# Something About Nothing..........#5



## macraven

now don't all rush over here and start posting.

stay with #4 until we hit the maximum 250 pages and have to move.





to all lurkers, newbies and anyone passing by:

Please join us in this chat thread.
stop by, say hi and stick around for awhile.

homies come and go all the time.  new blood is always welcomed.

you can yak here, ask questions about the hotels, parks or anything on your mind.


no one is excluded from this thread.


and, you never know when the tag fairy will be back to make more Proud Redheads......

we have called ourselves the red headed step children of the dis in an affectionate way.

the darkside is growing more red heads all the time

Here are the links to all the other threads:

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1749271

Part 4: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787403

Part 5: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886193

Part 6: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2030658


----------



## macraven

holding for more red heads wannabees..........


----------



## macraven

now looking into the crystal ball to see which red head will come first and claim the biggest room in this joint.

i think i know who it will be.

i can even guess right now the first 3 that will ignore my simple request to stay on thread #4 and come here to start playing.....




*UPDATE

i guess homies do read my crap..........



i am 1-2 and speechless...........*


----------



## raph_b

macraven said:


> and, you never know when the tag fairy will be back to make moreProud Redheads......



I think I must have upset the tag fairy in a previous life!!


----------



## patster734

raph_b said:


> I think I must have upset the tag fairy in a previous life!!



Don't worry Raph!  You're not the only non-redhead around here!




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> i can even guess right now the first 3 that will ignore my simple request to stay on thread #4 and come here to start playing.....


So Mac, are you 0-2?


----------



## bubba's mom

Calling *and moving into* the room w/ the private bath, tanning bed, king size waterbed and ocean view


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> So Mac, are you 0-2?



At least 1 for 2..... _now_ ....


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Calling *and moving into* the room w/ the private bath, tanning bed, king size waterbed and ocean view



Give me this one this time


----------



## wwessing

SURPRISE!!  



Can't let Mac be right ALL the time. . . .


----------



## RVGal




----------



## patster734

Dang!  Even though I was one of the first to post, I forget to request a room and ended up with this:


----------



## keishashadow

hey, how'd u get advance pic of new DVC? it's where they stick those who walk their ressies & get caught don't mind me im disgruntled, a malconent if u will

would've been here sooner...just haven't been able to find bell services to assist in removing all my old baggage


----------



## tlinus

now mac,

you shold know better than to start the new house before page 249 of the old house   

you KNOW Brab was going to be one of the first over here to start mucking up the joint    

BTW, I will take the room that has the spa tub in the window the nice comfy bed and the view of the mountains


----------



## keishashadow

it's dejvu , such an awesome room


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I call the observatory.


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> I call the observatory.




uh-uh....you stay locked in your box!


----------



## macraven

raph_b said:


> I think I must have upset the tag fairy in a previous life!!




once this thread becomes active, i'll clap my hands and send mummy dust out all over and campaign for your proud redhead tag.....

so glad you came.
#1 homie of the thread
doesn't that make you all tingley inside...



patster734 said:


> Don't worry Raph!  You're not the only non-redhead around here!
> 
> i see you have turned to the snitches...........starless even......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mac, are you 0-2?



i'm blonde, math is not our strong suit.
but, yes........i blew it this time.




bubba's mom said:


> Calling *and moving into* the room w/ the private bath, tanning bed, king size waterbed and ocean view



and where were you when i had to haul all of your junk and treasures during the early morning hours to your room?
i expect you to share the tanning bed.......... 




bubba's mom said:


> At least 1 for 2..... _now_ ....




you were number #3, you snooze, you lose.......
but 3 is a lovely number..



damo said:


> Give me this one this time



scootch over damo, your room is the bestest!
i say, big party in damo's room tonight!!
i'll bring the lampshades.





wwessing said:


> SURPRISE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't let Mac be right ALL the time. . . .




does this mean you are now taking a break from completing you trip report missy..... 
i bet you're wanting the penthouse........and turn down service... 
i finished painting the room around 5 this morning so be careful of wet paint




RVGal said:


>



Lord in Heaven, tricia has been duct taped into the moving box.  
someone lend a hand and unstick her.
i bet i know which homie did that to her....... 




patster734 said:


> Dang!  Even though I was one of the first to post, I forget to request a room and ended up with this:








to the nicest homies...

now we can't have that happen to our tagless homie.

you can get the keys to the super penthouse room.
the one with all the mirrors on the ceiling to make up for the dude you got this morning....
aren't i a good homie to help out....don't answer that



keishashadow said:


> hey, how'd u get advance pic of new DVC? it's where they stick those who walk their ressies & get caught don't mind me im disgruntled, a malconent if u will
> 
> 
> now tell me how you really feel keisha........you have a realtor's license, you could sell that mansion of patster's for him......just advertise it as a deluxe dvc in need of a few minor paint jobs...
> 
> 
> would've been here sooner...just haven't been able to find bell services to assist in removing all my old baggage



now if this was PST, you would have been the first here for the thread and could have grabbed the cream of the crop...._make note, replace the bell service homies_.




tlinus said:


> now mac,
> 
> you shold know better than to start the new house before page 249 of the old house
> 
> you KNOW Brab was going to be one of the first over here to start mucking up the joint
> 
> BTW, I will take the room that has the spa tub in the window the nice comfy bed and the view of the mountains



#1.  yes
#2.  yes
#3.  but the mountains are blocking the view for the hulk.
you need me to move the hulk to a better location for ya'?



let me think.  ok, first party tonight at damo's.
weekend party at tlinus room...
sounds like a plan



now that you have staked out your rooms............in the corner homies.

come back when we hit page 250 on #4........ please


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I call the observatory.



oh snap....

they are coming out of the wood work now.


ok ok , have the ob room..........

now go back to SAN now........


the paint is still wet here in the joint, the a/c has a leak and has to be fixed, no booze in the joint, no pizzas in the freezer, and you know who is sitting in the basement drinking out of a keg with a straw.......... 


my work is never done....


----------



## bubba's mom

mac....don't sweat it.... I went to the store already....fridge is stocked!


----------



## scotlass

Woo -Hoo.....250 hit !!!









can i have my room key now....I bags the pool suite !






Im willing to share the pool boy...


----------



## patster734

we're legal now!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*... thanks to Barb and myself (and Mac too), we finally reached 250 on #4

 .... no thanks necessary  


... going to have a bite to eat and will be back to claim my room *


----------



## macraven

thank youse homies and starless leeches.....sneeches.....you know what i mean........ 



i think we should soon start a campaign for tags all around.
sneeches and red heads.....


i hope the tag fairy doesn't use needles on putting the next tags up on the homies.  i really do hate needles.......really........


----------



## macraven

sneetches

are proud redheads also


sorry, the yellow color doesn't show up as well as red.......


sneetches.........i'm giving that word in the spelling bee when i go back to work.

either none or all will get that word right if i do it on a spelling test.
either they can't spell or just copy off each other.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> sneetches
> 
> are proud redheads also
> 
> 
> sorry, the yellow color doesn't show up as well as red.......
> 
> 
> sneetches.........i'm giving that word in the spelling bee when i go back to work.
> 
> either none or all will get that word right if i do it on a spelling test.
> either they can't spell or just copy off each other.




We could be Proud Redheaded Sneeches.

I get the Presidential Suite.  Anyone who tries to deny me this will be taminated.  We can have a party here in my suite.


Taminator Macadamia TuTu


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> We could be Proud Redheaded Sneeches.
> 
> I get the Presidential Suite.  Anyone who tries to deny me this will be taminated.  We can have a party here in my suite.
> 
> 
> Taminator Macadamia TuTu



i can live with that.

for a moment i was concerned you would put dirty diapers in our mailboxes..

out of those 2 options, i'll avoid the poo poo one.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*OK gang ... picked out my room ...   *


----------



## marciemi

Bonny - I think it needs more closet space!  

I'll just take a pic of my garage to show you the most cluttered area of the house - attempting to make progress on a garage sale in 3 days for those of you who missed it way back on page 250!

Hi everyone!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I assure you homies, the observatory will be open for all to visit.

Once I put the proper touches on it...


----------



## damo

Anyone without a bed for the night is welcome to bunk with me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*well gang - now that my room has been claimed - I'm heading off to bake some beads ... will BBL ...*


----------



## marciemi

Hey Rose!  Just wanted to let you know that now I'm seeing the "one of your buddies has a crush on you - OMG!" logo on the bottom of my screen too.  So you're not imagining it!  Okay, so who has the crush on me?!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey Rose!  Just wanted to let you know that now I'm seeing the "one of your buddies has a crush on you - OMG!" logo on the bottom of my screen too.  So you're not imagining it!  Okay, so who has the crush on me?!



me


wait, is that the wrong answer.

do i get chocolate chip cookies if i answer correctly....?


btw, jack and i appreciate the offer of someting that i think samo posted earlier.



hey, we wtlstill are posting on the #4 theread.
we are on pagd 251


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Bonny - I think it needs more closet space!



*Yeah ... me too!!  

BTW - answered your post on #4 here*


----------



## macraven

mine ads say

canadadrugs.com


get a buzz cheaper.........eh

no poutine on the taters pleaeeese


----------



## marciemi

Now I'm just back to those boring migraine ads.


----------



## marciemi

Penny - just wanted to say hi since I missed you on the other thread today.  Honestly when I was driving home today from work and I could tell the sun was setting a bit earlier I was just thinking that nobody had been around here telling us how many minutes of sunlight we were losing each day!   Yeah, I know, not something that we want to know.  I'm depressed about summer being half over today already!


----------



## coastermom

HELLOOOO >>>I missed the move again and now where am I gonna go with Mr. Jon Bon JOVI ???  I think we will take the room that over looks the ocean with a rollercoaster somewhere in there .  


So now on to the rest of the day . Went to the pool . DS still working on swimming other then that there is nothing going on here . 


I know someone here lives in PA so here is my question Can anyone give me a good place to get some Dorney park Coupons ? Some of the ladies from the pool and I are thinking of taking all our kids to Dorney for a day out . 

Getting off to bed now . Tired after that move ... 

See ya all in the morning  .


----------



## KStarfish82

Waiting on my new key Mac.....


----------



## macraven

Originally Posted by Chipmunk89  
Okay guys. I'm new on this thread. Do I post here, or on thread #5?

to our newest homie the chipmunk...

oops, i mean Chipmunk89

i remember her.
i rooted for her tag....yay........happy day when she got it.

and i think she took about a month vacay in orlando when her hubby came home from leave from Iraq.
many thanks for that...

chippie, i would suggest you post on #5.

no one listens to me......and they all left ship and went there.

this thread would have been closed at page 250 but we have snuck another page in before it's closing.

i'll go over and make an introduction for you there.


you can call dibs on the guest room...


the above was posted by a homie i met on the tag fairy thread.
she came to #4 and asked if she should post there or here on #5.

kfish told her #4.

so i told her to come here and i would pave the wave.


__________________


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Waiting on my new key Mac.....



i'll send it by snail......... 


you told the chipmunk to post on #4.

i hope she finds #5 over here....



she is a good homie.

her husband returned for a leave from Iraq recently.


----------



## macraven

and chippie has a Fledging Redhead tag.

i think she is coming over to the darkside to valid her parking ticket... jk, i kill myself


----------



## Chipmunk89

Well.....I found it.  Hope I'm red enough to play!


----------



## patster734

Hmmm!  A Fledging Redhead!  She's the first Sneetch I've seen with a 1/2 star!


----------



## Chipmunk89

And very proud of my 1/2 star belly.  

The one and only......Chipmunk89, the 1/2 star sneetch!


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Hey Rose!  Just wanted to let you know that now I'm seeing the "one of your buddies has a crush on you - OMG!" logo on the bottom of my screen too.  So you're not imagining it!  Okay, so who has the crush on me?!


Marcie- you made me laugh so hard when I read this   
I guess I wasn't halucinating  

I guess we will need to find out who has a crush on you


----------



## roseprincess

Welcome, Chipmunk  


Let's see...
The kids and I went to our pool this afternoon.  
Now my tan is a little darker  


Ok, for the new home, just give me Cindy's castle w/ the jacuzzi in it!  
I don't have time to photobucket a pic of the castle and put it here.

Hi to all   

I am going to bed now.
Goodnight all.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Hi Everyone!!  I'm kinda new, hope I can join in.  



coastermom said:


> I know someone here lives in PA so here is my question Can anyone give me a good place to get some Dorney park Coupons ?




I see you are in New York, but if you find yourself close to an Acme here in PA, or go to one before the park and sign up for a SuperCard, they sell discounted tickets, you pay $28.50 per ticket.


----------



## roseprincess

Welcome, Tizzy_ Meliss


----------



## patster734

Chipmunk89 said:


> And very proud of my 1/2 star belly.
> 
> The one and only......Chipmunk89, the 1/2 star sneetch!


----------



## Chipmunk89

Tizzy_Meliss!  I'm new here as well. From the looks of it, they are a chatty group.   Let's see if we can keep up with them.


----------



## macraven

ok, i am finally back.

i was stuck on the  hotel forums helping out homies with the loews youfirst program.
so many are unhappy with it.
it really suxs the way loews revamped their program..


order of the morning....
    

to our newest homie:
*chipmunk89* who comes to us with the fledging redhead tag.

she will fit in here with us.  she already has points for her sarcastic ways.
i call it humor and wit, the big boys don't see it that way.


and another new homie came to town:
    

*Tizzy Meliss*
man o man.......we're getting a lot of those pirate fans lately....

btw, this is a cardinal fan club in disguise.. 

or until donald duck comes around and starts singing praises for the rays..


so glad you came to join in.

if you read the beginning pages, you noticed we are claiming rooms in the new place.
we have gone thru 4 sets of threads that hit the max.
everytime we move, we change the mansions to include things we didn't have in the other place.  why even last night one of the homies here took the shack in the lower forty of the grounds where we are staying...... 

we only have one rule here.  just play nice

that's it...talk about whatever you want to here.

oh snap, its about 2 in the morning est.

i bet everyone has hit the hay already,
and i am talking to myself as usual...


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Marcie- you made me laugh so hard when I read this
> I guess I wasn't halucinating
> 
> I guess we will need to find out who has a crush on you



rose, i think you misread marci's post.
it was you that was seeing "who has the crush" ad...
you asked who else had that in their boxes and she just came to let you know she saw your ad you talked about.... 


she was trying to comfort you so you wouldn't think you were  

the only time i have noticed those ads is when my server is in firefox.
my safari server doesn't show many of them

think marci uses safari some too.


whatever the case, who needs a crush when we have scotlass sharing the dudes when she posts...........
she gives us the visual......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i bet everyone has hit the hay already



*I'm still up ... but heading to bed in a few min ... *





macraven said:


> and i am talking to myself as usual...



*that's why we get along so well ... I always talk to myself  



.... g'night!*


----------



## macraven

i keep missing you bonny.


looks like 2 sneetchs to about a dozen redheads so far....


green lights out.


the sun comes up in about 3 hours and 45 minutes..

want to be ready for that...


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.....jeez first morning in the new place.

Coffee is on for youse _late_ sleepers.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as its my first move with youse guys I made youse something nice........







Just ma wee way of saying....youse ur gid kin folk and cheers for mackin me yin o yer ane !!* !!!  

*your good people and thank for making me feel one of your own.


----------



## tlinus

*MORNING HOMIES!!!!!!*

*Loving the new rooms in this joint. Can the pool boy help me with the Hot tub in my room???


Have a GREAT day all!!!

scotlas - thanks for the breakfast! it looks yummy!!




PS - the old house still has the door wide open  *


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning and thanks for the warm welcome!!!!   



macraven said:


> *Tizzy Meliss*
> man o man.......we're getting a lot of those pirate fans lately....



How did you know about my secret crush on Captain Jack Sparrow???    

Oh you meant the other Pirates.  

Not a pirates fan, from Phillies territory, but I don't watch em much, only been to 1 game this year, we took my DH's friends from out of town so they could see the Red Sox, of course that was the one night of the series the Phillies creamed them.  Our fans weren't very nice them.   

Now the Steelers that is a different story.  Love the Steelers and I have to love the Eagles. 

Looks like I will have no problem keeping up with the chatty.


----------



## coastermom

MORNING 

A big welcome  to tizzy meliss and chipmunk89 .

Thanks for breakfast I was starving !!! scotlass now who's making LUNCH ??? I vote for a trip to margaritaville  


I will see if we find an Acme on the way to the park Thanks for the Help 
tizzy meliss . We are going to be a pretty big group .. i was wondering if we could get a group rate if there were more then twenty of us ? I am going to have to look into that on the Dorney web site.  

Ok guys busy day . DH has a hair cut and some school  work to do for the up coming year and I have to go to find my pay check for the last few days of school . Then DS has a party tonigh from 8-10 at the pool club so we are off to a busy time and it isn't even 11 AM here yet . 

Gotta go   .. BBL


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all 

Started my trippie  




Chipmunk89 said:


> Well.....I found it.  Hope I'm red enough to play!



Welcome..... Glad to hear your DH returned home safely.  My family's "thank you" to him  


Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Hi Everyone!!  I'm kinda new, hope I can join in.



Welcome to you too    If you're a PHILLIES fan, you'll fit right in here with me & tlinus  



scotlass said:


> Mornin youse.....jeez first morning in the new place.
> 
> Coffee is on for youse _late_ sleepers.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as its my first move with youse guys I made youse something nice........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ma wee way of saying....youse ur gid kin folk and cheers for mackin me yin o yer ane !!* !!!
> 
> *your good people and thank for making me feel one of your own.




uh....I see NO chocolate in that breakfast offering


----------



## jtrain

Have fun Bubba's Mom! Are you able to check if the Unicorn ride in USF will be open next month? I'm going there and my DD5 is looking forward to riding it, but I heard it was closing for the Harry Potter construction. Have fun!


----------



## jtrain

Nevermind, I just read in another forum that it's blocked off


----------



## bubba's mom

jtrain said:


> Have fun Bubba's Mom! Are you able to check if the Unicorn ride in USF will be open next month? I'm going there and my DD5 is looking forward to riding it, but I heard it was closing for the Harry Potter construction. Have fun!



You're a little late! I just got back!  

When we were there in June, it was open.

By the time we got back in July, it was "walled" off....that and the Enchanted Oak and restrooms next to it.....  I hate to say, but I really wouldn't count on it being open.....then, IF it is, you'll be happily surprised!!  Just prepare your daughter that it won't be open...you don't want a meltdown in the park.  Actually besides Dragons, there really isn't a reason to go back that far...you can't walk past Dragons....  To get from Lost Continent to Jurassic Park area, you take a newly built bridge off to the left now....


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

coastermom said:


> MORNING
> I will see if we find an Acme on the way to the park Thanks for the Help
> tizzy meliss . We are going to be a pretty big group .. i was wondering if we could get a group rate if there were more then twenty of us ? I am going to have to look into that on the Dorney web site.



I think the Acme tickets are still cheaper,  $35.99 at the gate regular admission, $30.50 per person for groups of 20 or more, and I am pretty sure Acme is $28.50.  


Bubba's mom, I used to be really big in the Phillies, a really, really, long time ago, back when Dykstra played, but haven't been following them too much lately.  I have to say we loved going to the game tho, we had a blast!!!  Guess the beer could've been why.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Barb, I kept the chocolate for lunch.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   to all the new Homies....tuck in, chocolate cake before noon is the REDHEAD way !!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Mornin youse.....jeez first morning in the new place.
> 
> Coffee is on for youse _late_ sleepers.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as its my first move with youse guys I made youse something nice........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ma wee way of saying....youse ur gid kin folk and cheers for mackin me yin o yer ane !!* !!!
> 
> *your good people and *thank for making me feel one of your own*.




thanks for the grub.  since i got here late, hope the homies left some for me.  especially the coffee
you ARE one of our own!
once you post here, you are a homie!

and glad we gots us another scot here.
i was lonely with all the non scots until youse came in....




bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> Started my trippie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome..... Glad to hear your DH returned home safely.  My family's "thank you" to him
> 
> 
> Welcome to you too    If you're a PHILLIES fan, you'll fit right in here with me & tlinus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh....I see NO chocolate in that breakfast offering



and i am the lone red bird fan............



and we thank you also very much for what your husband has done for all of us.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Barb, I kept the chocolate for lunch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all the new Homies....tuck in, chocolate cake before noon is the REDHEAD way !!!



since it is closer to lunch than breakfast for me at this time, i'll take brab's cake......she loves to share


----------



## macraven

to our newest newbie homie:

*jtrain*

who needs to make a repeat trip after august for the flying unicorns....
oh mr potter, why are youse messing up our plans in the park, closing off the ride, the eatery and especially the bar that has the 2fers....grrrrr




what part of august are you going to the darkside?
i think a few homies here will be there then.


----------



## mslclark

macraven said:


> and, you never know when the tag fairy will be back to make more Proud Redheads......
> 
> we have called ourselves the red headed step children of the dis in an affectionate way.
> 
> the darkside is growing more red heads all the time



I always wondered what the redhead meant - thanks for sharing that!




scotlass said:


> Im willing to share the pool boy...



Well thank you for your generosity! 



macraven said:


> i think we should soon start a campaign for tags all around.
> sneeches and red heads.....





macraven said:


> sneetches
> 
> are proud redheads also



Kewl - I think I'm a no star sneetch that wants to be red!



Tinker-tude said:


> We could be Proud Redheaded Sneeches.



Sounds good!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *OK gang ... picked out my room ...   *



Wow you got a nice one! Good choice!



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Hi Everyone!!  I'm kinda new, hope I can join in.



 



Chipmunk89 said:


> Tizzy_Meliss!  I'm new here as well. From the looks of it, they are a chatty group.   Let's see if we can keep up with them.



No - you can't keep up with them - they love to chat!  I just have to stop by when I have time and jump in!  Everyone is friendly though 

It's really great to have a place where you can discuss Universal without having to choose between USF or WDW - that's one of the reasons I like to come around! People that understand how you can love both.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Barb, I kept the chocolate for lunch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all the new Homies....tuck in, chocolate cake before noon is the REDHEAD way !!!



Oh wow - that's not a nice thing to do to a lady on a diet!!  Looks heavenly!


----------



## mslclark

Forgot to pick my new room:






Never stayed at Portofino, so thought I'd give it a try!


----------



## macraven

mslclark, being the kind homie i am, i will help you out.

i'll eat your share of the cake since you are on a diet..... 



thanks for the kind words about the thread.


yes, it is true.
some that post here have never been to the darkside/universal.
some have never been to the motherland/disney

some homies like myself do both parks on the same vacation.


we all get along.  we only have that one rule of "play nice"

i did request recently, since it is an election year, not to get into debates over politics.  we all have our opinion and sometimes it is hard to hold back when we believe one way and a poster has stated something that you know is so wrong.  at that point the original op feels they must correct that statement and there it goes..........
we don't want anyone to feel insulted, offended, unwanted, or just pissed off over the topic.  so, we don't get into politics here.

i guess that is why there never has been a harsh word spoken against anyone on what they post on the parks.
we all have experienced the good and the bad in the parks but we talk about it without being mean.

some of us homies have had issues at universal, we might mention it but we go back to the park.
same for disney, we go, have an issue, make a comment and then go back the next year.

this thread is for spreading the Mummy dust.......and sometimes a homie will toss out pixie dust too.


----------



## macraven

i hope patster is reading....


sneetches - 3
redheads  - one million






jk


secretly i'm a wannabe sneetch too


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i hope patster is reading....
> 
> 
> sneetches - 3
> redheads  - one million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> 
> 
> secretly i'm a wannabe sneetch too



You *are* a sneetch!  You're a sneetch with a star on your belly!  I'm a sneetch without a star on my belly!

Proud Redhead = star
No Proud Redhead = no star


----------



## bubba's mom

Dear Scotlass....

Thank you for the cake!  

Luv,
Bubba's Mom




Dear Mac...

STEP AWAY FROM MY CAKE!   


Luv,
Bubba's Mom

ps-dunno where ya got the idea that i share....well, CAKE anyhows


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

patster734 said:


> You *are* a sneetch!  You're a sneetch with a star on your belly!  I'm a sneetch without a star on my belly!
> 
> Proud Redhead = star
> No Proud Redhead = no star



Does that mean she won't be inviting you to her frankfurter roasts or picnics or parties or marshmallow toasts?


----------



## patster734

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Does that mean she won't be inviting you to her frankfurter roasts or picnics or parties or marshmallow toasts?



All sneetches have learned to accept each other, star or no star!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies  *


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> You *are* a sneetch!  You're a sneetch with a star on your belly!  I'm a sneetch without a star on my belly!
> 
> Proud Redhead = star
> No Proud Redhead = no star



yes i am a sneetch now that i can spell it...... 
i wanna be in with the "in crowd"



bubba's mom said:


> Dear Scotlass....
> 
> Thank you for the cake!
> 
> Luv,
> Bubba's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mac...
> 
> STEP AWAY FROM MY CAKE!
> 
> 
> Luv,
> Bubba's Mom
> 
> ps-dunno where ya got the idea that i share....well, CAKE anyhows




remember, i don't mind well, i'm a red headed rebel......with a star now..i'll eat the cake when youse aren't looking 





patster734 said:


> All sneetches have learned to accept each other, star or no star!




i like your rules





ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies  *




St L, i was looking for youse.
don't tell me you got sick since you came home from the darkside...


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> yes i am a sneetch now that i can spell it......
> i wanna be in with the "in crowd"



Me?  The "in crowd"? 

I'm an outsider!

Not by choice


----------



## macraven

i'm a rebel by choice....


patster, you are a sneetch and a redhead.
i'll print you out a certificate to give you come october...


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i'm a rebel by choice....
> 
> 
> patster, you are a sneetch and a redhead.
> i'll print you out a certificate to give you come october...



Sweet!  What are the dimensions of the certificate? I wanna buy a frame for it.


----------



## roseprincess

Ok, I should be taking the kids to the pool or starting my trippie, but no, I am doing pics. I am too tired to take kids to pool today and no one wanted to go anyways. Chrissy has a cold.

Here is my new place to move into:





and Cindy's jacuzzi (now my jacuzzi!!)  





I want candles all around my jacuzzi


----------



## Chipmunk89

Good afternoon all!  Did I miss much?  I guess I should do _some_ housework.  DS just left to go to VBS.  DH has softball games tonight.  So I have the evening free.  What to do.....


----------



## roseprincess

Sorry, I know this isn't the darkside, but we love both, the darkside and the motherland, right?


----------



## roseprincess

Chipmunk89 said:


> Good afternoon all!  Did I miss much?  I guess I should do _some_ housework.  DS just left to go to VBS.  DH has softball games tonight.  So I have the evening free.  What to do.....


You can hang out with the homies and DIS


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve star sneetches and non star sneetches.

A new thread I see.Lets see how long it takes to hit 250pages this time..


----------



## macraven

donald we can fill this thread up in no time flat.....



i am trying to find a piece of paper that has my doc orders on.
i'm still looking for it, and sooner or later it will show up.

on the bright side, if i don't find it, i can't keep my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I went to the "other side" today. A friend of mine who is in town for a few weeks, one I haven't seen in about 4 years, and I went to......



Disney!     

We had fun, and got soaked. No, not by Kali River Rapids, but by the torrential downpour that started as we rode said ride!


----------



## bubba's mom

wanna bet?

you're keepin' that appt if I have to drag you screaming!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Anybody locking up the joint tonight?




I have to write a paper about the Equal Protection Clause for a Legal course I am taking.  I hate Government!  If anyone knows anything about this topic and would like to help..please feel free!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> wanna bet?
> 
> you're keepin' that appt if I have to drag you screaming!




oops........thought you were in bed......



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Anybody locking up the joint tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to write a paper about the Equal Protection Clause for a Legal course I am taking.  I hate Government!  If anyone knows anything about this topic and would like to help..please feel free!




i would just move to canada.
at least they speak english there and i could still eat...

nevermind, thought you were saying you didn't like our government....


----------



## RAPstar

I'm back!! Ok, mac, I know you like sharing, but the storms you sent me yesterday killed my DSL modem! Had to pay $75 today for a new one!


----------



## macraven

oh snap............i just wanted to send you enough rain so you would then have a rainbow in the sky......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> oh snap............i just wanted to send you enough rain so you would then have a rainbow in the sky......



Nope no rainbow.......but at rare occasions I do shoot them from my belly to defeat the forces of evil.


----------



## macraven

i knew you would have a reply.




i'm off to watch forensic files.

want to lock up for me tonight andy?


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Nope no rainbow.......but at rare occasions I do shoot them from my belly to defeat the forces of evil.




 Now that's something I'd love to see.  Do you ever watch Robot Chicken?

I think we should combine your real name with your SAN name.  You can be Randoberty.  Very lyrical, isn't it?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Anyone planning on being at UO/IoA January 7-13?  I'd love to hook up with any Homies, Redheads, and Sneetches who might be there.  We're also planning October '09 for HHN, probably 9-14 over Columbus Day weekend.

Taminator


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Now that's something I'd love to see.  Do you ever watch Robot Chicken?
> 
> I think we should combine your real name with your SAN name.  You can be Randoberty.  Very lyrical, isn't it?



I used to watch Robot Chicken when I had cable. I want to get it on DVD. I prolly will eventually! I've had a long day the past two days. I'm locking up now. Pets in the basement, key's hidden somewhere in the yard. My "Soothing Sounds of Nature" machine is set on babbling brook. Night!!


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.....Lovin the new digs.And my choice of room.

I was awoken early( ahem ) by Freddy the pool boy .
I took my coffee and bagel , grabbed a sun lounger and enjoyed _the view_ !! 

Jeez that boys a good worker. 

Have a good day homies.





Taminator - I am in Florida in OCT 09 ( 9th till 23rd )...but no way am i doing HHN....way to much feardyness here !!!    






Oh and mac,did you bring the big ladder from the old place ?

Freddy said he would help me with my mirror.....


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning All.Another rainy day in the sunshine state.

Well off to work I go.Have a great one all.BBL


----------



## Sharon G

Morning all you sneetches and non sneetches....I dont have a clue what you all are talking about....

It's off to work for me too, almost Friday!


----------



## patster734

Sharon G said:


> Morning all you sneetches and non sneetches....I dont have a clue what you all are talking about....
> 
> It's off to work for me too, almost Friday!



Everybody's a sneetch.  Proud Redheads are Sneetches with a star.  Non-Proud Redheads are Sneetches wih no star.


----------



## patster734

Tinker-tude said:


> Anyone planning on being at UO/IoA January 7-13?  I'd love to hook up with any Homies, Redheads, and Sneetches who might be there.  We're also planning October '09 for HHN, probably 9-14 over Columbus Day weekend.
> 
> Taminator



There will quite a few of us there around October 9 through the 14:



> Iluvpluto27.......................10/08 - 10/11.....HRH
> Yellowfish78.....................10/09 - 10/12.....HRH  honeymoon
> Macraven........................10/09 - 10/13.....HRH from WDW
> Patster734.......................10/09 - 10/13.....HRH
> AlexandNessa...................10/09 - 10/14.....RPR
> Laurabearz.......................10/10 - 10/11.....HRH
> Sarhenty.........................10/10 - 10/12.....RPR
> Hohoz.............................10/10 - 10/13.....HRH
> Colmenares3....................10/11 - 10/13.....RPR
> Figaro.............................10/12 - 10/16.....RPR


----------



## mslclark

roseprincess said:


> Sorry, I know this isn't the darkside, but we love both, the darkside and the motherland, right?



Right - intelligent, open minded people can love them both!



scotlass said:


> Mornin youse.....Lovin the new digs.And my choice of room.
> 
> I was awoken early( ahem ) by Freddy the pool boy .
> I took my coffee and bagel , grabbed a sun lounger and enjoyed _the view_ !!
> 
> Jeez that boys a good worker. [/SIZE]



Is "youse" something similar to "y'all"?  

I could tell by his picture that the pool boy would be a good worker! 



Hope you all have a great day - homies, sneetches, redheads, and anyone else!  I have no upcoming trips to chat about, so I guess I'll have to chat about nothing (Hmmm, that would make a good sitcom   )


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies, Proud Redheads, Sneetches with stars,  Non-Proud Redheads, and Sneetches with no stars upon thars.  I think that's everyone right?


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Anyone planning on being at UO/IoA January 7-13?  I'd love to hook up with any Homies, Redheads, and Sneetches who might be there.  We're also planning October '09 for HHN, probably 9-14 over Columbus Day weekend.
> 
> Taminator




me,me.......i'm hoping me
i always do columbus day weekend.
have my people call your people



scotlass said:


> Mornin youse.....Lovin the new digs.And my choice of room.
> 
> I was awoken early( ahem ) by Freddy the pool boy .
> I took my coffee and bagel , grabbed a sun lounger and enjoyed _the view_ !!
> 
> Jeez that boys a good worker.
> 
> Have a good day homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taminator - I am in Florida in OCT 09 ( 9th till 23rd )...but no way am i doing HHN....way to much feardyness here !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and mac,did you bring the big ladder from the old place ?
> 
> Freddy said he would help me with my mirror.....




i'm turning green.
yea, i'll have the ladder there for freddy....


and count me in for columbus day 09!!!!! woot



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies, Proud Redheads, Sneetches with stars,  Non-Proud Redheads, and Sneetches with no stars upon thars.  I think that's everyone right?




i thought it was a lion ....................it's a bear.....how about that


----------



## coastermom

RAPstar said:


> Nope no rainbow.......but at rare occasions I do shoot them from my belly to defeat the forces of evil.



Andy is that the Care Bears ?? or Rainbow Bright ? And am I showing my age again??  

No Rain here and a HEAT WAVE is coming ... We will be spending lots of days at the Pool Club  . Next week in the middle of the night  I will  sneak into my Van and  to the Motherland and the Darkside.. 

I can't wait  . My poor DS is asking everyday is today the day mommy ... I made him a countdown and now he is even more excited  . I know we need to start packing soon and that is no fun job since I do it for all 5 of us  


Gotta run kids need to do summer work and mommy has to clean to get my butt up to the pool before noon when all the good seats are gone .. 

BBL


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Morning all you sneetches and non sneetches....I dont have a clue what you all are talking about....
> 
> It's off to work for me too, almost Friday!




good to see you, where have you been hiding.....icouldn't find you...
lglad yo are back



donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning All.Another rainy day in the sunshine state.
> 
> Well off to work I go.Have a great one all.BBL




me too.   buh bye


----------



## Chipmunk89

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies, Proud Redheads, Sneetches with stars,  Non-Proud Redheads, and Sneetches with no stars upon thars.  I think that's everyone right?



Nope, you forgot us 1/2 star Sneetches.

Good morning all.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

macraven said:


> i thought it was a lion ....................it's a bear.....how about that



So did I until I posted it and bear was in the url.  

Sorry Chipmunk, I missed the 1/2 star Sneetches, my apologies.  Wait, what is a 1/2 star Sneetch anyway??


----------



## keishashadow

i do believe the coffee has an identity crisis too

from here to there, funny things are everywhere 

Actually, if u rethink ur Dr Suess tomes, everybody _is some sort of sneetch,_ I prefer the Lorax (being a confirmed know-it-all  ), he speaks for the trees







youngest DS had to wait around & sit in mid 90's hot sun waiting for a caddy gig yesterday (over 7 hours); resulting in what i assume is heat exhaustion...got sick 6 times on course poor kid.  Crappy course caddy rule, if u leave for any reason u get the boot.  Most irritating is that he had all doctors in his group guess they didn't think him hurling all over the place was an issue as long as their clubs made it back safe &sound to the clubhouse .  He was sick all night, sleeping now; may take him to drs. later jik...never had any of my brood get sick this way


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey all! haven't been here in awhile.

going to post some pics of my family and i at the beach later


----------



## RAPstar

coastermom said:


> Andy is that the Care Bears ?? or Rainbow Bright ? And am I showing my age again??



Care Bears of course! Rainbow Brite shot rainbows out her belt using star crystals (I think that's what they were called). Mornin!!!


----------



## scotlass

patster734 said:


> Everybody's a sneetch.  Proud Redheads are Sneetches with a star.  Non-Proud Redheads are Sneetches wih no star.




    "until neither the Plain nor the Star-Bellies knew
    whether this one was that one or that one was this one
    or which one was what one... or what one was who." 


I dont get it..............  

Zeuss never made it big in Scotland, I think its because we talk funny !!!


----------



## patster734

scotlass said:


> "until neither the Plain nor the Star-Bellies knew
> whether this one was that one or that one was this one
> or which one was what one... or what one was who."
> 
> 
> I dont get it..............
> 
> Zeuss never made it big in Scotland, I think its because we talk funny !!!



I talk funny too.  My Canadian in-laws say so! 

The idea of the Suess stories are to teach virtues and principles.

The story of the Sneetch is basically accept yourself as you are and acceptance of others.  Atleast that is what I get out of it.  

I noticed that there's a large group of proud redheads.  Some of those that haven't been tagged with that title want it.  I saw the parallel between that and the Sneetch story.


----------



## scotlass

patster734 said:


> I talk funny too.  My Canadian in-laws say so!
> 
> The idea of the Suess stories are to teach virtues and principles.
> *
> The story of the Sneetch is basically accept yourself as you are and acceptance of others.  Atleast that is what I get out of it.*
> 
> I noticed that there's a large group of proud redheads.  Some of those that haven't been tagged with that title want it.  I saw the parallel between that and the Sneetch story.





I like that.......can i be a Proud Redhead Sneetch !?

The boy got Zeuss books on our last trip.I night have to look them out.


----------



## patster734

scotlass said:


> I like that.......can i be a Proud Redhead Sneetch !?



You are.  Being a Proud redhead makes you a Sneetch with a star.  As I'm not a Proud Redhead, I'm a Sneetch without a star.  Then we have Chipmunk89 whose a Fledgling Redhead, so she's a Sneetch with 1/2 a star.


----------



## bubba's mom

greetings everyone 

had to do that "work" thing today... wasn't bad...wasn't busy...at ALL 


patster734 said:


> There will quite a few of us there around October 9 through the 14:



Youse guys....she's talking HHN OCT of 09!!! 



keishashadow said:


> youngest DS had to wait around & sit in mid 90's hot sun waiting for a caddy gig yesterday (over 7 hours); resulting in what i assume is heat exhaustion...got sick 6 times on course poor kid.  Crappy course caddy rule, if u leave for any reason u get the boot.  Most irritating is that he had all doctors in his group guess they didn't think him hurling all over the place was an issue as long as their clubs made it back safe &sound to the clubhouse .  He was sick all night, sleeping now; may take him to drs. later jik...never had any of my brood get sick this way




that isn't right .... that interfere's with one's health...one would think you could get them in serious trouble for that!  tell jr. cart Gatorade around...wishin' him better


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> Youse guys....she's talking HHN OCT of 09!!!



D'oh!


----------



## RVGal

Who brought up Care Bears?  My youngest went through a huge Care Bears phase last year.  I still have nightmares about being Care Bear Stared to death.

So, if you were a Care Bear, what would your belly badge be?  I'm thinking I would be Mommy Bear.  A dull, gray colored bear with a pile of dirty laudry on her tummy.


----------



## Chipmunk89

patster734 said:


> You are.  Being a Proud redhead makes you a Sneetch with a star.  As I'm not a Proud Redhead, I'm a Sneetch without a star.  Then we have Chipmunk89 whose a Fledgling Redhead, so she's a Sneetch with 1/2 a star.





Tizzy_Meliss said:


> So did I until I posted it and bear was in the url.
> 
> Sorry Chipmunk, I missed the 1/2 star Sneetches, my apologies.  *Wait, what is a 1/2 star Sneetch anyway??*



What Patster said.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi youse homies- 

Went to my mom's house after DS's band practice this morning to pick up a couple of things. My parents only live a 1/2 mile from the school Matthew has his summer band class. 

Update on my grandma: The past couple of days grandma has been more alert and awake! I haven't gone by the nursing home since last weekend, since it's about a half hour drive from me. My aunt is still there with her the majority of the time. My uncle just came in today. Drove in from New York. My grandma really likes her son-in-laws, she likes men in general  
My cousin(aunt and uncle's DD) is supposed to be coming in tonight from out of town. Grandma has been having hallucinations and gets agitated at times for the past 2 days, so it's been wearing everyone out. It is kinda sad to hear grandma in that condition, but it happens, I know. 
My mom is totally drained, but she hasn't been there that often to visit lately.
It's nice to have the family support for once, so the rest of the family can be with grandma. 
My mom is really upset that grandma hasn't gone yet. Not that she wishes that, but hasn't gone in her sleep yet. You have to know my mom pretty well, everything has to happen on HER timetable.
DH and I joke about this(not in front of my mom).  
Oh well, maybe God hasn't finished building grandma's mansion in Heaven yet?  

Sorry to bore anyone of my stuff going on. 

Thanks, Mac and anyone else that is praying, for grandma to pass peacefully in her sleep, whenever that time comes. Thanks  


Mac- did you have a doctor's appt today? Was it for your knee?

Hi K-fish and everyone else


----------



## coastermom

RVGal said:


> Who brought up Care Bears?  My youngest went through a huge Care Bears phase last year.  I still have nightmares about being Care Bear Stared to death.
> 
> So, if you were a Care Bear, what would your belly badge be?  I'm thinking I would be Mommy Bear.  A dull, gray colored bear with a pile of dirty laudry on her tummy.



   ... That is great I would be the same bear ... I would also be cranky bear ...


----------



## roseprincess

Oh, family story about my grandma.
About 15 or even 10 yrs ago, my grandma would play "matchmaker" for anyone she knew that was still single. Grandma lived with my aunt, uncle, and cousin for 20 yrs, so I hardly saw my grandma those yrs. until she came to live in the nursing home near us. Anyways, when DH and I got married, my grandma really wanted me to fix up my 2nd cousin to DH's best man. Grandma really liked DH's best man. I really didn't want to do this, as I was not good at this stuff and I didn't know my 2nd cousin well at all. 
So about a month after we got married, I invited DH's best man and also invited my 2nd cousin to our apartment, so like a "get to meet each other" type of thing. I felt like the dude (Chuck Woolery) from the show Love Connection   
Unfortunately, DH's best man showed up but my 2nd cousin never showed   She blew it off. I felt really bad for DH's best man, but he was okay with it. In a way I'm glad it didn't work out b/c my cousin and DH's best man would not have gotten along.  
Anyways, I did it for my grandma, to make her happy  
I guess Grandma was a hopeless romantic I suppose  
Just a silly story I wanted to share about my Gma.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Popping in to say hi. I'll be disappearing soon, as I have to be up before the crack of dawn. And it's not a sexy crack, either.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Anyone planning on being at UO/IoA January 7-13?  I'd love to hook up with any Homies, Redheads, and Sneetches who might be there.  We're also planning October '09 for HHN, probably 9-14 over Columbus Day weekend.
> 
> Taminator



you bet   



scotlass said:


> Taminator - I am in Florida in OCT 09 ( 9th till 23rd )...but no way am i doing HHN....way to much feardyness here !!!



i'm going, tammy tutu is going and yo are going and other homies are going.
i'll hold your hand in the houses on hhn night......as long as you don't wet your pants, all will be fine.




the Dark Marauder said:


> Popping in to say hi. I'll be disappearing soon, as I have to be up before the crack of dawn. And it's not a sexy crack, either.


ok another crack.

is it something you smoke or is it something about a plumber....

now i need to ask why do you have to be up at the crack of dawn.
or sally or marilyn etc.......

rose, yes, i still have gma on my prayer list.
i hope all in your family have peace about this situation.  i know it will be hard for you and you mom when g'ma takes her last breath.  

i was out busy as a beaver today.
knee?  don't know what you are talking about.

who has plans for the weekend?
well, who has plans for friday once the work day is over....?



i have plans....
i will clean my house and looking forward to it.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> who has plans for the weekend?
> well, who has plans for friday once the work day is over....?
> 
> 
> 
> i have plans....
> i will clean my house and looking forward to it.



I'm hopefully going to go see The Dark Knight and Mamma Mia on Sunday. I'll find out when my direct deposit goes through if I can afford to. Luckily there's an 11:10am show of Dark Knight which will only be $6.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Evening Homies!



macraven said:


> you bet
> i have plans....
> i will clean my house and looking forward to it.




I will clean my house and not look forward to it.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm hopefully going to go see The Dark Knight and Mamma Mia on Sunday. I'll find out when my direct deposit goes through if I can afford to. Luckily there's an 11:10am show of Dark Knight which will only be $6.




andy, that is sooooo cheap...
one of my son's ordered 2 tickets for the imax showing and the price was $27.50 for the 2 tickets.  and the time he could choose from was for the shows tomorrow at either 6 in the morning or at 9 tomorrow morning.

everything was booked up for the other times.
in chgo area, it costs more to see a show and the imax starts at 6 in the morning and goes to midnight or 1...



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Evening Homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will clean my house and not look forward to it.




smartasss


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, that is sooooo cheap...
> one of my son's ordered 2 tickets for the imax showing and the price was $27.50 for the 2 tickets.  and the time he could choose from was for the shows tomorrow at either 6 in the morning or at 9 tomorrow morning.
> 
> everything was booked up for the other times.
> in chgo area, it costs more to see a show and the imax starts at 6 in the morning and goes to midnight or 1...



It costs more to go see it in IMAX. I'm happy with a regular screen. I'm seeing Batman early to hopefully beat the crowds then hopefully seeing Mamma Mia afterwards. Or Hellboy II.


----------



## Chipmunk89

Rapstar,

Where you born/raised in the DFW area?  Just asking cuz I'm from Irving.


----------



## RAPstar

Chipmunk89 said:


> Rapstar,
> 
> Where you born/raised in the DFW area?  Just asking cuz I'm from Irving.



Well, I'm from Houston originally. Moved here in 2003 a week after graduating high school.


----------



## macraven

i'm told by son that hellboy was good.


yes but imax is well worth it.


mama mia is supposed to be another hot one.



be careful how you answer chris question andy...he is a  er,

no , he is a  er, nay i'm pulling your leg....he really is a ::cop: er


----------



## macraven

are nice people.  and sometimes they will give rides to those people that are not really nice in this









jk, one of my sons is trying to get a job as a cop


----------



## macraven

andy, never mind what i told you.

the chipmunk is a homie not a cop-er.

chris is the copper 



i know, it's late and i'm blonde and i'm tired.


someone lock the door for me tonight please......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm told by son that hellboy was good.
> 
> 
> yes but imax is well worth it.
> 
> 
> mama mia is supposed to be another hot one.
> 
> 
> 
> be careful how you answer chris question andy...he is a  er,
> 
> no , he is a  er, nay i'm pulling your leg....he really is a ::cop: er



gah!!! I hate choices. Maybe I'll wait for Mamma Mia on DVD or at the $1 theater. Hellboy and Dark Knight are more movies that will prolly look better at the theater. Or I'll see MM when I get paid again.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, never mind what i told you.
> 
> the chipmunk is a homie not a cop-er.
> 
> chris is the copper
> 
> 
> 
> i know, it's late and i'm blonde and i'm tired.
> 
> 
> someone lock the door for me tonight please......



I'll be back around 2-ish to lock up. After my direct deposit comes in. If I remember to.


----------



## Chipmunk89

RAPstar said:


> Well, I'm from Houston originally. Moved here in 2003 a week after graduating high school.



Oh... I was long gone by then!  

Nope, not a copper.  But Dsis is one of Dallas' finest. ::cop:  So watch out, I got connctions.


----------



## RAPstar

Chipmunk89 said:


> Oh... I was long gone by then!
> 
> Nope, not a copper.  But Dsis is one of Dallas' finest. ::cop:  So watch out, I got connctions.



Can she get me out of tickets?


----------



## mslclark

RVGal said:


> Who brought up Care Bears?  My youngest went through a huge Care Bears phase last year.  I still have nightmares about being Care Bear Stared to death.
> 
> So, if you were a Care Bear, what would your belly badge be?  I'm thinking I would be Mommy Bear.  A dull, gray colored bear with a pile of dirty laudry on her tummy.



I'm trying to think of what kind of Care Bear I'd be, but I can't think of anything clever.  How about a 40-something care bear addicted to diet coke?  We're out and I really need one this morning!




scotlass said:


> "Zeuss never made it big in Scotland, I think its because we talk funny !!!





patster734 said:


> I talk funny too.  My Canadian in-laws say so!



Evidently I talk funny too - that's what everyone up north told me!



roseprincess said:


> Oh, family story about my grandma.
> About 15 or even 10 yrs ago, my grandma would play "matchmaker" for anyone she knew that was still single. Grandma lived with my aunt, uncle, and cousin for 20 yrs, so I hardly saw my grandma those yrs. until she came to live in the nursing home near us. Anyways, when DH and I got married, my grandma really wanted me to fix up my 2nd cousin to DH's best man. Grandma really liked DH's best man. I really didn't want to do this, as I was not good at this stuff and I didn't know my 2nd cousin well at all.
> So about a month after we got married, I invited DH's best man and also invited my 2nd cousin to our apartment, so like a "get to meet each other" type of thing. I felt like the dude (Chuck Woolery) from the show Love Connection
> Unfortunately, DH's best man showed up but my 2nd cousin never showed   She blew it off. I felt really bad for DH's best man, but he was okay with it. In a way I'm glad it didn't work out b/c my cousin and DH's best man would not have gotten along.
> Anyways, I did it for my grandma, to make her happy
> I guess Grandma was a hopeless romantic I suppose
> Just a silly story I wanted to share about my Gma.



That's a nice story about your grandma - remembering things like that will help you get through this time.  I will remember your grandma and your family that she doesn't suffer.  I know this is a tough thing for the family right now.



RAPstar said:


> I'm hopefully going to go see The Dark Knight and Mamma Mia on Sunday. I'll find out when my direct deposit goes through if I can afford to. Luckily there's an 11:10am show of Dark Knight which will only be $6.



Enjoy DK - I really want to see it.  DS bought his tickets about 2 weeks ago!  I'll probably wait as my plate is pretty full right now.


Hope you all have a great day!  I've got so much work to do, and also we're having a lot of people over tonight to swim, so I need to get things straightened up outside.

Try not get your stars mixed up today Sneetches!


----------



## scotlass

roseprincess said:


> Oh, family story about my grandma.
> About 15 or even 10 yrs ago, my grandma would play "matchmaker" for anyone she knew that was still single. Grandma lived with my aunt, uncle, and cousin for 20 yrs, so I hardly saw my grandma those yrs. until she came to live in the nursing home near us. Anyways, when DH and I got married, my grandma really wanted me to fix up my 2nd cousin to DH's best man. Grandma really liked DH's best man. I really didn't want to do this, as I was not good at this stuff and I didn't know my 2nd cousin well at all.
> So about a month after we got married, I invited DH's best man and also invited my 2nd cousin to our apartment, so like a "get to meet each other" type of thing. I felt like the dude (Chuck Woolery) from the show Love Connection
> Unfortunately, DH's best man showed up but my 2nd cousin never showed   She blew it off. I felt really bad for DH's best man, but he was okay with it. In a way I'm glad it didn't work out b/c my cousin and DH's best man would not have gotten along.
> Anyways, I did it for my grandma, to make her happy
> I guess Grandma was a hopeless romantic I suppose
> Just a silly story I wanted to share about my Gma.



Stories like this will help youse through this.

.....so sorry youse are going through a hard time Rose.

 Sending love across the water x.




My mammy took this photo at the Boys school sports day.I laughed out load when i opened it so i thought I'd show youse guys.........He still got up and came 3rd !!


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> I'm hopefully going to go see The Dark Knight and Mamma Mia on Sunday. I'll find out when my direct deposit goes through if I can afford to. Luckily there's an 11:10am show of Dark Knight which will only be $6.



Mamma Mia looks great......The boy (7) and my nephew(8) are desperate to see it.


Abba really cross the generations !!!


----------



## coastermom

MORNING ALL 

Getting ready for a busy day here . DD is going with a group of friends to see Dark Knight .  The other DD had a sleep over ...They are still sleeping  and DS is starting to SWIM with no lessons just mommy helping him along . He actually Swam like three strokes alone yesterday a few times we are so proud of him . He HATED the water last year and now he is almost swimming . 


Rose ... keeping Grandma in our thoughts  ...

Andy .. Go see Dark Knight ... Momma Mia looks good I saw the play on Broadway and well I hope the movie is just as good and as for Hell Boy I want to watch the first one again just to catch up on the story . DH saw Jurney to the Center of the Earth in 3D    with my DS and they both  Loved it . Just to add another movie to the list of things you may want to see .


Ok now that Care Bears and Rainbow Bright were brought up . Here are a few more that were around then 

Anyone remember My Little Pony , Smurfs , The Justice League ( wonderwoman and her invisable jet ..I always wanted on  ), And now my kids are wearing shirts with Smurfs on them and Didn't even know there was a show .. .. I always liked that smurfette but why was she the ONLY GIRL ?? Pondering questions we all need to have answered .. Ok memory lane closed now ..


Almost time for our trip .. We leave in less then a week  So the  parade has begun . What to pack , what not to pack TEEN aged girls    this is going to be fun packing .... 

BBL


----------



## yankeepenny

*My Care Bear would be Pinstriped.  Yankee Bear.    ​*


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> gah!!! I hate choices. Maybe I'll wait for Mamma Mia on DVD or at the $1 theater. Hellboy and Dark Knight are more movies that will prolly look better at the theater. Or I'll see MM when I get paid again.



I saw Hellboy 2 last week with the missus.  Fun movie!  We're seeing Dark Knight tomorrow with another couple.  I have no desire to see MM, but the missus plans to see it with some of my sisters.


----------



## bubba's mom

everyone!

DH wants to see Batman in IMAX....he is hearing how great it is in the IMAX...I think he's taking a friend next weekend to thank him for taking care of the stuff he did for us while we were away.....have fun dear....me and the boy ain't interested in that movie....  

Actually busy day at work today....gonna be a long night!  

Scotlass...I loved that pic!!  what an action shot!! (he wasn't hurt tho, right?)

Hope everyone enjoys their day..... GO PHILS!  (sorry Pen, couldn't resist  )


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning everyone!   

Scotlass love the pic!  Great action shot!  Looks like he was having a blast!

Mac, in my whiny 4th grader on the playground voice "I'd rather be a smartass than a *******"   Enjoy your house cleaning.  Mine will just have to wait.  

I remember the Smurfs.  They were the only cartoon I watched when I was a kid.  They tried to make a comback here, but it never took, they are off the air again.  What's up with Smurfette being the only girl?  If baby smurf wasn't hers, who's was he?


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies  

Its Friday and I am almost finished with powerwashing the deck. Started it on Wednesday, took off yesterday because I got out there too late and we are under an excessive heat warning. We get that wicked afternoon sun and I wasn't about that yesterday. Going out there shortly to finish up the last little area. I will post before and after shots for youse.

I would venture to say that the smurfs were the ORIGINAL Blue Man Group -     - I kill me!!!    

Have a smurftastic day


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Its Friday and I am almost finished with powerwashing the deck. Started it on Wednesday, took off yesterday because I got out there too late and we are under an excessive heat warning. We get that wicked afternoon sun and I wasn't about that yesterday. Going out there shortly to finish up the last little area. I will post before and after shots for youse.
> 
> I would venture to say that the smurfs were the ORIGINAL Blue Man Group -    - I kill me!!!
> 
> Have a smurftastic day


 
that is deep! 

rose nice u have fond memories of your grammie

BM on our short list this weekend too 

my DS ::cop: officer jer is a lawman , beats the heck outta being a desperado .  Give the small town, part-timers a break...the put their butt on the line for same amount of money they could make working @ WM 

making my last cruise payment today (and i haven't paid off the last trip lol)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Chipmunk89

Good afternoon Reds and Non Reds alike!

Anyone got any big plans?


----------



## coastermom

No big plans but after seeing the smurf photo all I can say is 



LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LALA LA LA .... Anyone else hear the them song in that or am I the only NUT  Here ...   


Gotta go kids are all making me nuts here today


----------



## macraven

Chipmunk89 said:


> Oh... I was long gone by then!
> 
> Nope, not a copper.  But Dsis is one of Dallas' finest. ::cop:  So watch out, I got connctions.




can she get me a discount for doughnuts in coffee when i am in town?   



RAPstar said:


> Can she get me out of tickets?



what type of tickets andy.............parking or speeding....



mslclark said:


> *Try not get your stars mixed up today Sneetches!*





that is the kewlest thing i have heard this week!!

mixing up our stars on our bellys..... 



scotlass said:


> Sending love across the water x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mammy took this photo at the Boys school sports day.I laughed out load when i opened it so i thought I'd show youse guys.........He still got up and came 3rd !!




congrats to our boy.
3rd place is still a great honor.



KStarfish82 said:


> Good morning!



morning!



yankeepenny said:


> *My Care Bear would be cardinals ​*


*

i totally agree.  glad you came to your senses...



Tizzy_Meliss said:



			Morning everyone!   

Scotlass love the pic!  Great action shot!  Looks like he was having a blast!

Mac, in my whiny 4th grader on the playground voice "I'd rather be a smartass than a *******"   Enjoy your house cleaning.  Mine will just have to wait.  

I remember the Smurfs.  They were the only cartoon I watched when I was a kid.  They tried to make a comback here, but it never took, they are off the air again.  What's up with Smurfette being the only girl?  If baby smurf wasn't hers, who's was he? 

Click to expand...


ok,i'll be the ******* as i haven't started cleaning yet.
i have 4 days to get this dump in order.  Mr Mac and 2 sons went to lake erie....knowing me, i'll probably start cleaning about 7 hours before he is due home. i never learn....


and the smurfs rule.......



tlinus said:



			Morning homies  


I would venture to say that the smurfs were the ORIGINAL Blue Man Group -     - I kill me!!!    

Have a smurftastic day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click to expand...


another sentence of the week...love it !!
i always thought that papa smurf was too strict...



Chipmunk89 said:



			Good afternoon Reds and Non Reds alike!

Anyone got any big plans?
		
Click to expand...



clean the house, that is my mantra for the next 4 days*


----------



## macraven

Chipmunk89 said:


> *Good afternoon Reds and Non Reds alike!
> *
> Anyone got any big plans?



another winning sentence.

youse guys have the cutest comebacks and new expressions that are making me grin ear to ear....


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Taminator - I am in Florida in OCT 09 ( 9th till 23rd )...but no way am i doing HHN....way to much feardyness here !!!    [/SIZE]




I'm a little worried about my own feardyness, but it will be date night wtih DH and the other Homies.  Plenty of people to hide behind and prevent me from killing scary cast members with the lazer I'll have in my Care Bear belly button.  Although most of them are supposed to be dead already, so would it matter?

You're staying for a LONG time!  I can't leave the dogs for that long.  By the time we've been gone for 5 days, they start getting anxious and "get even" with us for leaving them behind.  The petsitter comes three times a day to play with them for an hour, and the t.v. is left on, so it's not boredom that drives them to make the house look different.




patster734 said:


> There will quite a few of us there around October 9 through the 14:




We have to miss it this October, but we're set for '09.  Just wondering if anyone besides me and Scotlass plan that far ahead.




Tizzy_Meliss said:


>




Looks delicious!  Does he mind being slurped up?




RVGal said:


> Who brought up Care Bears?  My youngest went through a huge Care Bears phase last year.  I still have nightmares about being Care Bear Stared to death.
> 
> So, if you were a Care Bear, what would your belly badge be?  I'm thinking I would be Mommy Bear.  A dull, gray colored bear with a pile of dirty laudry on her tummy.




    Shooting soap from your belly?

If our bears are based on reality, I'm right there with you.  Or I could be Chaos Bear.  Either way, I want a belly laser.  I could use it on those really tough stains, cooking shishkabobs, thwarting the forces of evil (those disobedient children), wreaking my own evil havoc if I'm in a bad mood.  Belly laser is a must.


Hey, Rose - glad your'e getting more family support with your Grandma.  It's hard to see the toll age takes on our family members.  I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


Mac, glad you're planning on HHN in '09 as always.  Hope our Canadians are coming too, Bonny!  No one else in the Redhead/Sneetch clan seems to be going in January.  I'll think of you while I'm eating my key lime coconut patties.  Delish.....


Andy, it's good to have another Robot Chicken fan around.  We record it on the DVR and laugh our butts off.  So twisted and bizarre.  Just like DH and I.


Tamie


----------



## mslclark

scotlass said:


>



That is such a cute picture - really captured the moment!


----------



## tlinus

Tinker-tude said:


> If our bears are based on reality, I'm right there with you.  Or I could be Chaos Bear.  *Either way, I want a belly laser.* *I could use it on those really tough stains, cooking shishkabobs, thwarting the forces of evil (those disobedient children), wreaking my own evil havoc if I'm in a bad mood.  Belly laser is a must.*
> 
> Tamie


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> another winning sentence.
> 
> *youse guys have the cutest comebacks and new expressions that are making me grin ear to ear*....


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> We have to miss it this October, but we're set for '09.  Just wondering if anyone besides me and Scotlass plan that far ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, glad you're planning on HHN in '09 as always.  Hope our *Canadians* are coming too, Bonny!  No one else in the Redhead/Sneetch clan seems to be going in January.  I'll think of you while I'm eating my key lime coconut patties.  Delish.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tamie




i know i can speak for the canadians............no way would they miss HHN.
they are addicts just like i am and there is no 10 step program to overcome that...


they married on halloween day.
their 10th anniv is coming up next year.

there will be at hhn, goes without saying....


----------



## Tinker-tude

coastermom said:


> No big plans but after seeing the smurf photo all I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LALA LA LA .... Anyone else hear the them song in that or am I the only NUT  Here ...
> 
> 
> Gotta go kids are all making me nuts here today




Now you've done it.  I was Smurf-theme-free until you brought it up!  Get out!  Get outta my head!  Gotta get the headphones and real music going now, or lose my mind.


Big plans.  Clean the house as much as possible today.  Go to bed early.  Get up REALLY early to pick up babysitter.  Go to Birmingham with DH for a church thing.  Come home late afternoon and work on lesson again.  Company at 7:00.  Go to bed the moment they leave.  Get up early for church.  Come home to feed kiddoes.  Take a long nap.

The End


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i know i can speak for the canadians............no way would they miss HHN.
> they are addicts just like i am and there is no 10 step program to overcome that...
> 
> 
> they married on halloween day.
> their 10th anniv is coming up next year.
> 
> there will be at hhn, goes without saying....




I had no idea they got married on Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!
Too kewl!  What a way to celebrate the anniversary every year.


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> BM on our short list this weekend too
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



If you have to put your BMs on a list, you are FAR too busy.  Even Bat Man doesn't put his BMs on a "to do" list.


----------



## scotlass

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Scotlass love the pic!  Great action shot!  Looks like he was having a blast!
> 
> Mac, in my whiny 4th grader on the playground voice "I'd rather be a smartass than a *******"   Enjoy your house cleaning.  Mine will just have to wait.
> 
> I remember the Smurfs.  They were the only cartoon I watched when I was a kid.  They tried to make a comback here, but it never took, they are off the air again.  *What's up with Smurfette being the only girl?*  If baby smurf wasn't hers, who's was he?









Sassette Smurfling : Sassette was created by the Smurflings to serve as a sister for themselves and Smurfette. Sassette is an outdoorsy kind of girl, sports *red hair *and freckles, and wears pink overalls.


----------



## tlinus

scotlass said:


> Sassette Smurfling : Sassette was created by the Smurflings to serve as a sister for themselves and Smurfette. Sassette is an outdoorsy kind of girl, sports *red hair *and freckles, and wears pink overalls.





now come on - you know i just HAD to change the avatar to this ^^^^^ - hmmmmm Sassette, Red Hair, I like it


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

scotlass said:


> Sassette Smurfling : Sassette was created by the Smurflings to serve as a sister for themselves and Smurfette. Sassette is an outdoorsy kind of girl, sports *red hair *and freckles, and wears pink overalls.



Sassette, there was a Sassette, how did I not know this????  My children will be so disapointed if they find out I don't know everything there is to know about the Smurfs.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Tinker-tude said:


> If you have to put your BMs on a list, you are FAR too busy.  Even Bat Man doesn't put his BMs on a "to do" list.


----------



## patster734

Tinker-tude said:


> If you have to put your BMs on a list, you are FAR too busy.  Even Bat Man doesn't put his BMs on a "to do" list.



That's because his guano covers the floor of the bat cave!


----------



## roseprincess

coastermom said:


> Anyone remember My Little Pony , Smurfs , The Justice League ( wonderwoman and her invisable jet ..I always wanted on  ), And now my kids are wearing shirts with Smurfs on them and Didn't even know there was a show .. .. I always liked that smurfette but why was she the ONLY GIRL ?? Pondering questions we all need to have answered .. Ok memory lane closed now ..


I wasn't into the Smurfs much back then. 
I do remember My Little Pony. My DD has a few of My Little Ponies hanging around. We did see a My Little Pony movie in downtown Chicago about 3 yrs ago with the Starlight Foundation- in conjunction with the Make- A-Wish foundation.


----------



## roseprincess

Tinker-tude said:


> If you have to put your BMs on a list, you are FAR too busy.  Even Bat Man doesn't put his BMs on a "to do" list.


This quote is too funny, tinker-tude!   
Having been a former nurse, this is too funny


----------



## scotlass

Doh.....


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies  

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers everyone. It is very appreciated  


Well, not much going on around here today. THe kids and I (mostly me) got to sleep in a little today, as I didn't need to run anywhere today. Been a little lazy. DH went off to work as usual. He works 5 days/week. No 1/2 day on Fridays like most companies do around here for the summer hours. His work doesn't do that unfortunately. 
DS did practice his clarinet this afternoon and did a little mini concert with DD and I. Matthew is such a little performer  
Was thinking of taking kids to the pool, but got cloudy and rained a little. Don't want to pack up to go to the pool and then have it rain and have my kids get upset. Still cloudy here.


Oh Mac and everyone, DH is scheduled for his other eye surgery(cataract surgery) on Thurs August 7th so far. He had the left eye done in May, now he will have the right eye done.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> ok another crack.
> 
> is it something you smoke or is it something about a plumber....
> 
> now i need to ask why do you have to be up at the crack of dawn.
> or sally or marilyn etc.......


Because I'm scheduled to be AT work at 730am!


----------



## roseprincess

Talking about movies, who saw Wall-E?
Did anyone like Wall-E?


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> now come on - you know i just HAD to change the avatar to this ^^^^^ - hmmmmm Sassette, Red Hair, I like it




i am now ready to give up the cat avator.
i love sassette to pieces.

if i can remember how to do it, i will replace cat.............

for you know who.



roseprincess said:


> Hi homies
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and prayers everyone. It is very appreciated
> 
> 
> Well, not much going on around here today. THe kids and I (mostly me) got to sleep in a little today, as I didn't need to run anywhere today. Been a little lazy. DH went off to work as usual. He works 5 days/week. No 1/2 day on Fridays like most companies do around here for the summer hours. His work doesn't do that unfortunately.
> DS did practice his clarinet this afternoon and did a little mini concert with DD and I. Matthew is such a little performer
> Was thinking of taking kids to the pool, but got cloudy and rained a little. Don't want to pack up to go to the pool and then have it rain and have my kids get upset. Still cloudy here.
> 
> 
> Oh Mac and everyone, DH is scheduled for his other eye surgery(cataract surgery) on Thurs August 7th so far. He had the left eye done in May, now he will have the right eye done.



wow, i didn't know any company had only a 4.5 day work day during the summer.  never heard of that in chgoland.
i guess it is a good thing if you do have it.

your dh will do fine on the cataract surgery next month.
it does wonders for people.  my parents had it and it made such a difference in their vision.
and in no time flat, you are all recovered.
how is gma doing rose?



it seems like a saturday to me.
i have again just "started to think about" cleaning this dump....


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Because I'm scheduled to be AT work at 730am!



it took you long enough to come back with that one darkie.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

roseprincess said:


> Talking about movies, who saw Wall-E?
> Did anyone like Wall-E?



I saw it. It was quite good. And yes, Wall-E is the long lost great(x750) grandson of Johnny 5.




macraven said:


> it took you long enough to come back with that one darkie.....


Driving home on I-4. On a Friday. Nuff said.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> i
> 
> 
> wow, i didn't know any company had only a 4.5 day work day during the summer.  never heard of that in chgoland.
> i guess it is a good thing if you do have it.
> 
> your dh will do fine on the cataract surgery next month.
> it does wonders for people.  my parents had it and it made such a difference in their vision.
> and in no time flat, you are all recovered.
> how is gma doing rose?



Yes, some or most companies in the suburbs here where I live have the 4 1/2 
days work option for the summer. Tho you add an extra hour or so each day on Mon-Thurs to make up to at least 40hrs by Friday, ie. work 10 hrs each day Mon-Thurs so you work 3 or 4 hrs on Friday and get off work by noon on Fridays. It kinda sucks my DH never had that option at this job or his former job. Oh well. I think big companies in the area do this work option. 

Grandma I think is doing the same. That's what my mom told me this morning. Thanks for asking. My mom and dad are at work today as usual. My aunt, uncle, and cousin are visiting gma. I would bring the kids w/ me to visit gma today, but not a good atmosphere for the kids to see gma the way she is. ALso I have no a/c in my van. A/C broke and everytime we got a/c fixed, the engine would act very strange and then a water pump or something would break and then we spend another few hundred $$ to get something else fixed. To see grandma is about 1/2 hour drive. I kept telling my mom the past couple of yrs to move gma in a nursing home much closer to all of us, but she didn't want to for some reason. Wasn't a $$ issue to move her, as gma is on medicaid.  
Sorry, going on and on here


----------



## roseprincess

Listening to classic disco on AOL. Listening to "Rock Your Baby" by George McRae. My mom had this 45 when I was growing up as well as "The Hustle". 
I used to drive my girlfriends crazy way back when when I sang "You Can Ring My Bell" disco song. I forgot who sang that song, but I can always look it up. 
Now I think I remember, it was Anita Ward I believe. 
I used to sing those high notes and drive a couple of girlfriends crazy.


----------



## roseprincess

the Dark Marauder said:


> I saw it. It was quite good. And yes, Wall-E is the long lost great(x750) grandson of Johnny 5.
> 
> 
> 
> GLad you enjoyed the movie,too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm seeing a Princess Bride internet game advertisement
> on my top page
> This is too much
Click to expand...


----------



## scotlass

tlinus said:


> now come on - you know i just HAD to change the avatar to this ^^^^^ - hmmmmm Sassette, Red Hair, I like it



Hey youse....

I tried but it said the file was to big....how did you do it ?



I have just noticed your timing on your ticker.
Im 3 weeks after youse on _my_" OH MY GOD IM 40..... BUT IF ANYONE MENTIONS IT WILL FEED YOU TO THE GATORES " trip !!!


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> If you have to put your BMs on a list, you are FAR too busy. Even Bat Man doesn't put his BMs on a "to do" list.


 
speaking of crappy batman movies, finally watched batman begins last night...what a stinker

also watched 10,000 BC:  no raquel welch & no dinosaurs (only wooly mamouths, sabertooths & giant scary chicken-things)


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

3000 posts in my first year........Do I DIS too much !!!

Do I care...........................?




Nope.


----------



## roseprincess

congrats on 3,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
        

so scotlass, are you going to celebrate with the Pool Boy tonight?
   j/k 
You can have him, I'm not interested in the pool boy, sorry


----------



## Tinker-tude

roseprincess said:


> Talking about movies, who saw Wall-E?
> Did anyone like Wall-E?



Yes, I saw it with DS last weekend and liked it l lot.  Didn't LOVE it the way I have other Disney movies, but it was good.  DS liked it enough that he's going again with DH tonight.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 3000 posts in my first year........Do I DIS too much !!!
> 
> Do I care...........................?
> 
> 
> Nope.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is there such thing as DISing too much?  I feel like such a slacker.  I joined and didn't post for a very long time.  Other people join and post every minute.  In my defense, I'm a slow typist.


----------



## scotlass

roseprincess said:


> congrats on 3,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> so scotlass, *are you going to celebrate with the Pool Boy tonight?*
> j/k
> You can have him, I'm not interested in the pool boy, sorry



It purely a friendship thing   ..BUT....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...  

Now for a bit of ketchup ..*



scotlass said:


> Taminator - I am in Florida in OCT 09 ( 9th till 23rd )...but no way am i doing HHN....way to much feardyness here !!!


 *not doing HHN??*   



patster734 said:


> There will quite a few of us there around October 9 through the 14:


*
Yep!!   And looking forward to it!  *



patster734 said:


> I talk funny too.  My Canadian in-laws say so!


*People say us Canadians talk funny - always say we have an accent ... I don't hear an accent when I talk * 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Popping in to say hi. I'll be disappearing soon, as I have to be up before the crack of dawn. And it's not a sexy crack, either.


 



macraven said:


> i'm going, tammy tutu is going and yo are going and other homies are going. i'll hold your hand in the houses on hhn night......as long as you don't wet your pants, all will be fine.


*We'll definitely take good care of you ... but if you wet your pants, we'll pretend we don't know you! *  



RAPstar said:


> I'm hopefully going to go see The Dark Knight and Mamma Mia on Sunday. I'll find out when my direct deposit goes through if I can afford to. Luckily there's an 11:10am show of Dark Knight which will only be $6.


*Every time that damn commercial for Mamma Mia comes on the tv I end up getting the song stuck in my head for hours *



Tinker-tude said:


> I'm a little worried about my own feardyness, but it will be date night wtih DH and the other Homies.  Plenty of people to hide behind and prevent me from killing scary cast members with the lazer I'll have in my Care Bear belly button.  Although most of them are supposed to be dead already, so would it matter?


 *maybe we'll throw you to them ... as sort of a sacrifice for our safe passage through the houses *... 



Tinker-tude said:


> You're staying for a LONG time!  I can't leave the dogs for that long.  By the time we've been gone for 5 days, they start getting anxious and "get even" with us for leaving them behind.  The petsitter comes three times a day to play with them for an hour, and the t.v. is left on, so it's not boredom that drives them to make the house look different.


*We usually head down for 15 days each October but we're lucky, my Mom takes care of the "kids" while we're down *




Tinker-tude said:


> Mac, glad you're planning on HHN in '09 as always.  Hope our Canadians are coming too, Bonny!  No one else in the Redhead/Sneetch clan seems to be going in January.


*We started planning our trip to HHN in 2009 two years ago already   So yes, we'll definitely be there!*



macraven said:


> i know i can speak for the canadians............no way would they miss HHN.
> they are addicts just like i am and there is no 10 step program to overcome that...
> 
> they married on halloween day.
> their 10th anniv is coming up next year.
> 
> there will be at hhn, goes without saying....


 *What Mac said* 



Tinker-tude said:


> I had no idea they got married on Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Too kewl!  What a way to celebrate the anniversary every year.


*Yep ... we got married on Halloween ... if you're interested, you can view our wedding page here*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 3000 posts in my first year........Do I DIS too much !!!
> 
> Do I care...........................?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.




congratulations.  now you are running wit the big doggies...

celebrate time.....here come's the mummy dust..


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


Congratulations on reaching 3000 Scotlass!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good evening Homies
Congrats Scotlass on the 3000   *


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! Made my decision, I'm seeing Hellboy at 11:40am then Dark Knight at 3:50pm. Seeing Mamma Mia maybe next Thursday, if I can afford to, if not my next paycheck. So had to go into work this morning (got woken up at 9:30am) when I wasn't supposed to be in til 12:30. The guy who was supposed to open never showed, and never answered his cell. Now unless I just make a really bad first impression, I don't think I made him want to leave cause I only saw him for like 2 hours last Fri. Anywho, the new girl working with me almost didn't get her paycheck til Mon, but DHL was nice enough to redeliver the package that it was in. But now we may run out of money before the end of the weekend cause we didn't get our cash order. It's been a loooooooooong week!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and Sweet Dreams  *


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> congratulations.  now you are running wit the big doggies...
> 
> celebrate time.....here come's the mummy dust..



Mac, 

Are you trying to get this thread to 250 pages asap already?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Bonny!

What a wonderfully unique wedding!  That must have been so much fun, and the decorations are to die for. (HaHa)  Did you make a mold yourself for the brain jello?  And the meathead was wonderful, too.  Very creative, amazing details, and so fun looking.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Made my decision, I'm seeing Hellboy at 11:40am then Dark Knight at 3:50pm. Seeing Mamma Mia maybe next Thursday, if I can afford to, if not my next paycheck. So had to go into work this morning (got woken up at 9:30am) when I wasn't supposed to be in til 12:30. The guy who was supposed to open never showed, and never answered his cell. Now unless I just make a really bad first impression, I don't think I made him want to leave cause I only saw him for like 2 hours last Fri. Anywho, the new girl working with me almost didn't get her paycheck til Mon, but DHL was nice enough to redeliver the package that it was in. But now we may run out of money before the end of the weekend cause we didn't get our cash order. It's been a loooooooooong week!


----------



## macraven

i just finished up googling some things.

time for all green lights out.


but if you don't want to sleep yet, someone needs to lock up the joint.

we got a new mansion and i don't want the good silverware grow legs and run away tonight.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Bonny!
> 
> What a wonderfully unique wedding!  That must have been so much fun, and the decorations are to die for. (HaHa)  Did you make a mold yourself for the brain jello?  And the meathead was wonderful, too.  Very creative, amazing details, and so fun looking.


*
Thanks!!!   It was a lot of fun!!

 No, we bought the mold for the jello brain - it was watermelon jello too  
*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



Thanks hun.


----------



## Chipmunk89

Well, I guess I'll lock up the joint.  Goodnight all.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning All.It's Saturday,have a great 1


----------



## jillybeene71

Good Morning peeps!!   Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## mslclark

the Dark Marauder said:


> And yes, Wall-E is the long lost great(x750) grandson of Johnny 5.



   




> Driving home on I-4. On a Friday. Nuff said.



Egads! I know what you mean - we avoid I-4 like the plague when we're down there!




roseprincess said:


> I used to drive my girlfriends crazy way back when when I sang "You Can Ring My Bell" disco song. I forgot who sang that song, but I can always look it up.
> Now I think I remember, it was Anita Ward I believe.
> I used to sing those high notes and drive a couple of girlfriends crazy.



Yep - I remember that one too - guess I'm telling my age!  No wait, I think that song was out on the day I was born! 



keishashadow said:


> speaking of crappy batman movies, finally watched batman begins last night...what a stinker



I'm so glad I'm not the only one who didn't like Batman Begins.  My DS said that I was the only person on the planet who didn't like it - that was basically his way of saying that I'm crazy.  Looking forward to The Dark Knight though - if I can find time to go to the movies!




scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 3000 posts in my first year........Do I DIS too much !!!



Congratulations!!




Tinker-tude said:


> I feel like such a slacker.  I joined and didn't post for a very long time.  Other people join and post every minute.  In my defense, I'm a slow typist.



Look at me - I joined in 2001 but didn't post much until the last year or two - when I found the Universal boards I got more interested in the site.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Yep ... we got married on Halloween ... if you're interested, you can view our wedding page here*



You did a great job with the Halloween theme - very unique! Thanks for sharing!



jillybeene71 said:


> Good Morning peeps!!   Hope everyone has a great day.



Good Morning too!  What a cute shamrock!


I'm tired this morning.  We had about 40 people over last night after church to swim.  Last ones left at 12:45 am!  It was fun though.  Now I have to clean up out there!  Is there a puking smilie to add here, because cleaning makes me wanna puke.

These are the closest I found to puke:     

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse......

Gonnae see Mamma Mia in a wee bit.
Soooo excited.

Having said that i hope i dont fall asleep.
I was at Karate training this morning after a 3 week break.......jeez it has hard!!


Hope youse folks have a great day x


----------



## wwessing




----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies! 






Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!


----------



## macraven

mslclark said:


> :
> 
> I'm tired this morning.  We had about 40 people over last night after church to swim.  Last ones left at 12:45 am!  It was fun though.  Now I have to clean up out there!  I*s there a puking smilie to add here, because cleaning makes me wanna puke.*
> 
> These are the closest I found to puke:
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!




take your pick:


----------



## Sharon G

We had quite the storm blow thru town yesterday. They are calling it a microburst, felt like a tornado to most of us. We lucked out at my house, only lost a few limbs off our tree and they fell away from the house.











Most of our town is still without power. As we all have wells for water that means no water for us. Have to hit up friends for showers! At least it's summer and we don't have to worry about heating the house.

DH has gone to the store to buy a bigger chain saw  , sounds to me like it was just a good excuse to get something he has wanted for awhile!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies  *


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> We had quite the storm blow thru town yesterday. They are calling it a microburst, felt like a tornado to most of us. We lucked out at my house, only lost a few limbs off our tree and they fell away from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our town is still without power. As we all have wells for water that means no water for us. Have to hit up friends for showers! At least it's summer and we don't have to worry about heating the house.
> 
> DH has gone to the store to buy a bigger chain saw  , sounds to me like it was just a good excuse to get something he has wanted for awhile!


*Wow Sharon it looks like that storm hit your town pretty good and you know us guys when we see somethng bigger and better we just have to have it   *


----------



## dlbbwu

Hello from the HOT and muggy Evansville, Indiana!!  It is so hot (of course you will ask, "how hot is it"??) that I can cook an egg on the pavement.  Just ask any fireman... 

I am unsure which is hotter the fire or the weather... 

I get to call lines for tennis today after a 12 hour day!  Then onto the women's professional tour that is here in Evansville and on my way to the US open!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse......

MAMMA MIA was amasing.

If youse guys go make sure you wait for the titles to run...very funny !!




My lord that looks like you had some storm Sharon...at least you all stayed safe !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... redheads and sneetches alike
*


Sharon G said:


> We had quite the storm blow thru town yesterday. They are calling it a microburst, felt like a tornado to most of us. We lucked out at my house, only lost a few limbs off our tree and they fell away from the house.
> 
> Most of our town is still without power. As we all have wells for water that means no water for us. Have to hit up friends for showers! At least it's summer and we don't have to worry about heating the house.


*
Thank goodness it wasn't worse and everyone is OK.  We've had some wacky weather roll through up here too .... *



Sharon G said:


> DH has gone to the store to buy a bigger chain saw  , sounds to me like it was just a good excuse to get something he has wanted for awhile!


 *that's something my DH would say too!*


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> take your pick:



wish i had these smileys for post 1 of my trip report...funny!!
mac, how do you get them and how do you put them in posts?

**edit** nevermind i found out how


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Hello from the HOT and muggy Evansville, Indiana!!  It is so hot (of course you will ask, "how hot is it"??) that I can cook an egg on the pavement.  Just ask any fireman...
> 
> I am unsure which is hotter the fire or the weather...
> 
> I get to call lines for tennis today after a 12 hour day!  Then onto the women's professional tour that is here in Evansville and on my way to the US open!



congrats to that gal.

btw, i like my eggs unfertilized but if you are cooking on the sidewalk, my order will sunnyside up.




jillybeene71 said:


> wish i had these smileys for post 1 of my trip report...funny!!
> mac, how do you get them and how do you put them in posts?
> 
> **edit** nevermind i found out how


   
to our latest newbie:

*jillybeene71* who must be a clone to me as her post was just like something i would do......talking out loud to herself...yes, that homie will fit in fine here with us...!

and she even answers her own questions out loud also..



sharon, thank goodness your house was spared and no one got injured.
that is some mess in your yard.....the impact of the microburst really did a number on your tree.....
hope the power comes on soon.... 


St. L, hey dude.......

Scotlass, ok, give us the cliff notes on the movie...
and tell all the spoilers here before andy sees mama mia.

jk andy...


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> congrats to that gal.
> 
> btw, i like my eggs unfertilized but if you are cooking on the sidewalk, my order will sunnyside up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to our latest newbie:
> 
> *jillybeene71* who must be a clone to me as her post was just like something i would do......talking out loud to herself...yes, that homie will fit in fine here with us...!
> 
> and she even answers her own questions out loud also..
> 
> 
> 
> sharon, thank goodness your house was spared and no one got injured.
> that is some mess in your yard.....the impact of the microburst really did a number on your tree.....
> hope the power comes on soon....
> 
> 
> St. L, hey dude.......
> 
> Scotlass, ok, give us the cliff notes on the movie...
> and tell all the spoilers here before andy sees mama mia.
> 
> jk andy...



yay... im "in"


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Scotlass, ok, give us the cliff notes on the movie...
> and tell all the spoilers here before andy sees mama mia.
> 
> jk andy...



Nice try mac, but I already know how it ends. The wonders of wikipedia.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

Well DH and the kids are at church now. They will be coming home soon.
They have your backs covered  
I didn't make it to church b/c I went w/ my mom today to visit grandma.
Well... grandma is back from the dead as of now  . She is doing much better. She has bounced back and got her second wind so far.
She has terminal cancer, so we don't know how many more days she has left.
Anywho, she was up in the wheelchair this afternoon! We were going to keep her in bed, but the rabbi came by this afternoon(no, we are not Jewish, but this rabbi knows my gma). Anyways, he came into her room and said she should get up in the chair. We tried to get one of the nurses to get one of those big recliner chairs, but the nurs. home told us they didn't have any   So the nurses aides got gma up in her w/c and my mom and I sat with her during the Jewish worship service. This rabbi is very good at preaching! He calls all the nursing home women "beautiful". He says, "hey beautiful!" to each of them. I thought that was interesting. 
My gma likes to go to any religious services they have at the nurs. home, as she likes hearing the Bible and being with people.
So it was a miracle to have her up in the w/c like that today! 

Also, my mom and my aunt had a big fight over the phone this morning    I don't know what was said exactly as I didn't witness the conversation, but my mom gave me the synopsis of what happenend. So I pretty much agree w/ my mom of my aunt's behavior and a little lack of responsibility. My aunt, uncle, and cousin were not there today visiting grandma. I guess it was Pampering Day for my aunt and cousin. My aunt will go to a spa and pamper herself when she's stressed, this is what she does all the time. I don't do that b/c I don't like spending $$ on that. But to each her own I suppose  
Sorry to go into detail on this, as I was venting a little  Just disfunctional family stuff as usual on my side of the family  


Hi to all  

Hi Wendy  

Sharon- GLad you are doing ok form the storm.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

What a scorcher!  We just came back from jet skiing and a little tubing....nice way to cool off, but the jellies are coming in!

Went to some garage sales...will post my find a little later....


Sharon:  Glad to hear you are OK....we need some rain here! 


  to everyone else!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all.Just checking in to see were the party is at..

Glad your allwright sharon.That looked like a nasty storm..

Well BBL all house full of teenagers again.I'm going to hide in a quiet place till they are gone..


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> What a scorcher!  We just came back from jet skiing and a little tubing....nice way to cool off, but the jellies are coming in!
> 
> Went to some garage sales...will post my find a little later....
> 
> 
> Sharon:  Glad to hear you are OK....we need some rain here!
> 
> 
> to everyone else!




yea rub it in kfish.  its been rainy this morning and our temp is 66.......
and dropping

i love hot weather, do you wanna trade?


rose, i am sorry to hear about gma but she could be with you for a longer time than you think.  i hope you and the family get to spend more time with her as i am sure she would love to see you and the kids.  cancer is unpredictable.  my cousin had a cancerous tumor on her brain and she lived 4 months past their prediction date.  she passed this last month.

will keep gma and the family lifted up in my prayers.  there could always be a miracle!

won't you be glad when summer starts for us up here  .... 

donald  housefull of teens.  yikes head for the basement...and hide...



have to do dinner.
now which drive thru do i do tonight for the family?

did pizza for lunch and no leftovers, running out of joints to hit for dinner.....
they all taste the same the past 2 weeks.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Nice try mac, but I already know how it ends. The wonders of wikipedia.






i keep hearing Queen singing mama mia chorus over and over in my head...


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> rose, i am sorry to hear about gma but she could be with you for a longer time than you think.  i hope you and the family get to spend more time with her as i am sure she would love to see you and the kids.  cancer is unpredictable.  my cousin had a cancerous tumor on her brain and she lived 4 months past their prediction date.  she passed this last month.
> 
> will keep gma and the family lifted up in my prayers.  there could always be a miracle!
> 
> won't you be glad when summer starts for us up here  ....



Don't be sorry, mac   It doesn't bother me at all how long my gma lives. It does bother my mom tho and the rest of her family.
I do know cancer is unpredictable, as I have worked in nursing homes as a nurse's aide 20 yrs ago and as a nurse on skilled, medicare, and oncology units. I know you are reminding me of all this  
The hospice nurse that is assigned to my grandma told my mom she is shocked my gma lasted this long. I don't think that is something a hospice nurse should tell a family member  Oh well, what do I know? 

Thanks for your prayers  

I would be very happy if grandma didn't go anytime real soon. We'll see how it all goes I guess .....

I don't know why you are having cooler weather than me ? We always hit the 80's by me, tho you live right on the lake, I don't.


Have a good evening everyone! gotta run and get off computer. Matthew wants to get on  computer now.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Just popping in for a few before I head to slumber land. The whole getting up at 445a thing = NotFun.

Saw The Dark Knight today. It's a Must See.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ... *
> 
> 
> *Yep ... we got married on Halloween ... if you're interested, you can view our wedding page here*


 
talk about a themed wedding! thanks for sharing 

scotlass - congrats on the post milestone!  glad u liked mama mia...im not an ABBA fan ;think i'll wait for it to come out on DVD. was watching the golf tournie (somewhere seaside in England...forgive me for not remembering where ).  They said it was only 61 degrees...brrrr.  Kept showing a rather interesting amusement park across the water.

Sharon - saw the storm coverage this am...think they said 20,000 without power, hope all were safe & sound.  Ur DH is a resourceful man .  Know when microburst went down our street, even a week later the tree people were all booked.  Insurance adjustor suggest he buy a chain saw & they'd pay him to cut the tree & for the saw ...still using the saw, although several new chains later lol

We did see BM (Batman)...best flick i've seen in ages i can't say i was ever a heath ledger fan, he deserves recognition for this role!  Not, i repeat not a film for the kiddies, very dark & creepily disturbing...my cuppa tea 

rose - hope grammie keeps proving all the experts wrong...as long as she's comfortable

mac - has ur area hit 90 yet this summer?


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Don't be sorry, mac   I*t doesn't bother me at all how long my gma lives.* It does bother my mom tho and the rest of her family.
> I do know cancer is unpredictable, as I have worked in nursing homes as a nurse's aide 20 yrs ago and as a nurse on skilled, medicare, and oncology units. I know you are reminding me of all this
> The hospice nurse that is assigned to my grandma told my mom she is shocked my gma lasted this long. I don't think that is something a hospice nurse should tell a family member  Oh well, what do I know?
> 
> always hit the 80's by me, tho you live right on the lake, I don't.



rose, i was trying to be encouraging as your gma is very ill.  it is hard to lose a loved family member.  it is sad to see a loved one suffer with cancer.
but if it doesn't bother you if she dies like you said above,i would still think you would like to spend some time with her in her last days.

our weather would never be as warm as yours.
with the way the route is from where i live to where you live out west from me, it could be about close to almost a two hour drive. granted it is only a 50 mile drive but the route west from here is taking so many different toll ways and highways.  remember, summer is construction time up our way.  we are on the lake and you are out more in the open.  i'll trade you....you get the lake and i get the land space... 

the last time i went to woodfield mall took me one hour and 45 minutes.
i know that is a thriving mall and very popular but it is huge! 
that was for a dis meet.  i think it is a lot closer for most of the disers that set it up.

i would trade places with you in a minute. i love the hot weather.
so far we have had 3 hot days and the rest of the days stink with the cool weather.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Evening all!!  



macraven said:


> i keep hearing Queen singing mama mia chorus over and over in my head...




Ack!  They keep playing the commercial here, the part with Dancing Queen, now I can't get the bleepin' song outta my head.   


You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life, see that girl, watch that scene, diggin' the dancing queen.  

So Mac, hows that cleaning coming along?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i keep hearing Queen singing mama mia chorus over and over in my head...



*... Not that song again, I just get it out of my head and they run the commercial and put it right back!!!   *


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Evening all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!  They keep playing the commercial here, the part with Dancing Queen, now I can't get the bleepin' song outta my head.
> 
> 
> You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life, see that girl, watch that scene, diggin' the dancing queen.
> 
> *So Mac, hows that cleaning coming along?*



well, i thought a lot about it while i was doing crossword puzzles sitting on the couch. ( ok, lying down on the couch )
then it got to the point the sons wanted food.

so i stopped my cw puzzle and got in my car and did carry out.
tonight was chinese.  bought enough so they can eat it for lunch tommorow

then when i got back and done stuffing my fat face, i went to the computer and did some googling.
after that i did move 3 pieces of paper to a folder from the dr table.

and i took a nap and then i looked at the kitchen with the sink full of dishes and thought maybe i should do that first.

haven't done any cleaning yet but i will put the dishes in the dish washer within the hour.

so, that's a good start on something.....it is for me.

ask me again on monday night if i cleaned.. 

i'm not in the mood to clean...

oh snap, i just remember i have a load of wet clothes in the wash machine.
i think i did that load the other day.
bbl


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i keep hearing Queen singing mama mia chorus over and over in my head...



Beelzebub has something something lightning something something 


yes, I do suck at remembering words to songs!

"No, I will not let him go"


----------



## macraven

i think it is kewl to make up new words to songs andy.

i don't use the word something as much as you do because it is hard to rhyme it.


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> well, i thought a lot about it while i was doing crossword puzzles sitting on the couch. ( ok, lying down on the couch )
> then it got to the point the sons wanted food.
> 
> so i stopped my cw puzzle and got in my car and did carry out.
> tonight was chinese.  bought enough so they can eat it for lunch tommorow
> 
> then when i got back and done stuffing my fat face, i went to the computer and did some googling.
> after that i did move 3 pieces of paper to a folder from the dr table.
> 
> and i took a nap and then i looked at the kitchen with the sink full of dishes and thought maybe i should do that first.
> 
> haven't done any cleaning yet but i will put the dishes in the dish washer within the hour.
> 
> so, that's a good start on something.....it is for me.
> 
> ask me again on monday night if i cleaned..
> 
> i'm not in the mood to clean...
> 
> oh snap, i just remember i have a load of wet clothes in the wash machine.
> i think i did that load the other day.
> bbl



googling you say...? im gathering up the folk and going in for an intervention.

I kid, I kid....good nite all!!

btw you better   or you gonna have to rewash some stinky clothes


----------



## patster734

the Dark Marauder said:


> Just popping in for a few before I head to slumber land. The whole getting up at 445a thing = NotFun.
> 
> Saw The Dark Knight today. It's a Must See.



We went and saw it today with another couple.  Good movie.  A little long but still managed a good pacing.  Movie theater was packed!  We showed up 15 minutes before the show began and the only seats available were the 4 front  rows on the floor that cause sore necks from having to look straight up instead of forward to see the screen.  Instead of enduring that for 2 1/2 hours, we exchanged our tickets for the next showing and managed to get better seats for that one.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Beelzebub has something something lightning something something
> 
> 
> yes, I do suck at remembering words to songs!
> 
> "No, I will not let him go"




*I see a little silhouetto of a man
Scaramouche, scaramouche, will you do the fandango?
Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening me
Galileo, Galileo,
Galileo, Galileo,
Galileo Figaro - magnifico

I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity
Easy come easy go - will you let me go
Bismillah! No - we will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let me go
Will not let you go - let me go (never)
Never let you go - let me go
Never let me go - ooo
No, no, no, no, no, no, no -
Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
Beelzebub has the devil put aside for me
for me
for me
for me
*


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> We went and saw it today with another couple.  Good movie.  A little long but still managed a good pacing.  Movie theater was packed!  We showed up 15 minutes before the show began and the only seats available were the 4 front  rows on the floor that cause sore necks from having to look straight up instead of forward to see the screen.  Instead of enduring that for 2 1/2 hours, we exchanged our tickets for the next showing and managed to get better seats for that one.



That's why you should always show up 30 minutes to an hour before show time.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouche, scaramouche, will you do the fandango?
> Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening me
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo Figaro - magnifico
> 
> I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> Easy come easy go - will you let me go
> Bismillah! No - we will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let me go
> Will not let you go - let me go (never)
> Never let you go - let me go
> Never let me go - ooo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no -
> Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
> Beelzebub has the devil put aside for me
> for me
> for me
> for me
> *



Why must you live so far away!!!!  lol


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> That's why you should always show up 30 minutes to an hour before show time.



Normally the afternoon shows have plenty of seats available but not this weekend.  It was very sunny, very hot (90+) and very humid today so either that is the reason for the crowds or Batman's going to be breaking a record this weekend.  My money is on the latter!


----------



## patster734

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouche, scaramouche, will you do the fandango?
> Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening me
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo Figaro - magnifico
> 
> I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> Easy come easy go - will you let me go
> Bismillah! No - we will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let me go
> Will not let you go - let me go (never)
> Never let you go - let me go
> Never let me go - ooo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no -
> Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
> Beelzebub has the devil put aside for me
> for me
> for me
> for me
> *



This makes me think of Waynes World!


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> Normally the afternoon shows have plenty of seats available but not this weekend.  It was very sunny, very hot (90+) and very humid today so either that is the reason for the crowds or Batman's going to be breaking a record this weekend.  My money is on the latter!




I agree. That's why I bought my ticket for tomorrow Friday night. I'm seeing 2 movies. The 1st is at 11:40am and is 1hr and 50min, so it should be over right about 2ish. My showing of DK is at 3:50, so I'll have plenty of time for a potty break and to get in a line for seats if the have one. Plus get something to snack on.


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> I agree. That's why I bought my ticket for tomorrow Friday night. I'm seeing 2 movies. The 1st is at 11:40am and is 1hr and 50min, so it should be over right about 2ish. My showing of DK is at 3:50, so I'll have plenty of time for a potty break and to get in a line for seats if the have one. Plus get something to snack on.



If I'm not mistaken, your first movie is Hellboy 2, correct?  We saw it last week and liked it too.  This has been a busy summer for movies!


----------



## macraven

hellboy was good.

glad to see another homie not sleeping yet.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> hellboy was good.
> 
> glad to see another homie not sleeping yet.



not yet, but soon.


----------



## macraven

i see that green light on patster..


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i see that green light on patster..





I see Mac is off-line now.  Fine, I'll lock the place up tonight.  I've left the front light on for any of the homies still out and about.  The key is hidden in its normal hidden spot.  Goodnight all!


----------



## Chipmunk89

Wait a minute.....no one told me where the key is.


----------



## macraven

gotcha......i am still here.
it's only 3:00 cst, i think darkie is getting up around 4:45 ....
maybe i'll hang around till then...



i'm in invisible mode.
you never know if i am in or out..

that's because i forgot how to edit my profile page and afraid i will lose my tags if i go messing with it.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning homies and no star sneetches!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouche, scaramouche, will you do the fandango?
> Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening me
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo Figaro - magnifico
> 
> I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> Easy come easy go - will you let me go
> Bismillah! No - we will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let me go
> Will not let you go - let me go (never)
> Never let you go - let me go
> Never let me go - ooo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no -
> Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
> Beelzebub has the devil put aside for me
> for me
> for me
> for me
> *



Its 6AM and I'm going to wake the house with Queen.Cann't get the song uot of my head now 



patster734 said:


> This makes me think of Waynes World!



Kinda reminds me and my friends driving around whene we were teenagers(we didnn't have a Pacer tho we had pick-up trucks)


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning everyone!!  

Does anyone else play tennis?

OMG...Here is the deal, we have the women's professional tour here in Evansville, Indiana (and no, Maria Sharpova, etc are not here..), so if you have ever watched tennis there are usually line judges and someone sitting in a chair.  For this tournament there will be only one line judge and one sitting in the chair.  So you have to be quick on your feet and quick on the lines.  It is not as easy as it looks (for one person).  You have to be able to watch multiple lines and be in two places at the same time.  I was instructed by people that do it for a living and they are relentless.  
Of course the temperature was 98 degrees and I was baking on the court.   Yes, Mac, I know you want it sunny side up... 

Needless to say this was an informal practice and the tennis ball was moving quickly, can't imagine how fast the "real" pro's hit it.  

I still am shooting for the US open in 2009 and hopefully you will all get to see me!


----------



## tlinus

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> I tried but it said the file was to big....how did you do it ?
> 
> I have just noticed your timing on your ticker.
> Im 3 weeks after youse on _my_" OH MY GOD IM 40..... BUT IF ANYONE MENTIONS IT WILL FEED YOU TO THE GATORES " trip !!!



I saved the file to my computer and resized it  

I am torn about my 40th......I had a really hard time with 35 though  



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 3000 posts in my first year........Do I DIS too much !!!
> 
> Do I care...........................?
> 
> Nope.



Whoooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo
Congrats on the 3000!!!!!  



donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning All.It's Saturday,have a great 1





jillybeene71 said:


> Good Morning peeps!!   Hope everyone has a great day.



Missed Saturday - so Hi from yesterday!!
 



Sharon G said:


> We had quite the storm blow thru town yesterday. They are calling it a microburst, felt like a tornado to most of us. We lucked out at my house, only lost a few limbs off our tree and they fell away from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our town is still without power. As we all have wells for water that means no water for us. Have to hit up friends for showers! At least it's summer and we don't have to worry about heating the house.
> 
> DH has gone to the store to buy a bigger chain saw  , sounds to me like it was just a good excuse to get something he has wanted for awhile!



Sharon - how awful. Hope that things get back up and running for youreally soon. Thank goodness those limbs fell away from the house  



RAPstar said:


> Nice try mac, but I already know how it ends. The wonders of wikipedia.



Andy - now come on.....you shouldn't have done that - spoils the fun  



macraven said:


> i keep hearing Queen singing mama mia chorus over and over in my head...



yup - me too!!



macraven said:


> gotcha......i am still here.
> it's only 3:00 cst, i think darkie is getting up around 4:45 ....
> maybe i'll hang around till then...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in invisible mode.
> you never know if i am in or out..
> 
> that's because i forgot how to edit my profile page and afraid i will lose my tags if i go messing with it.



You never know when mac will be a watching you - she is like the stealth poster   

j/k - love ya mac  



donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning homies and no star sneetches!!!



Now I am on schedule - MORNING!!!! 



dlbbwu said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone else play tennis?
> 
> OMG...Here is the deal, we have the women's professional tour here in Evansville, Indiana (and no, Maria Sharpova, etc are not here..), so if you have ever watched tennis there are usually line judges and someone sitting in a chair.  For this tournament there will be only one line judge and one sitting in the chair.  So you have to be quick on your feet and quick on the lines.  It is not as easy as it looks (for one person).  You have to be able to watch multiple lines and be in two places at the same time.  I was instructed by people that do it for a living and they are relentless.
> Of course the temperature was 98 degrees and I was baking on the court.   Yes, Mac, I know you want it sunny side up...
> 
> Needless to say this was an informal practice and the tennis ball was moving quickly, can't imagine how fast the "real" pro's hit it.
> 
> I still am shooting for the US open in 2009 and hopefully you will all get to see me!



I never could understand how they worked so fast.....my eyes would go crossed and I would wind up passing out from dizziness  

Hoping you get the US Open


----------



## macraven

morning early bird donald  and second placer tracie...


dave, i play tennis, will not  playing at the moment but will get back into it.
i just love it so i understand the thrill of it all. only one line judge, ugh....

sending you mummy dust for the UO opens and you will be a part of it.


----------



## macraven

thanks donald  for the opening of the morning here with Queen.

another day having that song go thru my head.

i'll be humming it in church this morning, but will have your backs covered for the week.


----------



## tlinus

Morning to you Homies!!

Already got the pork picnic started - our first attempt at pulled pork for dinner tonight. Courty is going to be thrilled. She went camping with friends of ours (I watch their daughter who is the same age as Courty) for the weekend. She should be home at 3-4. Just in time to say hello and goodbye to the older one, Kait, who is going to a pool party at The University of Delaware for one of her friends birthdays.....then they are sleeping at this girl's mother's house. Jim told me that IT has started. IT being the full social calendars of girls. Well - I can still hold my little man close, right??

Anyhow - here is what I have been doing. Not as easy as it looked. Will have to show the final finished project when it is painted too.....

BEFORE: (that is my friend's 15yo son that started helping me - then he got bored  )












MIDWAY DONE:











*Yet to come - the finished project - will Tracie have the deck finished in time for the Fantasy Football Draft August 30th? We will have to stay tuned and find out.*


My deck is like 31 feet long and 12 feet wide - needless to say, my back HURTS, my arms hurt and I still have the rails to do.....but its too flipping hot out. My canopy has seen better days, guess Jim is going to have to go get me the purty one I saw after all this work


----------



## macraven

nice deck
nice job

you are hired now


----------



## patster734

Good morning, all!  I'm checking in before heading to mass this morning.



macraven said:


> gotcha......i am still here.
> it's only 3:00 cst, i think darkie is getting up around 4:45 ....
> maybe i'll hang around till then...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in invisible mode.
> you never know if i am in or out..
> 
> that's because i forgot how to edit my profile page and afraid i will lose my tags if i go messing with it.



The woman who never sleeps!  You better deactivate that stealth mode before we tie bells and whistles to you to determine when your around! 



dlbbwu said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone else play tennis?
> 
> OMG...Here is the deal, we have the women's professional tour here in Evansville, Indiana (and no, Maria Sharpova, etc are not here..), so if you have ever watched tennis there are usually line judges and someone sitting in a chair.  For this tournament there will be only one line judge and one sitting in the chair.  So you have to be quick on your feet and quick on the lines.  It is not as easy as it looks (for one person).  You have to be able to watch multiple lines and be in two places at the same time.  I was instructed by people that do it for a living and they are relentless.
> Of course the temperature was 98 degrees and I was baking on the court.   Yes, Mac, I know you want it sunny side up...
> 
> Needless to say this was an informal practice and the tennis ball was moving quickly, can't imagine how fast the "real" pro's hit it.
> 
> I still am shooting for the US open in 2009 and hopefully you will all get to see me!



My wife watches tennis.  I do too at times.  She watched the entire Federer/Nadel match this past Wimbleton.  We went to Saturday evening mass so that she could watch the live match on Sunday.  She was rooting for Nadel and was happy that he won.  I was able to see a little bit of the match through out the day.  Good luck with the 2009 US Open!  We've talked about going to NY to see a US Open, but we'll probably watch the 2009 on tv.


----------



## donaldduck352

I love playing tennis just to boring to watch on TV (sorry)..
We got a court in town the wife and I go play everyonce and a while.
Talking about a workout.
I'm getting to the age were ping-pong is a work-out Its tennis isnn't??


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I love playing tennis just to boring to watch on TV (sorry)..
> We got a court in town the wife and I go play everyonce and a while.
> Talking about a workout.
> *I'm getting to the age were ping-pong is a work-out Its tennis isnn't??*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/afternoon* *redheads *...



RAPstar said:


> Why must you live so far away!!!!  lol






*Google is your best friend*



patster734 said:


> This makes me think of Waynes World!
















donaldduck352 said:


> Its 6AM and I'm going to wake the house with Queen.Cann't get the song uot of my head now


*You're welcome!!*




donaldduck352 said:


> Kinda reminds me and my friends driving around whene we were teenagers(we didnn't have a Pacer tho we had pick-up trucks)


----------



## patster734

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



Great job of finding a pic!


----------



## dlbbwu

Thanks everyone for the well wishes...and _*YES*_ it is tennis, now if we talk ping pong (or as some call it table tennis), I play that also.  In fact I am still ranked nationally (though I haven't played a tournament for months) and still enjoy playing against others.  I am the type that will play against people who are just beginning.  I dislike people that are "too good" to play against others.  This applies to any sport.  We have those in tennis that won't play against others because they believe it would be "wasting" their time (same with ping pong).
So to conclude, if anyone is in the Evansville, Indiana area and would like to play tennis or ping pong.  Give me a shout, I will be glad to accomodate!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Dave i learned to play ping-pong while I was in the army(I got shot in the buttocks)  jk

BTW i'm from GreenboughALABAMA

I couldnn't resist


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey Dave i learned to play ping-pong while I was in the army(I got shot in the buttocks)  jk
> 
> BTW i'm from GreenboughALABAMA
> 
> I couldnn't resist



Run Forrest....RUN !!


----------



## bubba's mom

Stoppin' by to say 

Busy morning here....just got home  

I meant to tell ya Lawrence....we didn't ride Hulk at night (6 nights there and never accomplished   )... We actually just missed it...we were at DD and got held up in front row for ICE because they were taking a train OFF...then, we THOT we had time to ride regular seat on FIRE, but another delay...  Then we walked up to Hulk just after they closed it off...oh well...something to put on my "list to do" for next summer   I don't doubt it would've been cool....

Front seat of ICE was AWESOME!  They 'barely' had the wall lit up....

front seat on ICE + night time=  

Okay...now I must wash some socks or nobody is wearing any tomorrow (well...I ain't anyway, it's the boys!)


Hope everyone is enjoying their HOT summer day!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
I have been consoling DW cause her boss at work introduced her to her niece and even though the girl was 2 years older we let our oldest DS date her for awhile and we got the news last night that she wrecked her car and wasn't wearing a seatbelt and she and her grandmother that was in the car with her was both killed in the accident.
Pretty sad since she was only 18 and if not mistaken only had her drivers lic for 2 weeks  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Sorry to hear about this Lawrence..

Our thoughts and prayers are for there familys loss..


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Sorry to hear about this Lawrence..
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are for there familys loss..



*Thank you *


----------



## bubba's mom

HOLY CRAP Lawrence!    That IS sad!!  Please extend my condolences....

Was she and your son _still _dating....or was he making purchases for a _different _girlfriend? 

Either way...very sad....and only 18    LET THIS BE A LESSON TO ALWAYS WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS!!!


----------



## macraven

Lawrence and the family.........


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> HOLY CRAP Lawrence!    That IS sad!!  Please extend my condolences....
> 
> Was she and your son _still _dating....or was he making purchases for a _different _girlfriend?
> 
> Either way...very sad....and only 18    LET THIS BE A LESSON TO ALWAYS WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS!!!



*No they stopped dating last year but remained good friends and now he feels bad cause she called and wanted to talk to him friday and he wouldn't and she died saturday and he told DW now he wishes he had talked to her *


----------



## roseprincess

Good afternoon homies   

Woke up with a splitting migraine this morning  
Still have somewhat of a headache.
That time of the month for me, enough said.

So where are those migraine advertisements that should be on the bottom of the DIS page? I'm sure they will pop up shortly  

DH took the kids to the library earlier today to take out DVDs.
DH and Matthew went to our pool at our subdivision earlier. Chrissy had no interest in going to the pool  Last yr she couldn't get enough of the pool. 

My mom just came by to drop of matching ties for the impending funeral.
She wants all the men in the immediate family(including Matthew) to match ties at grandma's funeral    
Grandma is still alive, just my mom overplanning stuff I suppose. 
DH and I are just like this   about the tie-matching. The ties are nice, but I think my mom is overdoing it a little. Whatever my mom wants I suppose   
I can't even go into the first dress my mom originally picked out for grandma for the casket. The color of the original dress was going to interfere with something(according to my mom). Very long story   So my mom picked another dress for grandma. 
This is all too much for me  

I remember a wedding last September DH and I went to, that was 3 hours away, in Galena, IL. DH forgot to pack his tie, so we ended up going to a Walmart in Galena the morning of the wedding and he bought a Cubs tie to wear for the wedding  No one really noticed the tie except for us.
Good ole Walmart!  



Hey, does anyone know how to do the highlighting thing? I know how to highlight, just need to know how to type invisibally(sp).Thanks!


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> I have been consoling DW cause her boss at work introduced her to her niece and even though the girl was 2 years older we let our oldest DS date her for awhile and we got the news last night that she wrecked her car and wasn't wearing a seatbelt and she and her grandmother that was in the car with her was both killed in the accident.
> Pretty sad since she was only 18 and if not mistaken only had her drivers lic for 2 weeks  *


I'm so sorry to hear the news, St. L   
Prayers for the family. That is sad.


----------



## roseprincess

tlinus said:


> MIDWAY DONE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet to come - the finished project - will Tracie have the deck finished in time for the Fantasy Football Draft August 30th? We will have to stay tuned and find out.*
> 
> Your deck looks great, Tracie


----------



## roseprincess

Question for anyone that has girls(K- elementary age).
Do any other girls do this, take off Barbie clothes and have the Barbies naked? Chrissy does this with one of her Barbie dolls. We keep putting the clothes back on the doll, but she still takes it off. Drives us crazy  
We teach Chrissy about being modest, but she isn't modest about Barbie  Do any other girls do this or do I have a strange DD??


Edited to add: I have 2,600 posts!   

Gotta run now.


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, your first movie is Hellboy 2, correct?  We saw it last week and liked it too.  This has been a busy summer for movies!





macraven said:


> hellboy was good.
> 
> glad to see another homie not sleeping yet.



Well, I'm sure Helloby 2 would have been great, but the inner flaming queen I usually keep locked up in a cage got out and I went to see Mamma Mia! It was wonderful. I loved how they had a "Greek chorus" and Meryl Streep is just faboo!! Plus it put me in a good mood!! The Dark Knight was awesomeness. Hope they make a third one!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Well...if Rose hadn't quoted it, I woulda missed it  

Trace...the deck looks FAB!!!  Doin' a heckuva job there girl!    Soooo....ya gonna stain it too?  

Lawrence....sorry son feels guilty for not returning her call....next time he won't blow them off.... Similiar thing happened to DH.... He was in the mall and was going to stop and see a friend.  He was 'sorta' in a hurry and decided not to because he knew he'd see her Saturday night.... She died suddenly Saturday afternoon.... He always regrets not stopping by to see her....he had a question for her and will never know the answer


----------



## coastermom

roseprincess said:


> Question for anyone that has girls(K- elementary age).
> Do any other girls do this, take off Barbie clothes and have the Barbies naked? Chrissy does this with one of her Barbie dolls. We keep putting the clothes back on the doll, but she still takes it off. Drives us crazy
> We teach Chrissy about being modest, but she isn't modest about Barbie  Do any other girls do this or do I have a strange DD??
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I have 2,600 posts!
> 
> Gotta run now.




Yes my girls when they were younger would do this all the time . I at first thought they couldn't get her clothes back on but soon learned that it was just that they liked Barbie with nothing on ?? Go figure  , A lot of little girls do this don't be nervous I think it is normal ??


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> Well, I'm sure Helloby 2 would have been great, but the inner flaming queen I usually keep locked up in a cage got out and I went to see Mamma Mia! It was wonderful. I loved how they had a "Greek chorus" and *Meryl Streep *is just faboo!! Plus it put me in a good mood!! The Dark Knight was awesomeness. Hope they make a third one!!


Hey youse...

 Andy =. I totally agree,very funny and the emotion she got into The winner takes it all sent goose bumps down my back.

But how funny was Julie Walters ??   

Best british actress EVER !!!


Lawrence = Thoughts and prayers for the poor girls family and youse too  x


----------



## coastermom

OK now on to our crazy weekend . Saturday our Pool club had it's members only day . We were there all day from 12 noon  - 10 at night  I am exhausted .

Today we got up late and took my DS to see TDK ( The Dark Knight)  well I was mixed on this movie . I loved it and thought it was amazing . My son loves batman but was confused by the story I had to explain it to him. Also it was a little intense for him. I know it was PG13 but there were many ,many kids in the theater and some were younger then 5 . 

This up coming week is going to be very busy for us . We leave Thursday and will not be back for almost TWO WEEKS  . 

St.L Please give a HUGE  to your son. He will need everyones support during this time.

Rose ... D GRm . is in our thoughts big hug to your family too  . I think your mom is a little crazy with the matching tie thing though .  She should be thinking more of gradma then matching ties... 

Sharon .. Good thing those trees fell far away from your house . 

We need some rain here and we need to break this heat wave we have had here . It has been over 90 for three days now and we haven't had rain in over a week. My grass is BROWN and needs the water . 

Gotta go BBL


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> well, i thought a lot about it while i was doing crossword puzzles sitting on the couch. ( ok, lying down on the couch )
> then it got to the point the sons wanted food.




You should get the younger one 7 t-shirts that all say WILL WORK 4 FOOD. Throw away the rest of his shirts.  That way you can relax, he can clean and do laundry (you won't have as much if he only has 7 t-shirts), and you can all smile.




patster734 said:


> We went and saw it today with another couple.  Good movie.  A little long but still managed a good pacing.  Movie theater was packed!  We showed up 15 minutes before the show began and the only seats available were the 4 front  rows on the floor that cause sore necks from having to look straight up instead of forward to see the screen.  Instead of enduring that for 2 1/2 hours, *we exchanged our tickets for the next showing and managed to get better seats for that one.*




Our theater won't let you exchange tickets.  Even if the movie hasn't started.  You guys are SOOOOOOOO spoiled!  And I bet you didn't walk 10 miles to school, uphill both ways barefoot in a blizzard, either.  




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouche, scaramouche, will you do the fandango?
> Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening me
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo, Galileo,
> Galileo Figaro - magnifico
> *




I was going to get my Queen CD and write the lyrics, but you beat me to it.  And now I can't find my Queen CD!  

I hope they have it on Amazon....




ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> I have been consoling DW cause her boss at work introduced her to her niece and even though the girl was 2 years older we let our oldest DS date her for awhile and we got the news last night that she wrecked her car and wasn't wearing a seatbelt and she and her grandmother that was in the car with her was both killed in the accident.
> Pretty sad since she was only 18 and if not mistaken only had her drivers lic for 2 weeks  *




Wow, so sorry to hear that, Lawrence.  I hope her family and your family can find comfort.  You'll all be in my prayers, thoughts, and heart.   


We've had a crazy busy weekend.  We went on a church trip that was supposed to be about six hours total, including travel time.  It was a twelve hour day!  Very wonderful and worth it, but I had only gotten about 3 hours of sleep the night before.  So I went to bed early last night and got up REALLY early this morning to finish the stuff I should have gotten done (but didn't) after the kids went to bed last night.  Nap right after church, and now I'll probably be all hyper and energetic until 3 a.m.  I should probably use all that energy to fold laundry.  I only have seven loads of clean stuff to fold, hang, and put away.   Laundry is my nemesis, and nudity is looking better all the time.  Right after that diet and excercise program I keep procrastinating.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Well, I'm sure Helloby 2 would have been great, but the inner flaming queen I usually keep locked up in a cage got out and I went to see Mamma Mia! It was wonderful. I loved how they had a "Greek chorus" and Meryl Streep is just faboo!! Plus it put me in a good mood!! The Dark Knight was awesomeness. Hope they make a third one!!




Okay, now I HAVE to see both of them.  DH and I were already planning to Dark Knight, but I think I need a girls night out to see Mama Mia with a few friends.




coastermom said:


> Today we got up late and took my DS to see TDK ( The Dark Knight)  well I was mixed on this movie . I loved it and thought it was amazing . My son loves batman but was confused by the story I had to explain it to him. Also it was a little intense for him. I know it was PG13 but there were many ,many kids in the theater and some were younger then 5 .




My husband took Jared (7) to se Wall-E on Friday.  He jokingly asked him if he'd rather see DK.  Jared very wisely said, "I think it would be too scary for me.  I'll watch the DVD when I'm older."  I can't imagine what the parents of the 5 y/o kids were thinking the movie would be like....

Rose, thanks for sharing about your mom and the funeral clothes/ties.  
I hope things work out peacefully for your Grandma.

And yes, naked Barbies are normal.  Just curiosity about curves, and why Barbie is the way she is.  How many humans look like THAT?  I never had Barbies, but my youngest sis, our cousins, and all the girls I used to babysit when I was a teenager had naked Barbies at some point of their childhood.

Later, Gators.


----------



## keishashadow

st L, sorry to hear, very sad news, tuff for kids to handle

tracie - u go girl!  we've had bad luck w/2 different power washers over the years...1st one died mid-way thru job & 2nd leaks all over the place ...need another one, as our deck is overdue to be washed, then re-stained..._what brand did u use?_

kFed - u tubed w/jellies...in the ocean?  didn't know u lived that close 

david - u sound like quite the athlete, would luv to see the pros play.  i play tennis, very badly lol; will say i taught basics to each of my DSs, youngest is on HS team.  Wanted to send him to tennis camp, he wasn't having it since it was a week away from home (and his PS3 i think)...maybe next year 

i watched wayne's world on the tube @ some point this weekend lol, party on!


----------



## donaldduck352

Well my fellow homies and sneetches,another weekend gone-by..

I'm out,greenlight off.(donn't ask me to hide the keys.Y'all are a bunch of night owls,Y'all never get back in )It's the hillbilly side of me.Up @ the crack of dawn,in bed before the sunsets.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



And NO Broke Back Mountain jokes please on this one 

Goodnight all wake Y'all in the morning


----------



## donaldduck352

Forgot to say something about what happend to Lawrence friend.

This is very scary cause my DD17 is about to get her driving permit,and hearing this scares the h*** out of me.

I cann't keep her from growing up,I know.I just pray she takes the wright coarse,and use common sense.Driving is a huge privilage with alot of responsibilaty that come with it.

So all teenagers outthere take note please!!WEAR YOUR SEATBELTS...


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Well my fellow homies and sneetches,another weekend gone-by..
> 
> I'm out,greenlight off.(donn't ask me to hide the keys.Y'all are a bunch of night owls,Y'all never get back in )It's the hillbilly side of me.Up @ the crack of dawn,in bed before the sunsets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NO Broke Back Mountain jokes please on this one
> 
> Goodnight all wake Y'all in the morning



excuse me............come october 1st, you need to start extending your bedtime hour so you can make it to 2 in the morning for HHN.......

start the training then.
don't want to find out you went to hhn and slept on a park bench at 8 in the evening......


----------



## RAPstar

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Andy =. I totally agree,very funny and the emotion she got into The winner takes it all sent goose bumps down my back.
> 
> But how funny was Julie Walters ??
> 
> Best british actress EVER !!!



I totally agree, lass! I started to tear up during Meryl's song to her daughter, then The Winner Takes it All did me in. Luckily there was Julie not long after to make me laugh. The part where she's crawling after the guy on the roof did me in with laughter!



Tinker-tude said:


> Okay, now I HAVE to see both of them.  DH and I were already planning to Dark Knight, but I think I need a girls night out to see Mama Mia with a few friends.



It's totally worth it. It's wonderful all around. The acting, the singing (well except maybe Pierce Brosnan ), the film making. Plus some eye candy (the groom of the wedding is hot with a capital H).


----------



## patster734

Tinker-tude said:


> Our theater won't let you exchange tickets.  Even if the movie hasn't started.  You guys are SOOOOOOOO spoiled!  And I bet you didn't walk 10 miles to school, uphill both ways barefoot in a blizzard, either.



Hey, I just turned 40 last weekend, so I remember those 10 mile uphill (both ways) winter treks to school!


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> It's totally worth it. It's wonderful all around. The acting, the singing (well except maybe Pierce Brosnan ), the film making. Plus some eye candy (the groom of the wedding is hot with a capital H).



Are there aliens in it?  World-threatening robots?  explosions?  gun fights or sword fights?  walking undead?  Its gotta have something like that for me to consider seeing it! 

My wife, on the other hand, will be seeing it with some of my sisters and my mom, a week from Wednesday.


----------



## macraven

happy belated birthday homie patster.......



40 is the new 30 i am told.       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





was the big day on the 12th or 13th?


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> happy belated birthday homie patster.......
> 
> 
> 
> 40 is the new 30 i am told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was the big day on the 12th or 13th?



Thanks!  It was on the 12th.  The missus took me out for dinner and a movie(Hellboy 2), and then gave me a blue-ray disk player.


----------



## dlbbwu

Keishashadow:

  My two kids Ds (9) and Dd (13) just finished a Nike tennis camp in South Carolina (Fuhrman College) and both loved it.  Now, I won't lie, it is rather expensive, but for them well worth it.  Both are ranked in Indiana and the midwest.  They have both been playing many tournaments during the summer.  When most kids are growing up and enjoying summers off, mine have been working towards their college.  For if their grades won't get them a scholarship, hopefully their tennis will.  it better have with all the money invest  .

It still hot an muggy here in Indiana.  Currently the time is 10:50 pm on a Sunday night and the temp. is 89 degrees.  Not quite hot enough to cook that egg, Mac, but very humid enough  

I am at work and will be until the morning, so either good night or welcome all the night shifters!


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> Are there aliens in it?  World-threatening robots?  explosions?  gun fights or sword fights?  walking undead?  Its gotta have something like that for me to consider seeing it!
> 
> My wife, on the other hand, will be seeing it with some of my sisters and my mom, a week from Wednesday.



Um.......there's some flames and pyrotechnics during the final performance over the credits.


----------



## patster734

dlbbwu said:


> It still hot an muggy here in Indiana.  Currently the time is 10:50 pm on a Sunday night and the temp. is 89 degrees.  Not quite hot enough to cook that egg, Mac, but very humid enough



That's similar to what we're experiencing here in Missouri.  Current conditions are showing 86.  Highs were in the mid to upper 90's throught the local area.

Over spring, we had a lot of rain.  However, over the past couple weeks, we've been drying out and heating up!  We do have a 50% chance of rain on Tuesday, but then those chances drop each day after that.


----------



## macraven

dave, you were the only one on the thread that caught my egg joke.....


and still remembering it...


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> Um.......there's some flames and pyrotechnics during the final performance over the credits.


----------



## dlbbwu

Mac:

  Is that a good thing or a bad thing?   

If I offended you, I apologize....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

Just popped in to say "Hi" and "g'night" ... but before I leave, I will leave you with this video ... Enjoy!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

patster734 said:


> Hey, I just turned 40 last weekend, so I remember those 10 mile uphill (both ways) winter treks to school!



Yes, but was your school in the mountains of Utah?  Hmmmm?  I don't think so.  I've had it so much harder in my 39 years of life.  Everyone but me is a huge, ungrateful wimp.


----------



## patster734

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Just popped in to say "Hi" and "g'night" ... but before I leave, I will leave you with this video ... Enjoy!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> happy belated birthday homie patster.......
> 
> 40 is the new 30 i am told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was the big day on the 12th or 13th?



Oh, yeah!  Happy belated B-Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you love your bluray.  

Tamie


----------



## patster734

Tinker-tude said:


> Yes, but was your school in the mountains of Utah?  Hmmmm?  I don't think so.  I've had it so much harder in my 39 years of life.  Everyone but me is a huge, ungrateful wimp.



Ah, but we've had the Missouri River flood so bad, that we had to *swim* 10 miles upstream (both ways) to get to school.  Did I mention that the school was underwater so we had to hold our breath the entire school day.  And don't get me started on tornadoes!


----------



## patster734

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, yeah!  Happy belated B-Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you love your bluray.
> 
> Tamie



Thanks.  We picked up the last Pirates of the Carribean movie and National Treasure 2.  While watching Pirates late the other night, we fell asleep.  

The quality isn't as good as I heard, but then we have a 5 year old tv that has max 1080i and no HDMI connection, just the 3 plug composite video.  I guess its time for a new tv.


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Mac:
> 
> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> If I offended you, I apologize....



good thing.
it means someone really reads my crap.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Just popped in to say "Hi" and "g'night" ... but before I leave, I will leave you with this video ... Enjoy!!!*



i'm still awake and i blame bonny.........
the good night lullaby pepped me up.

i do  queen..


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse......

The sun is up !!!


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all. Have a great day..


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!


----------



## bubba's mom

Patster...did I miss your birthday?    If I did, I am very sorry...

Happy Belated!!  




(late cake is better than no/not enuf cake! )


Morning to everyone....off to drop the boys off and get DH's car inspected....

Have a good HOT day!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-

Looks like it's supposed to rain by me and mac today. I hope it does rain in a way b/c my complex is supposed tar and blacktop our driveway tomorrow
and I hate that  , then I have to park my van 2 blocks away  . So if it's wet enough, they will postpone it til next week, which is fine by me, as I have nothing planned next week so far.
Need to take Matthew and DD comes along for the ride to Matthew's band class this morning, all the way til Thurs morning. Thurs morning is the last day of summer band.



Happy belated b-day, Patster! Enjoy the Sponge Bob cake.






Hope to bbl later today
Gotta run.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> good thing.
> it means someone really reads my crap.


We read your crap, mac


----------



## macraven

morning homies and sneetches, the star and unstar ones, along with                                           the redheads.                           

construction on my street still.  they started at 7:20, this i know as it woke me up.


blah.......


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!   

Hope everyone had a nice relaxing weekend.  Pretty uneventful here, did manage to get _my_ cleaning done. Ahem, Mac how bout you?

Happy belated birthday Patster!


----------



## tlinus

Tinker-tude said:


> You should get the younger one 7 t-shirts that all say WILL WORK 4 FOOD. Throw away the rest of his shirts.  That way you can relax, he can clean and do laundry (you won't have as much if he only has 7 t-shirts), and you can all smile.



I like the way you think   



Tinker-tude said:


> We've had a crazy busy weekend.  *We went on a church trip that was supposed to be about six hours total, including travel time.  It was a twelve hour day!  Very wonderful and worth it, but I had only gotten about 3 hours of sleep the night before.*  So I went to bed early last night and got up REALLY early this morning to finish the stuff I should have gotten done (but didn't) after the kids went to bed last night.  Nap right after church, and now I'll probably be all hyper and energetic until 3 a.m.  *I should probably use all that energy to fold laundry.  I only have seven loads of clean stuff to fold, hang, and put away.   Laundry is my nemesis, and nudity is looking better all the time.  Right after that diet and excercise program I keep procrastinating*.



Not exactly the three hour tour - but at least you made it home and are not stranded on a desert island with a couple of rich people, a professor, two chicks and the skipper and Gilligan.   

Laundry is not my friend either - I LMAO with the nudity comment - awesome laughs this morning for me    



keishashadow said:


> tracie - u go girl!  we've had bad luck w/2 different power washers over the years...1st one died mid-way thru job & 2nd leaks all over the place ...need another one, as our deck is overdue to be washed, then re-stained..._what brand did u use?_



It is a Husky - 1500PSI? I think? It belongs to our friends who live across the street.......he borrows our pancake syrup, we borrow power tools    



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Just popped in to say "Hi" and "g'night" ... but before I leave, I will leave you with this video ... Enjoy!!!*



    WE'RE NOT WORTHY, WE'RE NOT WORTHY   

     - Thanks!!!



macraven said:


> morning homies and sneetches, the star and unstar ones, along with                                           the redheads.
> 
> construction on my street still.  they started at 7:20, this i know as it woke me up.
> 
> blah.......



Go tell them where they can shove those jackhammers and whatnot at 7 in the morning   

Hope you day gets better!


----------



## tlinus

Lawrence-I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers for the family and yours too  

patster - Happy Belated Birthday!!! 

Like Brab says, late cake is better than not enough cake  







Morning Homies!!!

Going to be another nasty day here - had a spattering of rain last night, but not enough to water the garden for today - gots to go do that or we won't get our veggies


----------



## marciemi

dlbbwu said:


> Keishashadow:
> 
> My two kids Ds (9) and Dd (13) just finished a Nike tennis camp in South Carolina (Fuhrman College) and both loved it.  Now, I won't lie, it is rather expensive, but for them well worth it.  Both are ranked in Indiana and the midwest.  They have both been playing many tournaments during the summer.  When most kids are growing up and enjoying summers off, mine have been working towards their college.  For if their grades won't get them a scholarship, hopefully their tennis will.  it better have with all the money invest  .
> 
> It still hot an muggy here in Indiana.  Currently the time is 10:50 pm on a Sunday night and the temp. is 89 degrees.  Not quite hot enough to cook that egg, Mac, but very humid enough
> 
> I am at work and will be until the morning, so either good night or welcome all the night shifters!




Your tournament comments remind me of a story - when Eric went to the first tryouts this year for middle school tennis, they asked the kids to put themselves into one of 3 groups for starters.  

Group 1 was "if you've played tennis since you were little.  You've played in tournaments before, and maybe even won some of them."

Group 2 was "if you have played tennis before, understand the scoring, and think you can serve and get it on the court".

Group 3 was "for those of you holding the racket in your hand and thinking 'I wonder what THIS is for'!  "

DS is playing in his first "real" tournament next week. Well, not "real".  More like pretend real since it's just a county thing.  But at least it's supposed to be run like a tournament.  We'll see how it goes!

Hi everyone else!  I'll try to catch up later!


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice relaxing weekend.  Pretty uneventful here, did manage to get _my_ cleaning done. *Ahem, Mac how bout you?*
> 
> Happy belated birthday Patster!





i have given great thought to cleaning the dump since the last four days.

today i have to do more than think about it but do it.


that is my motto of the day...Just Do It.

now, where did i hear that before....... 


i'm still good, i have about 9 hours before mr mac comes home.


----------



## coastermom

Happy Birthday Patster ... Sorry I missed it  


Well busy day here 

Car is in for a quick check up before the long drive 

DD is not feeling well  ... A visit to the Doctor before Vacation is always important ...

We have tickets to the Staten Island Yankees and the Brooklyn Cyclones tonight . BIG game it is the NYY 's arm team against the NYM 's farm team. Goo game BUT IT IS SOOO HOT OUT ...

I also need to get the  done to start packing for our departure on Thursday    ...

Gotta run the Doctor is just opening and I want to get that call in . 
BBL


----------



## marciemi

Today is the exactly half way through summer vacation for my kids!   

Coincidentally enough, it's also exactly half way through Matt's "restricted" driving license (only one non-family member in the car).  4 1/2 months in, 4 1/2 months to go.  Not that I'm in any hurry for him to be able to bring anyone else in the car, but he's looking forward to having a "real" license!

And yes, I spend entirely too much time calculating things like this!


----------



## patster734

Good morning, everyone!

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  The cakes were delicious, but there's plenty left, so please feel free to grab a piece!  They're out in the kitchen.


----------



## keishashadow

It's monday....all day,   


patster734 said:


> Hey, I just turned 40 last weekend, so I remember those 10 mile uphill (both ways) winter treks to school!


 


dlbbwu said:


> many happy returns , you're a big boy now
> 
> Keishashadow:
> 
> My two kids Ds (9) and Dd (13) just finished a Nike tennis camp in South Carolina (Fuhrman College) and both loved it. Now, I won't lie, it is rather expensive, but for them well worth it. Both are ranked in Indiana and the midwest. They have both been playing many tournaments during the summer. When most kids are growing up and enjoying summers off, mine have been working towards their college. For if their grades won't get them a scholarship, hopefully their tennis will. it better have with all the money invest .
> 
> !


here's to a BIG return on your investment sure u gave them sound fundamentals...not like me where the instructors quieried my kids "...where'd u learn how to do that..." not in a good sense

youngest has been taking lessons @ Y for years, just not sure of the "quality" kwim?  was thinking of joining local co club just for tennis membership (where the area school tennis coaches all moonlight & give lessons)...about the same price as the tennis camp . 


scotlass said:


> Mornin youse......
> 
> The sun is up !!!


 
wawwww...the java's looking @ me again....least it's full of sunshine this am


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## jillybeene71

Good Afternoon, peeps...off to a doctors appt. ugh, wish me luck!


----------



## patster734

jillybeene71 said:


> Good Afternoon, peeps...off to a doctors appt. ugh, wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## donaldduck352

good eve all.Hope your Monday was good

Hey patster happy belated B-Day


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> good eve all.Hope your Monday was good
> 
> Hey patster happy belated B-Day



Thank you!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

Do youse remember The Boy had a Street dance show...do you remember I promised pics ?

Well I _forgot_ to explain the situation !!

Because of a children's protection Law here in Scotland there is a strict no photograph policy in all public or local council owned buildings unless written consent has been given by the parents of *all* children.So no pics..... 

There was a  photographer taking pics at rehearsals for the class website (which is under reconstruction) so im hopeful The boy is in some of them.
If he is I will post.

Sad world we live in eh...but gotta keep the bairns safe !!  



And on a lighter note Happy belated Birthday patster....


----------



## patster734

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Do youse remember The Boy had a Street dance show...do you remember I promised pics ?
> 
> Well I _forgot_ to explain the situation !!
> 
> Because of a children's protection Law here in Scotland there is a strict no photograph policy in all public or local council owned buildings unless written consent has been given by the parents of *all* children.So no pics.....
> 
> There was a  photographer taking pics at rehearsals for the class website (which is under reconstruction) so im hopeful The boy is in some of them.
> If he is I will post.
> 
> Sad world we live in eh...but gotta keep the bairns safe !!
> 
> 
> 
> And on a lighter note Happy belated Birthday patster....



Thanks for the birthday wish!  

That's a bummer about the pics but understandable.


----------



## roseprincess

Tinker-tude said:


> Rose, thanks for sharing about your mom and the funeral clothes/ties.
> I hope things work out peacefully for your Grandma.
> 
> And yes, naked Barbies are normal.  Just curiosity about curves, and why Barbie is the way she is.  How many humans look like THAT?  I never had Barbies, but my youngest sis, our cousins, and all the girls I used to babysit when I was a teenager had naked Barbies at some point of their childhood.


Thanks coastermom and Tinker-tude,about the naked Barbie situation   My DD does this with other dolls as well, has them topless  
Must be curiosity I suppose. Well, we have this one Princess Barbie that sings, that we got from an anonymous person at Christmas. DD has not done anything with that one, thank goodness  I do press the necklace to make the Barbie sing and DD gets upset I play with that Barbie. Oh well.
Thanks for the responses, homies


----------



## roseprincess

roseprincess said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Hey, does anyone know how to do the highlighting thing? I know how to highlight, just need to know how to type invisibally(sp).Thanks!


Anyone know how to do the typing invisably? I just need step- by- step instructions on how to do that. Any help appreciated on that. Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

What if I just do this?

I don't know Rose.  I know Mac does.  I tried above just typing in white, and if you highlight above this paragraph, you should see my secret message.  But I don't know how to make it a different background like other people do!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all!!  


Glad you liked my lullaby last evening Mac  *


----------



## RAPstar

Hi!


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> Hi!



Sup.....


----------



## patster734

marciemi said:


> What if I just do this?
> 
> I don't know Rose.  I know Mac does.  I tried above just typing in white, and if you highlight above this paragraph, you should see my secret message.  But I don't know how to make it a different background like other people do!



What about this:


> That's what I do to.  I also place it in quotes.


----------



## scotlass

patster734 said:


> What about this:



Okay this is confusing me...but to be fair it doesnt take much.

Why would youse use this ?


----------



## patster734

scotlass said:


> Okay this is confusing me...but to be fair it doesnt take much.
> 
> *Why would youse use this* ?



Did you highlight what was in the quote?  I only put in quotes to make it stand out.  I could also put a label to it:



			
				spoiler said:
			
		

> Made you look!  By the way, I can be a very confusing individual.


----------



## KStarfish82

Thought some of you would be interested in this....

Click


----------



## keishashadow

i've been uploading pics all evening...look where i stayed on vacation 






had the room with a view on the top floor...had to share it with some psycho though 






will be throwing a trippie together somewhere, probably on DL boards, will be sure to post a link


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hi!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> i've been uploading pics all evening...look where i stayed on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had the room with a view on the top floor...had to share it with some psycho though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be throwing a trippie together somewhere, probably on DL boards, will be sure to post a link



*
OMG!!!  That is so kewl!!!!*


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks Marcie and Patster, about how to highlight and typing in white   I'll have to try that and see if it works for me.



Did anyone watch the High School Musical 3:Get in the Picture show tonight? It was on last night as well. The last 5 min of tonight's show, they showed Nick Lachey knocking on doors of peeps that were going into the next round of competition. Well, Matthew and I noticed some of the contestants were
staying at AS Sports! We recognized the doors to the rooms right away and inside the rooms. I would think the contestants would stay at AS Music?
Anywho, it was kewl to see the rooms and us saying, "we stayed there!!"  


Also anyone watch the show "Wanna Bet"?  The guy that was licking the CDs to tell what group or artist was on the CD. He had to guess what artist by licking the CDs with blindfolding glasses on. I'm guessing there must have been some kind of etching in the CD grooves itself, so he may have known what they were, just my opinion.
I cracked a joke that if he licked the CD backwards of say, the White Album, did he find that Paul is Dead???     
My DH got a kick out of that joke


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *OMG!!! That is so kewl!!!!*


 
i thought so , original flick one of my favs 

if i were smart i'd know how to resize it for an avatar lol


----------



## KStarfish82

Nice pics Janet!


----------



## roseprincess

KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click


Looks like the confirmation letter for your wedding?! 
Hey, are we invited??  j/k
Congrats on the confirmation!


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks for sharing the pics, Janet


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Nice pics Janet!


 
thanks guys

i'm half blind squinting something fierce...

cannot tell if u picked BC/YC? 

so excited for you every girls dream wedding u will be such a beautiful bride!

ps checked my answering machine, finally i forgot i had to go & face the dermatologist tomorrow am (with a tan no less...my ears are burning just thinking about the lecture im gonna get, yet again )


----------



## Chipmunk89

Evening all!!  Everyone have a good day.  I was actually quite busy today, and DS8 started football camp today.  I had to get him there by 2:30, and it ends at 8:00.     It was soooooo hot.  Anyways....






Happy Belated Birthday Patster!!


 
Congrats to you KStarfish on your upcoming fairytale wedding!


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Looks like the confirmation letter for your wedding?!
> *Hey, are we invited??  j/k*Congrats on the confirmation!




back on SAN 2 or 3 we already decided that we are a crashing the wedding



seriously though - congrats Katie ( but don't be surprised if a homie or two or a thousand are peeking through the bushes )


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> Good Afternoon, peeps...off to a doctors appt. ugh, wish me luck!



is your doctor hot?
if he is, do you wanna trade docs?




roseprincess said:


> Thanks coastermom and Tinker-tude,about the naked Barbie situation   My DD does this with other dolls as well, has them topless
> Must be curiosity I suppose. Well, we have this one Princess Barbie that sings, that we got from an anonymous person at Christmas. DD has not done anything with that one, thank goodness  I do press the necklace to make the Barbie sing and DD gets upset I play with that Barbie. Oh well.
> Thanks for the responses, homies



my brothers would always play with my Barbies when they were naked.
they out grew that when they were about 15.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all!!
> 
> 
> Glad you liked my lullaby last evening Mac  *



will you have an encore tonight?
hurry up, it is now tuesday..



RAPstar said:


> Hi!



is that all you can say tonight andy, just a hi......?
do you have a temperature?
people that don't feel well use one word sentences..

hope you feel better... 




KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click



_july, you never said july.

july is brazilian month at the motherland.
don't you remember that?

yes homies, we are all invited and we are sitting on the groom's side since we did not receive "hold the date" cards... 


and a hi ya to scotlass, tracie, donald   and all the other homies.
i would have to go back to see who i missed._


----------



## dlbbwu

marciemi said:


> Your tournament comments remind me of a story - when Eric went to the first tryouts this year for middle school tennis, they asked the kids to put themselves into one of 3 groups for starters.
> 
> Group 1 was "if you've played tennis since you were little. You've played in tournaments before, and maybe even won some of them."
> 
> Group 2 was "if you have played tennis before, understand the scoring, and think you can serve and get it on the court".
> 
> Group 3 was "for those of you holding the racket in your hand and thinking 'I wonder what THIS is for'!  "
> 
> DS is playing in his first "real" tournament next week. Well, not "real". More like pretend real since it's just a county thing. But at least it's supposed to be run like a tournament. We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Hi everyone else! I'll try to catch up later!


 

My two kids started this way, also.  They were in group 3 for a while and moved to group 1 quickly.  Of course this has cost me a fortune for them to do that, but hopefully in the end it will pay for itself.  I want to retire and not worry about their college.
Let's discuss cost, for a minute, just this past week the two kids were at a Nike tennis camp (Furhman college, South Carolina) at $800 a piece for the whole week.  They came back on Saturday where the daughter was to play in the Midest Open in indianapolis.  They came home for an hour washed clothes and repacked and off to Indianapolis on Saturday and spent the night.  The daughter lost two matches in a row and back they came on Sunday afternoon.  Cost = $80.00 for tournament, $65.00 for hotel,  $60.00 for gas......tennis scholarship (maybe) PRICELESS.... 

 

p.s.  I am trying to put a picture of my family here....any help would be appreciated.  it is on computer here at work and I can't copy and paste it....


----------



## dlbbwu

BTW....there is a pic of my family in the photo section under dlbbwu, if anyone is interested.  I could not post it here.  I will try it again, later.


----------



## dlbbwu

Wow, I think I did it.  This is my family!  DS is 9 (just turned 10 yesterday) and the DD is 13 (will turn 14 in November).  So Alison...did you happen to see us when you were there?


----------



## donaldduck352

Dave do you ever sleep!!!

Good morning again all another day another dollar.Have a great 1 all BBL...


----------



## patster734

Good morning, Homies!  Another early morning for me.




dlbbwu said:


> Wow, I think I did it.  This is my family!  DS is 9 (just turned 10 yesterday) and the DD is 13 (will turn 14 in November).  So Alison...did you happen to see us when you were there?



Hi Dave,

Do you have an account set up in photobucket.com.  It's a free photo website for storing pictures you want to place on messageboards.  It's what many of us use.  Once you have an account, you'll have the option to upload pictures from your computer.  Once uploaded, you'll copy the IMG Code data for that picture and paste it into to message.


----------



## mslclark

KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click



How kewl!  I know you are excited!




keishashadow said:


> i've been uploading pics all evening...look where i stayed on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had the room with a view on the top floor...had to share it with some psycho though



 That cracked me up this morning!  Nice pics!




coastermom said:


> I also need to get the  done to start packing for our departure on Thursday    ...



Wow - almost here - have a great time!


Universal homies, I had a sad occurence here this morning.  I wrote on the last sheet of the Hard Rock Hotel notepad that I stole from the room our last stay there in 2006.   Goodbye cool Hard Rock note pad! 

I may not have time to stop by this week, so busy here.  So everyone behave!  Don't know what that smilie means, but I like it!


----------



## KStarfish82

keishashadow said:


> thanks guys
> 
> i'm half blind squinting something fierce...
> 
> cannot tell if u picked BC/YC?
> 
> so excited for you every girls dream wedding u will be such a beautiful bride!
> 
> ps checked my answering machine, finally i forgot i had to go & face the dermatologist tomorrow am (with a tan no less...my ears are burning just thinking about the lecture im gonna get, yet again )




Yacht Club Gazebo!   

Have fun at the dermatologist!


----------



## KStarfish82

roseprincess said:


> Looks like the confirmation letter for your wedding?!
> Hey, are we invited??  j/k
> Congrats on the confirmation!



Thank you!


----------



## KStarfish82

Chipmunk89 said:


> Congrats to you KStarfish on your upcoming fairytale wedding!



Thank you!


----------



## dlbbwu

Let me guess the picture didn't work.... 

I will try photo bucket, if our company allows it....

we have a big firewall and can't get to many websites.

Thanks, Patster!


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Dave do you ever sleep!!!
> 
> Good morning again all another day another dollar.Have a great 1 all BBL...


 
We firemen, never get much sleep, do we??? 

Actually I was at work and just waiting for the next call to go out.  So I had my laptop and was working away.


----------



## macraven

hey......you woke me up from my supernap.

where's the coffee, need some now....


----------



## patster734

KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click



Congratulations!



dlbbwu said:


> Let me guess the picture didn't work....
> 
> I will try photo bucket, if our company allows it....
> 
> we have a big firewall and can't get to many websites.
> 
> Thanks, Patster!



You're welcome.  I hope you can use it at work.



macraven said:


> hey......you woke me up from my supernap.
> 
> where's the coffee, need some now....



Sorry for waking you up.  Here, have some Starbucks coffee.


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> hey......you woke me up from my supernap.
> 
> where's the coffee, need some now....


----------



## macraven

tanks for the java joe.

starbucks is pulling some stores out of chicago and suburbs.


ok with me.
i don't do starbucks.

morning


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!  

Starbucks just bought out a local diner here in town, I hear they are backing out of the deal and not building it now.   Could be a rumor.  They also pulled out of our Acme store, now its Seattle somethin' or other.   

Any Homies here vacation in Ocean City MD?  Dh and I are planning a Labor Day weekend trip with the kids to say goodbye to summer.  We're thinking of Park Place, anyone here ever stay there?  I figured since we had alot of Homies from the PA area, maybe someone here would know.  Worth a shot right?  

Speaking of Ocean City MD, I brought some Fractured Prune doughnuts to go with the coffee this morning.







Mmmmmmmmmm doughnuts.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all 

Congrats Katie....guess this means you HAVETA go thru with it...huh?  

Dave...I didn't see the pic either.

Janet...way kewl pix...DH will help you resize them to adv size...which one ya want?  You tell your derm. lady how wrong she is re: tan  

scotlass...there was something I wanted to say to you ...but, can't remember!  

Tizzy....stayed in OC, MD many times....never heard of the place you are inquiring about.  Did you look it up on the internet? OC is a great place...my favorite northern east coast shore...w/ Wildwood (Crest) a close second.   No matter where you stay, you'll have a ball!

I can't remember what else I was gonna say, but haveta get ready for a slammin' day at work... *sigh* 

Have a good HOT day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies!
> 
> Starbucks just bought out a local diner here in town, I hear they are backing out of the deal and not building it now.   Could be a rumor.  They also pulled out of our Acme store, now its Seattle somethin' or other.




due to low sales, starbucks are closing down many of their places throughout the usa.
yup, even in the city of chgo........and many there love their cuppa joe


----------



## RVGal

Mac...

It's too hot to staple Daniel to the back deck.  If I promise to stay clear of the fans, is it okay if I duct tape him to the ceiling?


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Mac...
> 
> It's too hot to staple Daniel to the back deck.  If I promise to stay clear of the fans, is it okay if I duct tape him to the ceiling?



 ...but, stay away from the fans


----------



## coastermom

KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click



OOOOOO .... We will want to see lots of photos ... 
and I wanna come ...


----------



## coastermom

Afternoon already ....UGGG 


Getting stuff together , going to Target later and need to clean house. All this and the kiddies need to go to the pool because they are making me nuts . 

Can't stay long I will try to BBL but it is a busy time here and the trip is getting closer ....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse......

Well we had a great day today.

I weather was lovely so I took The boy,my nephew and wee niece to Rock Island.

Its a wee place on the east coast and its actually called Longniddrie but The boy has called it Rock Island since we was wee !!  I guess because its really rocky.

Anyway I took the camera because I remembered I said I would post pics of my home land......but....i got 4 (crappy )ones and my battery died. DOH !!  

The bairns had such a great time Im guessing we will be back soon so I'll charge up the camera and get more.

So here what I got.






The boy..............Rockin on a Rock  !!






The boy.......thinking about jumping !!






Nephew.....






The boy and Nephew just before a wave soaked their feet....


* mac,barb and whoever else did you see my post about The boys Street dance photos ?


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

bubba's mom said:


> Tizzy....stayed in OC, MD many times....never heard of the place you are inquiring about.  Did you look it up on the internet? OC is a great place...my favorite northern east coast shore...w/ Wildwood (Crest) a close second.   No matter where you stay, you'll have a ball!



I know, we love the shore, can't have a bad time there I guess.  Haven't been to Wildwood since I was 12. a very long time ago.....   We love OC MD beaches a little more than OC NJ's.  I did look it up, it is 2nd on TA list of hotels, next the $400 a night Hilton.  I was just hoping someone here had stayed and give me the 411.  I'm so lame.  

We usually stay at The Grand at the beginning of the boardwalk, but the only rooms left are "run of the house" and DH doesn't like not knowing what we are getting.  Plus the staff there is clueless and sometimes not very nice.  But the hotel rooms are great!   Guess we'll go with Park Place, and hope for the best.  


Scotlass, Rock Island looks like a beautiful place!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone*



KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click


*Congrats ... *



macraven said:


> will you have an encore tonight?
> hurry up, it is now tuesday..


*Sorry Mac - we had a thunderstorm here last night - lots of lightning - so wasn't on  *



macraven said:


> _july, you never said july.
> 
> july is brazilian month at the motherland.
> don't you remember that?_


*
So is late January!  That's when we ran into them *



macraven said:


> due to low sales, starbucks are closing down many of their places throughout the usa.
> yup, even in the city of chgo........and many there love their cuppa joe


*It's not surprising since there are just too many stores - almost one on every corner and the major airports have at least one or two - some more ... even grocery stores have them up here.
*


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Thought some of you would be interested in this....
> 
> Click




Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!  You must be so excited and happy.

If it weren't so hot in July, we'd have to crash your wedding.  But only in a nice way.




keishashadow said:


> i've been uploading pics all evening...look where i stayed on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had the room with a view on the top floor...had to share it with some psycho though
> 
> will be throwing a trippie together somewhere, probably on DL boards, will be sure to post a link




    TOO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The hotel looks awesome.  Where exactly is that?

Who was the psycho?  Did your DH play the part, or was ir one of the guys in your head?




mslclark said:


> Universal homies, I had a sad occurence here this morning.  I wrote on the last sheet of the Hard Rock Hotel notepad that I stole from the room our last stay there in 2006.   Goodbye cool Hard Rock note pad!
> 
> I may not have time to stop by this week, so busy here.  So everyone behave!  Don't know what that smilie means, but I like it!




Sad, sad, sad....  Would you like me to send some of their terrible shampoo?  I take it just so I can look at that lovely HRH emblem at home.  It makes me smile.  I can't find the notepad or the pen.  




macraven said:


> due to low sales, starbucks are closing down many of their places throughout the usa.
> yup, even in the city of chgo........and many there love their cuppa joe




You mean Starbucks fans may need to CROSS THE STREET in some places to get their coffee?     They must be suffering great angst.




RVGal said:


> Mac...
> 
> It's too hot to staple Daniel to the back deck.  If I promise to stay clear of the fans, is it okay if I duct tape him to the ceiling?




No, no!  Save the paint on the ceiling!  Just wrap him up mummy style and roll him under the couch.  My husband used to joke that if we started using duct tape early enough, we could convince the kids they were crippled and they wouldn't try climbing the walls.  I said that if we started early enough they WOULD be crippled.   





scotlass said:


> Hey youse......
> 
> Well we had a great day today.
> 
> I weather was lovely so I took The boy,my nephew and wee niece to Rock Island.
> 
> Its a wee place on the east coast and its actually called Longniddrie but The boy has called it Rock Island since we was wee !!  I guess because its really rocky.
> 
> Anyway I took the camera because I remembered I said I would post pics of my home land......but....i got 4 (crappy )ones and my battery died. DOH !!
> 
> The bairns had such a great time Im guessing we will be back soon so I'll charge up the camera and get more.
> 
> So here what I got.
> 
> * mac,barb and whoever else did you see my post about The boys Street dance photos ?



Great pics!  I hope they put lots of the rehearsal pics on the website, because I really want to see your kid doing his thing.  Or in his case, one of his things.  Talented little man you have there!

I need to get offline and get some work done now.  All play and no work makes brain and house a dull grey.  There are no "Jack"s here.  Or dull boys.

Taminator


----------



## roseprincess

scotlass said:


> Hey youse......
> 
> Well we had a great day today.
> 
> I weather was lovely so I took The boy,my nephew and wee niece to Rock Island.
> 
> 
> So here what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy..............Rockin on a Rock  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy.......thinking about jumping !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nephew.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy and Nephew just before a wave soaked their feet....


Beautiful scenery, Scotlass


----------



## jillybeene71

Good afternoon peeps...hope all are well
scotlass...im envious of those kids.  <------wishing it was me


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> No, no!  Save the paint on the ceiling!  Just wrap him up mummy style and roll him under the couch.



Hmmmm... there's an idea.  I'm off to see if we have enough saran wrap to contain him.  Don't worry.  I'll only wrap him from the shoulders down so he can breathe.


----------



## patster734

Hi Reds and non-Reds!

I'm flying up to Canada tomorrow with the missus to attend a wedding on Saturday.  The wedding is in Winnipeg, Manitoba.  We return on Sunday.  So when you don't hear from me, you'll know now why!


----------



## jillybeene71

no mac...my doc is not hot!! sucks tho...hes ob/gyn


----------



## marciemi

On topic pic of Eric (then 3) done up in Saran wrap:






Really, there was a reason for this!  He had some weird skin disease (Molluscum?!) and they had to freeze about a zillion wart-type things off his chest and arms.  They gave us a special cream to wrap on him before we went (to numb his skin so it didn't hurt as much) and we had to wrap him up with Saran wrap to hold the cream in.  Took several months of weekly treatments to get rid of all of them.  Can you say fun?


----------



## KStarfish82

Great pic Marcie!

Thanks everyone for the congrats.....it is exciting....I'll keep you posted on the plans....._and of course, there are talks of gifts_.....  


It's finally raining here!!!


----------



## keishashadow

that's one fresh kid , poor baby! it sounds horrid yet he's grinning....a real trooper!

tricia why r u wrapping ur son...new fad ala crocs i must've skipped a page catching up

tracie - luving the avatar...saw this on tshirt today whilst i did some skool shopping & thought of u...

*If You Choke a Smurf, What Color Does it Turn? *

scotlass - great pics, looks like they're having the best time

barb - ur man is the man! i need it itty bitty to pass muster re avatar here

the psycho set is @ USH, saw it on the tour tony perkins ma (or what's left of her) is sitting @ the window...i've got more interesting pics that i'll post somewhere...sooner or later lol...trying to figure out where i should do a mini trippie? probably DL thread since it's vegas, grand canyon, DL & USH 

mac said several funny things, all of which i've forgotten 

i look like the mummy, dermatologist had her way with me came @ me w/a cannister of freezy stuff, then decided to whip out her scapel for good measure . 

nothing too horrid to worry about, except for the same treatment in the future if i don't mend my evil ways. im covered in bandages & duly chastized, yet living better thru chemistry...hee-hee...ying & yang i suppose


----------



## KStarfish82

Tricia...You watching the season finale of Deadliest Catch???


----------



## coastermom

Evening all ...


So another day down and still doing   ... for my trip and I think I might have washed something twice now  I am so confused with these teenaged girls and what they are going to wear. I keep telling them it is a vacation NOT A FASHION SHOW !!!! They give me a  .


I will at last get to the nail place to get my mani and pedi in the morning . I was thinking of getting two designs one on each ring finger . I wanted to see if she can do Mickey on one and the cat in the hat on the other . If not I will just get a regular design . 

I need to go clean up a mess my DS just made so I am off to bed after that . See everyone in the morning .. BTW I will take a 

 GRANDE Iced Caramel Macchiato  from starbucks if anyone is going in the morning  








Night Night Everyone


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Mac...
> 
> It's too hot to staple Daniel to the back deck.  If I promise to stay clear of the fans, is it okay if I duct tape him to the ceiling?



as long as you don't feel the "rain" sprinkles, you're good to go in putting the boy up high.



coastermom said:


> Afternoon already ....UGGG
> 
> 
> Getting stuff together , going to Target later and need to clean house. All this and the kiddies need to go to the pool because they are making me nuts .
> 
> Can't stay long I will try to BBL but it is a busy time here and the trip is getting closer ....



come clean my house, it will make you feel better.



RVGal said:


> Hmmmm... there's an idea.  I'm off to see if we have enough saran wrap to contain him.  Don't worry.  I'll only wrap him from the shoulders down so he can breathe.



will he wet then? and then you'll have to rewrap him..

kind of like you bundle the boy up to go out side and play in the snow.
he lasts 1 minute as he has to come inside to go pee.
remember the Christmas Story?



patster734 said:


> Hi Reds and non-Reds!
> 
> I'm flying up to Canada tomorrow with the missus to attend a wedding on Saturday.  The wedding is in Winnipeg, Manitoba.  We return on Sunday.  So when you don't hear from me, you'll know now why!




you have fun.  jump in the ceremonies at the end and say i do also. your wife will think you are very romantic...just don't do it up at the altar in between the two.  you won't know which one you just were "i do-ed' to then

have fun and enjoy the weekend.
see you when we see you.



jillybeene71 said:


> no mac...my doc is not hot!! sucks tho...hes ob/gyn



i'll still trade.



marciemi said:


> On topic pic of Eric (then 3) done up in Saran wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, there was a reason for this!  He had some weird skin disease (Molluscum?!) and they had to freeze about a zillion wart-type things off his chest and arms.  They gave us a special cream to wrap on him before we went (to numb his skin so it didn't hurt as much) and we had to wrap him up with Saran wrap to hold the cream in.  Took several months of weekly treatments to get rid of all of them.  Can you say fun?



not sure if he is the oldest or youngest.  i get them all mixed up.
if he was not the elder of the group, did the other littles want to be saran wrapped also like brother?



keishashadow said:


> *If You Choke a Smurf, What Color Does it Turn? *
> 
> 
> 
> nothing too horrid to worry about, except for the same treatment in the future if i don't mend my evil ways. im covered in bandages & duly chastized, yet living better thru chemistry...hee-hee...ying & yang i suppose




blue smurf turns blue blue.........hahahahaha


wear sun screen girl.



KStarfish82 said:


> Tricia...You watching the season finale of Deadliest Catch???



you don't see her here do you......of course she is watching that show.
it is kewl




haven't seen some of the homies today.
St L.......are you sick or just resting?


----------



## KStarfish82

Did you hear that Estelle Getty died?  Most of you may know her as Sophia on the Golden Girls....how I love that show!


----------



## marciemi

Mac - Eric's the youngest.  Matt also caught the same disease at about the same time (obviously from Eric) so got his own turn at being wrapped in Saran wrap and tortured by the dermatologist.  Stephen (middle kid) for some reason wasn't particularly upset about being left out of all the fun!   

Katie - no, I hadn't heard that.  I also loved the Golden Girls.  I still watch the old reruns.  Sophia was the oldest, right?  Dorothy's mom?  I guess I'm kind of surprised that she is still alive, but she may actually have been younger than they portrayed her on the show.


----------



## KStarfish82

Yea, she played the oldest one on the show, but in actuality, she was the third oldest.

Betty White, Bea Arthur, Estelle Getty, and Rue McClanahan


----------



## RAPstar

Just checkin so you people don't think I'm dead (mac). Got a free trial to GameFly so I've going crazy on my DS playing Mario Party. Woot!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening gang ...

I came across the best recipe today ... haven't tried it but it sounds absolutely yummy so thought I'd share ...*

*Caramel Rum Fondue*
7 ounces caramels
1/4 cup mini marshmallows
1/3 cup whipping cream
2 teaspoons rum

Combine caramels and cream in crock pot.
Cover and heat until melted, 30 to 60 minutes. Stir in marshmallows and rum.
Cover and continue cooking 30 minutes. Serve with apple wedges or pound cake.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Andy ... where in Texas are you?  Heard there is a hurricane heading towards Texas.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Guess I'm talkin' to myself tonight  *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Andy ... where in Texas are you?  Heard there is a hurricane heading towards Texas.*



Dallas. Haven't heard anything from anyone. And the weather's been pretty dry recently.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Dallas. Haven't heard anything from anyone. And the weather's been pretty dry recently.



Here's the article I saw


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Here's the article I saw



Not to worry! I'm in north TX. Though my family's in Houston which is south. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Not to worry! I'm in north TX. Though my family's in Houston which is south. Thanks for the heads up!!



*Gotta look out for our homies!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Gotta look out for our homies!!*



 Ugh, look how much time I have left on my ticker!! I'm about to burst I swear!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, look how much time I have left on my ticker!! I'm about to burst I swear!!



*We're there a month after you .... I've been excited to go back since we left in May 
*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Just checkin so you people don't think I'm dead (mac). Got a free trial to GameFly so I've going crazy on my DS playing Mario Party. Woot!



need that note notarized....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening gang ...
> 
> I came across the best recipe today ... haven't tried it but it sounds absolutely yummy so thought I'd share ...*
> 
> *Caramel Rum Fondue*
> 27 ounces caramels
> 1/4 cup mini marshmallows
> 1/3 cup whipping cream
> 2 bottles rum
> 
> Combine caramels and cream in crock pot.
> Cover and heat until melted, 30 to 60 minutes. Stir in marshmallows and rum.
> Cover and continue cooking 30 minutes. Serve with apple wedges or pound cake.



with that much rum no matter you really like it.
can you walk a straight line after eating it?





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Guess I'm talkin' to myself tonight  *



it happens sooner or later to all of us here.



RAPstar said:


> Ugh, look how much time I have left on my ticker!! I'm about to burst I swear!!



like the puff marshmellow man in ghostbusters?  that type of burst?


----------



## macraven

look at the time.
party poopers...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> need that note notarized....
> 
> 
> 
> with that much rum no matter you really like it.
> can you walk a straight line after eating it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it happens sooner or later to all of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> like the puff marshmellow man in ghostbusters?  that type of burst?



Well, I guess. But he wasn't filled to the brim with excitement of finally going back to FL since early 2000's.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> with that much rum no matter you really like it.
> can you walk a straight line after eating it?



*   Good one Mac ... but the original recipe said "2 teaspoons rum"

... and on that note - g'night all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mslclark

scotlass said:


> Hey youse......
> 
> Well we had a great day today.
> 
> I weather was lovely so I took The boy,my nephew and wee niece to Rock Island.
> 
> Its a wee place on the east coast and its actually called Longniddrie but The boy has called it Rock Island since we was wee !!  I guess because its really rocky.
> 
> Anyway I took the camera because I remembered I said I would post pics of my home land......but....i got 4 (crappy )ones and my battery died. DOH !!



I thought your pictures were great - it is a beautiful place!




Tinker-tude said:


> Sad, sad, sad....  Would you like me to send some of their terrible shampoo?  I take it just so I can look at that lovely HRH emblem at home.  It makes me smile.  I can't find the notepad or the pen.



No thanks, got a basket full of hotel shampoo - why do I keep bringing it home?  I guess I'm thinking if we go broke and can't buy shampoo anymore we can use it!

But I'll take some of those cotton balls they have at HRH in the little zip bags (I take those too)




> No, no!  Save the paint on the ceiling!  Just wrap him up mummy style and roll him under the couch.  My husband used to joke that if we started using duct tape early enough, we could convince the kids they were crippled and they wouldn't try climbing the walls.  I said that if we started early enough they WOULD be crippled.



  




marciemi said:


> On topic pic of Eric (then 3) done up in Saran wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, there was a reason for this!  He had some weird skin disease (Molluscum?!) and they had to freeze about a zillion wart-type things off his chest and arms.  They gave us a special cream to wrap on him before we went (to numb his skin so it didn't hurt as much) and we had to wrap him up with Saran wrap to hold the cream in.  Took several months of weekly treatments to get rid of all of them.  Can you say fun?



Poor thing! I have to admit I laughed when I first saw the photo though.




coastermom said:


> So another day down and still doing   ... for my trip and I think I might have washed something twice now  I am so confused with these teenaged girls and what they are going to wear. I keep telling them it is a vacation NOT A FASHION SHOW !!!! They give me a  .



Oh no - don't wash the folded stuff - step away from the washer!

Yes, have 2 fashion divas here, well actually one is a fashion diva and the other scrambles to put on whatever's clean




> I will at last get to the nail place to get my mani and pedi in the morning . I was thinking of getting two designs one on each ring finger . I wanted to see if she can do Mickey on one and the cat in the hat on the other . If not I will just get a regular design .



I once got Mickey heads on my thumbs.  It took me a while to tell the girl what I wanted, but she did a good job.  I think I took pictures, but I can't find them right now.

Have a good one homies!  I've got to get things together for a meeting tomorrow with an attorney that I can't stand.  Tried my best to get out of this meeting but my boss said I had to go.     

I'm still exploring smilies - this one is cute!


----------



## donaldduck352

wake uphomies and sneetches the alarm clock has been going off for over a hour 

up all night sleep allday?

well I'm off to work have a great one all


----------



## LeslieR

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, look how much time I have left on my ticker!! I'm about to burst I swear!!



It will go by really fast!  so will the vacation....


----------



## RVGal

KStarfish82 said:


> Tricia...You watching the season finale of Deadliest Catch???



Yes, I watched.  I guess we get to wait until next season to see if Phil and the Cornelia Marie are still fishing.

I also watched the Making of the Deadliest Catch show after the season finale.  I never thought about the camera people being on the boats and putting themselves at nearly as much risk as the rest of the crew.  Some of the things they do to get a good camera angle!     I could have done without the vomit montage.     Okay, the one camera guy explaining how to avoid sea sickness, then barfing 30 minutes later was kinda funny... just because he was so sure he was completely edumacated about how it all worked.    

Always so sad when they close the show with the number of people that died during the fishing season.  The one fishing vessel that sank... the distress call to the Coast Guard was heartbreaking.


----------



## Sharon G

Have any of you been checking rental car prices lately? I reserved cars for my Florida trip next month, months ago, hoping the prices would come down as the date got closer. Nope, no luck. I'm paying $100 more for the same car than I did for last August. 

Just 24 days left until we take off for Florida to drop DS off at his first year of college. Staying there for 4 days to do the parent orientation thing and than flying over to Fort Lauderdale for the weekend to visit family and get some beach time.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> wake uphomies and sneetches the alarm clock has been going off for over a hour
> 
> *up all night sleep allday?*
> 
> mbsup2


i know what you're doing...........


will have that song in my mind all day.....


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Have any of you been checking rental car prices lately? I reserved cars for my Florida trip next month, months ago, hoping the prices would come down as the date got closer. Nope, no luck. I'm paying $100 more for the same car than I did for last August.
> 
> Just 24 days left until we take off for Florida to drop DS off at his first year of college. Staying there for 4 days to do the parent orientation thing and than flying over to Fort Lauderdale for the weekend to visit family and get some beach time.



yes, even with coupons and discount cards, they are expensive for the fall ..

you are lucky.
you will get to visit your son in florida a lot while he is at school.


is your son getting excited on starting the phase of his life?


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Afternoon Homies! 



Sharon G said:


> Have any of you been checking rental car prices lately? I reserved cars for my Florida trip next month, months ago, hoping the prices would come down as the date got closer. Nope, no luck. I'm paying $100 more for the same car than I did for last August.



Oh please don't say that, we're renting a mini-van for our November trip. Guess I need to go check it out and see how much we'll be paying this year.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning All!

1st off, big thanks to barb & randy (aka "the man" ) for resizing my pic for new avatar  managed to change chessie & didn't even lose my tags...i am smrt!



RAPstar said:


> Just checkin so you people don't think I'm dead (mac). Got a free trial to GameFly so I've going crazy on my DS playing Mario Party. Woot!


 
jr talked me into a BOGO month free couple weeks ago...problem is they don't have much in stock for PS3 lol. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Andy ... where in Texas are you? Heard there is a hurricane heading towards Texas.*


he's busy gaming...wouldn't notice it which i say because i was tapping on the laptop last night & 'listening to' the tube looked up & noticed it was nearly dark out (way too early?), then they broke in w/tornado coverage...one blowing thru just north of me ...just branches down here, minor injuries as it was farming area. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Guess I'm talkin' to myself tonight  *


don't get fresh w/your bad self i talk to myself all the time...not the best habit 



Sharon G said:


> Have any of you been checking rental car prices lately? I reserved cars for my Florida trip next month, months ago, hoping the prices would come down as the date got closer. Nope, no luck. I'm paying $100 more for the same car than I did for last August.
> 
> Just 24 days left until we take off for Florida to drop DS off at his first year of college. Staying there for 4 days to do the parent orientation thing and than flying over to Fort Lauderdale for the weekend to visit family and get some beach time.


 
every day im using the rouge national code (hopefully) that has been shut down as to future bookings...had no issue w/it end of June. although it no longer is "bookable" my ressie is still intact

my rental car booking hints: 

*book something, anything ASAP...just to have a car; then work @ it & modify after u find a better rate

*never book a prepaid rental, prevents u from getting best rate

*for some strange reason, rentals starting on the 1/2 hour (ex 12:30 pm can cost more than one beginning @ either noon or 1 pm )

*go to mousesavers 1st, then flyertalk, followed by this board for codes...plug all the codes in & mix & match coupons u can also find. 

*don't forget affilations (AAA, Sams, Costco, AARP, even alumi assocs...although u may be asked for proof of membership)

*Alamo & National have QS & EA, also give some percs as to free upgrades, etc.

*don't rule out the last minute savers...need to sign up for the emails or check site beginning a couple of weeks ahead of time

not sure what rental car co u prefer...if u want pm me & i can give u a cliff notes as to good codes to try based on ur co preferance


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Keishashadow, how do you feel about Dollar, ever hear anything bad about them? Have any tips on Enterprise? If so do you mind if I pm?    I just plugged in my dates for my trip, Enterprise (our closest) wants $610.63 for a minivan, and Dollar (45 minutes away) wants $397.91, both Dodge Caravans. Hertz is about 15 dollars cheaper than Enterprise with my AAA discount.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hey homies!!!!!

Just got home today, visiting for 9 days and just had to jump on the laptop and contact u guys!!! Im suffering from lack of florida now. this time last year I was there!! First year in a long time that we haven't gone and I miss it so much!! Going next July though and going to either Cuba or Thailand with my friends in june as a graduation celebration thingy. So....whos been? I was wondering...how's potter-land or whatever its called shaping up?? Any pictures? Actually there it probably a thread with them lol. Im just looking forward to catching up on the food thread!! 

Anyway, share the news!!

Love Gemma x


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hey homies!!!!!

Just got home today, visiting for 9 days and just had to jump on the laptop and contact u guys!!! Im suffering from lack of florida now. this time last year I was there!! First year in a long time that we haven't gone and I miss it so much!! Going next July though and going to either Cuba or Thailand with my friends in june as a graduation celebration thingy. So....whos been? I was wondering...how's potter-land or whatever its called shaping up?? Any pictures? Actually there it probably a thread with them lol. Im just looking forward to catching up on the food thread!! 

Anyway, share the news!!

Love Gemma x


----------



## KStarfish82

RVGal said:


> Yes, I watched.  I guess we get to wait until next season to see if Phil and the Cornelia Marie are still fishing.
> 
> I also watched the Making of the Deadliest Catch show after the season finale.  I never thought about the camera people being on the boats and putting themselves at nearly as much risk as the rest of the crew.  Some of the things they do to get a good camera angle!     I could have done without the vomit montage.     Okay, the one camera guy explaining how to avoid sea sickness, then barfing 30 minutes later was kinda funny... just because he was so sure he was completely edumacated about how it all worked.
> 
> Always so sad when they close the show with the number of people that died during the fishing season.  The one fishing vessel that sank... the distress call to the Coast Guard was heartbreaking.



Yea that end scene was really sad.  

As for Phil, what bothers me is that, his sons are still smoking!!  They see their old man suffering, yet they continue!

Good season....sad its over....


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey Gemma!  Long time no see!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/afternoon all ...

... thought I'd treat us all to a fresh baked strawberry pie *








Sharon G said:


> Have any of you been checking rental car prices lately? I reserved cars for my Florida trip next month, months ago, hoping the prices would come down as the date got closer. Nope, no luck. I'm paying $100 more for the same car than I did for last August.
> 
> Just 24 days left until we take off for Florida to drop DS off at his first year of college. Staying there for 4 days to do the parent orientation thing and than flying over to Fort Lauderdale for the weekend to visit family and get some beach time.



*It's depressing how expensive rental cars are this year as compared to last.   I've booked one for our October trip but keep playing with codes and coupons almost daily to see if I can get a cheaper deal ... so far no luck  *


----------



## keishashadow

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Keishashadow, how do you feel about Dollar, ever hear anything bad about them? Have any tips on Enterprise? If so do you mind if I pm? I just plugged in my dates for my trip, Enterprise (our closest) wants $610.63 for a minivan, and Dollar (45 minutes away) wants $397.91, both Dodge Caravans. Hertz is about 15 dollars cheaper than Enterprise with my AAA discount.


 
happy to help...

im not a Dollar fan due to set up for frequent travelers @ MCO. You must go to the counter, then the express line is "dedicated" as in 1 line, while all the other clerks process everybody else which meant we waited in line longer due to slowpoke in front of us .  Clerk then very pushy as to trying to upgrade & sell their insurance, even though i had filled out the standard master rental contract indicating all preferences, etc.grrrr. Then, you must go to the garage & wait in yet another line to be assigned a specific car. That said, it hasn't stopped me from booking a backup ressie with them (as in they r the 2nd lowest jik my national ressie is disallowed due to dubious code) lol.

dollar rates: kisse, kiss2, ocvb, ksad, bod, ocvbe, ooag. I'd stay away from tarr-a TA code that they are requesting ID to be shown @ pickup. Also try adding this corporate #Oi1054 (either with or w/o the above rates). Don't forget to check their "specials". 

one last weird thing re dollar, sometimes if u 1st check the rate w/o adding any codes you'll get a "city special" usually very good rates.

no experience w/enterprise @ MCO, do know they have entertainment coupons, etc.

best rates usually are alamo & national as it gets closer to your dates

u can try checking base rates on kayak & go from there...i never have any luck on breezenet, although many seem to like it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> hbest rates usually are alamo & national as it gets closer to your dates


*
I would agree - those are the two we consistently use*


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> Hey homies!!!!!
> 
> Just got home today, visiting for 9 days and just had to jump on the laptop and contact u guys!!!
> 
> Love Gemma x



Hey Gemma!  YOU GOT TAGS!

Tracie went and has a trip report going.  Alison went and has a trip report almost completed.  Barb just got back and has a couple of days of her trip report up.  I'm losing my train of thought.  There are a bunch of trippies going on the trip report board.  Does that cover it?


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

keishashadow said:


> happy to help...
> 
> im not a Dollar fan due to set up for frequent travelers @ MCO. You must go to the counter, then the express line is "dedicated" as in 1 line, while all the other clerks process everybody else which meant we waited in line longer due to slowpoke in front of us .  Clerk then very pushy as to trying to upgrade & sell their insurance, even though i had filled out the standard master rental contract indicating all preferences, etc.grrrr. Then, you must go to the garage & wait in yet another line to be assigned a specific car. That said, it hasn't stopped me from booking a backup ressie with them (as in they r the 2nd lowest jik my national ressie is disallowed due to dubious code) lol.
> 
> dollar rates: kisse, kiss2, ocvb, ksad, bod, ocvbe, ooag. I'd stay away from tarr-a TA code that they are requesting ID to be shown @ pickup. Also try adding this corporate #Oi1054 (either with or w/o the above rates). Don't forget to check their "specials".
> 
> one last weird thing re dollar, sometimes if u 1st check the rate w/o adding any codes you'll get a "city special" usually very good rates.
> 
> no experience w/enterprise @ MCO, do know they have entertainment coupons, etc.
> 
> best rates usually are alamo & national as it gets closer to your dates



Thanks for all the tips!  I checked out National and Alamo.   Alamo was more expensive than Enterprise.  We aren't picking up at MCO, we are driving to Florida from PA.    The car rental even at $640.00 is cheaper than 5 or 6 of us flying, plus no baggage check.  

The Entertainment books have coupons for Enterprise?


----------



## jillybeene71

RAPstar said:


> Just checkin so you people don't think I'm dead (mac). Got a free trial to GameFly so I've going crazy on my DS playing Mario Party. Woot!



nerd  

i kid i kid...I got that free trial too and now me and ds 7 fight for the nin DS, any mario game is worth fighting a 7 year old for.


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  Busy day - today is middle DS's (Stephen) birthday.  He's now 15!   Of course the other 2 sons are at soccer tryouts, and Stephen went to see Batman with his friends, so I have to run out in a bit to pick him up.  Just spent the last hour wrapping presents - nothing like waiting until the last minute!  Catch you all later - I'll bring the cake!


----------



## macraven

hey middle son, this is your day!!


woo hoo.....
yes, it's stephen's day all day long...hope you have a good one!


----------



## keishashadow

hey gemma!

happy 15 to Eric...just think, another year & he'll be lining up to drive the minivan


----------



## macraven

that's right gemma stopped by.

and i read instead of coming to the darkside on your graduation vacation, you are going elsewhere........


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies  

Happy Birthday to Stephen(Marcie's DS)!
    
Hope he has a great one!

Gemma- welcome back! Glad to see you  

Glad to see you, Trisha!  

Hi to all  

Been busy last couple of days. Grandma is doing better.Yea!  
She is now resurrected from the dead, according to my uncle  
Grandma is now up in the wheelchair part of the day, where she was on complete bed rest for almost 2 weeks, b/c they thought she was going to die at anytime.
Grandma has a real strong will to live, this is the conclusion we came up with.
Also, her body is compensating, physiologically speaking.

I guess that mansion in Heaven is just not ready yet  

Matthew and DH are at the weekly Boy Scout meeting now.
I have to give Chrissy a bath now.


I almost forgot, I got to get my clothes ready for a family wedding on Sunday. Got a big, fat, Italian family wedding to be at this Sunday!  
My 2nd cousin's DD is getting married, which would make it my 3rd cousin?
Wonder if the wedding cake is cannoli cake?? I had ordered cannoli cake at my wedding. Cake was yummy!!! 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. Had fun with Mario Party DS last night. But really, if you've played one Mario Party you've played them all, and it's not as fun playing solo. I'll prolly play again during my trip as Chip owns it and 2 can play together with one game cartridge. Anywho, hi all!! Oh, and I tried to call my dad to see if it was storming where he was, but he didn't answer.


----------



## coastermom

Happy Birthday to the middle one Marcie.  BTW does he have MCS like my DD. Her Middle Child Syndrom is really showing this week. 


Well this is going to be one of the last post before my trip. I did not  wash anything that was already clean ...Thank Goodness. 

Mac I don't even want to clean my own mess so no I will not be over to clean yours ... I will send a maid though if you would like. My neighbor just got a cleaning lady I will wrap her up and mail her out to you ... 

Rose glad to hear that grammie is doing better . Now a big wedding with cake ..Yummy Cake .. Sorry all I can think of is food is that womenly thing ..I feel  Crummy but I am sure to be better when I get to Florida ... 



I am almost all packed and ready to go . Need to get some last minute things in the suite cases . I am so  excited to go but there just seems like there is so much to do . 

Very tired will try to BB in the morning to say BYE to the homies . 

Night ,Night


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Hoep everyone had a GOOD busy day today.  Busy is our common theme, isn't it?  I have so much work to do after I get off the computer it's not even funny.

Happy B-DAY to Stephen!    
Marcie, hope you were all happy with the celebration.

Coastermom, I'm so jealous.  I want a Universal vacation NOW!  But I don't envy you the packing and laundry.  You can have all that to yourself.

Andy-Rob, your vacation is closer than mine, so cheer up.  But I know it's aggravatiing to have it so close and yet not HERE.  Have fun with the games.  You'll be too tired to play (for a week or more, I betcha) when you get back in September.




roseprincess said:


> My 2nd cousin's DD is getting married, which would make it my 3rd cousin?



She is your 2nd cousin once removed.  She and your own children are 3rd cousins.  Her children and your kid's kids will be fourth cousins.  Unless your 2nd cousin isn't really your 2nd cousin.  

The children of your first cousins are your first cousins once removed (meaning removed by one generation).  Your first cousin's grandchildren are your first cousins twice removed.  Your children and your first cousin's children are 2nd cousins.  Children of 2nd cousins are 3rd cousins, and they are 2nd cousins once removed to each other's parents.  You can only be someone's 2nd, 3rd, 4th cousin if you are in the same generation.  Any difference in generation adds once removed, twice removed, etc., depending on how many generations seperate them.  

Here are some examples:

1. I am first cousin once removed to my parents' first cousins, and also to the children of my own first cousins.  The children of my first cousins are my parents' first cousins twice removed, a.k.a. great uncle/great aunt and grandniece/grandnephew.

My parents' first cousins' children are *my* second cousins, and they are my parents' first cousin's once removed.  My children and my cousins' children are all second cousins.

My second cousins' children are *my* second cousins once removed.  My second cousins' children and my children are third cousins.

I know, that's clear as mud.  

Anyhoo, have a blast at your big fat Italian wedding with all your cousins!

Glad your grandma is feeling better.  Guess the funeral wardrobe plans can be put on hold. 

Taminator


----------



## patster734

Hi everyone.  We checked into our room here in Winnipeg about an hour ago.  Our flight from Minneapolis was late getting in from Nashville.  It left an hour after schedule.  It could have been worse, a flight in KC was suppose to leave 2 hours before ours, but was still there when we left due to mechanical problems.  I heard that the flight's AC wasn't working so they had to find the right part and install it.  I'll be logged in sporadically for the rest of this week as I'll be 'out and about'!  Goodnight everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Hoep everyone had a GOOD busy day today.  Busy is our common theme, isn't it?  I have so much work to do after I get off the computer it's not even funny.
> 
> Happy B-DAY to Stephen!
> Marcie, hope you were all happy with the celebration.
> 
> Coastermom, I'm so jealous.  I want a Universal vacation NOW!  But I don't envy you the packing and laundry.  You can have all that to yourself.
> 
> Andy-Rob, your vacation is closer than mine, so cheer up.  But I know it's aggravatiing to have it so close and yet not HERE.  Have fun with the games.  You'll be too tired to play (for a week or more, I betcha) when you get back in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is your 2nd cousin once removed.  She and your own children are 3rd cousins.  Her children and your kid's kids will be fourth cousins.  Unless your 2nd cousin isn't really your 2nd cousin.
> 
> The children of your first cousins are your first cousins once removed (meaning removed by one generation).  Your first cousin's grandchildren are your first cousins twice removed.  Your children and your first cousin's children are 2nd cousins.  Children of 2nd cousins are 3rd cousins, and they are 2nd cousins once removed to each other's parents.  You can only be someone's 2nd, 3rd, 4th cousin if you are in the same generation.  Any difference in generation adds once removed, twice removed, etc., depending on how many generations seperate them.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 
> 1. I am first cousin once removed to my parents' first cousins, and also to the children of my own first cousins.  The children of my first cousins are my parents' first cousins twice removed, a.k.a. great uncle/great aunt and grandniece/grandnephew.
> 
> My parents' first cousins' children are *my* second cousins, and they are my parents' first cousin's once removed.  My children and my cousins' children are all second cousins.
> 
> My second cousins' children are *my* second cousins once removed.  My second cousins' children and my children are third cousins.
> 
> I know, that's clear as mud.
> 
> Anyhoo, have a blast at your big fat Italian wedding with all your cousins!
> 
> Glad your grandma is feeling better.  Guess the funeral wardrobe plans can be put on hold.
> 
> Taminator



Tamie

You're prolly right. Luckily I scheduled it so I have at least one day off before I head back to work, but it'll be the 15th when I return and that's usually a busy day!

What does "once removed" mean?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Don't worry Mac, I am going to be relaxing with my friends in Cuba or Dominican republic in June and off to sunny Orlando in July with my family!! Going to be the best summer ever!! Makes up for spending this summer measuring ****s for buttons!!


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all---have agreat day---see'ya


----------



## KStarfish82

Its raining here!


----------



## marciemi

Gemma - welcome home!  I know what you mean - a year ago today, we were also just about to head out on our trip (would have been 3 more days!).  Unfortunately, unlike you, I have no idea when (if?  ) our next trip will be.  We are taking a vacation week beginning next Friday - but it's home to beautiful (?) Detroit to see family and do some camping.  We'll hit Cedar Point on the way back, so I guess that will have to constitute our theme park fix for the year!

Stephen had an okay birthday.  Got his iphone, and a new computer.  Well, not a new one, but DH took our old one and completely wiped it and got him a new cool flat-screen monitor so hopefully he'll at least have his own computer now.  His party is Friday.  DH is taking him and 4 friends up to a cabin in UP Michigan camping overnight.  They'll come back Saturday afternoon and the rest of us will go up then for the night.  Cabin is no electricity, but on the beach so they can have fun and just be boys!

Mary - have a great trip!  Did I mention a year ago I would have been going now too?!    Anyways, DS isn't suffering from the MCS too much right now.  He definitely goes through phases - I know kindergarten was impossible, and he's had a few times, but he's definitely my most easy-going kid.  He's getting a bit sarcastic, but you knew he had to turn into a full-fledged teen one of these days!  Anyways, have fun!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Wake up Mac, brought some coffee..........


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


>




mac - hope you are ok


----------



## tlinus

marciemi said:


> Stephen had an okay birthday.  Got his iphone, and a new computer.  Well, not a new one, but DH took our old one and completely wiped it and got him a new cool flat-screen monitor so hopefully he'll at least have his own computer now.  His party is Friday.  DH is taking him and 4 friends up to a cabin in UP Michigan camping overnight.  They'll come back Saturday afternoon and the rest of us will go up then for the night.  Cabin is no electricity, but on the beach so they can have fun and just be boys!



Happy Belated Birthday to Stephen!! I don't know about you all, but it sounds to me like young Mr. Stephen had a great birthday!!


----------



## Akdar

keishashadow said:


> Morning All!
> 
> 1st off, big thanks to barb & randy (aka "the man" ) for resizing my pic for new avatar  managed to change chessie & didn't even lose my tags...i am smrt!
> 
> 
> 
> jr talked me into a BOGO month free couple weeks ago...problem is they don't have much in stock for PS3 lol.
> 
> 
> he's busy gaming...wouldn't notice it which i say because i was tapping on the laptop last night & 'listening to' the tube looked up & noticed it was nearly dark out (way too early?), then they broke in w/tornado coverage...one blowing thru just north of me ...just branches down here, minor injuries as it was farming area.
> 
> 
> don't get fresh w/your bad self i talk to myself all the time...not the best habit
> 
> 
> 
> every day im using the rouge national code (hopefully) that has been shut down as to future bookings...had no issue w/it end of June. although it no longer is "bookable" my ressie is still intact
> 
> my rental car booking hints:
> 
> *book something, anything ASAP...just to have a car; then work @ it & modify after u find a better rate
> 
> *never book a prepaid rental, prevents u from getting best rate
> 
> *for some strange reason, rentals starting on the 1/2 hour (ex 12:30 pm can cost more than one beginning @ either noon or 1 pm )
> 
> *go to mousesavers 1st, then flyertalk, followed by this board for codes...plug all the codes in & mix & match coupons u can also find.
> 
> *don't forget affilations (AAA, Sams, Costco, AARP, even alumi assocs...although u may be asked for proof of membership)
> 
> *Alamo & National have QS & EA, also give some percs as to free upgrades, etc.
> 
> *don't rule out the last minute savers...need to sign up for the emails or check site beginning a couple of weeks ahead of time
> 
> not sure what rental car co u prefer...if u want pm me & i can give u a cliff notes as to good codes to try based on ur co preferance



Hi all, I wanted to chime in on the rental car issue, as we always rent a car when in Orlando.  I have used Dollar for a few years, I WAS happy with them.  Just this past May, we rented an economy for 10 days and the total price, with all the silly charges and taxes (no extra insurances or anything) was only $168 for 10 days!!!  That was the cheapest I've ever paid for our 10 day stay.  So less than a month after being home, I checked the price for our October stay, and all but fell out of my chair. The WEEKLY rate for an economy is now $258 for a week WWWHHHAATT!!!!!   So I kept searching, and the best price, was from EZ-Rental at MCO (I must pick up and drop off at MCO) don't want to do it any other way!  We're paying, as of now, $130 a week, before taxes and charges.  I'll keep checking, but I can't believe the difference at Dollar, very disappointing to say the least!!!

Since we're staying a full 2 weeks this time, our price through Dollar would have been $706!!!!!  As compared to $360 for EZ Rental.

What is going on???  I will keep checking, just like with our SW flights, I've gotten us $60 of credit, even since the gas prices have gone up, ya have to be diligent!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Tamie
> 
> You're prolly right. Luckily I scheduled it so I have at least one day off before I head back to work, but it'll be the 15th when I return and that's usually a busy day!
> 
> What does "once removed" mean?



We always take a day or two to recover and sleep, too.  It's death to go straight back to real life after exhausting yourself traveling.  Hope your recovery day is enough before getting slammed at work.

Once removed means one generation away.  Your cousin's child is your cousin, but one generation younger than you, or "once removed".  Your parent's cousin is also your cousin, but one generation older, which is once removed.  I have no idea who came up with that term.  Some monk geneologist, I presume.




macraven said:


>



Mac, Love, get well.  Get rest.  Don't forget to eat your veggies.  Thinking of and praying for you.  

Tam


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

macraven said:


>



Sorry Mac, I didn't see the little thermometer thingy this AM and didn't know you were under the weather.  Hope you are resting,and taking care of yourself, here is some OJ for ya!  








Akdar said:


> Just this past May, we rented an economy for 10 days and the total price, with all the silly charges and taxes (no extra insurances or anything) was only $168 for 10 days!!!  That was the cheapest I've ever paid for our 10 day stay.  So less than a month after being home, I checked the price for our October stay, and all but fell out of my chair. The WEEKLY rate for an economy is now $258 for a week
> 
> Since we're staying a full 2 weeks this time, our price through Dollar would have been $706!!!!!  As compared to $360 for EZ Rental.
> 
> What is going on???  I will keep checking, just like with our SW flights, I've gotten us $60 of credit, even since the gas prices have gone up, ya have to be diligent!!!




Wow, talk about an increase!     That's crazy!  I checked into our trip, last year we rented a mini van for a little over a week (9 days) for $611.00 its pretty much the same this year through Hertz and Enterprise, but it is $200 less at Dollar.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> We always take a day or two to recover and sleep, too.  It's death to go straight back to real life after exhausting yourself traveling.  Hope your recovery day is enough before getting slammed at work.
> 
> Once removed means one generation away.  Your cousin's child is your cousin, but one generation younger than you, or "once removed".  Your parent's cousin is also your cousin, but one generation older, which is once removed.  I have no idea who came up with that term.  Some monk geneologist, I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, Love, get well.  Get rest.  Don't forget to eat your veggies.  Thinking of and praying for you.
> 
> Tam



That's nifty. Learn something new everyday. The one day off should be fine. Plus it'll give me time to do at least one day of my trippie on here. Now to enjoy my day off today!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Bump!

Lots of threads today.  Our home is getting buried.

Going through our folder of stuff from Universal in January.

Can't wait to go and see all the stuff we missed last time!     

Tam


----------



## the Dark Marauder

3 day weekend! Crashing at the RPR with some friends. Doing the Disney thing one day, Universal another day. Woo hoo!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## Sharon G

DM - sounds like a fun weekend!

Hi Katie and Gemma!

mac - whats up with being sick?  You can't be sick, we all need you!


----------



## Sharon G

Tinker-tude said:


> Bump!
> 
> Lots of threads today.  Our home is getting buried.
> 
> Going through our folder of stuff from Universal in January.
> 
> Can't wait to go and see all the stuff we missed last time!
> 
> Tam



January will be here before you know it!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve Kstar

DM- looks like a cool weekend coming up

mac-get better please

Anyone else I forgot,will wake you in the morning

Sun going down,i'm in bed

See'Ya


----------



## Sharon G

Akdar said:


> Hi all, I wanted to chime in on the rental car issue, as we always rent a car when in Orlando.  I have used Dollar for a few years, I WAS happy with them.  Just this past May, we rented an economy for 10 days and the total price, with all the silly charges and taxes (no extra insurances or anything) was only $168 for 10 days!!!  That was the cheapest I've ever paid for our 10 day stay.  So less than a month after being home, I checked the price for our October stay, and all but fell out of my chair. The WEEKLY rate for an economy is now $258 for a week WWWHHHAATT!!!!!   So I kept searching, and the best price, was from EZ-Rental at MCO (I must pick up and drop off at MCO) don't want to do it any other way!  We're paying, as of now, $130 a week, before taxes and charges.  I'll keep checking, but I can't believe the difference at Dollar, very disappointing to say the least!!!
> 
> Since we're staying a full 2 weeks this time, our price through Dollar would have been $706!!!!!  As compared to $360 for EZ Rental.
> 
> What is going on???  I will keep checking, just like with our SW flights, I've gotten us $60 of credit, even since the gas prices have gone up, ya have to be diligent!!!



Mike, have you tried Thrifty? I've had good luck with them using the Orlando magic card rate.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Sharon G said:


> January will be here before you know it!



It seems like you're waiting forever until it's under your nose.  It won't seem like a rush until Christmas, when I'm too busy to plan anymore and pack.  Maybe I should just start now.   Then again, I need my warm weather clothes here and now....

Tamie


----------



## coastermom

Checking in one last time before we hit the road .. ...

Mac... Hope you are feeling better soon ...  

We are all packed ... DH has been fast asleep for hours now and the kiddies are still up because we need them to  sleep in the van.


We will be in Georgia by Friday afternoon and at a country inns and suites so maybe I can get to post from there because there is free internet service there  . 

I got to grout the tub today so it will be all set and nice when we come home . I thought that was a great idea today as the kids would not be showering at home in the morning .  .. I am kind of proud of myself for thinking of it . 


Ok got to get myself ready for the long drive . IF I don't get to stop in and say HI soon I will post as soon as we get back ...IN TWO WEEKS    .. Hope for good weather and lots of short lines in the mother land. Also hope that my son who is just shy of 48 in like by a fraction of an inch gets to get on the Mummy .. If not there is a reason for a return trip after Harry Potter opens >>>  Already planning to return didn't even get there yet I think I am hooked ... ..You guys on the dark side and your cookies ,,, AHHH 

Ok really gotta run see everyone soon . 

BTW DM we are a party of 5 and at least one day the three kids will be wearing their thing 1,2 and 3 shirts . WE are in IOA and USF on Aug 2,3,4 and maybe 5th . We are at the RPR any good advice ? 

See ya all soon


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> January will be here before you know it!



You say that like it's a good thing!    

I, for one, am in no hurry for January.  Or December.  Or even for summer to be any more over than it already is!  Slow those clocks down!


----------



## keishashadow

GemmaPixie said:


> Don't worry Mac, I am going to be relaxing with my friends in Cuba or Dominican republic in June and off to sunny Orlando in July with my family!! Going to be the best summer ever!! Makes up for spending this summer measuring ****s for buttons!!


 
i am intrigued ...def a summer to remember!  


Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Wake up Mac, brought some coffee..........


it's Curious George 


the Dark Marauder said:


> 3 day weekend! Crashing at the RPR with some friends. Doing the Disney thing one day, Universal another day. Woo hoo!


your turn to act like a goofy tourist sounds swell, enjoy!

mary - safe travels!

rose - good for gramma 

mac - u hangin tuff? 

 today's been quite a day, tomorrow will be another wonder if i can morph to October?


----------



## KStarfish82

Have a great trip Mary!

Mac - hope you are feeling better!

A big hello to everyone else!


----------



## DamnSkippy

Wait..... where's everybody going??????? I just got here!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Had DS's band concert and other band concerts/recitals this morning. Last day for summer band was today. All the kids sounded great! 

Been trying to download pics off the new digital camera. 



Mac- hope you feel better soon   

Taminator- thanks for explaining about 2nd and 3rd cousins, etc. A little confusing  , but I think I understand it now.


Coastermom- have an awesome trip!!   
Impressed about the tub grouting. Do you do that all by yourself? 

Hi to all!

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Oh no......damn skippy's signiture......my man......MURDERER!!


----------



## donaldduck352

good morning all.have a safe day.the king is doing drive-by shootings gangsta style!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  Mac I hope ya feel better soon  *


----------



## Akdar

Sharon G said:


> Mike, have you tried Thrifty? I've had good luck with them using the Orlando magic card rate.



Sharon, what is the "Orlando Magic Rate Card"? Sorry for my ignorance.  Probably missed this discussion somewhere??

Thanks for any help!
Mike


----------



## macraven

i hate it when i lose 2 days of my life when i am ill.

rats......but i am here now for a little bit off and on.

think i will be ok for the next few hours so i can ketchup.

thank you for the well wishes.


the only good thing about not being well is i don't feed the face at that time.. 
gotta think of something good about the situation...


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Sharon, what is the "Orlando Magic Rate Card"? Sorry for my ignorance.  Probably missed this discussion somewhere??
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Mike



the orlando magic card has been around for some years.

i started with it in the early 1990's.

it gives you discounts at various places such as resturants, hotels, entertainment in the kissimmee, orlando, etc area.

i did use it at universal for food discounts back in 1995 but that was the last time as i switched to AAA and MC discounts then.  don't know if they still allow it.

http://community.usatourist.com/forums/t/352.aspx
is the site for the free sign up for it.

you can get brochure booklets on hotels off site from any of the parks.
i have used them for that.

my first year at disney and universal i stayed at the days inn suites next to old town in kississmmee. gee, i cant speel right now....sorry

for what was going for $85 in 95, i got for $47 a night.
it wasn't the best place but was very cheap with one bedroom with 2 double beds, pull down murphy full size bed and sleeper sofa inthe living room.
2 tvs, full kitchen, etc.

mike there are other florida cards but not allfree.

with orlando magic card, you can get 2 fers for some attractions at I drive.


use this site for the sign up.  i screwed up on the first one....

the first one is a link to the site.


use:

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/vacationkit/


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse... 

Sorry to hear you  have been ill mac.....but chuffed to hear you're better !!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

keishashadow said:


> your turn to act like a goofy tourist sounds swell, enjoy!


Goofy? I prefer acting like Imhotep, tyvm.  





donaldduck352 said:


> good morning all.have a safe day.the king is doing drive-by shootings gangsta style!!


You best stay away from my territory, sucka. Lest there be a bung of my mafia hanging out by your turf. WEST SIDE!


 



coastermom said:


> BTW DM we are a party of 5 and at least one day the three kids will be wearing their thing 1,2 and 3 shirts . WE are in IOA and USF on Aug 2,3,4 and maybe 5th . We are at the RPR any good advice ?


Have fun. And check PMs.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i hate it when i lose 2 days of my life when i am ill.
> 
> rats......but i am here now for a little bit off and on.
> 
> think i will be ok for the next few hours so i can ketchup.
> 
> thank you for the well wishes.
> 
> 
> the only good thing about not being well is i don't feed the face at that time..
> gotta think of something good about the situation...



Hi Mac.  I hope you're feeling better.  Get well quickly!


----------



## macraven

here i am again...

i got off the couch 30 minutes ago and went outside to get the mail.

a stupid but now dead bee flew up my nose.

i now have a new pain/ache to complain about... 

picture this:  i now have an ice cube in my nose.  

back to the couch for me


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> here i am again...
> 
> i got off the couch 30 minutes ago and went outside to get the mail.
> 
> a stupid but now dead bee flew up my nose.
> 
> i now have a new pain/ache to complain about...
> 
> picture this:  i now have an ice cube in my nose.
> 
> back to the couch for me



ok the bee thing made me choke on my water... 
 (sorry about that)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... Happy Friday!!

Mac - good to see you back - we missed you  *



macraven said:


> i got off the couch 30 minutes ago and went outside to get the mail.
> 
> a stupid but now dead bee flew up my nose.
> 
> i now have a new pain/ache to complain about...
> 
> picture this:  i now have an ice cube in my nose.
> 
> back to the couch for me



*   ....  

... after my initial "OMG" reaction, I just had to laugh **

... I'm sorry Mac*


----------



## scotlass

Mac,Im sorry....but I laughed so hard a wee bit pee came out !! 

here's a wee story to cheer you up...I know your more a cat kinda Lassie but...



Coco was outside one day playing in the garden. He was sniffing the flowers and chewing on the plants. This was his favorite thing to do. He was a happy little poodle with soft brown hair and big brown eyes. As he was sniffing a bright red rose, a bee buzzed by and stung him on the nose.

Coco yelped in pain and began to cry. He went to sit in the shade of a big, old tree that was in the corner of the yard. His nose hurt and it made his eyes sting. He hunkered down in the grass feeling sorry for himself. He hoped that cousin Bailey did not come outside and see him crying. Then he would think he was a baby.

But a shadow passed by and even before he looked up, Coco knew who it was. He saw cousin Bailey looking at him expectantly.

"Whatcha doin', Coco?" The big, happy German Shepherd asked him.

"I'm hurtin'." Coco replied with a sniffle. "A big, mean old bee stung me on my wittle nose."

"Aw." Bailey tsked tsked. "My poor buddy." Bailey put a large paw on his cousin's shoulder.
"Don't cry. It's not worth it."

"That's easy for you to say." Coco pouted. "You're not the one who got stung."

"I'm sorry, little dude. You gotta learn to be tough like me."

"But my nose hurts." Coco insisted as he began to tear up again.

"Here, let me take a look at it." Bailey offered, always eager to lend a helping paw.

Coco gazed up at his big, brave cousin. Bailey was so crazy sometimes but he was a good guy. Sometimes he scared Coco because he was so big but he knew that his cousin would never hurt him.

"Aw, it ain't so bad." Bailey told him. "You poodles are all alike. That's why the cops take us out on a stakeout and not little wimps like you."

"You're mean, cousin Bailey!" Coco was mad at him now.

Bailey laughed. "I'm only kidding, little fella."

"What are you gonna do?" Coco asked, shaking.

"I'm gonna kiss it and make it feel better, little guy. Don't you trust me?"

"Yes." Coco nodded. "But you're such a big doofus. You scare me sometimes."

"Do you really think I would hurt you? You're my favorite cousin in the whole wide world."

Bailey began to lick Coco's little, wet nose. He licked and licked until the small, brown poodle smiled.

"Gee, cousin Bailey! My nose feels so much better! Thank you! You're the best!"

"Aw, nothin; to it, kiddo. It's cause I love you so much. That's why it feels better."

"I love you too, cousin Bailey." Coco kissed the Shepherd on his nose. "Do you want to share my milkbones with me?"

"Sure. Why not?"

Coco got a milkbone for Bailey. Then he got one for himself. The two of them lazed away the rest of the afternoon munching happily on their biscuits in the shade of the tree. And they were careful to *stay away from the bees*.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

macraven said:


> a stupid but now dead bee flew up my nose.




Wow, talk about catching a buzz.  

Sorry Mac, it must have been very painful.  I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## macraven

i'm still trying to figure out how the milkbones should make me feel better.


but it's cute scotlass.......but the nose still hurts....


now i need a "pick me"up for the swelling........in the nose.

i think the stinger is still in there.
i wonder if someone will come lick it for me......


----------



## macraven

i'm playing with youse scotlass.
i know youse are trying to get my mind off of it and that is so sweet of youse.



when i sneeze, i remember the pain oh so well........
i guess it was a good thing i had my mouth closed when the bee went to my face......i could have swallowed it... 

instead i snorted it.....


----------



## coastermom

...HELLO ALL 

We have made it to Georgia !! IN the morning we will be off to WDW ...Then to the Dark side  

DM thanks again for the PM ....  

Rose ... The grout I got was already premixed . It came in a tube and was SOOOO easy to use. I have to say it was the best stuff I have gotten in a long time. 


To eveyone else Thanks for the good wishes for a safe trip. The  was ok for DH . I was ill  on the way down and am feeling alittle better now . The kids all did well and everyone is ready for  sleep. Gotta run time for showers and bed ... 

We are almost there ...


----------



## macraven

mary glad you got there safely.

tip of the day....
close your mouth if you see any bees.


hope you feel better by morning time.
don't want to be a  ey when it's park time!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> here i am again...
> 
> i got off the couch 30 minutes ago and went outside to get the mail.
> 
> a stupid but now dead bee flew up my nose.
> 
> i now have a new pain/ache to complain about...
> 
> picture this: i now have an ice cube in my nose.
> 
> back to the couch for me


 
 a diversion...i'd be having a scary movie marathon...just the thing to pick u up!

ps forgot, do u have link to TEST thread, i cannot find it


----------



## nascarcheshirecat

Hello Everyone!


----------



## macraven

and to our newest homie on their 100 post......
   to


*nascarcheshirecat
*



come on in, the water is fine!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> a diversion...i'd be having a scary movie marathon...just the thing to pick u up!
> 
> ps forgot, do u have link to TEST thread, i cannot find it



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698675


i still post over there keisha.......i even went back for our 5 year anniversary.
waited up all night long for youse guys.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!

Heading to the Poconos for the weekend so don't put out the search party for me  

Mary:  glad to hear you got to GA safely!

Mac, the next time you try to catch bees, use a net like everyone else....at least it wasn't the crabs.....


----------



## Sharon G

Akdar said:


> Sharon, what is the "Orlando Magic Rate Card"? Sorry for my ignorance.  Probably missed this discussion somewhere??
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Mike



Here you go Mike. 

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/magicard/

On the right side click on download a magiccard

On the same page, scroll down to the bottom to transportation. There are rental codes for Dollar and Thrifty.
The Thrifty code even worked for Fort Lauderdale. It was a bigger savings than even for the Orlando rates. I think its because the Orlando cars are already pretty cheap. I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee (need the space to move DS into dorm) reserved for 5 days for $139 including all taxes. I have an economy car reserved for 3 days in Fort Lauderdale for $172...   
Also join their Blue Chip rewards for a shorter wait in line. I like Hertz cause they have your name and slot # on a board and you just go out and get the car, but I have not found any good deals recently for them.

I bring the magic card with me, but have never been asked for it.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!! Work is killing me. Anyone got some mummy dust to send me to birghten my day?


----------



## iheartaladdin

I've never been to this side of the dis (even though I've been to IOA/Universal way more times than disney, we know a guy) and just wanted to say how much I love the word "mummy dust"!! Who came up with it? It's AWESOME! Do you ever get the urge to ride a rollercoaster? I'm in the mood for the mummy right now..wonder why..


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> here i am again...
> 
> i got off the couch 30 minutes ago and went outside to get the mail.
> 
> a stupid but now dead bee flew up my nose.
> 
> i now have a new pain/ache to complain about...
> 
> picture this:  i now have an ice cube in my nose.
> 
> back to the couch for me



Bees AND icecubes, huh?  Will you take a picture of yourself with an ice cube up your nose and send it to us?  Is there anything else you like to stick up your nose?  Mice?  Teeny, tiny dogs?  You could probably make money somewhere doing that.   

I guess this is the first time your nose has had a cold of this exact nature.  Just don't sniff your runny nose as it melts.  You might drown 'cuz water is thinner than boogers and snot.  I guess you wouldn't recommend killing bees with your nose.  I think I would have screamed and BEATEN my nose.  I'd have a stinger and bruises to boot.  

Seriously, I'm feeling sorry for you and hope your nose and the rest of you are getting better.  I'll eat spinach in your honor if you're not in the mood for it.





nascarcheshirecat said:


> Hello Everyone!




Welcome to this crazy thread!  We have fun here.  Does your name mean you like to sit in front of racing cars and disappear just as they swerve to miss you?  Or are your plans darker?




RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Work is killing me. Anyone got some mummy dust to send me to birghten my day?



*POOF*

There you go.  Feel better?  Here's some popcorn, too.  Wait until the dust settles to open the bag or ewwwwww, you'll be eating a dead body.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> *POOF*
> 
> There you go.  Feel better?  Here's some popcorn, too.  Wait until the dust settles to open the bag or ewwwwww, you'll be eating a dead body.



Thanks!!


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm outta here until tomorrow!  Enjoy your Saturday everyone!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all..

mac I laughed so hard on that bee in the nose 

Just last week I took a drink from my soda pop can and it had a yellow jacket  on top of it.It nailed me wright on my lip.Walked arond allday like someone gave me a huge fat lip (its been known to happen )


----------



## jillybeene71

good morning peeps...off to work.


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie that came in from the cold last night when i wasn't around:


*iheartaladdin*

so glad you came to the darkside where MUMMY DUST is available for everyone!

yes, we have created our own language here.
mummy dust is what pixie dust means to the non red heads/aka/disney....

i laugh but many of us here do both parks.

we have been known to rename posters when the mood hits us.
Rob became Andy on his second night here.
Tammy became many people, Tu Tu /Taminator etc

you too can be among those ...............i have to think but i need more of my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




	(after coffee)





 (before coffee)

we are a nice bunch to visit with.
just jump in and start talking.

everyone here plays nice.


----------



## macraven

now i have to go back and ketchup on what i missed the last 2 days of my life.

well maybe just yesterday as i tried to read up yesterday afternoon.

remember, yesterday at noon/afernoon when i snorted the bee, well, it still hurts.  but your comments about it made me smile


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> You say that like it's a good thing!
> 
> I, for one, am in no hurry for January.  Or December.  Or even for summer to be any more over than it already is!  Slow those clocks down!



marci, what have we had so far, about 4 days of summer now?
i can't even think about september to the time our furnace turns back on...



DamnSkippy said:


> Wait..... where's everybody going??????? I just got here!


welcome skippy, come back to play...



GemmaPixie said:


> Oh no......damn skippy's signiture......my man......MURDERER!!



what do you see that i don't see.
Gemma, are you hitting the bottle again...............



keishashadow said:


> a diversion...i'd be having a scary movie marathon...just the thing to pick u up!
> 
> ps forgot, do u have link to TEST thread, i cannot find it



ok now that i gave it to youse last night, did you go play there?
good girl!



KStarfish82 said:


> Mac, the next time you try to catch bees, use a net like everyone else....at least it wasn't the crabs.....



ok health teacher, how do we get rid of crabs?  if you answer the question correctly, i'll give you a yellow star and you can also be a sneetch..



RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Work is killing me. Anyone got some mummy dust to send me to birghten my day?








for you andy





donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all..
> 
> mac I laughed so hard on that bee in the nose
> 
> Just last week I took a drink from my soda pop can and it had a yellow jacket  on top of it.It nailed me wright on my lip.Walked arond allday like someone gave me a huge fat lip (its been known to happen )



next time put a character band aid on it and write down all the comments you hear about it.
and then share that list with us... 



jillybeene71 said:


> good morning peeps...off to work.




hey, who works on saturdays???????


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


Hows da dose mac ?

I've never been stung but the boy has.....when he was a toddler he was running round the garden in just a vest and nappy (diaper). He was playing away happy then he just suddenly started to scream.I ran to check him but I could not see what was wrong.My mom said maybe he has been stung so i pulled of his vest but nothing....then i pulled off his nappy...and there it was...a dead bee,the wee scone had been stung on the butt !!

Every time he sees a bee he asks me to tell him that story and he laughs till he cries  !!


Welcome to the newbies....jump in...we're nice !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 
> Hows da dose mac ?
> 
> I've never been stung but the boy has.....when he was a toddler he was running round the garden in just a vest and nappy (diaper). He was playing away happy then he just suddenly started to scream.I ran to check him but I could not see what was wrong.My mom said maybe he has been stung so i pulled of his vest but nothing....then i pulled off his nappy...and there it was...a dead bee,the wee scone had been stung on the butt !!
> 
> Every time he sees a bee he asks me to tell him that story and he laughs till he cries  !!


    

that is so cute, he still asks to hear the story.


boy, am i lucky !
my bee went up my nose and not in my shorts.
i outgrew the nappys so that was the next best way to say the other end where bees can sting.



i am assuming homies are having a life today.

not many of us home.
but what we have here is enough for me to be happy!

i just wuv my homies...


----------



## jillybeene71

hey, who works on saturdays???????



people who need to fund the vacations they keep planning, but dont have the money to pay for it.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> hey, who works on saturdays???????






 I do!  

Well...i did earlier today..... getting ready to go to a picnic later 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend....and welcome to the noobs


----------



## roseprincess

Awww, Mac  


Hi homies 
Hope everyone is doing well.  

I've been busy yest. making Dr.appts and such for Chrissy.
Have a 24hr heart holter monitor appt set-up for her I think for this coming Tues. It's a routine thing for her- once a yr thing.
Cannot get an appt with her Ped Card. until sometime in October. The office will call me back when they have an evening opening. They are finally hiring another Ped Card at the office. THe new Doc starts end of Sept    THey have been using only 1 Dr. for about 3 yrs and the office is so behind on appts. My DD's original Ped Card retired about 3yrs ago and they never found a replacement for him. So now the office will have 2 Ped Cardiologists starting end of Sept.!
I hope this new Ped Card sticks around awhile. 

Update on my grandma. She is doing whole lot better! She is up in the w/c all day. She is eating solid foods again. It's like the big episode that happened 2 weeks ago never happened. This woman is like a cat, she has at least 9 lives b/c she is always coming back from the dead  seriously!
It's another false alarm again. Throughout the almost 6 yrs she has been in the nursing home, she has had a few "near death" episodes. Besides this latest one, she had another big episode last November, her blood pressure dropped extremely low and she fell 2 days beforehand and hit her head. Being 92 yrs old, God still has her here on earth for a reason.
She is scared to go into her room during the day lately. So she stays up in the w/c in the hallways until the evening.

Other health news, DH had his follow-up appt for his diverticulitis this morning.
Everything seems ok so far. Pain is gone. Tho his Dr. wants him to schedule a colonoscopy in the next couple of months, for just a routine thing. I told DH last night, don't be surprised if Dr. wants to schedule a colonoscopy. DH is like "yeah,right." Well, Doc wants him to get one  

I won't be here much this weekend, as we have a family wedding to attend tomorrow. I still have a lot of stuff to get ready for the wedding.


Barb- have fun at the picnic!

K-fish- have fun at the Poconos! I haven't been there since my honeymoon.

Mac- glad you are doing better  Hope the swelling goes down in your nose  

Hi to all the homie redheads  


Oh boy, at church tonight, they are going to talk about s*x.
Always a bigger crowd when this subject is discussed  
I pretty much know what the pastor is going to preach about.


Have a good day, homies!


----------



## roseprincess

Edited to add:
Hannah Montana 3-D movie on tonight on Disney Channel at 7pm central time. It repeats again at 8:30 pm central.
Get those 3-D glasses ready    

Peter Pan movie on 7pm central on ABC tonight as well. We have the video, so we probalby be watching Hannah Montana.

Bedknob and Broomsticks movie was on Turner Classic Movies last night. I only watched bits and pieces of it. Don't know how Ted Turner got the rights to a Disney movie? Oh well.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ...

Happy Saturday

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all our new friends!*


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> hey, who works on saturdays???????
> 
> 
> 
> people who need to fund the vacations they keep planning, but dont have the money to pay for it.



good enough reason 



bubba's mom said:


> I do!
> 
> Well...i did earlier today..... getting ready to go to a picnic later
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend....and welcome to the noobs



that's right your friday is our thursday.



roseprincess said:


> Edited to add:
> Hannah Montana 3-D movie on tonight on Disney Channel at 7pm central time. It repeats again at 8:30 pm central.
> Get those 3-D glasses ready
> 
> Peter Pan movie on 7pm central on ABC tonight as well. We have the video, so we probalby be watching Hannah Montana.
> 
> Bedknob and Broomsticks movie was on Turner Classic Movies last night. I only watched bits and pieces of it. Don't know how Ted Turner got the rights to a Disney movie? Oh well.



i'm looking forward to the horror movies.
i have never watched hannah but i hear lots of girls like that show.  we did some disney movies when the kids were babies but they preferred dr seuss and charlie brown tv shows when they were littles.

you can get any movie if you have the money 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> Happy Saturday
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all our new friends!*



hi ya homie, how's the weather in canada today?  summer of fall type weather?


----------



## Tinker-tude

iheartaladdin said:


> I've never been to this side of the dis (even though I've been to IOA/Universal way more times than disney, we know a guy) and just wanted to say how much I love the word "mummy dust"!! Who came up with it? It's AWESOME! Do you ever get the urge to ride a rollercoaster? I'm in the mood for the mummy right now..wonder why..




Welcome to the Dark Side!  Good to have another Universal fan to play with.  We have fun spreading magic with Mummy Dust, but I have no clue who came up with that term.




donaldduck352 said:


> mac I laughed so hard on that bee in the nose
> 
> Just last week I took a drink from my soda pop can and it had a yellow jacket  on top of it.It nailed me wright on my lip.Walked arond allday like someone gave me a huge fat lip (its been known to happen )




Another reason I like DIET drinks.  No sticky sugar to attract bugs.  Woo-Hoo!  Of course, being diabetic, I've been drinking diet stuff for so long the regular sodas taste like syrup to me.  Sorry about your lip and the sting!




scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> 
> Hows da dose mac ?
> 
> I've never been stung....



Sounds like you've got the luck of the Irish.  Reminds me of a joke I heard.

Q: What's the difference between a Scotsman and an Irishman?

A: The Scotsman had the sense to GET OUT!!!!!!!!!

So are you a descendant of those first Irish clans that took over Scotland?

I had luck until I was 36.  I had never been stung by anything up to that point.  Then a bunch of wasps starting building a nest in the corner slats of our fence right at the drive-thru gate.  I came home, closed the gate, and was stung on the wrist.  PARALYZING FIRE UP THE ARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> but the boy has.....when he was a toddler he was running round the garden in just a vest and nappy (diaper). He was playing away happy then he just suddenly started to scream.I ran to check him but I could not see what was wrong.My mom said maybe he has been stung so i pulled of his vest but nothing....then i pulled off his nappy...and there it was...a dead bee,the wee scone had been stung on the butt !!
> 
> Every time he sees a bee he asks me to tell him that story and he laughs till he cries  !!




Love it!      Anything about a butt is hysterical to my 7 y/o, too.


Gotta get the kids ready for baths and bed now.  Then I need to finish my lesson.  I'm so behind.  I might be back later.  I hope.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all! Mac, I worked today, and I work tomorrow. It's a long story as to why (short version, and entire store had it's employees suspended). But at least I'm getting overtime.


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Evening all! Mac, I worked today, and I work tomorrow. It's a long story as to why (short version, and entire store had it's employees suspended). But at least I'm getting overtime.




Did The King Do A Drive-BY??


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Evening all! Mac, I worked today, and I work tomorrow. It's a long story as to why (short version, and entire store had it's employees suspended). But at least I'm getting overtime.



when you say the entire store of employees got the axe, you don't mean you.

whew.........you still got a job and the trip is still on.

that's all that matters andy..


----------



## jillybeene71

I just book all star movies for MNSSHP. We have never been and am excited because i didnt think my next trip to orlando would be til july 2010. 
I was even thinking about doing a HHN one of the nights were there. how early in oct. does hhn start?
I dont know why im asking as I am a big skerd baby, but you never know.

were going oct 2-5 (secretly hoping hhn starts way later in the month, so I wont have to pretend not to be skerd)


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey I got a question? Do all kids in the 14-17 old drive you DRIVE YOU NUTTSS???


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> I just book all star movies for MNSSHP. We have never been and am excited because i didnt think my next trip to orlando would be til july 2010.
> I was even thinking about doing a HHN one of the nights were there. how early in oct. does hhn start?
> I dont know why im asking as I am a big skerd baby, but you never know.
> 
> were going oct 2-5 (secretly hoping hhn starts way later in the month, so I wont have to pretend not to be skerd)



i booked at all star sports starting oct 2nd.  i don't know which night to do mnsshp yet though.  what night are you going?

hhn starts the last weekend of sept. 
and then weekends with weeknights added on in october.

i start my trip at the motherland and then have car service move me to hrh.
i have my hhn tickets starting with the 9th of oct.

if you are going oct 2-5, you will be able to hit some hhn nights.
Oct. 3,4,5 will be hhn when you are in orlando.

are you staying entirely at disney and driving over for hhn when you are in orlando?

we'll have to meet up so i can put a name and face together!



donaldduck352 said:


> Hey I got a question? Do all kids in the 14-17 old drive you DRIVE YOU NUTTSS???




yes, they started to drive me nuts soon after birth and it has never let up yet.

doesn't that make you feel good, like you have something to look forwards to............


----------



## RVGal

Evening everyone.

I haven't been around much for the past few months.  With Joshua out of school and all that stuff, I just don't find myself here all that often.

So, I've got some good news and I've got some bad news.

The good news is, we're going to Disney World next week.  Leaving on Friday and coming home the following Tuesday.

The bad news is, we're going to Disney World next week as a family group trip because Carol's cancer is back and it doesn't look good.

If anybody has the desire to offer up a prayer, we're hoping for a miracle.


----------



## macraven

carol and the entire family still on my prayer list.
i never took any of you off of it.


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> I haven't been around much for the past few months. With Joshua out of school and all that stuff, I just don't find myself here all that often.
> 
> So, I've got some good news and I've got some bad news.
> 
> The good news is, we're going to Disney World next week. Leaving on Friday and coming home the following Tuesday.
> 
> The bad news is, we're going to Disney World next week as a family group trip because Carol's cancer is back and it doesn't look good.
> 
> If anybody has the desire to offer up a prayer, we're hoping for a miracle.


  don't give up, we're all pulling for u!


----------



## roseprincess

Tricia-   and prayers for Carol


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> when you say the entire store of employees got the axe, you don't mean you.
> 
> whew.........you still got a job and the trip is still on.
> 
> that's all that matters andy..



No, I'm still employed. And they didn't get fired, just suspended.


----------



## jillybeene71

Im booked at disney all 3 nights...I bought tickets for the thursday (2nd) so its no turning back now. I figured a thursday wouldnt be too crowded as the kiddies will be in school and wont want to stay out late. hopefully Im the only disfunctional parent who lets their kid skip school for 2 1/2 days.  

were driving so I'd leave the little one with my mom and take the older ones to hhn. still not sure tho, im still on the fence...more so on the "girl you stupid to put yourself through a night of, well...horror" side of the fence. 

Just that clown is enough to soil my britches.  

well im still looking for more hotel discounts...are oct ones out yet for disney? i got a aaa rate of 84.15...one week earlier the rate was 65.  sucks, but that weekend was the only time i could get off.
yes...a meet would bee great (sorry I had to):  ...btw...how is the nose?


----------



## keishashadow

chase disney has a code that came out on thursday, cannot remember the exact dates though; should be released to public soon if it follows past practice (see mousesavers for current offerings...im told expedia has good last minute rates for onsite WDW too)

2-1/2 days is nothing as long as the grades are good, skool is in the loop & work is made up imo...i've been doing it for over 20 years w/my DS & they've all managed to survive 

mary r u there yet? 

andy - i don't think i've ever heard the word "suspended" used in a work environment.  typically, time off with or w/o pay, just to get the peeps out of the building; followed by dismissal of course it plays out much differently in a union shop.  Regardless, hope things work out well for you!

tomorrow is officer jer's 22nd birthday...he gets to work a double, which is a good thing . His buds had his bd bash last night, a big old bonfire blowout...didn't even look hungover today


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> Im booked at disney all 3 nights...I bought tickets for the thursday (2nd) so its no turning back now. I figured a thursday wouldnt be too crowded as the kiddies will be in school and wont want to stay out late. hopefully Im the only disfunctional parent who lets their kid skip school for 2 1/2 days.
> 
> were driving so I'd leave the little one with my mom and take the older ones to hhn. still not sure tho, im still on the fence...more so on the "girl you stupid to put yourself through a night of, well...horror" side of the fence.
> 
> Just that clown is enough to soil my britches.
> 
> well im still looking for more hotel discounts...are oct ones out yet for disney? i got a aaa rate of 84.15...one week earlier the rate was 65.  sucks, but that weekend was the only time i could get off.
> yes...a meet would bee great (sorry I had to):  ...btw...how is the nose?



84.15 w/ aaa????

they bagged me 95 plus tax w/ aaa..........

got to check out mousesavers as i have the disney visa.

brb.......


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> chase disney has a code that came out on thursday, cannot remember the exact dates though; should be released to public soon if it follows past practice (see mousesavers for current offerings...im told expedia has good last minute rates for onsite WDW too)
> 
> 2-1/2 days is nothing as long as the grades are good, skool is in the loop & work is made up imo...i've been doing it for over 20 years w/my DS & they've all managed to survive
> 
> mary r u there yet?
> 
> andy - i don't think i've ever heard the word "suspended" used in a work environment.  typically, time off with or w/o pay, just to get the peeps out of the building; followed by dismissal of course it plays out much differently in a union shop.  Regardless, hope things work out well for you!
> 
> tomorrow is officer jer's 22nd birthday...he gets to work a double, which is a good thing . His buds had his bd bash last night, a big old bonfire blowout...didn't even look hungover today




keisha, i just checked the mousesavers site and the only reward/visa special for rooms only end for trips on 9/27.
the next promo is for oct 17 or something like that.

where did you see the discounted value rooms for oct 2 -8?

give me a heads up can you please.

i don't get it.
i am paying $10 a night more plus tax than another homie here....
and i called and was not given the rate in case there is one out there for visa.....and used aaa for my discount.


i am getting annoyed.............


----------



## macraven

tell officer jer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 for me....


i can't believe he will be 22.
i can remember when he was a teeenager............yikes, we are getting old!


----------



## macraven

keisha, is this what you were thinking of....the one for sept?

did you see one for october too?  if you did, help me out. i can't find any for oct 2.


Take advantage of select
Walt Disney World® Resort rates.

Now is the perfect time to book an end-of-summer getaway. Cardmembers can save on select Walt Disney World® Resort getaways during special dates in August and September. 

The number of rooms allocated for this offer is limited. Minimum length of stay requirements may apply for Friday or Saturday arrivals. See Important Details.

Select Disney Value Resorts
$641 per night plus tax for stays most nights between 8/17-8/26, 9/1-9/9 or 9/22-9/272 in a standard room.


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> Im booked at disney all 3 nights...I bought tickets for the thursday (2nd) so its no turning back now. I figured a thursday wouldnt be too crowded as the kiddies will be in school and wont want to stay out late. hopefully Im the only disfunctional parent who lets their kid skip school for 2 1/2 days.
> 
> were driving so I'd leave the little one with my mom and take the older ones to hhn. still not sure tho, im still on the fence...more so on the "girl you stupid to put yourself through a night of, well...horror" side of the fence.
> 
> Just that clown is enough to soil my britches.
> 
> well im still looking for more hotel discounts...are oct ones out yet for disney? i got a aaa rate of 84.15...one week earlier the rate was 65.  sucks, but that weekend was the only time i could get off.
> yes...a meet would bee great (sorry I had to):  ...btw...how is the nose?




the nose is sore.

is the 84.14$ rate per night for oct 2nd or another date?
i used the aaa and paying 10 more 
i don't get it.

if you book the mnsshp and have the disney reward card, you get $25 off per ticket for it. great savings.

how old are the other 2 kids?
just asking since you mentioned going to hhn.

off to ketchup now...bbl


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Mac, we're currently paying $94.67/night (tax included) for Pop for our stay in Oct ... waiting until the AP rates are released though - hoping that will be cheaper*


----------



## macraven

i did not renew my disney ap 5 years ago when the price increased to about $425 to renew.

i only have the aaa to use for the discount.

oh, sports is in a different county and a higher tax.
i pay 13.5% tax while other resorts with the exception of all stars and animal kingdom lodge, pay 12.5%

weekends have an additional charge at the hotels.

i don't make purchases at the gift shop at my hotel.
i buy my disney junk at the contemporary hotel shop or at dtd.

i'm getting anxious to hear about the rip tours.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> No, I'm still employed. And they didn't get fired, just suspended.


*
   OK, this is me in my former life as an HR advisor asking ... what the heck did they do to all get suspended???*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Yeah, I'm hoping they'll announce the RIP tours very soon too *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> OK, this is me in my former life as an HR advisor asking ... what the heck did they do to all get suspended???*



thank you for asking him that question.

i was wondering also but since andy usually just blurts out what's on his mind and didn't tonight, i was hoping someone else would take the bait...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> thank you for asking him that question.



*Welcome!!  *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> OK, this is me in my former life as an HR advisor asking ... what the heck did they do to all get suspended???*



From what my supervisor (and supervisor of that store) told me is that they cashed around $8000 in fraud checks (so far only a little over $7000 has come back, don't know if that's all though). And he also mentioned that they didn't verified the funds in the bank, and it was an account that our company has some sort of account with cause we have a tax ID number to verify funds (so it's either Chase or Wachovia). We get strings of fraud checks all the time. I think I avoided 2 (or 4) today. Had 2 different people come in at 2 different times of the day to cash checks. The only way I could find the number for the company of the checks was directory assistance, which isn't reliable considering how easy it is to set up a phone number and cancel it in a few days. And I couldn't find the company in the Cole's directory (it's like a phone book, but you can look up people/companies by address or phone number). I called Chase and 10 times the funds weren't available, which for a payroll account is a little odd, which is why we verify for that amount. And both the people had 2 checks each for the same pay period, one was a big amount, the other was a smaller amount. Tres suspicious, no?  So yay for me!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> From what my supervisor (and supervisor of that store) told me is that they cashed around $8000 in fraud checks (so far only a little over $7000 has come back, don't know if that's all though). And he also mentioned that they didn't verified the funds in the bank, and it was an account that our company has some sort of account with cause we have a tax ID number to verify funds (so it's either Chase or Wachovia). We get strings of fraud checks all the time. I think I avoided 2 (or 4) today. Had 2 different people come in at 2 different times of the day to cash checks. The only way I could find the number for the company of the checks was directory assistance, which isn't reliable considering how easy it is to set up a phone number and cancel it in a few days. And I couldn't find the company in the Cole's directory (it's like a phone book, but you can look up people/companies by address or phone number). I called Chase and 10 times the funds weren't available, which for a payroll account is a little odd, which is why we verify for that amount. And both the people had 2 checks each for the same pay period, one was a big amount, the other was a smaller amount. Tres suspicious, no?  So yay for me!



*Holy Crap Batman!!

Good job you caught the cheques tho!!*


----------



## macraven

our boy did good.


now, the big question, does he get a bonus for his wise actions?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> our boy did good.
> 
> 
> now, the big question, does he get a bonus for his wise actions?



If I could have verified somehow that they were truly fraud and had them arrested, I would've gotten $50. Maybe they'll be nice when I get my yearly review though......whenever that will be.


----------



## jillybeene71

mac...do you have a preferred room? i know they run 10.00 more than standard which is what I booked. (i say let the bratty ungrateful teens walk the 10 miles from the bus to the room.)

also could be tax to...never thought of that, as I dont live there and have no clue what hotel is in what county and all that mess. 

and I wish I had the Chase card...that would have saved me a hundred bucks. 

and my older ones are 17 and 15. too young for the craziness of hhn? (secretly hoping she says yes)

**I just read on Tour Guide Mike Disney cancelled the party on Oct. 3. The one for the 2nd and the 5th is still on.**


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> mac...do you have a preferred room? i know they run 10.00 more than standard which is what I booked. (i say let the bratty ungrateful teens walk the 10 miles from the bus to the room.)
> 
> also could be tax to...never thought of that, as I dont live there and have no clue what hotel is in what county and all that mess.
> 
> and I wish I had the Chase card...that would have saved me a hundred bucks.
> 
> and my older ones are 17 and 15. too young for the craziness of hhn? (secretly hoping she says yes)
> 
> **I just read on Tour Guide Mike Disney cancelled the party on Oct. 3. The one for the 2nd and the 5th is still on.**



the prefered are 10 more but your rate of 84 w/aaa is a good deal.
without the prefered, it looks like your cost would have been 74.
congrats.

wait, i reread your post. you don't have the preferred but the standard, i have standard also.

i'll have to call to see what to do.  that can wait till this week.  no more rushing.
i get tmg also and need to get back to read it.  haven't read it but 2 times since i bought it back in may.
i only subbed to it for the chat and messages.


some 15 year olds can do hhn, it depends on the person.
17 should be ok for the average 17 year old.

have them go to the hhn website and see how they feel about it.  look at the clues.
also pull up past years hhn on youtube.

will be back later.

have your backs covered, going to church soon


----------



## donaldduck352

Hows everyones Sunday going.Great I hope..

Boring around here off and on rain allday long.

Oh well.But no one Dis'ing.

Starting to think the SAN thread is a night club  

BBL to see whats going on..


----------



## jillybeene71

Afternoon peeps, 
just saw the Dark Knight. Blew me away!! It was the best movie Ive seen in a while. If Ledger doesnt at least get a nomination, its rigged.
 It was aslo a bit funny (which I didnt expect)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon homies

 ... hope everyone is having a great Sunday.  Will check back in later!*


----------



## RAPstar

evening!!


----------



## scotlass

RVGal said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> I haven't been around much for the past few months.  With Joshua out of school and all that stuff, I just don't find myself here all that often.
> 
> So, I've got some good news and I've got some bad news.
> 
> The good news is, we're going to Disney World next week.  Leaving on Friday and coming home the following Tuesday.
> 
> The bad news is, we're going to Disney World next week as a family group trip because Carol's cancer is back and it doesn't look good.
> 
> If anybody has the desire to offer up a prayer, we're hoping for a miracle.



Hey youse....

Tricia Im sending all my love and prayers over the water to youse....


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon homies
> 
> ... hope everyone is having a great Sunday.  Will check back in later!*



Hey youse...

I had an awesome Sunday.

We went with my sister and her family to a wee country farm/play park down the coast.

Here's some pics..............






The boy on his  pony ride..






" Charlie " the goat.The boy loved this goat and even named him !!






 A Lama...I spent the next hour singing Michael Jackson songs..much to the annoyance of my family !!  






This wee Donkey is only 6 days old.....TOO CUTE !!






The Boy and my nephew on the wee train which took you round the park.






Note the " can I have one mommy " face....but I stood strong !! 

And does any one know what this hairy beastie is......I'll give you a clue.....Its Scottish !!


----------



## ky07

*Stopped by to say hi to all you homies
Been sick and still am and allergies aren't any better  *


----------



## macraven

scottish yak?

look like:
 American bison, yak, Scottish Highland and Hereford calves


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopped by to say hi to all you homies
> Been sick and still am and allergies aren't any better  *



i'm sorry you are sick....

but aren't you thrilled you weren't sick on the vacation and waited until you got home to feel yucky......


----------



## macraven

6 hours later and no nod of the head from scotlass....

i guess this means i won and guessed correctly.........

and you know why i won don't youse..............

i'm a MAC



i won't be around in the morning.  leaving for the city at 5:35am and should be home around noon, i hope.

catch you homies then.


last one in needs to lock up this joint tonight.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> 6 hours later and no nod of the head from scotlass....
> 
> i guess this means i won and guessed correctly.........
> 
> and you know why i won don't youse..............
> 
> i'm a MAC
> 
> i won't be around in the morning.  leaving for the city at 5:35am and should be home around noon, i hope.
> 
> catch you homies then.
> 
> last one in needs to lock up this joint tonight.....




Good luck in the city, and hope you're home early enough for a good nap.  Is anyone else up?  I forgot to check the lights.  I guess I'll sing you all a lullaby and lock up.  The pets are in and dozing.  Any latecomers need to get the key from under my dog's tongue.

Nighty-night!

Taminator Macadamia TuTu Lizardbreath Mohican Swabber


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies 

Tricia - *many* hugs and prayers for you and the family.   Going to Disney will be a nice diversion to the news. Carol is a fighter, so I do not see her giving in to this.......miracles can and DO happen.  

mac - sorry to hear about the bee......good thing is that it died. serves it right, stupid bee.

scotlass - awesome pictures. looks like the littles had a great time. thanks for sharing

andy/rob - good job catching the fraud checks. hoping the sup's remember that come review/raise time  

I really haven't had the time to read back 10-12 pages, so anything else i missed, please forgive me  

donald - just think less than a month before school starts for you all, right? 30 days here      but wait......that means 30 days and I need to get a job   will have all three in school all day long - free ride time is over   

Hope everyone has a great Monday. Got to hit some laundry. Deck is too wet to continue staining/sealing.....this is going to take forever  

check in with you all later.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm back. TR and pics later.

I have an appointment to go to.


----------



## keishashadow

good monday all!  
*fyi to those on the fence buying their WDW tix...they're going up on Sunday, August 3rd...get thee to tix broker *

i use UT, not sure if i can scrape up the dough for next year, when i haven't made the CC payment yet for last trip . Do get $100 off APHs, yet my darkside addiction doesn't make it quite the deal anymore even if i can knock out 2 or 3 trips. 


macraven said:


> tell officer jer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me....
> 
> 
> i can't believe he will be 22.
> i can remember when he was a teeenager............yikes, we are getting old!


we're getting wizzer or is that wiser? thanks, that's one hot HB greeting- cool!

i was thinking the chase one, u r right as usual, 

_Carib Beach $99 (_8/16-8/24, 9/1-9/9, or 9/22-9/27)
_Values-stand $64 (_8/17-8/26, 9/1-9/9 or 9/22-9/27) 
_OKW-studio $169 (_8/8, 8/9, 8/15, 8/16, 8/22, 8/23, or 9/1-9/27)

id keep checking expedia 

will keep my  peepers open though

GOOD LUCK TODAY 



RAPstar said:


> If I could have verified somehow that they were truly fraud and had them arrested, I would've gotten $50. Maybe they'll be nice when I get my yearly review though......whenever that will be.


take notes & prepare a nice report of all the great things u have done for the company & deliver it _before_ ur review (as in when u get the notice of the date)...think of it as advertising



jillybeene71 said:


> Afternoon peeps,
> just saw the Dark Knight. Blew me away!! It was the best movie Ive seen in a while. If Ledger doesnt at least get a nomination, its rigged.
> It was aslo a bit funny (which I didnt expect)


 
yep, images still r floating around my mind , creepy fun



ky07 said:


> *Stopped by to say hi to all you homies*
> *Been sick and still am and allergies aren't any better  *


oh dear, be well


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey all!

Been gone for awhile, I had to go on a trip with my sons for a week


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Good afternoon everyone!

Just stopping in for a quick hello.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## jillybeene71

yes...creepy fun is exactly what I would call it. 
I liked the part when he made the pencil dissappear...does that make me weird?   and the part when the joker was dressed like a nurse with the wig on... walking away from the blowing up hospital just cracked me up. again, does that make me weird?


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> 6 hours later and no nod of the head from scotlass....
> 
> i guess this means i won and guessed correctly.........
> 
> and you know why i won don't youse..............
> 
> i'm a MAC
> 
> 
> 
> i won't be around in the morning.  leaving for the city at 5:35am and should be home around noon, i hope.
> 
> catch you homies then.
> 
> 
> last one in needs to lock up this joint tonight.....




Hey youse....

Its a Highland cow... or a heelind coo if ye want ta say it right !! 

Nice one mac....see, its in the genes.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just popping in to say afternoon ... or evening (whichever it may be for you when you read this) ... will check back in later
*


----------



## RAPstar

hi all!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey all,hope it was a good Monday..

Man time is flying,kids go back to school the 18th.I cann't wate 

But the price to put clothes on them is just as much as a trip to US 

I'll try to BBL to see whats going on..


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening folks!


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  We went camping this weekend to a state park in the UP of Michigan and had a beautiful cabin on the lake.  A lot nicer than we were expecting.  Royce took Stephen and 4 of his friends up Friday night for his birthday, then Saturday he brought the guys home and we went up as a family, with - of course - Matt's GF.  I'll try to space some pictures out over the next few days.

Stephen's cake.  The picture is their high school's mascot:






The guys getting ready to go rafting:






The cabin:






The view of Green Bay itself (the actual bay in Lake Michigan, not the city).  If you look closely, you can see the guys out in their raft in the distance:






The "lawn" area in front of the cabins.  There are actually 2 more looking in this direction (the cabin would be to your right and the lake right to your left) and 2 more behind you.  Nice that you couldn't see the others from our cabin - felt private, but you'd have people walking through the lawn area:


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies,
Went to the pool this afternoon w/ the kids. Today is the first weekday I didn't have to drive the kids anywhere!(except on fridays)

Family wedding yest went well  
DD and DS sat thru the catholic wedding ceremony pretty well.
Reception was a little different story. Chrissy was a little upset things were moving slow, like getting her dinner. This is the first wedding DD and DS have ever been to. We did do some dancing. Finally DH and I did a couple of slow dances together! This is the 3rd wedding in about 12 months we have been to. The wedding last Sept. DH and I went to out of town, we couldn't even dance to. The music was way bad and crappy   
The DJ kept playing alot of hiphop every other word cursing stuff at hte September wedding. Not my kind of music  
Also alot of country w/ cursing in it. Why the bride and groom liked that kind of music, I have no clue  
Wedding in May we went to, we didn't get to stay for the dancing, as we had to pick up the kids by a certain time or else....
I'll have to post a couple of pics of the wedding when I have time.


K-fish- how was the Poconos? Did you stay at a certain resort? Cove Haven, Brookdale or somewhere else? 


St. L- hope you are feeling better  and mummy dust

Scotlass- enjoyed the pics  

Marcie- enjoyed your pics!

Hi to all!


Gotta run.

have a good evening homies!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening ... *


----------



## macraven

evening homies......i'm back..........

well i left early morning before 6 and home just after 5:30 today.
took a nap soon after and then woke up.


i'm like my cats now.
days and night mixed up and don't know when to sleep

doc said it was a yellowjacket and not a bee i snorted.
it doesn't make it hurt less but who really cares.....

a bee sting to me is a bee no matter if it is yellow..........


i definitely on for my trip now in the fall and kicking up my heels in excitement.

woo hoo.


going to go ketchup up now.......


hearing about kids going back to school, counting down the days, preparing for school purchases give me the willies......

i have to go back before the little angels do.............


----------



## macraven

marci, did you make that cake?
it is a beaut.  i know your son was wowed by it.


the junior high in our town has the pirates as the school mascot.

when the zero tolerance against weapons came into play, the school board had the jr high alter the mascot.

our pirate no longer has a knife in his mouth.
they took out the knife and gave the pirate a sneer type of smile.

it suxs big time.
pirates are pirates...........they need their knives...


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

Hope everyone had a good Monday.  It's five minutes to Tuesday here.

I have packing to do for DH's trip to Atlanta tomorrow.  We'll miss each other.  He turned down a great paying job this last year because it would involve a lot of world travel, a.k.a. too much time away from home.  This is only an overnight trip, he hasn't left yet, and we're already pining for each other.  Sigh....  

Taminator


----------



## macraven

oh that is so sweet.

i love it when mr mac takes trips.

i can sit up late and play on the computer then eat ice cream for breakfast the next day........which would be almost noon time for me... 


write a little love note and slip it in mr tude's luggage.
it will tears to his eyes.....


i love the ogre............so cute


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!

Marcie:  looks like a great place to stay!

Rose:  we have a place up in the Poconos in one of the communities.  Glad to hear that the wedding wen well!

Tricia:  thinking of your family and Carol  



To everyone else....have a great Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

we lost the first human alarm clock, Fletcher
now we have lost our 2nd and 3rd alarm clocks.

i know that because Kfish came to wake us up this morning.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!  

Marci- What a beautiful lake and a yummy looking cake, hey that rhymes!

Mac - A yellow jacket isn't a bee?  Then what the heck is it?


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies!
> 
> Marci- What a beautiful lake and a yummy looking cake, hey that rhymes!
> 
> Mac - A yellow jacket isn't a bee?  Then what the heck is it?



all i know is the doc corrected me.
i should google it.

i always thought if it was yellow, made a buzzing sound and hurt like the dickens when stung, was a bee.

either way, it wasn't fun.


----------



## marciemi

Isn't a yellow jacket a type of wasp?  That's what I always thought.  Think the difference is that an actual honey bee - if it stings you - dies.  Those stupid yellow jackets can sting as many times as they want and go on their merry way!

Mac - no I didn't make the cake.  Not that talented.  Never thought about the knife regarding school rules, etc.  Good thing he didn't take it to school!  Are we getting a little paranoid here?  Guess we'll see how long the knife lasts in their school logo.

Okay, a few more pics!  This time, just of the inside of the cabin itself (with random assorted kids thrown in!).  Kitchen area:






Across from the kitchen:






First half of bedroom 1:






Other half:






Bedroom 2 (complete w/ GF!):






Dining room:






Main room, looking into bedroom 1:


----------



## macraven

that looks like a great place marci!


----------



## roseprincess

Marcie- I like the cabin pics! Thanks for sharing  



Pics from the family wedding on Sunday. -my 3rd cousin got married-
Bride and groom. I'm related to the bride's side.





Pic of Matthew





Another pic of Matthew- he does look handsome, doesn't he?





Pic of Matthew and Chrissy





My cousin Lisa- she is on the left. I don't know who the woman is on the right. Lisa and I are the same age. Her neice is the one that got married.


----------



## roseprincess

wedding cake- no, it wasn't cannoli cake  it was cream filling inside-still yummy!





Matthew and I dancing- I was holding his face. I think I was trying to get Matthew to look at me when DH took the pic.





DH and I- Matthew took the pic. I was in the middle of instructing Matthew on how to take the pic. I don't look very good in this pic. If you can see on the left, Chrissy is in the background, with her hands on her hips. She was a little angry at the time.





Another pic of me at another wedding last Sept. I had to model for my mom, as she bought me the sequin jacket.







Gotta run now finish making lunch and then take Chrissy for her 24hr holter monitor hook up at her ped cardiologist office.


----------



## keishashadow

Good luck Rose!  lovely pics of u & the family 

marci - wow, is that yours...a very nice cabin, such a treat for your son.  Really bet ur son appreciated you bringing his girlfriend along.  That is a big lake, ur kids were brave to go out in that little raft 

not sure re wasps or hornets, know i was bit repeatedly by one a few years ago (flew down bathing suit top), resulting in new allergy ; had to go to ER breathing issues, scary...evidently can happen to u @ anytime - who knew?


----------



## macraven

i remember you and the epi pen............

gee, if one flew down my top, he wouldn't get lost.   

rose, great pictures.  the entire family love so lovely and happy.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## roseprincess

Janet and Mac-thanks and glad you enjoyed the pics.

Janet- Happy belated birthday to your DS!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Afternoon/evening, homies!

Mr. Tude just left, and it was sad.

Marcie, the cabin and lake look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your family sure does a lot of traveling.  You must be an absolute whiz at packing and living out of suitcases.  I have no idea how to pack light and I always bring way too much, "just in case."

Roseprincess, the wedding was huge and gorgeous!  The bride and groom looked wonderful, and you and your family looked super snazzy.  Loved the cake!

Glad you like my ogre, Mac.  I feel like one today.  Grrrrrr....  
Too many phone calls this morning, by people assuming I have nothing to do.  'Cuz I'm JUST a mom.
One important appointment that I scheduled and shuffled everything else around (like, ten things), and that person forgot.
No energy to deal with a tantrum throwing 2 y/o booger who is LITERALLY able to climb walls.

I'm ready for a long winter's nap.  Is it okay to hibernate for a week in 100+ degree weather?

Okay, I'm done growling.

I think I'll find a Barbie doll and snap its neck.

Thanks to everyone for giving me other things to think and smile about.  Kepp those pictures coming!

Tamie the Ogre


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Rose - your pics are great,youse guys look like you had fun.And the cake looked yummy.

Oh,by the way was Joan Collins on the bride or grooms side ? ( the lady in the pic with your cousin...no...just me then )

Tamie - No Irish here, just Brave Heart blood pumping through these veins !! 

We had a huge thunder storm here tonight.Lightning and everything...it was so cool.


----------



## marciemi

Janet - my mom had that happen as well.  Never had a problem for 65 years, then they were at a garage sale and she got stung and they barely made it to the ER in time.  Luckily she recognized a reaction and took some benadryl that she had in the car while my dad drove crazily - otherwise they said her airway was so swollen she wouldn't have been able to breathe at all.  So now she always carries an epipen too.

Rose - beautiful pictures!  I haven't been to a wedding in ages (2005?) and they seem like such a hassle at the time but when you look back at all the pics it's so nice to see everyone all dressed up and happy.  Although personally I'd take a cruise for that!  But it's been even longer since my last one of those!

Tamie - sorry about your day!  I HATE people who do that.  Like they can't understand that maybe other people have lives and plans too and when you then confront them they're all "oh, it's no big deal!"    Next time let her arrange HER schedule!  Sorry - no Barbies here to let you strangle, but I could spare some Legos that you could build and knock over!

Okay, you've see enough of the cabin pics - now more of the "people" pics.  Incidentally this was just a state park rental cabin - $50 a night.  Really reasonable I think.  Did I mention I already booked it for next summer?  Told a coworker about it and she wanted to go in Sept so I checked into it for her and there were like 3 of the 4 weekend still available so now I want to book it for myself!    Think she'd mind?!  Okay, you asked for them!

Matt and the GF in front of the lake:






The campfire - yes, you can pick out my DS in his DIS green crocs!:






Guess who?






Stephen WAY up in a tree:






The 4 kids out on a log over the lake:






Okay - I think that's it for this batch!  I'll keep up with you guys for a few more days here, then Friday we leave for a week plus in Michigan.  We'll be camping, spending time with my family and the kids' old friends, and spending a couple days at Cedar Point.  Not sure how much internet or time we'll have!


----------



## keishashadow

thanks rose, funny he didn't want a cake so i did doughnuts instead 

marci - that is a deal, the state cabins i've seen in pa aren't quite so cushy, id rather tent it 

mac - can't remember when ur going to MNSSHP, got an email they cancelled the party on 10/3, supposed to be calling everybody

off to hide my barbie dolls (very fond of my Scarlett O'Hara one )


----------



## marciemi

Janet - when was your DS's birthday?  Is that the one that's turning 15 as well?  Guess he and Stephen are pretty close if so!  Stephen's was the 23rd.  I looked back and couldn't find your post about his birthday - sorry!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet - when was your DS's birthday? Is that the one that's turning 15 as well? Guess he and Stephen are pretty close if so! Stephen's was the 23rd. I looked back and couldn't find your post about his birthday - sorry!


 
my family has 6 birthdays from end of May till mid August

youngest was end of May, Officer Jer's (middle son) was on Sunday, Oldest was 2 weeks prior...must be something to do with the harvest moon


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Doing my Pre-TR tonight, cause its been on my mind and I have nothing better to do. Go me!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I think I'll find a Barbie doll and snap its neck.
> 
> 
> 
> Tamie the Ogre



love that statement.
it's a hoot!



keishashadow said:


> my family has 6 birthdays from end of May till mid August
> 
> youngest was end of May, Officer Jer's (middle son) was on Sunday, Oldest was 2 weeks prior...must be something to do with the harvest moon



hmm, 8/8/08...........i wonder keisha who that could be...........



RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Doing my Pre-TR tonight, cause its been on my mind and I have nothing better to do. Go me!



well, i'm waiting to start to read it!



just ketchuping tonight.
going to try to get to bed soon.
i am tired.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> well, i'm waiting to start to read it!



Its been posted for at least an hour now, mac! But I understand that you're tired. I am too. And I have to work open to close again tomorrow and all weekend. But I'm getting 8 hours of overtime. So that rocks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Its been posted for at least an hour now, mac! But I understand that you're tired. I am too. And I have to work open to close again tomorrow and all weekend. But I'm getting 8 hours of overtime. So that rocks!



*Give us a link ... puuuhhhllleeeze? (yes I'm lazy)

By the way  *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Give us a link ... puuuhhhllleeeze? (yes I'm lazy)
> 
> By the way  *



Pre-Trip Report


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Pre-Trip Report



 *thank you *


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all---hump day again---have a great 1

time to make the doughnuts---BBL


----------



## KStarfish82

Rise and shine everybody!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> morning all---hump day again---have a great 1
> 
> time to make the doughnuts---BBL










like Homer
like daughter
love doughnuts
and it
shows...........


----------



## macraven

morning homies....


i need to count noses sometime today
lots of MIA'S

and missing everyone of them.....


----------



## RVGal

I'm here!  I'm packing.  Trying to make sure I don't forget anything.  I've never had to throw together a trip last minute like this.  We leave tomorrow, but probably won't arrive at WDW until Friday.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

I'm here Mac.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I'm here!  I'm packing.  Trying to make sure I don't forget anything.  I've never had to throw together a trip last minute like this.  We leave tomorrow, but probably won't arrive at WDW until Friday.




nose #1




ky07 said:


> *Good morning Homies  *



nose #2



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> I'm here Mac.



nose#3



and still counting.....


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I'm here!  I'm packing.  Trying to make sure I don't forget anything.  I've never had to throw together a trip last minute like this.  We leave tomorrow, but probably won't arrive at WDW until Friday.




i see you............

isn't it great doing a last minute trip.
no time to fret over forgetting to do something.

use my plan, if you didn't pack it, you can buy it when you arrive to your destination

i know you will have a great time on Carol's Special Trip Event.

we are all going to be there in spirit with you.


oh, and drive   the speed limit or the ::cop:er on our thread might zoom over from texas to nab you.......

_homies watching over homies i always say.._


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I'm here! I'm packing. Trying to make sure I don't forget anything. I've never had to throw together a trip last minute like this. We leave tomorrow, but probably won't arrive at WDW until Friday.


 hope the trip is magical for y'all 

mac im here...pssst...no magic 8-08-08 for me...it's the 9th lol.  DH taking me to kennywood that day , it'll work!  my rl friends think im bonkers...they just don't get it , all say they're too old for amusementparks 

off to read andy's pretrippie

then taking ma to see Xfiles (to get the stink blown off of her as my pa used to say charming expression)

have a great day all!


----------



## marciemi

Nose to count!  Got the kids busy packing so just checking in quickly here.  Tricia - have a great trip!  When was your last WDW trip?  I don't remember seeing any trip reports from you since I've been hanging out here, but maybe my mind is just going (yeah, I'm pretty sure that's it either way!).

I'll catch you guys later - have a super day!


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Tamie - No Irish here, just Brave Heart blood pumping through these veins !!
> 
> We had a huge thunder storm here tonight.Lightning and everything...it was so cool.



I salute you, Scotlass.  I'm a Heinz 57 with lots of love for all my UK heritage.  I was actually teasingly referring to the Picts as Irish when I made the joke.

I LOVE thunder and lightening storms!  We get some doozies here, especially during tornado season.  None really recently.



keishashadow said:


> off to hide my barbie dolls (very fond of my Scarlett O'Hara one )



Don't worry, I like Scarlett, too.  I got my first Barbie doll ever for Christmas this last year.  Jared (7) got me a Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz Barbie and a Tinkerbell lamp from the little girls toy section.  I thought that was so sweet and adorable I put them on the fireplace mantle in the master bedroom.  He knows what I like!

If I steal a Barbie to kill, it won't be from a friend.  Have any enemies?  With Barbies?



Marcie, I can tell you've had plenty of people do the same thing to you!  If my time weren't spread all over the planet, maybe it wouldn't be as big a deal.  But when you've got to become an efficiancy expert to get through certain days/weeks, and several people in a row act like your time and effort is inconsequential,...  We have many legos here, too.  I can make a Barbie (even a robotic one that moves) and knock her to bits.  Thanks for the plan.

Great pictures again!  GF is really a cutie patootie.  I love the campfire picture with all the guys together and the tree climbing pic.  Handsome crew you've got!




RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Doing my Pre-TR tonight, cause its been on my mind and I have nothing better to do. Go me!




I love it!  And with all this overtime you're getting, you'll have more money for SHINY things again.  I think I'm almost as excited about UO/IoA shopping as I am about the rest of the trip.  So many cool things right at my fingertips!  Daily reminders of the best place in the world!  Expanded t-shirt wardrobe!  Jackets!  Pens!  Plush toys!  Salt and pepper shakers!  Cups!  Mugs!  Magnets!   I usually don't like shopping, but I LOVE souvenirs.  I should bring an extra suitcase.  Just a small one.  Or medium - no bigger than medium or large.



Tricia, hope you have a really, truly, wonderful trip.  I know you'll take lots of pictures so you can share all the great memories with us.  Don't forget to pack the duct tape and tranquilizers.


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Nose to count!  Got the kids busy packing so just checking in quickly here.  Tricia - have a great trip!  When was your last WDW trip?  I don't remember seeing any trip reports from you since I've been hanging out here, but maybe my mind is just going (yeah, I'm pretty sure that's it either way!).
> 
> I'll catch you guys later - have a super day!



I know it's too late for you to see this, but HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!

Tam

P.S. - Here's my nose, Mac.   I keep it on my hand.


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Nose to count!  Got the kids busy packing so just checking in quickly here.  Tricia - have a great trip!  When was your last WDW trip?  I don't remember seeing any trip reports from you since I've been hanging out here, but maybe my mind is just going (yeah, I'm pretty sure that's it either way!).
> 
> I'll catch you guys later - have a super day!



So, you ask a question and then flee the state?  Sheesh.  Well, when you get back, the answer is that our last trip was May, 2007.  I've got a trip report if you are really desperate for entertainment:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1473969

We split our days between Disney and Universal.  Hoping to do that again in October.  Carol is driving the train for this trip, so it will be strictly Disney.  She going to make me spend a full day at AK.  I just know it.   



Tinker-tude said:


> Tricia, hope you have a really, truly, wonderful trip.  I know you'll take lots of pictures so you can share all the great memories with us.  Don't forget to pack the duct tape and tranquilizers.



Duct tape.  Check.
Tranqulizers.  Dang.  I knew I forgot something.  Do I need the dart kind so I can take down anyone who needs it?  Oooooh... now there's an idea.  I'm off to check eBay and/or foreign country's pharmaceutical websites.


----------



## bubba's mom

brab flyin by.... 


Tricia...have I wished you a FAB trip?  If not...I know you will have a memorable time!  







keishashadow said:


> mac im here...pssst...no magic 8-08-08 for me...it's the 9th lol.  DH taking me to _kennywood _that day





  have fun at kennywood on the BIG day    I'll celebrate for ya too....on the beach


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> Duct tape.  Check.
> Tranqulizers.  Dang.  I knew I forgot something.  Do I need the dart kind so I can take down anyone who needs it?  Oooooh... now there's an idea.  I'm off to check eBay and/or foreign country's pharmaceutical websites.




Get several kinds of tranquilizers.  A few for close encounters where you need to be discreet, a few shooting darts for the runners.  You can get a Kung Pow cross bow at Walmart to shoot them with.  Just replace the foam dart with the sleepy poke.  I'm all out, or I'd beam them aboard your mothership.

Taminator


----------



## Metro West

Another fun Universal vs. Disney thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1901532

Have at it!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Another fun Universal vs. Disney thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1901532
> 
> Have at it!



*headdesk*


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Another fun Universal vs. Disney thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1901532
> 
> Have at it!






(may need backup)


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

This is gonna be good.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hope the trip is magical for y'all
> 
> mac im here...pssst...no magic 8-08-08 for me...it's the 9th lol.  DH taking me to kennywood that day , it'll work!  my rl friends think im bonkers...they just don't get it , all say they're too old for amusementparks




keisha, i think i made the same mistake the last four years also.

i guess i did the aug 8th instead of the 9th.
and in my notebook, i have 9th with a ? by it making me think it was the 8th.

each year we go thru this don't we................... 


i think you should celebrate your birthday on both days.
just in case i screw up again...


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> (may need backup)



I got yer back.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> *headdesk*



Thank you.  I put in my two cents.


----------



## jillybeene71

I posted on the disney side, but im posting here also...who knows what ride  photos can be used with the photopass card?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> morning homies....
> 
> 
> i need to count noses sometime today
> lots of MIA'S
> 
> and missing everyone of them.....



*I'm here too Mac ... just been busy with a surprise for our October RIP tour*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Another fun Universal vs. Disney thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1901532
> 
> Have at it!





bubba's mom said:


> (may need backup)



*   I went and added my 2 cents ...  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Redheads roc  

jilly...what photopass card?  UO doesn't have one...if you are talking about Disney, idk?


----------



## jillybeene71

bubba's mom said:


> Redheads roc
> 
> jilly...what photopass card?  UO doesn't have one...if you are talking about Disney, idk?




oops sorry...i meant disney. 

As I said before I posted on disney side but I will not venture back there again if yall dont mind...I know many of you go to both and will have answers for me for any park question I have.


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> I know it's too late for you to see this, but HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tam





RVGal said:


> So, you ask a question and then flee the state?  Sheesh.  Well, when you get back, the answer is that our last trip was May, 2007.  I've got a trip report if you are really desperate for entertainment:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1473969
> 
> We split our days between Disney and Universal.  Hoping to do that again in October.  Carol is driving the train for this trip, so it will be strictly Disney.  She going to make me spend a full day at AK.  I just know it.



Okay guys - I didn't flee the state yet!  Not until Friday morning, but I had to work today and have to tomorrow so need to pack whenever I can.  Between seeing family, camping, celebrating birthdays (lots of presents to wrap and bring) and bringing stuff for Cedar Point, I feel like I'm packing for about a zillion different things.  And of course I have ALL kinds of help!  

Tricia - I'll go back and read your trip report when I have a few down minutes here.  I was trying to catch up briefly and I have one kid whining that he needs money to take his GF to the movie and another whining because when I sent him in to work on the bread for dinner, his (yet other) brother "flicked hot water at him" (from the spaghetti).  Sigh!  Have to go soon before war breaks out.  Don't want a repeat of the "salsa on the ceiling" episode (although this time it would be spaghetti sauce instead!).

And I'm with you about AK.  Especially at this time of year.  Although if you get the chance (and want a nice, long, cool break), try to see Nemo, the Musical if you haven't.  That's the one thing I wish we'd been able to squeeze in again because I really enjoyed it.  



jillybeene71 said:


> I posted on the disney side, but im posting here also...who knows what ride  photos can be used with the photopass card?



As far as I last knew, still Test Track was the only one unless it's changed really recently.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
You can check me in too  

Been busy today with different things.
I disconnected Chrissy from the 24hr heart holter monitor this afternoon. She was very happy  Drove out to the Ped Cardiologist office again this afternoon to return the equipment. Then took the kids out for Dairy Queen ice cream b/c it was so hot (I don't have a/c in my van). 


Tricia- I wish Carol, you, and your family a very fun and fulfiiling trip    

Marcie- Have a great trip!! 

I'm sorry, I can't think off hand of who else I was going to respond to.
I have alot on my brain right now and also dinner is ready.

I'll try to bbl


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....



Im away to bed now because Ive got an early hospital appointment in the morn.....freakin out a wee bit to be sure !!  

Ive not been well for a wee while now and Im getting a scan to check me out.

Its a wee bit like " i want to know whats wrong but I dont really " if that makes any sense !!  


I read the Universal v Disney thread.....too funny....!!

Laters youse...


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse....
> 
> 
> 
> Im away to bed now because Ive got an early hospital appointment in the morn.....freakin out a wee bit to be sure !!
> 
> Ive not been well for a wee while now and Im getting a scan to check me out.
> 
> Its a wee bit like " i want to know whats wrong but I dont really " if that makes any sense !!
> 
> 
> I read the Universal v Disney thread.....too funny....!!
> 
> Laters youse...



Yikes!  Hope it's nothing big that's easy to solve.  You'll be in my prayers.

Tam


----------



## keishashadow

yikes scotlass, hope u r well

ditto for rose's chrissy

metro glad ur back w/your nose for news 
i liked DMs picture on the thread 

mac - hey, i like to party, one day is good, two is better 

re ride pics...somebody here gave me the hint just to take a pic of the display...guess what, many rides out in California (both USH & DL) have a new system that doesn't display them that way , always behind the curve i am

re Xfiles:  wait for the DVD, i want my aliens darnit!


----------



## jillybeene71

keishashadow said:


> yikes scotlass, hope u r well
> 
> ditto for rose's chrissy
> 
> metro glad ur back w/your nose for news
> i liked DMs picture on the thread
> 
> mac - hey, i like to party, one day is good, two is better
> 
> re ride pics...somebody here gave me the hint just to take a pic of the display...guess what, many rides out in California (both USH & DL) have a new system that doesn't display them that way , always behind the curve i am
> 
> re Xfiles:  wait for the DVD, i want my aliens darnit!



did the bootleg ride pics at Universal, they didnt come out so clear  I guess thats what i get for FREE...I pre ordered the disney photopass cd and thought maybe I could get some ride pics on the cd instead of buying them there. Were only going to MK and HS, so I wouldnt have too many anyway.


----------



## roseprincess

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Rose - your pics are great,youse guys look like you had fun.And the cake looked yummy.
> 
> Oh,by the way was Joan Collins on the bride or grooms side ? ( the lady in the pic with your cousin...no...just me then )


  I know, that lady does look like Joan Collins, doesn't she? 
I have no clue who she is  But I'm guessing she is a friend of the bride's family or somehow related to the bride's father, I guess.


----------



## marciemi

Think I was the one who told you that Janet.  Sorry!  Sounds like it still works for WDW mostly though.  My friend who just got back did it several times.  Speaking of her - they had an AWESOME time according to her.  They made it to MK 3 times - and the first two they got Dream FP's.  What's up with that?  I couldn't get them once anywhere!

Then they spent 3 days at Epcot, 2 at MGM and one at AK.  They somehow managed to miss Splash Mountain (her quote "oh, did you tell me that was one to see?  We didn't want to get wet!"), but it sounds like they saw most of the other stuff.  They did Sea World as well and weren't impressed much.

Now my friend is trying to convince me that we need to do a girls' trip back again.  Her DH and boys enjoyed it, but pretty much thought it was a "we did it once" type thing, but her youngest (only girl) who is 9 LOVED it and wants to go back.  We're talking possibly trying to go back next August if they have free dining.  I'd probably bring my buddy Stephen (only one of my kids who'd be thrilled to go back) and we'd just get one room at the cheapest place we could get (Pop or All Stars).  So what do you think?!  Yeah, I know, probably not going to happen but fun to plan/think about all the same.

It was funny - I was telling Eric this and that I didn't think he cared if he went again.  I said something like "If I told you suddenly that we were going to Disney next week, I don't think you'd be all excited" and he said "and if we WERE going to Disney next week, you'd just HAVE to make a Countdown Calendar for those 7 days, wouldn't you?"   Yeah, he knows me too well!


----------



## roseprincess

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse....
> 
> 
> 
> Im away to bed now because Ive got an early hospital appointment in the morn.....freakin out a wee bit to be sure !!
> 
> Ive not been well for a wee while now and Im getting a scan to check me out.
> 
> Its a wee bit like " i want to know whats wrong but I dont really " if that makes any sense !!
> 
> 
> I read the Universal v Disney thread.....too funny....!!
> 
> Laters youse...


Hope it isn't anything serious.   and prayers for you.


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


> So, you ask a question and then flee the state?  Sheesh.  Well, when you get back, the answer is that our last trip was May, 2007.  I've got a trip report if you are really desperate for entertainment:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1473969



Okay, I'm settled in here for the evening with my wine and cheese  and am off to read Tricia's trip report!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi to a lurker homie that knows me well  
If this certain lurker is reading, I need to tell the certain lurker that it might be best to register on the Disboards soon so we can PM each other if needed on a personal nature.
But register using a personal email address, not from work, as you can get in trouble with work with using a work email address. Don't want to get you in trouble with your work  
Hope to get a phone call from this certain lurker tomorrow(Thurs) to discuss something. That's all.


Back to regular programming


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> and he said "and if we WERE going to Disney next week, you'd just HAVE to make a Countdown Calendar for those 7 days, wouldn't you?"   Yeah, he knows me too well!




How far in advance do you do your countdown calendars?  I want to make one for our next trip to Universal.  Getting creative, having fun....

Tamie


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> How far in advance do you do your countdown calendars?  I want to make one for our next trip to Universal.  Getting creative, having fun....
> 
> Tamie



Calendar I made for the boys' cousins:






Calendar I made for our friends:






And our calendar:






So to answer your question - 77 days for us!

Well, I finished Tricia's trip report and loved it.  I know I didn't read it back when she wrote it.  Oh - to be able to do WDW with little kids again!  Wish I'd at least been able to do trip reports back when my guys were that age!  Well, at least I have mine from last summer - although my guys weren't little and cute then, it's still fun to read!  Well, the wine is gone and I'm done reading so it must be time for bed!  Catch you all later!


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Lawdy I'm tired!!! Thank goodness I'm off tomorrow. Then another week of work. Woo.


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Hi to a lurker homie that knows me well
> If this certain lurker is reading, I need to tell the certain lurker that it might be best to register on the Disboards soon so we can PM each other if needed on a personal nature.
> But register using a personal email address, not from work, as you can get in trouble with work with using a work email address. Don't want to get you in trouble with your work
> Hope to get a phone call from this certain lurker tomorrow(Thurs) to discuss something. That's all.
> 
> 
> Back to regular programming




hmmmm

gee 

wonder who this is going out to? covert messages on the DIS?? ( i have been around since thread one and I have the memory of an elephant too    ) 

seriously??????????????????????? 

in all honesty though - enjoyed your pictures and it *looks like you have a wonderful DH and great kids*, rose.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse....
> 
> 
> 
> Im away to bed now because Ive got an early hospital appointment in the morn.....freakin out a wee bit to be sure !!
> 
> Ive not been well for a wee while now and Im getting a scan to check me out.
> 
> Its a wee bit like " i want to know whats wrong but I dont really " if that makes any sense !!
> 
> 
> I read the Universal v Disney thread.....too funny....!!
> 
> Laters youse...



hey youse.....hang in there and all will work out fine.
i'm sorry youse are sick......

got you in my prayers.
keep us posted on how you are doing.

or i'll have to come over and hunt you down like a rabid dog....
i can do that....i have a passport.



marciemi said:


> Think I was the one who told you that Janet.  Sorry!  Sounds like it still works for WDW mostly though.  My friend who just got back did it several times.  Speaking of her - they had an AWESOME time according to her.  They made it to MK 3 times - and the first two they got Dream FP's.  What's up with that?  I couldn't get them once anywhere!
> 
> Then they spent 3 days at Epcot, 2 at MGM and one at AK.  They somehow managed to miss Splash Mountain (her quote "oh, did you tell me that was one to see?  We didn't want to get wet!"), but it sounds like they saw most of the other stuff.  They did Sea World as well and weren't impressed much.
> 
> Now my friend is trying to convince me that we need to do a girls' trip back again.  Her DH and boys enjoyed it, but pretty much thought it was a "we did it once" type thing, but her youngest (only girl) who is 9 LOVED it and wants to go back.  We're talking possibly trying to go back next August if they have free dining.  I'd probably bring my buddy Stephen (only one of my kids who'd be thrilled to go back) and we'd just get one room at the cheapest place we could get (Pop or All Stars).  So what do you think?!  Yeah, I know, probably not going to happen but fun to plan/think about all the same.
> 
> It was funny - I was telling Eric this and that I didn't think he cared if he went again.  I said something like "If I told you suddenly that we were going to Disney next week, I don't think you'd be all excited" and he said "and if we WERE going to Disney next week, you'd just HAVE to make a Countdown Calendar for those 7 days, wouldn't you?"   Yeah, he knows me too well!



drive them nuts.
start a calendar now and don't tell them the destination for the countdown...

i say go for another trip.


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Calendar I made for the boys' cousins:
> 
> Calendar I made for our friends:
> 
> And our calendar:
> 
> So to answer your question - 77 days for us!



Those are really cool!  I'm thinking of putting all the numbers up on poster board and covering one number a day with stickers of Shrek, Spider-Man, the Hulk, Simpsons, etc.  But we still have five months to go, so I'm thinking I'll wait a bit to make it, and just start gathering stickers.  I think three months is more than enough poster countdown fun for us.  But in October it will be easy to find Mummy stickers!

Tamie


----------



## macraven

calling it a night.

catch youse in the morning.

someone lock up and put the cat in the back room tonight.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> calling it a night.
> 
> catch youse in the morning.
> 
> someone lock up and put the cat in the back room tonight.



Just ordered a whole bunch of stickers.  Oriental Trading Company has lots of cool stickers.  All the Marvel Heroes, SpongeBob, Shrek, Seuss, and I can't remember what else I got.  Enough for many vacation countdown calendars!  We'll just set up another chart for Jared's Universal spending money.  He can earn it.

Guess I'll lock up.  
But if I put the cat in the back room, the dogs will just follow it.
Can I put the cat in a cushioned basket on the fridge, where our cat Belladonna used to sleep?

Nighty-night.

Zzzzzzzzzzz....

Tamie


----------



## donaldduck352

morning homies and sneetches etc

scotlass hope everything turns out allwright

hava a great day all  Dis @ Ya later


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!


----------



## marciemi

Tink - what I did was put a picture under each of the cards of one of the rides, etc. at one of the parks:






Then on the back of each card, there was a bit of trivia about whatever the picture was.  So, you'd peel off the card, read the trivia, see if you knew the answer (well, obviously I did, but everyone else!), then lift the post-it covering the picture to see if you were right:






Morning all - off to bike and then do serious packing!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!  

Marcie, what an awesome and creative idea.  Ever think about making them to sell on ebay?  Mind if I steal the idea and make my girls one?  They would love one of these.  

The cards are paint chips right?  What did you use to cover up the pictures with the cards?  Glue dots?


----------



## marciemi

Tizzy - I tried the glue dots on ours, but the cards kept coming off.  I finally used the old fashioned technique of just putting a piece of scotch tape across the top of each card (and yeah, they're the ones from Home Depot).  And I got the idea from here in the first place so go for it!  

Well, at least the paint chip cards.  I used to do countdown calendars with just the pictures and post it notes WAY back when my kids were little:











Yeah, I know, I should be working!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Very cool.  I will be visiting our local Lowes and picking up some Nickelodeon paint chips. My girls will love this idea.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## marciemi

I didn't know there were Nick paint chips - cool!  But we don't have Lowes around here so I guess I never checked.  I think there are some down in Appleton - next time we're down there I'll try to stock up for future reference!


----------



## keishashadow

oh, no........not arts & crafts flashbacks to summer camp @ all that entails...run for ur lives 

so no SplashMt cause u might get wet eh?  perfect logic 

aren't we all deep undercover here?


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

> I didn't know there were Nick paint chips - cool!



Oh yeah!  We painted DD's bookshelves, one of the colors she chose was Atomic Vomit (Jimmy Neutron) and a Dora color I can't think of right now.  The paint chips are splats if I recall.  They have Spongebob, Jimmy Neutron, Dora The Explorer, Blues Clues, and Oswald.  Maybe they have added a few since we did her shelves.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> oh, no........not arts & crafts flashbacks to summer camp @ all that entails...run for ur lives
> 
> so no SplashMt cause u might get wet eh?  perfect logic
> 
> aren't we all deep undercover here?


----------



## macraven

morning homies....

having been having a difficult time to get on today.

keep getting a message they are working on a yahoo problem.

i open up one window and then it closes down on me.




that is not going to keep me away.

well, i hope not.

bbl

and a very good morning to all.


----------



## roseprincess

tlinus said:


> enjoyed your pictures and it *looks like you have a [B
> ]wonderful *DH and great kids[/B], rose.


Thanks


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-
Probably take the kids to the pool after lunch sometime.

Marcie- like your countdown calendar  
For me, I would never have time to do all that.
Oh, I keep forgetting, I like your siggy pic of your boys when they were younger, jumping into the pool at AS Sports  

Hi to Mac and all  

Let's see...... DH's cataract eye surgery is a week from today- he's getting the left eye done I believe. Don't know the surgery time yet. Hopefully not too early in the morning. 
School starts 3 weeks from today! Yea for me!
It sure was a busy summer for me so far. 


Talk later.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> morning homies....
> 
> having been having a difficult time to get on today.
> 
> keep getting a message they are working on a yahoo problem.
> 
> i open up one window and then it closes down on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not going to keep me away.
> 
> well, i hope not.
> 
> bbl
> 
> and a very good morning to all.


 
where's the yahoo in that?   

my yahoo email has been tempermental lately too...cannot open some attachments, or even stuff that i've forwarded into my main account from other websites etc. 

aren't yahoo & google supposed to be merging ? hope it's not on the order of AT&T

rose - is DH doing laser? let us know how it turns out


----------



## roseprincess

No pool today   Big storm coming my way- staying home. Oh well.


Janet- yes, it is laser surgery. Thanks!


----------



## jillybeene71

afternoon, peeps!!

Hope alls well with you guys.


----------



## macraven

it is such a beautiful sunny day today and i'm enjoying every minute of it outside.

came back in to check my email as i am expecting something .........
rats........it didn't come yet.

bbl


----------



## bubba's mom

mac...this ain't your email...this is SAN


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Tink - what I did was put a picture under each of the cards of one of the rides, etc. at one of the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on the back of each card, there was a bit of trivia about whatever the picture was.  So, you'd peel off the card, read the trivia, see if you knew the answer (well, obviously I did, but everyone else!), then lift the post-it covering the picture to see if you were right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all - off to bike and then do serious packing!




Wow!  That is truly wonderful and amazing!  And I am FAR too lazy to do that.  I'll just go with my numbers and stickers for now.  Maybe in a few years when I have both kids in school I can do something more complicated.  Right now Jonathan would be grabbing everything and running away with it.  I've already got a full schedule after their bedtime!

What do I make for dinner?  Chicken, beef, or a vegetarian black bean casserole?

Hmmmm....


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
Not doing good today cause got some potentionally bad news yesterday but not going to burden you guys with it  *


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Not doing good today cause got some potentionally bad news yesterday but not going to burden you guys with it  *


St. L  You can share with us when you are ready to. THat's what we are here for


----------



## bubba's mom

Tinker-tude said:


> What do I make for dinner?  Chicken, beef, or a vegetarian black bean casserole?
> 
> Hmmmm....



*RESERVATIONS *.....of course  



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Not doing good today cause got some potentionally bad news yesterday but not going to burden you guys with it  *



 hope everyone is okay....we're here if you want to talk with us


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon all! I love my days off. Went and got my oil changed and ate at my favorit pizza buffet (Doubledave's). Now just lounging about the house.  And payday is tomorrow!!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> *RESERVATIONS *.....of course
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is okay....we're here if you want to talk with us



*Well DW went for a mamogram yesterday for a place she was concerned about and when they did it she was told there was nothing there but they did find a spot in another area but nowhere else.
I am being strong for her by telling her not to get upset cause it could be nothing and if it is something they are catching it early cause its less than an inch wide but at the same time I am scared to death about it.*


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> mac...this ain't your email...this is SAN



 i know that but once i come back into the house and check email, i have to check up on the homies here.... 



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Not doing good today cause got some potentionally bad news yesterday but not going to burden you guys with it  *



i'm here for you St L anytime.
it's never a burden to share with us.



ky07 said:


> *Well DW went for a mamogram yesterday for a place she was concerned about and when they did it she was told there was nothing there but they did find a spot in another area but nowhere else.
> I am being strong for her by telling her not to get upset cause it could be nothing and if it is something they are catching it early cause its less than an inch wide but at the same time I am scared to death about it.*




it will work out.
just have faith and believe


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Well DW went for a mamogram yesterday for a place she was concerned about and when they did it she was told there was nothing there but they did find a spot in another area but nowhere else.
> I am being strong for her by telling her not to get upset cause it could be nothing and if it is something they are catching it early cause its less than an inch wide but at the same time I am scared to death about it.*


 hope it isn't anything. Praying for her. Tell her not to be scared.
Keep us posted.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> hope it isn't anything. Praying for her. Tell her not to be scared.
> Keep us posted.


*I will and thank you all  *


----------



## jillybeene71

RAPstar said:


> Afternoon all! I love my days off. Went and got my oil changed and ate at my favorit pizza buffet (Doubledave's). Now just lounging about the house.  And payday is tomorrow!!


 

i get paid too...paydays are ALWAYS good!!!


----------



## jillybeene71

ky07 said:


> *Well DW went for a mamogram yesterday for a place she was concerned about and when they did it she was told there was nothing there but they did find a spot in another area but nowhere else.
> I am being strong for her by telling her not to get upset cause it could be nothing and if it is something they are catching it early cause its less than an inch wide but at the same time I am scared to death about it.*



That happened to me...self checking and found something. turned out to be a cyst. Almost always its nothing. But awesome they caught it early!!! I cant say dont worry, because I know you will anyway. Nothing else to say but...


----------



## bubba's mom

Lawrence...think positive....keep praying.  You are not a burden here...if anything....more peeps to ask for prayers    It could be just cysts...they are very common.  If, by chance, it's something more, an 'early catch' is best.  I will be sure to send the big Guy a message for "Baby"     Keep the faith...life is full of challenges.....AND miracles


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Lawrence...think positive....keep praying.  You are not a burden here...if anything....more peeps to ask for prayers    It could be just cysts...they are very common.  If, by chance, it's something more, an 'early catch' is best.  I will be sure to send the big Guy a message for "Baby"     Keep the faith...life is full of challenges.....AND miracles



*Barb you and the other Homies are such a blessing and glad I had a chance to meet you and Robert and your families.
By the way thanks for all of you that recomended staying onsite especially RPR cause me and DW are going to try to do a honeymoon trip next year and she loved RPR so much she said if we can't stay at RPR next year she doesn't want to go  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> *RESERVATIONS *.....of course
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



That's good!    If only we could go out tonight!  Brent has classes that he is behind on, so he's trying to catch up tonight.  He may be done by 2:30 AM.  He came home early without eating lunch, so he got frozen Chimichangas as soon as he got home.  That's almost as good as reservations.  At least, for ME.  




ky07 said:


> *Well DW went for a mamogram yesterday for a place she was concerned about and when they did it she was told there was nothing there but they did find a spot in another area but nowhere else.
> I am being strong for her by telling her not to get upset cause it could be nothing and if it is something they are catching it early cause its less than an inch wide but at the same time I am scared to death about it.*




Adding her (and you) to the prayers.  Whatever it is, nothing or something, we're here for you.  And if it is something worrisome, you ARE catching it early, so that's something to be happy about.  Tell her we're here for her, with faith, hope, and love.  

Tamie


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> That's good!    If only we could go out tonight!  Brent has classes that he is behind on, so he's trying to catch up tonight.  He may be done by 2:30 AM.  He came home early without eating lunch, so he got frozen Chimichangas as soon as he got home.  That's almost as good as reservations.  At least, for ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding her (and you) to the prayers.  Whatever it is, nothing or something, we're here for you.  And if it is something worrisome, you ARE catching it early, so that's something to be happy about.  Tell her we're here for her, with faith, hope, and love.
> 
> Tamie



*Thank you Tamie that means alot to me and her *


----------



## bubba's mom

Lawrence....toldya staying onsite is spoilin'    Wait till ya stay at HRH...that shorter walk will spoil ya even more!   

Scotlas...any news?    Hope all turns out well and you're fit as a fiddle!

Tam...okay, so don't make 'reservations'....make "take out" or "stop by and pick up on your way home honey"...that works too  

me...i have to meet some old friends tonite at 8:30...my butt is gonna be draggin'


----------



## keishashadow

st l - all will be well 

barb - burning those candles @ both ends, eh? have fun 

im annoyed, heat wave here, watching my family splash about in the pool to cool off (since we don't have central A/C lol), still sidelined since dermatologist said im not allowed in the pool or even the tub until my boo-boo's are healed over...rate it's going i might be okay to take a dip by next vacation


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## marciemi

Night guys!  Spent all evening packing.  Getting 5 bikes on the new 5 bike carrier was much more challenging than we expected.  Apparently the 5 bikes they speak of are skinny road bikes, not mountain bikes like we have.  We did it, but it wasn't easy or pretty.  

Finally got everything done only to find out that our phones weren't working.  Spent an hour unplugging and replugging in phones only to discover that they still didn't work and had to call Time Warner.  I have to admit that I'm very impressed with Time Warner.  We had Comcast in Detroit for 12 years and they always acted like it was a huge hassle when you called, they never could help you, and you always had to set up an appointment for a week from Thursday at an inconvenient time.  

Every time I call Time Warner, they're friendly, cheerful, and manage to fix my problem over the phone!  So we do have phone now, but it took up too much of my evening!  Anyways, I'm off to bed so we can leave bright and early tomorrow morning!  Catch you all whenever I can get some wifi!


----------



## macraven

buh bye marci. ....
have a great trip and see you when we see you....


5 bikes on the car.
i hope you took a pic of that.



just now relaxing.
spent most of the evening resting and bored.

now i can be up and get myself into trouble.

for those that called it a night, consider yourself tucked in have sweet sleep.

for those still up.......andy........bonny.......tutu.......and you

i'll be back


----------



## mslclark

ky07 said:


> *Well DW went for a mamogram yesterday for a place she was concerned about and when they did it she was told there was nothing there but they did find a spot in another area but nowhere else.
> I am being strong for her by telling her not to get upset cause it could be nothing and if it is something they are catching it early cause its less than an inch wide but at the same time I am scared to death about it.*



I'm so sorry - thinking about you all and sending up prayers for a good report!



Hi guys - I am a little sad tonight after reading on screamscape that the Enchanted Oak has been torn down - I thought it was just going to be re-themed for HP, not done away with.  I really liked the atmosphere there.  After I ride DD a few times and feel a little nauseous but I don't want to admit it to my kids, I could sit inside the EO and drink diet coke while they rode a few more times.  My last IOA visit was during a horrible storm and we sat inside the oak and weathered the storm.

Anyway, hope you're all doing well tonight!  My DD told us tonight that her BF thinks we don't like him because we don't talk to him enough   Every time I say something to him I get a one word response!   Raising teenagers gives me a headache!


----------



## marciemi

mslclark said:


> My DD told us tonight that her BF thinks we don't like him because we don't talk to him enough   Every time I say something to him I get a one word response!   Raising teenagers gives me a headache!



At least you don't live with him!  That's about the kind of response I get from any of my teenage boys!

I did notice that the first time I sent a son to camp at age 7.  It was just a mini 3-day camp, and the young kids were in the same cabin - boys on one side, girls on the other, with a lodge-type area in the middle.  I saw that the girl counselors were all bubbly, used to babysitting and drawing kids out and making them feel comfortable.  The teen boy counselors were like "whatever, yeah" as you tried to talk to them about your son.  Never realized before that how much easier it would be to take a girl to camp the first time instead!

Yeah, I'm still trying to get to bed!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> buh bye marci. ....
> have a great trip and see you when we see you....
> 
> 
> 5 bikes on the car.
> i hope you took a pic of that.
> 
> 
> 
> just now relaxing.
> spent most of the evening resting and bored.
> 
> now i can be up and get myself into trouble.
> 
> for those that called it a night, consider yourself tucked in have sweet sleep.
> 
> for those still up.......andy........bonny.......tutu.......and you
> 
> i'll be back



I love how you assume that I'm still awake right now. For all you know, I could be fast asleep. I'm not, obviously. But still. lol I'm here till at least 2. For some reason I always have to wait for my direct deposit to go in before I can go to bed. Plus I pay my bills then too so I don't forget.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*  Heidi Ho fellow Reds ... 

Yes Mac, I'm still up - but then it's only 9:50 pm here ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Lawrence - will keep your DW in my thoughts!!! *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I love how you assume that I'm still awake right now. For all you know, I could be fast asleep. I'm not, obviously. But still. lol I'm here till at least 2. For some reason I always have to wait for my direct deposit to go in before I can go to bed. Plus I pay my bills then too so I don't forget.



of course i assume.
it's my job.


now mr mac always says, hey mac, don't assume things cause when you do you are making an aaa out of u and me.

if you spell the word out, that is how it becomes...get the pun......


anyhoot, i'll lock up tonight if you hit the hay early.
i'm just opposite. 
i can't sleep afer i pay the bills........


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  Heidi Ho fellow Reds ...
> 
> Yes Mac, I'm still up - but then it's only 9:50 pm here ... *



Hi, sweetie!!


----------



## macraven

oh snap...... i see the filter got my three letter word.

i'll go back and change it.

i didn't realize when i broke the word down that would happen.

sorry if it offended anyone.


mac




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  Heidi Ho fellow Reds ...
> 
> Yes Mac, I'm still up - but then it's only 9:50 pm here ... *



that's right...you are in western part of canada.

when i think canada, i think ontario as that is where i go when up north.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> of course i assume.
> it's my job.
> 
> 
> now mr mac always says, hey mac, don't assume things cause when you do you are making an aaa out of u and me.
> 
> if you spell the word out, that is how it becomes...get the pun......
> 
> 
> anyhoot, i'll lock up tonight if you hit the hay early.
> i'm just opposite.
> i can't sleep afer i pay the bills........



I was just messing with you of course, mac! And I know the saying Mr. Mac says very well. I was almost about to put it in my last post, lol. I'll prolly be around. Go fish or Uno tonight?


----------



## macraven

go fish 

yea, i'm in the mood for go fish.

and it is easier to cheat at that game when you play it late at night.
the other person usually nods off and doesn't remember the last card.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> go fish
> 
> yea, i'm in the mood for go fish.
> 
> and it is easier to cheat at that game when you play it late at night.
> the other person usually nods off and doesn't remember the last card.



But I'm wide awake! Mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## macraven

mike/adkar.........i see somebody messed with your tags a month ago  

you put in red something to recreate your tag......

shall we wish upon a star for it to come back........ 

i read a statement you made on another thread.

i too am grieving the loss of the enchanted oak grill.
that place had the best food and really filling.
they let me substitute the corn each time i got the rib/chicken plate.

you could sit in the back patio in the shade, so very private back there and still feel the ac by the door entry....
sit out front and people watch.

sit inside at a booth and cool down away from the heat and veg out.

i like the entire setting there.  the lights stayed dim and man, it was just the best.

i still can't believe it went buh bye on us..............


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> But I'm wide awake! Mwahahahahaha!!!



bonny, fix the boy a drink so i can win at go fish tonight....
he'll get sleepy and i can trick him......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hi, sweetie!!



*Evening hun!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, fix the boy a drink so i can win at go fish tonight....
> he'll get sleepy and i can trick him......



*Sure Mac ...  

Here ya go Andy ...*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> mike/adkar.........i see somebody messed with your tags a month ago
> 
> you put in red something to recreate your tag......
> 
> shall we wish upon a star for it to come back........
> 
> i read a statement you made on another thread.
> 
> i too am grieving the loss of the enchanted oak grill.
> that place had the best food and really filling.
> they let me substitute the corn each time i got the rib/chicken plate.
> 
> you could sit in the back patio in the shade, so very private back there and still feel the ac by the door entry....
> sit out front and people watch.
> 
> sit inside at a booth and cool down away from the heat and veg out.
> 
> i like the entire setting there.  the lights stayed dim and man, it was just the best.
> 
> i still can't believe it went buh bye on us..............



I saw pics of the empty site where it once stood. It made me sad cause I don't remember seeing it last time I was there, and never got to eat there.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Sure Mac ...
> 
> Here ya go Andy ...*




ooh!!! pretty! I bet they taste all fruity too!! mmm mmm.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

You know my owlish nature well, Mac love.

All this talk about paychecks, bills, and Enchanted Oak makes me want to shop online while eating.  I've been grazing all day on naughty snacks, but I don't think I've had an actual meal today.  Unless you count V8 as a meal.

I'm sure IoA will have something very much like the Enchanted Oak only better somehow in HPWW.  Put your faith in their performance so far as our favorite vacay spot.  It wouldn't surprise me to learn that the idea to approach JK Rowling etc. about building HP was inspired by the Enchanted Oak.  

"This is such a great place.  Everyone should stop here.  Too bad it isn't a little bigger."

"Yeah.   Wait a minute.   We can fix that.  And I mean REALLY fix that...."

Tude-inator


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all,Looks like Andy be sleeping in after those drinks...

Have A great Friday all..


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning!  TGIF!


----------



## marciemi

Morning all!  Bye all! Out the door!


----------



## keishashadow

moaning all 

i've been cleaning since 6 am today...bull in the china shop woke me from my stupor on his way to work...semi productive...place still looks like a dump ...that lived in eclectic look lol

mac mr mac is a smarty-pants must find the 3 letter word to see what i missed...i always forget & get beeped on abbreviation for the All Star Sports.  I'll miss EOak too, although we had been favoring Jurassic Falls (imo the food @ EOak, especially corn & muffin had slipped just a bit last time, perhaps caught them on an off day?); still always worked it in -hoping to catch Merlin

toodles marci!  not sure how u managed to load 5 bikes on anything smaller than a flatbed, must be a heck of a packer...i'd take 2 or 3 & tell them to take turns & share


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm  today. I actually had to call-in.


----------



## mrsky07

*Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*


----------



## macraven

mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*



     

to our newest homie:

*mrsky07*


we have been waiting for yoooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu for a long time.
so glad you have decided to stop in.


i have a pot of coffee on, would you like a cup?


and have you in my prayers.  it will all be fine.


many of the homies are working today except for marci, she is going on a trip.


will be back later. have to make phone calls.


----------



## mrsky07

macraven said:


> to our newest homie:
> 
> *mrsky07*
> 
> 
> we have been waiting for yoooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu for a long time.
> so glad you have decided to stop in.
> 
> 
> i have a pot of coffee on, would you like a cup?
> 
> 
> and have you in my prayers.  it will all be fine.
> 
> 
> many of the homies are working today except for marci, she is going on a trip.
> 
> 
> will be back later. have to make phone calls.


*I would love a cup  and thank you for the prayers  *


----------



## jillybeene71

mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*



Hi...Welcome


----------



## KStarfish82

mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*



Hi and welcome!  Glad you could join are little cracker jack box.  You have been in our thoughts!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... TGIF   *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Mrsky07, now I'm not the only new Homie!!


----------



## Akdar

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm  today. I actually had to call-in.



Me too!  Been sleeping off and on all day, but I have to go to do a live sound gig tonight, if I don't show up, there is no show, and ya know the saying
"The Show Must Go On"


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> mike/adkar.........i see somebody messed with your tags a month ago
> 
> you put in red something to recreate your tag......
> 
> shall we wish upon a star for it to come back........
> 
> i read a statement you made on another thread.
> 
> i too am grieving the loss of the enchanted oak grill.
> that place had the best food and really filling.
> they let me substitute the corn each time i got the rib/chicken plate.
> 
> you could sit in the back patio in the shade, so very private back there and still feel the ac by the door entry....
> sit out front and people watch.
> 
> sit inside at a booth and cool down away from the heat and veg out.
> 
> i like the entire setting there.  the lights stayed dim and man, it was just the best.
> 
> i still can't believe it went buh bye on us..............



Yeah, when I changed my writing underneath it, I didn't realize the "redhead" quote would go buh bye, oh well, I can hope for another.

As far as the Oak, I am totally bummed, it's hard to describe, we always ate there, always, I will really miss that, and happy hour at The Alchemy Bar....this October trip, as awesome a it will be, won't be the same without the Oak


----------



## Tinker-tude

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm  today. I actually had to call-in.




Ooh, hope you feel better soon.   Take the phone off the hook, disconnect the doorbell, and sleeeeeeeeeeeeep.  We can drug an apple for you if you need it.




mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*




WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been hoping everything is okay, and you've been in our prayers here.   
May your doctors be as bright as Jimmy Neutron, but not as prone to experiment on you.

Tamie


----------



## keishashadow

mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*


 
welcome home 

can i call u Mrs St L?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Yeah, when I changed my writing underneath it, I didn't realize the "redhead" quote would go buh bye, oh well, I can hope for another.


*Bummer that you lost your "redhead" tag  

... we can always offer the TF some nice brownies and a cool drink in hopes they'll replace it for you*












Akdar said:


> As far as the Oak, I am totally bummed, it's hard to describe, we always ate there, always, I will really miss that, and happy hour at The Alchemy Bar....this October trip, as awesome a it will be, won't be the same without the Oak


*You can always join us at Finnegans ...*


----------



## roseprincess

mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*


Welcome, Mrs. St. L  
Praying for you


----------



## macraven

oh snap got so busy today was unable to get back here.

darkie, if i lived closer i would make you chicken soup.

tell stepma to fix it for you.
it will perk you up.
especially in this heat wave you are having... 

mummy dust sent your way for getting better.

you too mike.....feel better soon.
being sick suxs big time, especially when you have a gig tonight.

so much to say, so little time to do it in.

have to take off soon but checking in to see the homies.

keisha, can you come to my place when you are done with your house?
i pay well.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - i don't do windows, or much else but loaf here 

anybody else watch Dr. Who?...2nd part finale tonight ...told u i don't do much


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

Janet- I haven't watched Dr. Who in over 20 yrs! I don't have the Sci Fi channel or BBC channel, if that's the channel it's on. They used to have Dr. Who on my local PBS station on Sunday nights, back in the '80s. Not anymore. Used to also watch that dude on Sunday nights that sat in this certain chair and smoked. Can't remember his name off hand. DH would remember his name tho. Have a good time watching Dr. Who  

Akdar and DM- Hope you both feel better  


Let's see....Chrissy lost a tooth yesterday. Tooth Fairy almost forgot to show up last night. oops! Both Tooth Fairies were very tired last night and didn't think of the tooth til 6:30 this am. Tooth Fairy came just in time  

Got a call this morning from the Ped Card office that Chrissy's EKG from the holter monitor came out good results Still need to make office exam appt and echocardiogram appt, when the office nurse calls me back next week.

Hi to all!

Ok, have a good evening everyone!


----------



## mslclark

mrsky07 said:


> *Hello new to the boards and thought I would say hi to all*



Hi back!!  We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers! 

How was everyone's day?  You know you've had a busy week when you actually look forward to having time to do laundry!!


----------



## mslclark

roseprincess said:


> Let's see....Chrissy lost a tooth yesterday. Tooth Fairy almost forgot to show up last night. oops! Both Tooth Fairies were very tired last night and didn't think of the tooth til 6:30 this am. Tooth Fairy came just in time
> 
> Got a call this morning from the Ped Card office that Chrissy's EKG from the holter monitor came out good results Still need to make office exam appt and echocardiogram appt, when the office nurse calls me back next week.
> 
> Hi to all!
> 
> Ok, have a good evening everyone!



That darn tooth fairy - she used to forget at our house too.  I did the old "oh, you didn't look hard enough" trick several times!

Glad you got a good report from the Dr.!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> You know my owlish nature well, Mac love.
> 
> All this talk about paychecks, bills, and Enchanted Oak makes me want to shop online while eating.  I've been grazing all day on naughty snacks, but I don't think I've had an actual meal today.  Unless you count V8 as a meal.
> 
> I'm sure IoA will have something very much like the Enchanted Oak only better somehow in HPWW.  Put your faith in their performance so far as our favorite vacay spot.  It wouldn't surprise me to learn that the idea to approach JK Rowling etc. about building HP was inspired by the Enchanted Oak.
> 
> "This is such a great place.  Everyone should stop here.  Too bad it isn't a little bigger."
> 
> "Yeah.   Wait a minute.   We can fix that.  And I mean REALLY fix that...."
> 
> Tude-inator



Actually you're spot on. I read somewhere that it was the theming in the Enchanted Oak that convinced Rowling to accept Universal's offer. You must be psychic!!

Busy busy day today. Didn't leave work till 7:20, and we close at 7. Oh well.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies-
> Let's see....Chrissy lost a tooth yesterday. Tooth Fairy almost forgot to show up last night. oops! Both Tooth Fairies were very tired last night and didn't think of the tooth til 6:30 this am. Tooth Fairy came just in time




Glad to see our tooth fairy isn't the only one late to the house.  Dh's trick is to send DD for the flashlight to check under her bed because she may have accidentally knocked the present off the bed.  While she gets the flashlight he scoots it under the bed. Works everytime, or at least twice.  

The weekend is here!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My trippie is up. Yay!


----------



## macraven

mslclark said:


> Hi back!!  We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers!
> 
> How was everyone's day?  *You know you've had a busy week when you actually look forward to having time to do laundry!!*


 

_never sez the mac...._





RAPstar said:


> Actually you're spot on. I read somewhere that it was the theming in the Enchanted Oak that convinced Rowling to accept Universal's offer. You must be psychic!!
> 
> Busy busy day today. Didn't leave work till 7:20, and we close at 7. Oh well.



i don't give a hoot about that.

i just want the enchanted oak grill back the way it always was before with the same food, etc.......



the Dark Marauder said:


> My trippie is up. Yay!



WOO HOO...........


----------



## donaldduck352

GOOD MORNING ALL

Yes I'm loud on saturday mornings...

Thinking of taking the family down to BG Tampa.Just donn't know If I'm brave enough to get back on Shiekra Just the site of it is scary.
200ft 90degrees striaght down with no floor WOW.You can almost see Orlando while they got you dangling for what feels like a eternity..

If I can get everyone up to go I'll take a pic of it to show you what I meen.

Other then that,catch you all later..


----------



## macraven

i'll scream for you donald.....





morning homies...


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning homies!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies  *


----------



## macraven

looks like the mr beat the mrs to the thread today....

morning St L

still have the mrs on my prayer list.


soon i will have to get off the computer and clean this dump.

the last of the workers just left the house and now the job for me has to start.

ever realize how much you have to do after you have windows put in?

too much.
i need keishashadow and all the ladies that love to clean.
come on over, i'll make a pot of chili and feed you all


----------



## turning40withMickey

I haven't read the whole thread (but you guys have a great house here!).
I am visiting US and IOA next week!   

Wondering if anyone can tell me what time I should get there (off property, no FOTL) to  be at the Disney equivalent of rope drop.  We like to arrive well before the crowds and do a few big things while the snoozers are just thinking of breakfast.  

If opening is at 9:00, what time would YOU be there (if you were a commando park tourer).

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

turning40withMickey said:


> I haven't read the whole thread (but you guys have a great house here!).
> I am visiting US and IOA next week!
> 
> Wondering if anyone can tell me what time I should get there (off property, no FOTL) to  be at the Disney equivalent of rope drop.  We like to arrive well before the crowds and do a few big things while the snoozers are just thinking of breakfast.
> 
> If opening is at 9:00, what time would YOU be there (if you were a commando park tourer).
> 
> Thanks!




first we roll out the welcome mat.....
   

to the newest homie

turning40withMickey

so glad you stopped in.
haven't had time to tidy the joint up yet but it's still presentable here.

now to your questions:

this is what i do when i have stayed off site.

be at the parking garage at 7:45.
you will be in a line but a very short one.  probably about 10 cars back.
the garage opens at 8 sharp.
you will be in the garage and parked by 8:08.

go thru city walk.
first ride is the moving sidewalk thru the exit of the garage which empties into city walk..

i suggest you go to IOA first as it is closer to the city walk walkway and more rides are open at 8:30 over there than the studio side.

(if you haven't driven but took a shuttle, be at the turnstyle at 8:15-20)

get in line at the turnstile by 8:20ish.
if the line gets long, the tms will let you enter around 8:30ish.
no rope drop like the mouse has, when you are in , you are in.

pick up the park guide map for times of different character events and show times.


once thru the ioa walkway area, veer left and go across the bridged area and steer left for the Hulk.
you can get first row without breaking a sweat.
you can do multiple rides without a wait in the regular line.

if you have items with you, veer left to the free lockers which is along side of the hulk ride.

then go to the line for the ride.
if you have cargo pants on, stuff your pockets.
no carry on items allowed on this ride.

hulk is done, go left after you leave this area and do spiderman.
after spidey, follow the walk area and get half way around the park to dueling dragons.

you can do both sides of this ride ice and fire.  use the secret passageway, it is marked, and repeat the ride on the other coaster.

those are the biggies and will get crowded by 11ish.


i stay on site and get at the park around 8:15ish each time and enter early and don't even need to with the fotl i get.

switch over to the studios side around 11:30.
you might want to eat lunch around 11ish as the park will start getting crowds then.
the crowds at the studio side will be at simpsons, MIB, mummy, jaws most likely.

do those if the regular line is 30 minutes or shorter.

the lines for those rides will increase as the afternoon progresses.

if you are going for more than one day, do ioa one day and switch over after lunch and the next day do the studios first and switch after lunch to ioa.

on the day you do studios first, hit simpsons. its new and has long lines if you get there late.

the studios side will open early also if many are in the line at 8:30.
please note that not all rides at this side open early or at 9.
jaws opens around 10, mummy 9 terminator 2 i think first show could be around near 11..........check the park guide map for that info as it changes per season.

next question please........


----------



## Chipmunk89

Afternoon all!   I've been busy....what have I missed?


----------



## turning40withMickey

macraven said:


> first we roll out the welcome mat.....
> 
> 
> to the newest homie
> 
> turning40withMickey
> 
> so glad you stopped in.
> haven't had time to tidy the joint up yet but it's still presentable here.
> 
> now to your questions:
> 
> this is what i do when i have stayed off site.
> 
> be at the parking garage at 7:45.
> you will be in a line but a very short one.  probably about 10 cars back.
> the garage opens at 8 sharp.
> you will be in the garage and parked by 8:08.
> 
> go thru city walk.
> first ride is the moving sidewalk thru the exit of the garage which empties into city walk..
> 
> i suggest you go to IOA first as it is closer to the city walk walkway and more rides are open at 8:30 over there than the studio side.
> 
> (if you haven't driven but took a shuttle, be at the turnstyle at 8:15-20)
> 
> get in line at the turnstile by 8:20ish.
> if the line gets long, the tms will let you enter around 8:30ish.
> no rope drop like the mouse has, when you are in , you are in.
> 
> pick up the park guide map for times of different character events and show times.
> 
> 
> once thru the ioa walkway area, veer left and go across the bridged area and steer left for the Hulk.
> you can get first row without breaking a sweat.
> you can do multiple rides without a wait in the regular line.
> 
> if you have items with you, veer left to the free lockers which is along side of the hulk ride.
> 
> then go to the line for the ride.
> if you have cargo pants on, stuff your pockets.
> no carry on items allowed on this ride.
> 
> hulk is done, go left after you leave this area and do spiderman.
> after spidey, follow the walk area and get half way around the park to dueling dragons.
> 
> you can do both sides of this ride ice and fire.  use the secret passageway, it is marked, and repeat the ride on the other coaster.
> 
> those are the biggies and will get crowded by 11ish.
> 
> 
> i stay on site and get at the park around 8:15ish each time and enter early and don't even need to with the fotl i get.
> 
> switch over to the studios side around 11:30.
> you might want to eat lunch around 11ish as the park will start getting crowds then.
> the crowds at the studio side will be at simpsons, MIB, mummy, jaws most likely.
> 
> do those if the regular line is 30 minutes or shorter.
> 
> the lines for those rides will increase as the afternoon progresses.
> 
> if you are going for more than one day, do ioa one day and switch over after lunch and the next day do the studios first and switch after lunch to ioa.
> 
> on the day you do studios first, hit simpsons. its new and has long lines if you get there late.
> 
> the studios side will open early also if many are in the line at 8:30.
> please note that not all rides at this side open early or at 9.
> jaws opens around 10, mummy 9 terminator 2 i think first show could be around near 11..........check the park guide map for that info as it changes per season.
> 
> next question please........



macraven   
I humbly bow to your most excellent reply!

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 
This is EXACTLY the type of park plan I am into, commando style!
We do have the seven day two park pass, so we will be doing two days at each park (current plan), and a few other things   Disney 

I'm writing it all down in my little black park planning guide.
We arrive on Friday!  

and thanks for the welcome!
Seems like you have a great group here!


----------



## turning40withMickey

I'll definitely stop back.
I am tagless! 
DH is a redhead, does that count?


----------



## keishashadow

proud redhead is a state of mind...not to be confused with deadhead


----------



## turning40withMickey

keishashadow said:


> proud redhead is a state of mind...not to be confused with deadhead



got it!


----------



## macraven

Chipmunk89 said:


> Afternoon all!   I've been busy....what have I missed?




doing touring plans for a newbie.
go stand in the corner, you are late for school.
next time bring a note from mom..... 

not much really, had to clean the joint up this afternoon.
if i could have found my car keys, i could have foregone the cleaning.... 



turning40withMickey said:


> macraven
> I humbly bow to your most excellent reply!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> This is EXACTLY the type of park plan I am into, commando style!
> We do have the seven day two park pass, so we will be doing two days at each park (current plan), and a few other things   Disney
> 
> I'm writing it all down in my little black park planning guide.
> We arrive on Friday!
> 
> and thanks for the welcome!
> Seems like you have a great group here!



oh, do you need more touring plans?
all 4 days could be a cinch to write up.
for ioa, spend time at the mystic fountain.  watch the action when kids go talk to mr concrete...
do sinbad when it is hot.
sit on the right side about 8 rows up even with the platform area at that end.
a lot of the show happens there and you can still see the action on the stage.
it is a good place to go to escape from the sun for 30 minutes.
it is acrobatic and corny but a good corny....

for studios, do horror make up show.
sit in the middle section up front.  good view without having to view the cameras to see what's happening.  kind of like watching the cameras at the disney back stage tour for the water / boat creation.

i have more...

check out the thread on page 2 inthe forum of secrets of universal.
if you can't find it, let me know and i'll link it here.



turning40withMickey said:


> I'll definitely stop back.
> I am tagless!
> DH is a redhead, does that count?



it is a state of mind.  i betcha keisha will say the same thing...
  my mom is a redhead so same difference...




keishashadow said:


> proud redhead is a state of mind...not to be confused with deadhead




what'd i tell ya'............


----------



## macraven

hey homie mickey40..........you can say the disney word here...
some of the homies are dvc=ers.

i do both parks each year.
i start at disney and stay onsite
then i move over to universal and stay on site.

if you enjoy the darkside, try a night on site sometime and get the total feeling of universal.
you will get 2 days of fotl if you stay on site.
you get that with the day you check into the hotel and the day you check out of the hotel.
and you can pool hop
you can buy refillable mugs that never expire......
and you can even wear a disney tshirt without being bashed.....

well, i did slip up and wear my pooh and tigger tee once and got teased.
i offered to take it off but the tm said, lady, do you want to make me sick..


----------



## keishashadow

great minds think alike? although i should bookmark that touring plan jik im every offsite it's a goodie

i've got my red hat on...thinking deep thoughts:

we're in the red here 

born red?  enough said!

Homies are red
Trolls are blue
Universal is sweet
& Disney is too 

 next...


----------



## turning40withMickey

macraven said:


> doing touring plans for a newbie.
> i have more...
> 
> *check out the thread on page 2 inthe forum of secrets of universal.
> if you can't find it, let me know and i'll link it here.*
> 
> it is a state of mind.  i betcha keisha will say the same thing...
> my mom is a redhead so same difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd i tell ya'............



Better link me, I searched for it but didn't succeed.
I appreciate all the tips and tour plans!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> mac - i don't do windows, or much else but loaf here
> 
> anybody else watch Dr. Who?...2nd part finale tonight ...told u i don't do much




WE LOVE DR. WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!  That was such an unpredictable episode.  I was close a few times, but WOW, that was creativity, humor, and angst at its best.




RAPstar said:


> Actually you're spot on. I read somewhere that it was the theming in the Enchanted Oak that convinced Rowling to accept Universal's offer. You must be psychic!!




I'm more than psychic.  I'm PSYCHOTIC.  That'll be our secret, don't tell anyone.  Shhhhhh....




Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Glad to see our tooth fairy isn't the only one late to the house.  Dh's trick is to send DD for the flashlight to check under her bed because she may have accidentally knocked the present off the bed.  While she gets the flashlight he scoots it under the bed. Works everytime, or at least twice.
> 
> The weekend is here!!




I'll have to try that.  Jared lost (as in disappeared) his last tooth before the tooth fairy remembered it had fallen out of his face.




macraven said:


> the last of the workers just left the house and now the job for me has to start.
> 
> ever realize how much you have to do after you have windows put in?
> 
> too much.
> i need keishashadow and all the ladies that love to clean.
> come on over, i'll make a pot of chili and feed you all




I hate cleaning my own house, but I have fun cleaning and organizing somewhere else.  Can I cook Indian food one night, or do you prefer strictly American traditional stuff?




turning40withMickey said:


> I haven't read the whole thread (but you guys have a great house here!).
> I am visiting US and IOA next week!




Welcome to the SAN thread!!!!!!!!!
May you have fun here and never find weevils in your wheat.  Hope you really love your first trip to the dark side as much as we did.  We're hooked now.




turning40withMickey said:


> I'll definitely stop back.
> I am tagless!
> DH is a redhead, does that count?




That depends.  Is he rich and willing to share?   
Just kidding, if you have fun here and come home a Universal Fan, you're a Proud Redhead.





keishashadow said:


> great minds think alike



..and so do the stupid ones.  I'm going to put that on a t-shirt someday.




> we're in the red here
> 
> born red?  enough said!
> 
> Homies are red
> Trolls are blue
> Universal is sweet
> & Disney is too
> 
> next...




If you had room, I'd say, 
"Put that in your signature!"
But you don't, so I won't.
I'll just call your rhyme lit-torture.

I'll read it in the car
As off we go to 'lando.
We're using FOTL,
No need to go commando.

I'll read it as we eat
In an airconditioned seat
Bouncing lightly to the beat
Of our Hard Rock Hotel drummer.

I'll read it at the pool
Sitting on a Beach Club stool
Smelling food until I drool
A gooey stream - what a bummer.

I'll read it everyday
While at UO/IoA
Fantasizing that I may
Become a great guitar strummer.

Then I'll pack my books away
That dear Seuss wrote in his day
And we'll sing a roundelay.
Not a singer?  Be a hummer.


The End

Must go shopping for Sunday dinner guests now.  BBL

Taminator


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> proud redhead is a state of mind...not to be confused with deadhead



*Or Parrothead * 




*Evening all  ... hope you're enjoying your Saturday *


----------



## macraven

you all are so quick witted today.

i want to be like you when i grow up.


----------



## jillybeene71

catching up...good morning, good afternoon, good evening and if Im not on here later...good night!!!!
hope you guys day went well.

no kids tonight  ...(and no, no tattoos either )


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> catching up...good morning, good afternoon, good evening and if Im not on here later...good night!!!!
> hope you guys day went well.
> 
> no kids tonight  ...(and no, no tattoos either )



wait..........tatoos???

are you the one that got plastered and woke up with a clover tatoo on your wrist???


hey, great trip report you did......
that's where i know you from.....

and yes, you fit right in fine here with us......


----------



## keishashadow

im not big on needles, ink is out for me; i've seen some very nice work though...amazing what the artists can accomplish.

back from the Mummy...decent, not great 

trailer for scary looking movie w/Keifer Sutherland (drool)

i wonder if Dr Who is coming back next year or not? Just started watching regularly last season

netflick sent stargate continuium (dh happy, im not that into it) was hoping for harold & kumar do guantanimo - anybody see it?


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!  Hard to believe the weekend is almost half over.....

Went out on the DF's boat and ski today and had a grand old time using the knee board and tube.  Until we got the storms....

The DF thought it would be funny to pull me on the tube in fast circles, so I went flying off and now have a bruise on my leg.  I threw him overboard so it all worked out


----------



## macraven

kfish...........you're back.......hello homie...

watch out for the df, warn him now no smashing cake in your face at your reception....


and where is scotlass..........is she still in the hospital doing tests?

i wonder if she took her #2 pencils with her......


----------



## keishashadow

kfed - sounds fun, i think 

decided to do trip report over on DL thread....going to post in sections/days since i wasn't quite sure where to put it as to the different sites

day 1 - Las Vegas, Planet Hollywood Hotel

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26664790&posted=1#post26664790


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> wait..........tatoos???
> 
> are you the one that got plastered and woke up with a clover tatoo on your wrist???
> 
> 
> hey, great trip report you did......
> that's where i know you from.....
> 
> and yes, you fit right in fine here with us......



no, that would be the other Jillybeene71 on these boards. People always get us confused.  
anyhoo...has anyone saw the new trailer for Harry Potter...very interesting.
its gonna be good. 
ok so im going to bed...having no kids here wasnt as fun as I thought it would be.  
night!!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I'm more than psychic.  I'm PSYCHOTIC.  That'll be our secret, don't tell anyone.  Shhhhhh....



Um....Taminator, dahling, I think everyone already knows!  



keishashadow said:


> kfed - sounds fun, i think
> 
> decided to do trip report over on DL thread....going to post in sections/days since i wasn't quite sure where to put it as to the different sites
> 
> day 1 - Las Vegas, Planet Hollywood Hotel
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26664790&posted=1#post26664790



Yay! A new trippie!! I plan on going out west one day. Course I say that about every place I want to visit. Wait and see! lol


----------



## coastermom

,,,Hello all ...From RPR.

Well our  WDW trip is over    and we are now at the Dark Side ... 

We did not go to the parks today as we were in Magic Kingdom until 3AM last night . We hung out here and at the outlets until our room was ready. 

After getting to the room ..Room number 1232 we found a view of trees and a huge puddle of water on the rug in the front of our room. Well I marched my little tired legs up to the front desk and complained about paying $10 more for a water /pool view room and seeing trees . Then told them about the wet rug at the door . Well I was moved to a little better room we are now in 3524 . We still have a tree in the window but I still get to see the park from our room. I have to say I think I like the HRH a little better but will see how our next few days go . 


Ok I am very tired today and have to run ... Will post all my Trippies when we return . Be Back soon ...

    Night


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Um....Taminator, dahling, I think everyone already knows!



_ONLY BECAUSE YOU TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

I may have to kill you for that.  You're going to HHN in 2009, right?


----------



## bubba's mom

Everyone must be sleeping in  










(morning everyone )


----------



## jillybeene71

bubba's mom said:


> Everyone must be sleeping in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (morning everyone )



not me...morning


----------



## macraven

off the puter,on the way out for church.


have your backs covered for the week...........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning all ... *



bubba's mom said:


> Everyone must be sleeping in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (morning everyone )


----------



## marciemi

hi from Detroit on my iPhone 3G.  I'm reading but it's hard to reply!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!  

hot here, cooler outside, bbl - have a great day

andy - u'll get there!


----------



## macraven

i'm back home.

covered our backs again homies for the week, also included our travelers....




coastermom said:


> ,,,Hello all ...From RPR.
> 
> Well our  WDW trip is over    and we are now at the Dark Side ...
> 
> We did not go to the parks today as we were in Magic Kingdom until 3AM last night . We hung out here and at the outlets until our room was ready.
> 
> After getting to the room ..Room number 1232 we found a view of trees and a huge puddle of water on the rug in the front of our room. Well I marched my little tired legs up to the front desk and complained about paying $10 more for a water /pool view room and seeing trees . Then told them about the wet rug at the door . Well I was moved to a little better room we are now in 3524 . We still have a tree in the window but I still get to see the park from our room. I have to say I think I like the HRH a little better but will see how our next few days go .
> 
> 
> Ok I am very tired today and have to run ... Will post all my Trippies when we return . Be Back soon ...
> 
> Night



so glad you checked in to tuck us into bed last night.

you are on an okay floor.
it should be fine there.
keep us posted on your trip



marciemi said:


> hi from Detroit on my iPhone 3G.  I'm reading but it's hard to reply!



that's kewl marci....
but isn't the screen tiny?


----------



## macraven

yesterday i bought my  disney passes from a link using for mousesavers members.  it tied into undercover tourist.

today those same tickets would have cost me $41 more plus tax.


so far i have paid one night on my disney room, one night on my hrh room,
bought the disney hoppers, hhn tix, and express for that, money aside for rip whenever it comes out, plane paid back in march, think that is it for now.

my ap for uo needs to be renewed by october 9th.
i'll renew early in mid sept for that.
i know i have other expenses to do but the above is what i have covered so far.
it sure is expensive taking a vacation......
if i had to pay everything out on the same day, i would have sticker shock. 



putting my order for csw hat, polo and club tshirt in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> it sure is expensive taking a vacation......
> if i had to pay everything out on the same day, i would have sticker shock.



You're trip planning is moving right along...be here before ya know it!    You really need this vacation too    Money is only money...if you don't spend it having fun on vacation, you'll just blow it on something else, probably insignificant.....  (ya don't haveta tell me taking a vacation is expensive....you know what our last one cost us   )


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey?

What happened to our mrsky07?  Realize we're wackos and decided to run?  


Lawrence...what'd you do with the mrs?


----------



## macraven

check the closet and basement.

look for the candle sticks...

and see if col. mustard is still in the house...


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> check the closet and basement.
> 
> look for the candle sticks...
> 
> and see if col. mustard is still in the house...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> yesterday i bought my  disney passes from a link using for mousesavers members.  it tied into undercover tourist.
> 
> today those same tickets would have cost me $41 more plus tax.


* ... if we had to buy passes for our two or three trips a year it would definitely be more than we paid for our APs*



macraven said:


> so far i have paid one night on my disney room, one night on my hrh room, bought the disney hoppers, hhn tix, and express for that, money aside for rip whenever it comes out, plane paid back in march, think that is it for now.


 * yep us too ... glad we bought our plane tickets months ago - with the way oil prices have increased, it would have cost us an arm & leg to fly if we bought our tickets now*



macraven said:


> my ap for uo needs to be renewed by october 9th.  i'll renew early in mid sept for that.


*We did that in May when we were down  *



macraven said:


> i know i have other expenses to do but the above is what i have covered so far.  it sure is expensive taking a vacation...... if i had to pay everything out on the same day, i would have sticker shock.





bubba's mom said:


> You're trip planning is moving right along...be here before ya know it!    You really need this vacation too    Money is only money...if you don't spend it having fun on vacation, you'll just blow it on something else, probably insignificant.....  (ya don't haveta tell me taking a vacation is expensive....you know what our last one cost us   )


*Barb is right - it's only money ... you're not gonna take it with you so you might as well enjoy yourself now!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> Hey?
> 
> What happened to our mrsky07?  Realize we're wackos and decided to run?
> 
> 
> Lawrence...what'd you do with the mrs?



*Who?  Us?  Wackos??? *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies  

Had a couple of prank phone calls earlier this afternoon   . Don't know who they were  I'm thinking it may have been one of the boys from Matthew's class from last school yr, but I just don't know. It was a couple of kids acting strange on the phone, but they didn't ask for my kids to get on the phone. The kids said I know who they are, but I don't. I did *69 after the calls were hung up, but it didn't register a phone #.
I guess whoever they were, they must have gotten our phone # from our school directory, as my phone # is unlisted in the printed phone book. 


Yesterday I, DH, and the kids went to SixFlags Great America in Gurnee, Il.
(Somewhat close to where Mac lives). I didn't meet up with Mac unfortunately. Figured a Sat is much too crowded to meet up at G.A.
It was nuts driving there and back, on I94  Alot of construction on I94, which DH and I didn't know was going on. Left before 11:30 am from home yest and didn't get there til 2pm! We did stop at the famous blue restaurant (Culvers) for lunch b4 we went into the park  . It took 1/2 hour just to get to the parking area to pay for parking  We went to 
Guest Services to get the Disability pass for the kids. Finally got on the first ride(the Whizzer roller coaster) at 3pm. Matthew finally tried the American Eagle roller coaster  He loved it! DH and Matthew went on that one.
I don't fit anymore on the Eagle  That used to be my fave ride when I was alot younger. Chrissy HAD to do one of the Wiggles World rides   She wanted to be on this certain ride so bad.
Left G.A. around 8:45 pm, didn't get home til 10:30pm(due to construction).
We had a good time tho   I didn't take any pics yest b/c there were no characters around when we were there  Oh well.

Mac- wish I can go back to the motherland with you. Maybe I'll hide out in your suitcase  

Hi to all!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey?
> 
> What happened to our mrsky07?  Realize we're wackos and decided to run?
> 
> 
> Lawrence...what'd you do with the mrs?



*No she wanted to talk to you all but she had to go to work at 5 am and is still there now and doesn't think any of you are wackos cause I am the only one she thinks is a wacko   *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Ok gang ... I just had to share these pics of the storm clouds that blew through on Friday evening ... 

Pic 1,   Pic 2,  Pic 3,  Pic 4,  Pic 5*


----------



## roseprincess

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Ok gang ... I just had to share these pics of the storm clouds that blew through on Friday evening ...
> 
> Pic 1,   Pic 2,  Pic 3,  Pic 4,  Pic 5*


Kewl pics! The 2nd and 3rd pic, almost looks like a funnel cloud was forming.


----------



## roseprincess

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Who?  Us?  Wackos??? *


cute


----------



## turning40withMickey

Hi All
Just sneaking back in to see what's happening on this fun thread.

I paid for this trip in stops and starts, too, to manage the pain but vacation is so worth it.  We all need a change of pace.

Anyone ever venture off the amusement park path to take in a beach day?

We are also planning on doing the character breakfast at Confisco Grille.  Any reviews, good or bad?

Thanks for helping the newbie out! (newbie to us/ioa and this thread)  i am working hard on racking up my posts!


----------



## bubba's mom

turning40withMickey said:


> We are also planning on doing the character breakfast at Confisco Grille.  Any reviews, good or bad?




good!  

(see TR for Feb 2007 in sig for link)


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Yesterday I, DH, and the kids went to SixFlags Great America in Gurnee, Il.
> (Somewhat close to where Mac lives). I didn't meet up with Mac unfortunately. Figured a Sat is much too crowded to meet up at G.A.
> It was nuts driving there and back, on I94  Alot of construction on I94, which DH and I didn't know was going on. Left before 11:30 am from home yest and didn't get there til 2pm! We did stop at the famous blue restaurant (Culvers) for lunch b4 we went into the park  . It took 1/2 hour just to get to the parking area to pay for parking   :
> Left G.A. around 8:45 pm, didn't get home til 10:30pm(due to construction).
> We had a good time tho



yup, it is about a 2 and one half to 3 hours from where you live rose to where i live.  thought i mentioned some weeks back of all the construction going on up north here.

anytime you go to a six flags in the afternoon, a 30 minute wait in the toll area for the park is typical.
glad to hear besides the traffic issues, you had a good time.  wasn't that hot yesterday after all.  you must have had a pleasant time with the weather then.

yea, i live 10 minutes from that park.



turning40withMickey said:


> Hi All
> Just sneaking back in to see what's happening on this fun thread.
> 
> I paid for this trip in stops and starts, too, to manage the pain but vacation is so worth it.  We all need a change of pace.
> 
> Anyone ever venture off the amusement park path to take in a beach day?
> 
> We are also planning on doing the character breakfast at Confisco Grille.  Any reviews, good or bad?
> 
> Thanks for helping the newbie out! (newbie to us/ioa and this thread)  i am working hard on racking up my posts!



years ago i would do a beach day.  i have relatives on the ocean side.
would go spend time with them at their beach homes and return in the evening.  now, the beach doesn't call my name anymore.
i spend it at the parks.

we have done the spiderman breakfast before for catching the interactions with the characters.  thing 1 & 2, spidey and some others will be there.

the food is okay.  nothing fantastic.  you are paying for the characters for the most part.

they will spend about 15 minutes with you at a time and return over and over until you are sick of them.

i shouldn't say the food is mediocre.  i did like the chow.  but then, any food i don't have to fix or clean up after is great for me.

you have to pay extra for orange juice at that breakfast if you order it.

stick with the buffet for getting the most out of your money.

the characters will personalize things with you.  they will call you by your name and entertain the kids and adults.  they have the voices and movements known for that character.  great actors!

there was a thread going around actively about a month ago. 
i know tricia/ RVGal posted her pics of her breakfast there with her boys.


----------



## roseprincess

roseprincess said:


> Had a couple of prank phone calls earlier this afternoon   . Don't know who they were  I'm thinking it may have been one of the boys from Matthew's class from last school yr, but I just don't know. It was a couple of kids acting strange on the phone, but they didn't ask for my kids to get on the phone. The kids said I know who they are, but I don't. I did *69 after the calls were hung up, but it didn't register a phone #.
> I guess whoever they were, they must have gotten our phone # from our school directory, as my phone # is unlisted in the printed phone book.


Quoting myself and talking to myself here . Now that I think about it, if its who I think it is that did the prank phone calls, I hope the kids or person wasn't mocking me. If mocking someone else, that's fine  
Couldn't understand a thing said. The first call that I answered, sounded like one of those Darth Vader voice box things that changes your voice. I did not answer the 2nd call, DH did.
Very strange phone calls tho, whoever it was........


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> _ONLY BECAUSE YOU TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> I may have to kill you for that.  You're going to HHN in 2009, right?



Hopefully!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Ok gang ... I just had to share these pics of the storm clouds that blew through on Friday evening ...
> 
> Pic 1,   Pic 2,  Pic 3,  Pic 4,  Pic 5*



Ooh!! Pretty!



bubba's mom said:


> You're trip planning is moving right along...be here before ya know it!    You really need this vacation too    Money is only money...if you don't spend it having fun on vacation, you'll just blow it on something else, probably insignificant.....  (ya don't haveta tell me taking a vacation is expensive....you know what our last one cost us   )



Amen! On a similar note, I got part a 1/4 of my friend's part of the vacation, so I payed off my package! So if worse comes to worse, I at least have a place to sleep and my park tickets.


----------



## donaldduck352

roseprincess said:


> Quoting myself and talking to myself here . Now that I think about it, if its who I think it is that did the prank phone calls, I hope the kids or person wasn't mocking me. If mocking someone else, that's fine
> Couldn't understand a thing said. The first call that I answered, sounded like one of those Darth Vader voice box things that changes your voice. I did not answer the 2nd call, DH did.
> Very strange phone calls tho, whoever it was........




Maybe it was Bart trying to call Moe


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> yup, it is about a 2 and one half to 3 hours from where you live rose to where i live.  thought i mentioned some weeks back of all the construction going on up north here.
> 
> anytime you go to a six flags in the afternoon, a 30 minute wait in the toll area for the park is typical.
> glad to hear besides the traffic issues, you had a good time.  wasn't that hot yesterday after all.  you must have had a pleasant time with the weather then.
> 
> yea, i live 10 minutes from that park.


I forgot you talked about that some time ago. I didn't pick up about the construction on I94 I suppose  My bad  
Last yr we went on a Sat at the end of July and the traffic wasn't bad at all and it was a breeze to go thu the parking. Left about the same time from our house as last yr. No wonder G.A. dropped the prices of the tickets, from all the gas you guzzle going thru construction and waiting for the parking toll  We had the 2 free admission tickets for the kids, from the Reading for Success program at school. If we didn't have those, we probably wouldn't have bothered to go to G.A. this yr. 

I would love to meet up for a Meet with you Mac and Marcie sometime, but this construction on I94 needs to finish first. Too much sitting in traffic going 10 mi/hr for about 20 miles(or seems like for 20 miles)  
We should do a small Dismeet sometime again, someday


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> Maybe it was Bart trying to call Moe


Maybe


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey we did BG Tampa yesterday.Man was it crowded.It took 1hr to get on Gwazi,and that was at 9:30AM...

They have express queos now that cost $30 per,well worth it on days like yesterday..

Plus they got food passes for around$30 per,and the turckey legs will give the mouse a run for the taste(great smokey flavor)..

I got some kool pics I'll post tommorrow of the coasters.My legs are tired and so am I..

Needless to say if your a coaster junkie,BG is the tops in central FLA..

Catch ya'll in the morning


----------



## jillybeene71

I bought my tickets yesterday also...saved me a whopping 15.00. Only bought 1 day passes though. I'll use the 15 on a volcaaaanooo at Rainforest Cafe. 

hey mac did you ever decide which day your going to MNNSHP? 

going to bed...nite yall.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

roseprincess said:


> Quoting myself and talking to myself here



*Welcome to the club - I talk to myself all the time ... it's the most intelligent conversation I can have with anyone* *(shhhh don't tell DH tho  )*


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *No she wanted to talk to you all but she had to go to work at 5 am and is still there now and doesn't think any of you are wackos cause I am the only one she thinks is a wacko   *


then we r in good company 

bonny - great pics

mac - u pay for ur trip before u go?  heck, half the fun is trying to figure out how to pay off the CCs once they start rolling in...ala Xmas 

rose - weird stuff? sorry re the ride issue

day #2 trippie (vegas & Hoover Dam posted) Grand Canyon next http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26682053#post26682053
think im just going to link them in the Universal trippie site.

catch ya all tomorow!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Quoting myself and talking to myself here . Now that I think about it, if its who I think it is that did the prank phone calls, I hope the kids or person wasn't mocking me. If mocking someone else, that's fine
> Couldn't understand a thing said. The first call that I answered, sounded like one of those Darth Vader voice box things that changes your voice. I did not answer the 2nd call, DH did.
> Very strange phone calls tho, whoever it was........



teens and pre teens do that type of pranking all the time.
i was lucky as mine never got caught doing it, well caught one time but that was the only time they got caught... 

it's a kid thing, summer time, something to do for entertainment.  



donaldduck352 said:


> Maybe it was Bart trying to call Moe


 




roseprincess said:


> I
> 
> I would love to meet up for a Meet with you Mac and Marcie sometime, but this construction on I94 needs to finish first. Too much sitting in traffic going 10 mi/hr for about 20 miles(or seems like for 20 miles)
> 
> We should do a small Dismeet sometime again, someday



you and marci work out the details and let me know the when, where and time for it.



jillybeene71 said:


> I bought my tickets yesterday also...saved me a whopping 15.00. Only bought 1 day passes though. I'll use the 15 on a volcaaaanooo at Rainforest Cafe.
> 
> hey mac did you ever decide which day your going to MNNSHP?
> 
> going to bed...nite yall.



i didn't.
which day are you going?
i think either the sunday, oct 5 or tuesday the oct 7 would be good.
should i flip a coin or go when you are going?



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Welcome to the club - I talk to myself all the time ... it's the most intelligent conversation I can have with anyone* *(shhhh don't tell DH tho  )*



smart women never tell the man of the house our secrets like that......

my mother taught me that when i was just a kid......


----------



## coastermom

Hello from the DARKSIDE ....

Went to USF today and well it was so nice to not have to wait in line. We did almost everything except Sherk because we did other stuff twice. All I have to say today is thank goodness for the express . Lines were crazy . Forget getting food today that took us the longest . We did make the meal deal mistake . It would have been great but the lines to get the food never moved and made it hard to enjoy. We are not getting it at IOA . 

Getting a better feeling for the RPR . We were not here long today but getting use to the place. 

BTW DS just misses Mummy by a hair . There was a man on line telling us to put napkins in his shoes ... I really thought of it too but didn't do it . DH wants to do it but we will see. 

Everyone loved the Simpsons rode it twice  and  then we had three great MIB rides . Also if anyone books through AAA I wanted to say I got a great suprise I didn't know was coming . When I got my tickets at Guest Services I was handed two extra ticket looking things . One is a AAA free 5x7 at certain attractions  . WE got ours at MIB  since we were the only ones in the car and the photo was cute . Also got a pass for 15 min. before show time priority seating at certain shows . Which I guess is good if you are not staying on site .  

Off to IOA in the morning and we are going to try to visit Darkie at his ride.  A little birdie    told me where to go and visit ...Can't say where though I know Darkie likes keeping us guessing . 

We are eating at Mythos too    .

See everyone soon . Don't know if we are going to have internet on Monday so I may not be back till Wed or Thurs.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Well, today was chock full of "Interestation" (to quote a former coworker).

-I was expecting a visit from coastermom & family all day. They never showed. But as is Established, they'll be looking for me tomorrow.   

-I still picked My VIP Family of the Day. The dad in the group was so pleased, he tried to tip me.   Not this profession, plz. The LMT profession, yes. I randomly VIP because I like making people's day *that* much more awesome.  And reducing a 90 min wait to 5 mins definitely does that.  

-My friend and I wanted to see the Dark Knight in Imax. It was sold out, all showings.  We ended up getting tix for Hellboy and eating at Johnny Rockets. Both proved to be Smart Choices. 

-I did encounter a Damper, a potentially large one at that, but I'm going to let the Universe control the Situation.


----------



## macraven

damper???


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> yesterday i bought my  disney passes from a link using for mousesavers members.  it tied into undercover tourist.
> 
> today those same tickets would have cost me $41 more plus tax.
> 
> 
> so far i have paid one night on my disney room, one night on my hrh room,
> bought the disney hoppers, hhn tix, and express for that, money aside for rip whenever it comes out, plane paid back in march, think that is it for now.
> 
> putting my order for csw hat, polo and club tshirt in the mail tomorrow.




Sounds great!  I have a night at HRH paid for, plan to buy an AP and 7 day passes in two weeks, and just ordered Blue Man Group t-shirts and Floppie the Banjo Clown hands for the concert.  The daily planning and anticipation is so addictive.  By the time we go, I'll probably have three weeks of appropriate US/IoA/HRH t-shirts, and we'll only be there for five days.  But that's okay, I'll enjoy all of them before and after we go.  And I'll probably end up buying MORE t-shirts while I'm there.  'Cuz that's my chosen wardrobe.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Ok gang ... I just had to share these pics of the storm clouds that blew through on Friday evening ...
> *




Those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!
I love big storms.  We get some really fantastic thunder and lightening storms here in MS.  Brent likes them, Jared doesn't think anything at all about them, Jonathan thinks they're neat if I'm holding him and making happy sounds, Rock (dog) doesn't care, and Brodie (dog) is terrified.  I'm not showing the pictures to Brodie.




turning40withMickey said:


> Hi All
> We are also planning on doing the character breakfast at Confisco Grille.  Any reviews, good or bad?



If anyone in the fam is a Spidey fan, it's a must.  The food is typical buffet food (not fabulous, but yummy), but the characters are _*wonderful*_.  Spider-Man was so convincing and knew his part so well that it was difficult to remember he was a guy in a costume.  The Seuss characters were great with both of my kids, and knew how to make both a 7 and a 2 y/o laugh and talk to them.  If no one is really into Spider-Man or Seuss, you could skip it.  It's a must for us.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Welcome to the club - I talk to myself all the time ... it's the most intelligent conversation I can have with anyone* *(shhhh don't tell DH tho  )*




The voices in my head say it's okay, too.  They should know.




macraven said:


> you and marci work out the details and let me know the when, where and time for it.




Why don't you all just center your lives around MEEEEEEEEE?!?!?  You need to be in Orlando January 7-13.  Quit you jobs and rob banks for a living.  Lots of money and you can work on your own (my) schedule.  As every teenager on t.v. says, "You can do anything you put your mind to."  




the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, today was chock full of "Interestation" (to quote a former coworker).



    

I nominate this as the word of the day.

I really like your VIP thing.  Very cool to make someone's day like that.


On a personal note, we've decided to try homeschooling.  
Wish me luck trying to find the best curriculum/plan for DS7 and getting the state paperwork done correctly.  
I'm about to become very busy....

Tamieteachernator


----------



## macraven

tamietututeacher, home schooler is tough.
i did it for 3 years for son during high school days.

it's a lot of work but can be done if it is necessary.

let me give you a heads up.

don't wait 2 more weeks to buy the 7 day promo tickets.
i don't know how much longer they will hold for that price.

in fact, this is the first year i have seen a 7 day 2 park multi pass ticket before.
in the past years, there were only 5 days passes.

disney increased all their tickets and ap's today.

when that happens, other parks tend to follow suit......

i don't know if universal plans to increase their tickets but would not be shocked if they did.

over the years, they have raised prices when disney has.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Thanks for the heads-up.  Buying now!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good mornining all!!

weekend over time to goto work.Have a great one all bbl!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> damper???



Downer, bummer, arghandcurses, bad news, etc.

Can't talk now, have go to work and be locked in the box.


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> Downer, bummer, arghandcurses, bad news, etc.
> 
> Can't talk now, have go to work and be locked in the box.



Hope everything is ok, DM.

Say HI to coastermom's family for us!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!

Happy Monday.  

Have been reading up on everyone and it is somewhat overwhelming to try to comment on everything.

I am jumping back in feet first now.......will try to be a better homie - little crazy around here. kids are now "bored" but we still have 3 weeks before skool  starts again. Need to find something to do with them, keep the house clean AND look for a job (a flexible, part time, decent paying job) as I will have the "empty nest" come August 26th. All three in school all day.

I may hold off until November or so....would like to finish up some projects in the house first   We will see what DH thinks about that.

Off to launder a bit - before MT. LAUNDRY decides to eat one of the kids  They are seriously afraid to go into the basement now


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Happy Monday.
> 
> Have been reading up on everyone and it is somewhat overwhelming to try to comment on everything.
> 
> I am jumping back in feet first now.......will try to be a better homie - little crazy around here. kids are now "bored" but we still have 3 weeks before skool  starts again. Need to find something to do with them, keep the house clean AND look for a job (a flexible, part time, decent paying job) as I will have the "empty nest" come August 26th. All three in school all day.
> 
> I may hold off until November or so....would like to finish up some projects in the house first  We will see what DH thinks about that.
> 
> Off to launder a bit - before MT. LAUNDRY decides to eat one of the kids  They are seriously afraid to go into the basement now


 
ive watched enough horror movies to know that evil does lurks in the basement...nwahaha!

i have a flexible, part-time job; problem is im a bit too flexible and rarely see any income .  Id suggest getting ur real estate license; yet it does tend to require evening showings, etc.; probably would interfere w/your kid's schedules & homelife. for something to pop up 

DM = homie in a box, who works in a box, cannot wait to break outta that box...the countdown begins to ur new life!

r teachers terminators...sometimes ; heck i think some of them need a whip & a chair.  good luck on the home skooling!

kfed know ur an exerpt!  im getting excited via the pre-olympic hype coverage, especially re swim team ( Mr. Phelps & the older woman- 42 i think , who's name i forget, guess it's all relative - ).  Anybody else to watch?


----------



## donaldduck352

A little quiet today overhere..

Like I was saying went to BG Saturday.Here is a pic of the longest 30second ride of your rollercaster life
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	












SHIEKRA200' up,90degree striaght down!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Oh and the kids (DD17)just had a blast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




talking to her boyfriend allday long!!

Thats the look I get everytime I try talking to her(laser eyes)Oh to be 17 again


----------



## donaldduck352

Tell you what,the community board have some butt-heads on it..

Tryed to do a poll and I got bashed for my spelling..

Chris from O-town had my back..

You know me,I had to fire back.When people cann't look past the spelling,and answer the question,they are pretty narrow minded.Its sad that people would rather pick apart the question then just answer it.Of coarse I was mad  

Well if not back on the rest of the night,I'll wake you all in the morning..

Seems like happy hour starts around 10'ish around here 

Hey DM hope your not to mad,sounded kinda peeved earlyier...

Catha ya'll later


----------



## donaldduck352

Oh No ,I'm talking to myself..

The counsler Is going to have a ball with me 

No she will not----Yes she will..

OK voices in my head,got to go


----------



## keishashadow

it's always shark week on the CB , naw just kidding, lots of good peeps...just make sure they don't smell blood in the water 

pics of coaster are wickedly scary now on my bucket list!


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> A little quiet today overhere..
> 
> Like I was saying went to BG Saturday.Here is a pic of the longest 30second ride of your rollercaster life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIEKRA200' up,90degree striaght down!!!!!


donaldduck- ride looks wicked but fun! Glad you all had a good time


----------



## roseprincess

Janet- we posted at the same time  

donalddduck- like Janet said, some peeps on the CB can be cruel, some are not. Some peeps on the CB are instigaters(sp). 

Gotta get off now- see ya's later.


----------



## bubba's mom

coaster looks like fun....what's up with the dude on the end with no sox? what's HE doin?  

good luck job huntin Tracie...feel yer pain.

not a happy camper today....off to make someone miserable  

hi to all....

nite!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> not a happy camper today....off to make someone miserable


 





tomorrow will be better...if not, repeat until it is


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> A little quiet today overhere..
> 
> Like I was saying went to BG Saturday.Here is a pic of the longest 30second ride of your rollercaster life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIEKRA200' up,90degree striaght down!!!!!



Hey Youse.....

I LOVE this ride !!!

The Boy will be big enough to ride it next trip and hes soooo up for it.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Tell you what,the community board have some butt-heads on it..
> 
> Tryed to do a poll and I got bashed for my spelling..
> 
> Chris from O-town had my back..
> 
> You know me,I had to fire back.When people cann't look past the spelling,and answer the question,they are pretty narrow minded.Its sad that people would rather pick apart the question then just answer it.Of coarse I was mad
> 
> Well if not back on the rest of the night,I'll wake you all in the morning..
> 
> Seems like happy hour starts around 10'ish around here
> 
> Hey DM hope your not to mad,sounded kinda peeved earlyier...
> 
> Catha ya'll later



they see the redhead tag and get picky... 

what's the link to the thread?
i wanna go checkit out....





back home now.

my day is shot.
4 hours at the shop and now home just in time to feed the zoo here.


love the dagger eyes you got donald.
i know the look...


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all! Nother long day at work. Had to work open to close cause my coworker was in the hospital again (she has sickle cell anemia). Oh well, got an hour of OT out of it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Well a busy day here ... replaced the screen door on our back door (going to the deck) so restained/painted the frame after hubby took off the old door and before he put on the new door.  Then decided while I had the stain out, I would restain/paint the one kitchen window frame  (our backyard faces west so it gets full sun for the morning and part of the afternoon so it can get quite hot on the deck and it takes a toll on the window frames)

Which means now Ill have to restain/paint all the windows as the rest look crappy compared to the one I did this afternoon ...  

LOL  oh well, I figure Ill tackle one window each day and as long as it stays nice out (no rain) I'll have them all redone in a week *


----------



## macraven

bonny................ 


wonder woman you are..........one job leads to another.
that is why i don't ever start the first one.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny................
> 
> 
> wonder woman you are..........one job leads to another.
> that is why i don't ever start the first one.



 *That's what Lee said about the screen door *


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.....

Ive got breakfast covered for all youse_ late_ sleepers....






And i fired up the life support....should be enough to go round !!






ENJOY !!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all..

That much coffee might last mac till 11'ish 

Well have a great one.Another day another dollar!!!!


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all..
> 
> *That much coffee might last mac till 11'ish *
> 
> Well have a great one.Another day another dollar!!!!



Ive already drained them myself,thats the top ups !!!

 " My Name is Scotlass and Im a coffeeholic...."


----------



## Metro West

Here's an interesting little thread about RnR vs. HR3. Check it out:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1905940


----------



## marciemi

Tiny screen but so CUTE!  We leave to head to Cedar Point tomorrow.


----------



## marciemi

Rose/Mac - where is the construction on 94?


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies 

donald - great pics.....and I know all about the laser eye, not to mention the "being out with the family and beingon the phone the whole time":






it gets really, really, REALLY old..... 

scotlass - thanks so much for the coffee.....I can skip the donuts.....just give me the coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last night was the first night of football practice for Frank the Tank. he is on the 5 & 6year old team as an elder this year.....so he and about 4 others are going to be like "team leaders" and lead the stretching exercises for the team. It was too cute. There are ALOT of new little guys on the team - I just hope once they are practicing fully padded that he doesn't hurt one of the little kids - cuz Frank IS a Tank. The coaches named him that last year and he generally plays outside linebacker. 

everyone have a great day - I am in the Bonny & Lee boat - still painting the deck.....stupid stinking spindles  that need to be stained. Between the weather and the family this thing is taking WAAAAYYYYY too long!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Here's an interesting little thread about RnR vs. HR3. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1905940



 way to end it Metro....."never know who you'll meet in line"     (think she 'got it'?) 


tlinus said:


>




*THERE'S *TRACIE!  

HI  

uh...you didn't put that pic in your trip report?  

(have a grand time staining....you've got great weather for it today....I, however, have errands to run BEFORE a killer day at work   ...have a good one for me, kay?)

Hi to all....


----------



## roseprincess

HI Homies-

Had some huge storms come by last night. Our electricity stayed on, thank goodness. Kids had a hard time falling asleep late last night when the 2nd round of storms came thru. I was up late watching a movie I took out from the library. Kids got up early for some reason this morning  

DH is going to the Cubs game this afternoon with his work.-lucky him   He works for a really small company. His boss got the tickets a few months back. Only for the employees, not for any families of the employees  
He and coworkers will be sitting on top of the rooftop across the street from Wrigley Field. Those seats are pretty popular and expensive I hear. I would love to be there also, if boss would have paid for tix for the families, but he isn't. But then it may rain this afternoon. Hope DH is going to be safe and no lightning happens.


Mac- did you get affected by the storms last night? 


Tracie- now we know what you look like  

Marcie- construction on I94 is both south and northbound. Southbound it starts in the Northbook, Il. area. I know construction goes north past Great America. I don't know if it goes into WI. Mac may know that answer  

Hi to all! 

Got alot going on the next 3 days, starting tomorrow.

DH has his cataract surgery on his other eye on Thurs.

try to bbl.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> teens and pre teens do that type of pranking all the time.
> i was lucky as mine never got caught doing it, well caught one time but that was the only time they got caught...
> 
> it's a kid thing, summer time, something to do for entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and marci work out the details and let me know the when, where and time for it.
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't.
> which day are you going?
> i think either the sunday, oct 5 or tuesday the oct 7 would be good.
> should i flip a coin or go when you are going?
> 
> 
> 
> smart women never tell the man of the house our secrets like that......
> 
> my mother taught me that when i was just a kid......




oh by all means...flip a coin. put some surprise in your life. 
were going on the 2nd. 
I also booked a keys to the kingdom tour for that morning...was that a good idea? has anyone ever done it? (yes, i know wrong boards, but i dont like to go over there too often)
worth the money?


----------



## jillybeene71

I have a question that I might get some sarsastic remarks for? Is there a secret society of posters here who actually work at the parks?  (universal and disney)

I know most of you here have been posting for years and personally know each other. But is it really a secret? Can I know, or do I have to be here for years or actually meet you personally to find out?
Most post I read have the *wink wink, nod nod* vibe going on and im just curious. sorry if im out of line, but I wont know if I dont ask.


----------



## donaldduck352

jillybeene71 said:


> I have a question that I might get some sarsastic remarks for? Is there a secret society of posters here who actually work at the parks?  (universal and disney)
> 
> I know most of you here have been posting for years and personally know each other. But is it really a secret? Can I know, or do I have to be here for years or actually meet you personally to find out?
> Most post I read have the *wink wink, nod nod* vibe going on and im just curious. sorry if im out of line, but I wont know if I dont ask.




Only been Dis'ing since April.I really donn't see a secret society or anything.
Alot of people on this board have known each other for years yes.Some personally,some by just having fun on the boards.

I was reluctent to even start typing on the SAN thread when I first started thinkinking the same thing.But loribell said come on over.And I was welcomed with open arms.As I'm sure you were 

As far as the people working in the parks,I just read between the lines and figured it out.I probally donn't know all of them,but I bet I know most .

Its all about fun on this thread and talking about everyday things that keeps me coming back 

mac started this with the idea that we all have that fun,and joke with each other.You wonn't get a flogging or anything like that for asking that question.

Now if you ask that on the communnity board good luck 



Buy the way,were has loribell been


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Here's an interesting little thread about RnR vs. HR3. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1905940




Liked the way you ended that one metro  

I see know one replied back on it yet...

I take that back,someone did(you are not on the payroll are you)Give them both barrels dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Seems like I'm talking to myself again.Oh forgot Happy Hour starts around 10'ish  

For all you HHN lovers out there.Has anyone won anything on thier on-line sweepstakes yet(the mummy--HHN one)???


----------



## bubba's mom

Loribell is in Missouri on vacation.

jilly....this is SAN #*5*....we've been thru 4 other houses of nothin talk already....minimum 250 pages...times 4 houses....THAT is a lot of yakin'!  We are all friends here...some we've met in person, others here on the DIS.... We are glad you found our little home.... I don't think there is a 'secret' society of peeps here that work at the parks or otherwise...we've just made friends here is all.....a lot of history around the SAN homes..... groups of people/friends that have more in common with others and have more in common with some rather than others.  We welcome any/everyone here....and, NO, we don't flog!  

I'm getting ready to leave work....   week off for me!!  

Smell ya's later!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

jillybeene71 said:


> I have a question that I might get some sarsastic remarks for? Is there a secret society of posters here who actually work at the parks?  (universal and disney)
> 
> I know most of you here have been posting for years and personally know each other. But is it really a secret? Can I know, or do I have to be here for years or actually meet you personally to find out?
> Most post I read have the *wink wink, nod nod* vibe going on and im just curious. sorry if im out of line, but I wont know if I dont ask.


There is a "secret society" actually. It's a different site, and no, I won't reveal the name. 

Everything here is just fun and friendly. The only "Mystery Man" is ME!


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> The only "Mystery Man" is ME!



 you ain't no mystery....  


oh wait...did you mean "ME" or "Magic Express"?  







  i kill me!


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> There is a "secret society" actually. It's a different site, and no, I won't reveal the name.
> 
> Everything here is just fun and friendly. The only "Mystery Man" is ME!


----------



## donaldduck352

OK ladies and gents,homies and no star sneetches.Elvis has left the building!!

I'm not kidding,shave in the morning and look like Elvis by 5PM  

Must have had Rogaine test when growing up(TMI-I Know)but gillette is making great money off of me 

Catcha YA'll in the morning..

By the way scotless what time is it over there when its 6AM eastern time donn't want to google it when you have the answer..

Goodnight all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Howdy! Back home finally. One more day till my next day off! I can't wait!


----------



## keishashadow

tracie - looks like laser eyes is catchy , must be a girl thing; glad i don't have to deal lol

jilly - no secret handshake yet, although im working on a variation of one that homer simpson uses .  yet another example of what (hopefully) passes for wit here; not to be confused with sarcasm. 

re Keys to the Kingdom, it has a min age requirement of 16, so  we've been out of the running...until next year I hear it's a winner!  Believe u get a quick peek @ the utilidor under MK?  make sure to post back & report My bucket list contains the Backstage Tour , if i hit the lottery.  

off to brood, funky day in my house


----------



## jillybeene71

keishashadow said:


> tracie - looks like laser eyes is catchy , must be a girl thing; glad i don't have to deal lol
> 
> jilly - no secret handshake yet, although im working on a variation of one that homer simpson uses .  yet another example of what (hopefully) passes for wit here; not to be confused with sarcasm.
> 
> re Keys to the Kingdom, it has a min age requirement of 16, so  we've been out of the running...until next year I hear it's a winner!  Believe u get a quick peek @ the utilidor under MK?  make sure to post back & report My bucket list contains the Backstage Tour , if i hit the lottery.
> 
> off to brood, funky day in my house



I think I came off wrong in my question. I have just noticed on these boards (not just the SAN thread) that few people made comments implying someone or themselves worked at the parks. But nothing was said outright. I have been on these boards since 06, but have only been here steadily for about 6months. Im sure in the 1000's of posts people have caught onto things, as I havent been here long enough. I was just asking if posters who come here are wanting others to know where they work, or just come here "undercover" just to shoot the bull and help out with questions now and then?

And yes...I feel I have been treated VERY nicely on these boards. That is why I choose to come here with ALL my questions (disney or Uni), and not the disney boards  (they bash for anything, I understand). I am glad there is somewhere to go to talk to others that share my obsession.
 <----- to all who WORK at/for Universal.

as for the Keys to the Kingdom...my daughter is 16 so well be ok there. The thing is the tour is 5 hours and we have a whole night of MNNSHP that night. We can handle the hours its just Is it worth the extra $$ ?


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-

DH had a GREAT time at the Cubs game today w/ his coworkers  
Cubs won!!    
The kids and I went to the pool this afternoon. 


Jillybeene- No "secret society" here. I personally have met Macraven at a couple of Chicago Dismeets within the past couple of yrs. She is a very nice lady   Almost like a mom to me   I have not personally(face to face) met anyone else here on the SANS thread, tho I feel I know most or all of youse   
If you are talking about anything I posted lately about a "certain lurker", a certain man has been somewhat stalking me here, that lives and works near me. Not bad stalking per se, but reads here as a "guest". I think he is reading as a guest and not signed in. It's been a little embarrassing, as I didn't invite him on the boards, but he found me here somehow.
Other than that, no secret society here  


Glad Coastermom and Marcie checked in during their vacations  

Hi to all!


----------



## keishashadow

we do play nice here, sometimes even share our toys 

RE: KTK/MNSSHP - even when we have APs we don't do the parks before either MNSSHP or MVMCP...just get too tired.  It's our down day/pool, explore resort or DTD when it's not too crowded.  Know I'd never burn a MYW tix since i know we can get in the gate @ 4 pm.

reminds me,need to buy both parks event tix


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey guys...

Well I get a phone call today from my Aunt.  My uncle and his sister were driving on one of the main parkways in Queens (NY) called the Belt Parkway.  It is known to go through some sketchy areas...I took this way every day for a year when I taught in Brooklyn.

Well they were driving his BMW and he got bumped from behind by another car.  Doing what we all would, he pulled off on the service road to begin the procedures for an accident.  

At this time, the person or persons got out of the car and held them at gunpoint.  Thankfully, they only took the keys and drive away with the car.  No one hurt.


I'm still sketchy with th details because at the time my Aunt called, they were still at the police station.

My aunt is worried because she doesn't know if the car had any information about their address and such and if they took house keys as well.

Please hope that it is only the car and that will be the end of it.


But just another note....I've heard of this happening a lot to people, where they bump and then mug you or steal your car.  A dent can be fixed.....but you are not as easily replaced!  Please be careful out there!


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> oh by all means...flip a coin. put some surprise in your life.
> were going on the 2nd.
> I also booked a keys to the kingdom tour for that morning...was that a good idea? has anyone ever done it? (yes, i know wrong boards, but i dont like to go over there too often)
> worth the money?



i have done the keys to the kingdom for the last 4 years in a row.
i like the special pin you get.....

there are some lame tour guides for it.
brock is the best tg though.  see if you can get him.
i always take the first tour of the day, the 8:30 one.

if you  have the AAA, you get a 15% discount.
if you have the disney visa card, it is 20% discount.

i'm up with the chickens and to bed with the owls each night.
it can be done of doing the tour in the morning and the mnsshp at the same night.
i did it that way once before.

the tour is one of the better ones at mk.
your lunch will be at columbia harbor house.
it is included with the tour cost.



jillybeene71 said:


> I think I came off wrong in my question. I have just noticed on these boards (not just the SAN thread) that few people made comments implying someone or themselves worked at the parks. But nothing was said outright. I have been on these boards since 06, but have only been here steadily for about 6months. Im sure in the 1000's of posts people have caught onto things, as I havent been here long enough. I was just asking if posters who come here are wanting others to know where they work, or just come here "undercover" just to shoot the bull and help out with questions now and then?
> 
> And yes...I feel I have been treated VERY nicely on these boards. That is why I choose to come here with ALL my questions (disney or Uni), and not the disney boards  (they bash for anything, I understand). I am glad there is somewhere to go to talk to others that share my obsession.
> <----- to all who WORK at/for Universal.



yea, there are some employees that post or have posted on the sans thread.
we never bring it up when they do as they are here to have fun also.
no cliches in this thread. really there aren't.

what is nice about having a chat thread over here is we can help anyone that asks questions about the park.  sometimes the poster sticks around and sometimes they don't. some have posted regularly in #1 or #2 threads and then bop back here for a "hey homie" once in awhile.

we love everyone to feel comfortable to join in at any time.
we try to make everyone feel wanted also.

i have met a few of the homies since i have been on this thread.
i have met rose 2 years ago from the chicago thread in the cb, marci and her family at six flags, todd/metro last hhn and a couple of posters that dropped in sometime back when i was at the park before.

that is all i have met so far.



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Well I get a phone call today from my Aunt.  My uncle and his sister were driving on one of the main parkways in Queens (NY) called the Belt Parkway.  It is known to go through some sketchy areas...I took this way every day for a year when I taught in Brooklyn.
> 
> Well they were driving his BMW and he got bumped from behind by another car.  Doing what we all would, he pulled off on the service road to begin the procedures for an accident.
> 
> At this time, the person or persons got out of the car and held them at gunpoint.  Thankfully, they only took the keys and drive away with the car.  No one hurt.
> 
> 
> I'm still sketchy with th details because at the time my Aunt called, they were still at the police station.
> 
> My aunt is worried because she doesn't know if the car had any information about their address and such and if they took house keys as well.
> 
> Please hope that it is only the car and that will be the end of it.
> 
> 
> But just another note....I've heard of this happening a lot to people, where they bump and then mug you or steal your car.  A dent can be fixed.....but you are not as easily replaced!  Please be careful out there!


   that is scary.
that has happened in chgo area before.  when it occurs, it's on the news.
they always say if it happens to you, don't stop......keep going.

hope your relatives are okay.  that has to be extremely upsetting!

rose, no rain here not a drop last night.
heard on the news how some areas had it bad but nothing north of the city had rain.
oh, i'm not the "mom" of the thread, just a homie that got it off the ground.
i know slo calls herself the "mom" of the chgo thread and some other posters do that when they start a thread but it's not my thing.

i missed out on my day again.
tied up again with more running around on things i don't even want to do.
such is life.

i hate getting back to the dis late at night.
most of you all are sleeping...


and a very big special thank you to scotlass...........youse know i love my coffee.
and i have a bunn coffee maker just like the ones you showed.

such a sweet homie.......


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all.Hump or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




day all ready..

KStar my sister lives up that way.This happens alot from what I hear.No pun intended on that bump smiley!!!
Glad no one got hurt...

Have a good one all..


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning homies!!  



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey guys...
> But just another note....I've heard of this happening a lot to people, where they bump and then mug you or steal your car.  A dent can be fixed.....but you are not as easily replaced!  Please be careful out there!




Wow, that is scary.   I remember when I lived in Florida and this was a problem.  Good thing all they took was their car.


----------



## macraven

mr donald, i caught that bump...........


----------



## macraven

i can't believe the summer is almost over.......yikes!!

i go back to work on the 18th.
it seems like it was yesterday i started summer break.
and it hasn't even been hot here yet with the exceptions for a few days.....

i'll have to wait until i go to orlando to get my summer in this year.


all my little "projects" i had mentally written out to do have sat.
maybe during christmas break i will tackle them.

why do today when you can do it next year...........


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Try to bbl cause busy day DW has the byopsy today *


----------



## macraven

have her and the family in my prayers.
keep us posted on how it goes if you can.


hang in there St. L, you will know soon.


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> OK ladies and gents,homies and no star sneetches.Elvis has left the building!!
> 
> I'm not kidding,shave in the morning and look like Elvis by 5PM
> 
> Must have had Rogaine test when growing up(TMI-I Know)but gillette is making great money off of me
> 
> Catcha YA'll in the morning..
> 
> By the way scotless what time is it over there when its 6AM eastern time donn't want to google it when you have the answer..
> 
> Goodnight all!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hey youse....

Mr Duck - Im not to sure about youse guys Eastern/Central time thingy....all I know is Im 5 hours ahead of Florida time.Need to know that so I can call back home for the Football scores when on hols....sad I know !!  

Is that Eastern or Central or Big long Pointy bit time ??


----------



## macraven

HEY.............youse, where's the coffee.........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> have her and the family in my prayers.
> keep us posted on how it goes if you can.
> 
> 
> hang in there St. L, you will know soon.



*Thanks Mac I will let you all know as soon as the tests come back and thanks for the prayers *


----------



## macraven

you know we are keeping this test in our thoughts/prayers.


i know what you can do to keep busy today....
do the windows, the laundry, the cooking, etc.....
and mary eva will be thrilled.......

and when you are done, come do my joint...


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!

kfed - horrible to hear, had to be terrifying for them 

M/M St. L - continued good wishes sent ur way

mac - back to skool? didja buy new duds? so ms keys to the kingdom (u've been holding out on us) how much utilidor time do u get on the tour? 

im doing chauffer duty today, jr caddying & ma out to get the stink blown off her , have a good one


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> you know we are keeping this test in our thoughts/prayers.
> 
> 
> i know what you can do to keep busy today....
> do the windows, the laundry, the cooking, etc.....
> and mary eva will be thrilled.......
> 
> and when you are done, come do my joint...



  *Thats why we had kids for all that except for cooking the oldest DS burns everything   No seriously I told her after her byopsy she is not doing anything for awhile cause I will take care of that  *


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies!

Katie - yikes. Hope everything works out and glad that no one was hurt. Most likely just wanted the car - will chop shop it I am sure. May they burn in you-know-where.

Lawrence - keeping you , the wife and the family in my prayers. Let us know as soon as possible what is going on!

rose - hoping all goes well tomorrow for DH. I am sure everything will be ok.

mac - that list you had in yer head of projects, I have too.....and will hopefully get up the mustard to get them done here shortly when the kids get back to school.

here's the coffee......







here's the bagels.......






and the pastries for those with the sweet tooth...






let's just call it brunch today!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey all!
> 
> kfed - horrible to hear, had to be terrifying for them
> 
> M/M St. L - continued good wishes sent ur way
> 
> mac - back to skool? didja buy new duds? so ms keys to the kingdom (u've been holding out on us) how much utilidor time do u get on the tour?
> 
> im doing chauffer duty today, jr caddying & ma out to get the stink blown off her , have a good one



depends on your group and tour guide.
the reason i repeated the tour was due to the tour guide i had.
the first tour was yuck due to the tg.
the second was great,
the third i got the old man again and last year it was a fantastic guide.

you are to wear head phones so you can hear the guide talking as you walk.
he speaks into a microphone and you hear it all.  once the crowds are in the park, you would miss out on what he is saying if you aren't next to him.
main reason i start the first tour of the day as the park is empty that first 30 minutes and you can cover main street in the details quite well.
after the crowds come in, people think they can join in on the private tour and the tg has to ask them to move away.

anyway, the old guy tour guide said he talks loud enough so we don't need the head sets.....it went down hill from there.

brock was great.  in the utidoors, he spent a lot more time there and showed us more than we should have.
fantastic tour cause of him.

on the average, some tours get a walk  thru basically and a quick look see at the awards and pins on the wall in the first segment of the ultidoors.

with the other guide, he pointed out the lunch breakroom, wardrobe, where the cms picked up and dropped off costumes, snow white having a smoke outside, mickey with no head on eating a sandwich, yea, the kewl stuff we saw......

keisha, good thing gas prices are dropping since you are chaufering today.
tell son to sunscreen...


tlinus...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i U


you are my coffee buddy....... that's a lot of kindness there coming from you.
next to me, you're the next biggest addict to coffee........tanks for sharing homie....!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks everyone for the thoughts.  Haven't found out any new info, but I probably will later.   I agree that they will only chop up the car and that's it.

I agree Tracie - may they burn in ****.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

KFish - that is very scary - just glad everyone is OK.  The car can be replaced, lives can't!

St. L - sending our good thoughts your way too ... keep us posted!!*




macraven said:


> i have met a few of the homies since i have been on this thread. i have met rose 2 years ago from the chicago thread in the cb, marci and her family at six flags, todd/metro last hhn and a couple of posters that dropped in sometime back when i was at the park before.
> 
> that is all i have met so far.



*... aren't you forgetting somebody????? *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> KFish - that is very scary - just glad everyone is OK.  The car can be replaced, lives can't!
> 
> St. L - sending our good thoughts your way too ... keep us posted!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... aren't you forgetting somebody????? *








oops............bonny and lee

sorry, i'm bad........


----------



## keishashadow

thanks mac , not sure whether we'll book the MK one or the longer one once kiddo makes the min age.  Was thinking that if we were short on MYW tix, it isn't too extravagant 

know my oldest & DIL did the snorkle thing in Epcot...didn't see the  promised dolphins though-must've been shy that day & were hiding in their tank, regardless they recommend it highly.  Although struggling into a full wetsuit once was plenty for me felt like a snausage


----------



## macraven

the one tour that is 7 hours long and they bus you from one park to another is to be the best one out there.
last i read it is over $200 for it.

i did the behind the seeds tour last year and liked it.
it's not a repeat one but i could do it again. it is cheap and interesting to me.
i like the scientific portion of it.

and you get to wave to the people on the boat ride!!

the family tour is cheesy.
well, it would for me as i don't have littles to take with.


----------



## macraven

just made another pot of coffee.
now if i only had a doughnut to go with it.

and not the type of doughnut that is posted on a message board..

i got the munchies big time right now.  i may end up driving to the 7 - 11 for something good...


----------



## KStarfish82

They caught the slime!!!!!  My uncle is on the way to pick up the car.  After they reported the theft to the police, they had a chopper up and caught 2 of the four guys!

I hope they slam them in cells for the rest of their natural lives!


----------



## roseprincess

KStarfish82 said:


> They caught the slime!!!!!  My uncle is on the way to pick up the car.  After they reported the theft to the police, they had a chopper up and caught 2 of the four guys!
> 
> I hope they slam them in cells for the rest of their natural lives!


So glad to hear they caught the guys! 
Glad to hear your uncle and his sister are ok and car is ok


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> They caught the slime!!!!!  My uncle is on the way to pick up the car.  After they reported the theft to the police, they had a chopper up and caught 2 of the four guys!
> 
> I hope they slam them in cells for the rest of their natural lives!



wow, what a miracle.

thank the boys in blue for getting the job done.

they used a gun in the crime, is that a harsher penalty in new york as it is in illinois?


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Try to bbl cause busy day DW has the byopsy today *


Keeping Mrs. ky07 in my prayers  
Please keep us posted on the results.


----------



## macraven

this calls for a celebration.....

i will get that doughnut for my cup of coffee.

now i have to make more coffee first.....


can i get anyone else some treats when i make my run for the qwik mart?


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> this calls for a celebration.....
> 
> i will get that doughnut for my cup of coffee.
> 
> now i have to make more coffee first.....
> 
> 
> can i get anyone else some treats when i make my run for the qwik mart?


Yeah Mac, get me a Peanut Buster Parfait at Dairy Queen and a big bag of Doves chocolates- could use it right about now   
You are a sweetheart, Mac


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> wow, what a miracle.
> 
> thank the boys in blue for getting the job done.
> 
> they used a gun in the crime, is that a harsher penalty in new york as it is in illinois?



Not sure....but being NY, I would think that they would be very very stiff penalties....gotta clean up the city!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies  

DH's cataract eye surgery(on his right eye) is tomorrow morning. I have to get him to Day Surgery at around 9am CST(central standard time). My mom is watching the kids tomorrow morning. Thanks in advance for your thoughts and prayers 

I met the new principal at my kids' school this morning. The former principal retired. Former principal was a sweetheart. The new principal sounds pretty strict to me (hope she doesn't read these boards  ) Wouldn't think she reads these boards. Hope she lightens up a little as the school yr goes along. She seems nice, just strict in general. 
Which reminds me, I almost forgot DH and I have to pay that Consumable materials fee for the school district. I keep forgetting about it  


Gotta make dinner soon. 

Would love to be at the '50s Primetime Cafe at DHS right about now  
And Mac, did ya get my Peanut Buster Parfait and Dove chocolates yet?    j/k


----------



## marciemi

Mac - any more advice on 94?  Were on our way to CP.

Matt dropped his new iPhone today and shattered the screen - $300 to fix!


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Mac - any more advice on 94?  Were on our way to CP.
> 
> Matt dropped his new iPhone today and shattered the screen - $300 to fix!


Marcie, can I go to Cedar Point with you all? I could use another vacation right about now  
Yikes! about the price to fix the iphone


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy all.A long and HOTT day down here..

Live in a small county,no YMCA or anything.

Hope everything goes allwright for Ms St. L and rose DH..

Well hope everyone has a great night.

And scotlass i got it,5hrs ahead of Florida time  





now i got that stupid song in my head>>Its fun to stay at the YMCAFor the disco nosatalgic:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_Vj32jnECk


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm better off leaving you with this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8


----------



## RVGal

We're home.  I'm tired.  Got in about 7pm yesterday.  Today was Meet the Teacher, lab work for Joshua, and laundry, laundry, grocery shopping, laundry, and more laundry.

Did I mention I'm tired?

I'll try to throw together a trippie eventually.  Joshua starts school tomorrow, so that either means I'll have my hands full with Daniel (because he is losing his playmate) or I'll be here a lot more (because he'll be enjoying having the run of the house).  Time will tell.


----------



## roseprincess

RVGal said:


> We're home.  I'm tired.  Got in about 7pm yesterday.  Today was Meet the Teacher, lab work for Joshua, and laundry, laundry, grocery shopping, laundry, and more laundry.
> 
> Did I mention I'm tired?
> 
> I'll try to throw together a trippie eventually.  Joshua starts school tomorrow, so that either means I'll have my hands full with Daniel (because he is losing his playmate) or I'll be here a lot more (because he'll be enjoying having the run of the house).  Time will tell.


Welcome back, Tricia and family  
Hope all went well and Carol enjoyed spending the time with your fam and Mickey  

You guys start school early!


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> now i got that stupid song in my head>>Its fun to stay at the YMCAFor the disco nosatalgic:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_Vj32jnECk


I couldn't open the link,(I probably need to reboot my computer) but I'm guessing it's YMCA by the Village People. My DS, Matthew played the construction worker in the class musical last Feb, in the song YMCA. It was too cute


----------



## roseprincess

Note to the "certain lurker",
You can always sign on and join the conversations here if you want. No one bites. Everybody plays nice


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Yeah Mac, get me a Peanut Buster Parfait at Dairy Queen and a big bag of Doves chocolates- could use it right about now
> You are a sweetheart, Mac



sorry charlie.
the dairy queen is in the opposite direction.
kwikie mart or bust......



marciemi said:


> Mac - any more advice on 94?  Were on our way to CP.
> 
> Matt dropped his new iPhone today and shattered the screen - $300 to fix!



oh snap marci, kick that kid.....jk
does it still have the warranty to it?  hopefully you will say yes.

construction from kenosha starts before russell road exit.
can't take the grand ave exit now as they are blocking it until november.
you have to get off at russell and take greenbay in until you hit grand av.
go west on grand for six flags.  or to connect to I94 if you are going to the city.

if you miss russell road, you can exit the one after grand to get back onto I94.





donaldduck352 said:


> Howdy all.A long and HOTT day down here..
> 
> Live in a small county,no YMCA or anything.
> 
> Hope everything goes allwright for Ms St. L and rose DH..
> 
> Well hope everyone has a great night.
> 
> And scotlass i got it,5hrs ahead of Florida time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i got that stupid song in my head>>Its fun to stay at the YMCAFor the disco nosatalgic:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_Vj32jnECk



thanks for the song i think........

it's 5 hours difference from my brother to me.
he's in hawaii and i am not....



RVGal said:


> We're home.  I'm tired.  Got in about 7pm yesterday.  Today was Meet the Teacher, lab work for Joshua, and laundry, laundry, grocery shopping, laundry, and more laundry.
> 
> Did I mention I'm tired?
> 
> I'll try to throw together a trippie eventually.  Joshua starts school tomorrow, so that either means I'll have my hands full with Daniel (because he is losing his playmate) or I'll be here a lot more (because he'll be enjoying having the run of the house).  Time will tell.



welcome home tired traveler........we missed you!


about daniel............remember the secret weapon......



rose, we go back on the 18th.
that's about average for northern illinois.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Note to the "certain lurker",
> You can always sign on and join the conversations here if you want. No one bites. Everybody plays nice



which one now?
the first or second one....?

you have me confused by the other post.. 


i think i need more coffee.....


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> I couldn't open the link,(I probably need to reboot my computer) but I'm guessing it's YMCA by the Village People. My DS, Matthew played the construction worker in the class musical last Feb, in the song YMCA. It was too cute



joan jett...........i love rock n roll.............


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> which one now?
> the first or second one....?
> 
> you have me confused by the other post..
> 
> 
> i think i need more coffee.....


You need more coffee   
The first lurker, who else   


Oh snap, looking forward to the Peanut Buster Parfait- have to buy it myself. 

My kids start school on the 21st, 2 weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

i have never had a peanut butter parfait.



i stick with the hot fudge sundaes.............yum


----------



## roseprincess

Peanut Buster parfaits are yummy!  

I gotta get off here. Chrissy is kicking me off the computer- she wants to get on now.


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> They caught the slime!!!!! My uncle is on the way to pick up the car. After they reported the theft to the police, they had a chopper up and caught 2 of the four guys!
> 
> I hope they slam them in cells for the rest of their natural lives!


 
30 years in the hole works for me 



marciemi said:


> Mac - any more advice on 94? Were on our way to CP.
> 
> Matt dropped his new iPhone today and shattered the screen - $300 to fix!


u state this way too calmly...maybe ur just excited to go the CP ...sure hope u got the insurance or i'd have him out working to fix it!



donaldduck352 said:


> I'm better off leaving you with this song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8


 
u blackheart u , a classic indeed!



RVGal said:


> We're home. I'm tired. Got in about 7pm yesterday. Today was Meet the Teacher, lab work for Joshua, and laundry, laundry, grocery shopping, laundry, and more laundry.
> 
> Did I mention I'm tired?
> 
> I'll try to throw together a trippie eventually. Joshua starts school tomorrow, so that either means I'll have my hands full with Daniel (because he is losing his playmate) or I'll be here a lot more (because he'll be enjoying having the run of the house). Time will tell.


 
welcome back bud! plenty of time to rest when ur old honestly, u must be exhausted...how long of a drive was it? were the kiddos good in the car? know how mine would be . U might be surprised, Daniel may like being the top dog!

rose - good luck to mr rose , take notes for me

mac - i thought the behind the seeds tour would be rather interesting & not much of a commitment $ or time wise; yet family rolled their eyes...grr. I think it's a great idea to shake things up @ the world who wants to keep doing the same old stuff year after year?

 If any homies are in ear-shot of Wheeling, WV, don't forget to support your new home-team *The Wheeling* *Wildcats *(Continental Indoor Football League) ...guess who's son is the new head coach...betcha can't guess...okay i'll give u a hint

http://www.wheelingwildcatsfootball.com/


----------



## macraven

hey, why didn't that reporter say liotta has a wonderful beautiful *mother* that supported him in all his endeavors in life........

tell the boy congratulations.  it's a fantastic write up on him.
i'll root for his team...


----------



## yankeepenny

i just love my 10 dollar phone. i can drop it anywhere, make calls, calls go thru, and no problems.


----------



## macraven

new pic, kewl.


where is your redhead tag.........???


----------



## keishashadow

mac, can u imagine _I _wasn't mentioned in the article im turning into that annoying mother who goes on & on about her kids...heck on it....i'll take my bye...we all get one or more here don't we? 

yo penny, u look sporty indeed! Ya taking care of my boy Nady?   he & Bay were our best, naturally the get traded why take a chance on having a winning season & ruining our decade long+ losing streak.  xavier is a hottie


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all! Apparently my coworker is getting fired cause I was asked by my supervisor to come into work tomorrow. Which sucks cause it's my only day off (As far as I know) and I was planning on watching the movies I got from Netflix. Oh well. I did watch Dr. Seuss' "The 5000 Fingers of Dr.T". It was very good, and had catchy tunes (Seuss wrote the script and lyrics). And the guy who did the voices of Capt. Hook and Mr. Darling in Disney's Peter Pan played the evil Dr. T.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening homies ... 

.. Mac you are forgiven!  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Evening all! Apparently my coworker is getting fired cause I was asked by my supervisor to come into work tomorrow. Which sucks cause it's my only day off (As far as I know) and I was planning on watching the movies I got from Netflix. Oh well. I did watch Dr. Seuss' "The 5000 Fingers of Dr.T". It was very good, and had catchy tunes (Seuss wrote the script and lyrics). And the guy who did the voices of Capt. Hook and Mr. Darling in Disney's Peter Pan played the evil Dr. T.


*
I watched one of my favorite movies the other night ... "Mystery Science Theatre 3000 The Movie"  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all.No one has the coffee on yet?

I'll tiptoe everyone still asleep.

Catcha later..


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-

Going in a couple of hours for DH's eye surgery.




Vent ahead....
Need to get something off my chest to a certain guest.....
Very angry with this person!!  
Need an apology from this certain guest, face-to- face. This guest should have done something months ago and taken responsibilty to fix a certain situation. This person doesn't take things seriously enough. Only thinks of himself  Time to grow up and learn from the situation.
Will pray for this person.
Ok, that's my vent 

Thanks, Mac, for letting me vent here  

Gotta run.

I will keep you all posted later on how DH's surgery went.


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey rose,hope everything goes smooth with your DH operation..

About that lurker,I would PM him/her and get it off your chest.Donn't hold nothing back tell the person how you feel.It seems its bothering you realy bad.Thats what I would do


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning homies!


----------



## nascarcheshirecat

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> 
> Vent ahead....
> Need to get something off my chest to a certain lurker.....
> Very angry with this person!!
> Need an apology from this certain lurker, face-to- face. This lurker should have done something months ago and taken responsibilty to fix a certain situation. This person doesn't take things seriously enough. Only thinks of himself  Time to grow up and learn from the situation.
> Will pray for this person.
> Ok, that's my vent
> 
> .




Rose, what are you talking about, are you being harassed?


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies
> 
> DH's cataract eye surgery(on his right eye) is tomorrow morning. I have to get him to Day Surgery at around 9am CST(central standard time). My mom is watching the kids tomorrow morning. Thanks in advance for your thoughts and prayers
> 
> I met the new principal at my kids' school this morning. The former principal retired. Former principal was a sweetheart. The new principal sounds pretty strict to me (hope she doesn't read these boards  ) *Wouldn't think she reads these boards*. Hope she lightens up a little as the school yr goes along. She seems nice, just strict in general.
> Which reminds me, I almost forgot DH and I have to pay that Consumable materials fee for the school district. I keep forgetting about it
> 
> 
> Gotta make dinner soon.
> 
> Would love to be at the '50s Primetime Cafe at DHS right about now
> And Mac, did ya get my Peanut Buster Parfait and Dove chocolates yet?    j/k




Don't worry Rose. Lots of people don't read these boards. Heck, they don't even know they EXIST. I wouldn't worry about anyone in your real life reading and seeing what you have to say here - I think you are safe.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, moving slow here

no word from st L yet? 

bonny - never heard of it, will have to remember & add to netflix Q...im out; new releases r getting slim lately 

was thinking of sneaking off to Cedar Point for an overnight i can ill-afford (but, it's stimulating the economy!) has anybody ever stayed @ a Kalahari?  Place we stayed @ last year was shut down in fed lawsuit over non-ADA pool ; refuse to pay big bucks for onsite once i saw the pics of the few rooms that weren't over $200 a night on trip advisor


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> We're home.  I'm tired.  Got in about 7pm yesterday.  Today was Meet the Teacher, lab work for Joshua, and laundry, laundry, grocery shopping, laundry, and more laundry.
> 
> Did I mention I'm tired?
> 
> I'll try to throw together a trippie eventually.  Joshua starts school tomorrow, so that either means I'll have my hands full with Daniel (because he is losing his playmate) or I'll be here a lot more (because he'll be enjoying having the run of the house).  Time will tell.



*Welcome Back Tricia - Hope Joshua's first day of school goes well *



marciemi said:


> Mac - any more advice on 94?  Were on our way to CP.
> 
> Matt dropped his new iPhone today and shattered the screen - $300 to fix!



*YIKES!!!!  Do they have a shock absorber cover for those things? I know they have them for the DS and other electronics. May not look too "cool" - but if it saves 300.00 repair bills, I would look into it! Have fun at CP.

*


KStarfish82 said:


> They caught the slime!!!!!  My uncle is on the way to pick up the car.  After they reported the theft to the police, they had a chopper up and caught 2 of the four guys!
> 
> I hope they slam them in cells for the rest of their natural lives!



*So glad to hear they caught the crud balls. Let them cool their jets for 20-30 in prison......hoping they did not damage the car too much. I also hope uncle doesn't feel "invaded" or uneasy in his car now - tell him to get it detailed - get the slime out  *



macraven said:


> hey, why didn't that reporter say liotta has a wonderful beautiful *mother* that supported him in all his endeavors in life........
> 
> tell the boy congratulations.  it's a fantastic write up on him.
> i'll root for his team...



*I'll second that congrats to Shawn and tell him to "Thank his Momma" in his first winning interview   *



RAPstar said:


> Evening all! Apparently my coworker is getting fired cause I was asked by my supervisor to come into work tomorrow. Which sucks cause it's my only day off (As far as I know) and I was planning on watching the movies I got from Netflix. Oh well. I did watch Dr. Seuss' "The 5000 Fingers of Dr.T". It was very good, and had catchy tunes (Seuss wrote the script and lyrics). And the guy who did the voices of Capt. Hook and Mr. Darling in Disney's Peter Pan played the evil Dr. T.



*Sorry to hear you have to work on your day off......but look at the bright side, will this count as overtime for you? More spending money for your trip   *



roseprincess said:


> Note to the "certain lurker",
> You can always sign on and join the conversations here if you want. No one bites. Everybody plays nice





roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> 
> Going in a couple of hours for DH's eye surgery.
> 
> Vent ahead....
> Need to get something off my chest to a certain lurker.....
> Very angry with this person!!
> Need an apology from this certain lurker, face-to- face. This lurker should have done something months ago and taken responsibilty to fix a certain situation. This person doesn't take things seriously enough. Only thinks of himself  Time to grow up and learn from the situation.
> Will pray for this person.
> Ok, that's my vent
> 
> Thanks, Mac, for letting me vent here
> 
> Gotta run.
> 
> I will keep you all posted later on how DH's surgery went.



*kind of confused rose - are these two posts for the same person? such a change from one post last night to this one this morning. If this lurker lives close - you need to go and take care of business. Chances are highly likely he/she is not even ON this board. So your venting to this person is falling on "deaf ears" so to speak. Take the bull by the horns, grab DH (after he recover from surgery) and go confront this person. That is what I would do - especially if you feel threatened/harassed.

Good luck to your DH today - let us know how he makes out.

*


----------



## RVGal

Morning everyone!

Got Joshua off for his first day of school fine.  Now I get to sit and worry until it is time to pick him up.  Yeah, he'll be okay.  It's just stress (like being excited, nervous, etc) lowers his seizure threshold.  I'll worry, but he'll be fine.

Do we have lurkers here?     Most people on the DIS don't even know the Universal boards exist, so if they found it, why on earth would they lurk?  Seems weird.  

That reminds me.  I don't know anyone else in my real life that has ever even heard of the DISboards.  My family has been going to WDW since 1978 and yet they look at me like I'm loony when I talk about posting on a "Disney message board".  Does that happen to you guys too?  Do friends and family get a glazed look on their face when you start to talk about something that happened here on the boards?  Do they get that "uh huh" thing going in their responses where you know they aren't really listening?  I have never met anyone else in real life who "gets" the DIS.


----------



## macraven

here i is and the coffee is not...........




that's ok, i made my own.
anyone want a cup?
i'll share gladly   

i think i am going to nominate   to be our alarm clock.

he beats us all here in the morning.
do i have a second??

good wishes for your husband rose on his cataract surgery, it will go fine.

and rose, no one is stalking you.


----------



## coastermom

Hello 


We are home  


Believe it or not happy to be here. Lots of  and unpacking to do . Will post more info and a trippie soon . Just want to let everyone know we were safe and home.


----------



## macraven

mary and the trippie, can't wait.

and welcome back home, you were missed!!


----------



## minniejack

*YIKES!!!!  Do they have a shock absorber cover for those things? I know they have them for the DS and other electronics. May not look too "cool" - but if it saves 300.00 repair bills, I would look into it! Have fun at CP.

*


Just bought my son a new black jack 2--he didn't like texting on the Iphone. We felt the 4.99 for insurance a month was a great thing to add.  (Me the mom seems to be the one who has blown two phones in less than a year--did anyone know that sweat can just kill the Razr?)

They have the squishy, rubberized, covers at cell stores, but way cheaper online.

Also, if any one is looking for a better deal on phones, we found the Black jack at our local Wally World for $164 less than what we paid 24 hours earlier at ATT.  

Needless to say, I took a pic then went down and calmly said Why????  Especially when I was supposed to be getting the best deal because we were business customers.  They are refunding the $164. 

Know to where to go in the future, though.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> here i is and the coffee is not...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok, i made my own.
> anyone want a cup?
> i'll share gladly
> 
> i think i am going to nominate   to be our alarm clock.
> 
> he beats us all here in the morning.
> do i have a second??
> 
> good wishes for your husband rose on his cataract surgery, it will go fine.
> 
> and rose, no one is stalking you.



If Mr Duck gets elected what do i do for 5 hours ????


----------



## minniejack

?

 If any homies are in ear-shot of Wheeling, WV, don't forget to support your new home-team *The Wheeling* *Wildcats *(Continental Indoor Football League) ...guess who's son is the new head coach...betcha can't guess...okay i'll give u a hint

http://www.wheelingwildcatsfootball.com/[/QUOTE]

I guess that would be me--we live in Wheeling.  Haven't been to a game since they 1st started the indoor league several years ago, but I will go now and think of you.  BTW, my DS is off to Kennywood in the AM and my DD just got back from there--loved it.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> If Mr Duck gets elected what do i do for 5 hours ????




you get to chime in and correct him on the time.
and bring the coffee if he is running late.

sounds like a plan to me... 



minniejack said:


> ?
> 
> If any homies are in ear-shot of Wheeling, WV, don't forget to support your new home-team *The Wheeling* *Wildcats *(Continental Indoor Football League) ...guess who's son is the new head coach...betcha can't guess...okay i'll give u a hint
> 
> http://www.wheelingwildcatsfootball.com/



I guess that would be me--we live in Wheeling.  Haven't been to a game since they 1st started the indoor league several years ago, but I will go now and think of you.  BTW, my DS is off to Kennywood in the AM and my DD just got back from there--loved it.[/QUOTE]

i would put a plug in to keisha and tell her to tell son to get you free tickets.......let her son know you traveled a very long way to see him in action......then he will be shamed he didn't mention mom on the article the reporter wrote up...


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies  

DH's cataract surgery went well! Didn't get home until 12:30 pm.
He is going to relax today. Hopefully the kids won't jump all over him and do something with his eye bandage  My mom is on her way bringing  the kids home DH has his follow-up appt with his eye dr. tomorrow afternoon, to get the eye patch off.
Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, pixie dust, and mummy dust   very appreciated!  


Sorry if I startled anyone about a guest  . There is no harrassement at all, not here on the boards or anywhere. Just needed to get my anger out about something and this is the only place I can do this.
Just something that happened.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> HI homies
> 
> DH's cataract surgery went well! Didn't get home until 12:30 pm.
> He is going to relax today. Hopefully the kids won't jump all over him and do something with his eye bandage  My mom is on her way bringing  the kids home DH has his follow-up appt with his eye dr. tomorrow afternoon, to get the eye patch off.
> Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, pixie dust, and mummy dust   very appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sorry if I startled anyone about the lurker  . There is no harrassement at all, not here on the boards or anywhere. Just needed to get my anger out about something and this is the only place I can do this.
> Just something that happened



glad things went smooth for dh.  hopefully the kids will be quiet and let the mr relax and be pampered by the family.

rose, when you post things to a "lurker" it sets a tone here that is out of place with the boards.  if you feel you have a lurker, i strongly suggest you contact your local police and let them deal with it.  

also, contact the mods directly on the disboards for assistance since you are upset over this.
they can check the isp and help you with this problem.

none of us here want to be involved in any serious issue where we have to be concerned on our own well being by posting on a message board.
we don't know everyone here and when you post the way you have, it is a concern for the rest of us.  

posters "vent" on this thread for minor things.  those vents have nothing to do with threats, illegal activities or stalking and harassments.
venting about kids, school, work things are nothing compared to issues that you have brought up.

i have been receiving pm's from homies, who will remain anonymous, that are wondering what you are talking about in being stalked on a dis board.

they wonder if they will be brought into this and what will happen to them.
for that reason, i have to address this situation as best i can.
i do not want to have you feel bad about this heads up to you but need you to take it to the proper authorities for the future.

the homies are not uncaring for what you are experiencing but do not want anything to intrude into their lives for posting here.
i don't want any of the homies here to feel they can't post what is on their minds thinking this thread is being "watched".

please join in with the yaking and joking on the thread.
we enjoy your company but it's time to leave the personal notes type of posting behind.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> ?
> 
> If any homies are in ear-shot of Wheeling, WV, don't forget to support your new home-team *The Wheeling* *Wildcats *(Continental Indoor Football League) ...guess who's son is the new head coach...betcha can't guess...okay i'll give u a hint
> 
> http://www.wheelingwildcatsfootball.com/


 
I guess that would be me--we live in Wheeling. Haven't been to a game since they 1st started the indoor league several years ago, but I will go now and think of you. BTW, my DS is off to Kennywood in the AM and my DD just got back from there--loved it.[/quote]

season starts in March...look me up then , ill see what i can do

im going to KW on Saturday/DH co picinic it's a great little park

rose - glad things went well

tricia -   2 hugs, 1st day of skool is always tuff...how did little 'bro do?  how did mommie do? 

mac - i vote for donald too, like in the army...u don't have to step forward, but if everybody else steps back...ur the volunteer! lol

back to the grind, bbl


----------



## minniejack

i would put a plug in to keisha and tell her to tell son to get you free tickets.......let her son know you traveled a very long way to see him in action......then he will be shamed he didn't mention mom on the article the reporter wrote up...[/QUOTE]


----------



## macraven

you laugh but if you did ask, just think of all the money you would save on tickets.......


tell him his mom said you had to give out free tickets to her friends since he did not mention her in the article...

that will teach him...


----------



## donaldduck352

I'll take the alarm clock position with honor
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Scotlass you got 5 hrs to get the coffee going for everyone tho!!!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I'll take the alarm clock position with honor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scotlass you got 5 hrs to get the coffee going for everyone tho!!!



i'll have to create a certificate for you in honor of this.

maybe a homie award can be done.....hint hint brab........



hopefully, scotlass will have fresh coffee for us early birds.
i hate nuked coffee.........


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> glad things went smooth for dh.  hopefully the kids will be quiet and let the mr relax and be pampered by the family.
> 
> rose, when you post things to a "lurker" it sets a tone here that is out of place with the boards.  if you feel you have a lurker, i strongly suggest you contact your local police and let them deal with it.
> 
> also, contact the mods directly on the disboards for assistance since you are upset over this.
> they can check the isp and help you with this problem.
> 
> none of us here want to be involved in any serious issue where we have to be concerned on our own well being by posting on a message board.
> we don't know everyone here and when you post the way you have, it is a concern for the rest of us.
> 
> posters "vent" on this thread for minor things.  those vents have nothing to do with threats, illegal activities or stalking and harassments.
> venting about kids, school, work things are nothing compared to issues that you have brought up.
> 
> i have been receiving pm's from homies, who will remain anonymous, that are wondering what you are talking about in being stalked on a dis board.
> 
> they wonder if they will be brought into this and what will happen to them.
> for that reason, i have to address this situation as best i can.
> i do not want to have you feel bad about this heads up to you but need you to take it to the proper authorities for the future.
> 
> the homies are not uncaring for what you are experiencing but do not want anything to intrude into their lives for posting here.
> i don't want any of the homies here to feel they can't post what is on their minds thinking this thread is being "watched".
> 
> please join in with the yaking and joking on the thread.
> we enjoy your company but it's time to leave the personal notes type of posting behind.


Sorry Mac and everyone, my apologies    
I didn't get to finish my earlier post, as I got wisked away from the computer right away when the kids got home from my mom's house.
Sorry, I should have worded my post differently earlier this morning. Maybe I should have said that I was upset with a friend that is not really part of the Disboards(maybe a guest to the DIS) and didn't have anything to do with the Dis. And that would have been it. I didn't realize I put too much info here to alarm anyone  I was tired earlier this morning and being Italian, I have a hot temper at times 
No one is being stalked or harrassed here.
Please accept my apologies for any false alarms here, my bad   
THanks for your concern everyone   
THanks Mac, for your advice. Very appreciated


----------



## roseprincess

Coastermom- Welcome back  


Janet and minniejack- We have a Wheeling, Illinois here. THe high school I went to was Wheeling and the high school teams were called the Wheeling Wildcats! How interesting!   

Hi to all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...  *


----------



## roseprincess

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...  *


HI Bonny


----------



## donaldduck352

How is going Bonny&Lee.Have a great day I hope!

Me,car shopping for my DD17.She wants the 99'IROC Camaro w/the T-Tops

I'm leaning towards the 92'Crown Vic--ex police car.But she can fit half of her school in it Whats A dad to do?????

Your 1'st born is the hardest.My son,as long as the boat is running good,he is happy!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey gotta run.Friend wants me to help him tow a 61'chevy 5-window pick-up to his house.

bbl,take care all!!!


----------



## macraven

i don't know about where you live but it's going to be in the low 60's again tonight.

bring out the blankets again....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i don't know about where you live but it's going to be in the low 60's again tonight.
> 
> bring out the blankets again....



* 

We had very hot temps today ... right now it's 82F but it feels like 90F with the humidity ... and we rarely get humidity here on the prairies.  It's almost like Florida weather here   *


----------



## macraven

you beat me bonny in the temp category.

we hit a high of 75 and low humidity.

closed the windows a couple of hours ago as when the sun started to set, the temps dropped......



i'm looking forward to florida and having my summer fun down there....


----------



## jillybeene71

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> 
> We had very hot temps today ... right now it's 82F but it feels like 90F with the humidity ... and we rarely get humidity here on the prairies.  It's almost like Florida weather here   *





macraven said:


> you beat me bonny in the temp category.
> 
> we hit a high of 75 and low humidity.
> 
> closed the windows a couple of hours ago as when the sun started to set, the temps dropped......
> 
> 
> 
> i'm looking forward to florida and having my summer fun down there....



 

thats funny...you want summer? please come here. today was 97 with heat index of 104. complete with 100% humidity. 
I press at a dry cleaners and today was the worst all summer i think. You know its bad when your britches stick to your bum when you try to use the little girls room.  
And you know what gets me even more...? when customers come in and say "hot enough for you?" Um no, I would give anything for it to be hotter  

good night all...


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I....



I'm at a loss for words.......


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

What's up DM?


----------



## macraven

5 days left darkie.




leaves me speechless.................





donald, so.......what did you get daughter?
a big tank maybe.....that would keep her safe behind the wheel.


guess you are catching some zzzzzz's at this point.

you rest up and play alarm clock for us in the morning.


gotta run, tru tv is on now.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all! Yay, I get Sundays off now!! Just watched "Shaun of the Dead". Very funny. I'm tired. lol


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Evening all! Yay, I get Sundays off now!! Just watched "Shaun of the Dead". Very funny. I'm tired. lol


 
& such a witty title , so many youngins haven't seen the flick they r paying homage to...im betting u've seen it!

tell, me...tell, me

didja know 2 were filmed in Pittsburgh/Western Pa?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> 5 days left darkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaves me speechless.................


*
Wow ... didn't realize DM had only 5 days left before he leaves ... it's so exciting starting a new part of your life!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Well looks like everyone has called it a night ... so I too will say g'night *


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all,its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




finnally!!

I'm leaning towards the tank mac But gas prices,bank of dad will be open 24/7...

Have a great one all,bbl...


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i'll have to create a certificate for you in honor of this.
> 
> maybe a homie award can be done.....hint hint brab........
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully, scotlass will have fresh coffee for us early birds.
> i hate nuked coffee.........



Mornin youse....

Ok,because its friday   and i had a wee bit free time this morning (the boy had a sleep over at my mammys) Ive gone for the individual pots....I placed one at each door with a paper and muffin...wait a minute...i think ive taken this to far !! 






Hope youse like........Oh yeh, and Freddy the pool boy says hi !!  jk


----------



## Metro West

And here we have YET another Disney vs Universal thread: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1913623


Hang on folks...it's gonna get nasty...again.


----------



## macraven

donald:  yea,don't youse just love sharing the wealth and buying all the gas for our offspring......i do that too.
and a good morning.  bright and early for a friday.... 


scotlass:  youse really out did yourself today.  i feel like royalty on this friday.
tanks youse!
did you miss the boy last night?


metro:  on my way over to that thread.  tanks for the heads up.


----------



## macraven

i-was-this-close to posting over there.
might have said that most of the disney part time employees also work part time at universal...............

or, i totally agree with all of you.
now don't come to the darkside when parry  hotter comes to town as i don't like big crowds at my place.
      


i'll hold my tongue and not stir the pot......these type of threads start up near the end of summer vacation for those who visited........always interesting reading.

oh snap, it got down to the 50's last night.
too cool for me.


----------



## tlinus

morning all - scotlass thanks for the coffee

mac - it was in the 60s last night. I opened the windows this morning and turned on the whole house fan (in the attic) - "getting the stink out"  

todd - going over 

Have a great Friday - I will be around


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> And here we have YET another Disney vs Universal thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1913623
> 
> 
> Hang on folks...it's gonna get nasty...again.



Read my post.    



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> What's up DM?






macraven said:


> 5 days left darkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaves me speechless.................


Fish/Mac: I may not be moving to CO afterall. Things that happened on her side may be the Cause...


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Read my post.  :darth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish/Mac: I may not be moving to CO afterall. Things that happened on her side may be the Cause...


 oh no......

or does this really mean she is moving to orlando.....

don't tell me you two are not joined from the hip now....that is not a possibility


----------



## yankeepenny

I just opened my mouth on that thread- what a slam!


----------



## macraven

i think i want to go back there and play more....


----------



## macraven

well, i frequently write down the screen names of people that post on those type of threads of park vs park.


let's see how many flock to the uo forums to check out info when potter land officially opens.....or how to get the best tickets.....



hmm, we should update the stickies so they can be better used in the future for references.........


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies,

Thanks for the coffee, scotlass. I'm more of an iced tea drinker  


DH is doing well from eye surgery. Will get his eye bandage off this afternoon.
DH is enjoying the attention from me, me playing nurse  
And attention from the kids as well. 


I almost forgot the opening ceremonies for the Olympics is tonight. 


Penny- glad to see you here  

Hi to all


----------



## RVGal

Mac, I've already been to that thread and dropped my personal poo pile on it.  If it gets moved to this boards, take cover!

Joshua did fine on his first day of school.  He was excited to find out that one of his good friends from last year is sitting at his table (class of 16 kids and they are divided into tables of 4).  He was also excited that today is Friday and he already gets a weekend off.   

I'm going to start trying to put together a trippie eventually.  Hopefully sometime before our next trip...


----------



## macraven

where is my SUMMER..............


right now at 10ish in the morning, it is only 58 degrees.

i'm wearing a jacket and jeans.
i have all my windows open as it is supposed to be summer time but i'm freezing......



this happens every year. i'm a mile and a half from lake michigan and the cold wind blows off that lake daily.
if you think it's bad in august, try living here in the winter months... 


i'm so green when you all talk about hot humid weather.

rose, that's nice your dh is doing well.  now both eyes are done and he's good to go.

penny, where did you go?
will i find you on that other thread........ 

isn't that kind of neat.  today is 08-08-08.........woot


darkie, come back and splain to us on what you said.....please.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Mac, I've already been to that thread and dropped my personal poo pile on it.  If it gets moved to this boards, take cover!
> 
> Joshua did fine on his first day of school.  He was excited to find out that one of his good friends from last year is sitting at his table (class of 16 kids and they are divided into tables of 4).  He was also excited that today is Friday and he already gets a weekend off.
> 
> I'm going to start trying to put together a trippie eventually.  Hopefully sometime before our next trip...



school already and he's loving it......that is great!

16 kids in a class is a fantastic number.  more attention from the teacher with the smaller classes.

i like how he is learning that friday is the best day of the week.....

did brother miss him this morning?


and, looking forward to your trippie.
you make all of your reports exciting.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> oh no......
> 
> or does this really mean she is moving to orlando.....
> 
> don't tell me you two are not joined from the hip now....that is not a possibility


No, she's not moving to Orlando. Situations on her behalf are causing a Giant Burden. The Burden is easy for her to fix, but would be a Drain on me.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> No, she's not moving to Orlando. Situations on her behalf are causing a Giant Burden. The Burden is easy for her to fix, but would be a Drain on me.



i don't think i like the sounds of what you are trying to say....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Neither do I, mac, but it seems that way...


----------



## macraven

i'm so sorry darkie, i know you love her.


----------



## roseprincess

DM- so sorry,how sad


----------



## macraven

ok, where is the noon time rush crowd today.......




it's friday.......only hours to 5:00


any plans this weekend homies?


my plans are the same as usual.
going to again think about cleaning up my dump here.

notice, i only said thinking about it.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... Happy Friday!!

DM ...  I'm so sorry  *



macraven said:


> it's friday.......only hours to 5:00



*Hey Mac ..*.


----------



## macraven

knew i could count on the canucks............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Evening all! Yay, I get Sundays off now!! Just watched "Shaun of the Dead". Very funny. I'm tired. lol



*Shaun of the Dead is one of my favorite movies!!  

If you've ever seen the British tv series "Spaced" (done by the same people) you can catch a lot of the little references/people from the tv series they put into the movie.  Same thing with Hot Fuzz.*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

Got training tomorrow and then maybe the cinema...has anyone seen The Mummy..is it any good ?

Then sunday..............FOOTBALL SEASON STARTS...DEFENCE OF OUR TITLE...SAY HELLO TO 4IAR...BRING ON THE RANGERS..!!


can youse tell im excited..?


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

talk about a neverending story as to that type of referenced thread .  Don't see how it relates to "theme park strategies"; more of a blog Is there a section here somewhere for that?
DM devastating news, don't give up the ship; what will be, will be


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> talk about a neverending story as to that type of referenced thread .  Don't see how it relates to "theme park strategies"; more of a blog Is there a section here somewhere for that?


You know what Janet? I'm surprised it hasn't gotten nastier than it has after four pages. Most people are being very civil...of course a lot of people are at work but will read it when they get home and everything could change.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Shaun of the Dead is one of my favorite movies!!
> 
> If you've ever seen the British tv series "Spaced" (done by the same people) you can catch a lot of the little references/people from the tv series they put into the movie.  Same thing with Hot Fuzz.*



we have that dvd.
it's a good one, really good!!



scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Got training tomorrow and then maybe the cinema...has anyone seen The Mummy..is it any good ?
> 
> Then sunday..............FOOTBALL SEASON STARTS...DEFENCE OF OUR TITLE...SAY HELLO TO 4IAR...BRING ON THE RANGERS..!!
> 
> 
> can youse tell im excited..?



oh, were you excited, i couldn't tell...... 

i didn't think the mummy 2 movie was that great.
but i love the mummy ride.

you might like the new one, don't know


----------



## macraven

i chimed in with the other chitown gal on that thread metro found.
well, she is orlando/chgo gal really...

i figured, why not a little hijack and run with the 6 flags, g.a. comment that was posted earlier.
it helps break up the whiners there.

i'm sure around late afternoon, the thread will be on a roll and hard feelings will start to spout....

crystal ball tells me, closure of it on saturday is a possibility....


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> donald:  yea,don't youse just love sharing the wealth and buying all the gas for our offspring......i do that too.
> and a good morning.  bright and early for a friday....
> 
> 
> scotlass:  youse really out did yourself today.  i feel like royalty on this friday.
> tanks youse!
> *did you miss the boy last night?*
> 
> 
> metro:  on my way over to that thread.  tanks for the heads up.




Did I miss the boy.....erm...yes _and_ no !!

He was at my mammys to give me a wee break.
I have had my nephew (also 7....)  staying since sunday because my niece has Scarlett fever and is still contagious.
Two 7 tears old (stuck in doors because off hammering rain ) are hard work....having said that mammy offered to keep them tonight again and I wouldnt have it.

2 nights without a goodnight kiss from ma boy.....no way !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> And here we have YET another Disney vs Universal thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1913623
> 
> 
> Hang on folks...it's gonna get nasty...again.



*OK - couldn't help myself ... I had to add my 2 cents!*


----------



## donaldduck352

And all the replies ya'll did over there was good and true.. 

But we all know how bad they can get.DO NOT PUT DOWN THE MOUSE 

Everyone has a opinion.Unfortanatly we out grew the mouse long ago!!
It was shoved down my throat since I can remember.Even the kids outgrew it!!Its US IOA-SW-or BG and Cypress Gardens for us anymore...

The pixie dust just isnn't there for us anymore>>>IMO


----------



## donaldduck352

I had to post something overthere.Its getting ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Hope what I said does not get anyone mad


----------



## macraven

i giggled at the last post i read where uo is geared for teens and adults.
"more drinking and whatever comes with that drinking for behavior."


guess they never went to epcot and ran into the obnoxious drunks there.
better yet, try walking through a crowd on a late friday or saturday at the food and wine festival.............oops, got spilt on again........hardy hardy har...they say.


anytime there is alcohol for an event, there will be drunk people.
i'm talking about the hard ticket events of hhn and the festivals at disney ....not the everyday stuff.

i can't remember anytime i have seen adults drunk during the regular park day at uo.

i do both parks.
i favor one over the other but it doesn't faze me if you like the mouse better.  i find something i do enjoy at the mouse or i would not be going there each year.
and i adore universal for the regular park activities and hhn and city walk also.

with disney being so spread out, it's time consuming and tiring hopping around from morning to closing time.
with the values going up in price this year, i'll probably do more off site for my disney time in the years to come.
will always stay onsite at universal though as long as the discounts continue.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I had to post something overthere.Its getting ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope what I said does not get anyone mad



us get mad, no way.

you stated what some of us were thinking....


pass the popcorn please donald.............  

we are an unique thread over here.

we can state what we like and what makes us happy and not have to defend it.

no one gets harassed or put down over the way we think.
we all play nice.
one reason this thread has survived for the last 17 months.
everyone is welcomed here.
say what you want to say.


----------



## donaldduck352

Like I said before,we get more bang for our buck at US.

We have not been back to the mouse in over 5years now.

When it cost me over $4000 for a 6 day stay at DW.I can do alot more for less at US....imo


----------



## donaldduck352

I was going to post a picture over there of the Dueling Dragons que line or something awesome like that.But thought that would be pushing it


----------



## donaldduck352

Well I'm going down to the watering hole for abit.To hot outside todo anything.

Wish I could send some of this up to you mac  

bbl-hopefully no fights break-out again.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> with the values going up in price this year, i'll probably do more off site for my disney time in the years to come.
> will always stay onsite at universal though as long as the discounts continue.



*We'll most likely continue to stay at the Disney values as our AP gives us a good deal.  If it weren't for that we wouldn't be able to afford two or three trips in a year.  Although we do want to stay at one of the Universal resorts in the future, we can't afford to say there every time we go down.

We always spend a fair amount of time away from the parks - be it going to to the beaches, shopping or whatever*.


----------



## marciemi

Hi all - thanks!   Leaving CP.  Too hard to type on iPhone - more when home Sun. No insurance or warranty on Matt's phone   !


----------



## the Dark Marauder

marciemi said:


> Hi all - thanks!   Leaving CP.  Too hard to type on iPhone - more when home Sun. No insurance or warranty on Matt's phone   !



Blackberry > iphone for typing ability.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by....
Went to DH's eye dr.appt this afternoon and he got his bandage off. DH says he sees extremely well now!! No more contacts for him, just reading glasses once in awhile. DH jokes he has x-ray vision   
I told DH he should work for the TSA and x-ray some luggage   
He probably would get paid more than he does with the job he has now. 

Went out grocery shopping after the Dr. appt. Very hard to shop with Chrissy as she acts up alot  Her mouth goes off and she says some nasty things at times  I know, she's a kid.



Got one of those prank phone calls again just a few minutes ago. Didn't understand a word said, but oh well. Sounded like a teenage girl, that's all I could tell. Someone wants me to lighten up I think and wants to make me laugh  


OK, going off to watch the olympic stuff now.
Matthew wants to get on computer now  

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....

I wasnt gonnae comment on the Universal v Disney but as every one else has...here goes..deep breath...stay calm...!!

I LOVE DISNEY.

I stay onsite so I can have Disney 24/7 for two weeks every 2 years.
I have Mickey waffles for breakfast.
I book my ADRs 3months in advance .
Im sitting her just now with my Disney coffee cup, using my Disney mouse mat, in my Disney memorabilia filled computer room.
I well up on the boat at the first sight of the Castle and I down right bubble at my first sighting of The Mouse.
I have been force fed Disney since I was a kid but I wouldnt have it any other way.

I FEEL THE MAGIC !!!

BUT....my Florida vacation would not be the blast it is if I never went to US/IOA.
In fact on our trip in October I was ill and missed our day at IOA.
I was so upset Ive only just looked at  the photos DH took.
The Rides are amazing,the food is great and the whole vibe of the place is just so cool.


So there you have it......just remember,if youse kick me out.... Im taking Freddy !!  and youse will have to make your own coffee.


----------



## the Dark Marauder




----------



## RVGal

If that was going to get you kicked off the thread Scotlass, I'd have been gone long, long ago.  I feel the same way.

See, nobody here cares if you love Disney.  That's okay.  It is the bashing Universal that bugs most of us.  Even if those people out there don't like Universal, hey, whatever.  Just say that.  "Universal wasn't my cup of tea" or something like that doesn't bother me.  "Universal is a nothing park compared to Disney" or something like that bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## RVGal

Also, I am semi-PUI and I've started my trip report.  It's the boring stuff you guys know so far, but here it is:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1914369


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. One more day then I _finally_ get a day off!! Tonight's feature is "9 to 5", which I'll be starting in a few. I haven't seen it in ages. I lvoe Disney and Universal too. Every trip my family took to Orlando we always went to both. I thought everyone did it that way. lol I just think some people will complain about just about anything even if there trip is perfect except for maybe one thing that goes wrong. Oh well. BBL!


----------



## macraven

andy, are you sure you will be off work tomorrow...............


what if..........what if...........what if..............





how many more days on your countdown to the darkside?


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Evening homies!  Anyone watching the Steelers playing the Eagles?   

I love both teams so I hope its a tie.  

Off to catch up, my stupid modem was fried and we just got the replacement in the mail.


----------



## keishashadow

flipping between Steelers/Eagles game & Olympics opening ceremony (wow!)

challenging day w/ma acting strangely (over med or slipping mentally ) think things settled down a bit; off to read tricia's report (have a couple drinks for me girl!)


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, are you sure you will be off work tomorrow...............
> 
> 
> what if..........what if...........what if..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many more days on your countdown to the darkside?



Not tomorrow, but I will be off on Sunday. 30 days till my trip. It was exactly a month yesterday.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

That thread sure is getting heated!  Why can't we all just get along!




_Anyone notice my ticker.....?

Also, coming up on a big posting milestone..._


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> That thread sure is getting heated!  Why can't we all just get along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anyone notice my ticker.....?
> 
> Also, coming up on a big posting milestone..._



going on 1000...............i like round numbers too.


i thought you just got back from a trip...
and you are going again??

or is this for your disney wedding planning, which you have invited all of us too.............jk


well, that thread is starting to make sense so i'm done with it.

when potter opens, we'll see alot of them on the uo forums.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> well, that thread is starting to make sense so i'm done with it.
> 
> when potter opens, we'll see alot of them on the uo forums.



*I agree Mac, it's just getting outta hand  

G'night all  *


----------



## RVGal

I didn't go back to the thread after I had my say.  Like I ended that post with, these are _opinions_ based on _personal experiences_.  We can debate them to death, but it is a waste of typing space.  The "see I wasn't missing anything" people (which is what I call the people who go to Universal once just so they can say they've been) will never get the full enjoyment that can be had a the Universal parks.  They don't _want_ to get the full enjoyment.  They are convinced it can only be found at Disney.  Whatever.  Nothing anyone says is going to change it.

I won't be around much today.  We're headed next door to spend time with Carol.  Her surgery on the 13th, so we are trying to cram in whatever time together we can before that.


----------



## macraven

good saturday morning homies.......


yea, it's sleep in day, for some


and yes, today is THE day i start to think of cleaning up my dump.....

i first need more coffee..



tricia,  
i think that says it best.


i have you in my prayers.


i see scotlass took off after she made her disney post.
come on back youse, we still luv youse.......



i go there too each year


----------



## macraven

3rd day on the job and donald skipped wake up call this morning.

good thing my cat woke me up or i would still be snoozing.....




donald, bring a note from home.....


----------



## yankeepenny

*


roseprincess said:



			Hi all-
Got one of those prank phone calls again just a few minutes ago. Didn't understand a word said, but oh well. Sounded like a teenage girl, that's all I could tell. I think I might know who is behind the prank calls, but not really sure. Someone wants me to lighten up I think and wants to make me laugh  
/QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

*


roseprincess said:


> Rose- Do you have Caller ID? if not , you may want to add it as a feature. Prank calls can escalate, consider changing the number if it keeps happening, or contact the police.
> Harassment and Stalking are not laughing matters.
> Be careful.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!  

The weekend is here!


----------



## jillybeene71

off to work...ugh!!!  
Todays my big planning day for my trip...ADR's ect. Getting confirmation #'s in one place and all that jazz. 
not interesting...I know, but im excited.  
have a good rest of the morning peeps


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> off to work...ugh!!!
> Todays my big planning day for my trip...ADR's ect. Getting confirmation #'s in one place and all that jazz.
> not interesting...I know, but im excited.
> have a good rest of the morning peeps



i thought you were going to be in the motherland when i was....
and you are just now doing your ADRs???

i have an ADR that i made back in march for le cellier for saturday evening oct 4.  i'm not going to use it now.
do you want it?

if so, we can work it out by pm's.

i was going to post it on TGM but will hold it if you need it or anyone else on thread wants it.

le cellier is full at this point on that date


----------



## jillybeene71

macraven said:


> i thought you were going to be in the motherland when i was....
> and you are just now doing your ADRs???
> 
> i have an ADR that i made back in march for le cellier for saturday evening oct 4.  i'm not going to use it now.
> do you want it?
> 
> if so, we can work it out by pm's.
> 
> i was going to post it on TGM but will hold it if you need it or anyone else on thread wants it.
> 
> le cellier is full at this point on that date



yes, I know, I know about making ADRs 7 years in advance...but im used to Universal and I didnt think.  BUT...thankfully its not a busy time and I did get 1900 park fare character breakfast while my little dude is doing the pirate cruise. And anything else Ill just see how it goes, if I cant get we'll just eat whereever. 
Thanks for le Cellier, but we are soooo not the fancy schmancy eaters. You couldnt pay me to eat there, or those other  resturants.
just kidding 
2 of us are very picky eaters and, well, theres nothing on those menus that appeal to me or the ds's. now as for dd 17 she will try anything even if its moving  
All Im shooting for is Rainforest Cafe (which pretty much is never a problem im told) and Kona Cafe (I need to try the tonga toast, its my life goal at the moment)
Yes, go to TGM and give that adr to someone worthy...im sure they would appreciate it. Which reminds me I need to go and copy and paste a bunch of stuff there before my subscription runs out.


----------



## roseprincess

*


roseprincess said:



			Hi all-
Got one of those prank phone calls again just a few minutes ago. Didn't understand a word said, but oh well. Sounded like a teenage girl, that's all I could tell. Someone wants me to lighten up I think and wants to make me laugh  
/QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

*


roseprincess said:


> yankeepenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose- Do you have Caller ID? if not , you may want to add it as a feature. Prank calls can escalate, consider changing the number if it keeps happening, or contact the police.
> Harassment and Stalking are not laughing matters.
> Be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, thanks for your concern
> No, I don't have Caller ID. I do have the *69 feature(call back feature).
> Tho a number doesn't come up when I call *69 for that particular phone call.
> I wouldn't worry about it for now. And I don't want anyone to worry about it here  If things get alot worse, then I might take action. Think it's a friendly phone call from someone.
Click to expand...


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Mac- I'll try to clean up your dump if you clean my dump  
I don't mind doing laundry, putting dishes in dishwasher, taking dishes out of dishwasher and putting them away. THen I also have to clean up after the kids' spills and messes. I don't like dusting and vacuuming, but who does 


K-Fish- have a great trip


----------



## macraven

the weekend has begun.................


oiling the cabinets and repolishing them....

what a rewarding job........not



bernie mac died this morning.
i liked his tv show.


----------



## macraven

either we have a lot of late sleepers this morning......or homies that really do have a life..... 


i'll be around off and on today.

finally decided to do some heavy duty cleaning.....


have to, going on a couple of trips within the next 2 months.
have to get the joint in order so everyone can find things.


----------



## bubba's mom

Know I haven't been around....we're in Wildwood Crest, NJ for the weekend.







Thought I'd pop in and say HI  


off to the beach .... bye!


----------



## macraven

how sweet, the boy is waving to me......i mean us homies here..


enjoy the water!!  and today especially......


----------



## marciemi

Stuck in Chicago - missed turn so on Skyway. What a mess!  Did I mention I hate Chicago?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Stuck in Chicago - missed turn so on Skyway. What a mess!  Did I mention I hate Chicago?





marci, hope you are reading this...

if you missed that exit you are screwed.

you need to call this number as they have many people that man the phone for driving help 24/7.

312 222 9456

that is the US 99 hotline for traffic in chicago land.

the radio station, US 99 supports it.

you get a live person.

tell them where you are and they will tell you what street/ etc to turn on.
they will stay on the line with you until you can get situated.

i use them all the time for info.

i call them to see what traffic is happening when i am on 94 or 294.
and if it is bad traffic, they will direct me an alternate route.


call:  312 222 9456


i would direct you but don't know where you are at this point.

i made it big so you could read it on that itty bitty screen you are using.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My phone went weird. It had sufficient battery charge when I went to sleep last night. This morning, it was completely dead. WTH?


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> My phone went weird. It had sufficient battery charge when I went to sleep last night. This morning, it was completely dead. WTH?



i hate when that happens.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all  *



macraven said:


> le cellier is full at this point on that date


*
 I've tried numerous times to get an ADR for Le Cellier, but everytime I call I'm told Le Cellier is full for the entire time we are down and can't get an ADR there at all  ... I'm hoping for a cancellation *


----------



## donaldduck352

Hello all.I'm still alive.Went airboating lastnight and the driver put us in the sawgrass doing 50mph.WE were stuck till 3am....RAN OUT OF BEER TO 

Needless to say sawgrass is kinda like grass with razors on them.Looks like I ran through a barb wire fence..

Looking back on it,its kinda funny.He must of went through $50 worth of gas to get out.Serves him right the Dumb***


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies  *


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Mac! Made it out of Chicago alive!  Got stuck in Milwaukee forever with an overturned logging truck - loads of tree logs across 94.  Lots of fun!

Stopped here for lunch at bd's Mongolian Barbeque and into the Apple store where I'm actually typing on a computer.  

Mac - I'll add that phone number into my iphone for future use in Chicago.  Honestly after today I'm just tempted to drive home on Thanksgiving by going through the UP instead.  It's about an hour further, but we lost that in Chicago for sure!  We'll be driving down the Wednesday before Thanksgiving at rush hour - I can only imagine that it will be a nightmare!

We'll be home in a few hours.  Matt is withering away without his GF and whining about each bit of traffic and stop or delay, so we have to get going!  Catch you all at home!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Watched a little bit of the Olympics this morning. Watched some of the women's volleyball- Italy vs. Russia. Everytime the volleyball hit the floor, DH would say "Badda-Bing!"   Then Matthew would repeat "badda-bing!" a few times. Too funny  

Going to church soon. Got your backs.


St. L-  

Barb- have a great weekend at the Jersey shore  

Marcie- sorry about your big Chicago traveling headache  
Hope you were able to get into Indiana. I just read your newer post. You are going home.
Hope you get into WI soon!

Mac- didn't know about the US 99 traffic hotline. Thanks for posting it  
Yeah, heard Bernie Mac died  . I didn't watch his tv show at all, but seen him in Ocean's 11. He grew up on the south side of Chicago. 

HI to all


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all  *
> 
> *
> I've tried numerous times to get an ADR for Le Cellier, but everytime I call I'm told Le Cellier is full for the entire time we are down and can't get an ADR there at all  ... I'm hoping for a cancellation *



do you want my adr for saturday evening 6:20 for la cellier on oct. 4?

it's yours if you want it.

i have eaten there 4 times and don't like the new menu
they changed the menu in june and my fave is not on the new menu...



donaldduck352 said:


> Hello all.I'm still alive.Went airboating lastnight and the driver put us in the sawgrass doing 50mph.WE were stuck till 3am....RAN OUT OF BEER TO
> 
> Needless to say sawgrass is kinda like grass with razors on them.Looks like I ran through a barb wire fence..
> 
> Looking back on it,its kinda funny.He must of went through $50 worth of gas to get out.Serves him right the Dumb***



oh snap, ran out of beer is bad news.
 



marciemi said:


> Thanks Mac! Made it out of Chicago alive!  Got stuck in Milwaukee forever with an overturned logging truck - loads of tree logs across 94.  Lots of fun!
> 
> Stopped here for lunch at bd's Mongolian Barbeque and into the Apple store where I'm actually typing on a computer.
> 
> Mac - I'll add that phone number into my iphone for future use in Chicago.  Honestly after today I'm just tempted to drive home on Thanksgiving by going through the UP instead.  It's about an hour further, but we lost that in Chicago for sure!  We'll be driving down the Wednesday before Thanksgiving at rush hour - I can only imagine that it will be a nightmare!
> 
> We'll be home in a few hours.  Matt is withering away without his GF and whining about each bit of traffic and stop or delay, so we have to get going!  Catch you all at home!



sigh, young love...

use that number anytime.  it is also good for lake county and up to the ws border if you are on the main roadways.

great to use when going to six flags....



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies  *



hi ya homie, so good to see you.


----------



## donaldduck352

Ammedment#1:weekends people get to sleep in  

weekdays I'm up bright and early!!

and man that sawgrass cuts i got are ITCHING!!!!!!


----------



## jillybeene71

I do not know what the big deal is about adr's. I got all I needed at the times I wanted. 
maybe cause its not a peak time 
breakfast at Kona cafe (must get tonga toast)
dinner at Rainforest cafe (must get volcaaaannnnnooooo)
Breakfast buffet at Trails end (dont know what I must get, but heard its good and cheap)
breakfast at Boatwrights (eating there to wait for ds on pirate cruise)

changed ressie to Port Orleans riverside because moms coming now.
cancelled 1900 park fare because its too expensive.

planning day is complete...(until I think about it all week and change it all over again next weekend)


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse....
> 
> I wasnt gonnae comment on the Universal v Disney but as every one else has...here goes..deep breath...stay calm...!!
> 
> I LOVE DISNEY.
> 
> I stay onsite so I can have Disney 24/7 for two weeks every 2 years.
> I have Mickey waffles for breakfast.
> I book my ADRs 3months in advance .
> Im sitting her just now with my Disney coffee cup, using my Disney mouse mat, in my Disney memorabilia filled computer room.
> I well up on the boat at the first sight of the Castle and I down right bubble at my first sighting of The Mouse.
> I have been force fed Disney since I was a kid but I wouldnt have it any other way
> 
> 
> 
> I FEEL THE MAGIC !!!
> 
> BUT....my Florida vacation would not be the blast it is if I never went to US/IOA.
> In fact on our trip in October I was ill and missed our day at IOA.
> I was so upset Ive only just looked at  the photos DH took.
> The Rides are amazing,the food is great and the whole vibe of the place is just so cool.
> 
> 
> So there you have it......just remember,if youse kick me out.... Im taking Freddy !!  and youse will have to make your own coffee.





There is no way you will get kicked off this thread scotlass.Your our best friend across the pond 

You cann't get kicked off if you tried.It would not be the same without you!!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Ok I have been doing  for days now ... 

I will try to get a Trip report going soon . Right now I am a little annoyed that I bought a brand new camera and some of my pictures from WDW didn't come out so great . 

I am considering buying the photo pass CD from them so I have some of the great shots they took of us . We were really happy with at least 15 -20 of them and to buy them all is well more then the CD . 

Getting ready for a trip to the store . Have to run again . 

See everyone soon .


----------



## RAPstar

Home sweet home!!!! Long week at work.....but I am gettin almost 27 hours in overtime. Woot! 9 to 5 was very enjoyable last night. I'd forgotten how funny it was! Just lounging about the house for the rest of the day. Will check in later. Picked up a treat for everyone cause I felt like it! 






Save me a piece!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> do you want my adr for saturday evening 6:20 for la cellier on oct. 4?
> 
> it's yours if you want it.
> 
> i have eaten there 4 times and don't like the new menu
> they changed the menu in june and my fave is not on the new menu...



*Thanks for the generous offer Mac, but we don't arrive until Oct 8th ... I'll keep trying or have the concierge at the resort try when we arrive ... 

I didn't know they changed the menu in June ... hmmmmm

It's not really a big deal if we don't get to eat there this trip ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

jillybeene71 said:


> I do not know what the big deal is about adr's. I got all I needed at the times I wanted.
> maybe cause its not a peak time
> breakfast at Kona cafe (must get tonga toast)
> dinner at Rainforest cafe (must get volcaaaannnnnooooo)
> Breakfast buffet at Trails end (dont know what I must get, but heard its good and cheap)
> breakfast at Boatwrights (eating there to wait for ds on pirate cruise)
> 
> changed ressie to Port Orleans riverside because moms coming now.
> cancelled 1900 park fare because its too expensive.
> 
> planning day is complete...(until I think about it all week and change it all over again next weekend)


*
We got the others we wanted ... Boma (brekkie & anniversary dinner), Brown Derby *


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Home sweet home!!!! Long week at work.....but I am gettin almost 27 hours in overtime. Woot! 9 to 5 was very enjoyable last night. I'd forgotten how funny it was! Just lounging about the house for the rest of the day. Will check in later. Picked up a treat for everyone cause I felt like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save me a piece!!



WOW what a cake!!!

Ever tried a rum cake.Sweet tooth with a buzz to kick


----------



## Sharon G

Hi guys, remember me?!  
Mother in law has been very sick for the last month and passed away this week, so with all that and getting the youngest packed for college left me no time to dis.  
We Fedex'd 4 boxes of James' clothes and other stuff to Daytona Beach today. It felt good to get that out of the way. We leave a week from Monday. I'm looking forward to the week away from home!

I've missed reading all about your summer adventures. Hope everyone and their families are doing ok.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Wow, that's rough Sharon. Much mummy dust in your general direction.


I have officially canceled my flight and discussed the Staying Put. And that went surprisingly well.

I was also invited to SC for a weekend get-together with friends.  I'm going!


----------



## donaldduck352

Sharon G said:


> Hi guys, remember me?!
> Mother in law has been very sick for the last month and passed away this week, so with all that and getting the youngest packed for college left me no time to dis.
> We Fedex'd 4 boxes of James' clothes and other stuff to Daytona Beach today. It felt good to get that out of the way. We leave a week from Monday. I'm looking forward to the week away from home!
> 
> I've missed reading all about your summer adventures. Hope everyone and their families are doing ok.



Sorry for the loss.Im feeling for ya.Hopefully the vacca will take you to a happier place


----------



## donaldduck352

OK all,I will be up early to wake all  

scotlass bring the coffee..........


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Hi guys, remember me?!
> Mother in law has been very sick for the last month and passed away this week, so with all that and getting the youngest packed for college left me no time to dis.
> We Fedex'd 4 boxes of James' clothes and other stuff to Daytona Beach today. It felt good to get that out of the way. We leave a week from Monday. I'm looking forward to the week away from home!
> 
> I've missed reading all about your summer adventures. Hope everyone and their families are doing ok.



i was thinking about you sharon the other day.  i assumed you were tied up getting your son ready for college in florida.

i am so sorry to hear of your loss.
everyone here wishes we could do or say something of comfort to you.
sending you many   and a group biggie  

i think the week coming up that will be away from home will refresh you and help relax you.  are you going to hit orlando after you get son settled in at daytona?  it's just a hop skip and a jump from there compared to where you live up north.

some of the homies have been and now back from the orlando trips.
more have theirs still lined up.

i hit the motherland and the darkside early october this year.



we have never forgotten about you.
when i counted noses last week, yours was missing.....


----------



## macraven

jillybeene71 said:


> I do not know what the big deal is about adr's. I got all I needed at the times I wanted.
> maybe cause its not a peak time
> breakfast at Kona cafe (must get tonga toast)
> dinner at Rainforest cafe (must get volcaaaannnnnooooo)
> Breakfast buffet at Trails end (dont know what I must get, but heard its good and cheap)
> breakfast at Boatwrights (eating there to wait for ds on pirate cruise)
> 
> changed ressie to Port Orleans riverside because moms coming now.
> cancelled 1900 park fare because its too expensive.
> 
> planning day is complete...(until I think about it all week and change it all over again next weekend)



jilly, the last 4 years i have done the ddp at the motherland.
i paid for it the first time and the other 3 were under a promo disney had.
last year i broke my ressie into two separate ones.
i was staying at the resort at disney for 12 nights and did not want to have the ddp that entire time.  too much food.  i made the ddp promo package for the last 5 days i was there.

i really hate having to make a decision 6 months before my trip of where i will be at a certain time that far in advance.  kwim??

and then to make it worthwhile i have to book the high end places to come out ahead.  i lost my AAA room only booking when i switched to a package.
it came out to where i was really putting out $300 more than room only set up so i needed to do adr's to break even.

it is too much food for me.
they had to roll me out of the joint after each meal.  i don't eat that much at home so i don't know why i go crazy and eat all the time there.
since the menus changed this spring, i won't be back to eat at my favorites this time.  decided to do the room only booking for the aaa discount and eat when and where i want to.

i made some adrs as a couple of disers will be there when i am and want to get together for some meals.  i made the adr for a group.  but, i decided le cellier is no longer a place i want to go to.  concourse closed down and that was one of my highlight places.  boma, ugh not my thing. i know many love that place but i go crazy at a buffet.........

for the first time in years, i will be carefree and eat ice cream first on all my meals.  if not ice cream, dessert will be my main course at the motherland.



donaldduck352 said:


> There is no way you will get kicked off this thread scotlass.Your our best friend across the pond
> 
> You cann't get kicked off if you tried.It would not be the same without you!!!



scotlass can never leave us.
i have a passport and would fly to the homeland to hunt her down like a rabid dog....... 
besides, how many other scots besides her and me are on this thread.....
i do have another side but no other luxembourgs here...
yea, 2nd off the boat.


coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Ok I have been doing  for days now ...
> 
> I will try to get a Trip report going soon . Right now I am a little annoyed that I bought a brand new camera and some of my pictures from WDW didn't come out so great .
> 
> I am considering buying the photo pass CD from them so I have some of the great shots they took of us . We were really happy with at least 15 -20 of them and to buy them all is well more then the CD .
> 
> Getting ready for a trip to the store . Have to run again .
> 
> See everyone soon .



did you know you are post #1000..........congrats



RAPstar said:


> Home sweet home!!!! Long week at work.....but I am gettin almost 27 hours in overtime. Woot! 9 to 5 was very enjoyable last night. I'd forgotten how funny it was! Just lounging about the house for the rest of the day. Will check in later. Picked up a treat for everyone cause I felt like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save me a piece!!



and it is a cheesecake!!
my favorite!!!


sorry, i forgot how to share.
but i will leave you some crumbs and a report on how yummy your cake was.. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> We got the others we wanted ... Boma (brekkie & anniversary dinner), Brown Derby *



how do you like the brown derby?
many love that place, it is one i have not been interested in going to yet.
so you will be celebrating the anniversary early.  good for you.  get a button at gs and you will get a freebie once in awhile....


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> OK all,I will be up early to wake all
> 
> scotlass bring the coffee..........



wake me when the coffee is ready in the morning.
i'm going to church in the morning.
will have your backs...


----------



## Sharon G

the Dark Marauder said:


> Wow, that's rough Sharon. Much mummy dust in your general direction.
> 
> 
> I have officially canceled my flight and discussed the Staying Put. And that went surprisingly well.
> 
> I was also invited to SC for a weekend get-together with friends.  I'm going!



Oh no DM, I'm going to have to go back and find out what happened.


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> I was going to post a picture over there of the Dueling Dragons que line or something awesome like that.But thought that would be pushing it


----------



## minniejack

the Dark Marauder said:


> Blackberry > iphone for typing ability.




my ds12, two days 13, just got a blackjack2 for his bday and the typing is great on it, too.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Sharon G said:


> Hi guys, remember me?!
> Mother in law has been very sick for the last month and passed away this week, so with all that and getting the youngest packed for college left me no time to dis.
> We Fedex'd 4 boxes of James' clothes and other stuff to Daytona Beach today. It felt good to get that out of the way. We leave a week from Monday. I'm looking forward to the week away from home!
> 
> I've missed reading all about your summer adventures. Hope everyone and their families are doing ok.


*
Sharon ... my condolences ...  

Good to have you back.*


----------



## minniejack

roseprincess said:


> *
> 
> 
> roseprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all-
> Got one of those prank phone calls again just a few minutes ago. Didn't understand a word said, but oh well. Sounded like a teenage girl, that's all I could tell. Someone wants me to lighten up I think and wants to make me laugh
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> roseprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, thanks for your concern
> No, I don't have Caller ID. I do have the *69 feature(call back feature).
> Tho a number doesn't come up when I call *69 for that particular phone call.
> I wouldn't worry about it for now. And I don't want anyone to worry about it here  If things get alot worse, then I might take action. Think it's a friendly phone call from someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *77 will turn on automatic call rejection for calls set to private
> * 87 will turn it back on if you want
> 
> both are free from your phone company--we love *77 (teens think pranking is great fun--until they have to go to court--which my stupid 14 year old did this past spring--encouraged by another parent to make the calls--aargh--a hang up at that, but the uber police didn't care--aargh--learned a very good lesson though--cell phones can be traced)
> 
> Not friends with those people any more
Click to expand...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> how do you like the brown derby?
> many love that place, it is one i have not been interested in going to yet.
> so you will be celebrating the anniversary early.  good for you.  get a button at gs and you will get a freebie once in awhile....


*
We actually ended up going there very late one night last trip during EMH ... without an ADR eek: I know, no ADR) and we enjoyed it.  I think Lee enjoyed a bit more than me tho ... but then I'm more of a picky eater than he is.

We've been celebrating our anniversary in Orlando each time we've been down since 2003.  That's why we want to do something special during HHN for our 10th next year. *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

I've been MIA for awhile.  Jonathan decided to spit Propel all over my laptop early this week, and it's now DEAD.  He's lucky he isn't.

I've had no time for fun with limited computer access and a big fat to-do list for homeschool.

My brilliant hubby hooked an extra monitor and keyboard up to a mini pocket sized computer, so now I have internet access and MS Office in the main area of the house on the kitchen table.  That's pretty much what I need.  I just can't take all this STUFF on trips in a suitcase.

Going to bed so I can get up in time to make food for a potluck and get everyone ready for church.  I'll ketchup tomorrow unless I need an all day nap.

((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))

I've missed you!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!

Sharon: so sorry to hear of your loss...

DM: Hope everything is being sorted out

Tricia:  Been reading your trippie...you guys look like you had a blast..can't wait for more!


Hi to everyone else and enjoy your Sunday!



_Post 999....._ 

_When will I hit the 1000??_


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Sunday morning all........






alarm clock broke


----------



## tlinus

Morning all....

Sharon - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.

It's been sleep over central here this weekend - place is trashed   and I don't feel like cleaning it all up. Plus my BFF had a minor surgery on her lower back on Wednesday so I have been helping by changing her bandages (she and my DH's BFF are married and live across the street).

Need to call SIL and find out what exactly "I will come early and get the boys" means. I have been listening to a 6, 5 and 4 year old set of boys arguing and running through the house since 7:45AM.

Is it too early for a shot with my coffee???

Talk to you all later - have a great sunday!

here's the coffee:


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> I've been MIA for awhile.  Jonathan decided to spit Propel all over my laptop early this week, and it's now DEAD.  He's lucky he isn't.
> 
> I've had no time for fun with limited computer access and a big fat to-do list for homeschool.
> 
> My brilliant hubby hooked an extra monitor and keyboard up to a mini pocket sized computer, so now I have internet access and MS Office in the main area of the house on the kitchen table.  That's pretty much what I need.  I just can't take all this STUFF on trips in a suitcase.
> 
> Going to bed so I can get up in time to make food for a potluck and get everyone ready for church.  I'll ketchup tomorrow unless I need an all day nap.
> 
> ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))
> 
> I've missed you!



and you said your son to live to see tomorrow?
wow..............

sounds like you have a keeper of a husband...


catch you all later, going to church.  will have your backs covered for the week.


tutu, i wondered where you were.  figured you were doing as most here and getting ready for when that skool bell rings again.


----------



## tlinus

DM - so what are the new dates for the move? If you don't mind sharing?

Hope it all works out, and enjoy SC!!!


----------



## macraven

tracie, you know how much i love bunn coffee makers...

tanks homie....


----------



## RAPstar

morning. why am I awake?


----------



## jillybeene71

morning


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack said:


> *77 will turn on automatic call rejection for calls set to private
> * 87 will turn it back on if you want
> 
> both are free from your phone company--we love *77 (teens think pranking is great fun--until they have to go to court--which my stupid 14 year old did this past spring--encouraged by another parent to make the calls--aargh--a hang up at that, but the uber police didn't care--aargh--learned a very good lesson though--cell phones can be traced)
> 
> Not friends with those people any more


Minniejack, I didn't know about *77 and *87 before. Thanks for the info  
Sorry to hear about your 14 yr old   Hope everything went well in court.


----------



## roseprincess

Good Sunday morning homies-
Went to church last night. Got your backs. Excellent worship last night!  Message was really good. I really needed to hear that message. We had Dr. Henry Cloud over at our church this weekend (christian psychologist). He was excellent!  



Sharon- so sorry to hear the loss of your MIL  


Hi to all the wonderful homies here


----------



## the Dark Marauder

KStarfish82 said:


> DM: Hope everything is being sorted out
> 
> 
> _Post 999....._
> 
> _When will I hit the 1000??_


It will be all Figured Out, one way or another.

And you hitting 1000? After I get my 5%.  

 



tlinus said:


> DM - so what are the new dates for the move? If you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Hope it all works out, and enjoy SC!!!


The new dates for the move? 2009. 

SC should be fun. It's a whole bunch of us from the same online forum that brought you the RPR trippie.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey everyone 

On/off rain and WIND today    Spent the morning with the kids and playing Wii.... off to the boardwalk for some pizza now....

Talk about a relaxing day....geez......

oh...and saw on the news it's raining at home too.....no matter where I'd be, it be raining  

oh well....least i'm not working!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> and you said your son to live to see tomorrow?
> wow..............



Well, I didn't catch him in the act.  DS7 started yelling at the top of his lungs, "HE JUST SPIT ON YOUR COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!"  I ran across the room and found the culprit looking at me with a totally innocent expression.  I turned the laptop upsidedown on the couch, hoping that I had gotten there in time to keep the liquid out of the inside of the computer.  No such luck.  DS2 is just REALLY lucky he's so cute.



> sounds like you have a keeper of a husband...



Yes, he just happened to stop needing an OQO at work a few months ago, and he knows I need a computer for everything I'm involved in.  He saves my butt all the time like that.   There's nothing he can't do, no problem he can't solve.





> tutu, i wondered where you were.  figured you were doing as most here and getting ready for when that skool bell rings again.





Thanks, Mac.  That would have been part of it!  We start online classes for Jared tomorrow, and hope to get all of his books soon in the mail.  Then I'll have NOOOOOO free time anymore.


I see a few newbies here.  WELCOME to the really fun thread with the really crazy people!


----------



## marciemi

Boy is it quiet around here!  Must be a lazy Sunday!  Well, we made it home!  So many stories to tell.  Unfortunately, not so many pics to share.  I did take pics of our car loaded up with the bikes and roof rack, but they're on the cell phone so I'm not sure how to get them on here.  I'll try that later.  Although we brought the digital camera, we didn't actually pull it out once so no pics! 

Um, where to start?!  Well, for one thing, as I read through these pages, it's great to see so many old faces again!  Saw Tricia, Penny, Sharon, Tink and I know I'm missing others that I've missed recently.  Sharon, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL.  I hope the stress between that and DS leaving for college isn't getting to be too much.  I know I'd be going crazy.  Lots of pixie dust AND mummy dust for you!  Wish James the best from all of us!

Janet - we did stay at CP at some of those "needing to be refurbished but under $200" rooms you mentioned and they weren't too bad.  If you can afford Kalahari, everyone I know who's gone there thought it was awesome, but when we're at CP, we're focusing more on the rides.  My kids aren't as big on water rides (we go to Soak City and float in the lazy rivers and wave pools, but that's about it), so it never seemed worth the money for those if we were doing CP as well.  Unfortunately Kalahari is one that rarely has any real discounts.  We've done Castaway Bay (the CP indoor waterpark) and Great Wolf down there and gotten them each for $99 a night and I'd never want to pay more.  

Anyways, my point was that the rooms weren't that bad.  Yes, the decor was really tired, but the beds/sheets/towels/showers, etc. were all fine.  It was just tacky wallpaper and no elevators.  There was no way I'd pay twice as much for the "tower" rooms in order to get an elevator and new furnishings.  If they ever do remodel, we'll never be able to afford anything.  But we paid $156 for the night, got 2 early entries, plus saved $20 in parking, so I think it was worth it.  Plus got to buy discounted tickets (we bought 2 day ride and slides for $63, versus the $69 best I found anywhere else - so that was another $30, which basically brought our cost down to $100.  You can't find much better than that around the CP area).

Let's see.  I found the iphone to be fine - it's really nice for keeping up with email which it does really well and quickly.  I had no trouble reading and following this thread, but just can't type well enough on the tiny keyboard.  And unlike most phones, you can't buy say a stylus for the iphone because it's "heat" sensitive, not "touch".  I could type much faster and more accurately with a stylus instead of hitting the wrong keys with my fingers all the time.  At home I type about 80 wpm; on the iphone it's more like 2!

More to follow, but it's already getting too long.  I missed my keyboard!


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> I've tried numerous times to get an ADR for Le Cellier, but everytime I call I'm told Le Cellier is full for the entire time we are down and can't get an ADR there at all  ... I'm hoping for a cancellation *



We didn't have any trouble getting it last summer (late July) for our trip.  I booked a dinner about 5 months out, then after reading the boards, decided we'd be better off with lunch and booked that about 2 months out without a problem.    Of course we ended up cancelling both of them because we decided it just cost too much (and we'd probably be as happy spending 1/3 as much at Texas Roadhouse at home - we don't have discerning palates ).  The agent each time I canceled asked me if I was SURE I wanted to because there was no way we were getting it back.  So probably made someone's day!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, the pic of the overloaded minivan - complete with 5 bikes and a full roof rack.  Luckily it only rained on the way out, not on the way back!  The bikes were IMPOSSIBLE to get on and off, and on the way home we stayed in 3 different hotels (en route to CP, at CP and en route home) and there was no way the bikes were coming off.  So all packing and unpacking (involving 3 duffle bags) was done from the side door.  Yes, it was a challenge!


----------



## keishashadow

drive by

sharon - so sorry for your loss 

marci - thanks for the review unfortunately, Castaway Bay & Great Wolf are both over $200 night our date .  Going to book Kalahari if military rate still available otherwise, maybe i'll get lucky with the Super 8 $8.88 room promo (keep getting shut out, think it's a scam...why wyndham has associated themselves/rewards program with them is beyond me )guess we could sleep on the beach if the gulls don't mind 

off to watch more olympics


----------



## RAPstar

I just had yummy yummy fajitas at my aunt's house. Man were they good. Now just vegging in front of the glow of my monitor. woo.


----------



## marciemi

Janet - I wasn't saying that Castaway Bay or Great Wolf were better than Kalahari - from what I've heard Kalahari is the best.  I was just saying that I'd never found any discounts there, unlike the other places.  But we've only gone during the winter when there wasn't other stuff to do as well so it was fun to go to a nice warm indoor waterpark.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 


Sharon .. Sorry for the loss of your MIL . Sending big  hugs your way . 


Marcie and Janet we have stayed at CP . Once at Breakers Express which when we went was $99 a night . It was just fine . Then we went for broke and stayed at Castaway Bay because it was new and had a package . Well it wasn't that great and I don't see us returning there . If and when we go back to the point I would like to try the Lighthouse cabins or the sandcastle suites . We will see though my DS needs to grow for me to make that trip again . BTW Mini-van packed with lots of stuff looks like our vacation .. 


Ok I am going to try to start my Trippie but I have been so exhausted and have been doing so much  that I haven't had time to even think of a trippie. 

Also looking for anyone who may have purhased a Disney Photopass CD. I wanted to know if the photos are as good as they look on-line? I took my new camera on vacation and some of my pictures came out really crummy  so we are really looking at getting the CD because there are some great photos on there . 

Going to start a trippie see eveyone later .


----------



## macraven

mary, i did buy the disney photo pass cd 2 years ago.
at that time it was under $100 for it and worth it.
i had over 250 pics on it.

pics are very clear.


----------



## macraven

marci, mr mac got tickets for opening game in sept 8 for the packers.

got them in a lottery.
well,his friend got them and mr mac is going now


----------



## coastermom

Mac ... thanks for the info .. I am thinking of getting it . WE love about 10-15 photos and to order them alone is more then ordering the CD. I think it is a great deal since we have about 150 photos on there . 


Thanks for the help ..Off to sleep now  ... BTW how do you feel about Farve being a JET ? MY DH and Father are so thrillled ... I am not a big football fan so it doesn't really matter to me . I just don't get it  .


----------



## macraven

i'm a bears fan.
think that says it all.


marci is the packer fan.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm a bears fan.
> think that says it all.
> 
> 
> marci is the packer fan.



I root for Gryffindor. Sorry random Potter reference. I don't really like sports.


----------



## macraven

andy, i have no idea what you are talking about.
i'm not the parry hotter fan here.

when that island portion of the park opens at ioa, i'm just looking forward to a few kewl rides.

heck, half the people that do the rides at universal have never ever seen some of the movies and they still enjoy them.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, i have no idea what you are talking about.
> i'm not the parry hotter fan here.
> 
> when that island portion of the park opens at ioa, i'm just looking forward to a few kewl rides.
> 
> heck, half the people that do the rides at universal have never ever seen some of the movies and they still enjoy them.



True. I've seen I think all of them thought. Cause I'm cool like that. Shoot, I think I even watched Jaws 3 (formerly 3-D) one day.


----------



## macraven

it's late.....locking up.

the sun will be coming up in about 3 hours.
wonder if donald will be here then.

if he is, maybe he will whisper so i can get more sleep until at least 6:30....


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all...
Its Monday already.Time for work  
Weekends are never long enough.


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Monday Morning all....

  It seems like months since I have posted anything.  Sorry  .  I have been busy with every minute doing something for tennis.  I do it for the love of the game, I suppose, for I can't be doing for the money. 

Since I have returned from my Unicersal trip, I have been a tennis official, somewhere.  mostly Indianapolis, Indiana, just got back from Cincinnatti, OH this past weekend.  Next weekend I am off and hopefully can catch up on household chores.  I apologize for my tardiness and hopefully can keep up with everyone.


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Good Monday Morning all....
> 
> It seems like months since I have posted anything.  Sorry  .  I have been busy with every minute doing something for tennis.  I do it for the love of the game, I suppose, for I can't be doing for the money.
> 
> Since I have returned from my Unicersal trip, I have been a tennis official, somewhere.  mostly Indianapolis, Indiana, just got back from Cincinnatti, OH this past weekend.  Next weekend I am off and hopefully can catch up on household chores.  I apologize for my tardiness and hopefully can keep up with everyone.



welcome back!!

i figured you were out doing tennis since it still is the season and warm 

have not found any tennis things at the disney outlet store near my house. have been twice and will hit it again this week.  it's a hit or miss thing on what they have on the day i am there.

i'm gonna look at  a sports store when i am out there this week, thinking they might have something with a mickey with it.

if anyone is watching the olympics, what'd think of the usa basketball team?
it was good.........


and a very good morning to all the homies here today.

just think, once it is 5:00, only 4 more work days this week.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the optimistic outlook Mac!   Yeah, this week's going to be horrible at work - just love coming back after vacation!  Congrats on the Packers' tickets too.  I think DH is grieving for Favre, so I'm not even sure he'd want to go to a game quite yet.  Swear he spent the entire vacation providing hourly updates about the situation "Now he's boarding a plane.  Now he's getting changed."  You get the idea!  I don't get the whole situation either though!

Mary, we stayed at the cabins a couple times before and they're great, but they've gone up so much in price that I doubt it will happen again.  When we stayed there I think we paid $109 the first time and $119 the second.  Now they're closer to $300.  If you went with another family and split it, maybe.  The cabins have a whole upstairs loft area in which you could probably sleep 6 kids (plus two double futons and a double bed).  The cottages we've seen, but never stayed in.  Also, both have individual water heaters (unlike a hotel), so if you have anyone who takes long showers (or just a lot of people), you'd have to wait for the hot water to re-heat between showers.  But they're fun too if you can find a discount.


----------



## coastermom

Morning ...

Added more to the trippie ... even a photo ...

We are having some storms so this will be short. My AOL is only working on one computer and well it is annoying and I really want to get some scrapping done today . I figured it a good day since the weather is crummy . 

Lots of weird stuff going on in my little world here . Since we left and returned from our trip there have been TWO fires and a fist fight on this block. We have NEVER had any issues here and now all this in a two week span.  I think there is a young teenage kid on our block that is trouble and has instagated more then he can handle . Someone is out for him i am sure of it. It is very scarey though  . Worried about my house and car .. God forbid they hit the wrong house ... . MY Dh grew up on this block and all the older people here are nervous too . We have four people over 80 that have houses here . I am getting crazy but I wanna move to the south ... OK my Dear Friend is in South Carolina and I wanna move there .. DH not going though so here I sit on CRAZY street.  

OK off to clean , get moving and see what the day brings.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

RAPstar said:


> I root for Gryffindor. Sorry random Potter reference. I don't really like sports.



Gryffindor is overrated. Hufflepuff FTW!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet - I wasn't saying that Castaway Bay or Great Wolf were better than Kalahari - from what I've heard Kalahari is the best. I was just saying that I'd never found any discounts there, unlike the other places. But we've only gone during the winter when there wasn't other stuff to do as well so it was fun to go to a nice warm indoor waterpark.


 
i didn't read that , really wanted to stay @ the trailers/cabins? by the water...just we three so not this time...think it'd be great to hear the waves lapping on the shore .  booked Kalahari this am, military rate ; you should check it out next time...approx 1/2 off .  think it's nice when they include ALL vets not just active or retired.  

mary - missed ur report, off to read.  Perhaps ur neighborhood needs a block watch program?  otherwise, bug the hell out of the PD & call in everything that looks suspicious...keeps the boys in blue busy 

yea! to mr mac...pac is back.  

Had to laugh when i found out DSs girlfriend got him tix to steeler game  vs cincinnati...away game .  Evidently, she thought it was much closer than it is from PIT....they'll be driving most of the day to & fro . 

taking ma out to eat for her BD today.  didn't know what to buy her, got a russ bear that has some internet access thing to name a star...know it's something she doesn't already have.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...*

Happy Monday!



macraven said:


> mary, i did buy the disney photo pass cd 2 years ago.
> at that time it was under $100 for it and worth it.
> i had over 250 pics on it.
> 
> pics are very clear.


*Our experience has been that for the most part the pictures are very clear, however, it all depends on the photographer ... we've had pictures that were blurry and even had some pictures on our latest CD that were of other families.  When I emailed Photopass to tell them this, their response was "if you don't want the pictures, just delete them" ... no concern that these poor families are missing some of their memories.     That's why we always give the photographer our camera to take a picture as well ... that way you'll have a back up  *




RAPstar said:


> I root for Gryffindor. Sorry random Potter reference. I don't really like sports.


*I just think Quidditch is kewl.

Of course, being from Canada, I gotta cheer for our hockey team the Oilers!!*


----------



## minniejack

[/QUOTE]taking ma out to eat for her BD today.  didn't know what to buy her, got a russ bear that has some internet access thing to name a star...know it's something she doesn't already have.[/QUOTE]


Hey it is my DS, Luke's, 13th bday today, too.  We went to Benihana 's, Pitts, yesterday, to celebrate.  

Happy B-day all Leo's out there!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!

Only 4 days til vacay!   






_
And not to mentions post 1000...._


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Awesome @ 1000.

But are you going to make your way over to the Universal side this time?


----------



## KStarfish82

Not this time around...

Just going to chill around the hotel and do some of the Disney Water Parks (annual passes).  Maybe check out some wedding stuff


----------



## coastermom

Ok bit the big one and ordered the Disney Photo Pass CD . I know there is at least one photo that a photographer took that didn't come out on my Photo pass . I bet someone else has it . But I had him take my camera and if you saw my trippie so far it is the photo infront of MK with the train in the station. Have to get an 8x10 of that it is so nice. I really like the whole family in that photo. 

Off to the park it is actually CHILLY out today .  It is August right ? Soon we will be thinking of  ... But NOT YET ...


----------



## marciemi

So...some thoughts about the trip while I wait for dinner to get ready.  Vent ahead first, so if you want to skip it, feel free!     Okay, you were warned!  Here goes:

Am I the only one with parents who drive them crazy?    As much as I love them and want to go home, I just cannot stand the way they act like toddlers.  It's like if they don't get their way they just pout.  Primarily my dad, but then mom goes into the martyr act and suddenly everyone's fighting.  We're only home a few days out of every 6 months or so - you'd think they could drop it, but now that we don't live there anymore it's like they save up all the guilt trips until we're there.

Every minute we don't spend with them or want to do our own thing they just whine about.  We stayed at the cabin so we could have some time to do things we wanted - go to the beach (which the boys loved), do some mountain biking (which Royce and I love and the boys complain loudly about), sleep in, etc.  But any time we wanted to do any of these things basically all we heard was how selfish we were.  We (and the kids) wanted to visit some of our old friends.  Each time we did that we were rushed the entire time because the folks were waiting and grumbling about why we weren't there yet.  Add that because of construction and the PGA Tour (which we, having avid golfers in the family, should have been aware of!) the drive between the cabin and their house took 45 instead of 25 minutes and the whole visit was just frustrating.

We're not sure in retrospect what we should have done.  We had fun at CP away from them.  I know spending the 5 nights at their house instead of the cabin would have been a disaster.  But I don't think I wanted to spend that long in a hotel room with the 3 boys (the 3 nights we did that driving to, at, and home from CP were more than enough), which although closer, would have cost much more.  What other option is there?

The best thing that I can come up with at this point is that next time we go for a length of time (not Thanksgiving when we only have a few days), we won't tell them the entire time we're there.  Maybe we'll stay at their house for 2 or 3 days and spend the whole time with them (then the kids will have some space too).  Then spend another 2-3 days at a hotel (or even the cabin again) but tell them we're going somewhere MUCH further away.  And take our time visiting friends and going to the restaurants WE want (without being told that they're stupid) and not dealing with the temper tantrums!  

Sorry - but at least I have that out of my system!


----------



## marciemi

Mary - chilly here too.  50 when I took Eric to golf this morning and very cold downstairs since the boys were up late watching the Olympics and didn't bother closing the doorwall when they went to bed.  I think the high today was only in the mid 70's.  

On our trip we had some cool weather, but some really hot weather too.  Seemed a bit of a shock to come back to this, but I guess it was cooling down there too.

We didn't buy the photopass CD and I kind of wish we had.  We had about 450 pics (but about 2/3 of those were from surfing).  We bought the books instead (fancy album types), which I absolutely LOVED and they made great presents for the grandparents.  We loaded most of the pics we really liked into those books, but now there's no really easy way to have them online.  Just the nice "all of us" shots with the logos, etc. that I wish we had.  In retrospect, since we won't be doing this any time soon again (and probably never with all the kids), we should have just spent that $129 or whatever.  Not much compared to the rest of the trip!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Listening to a gospel station from Orlando. Listening to Kirk Franklin-"Declaration(This is God)". Now listening to a a gospel song that sounds disco-ish, called "God is Good". I love contemporary gospel! Just sharing 

Let's see... I have this fly that is bugging me right now.
Had a fly issue earlier today with Chrissy. She hates flies, esp in the house. 
I had to hunt a fly down today, but couldn't kill it. Chrissy is not happy with me. Took Chrissy for her haircut today.
Yesterday we went to visit DH's dad in the nursing home. Then we went to do back to school shopping. Only had to get minimal supplies as we had alot of supplies from last school yr.


Marcie-It's ok to vent  
Sorry to hear your parents give the guilt trip  
My parents do the guilt trip too with me, tho they live close to me.
My mom sometimes has bitterness. About 11 yrs ago, she calls me on the phone and rags for about 15 minutes, literally. It was about Chrissy being born with her heart defect- Chrissy was a baby at the time. She was complaining she was going to sue a certain Dr., etc. I couldn't handle her call much, so I put the phone down and put the clothes from the washer to dryer. I get back on hte phone and she is still ragging!  I don't think she even noticed I was off the phone for a couple of minutes. It was kinda funny actually, kept my sanity  Sorry I know, TMI.  
 to you Marcie
Glad you still had a good time at CP


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday to Janet's mom and minniejack's DS!!
     


K-fish- Happy 1000 posts!!   

Coastermom- hope things get better on your block  

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> So...some thoughts about the trip while I wait for dinner to get ready.  Vent ahead first, so if you want to skip it, feel free!     Okay, you were warned!  Here goes:
> 
> Am I the only one with parents who drive them crazy?    As much as I love them and want to go home, I just cannot stand the way they act like toddlers.  It's like if they don't get their way they just pout.  Primarily my dad, but then mom goes into the martyr act and suddenly everyone's fighting.  We're only home a few days out of every 6 months or so - you'd think they could drop it, but now that we don't live there anymore it's like they save up all the guilt trips until we're there.
> 
> Every minute we don't spend with them or want to do our own thing they just whine about.  We stayed at the cabin so we could have some time to do things we wanted - go to the beach (which the boys loved), do some mountain biking (which Royce and I love and the boys complain loudly about), sleep in, etc.  But any time we wanted to do any of these things basically all we heard was how selfish we were.  We (and the kids) wanted to visit some of our old friends.  Each time we did that we were rushed the entire time because the folks were waiting and grumbling about why we weren't there yet.  Add that because of construction and the PGA Tour (which we, having avid golfers in the family, should have been aware of!) the drive between the cabin and their house took 45 instead of 25 minutes and the whole visit was just frustrating.
> 
> We're not sure in retrospect what we should have done.  We had fun at CP away from them.  I know spending the 5 nights at their house instead of the cabin would have been a disaster.  But I don't think I wanted to spend that long in a hotel room with the 3 boys (the 3 nights we did that driving to, at, and home from CP were more than enough), which although closer, would have cost much more.  What other option is there?
> 
> The best thing that I can come up with at this point is that next time we go for a length of time (not Thanksgiving when we only have a few days), we won't tell them the entire time we're there.  Maybe we'll stay at their house for 2 or 3 days and spend the whole time with them (then the kids will have some space too).  Then spend another 2-3 days at a hotel (or even the cabin again) but tell them we're going somewhere MUCH further away.  And take our time visiting friends and going to the restaurants WE want (without being told that they're stupid) and not dealing with the temper tantrums!
> 
> Sorry - but at least I have that out of my system!




There is so much of this that goes on in my life,I couldnn't delete everything you just said..

Your not the only one in this position,trust me....

Unfort its my family and it tears between the wife and I..

I love my parents to the end of the world.But my DD17 seems like a vaca compared to them sometimes......

IMO of coarse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm done venting now also....


----------



## marciemi

Rose - I can't tell you how many times I've done that with my mom.  Not just set the phone down while I ran to the bathroom  , but (because my mom is almost impossible to interrupt!) frequently answered my call-waiting, carried on a quick conversation with someone else, and then gone back without mom noticing!   The couple times I've been caught (out of the hundreds of times I've done it), I can always use the "wow, not sure what happened there" or "must be my cell phone again" (since my cell phone does actually do this fairly frequently!)

My Matt also HATES flies.  We just had this discussion the other day.  I said I hated yellow jackets more (I believe Mac does too?!  ).  He acted like I was crazy and said something like "They just sting you.  Flies fly around and drive you crazy!"   When we went up to that cabin a couple weeks ago, there were a lot of them.  He spent much of the time with a flyswatter stalking (and killing) any of them.  So you can tell Chrissy she's not alone!


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Rose - I can't tell you how many times I've done that with my mom.  Not just set the phone down while I ran to the bathroom  , but (because my mom is almost impossible to interrupt!) frequently answered my call-waiting, carried on a quick conversation with someone else, and then gone back without mom noticing!   The couple times I've been caught (out of the hundreds of times I've done it), I can always use the "wow, not sure what happened there" or "must be my cell phone again" (since my cell phone does actually do this fairly frequently!)
> 
> My Matt also HATES flies.  We just had this discussion the other day.  I said I hated yellow jackets more (I believe Mac does too?!  ).  He acted like I was crazy and said something like "They just sting you.  Flies fly around and drive you crazy!"   When we went up to that cabin a couple weeks ago, there were a lot of them.  He spent much of the time with a flyswatter stalking (and killing) any of them.  So you can tell Chrissy she's not alone!


 
I think we all need therapy sessions about our parents and about our children hating flies


----------



## marciemi

donald (is that your real name  or is there another one I'm supposed to call you - I get confused really easily!) - sorry, I missed the next page of replies before my last reply.  Thanks for the support.  My husband's parents drive us crazy sometimes too, but they live far enough away that it's never really been an issue.  We lived by my family for 12 years and there were good and bad times.  But now it's more frustrating because it's our VACATION that I'm excited about and looking forward to and I spend the time gritting my teeth!


----------



## roseprincess

Well, at least we know we can come here to vent and comfort each other


----------



## macraven

to answer your question, we just call the other homies by the name they come in by.

donald is donald.
mac is mac

keisha is keisha...

barb is brab..........

if someone posts, call me by xxxxxx, then feel free to do so.

other than that, we use the screen names unless told otherwise.


----------



## marciemi

Well, I'd always called Keisha Janet.  And I'm still confused on Andy/Rob!  Did I mention I confuse easily?  Must be the blond thing!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> donald (is that your real name  or is there another one I'm supposed to call you - I get confused really easily!) - sorry, I missed the next page of replies before my last reply.  Thanks for the support.  My husband's parents drive us crazy sometimes too, but they live far enough away that it's never really been an issue.  We lived by my family for 12 years and there were good and bad times.  But now it's more frustrating because it's our VACATION that I'm excited about and looking forward to and I spend the time gritting my teeth!




Donald  is good for the boards.I moved my parents down from Alabama.
The worst mistacke I've evermade.Thought them bieng closer would help themout.Boy was I wrong,it has turned our life into a living heck!!

If we want to go on a vaca,guilt trip.If we buy something new,guilt trip.

My dad is a great man,my mom is a winer..But they feed of eachother.When one is sick the other complains.And Vice-Versa.Enoough to drive one nuts 

I love them to the ends but the older they get,the younger they act............

I donn't know its the same way for you.But it does get pretty old.But how do I say no for what they want


----------



## keishashadow

thanks rose 

im not even going to open the parent can of worms, i am defeated, utterly & completely. new strategy to just nod my head and retreat (if only in spirit) to my laughing place tra-la-la-la

my kids like benihana & it's ilk, the chefs make me nervous with those sharp knives & all that food flying about...would make good plot for a horror flick off to seek more olympic drama to dull the senses


----------



## macraven

taking ma out to eat for her BD today.  didn't know what to buy her, got a russ bear that has some internet access thing to name a star...know it's something she doesn't already have.[/QUOTE]

lots of august birthdays.
mary's son, keisha  was the 9th, another homie on the 9th, keisha's mom yesterday, metro's is coming up and a few others also.


i can guess what many people were doing on a christmas night season time years ago....... 


Hey it is my DS, Luke's, 13th bday today, too.  We went to Benihana 's, Pitts, yesterday, to celebrate.  

Happy B-day all Leo's out there![/QUOTE]

and the august babies say thank you.



KStarfish82 said:


> Not this time around...
> 
> Just going to chill around the hotel and do some of the Disney Water Parks (annual passes).  Maybe check out some wedding stuff



yes, the one we homies are going to crash.
but she is planning it for july.
can you say hot........ 



marciemi said:


> So...some thoughts about the trip while I wait for dinner to get ready.  Vent ahead first, so if you want to skip it, feel free!     Okay, you were warned!  Here goes:
> 
> Am I the only one with parents who drive them crazy?    As much as I love them and want to go home, I just cannot stand the way they act like toddlers.  It's like if they don't get their way they just pout.  Primarily my dad, but then mom goes into the martyr act and suddenly everyone's fighting.  We're only home a few days out of every 6 months or so - you'd think they could drop it, but now that we don't live there anymore it's like they save up all the guilt trips until we're there.
> 
> Every minute we don't spend with them or want to do our own thing they just whine about.  We stayed at the cabin so we could have some time to do things we wanted - go to the beach (which the boys loved), do some mountain biking (which Royce and I love and the boys complain loudly about), sleep in, etc.  But any time we wanted to do any of these things basically all we heard was how selfish we were.  We (and the kids) wanted to visit some of our old friends.  Each time we did that we were rushed the entire time because the folks were waiting and grumbling about why we weren't there yet.  Add that because of construction and the PGA Tour (which we, having avid golfers in the family, should have been aware of!) the drive between the cabin and their house took 45 instead of 25 minutes and the whole visit was just frustrating.
> 
> We're not sure in retrospect what we should have done.  We had fun at CP away from them.  I know spending the 5 nights at their house instead of the cabin would have been a disaster.  But I don't think I wanted to spend that long in a hotel room with the 3 boys (the 3 nights we did that driving to, at, and home from CP were more than enough), which although closer, would have cost much more.  What other option is there?
> 
> The best thing that I can come up with at this point is that next time we go for a length of time (not Thanksgiving when we only have a few days), we won't tell them the entire time we're there.  Maybe we'll stay at their house for 2 or 3 days and spend the whole time with them (then the kids will have some space too).  Then spend another 2-3 days at a hotel (or even the cabin again) but tell them we're going somewhere MUCH further away.  And take our time visiting friends and going to the restaurants WE want (without being told that they're stupid) and not dealing with the temper tantrums!
> 
> Sorry - but at least I have that out of my system!



i love hearing others say mean things about the kinfolk.
i fit in so well here.... 

marci, do what you mentiioned.  get a room for the family prior or after the visit with the parents and do your own family thing.
give your folks a couple of days and kiss them good bye with a smile on your face.

if mom harps on something, take out your hearing piece and just smile at her.   it will work.

i just nod and smile to mine when she goes off on any topic.
i won't have her forever so i put up with it.
i'm no prize, i have my faults also.

my mother is domineering and is used to getting her way.  at this point in her life i find it easier to just smile and nod and keep my thoughts to myself.  there is no way i will ever change her....but i don't like a lot of the things she says to me.  i have learned a lot from mother.  not to repeat all the crap she does to her family would i ever do to mine.  well, that is unless i get dementia then anything goes... 



roseprincess said:


> Happy Birthday to Janet's mom and minniejack's DS!!
> 
> 
> 
> K-fish- Happy 1000 posts!!
> 
> Coastermom- hope things get better on your block
> 
> Have a good evening everyone.



you forgot keisha .....



donaldduck352 said:


> There is so much of this that goes on in my life,I couldnn't delete everything you just said..
> 
> Your not the only one in this position,trust me....
> 
> Unfort its my family and it tears between the wife and I..
> 
> I love my parents to the end of the world.But my DD17 seems like a vaca compared to them sometimes......
> 
> IMO of coarse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm done venting now also....



for me, it's a toss the coin to see who wins on that one in our four walls. 



marciemi said:


> Well, I'd always called Keisha Janet.  And I'm still confused on Andy/Rob!  Did I mention I confuse easily?  Must be the blond thing!



jodie renamed rob to andy.

i think it was something he said.


we all just call him andy and he answers .......


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> jodie renamed rob to andy.
> 
> i think it was something he said.
> 
> 
> we all just call him andy and he answers .......



I think it was something about him saying that it didn't really matter what we called him and Jodie said "I've always liked the name Andy.  I'm calling you that." and it stuck because that's just the kind of people we are.


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey mac,My real middle name is Donald.But you mayhave been the second off the boat..

My family was the 5'th.So scotlass you have long lost relatives in the states..

So keep the javva coming in the morning...

Catcha YA'll in the A.M.(thats P.M. for you scotlass)Good Eve And Goodnight ALL!!!


----------



## minniejack

When moving back to WV, we moved 1/2 hour away from the fams so that we could be close enough when we wanted, but far enough away to not have problems.

At age 42, I still have to remind myself that I am not just 2 without the 40 other years when my mom is around.  

Left a baby shower early the other day to get my DD to a tennis tournament and me fair mum actually stood up to try to take me over and make sure I said my farewells 

Doesn't that sound awful when you see it in print?

My DD and I were watching reruns of the Gilmore Girls the other day and if you remember Lorelei always had problems with her stiff necked mother.  She told her mom that it took her years to finally to decide to laugh at whatever her mother criticized her for and that sometimes she goaded her into the criticism just so she could secretly laugh at her mom.    

I am trying to remember to do that. 

Also, my DD will be 15 on the 19th.  Oh, help me with the learning to drive bit.


----------



## marciemi

We all love Benihana's, which led to one of the fights there!  We don't have them around here, so like to go when we're home at lunch when we can afford it.  (There are a few knock-off restaurants here, but only open for dinner with dinner prices.)  We don't like the Milwaukee Benihana's, and any time we've tried the Northbrook (I think?) Chicago one, they never have lunch.  

Anyways, dad was pouting and insisting mom should come with him to the library to return a book (you know how that takes 2 people  ).  We wanted them both to come to lunch with us but he insisted he wouldn't eat that crap - they always call it "Beni-haha".  So we talked mom into coming with us (this was the day we were leaving and wanted to spend some last time).  We insisted on paying, which was good because evidently that was the first thing he asked when we left.  

No August birthdays here in any of our families - guess we couldn't catch the Christmas spirit!


----------



## marciemi

Does anyone else remember the children's book "The Blah"?  Vaguely it's about a boy who everyone ignores because he's "blah" and break his stuff etc. because they just don't notice him.  Well, he becomes king or powerful (or something) and goes back and stomps all the other kids' crayons and when they plead with him to stop, he replies "Yes, yes, quite so, lovely day for crayon stomping!"   

What bothers me the most about mom is how she just complains about how horrible dad treats her all the time but won't stand up to him, ignore him, or leave him.  Just suffer and whine to us (dad is pretty verbally abusive and controlling).  This time when she kept getting upset, I told her to remember that phrase and maybe it would help (we all loved this book as kids and one of my brothers and I have gotten copies off of ebay to have!).  

Okay, enough venting about my folks.  I'll go on to more interesting parts of the trip next!

Minnie - maybe the driving won't be as bad as you think.  I have a DS16 who just went through it all and it's been fine (knock on wood).  Other than a bit of a "I know everything" attitude, he was fine, cautious, and seems to be a really good driver.  Makes life SO much easier to have another person helping with all the running around.  DS15 just finished the classroom part of drivers' ed, but we have until January until he can get his permit.  The most painful part of the whole process was the tripled insurance rates, but I've already whined about that a few months ago!  

Hey guys, I have another job interview tomorrow morning so wish me luck!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RVGal said:


> I think it was something about him saying that it didn't really matter what we called him and Jodie said "I've always liked the name Andy.  I'm calling you that." and it stuck because that's just the kind of people we are.


*   Yep and we all agreed to call him Andy *


----------



## mslclark

Hi Homies!  Glad to see you've all been holding down the fort.  I haven't been online that much because I hurt my back last week and I've been out of commission.  I haven't been able to work for a week. I finally went to the chiropractor today, but I'm not convinced they know what they're doing.  I'm willing to give it a try for a little while though.  If anyone has any experience with chiropractors - good or bad - I'd like to hear about it.  DH thinks I'm crazy for going to one!  I don't think a regular dr. would do anything but give me meds for it anyway.

Hope you all are doing well!  I'll try to check on everyone again soon.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... 

Well there is nothing more crazy then my MIL . She has hit nuts at the all time high . We couldn't even tell them where we went on vacation because they would freak out . Two trips to Fla in one year for me and three years in a row for a family trip would freak them out .   ... But we do what we want so it really didn't matter .  It is hard to live with them but we just kind of wing it with them . 


Still working on the trippie but now we are looking  into a trip to Hershey PA in the fall for Halloween.  Another trip  . 

Ok tired tonight so it will be an early night  .

See everyone in the morning .


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> When moving back to WV, we moved 1/2 hour away from the fams so that we could be close enough when we wanted, but far enough away to not have problems.
> 
> At age 42, I still have to remind myself that I am not just 2 without the 40 other years when my mom is around.
> 
> Left a baby shower early the other day to get my DD to a tennis tournament and me fair mum actually stood up to try to take me over and make sure I said my farewells
> 
> Doesn't that sound awful when you see it in print?
> 
> My DD and I were watching reruns of the Gilmore Girls the other day and if you remember Lorelei always had problems with her stiff necked mother.  She told her mom that it took her years to finally to decide to laugh at whatever her mother criticized her for and that sometimes she goaded her into the criticism just so she could secretly laugh at her mom.
> 
> I am trying to remember to do that.
> 
> Also, my DD will be 15 on the 19th.  Oh, help me with the learning to drive bit.




i tried to teach mine driving and then they pissed me off.
ok, each boy got one turn with me and then their father had to take over.

at least he has done something to help with their raising....... 

in illinois, besides the classroom training and behind the wheel training with the school teachers, a kid has to have 40 hours of driving with a parent or adult before they can take their driving test.

so many hours has to be at night and the rest during the day.

i lasted 20 minutes with each of them.
i'm not a good passenger.

i wish you better luck than i had ..........



marciemi said:


> Hey guys, I have another job interview tomorrow morning so wish me luck!



mummy dust on the way.
hope you get lucky..!!



mslclark said:


> Hi Homies!  Glad to see you've all been holding down the fort.  I haven't been online that much because I hurt my back last week and I've been out of commission.  I haven't been able to work for a week. I finally went to the chiropractor today, but I'm not convinced they know what they're doing.  I'm willing to give it a try for a little while though.  If anyone has any experience with chiropractors - good or bad - I'd like to hear about it.  DH thinks I'm crazy for going to one!  I don't think a regular dr. would do anything but give me meds for it anyway.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!  I'll try to check on everyone again soon.




i use a chiropractor and feel very comfortable with him.
i am supposed to go every 7 weeks and have an adjustment. if i have no discomfort, i skip months at a time.
when my hip/back goes out, i sometimes have to go twice in a week.

i was in an accident almost 5 years ago and it did a number on me.

my regular doc says meds and physical therapy.  it did not help with relief i needed.  i tried it that way and then switched to the chiro.

he has magic hands........ 

i can go in with a nerve pressing and causing severe sharp pains in one leg.
i come out feeling relief.  when my back is really out of whack, it takes a couple of adjustments for the muscles to hold the bone in place.

i always have to ice up after an adjustment and can not sit in any comfy sinking type of chairs for 24 hours after a chiro adjustment.
i sit in straight back hard chairs.  it really helps.

my doc does the palmer method which is manipulating bones and joints, etc back into place.

if he is in doubt, then xrays have to be done first.

where is your pain and discomfort located?

tell the Mr. to put a sock in it and stop laughing.  i'll tp his house for you to get even but then, since you live with the Mr. i better not as you might be the one that has to clean up the mess......


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> Still working on the trippie but now we are looking  into a trip to Hershey PA in the fall for Halloween.  Another trip  .



You will love Hershey in the fall.  It's the perfect time of year to visit.  We live about an hour from there.  Are you going to Hershey Park?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mslclark said:


> Hi Homies!  Glad to see you've all been holding down the fort.  I haven't been online that much because I hurt my back last week and I've been out of commission.  I haven't been able to work for a week. I finally went to the chiropractor today, but I'm not convinced they know what they're doing.  I'm willing to give it a try for a little while though.  If anyone has any experience with chiropractors - good or bad - I'd like to hear about it.  DH thinks I'm crazy for going to one!  I don't think a regular dr. would do anything but give me meds for it anyway.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!  I'll try to check on everyone again soon.


Worked for one for two years, currently seeing one 2x per week--health maintainence, not because of pain. I'd be working for my current chiro full time, instead of on-call, if I had known I wasn't moving this summer.

I have seen amazing results, but the thing to remember--it takes time! Stick to your appointments, your exercises, etc, and you will notice improvement.  

The curve in my neck used to be 0 degrees. Now it's over 25! A normal curve is 43 degrees, btw.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> i use a chiropractor and feel very comfortable with him.
> i am supposed to go every 7 weeks and have an adjustment. if i have no discomfort, i skip months at a time.
> when my hip/back goes out, i sometimes have to go twice in a week.
> 
> i was in an accident almost 5 years ago and it did a number on me.
> 
> my regular doc says meds and physical therapy.  it did not help with relief i needed.  i tried it that way and then switched to the chiro.
> 
> he has magic hands........
> 
> i can go in with a nerve pressing and causing severe sharp pains in one leg.
> i come out feeling relief.  when my back is really out of whack, it takes a couple of adjustments for the muscles to hold the bone in place.
> 
> i always have to ice up after an adjustment and can not sit in any comfy sinking type of chairs for 24 hours after a chiro adjustment.
> i sit in straight back hard chairs.  it really helps.
> 
> my doc does the palmer method which is manipulating bones and joints, etc back into place.
> 
> if he is in doubt, then xrays have to be done first.
> 
> where is your pain and discomfort located?


Skipping appointments is a big No No! 

-5 points for mac!


----------



## mslclark

macraven said:


> ii use a chiropractor and feel very comfortable with him.
> i am supposed to go every 7 weeks and have an adjustment. if i have no discomfort, i skip months at a time.
> when my hip/back goes out, i sometimes have to go twice in a week.
> 
> i was in an accident almost 5 years ago and it did a number on me.
> 
> my regular doc says meds and physical therapy.  it did not help with relief i needed.  i tried it that way and then switched to the chiro.
> 
> he has magic hands........
> 
> i can go in with a nerve pressing and causing severe sharp pains in one leg.
> i come out feeling relief.  when my back is really out of whack, it takes a couple of adjustments for the muscles to hold the bone in place.
> 
> i always have to ice up after an adjustment and can not sit in any comfy sinking type of chairs for 24 hours after a chiro adjustment.
> i sit in straight back hard chairs.  it really helps.
> 
> my doc does the palmer method which is manipulating bones and joints, etc back into place.
> 
> if he is in doubt, then xrays have to be done first.
> 
> where is your pain and discomfort located?
> 
> tell the Mr. to put a sock in it and stop laughing.  i'll tp his house for you to get even but then, since you live with the Mr. i better not as you might be the one that has to clean up the mess......



Thanks - that makes me feel better.  And you're right - I'd have to clean the tp up, but I can't bend over right now to do it.  I can't straighten up all the way either.  I just want to be able to stand up straight!

I just stood up from being crouched down to pick something off the floor, and I couldn't move.  It's basically in my lower back.  Sitting in a chair hurts the worst.



the Dark Marauder said:


> Worked for one for two years, currently seeing one 2x per week--health maintainence, not because of pain. I'd be working for my current chiro full time, instead of on-call, if I had known I wasn't moving this summer.
> 
> I have seen amazing results, but the thing to remember--it takes time! Stick to your appointments, your exercises, etc, and you will notice improvement.
> 
> The curve in my neck used to be 0 degrees. Now it's over 25! A normal curve is 43 degrees, btw.



Thanks for sharing - that helps me a lot!  I can't tell anything from my visit today, but maybe after a few it will start to feel better.  

Thanks again!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Skipping appointments is a big No No!
> 
> -5 points for mac!



i skip appointments as i have  no insurance coverage for the chiro dude.

and he doesn't take credit cards.

he works wonders for me.

he's worth every penny he charges.

i know, if i went every 7 weeks then i would see more steady improvement.


----------



## loribell

Hi everyone. Miss me?


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse....

What a few days ive had.

Got a phone call at 10.20 sat morning from IKEA asking why i was not at induction day....  ...what ...sorry no idea what your on about !!

_Someone_ was meant  to phone and invite me to start work...no call.

So quick shower and away i go.

There till 6.15, sitting in a room,filling in forms and getting IKEA jargon thrown at us. 

Was back in last night 6pm till 10 pm and back tonight same time for.....HEALTH AND SAFETY !!!!    

SO,coffee this morning is....ESPRESSO BABY !!!







oh yeh, and tonight Ill get my lovely comfy steel toe cap boots,flatteringly cut navy trousers and too too cool yellow t-shirts !!  

But on the up side the ma team won on sunday...


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all.See ya got the cofee going scotlass.Looked like beer almost...


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> morning all.See ya got the cofee going scotlass.*Looked like beer almost.*..



Hey,what ever gets ya oot o' bed Mr Duck ....


----------



## donaldduck352

No to early for beer....
The espresso looks good tho...


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> welcome back!!
> 
> i figured you were out doing tennis since it still is the season and warm
> 
> have not found any tennis things at the disney outlet store near my house. have been twice and will hit it again this week. it's a hit or miss thing on what they have on the day i am there.
> 
> i'm gonna look at a sports store when i am out there this week, thinking they might have something with a mickey with it.
> 
> if anyone is watching the olympics, what'd think of the usa basketball team?
> it was good.........
> 
> 
> and a very good morning to all the homies here today.
> 
> just think, once it is 5:00, only 4 more work days this week.


 
Mac:

As usual, THANKS....keep your eyes open, surely something with tennis will open up...surely...LOL
What they need to do is hold a tennis tournament for the pros at Disney, like they do with golf and then I bet something will come of it.

Thanks again!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I think it was something about him saying that it didn't really matter what we called him and Jodie said "I've always liked the name Andy. I'm calling you that." and it stuck because that's just the kind of people we are.


 
i will freely admit im just too dim to remember the longer screen names 


mslclark said:


> Hi Homies! Glad to see you've all been holding down the fort. I haven't been online that much because I hurt my back last week and I've been out of commission. I haven't been able to work for a week. I finally went to the chiropractor today, but I'm not convinced they know what they're doing. I'm willing to give it a try for a little while though. If anyone has any experience with chiropractors - good or bad - I'd like to hear about it. DH thinks I'm crazy for going to one! I don't think a regular dr. would do anything but give me meds for it anyway.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well! I'll try to check on everyone again soon.


yikes, whatever makes u feel better!


donaldduck352 said:


> morning all.See ya got the cofee going scotlass.Looked like beer almost...


i thought it looked like ale too my stomach did a flop, not my cuppa tea



dlbbwu said:


> Mac:
> 
> As usual, THANKS....keep your eyes open, surely something with tennis will open up...surely...LOL
> What they need to do is hold a tennis tournament for the pros at Disney, like they do with golf and then I bet something will come of it.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
ever since they tore down the courts @ CF, supposedly guests have been directed to GF.  It always too humid for us to consider golf or tennis when visiting Orlando...imo, they could use one an indoor tennis facility


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Hi everyone. Miss me?



Hey, Lori!  What were you doing up in the middle of the night?


----------



## macraven




----------



## dlbbwu

keishashadow said:


> i will freely admit im just too dim to remember the longer screen names
> 
> yikes, whatever makes u feel better!
> 
> i thought it looked like ale too my stomach did a flop, not my cuppa tea
> 
> 
> 
> ever since they tore down the courts @ CF, supposedly guests have been directed to GF. It always too humid for us to consider golf or tennis when visiting Orlando...imo, they could use one an indoor tennis facility


 
  I agree indoor tennis courts would be lovely, but for a great workout, they should be outdoor to work up that sweat!!   
I have played on the GF courts and they are "ok" imo.  Nothing to write home about.  I know, your thinking a court is a court.  Not really, and I could go on and on and bore you with details, but I am sure nobody wants to be bored 
  To be honest there were not that many "tennis shops" in Orlando.  We always look for tennis shops when we travel.

Mac:  keep looking!    if you find something...


----------



## keishashadow

dlbbwu said:


> I agree indoor tennis courts would be lovely, but for a great workout, they should be outdoor to work up that sweat!!
> I have played on the GF courts and they are "ok" imo. Nothing to write home about. I know, your thinking a court is a court. Not really, and I could go on and on and bore you with details, but I am sure nobody wants to be bored
> To be honest there were not that many "tennis shops" in Orlando. We always look for tennis shops when we travel.
> 
> Mac: keep looking!  if you find something...


 
ive been looking for this info!  did u try the ones @ BW?  was thinking of booking a lesson there for jr if i can work it in timewise in Oct (and if they still offer them there )


----------



## coastermom

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> You will love Hershey in the fall.  It's the perfect time of year to visit.  We live about an hour from there.  Are you going to Hershey Park?




YUP Going to Hershey and we are also going to the mazie maze at Cherry Crest farms . I really want to do the flashlight maze .


Looking into where to stay . We are very torn about the price of staying in Hershy or staying in Lancaster . 

Other wise another day of hanging out around here . I hope it gets a little warm to go up to the pool later. I can't believe how Cold it is for Aug. I just hope it doesn't get too hot now in Sept. when the kiddies have to go back to school ...and the teachers too ... 

Ok doing some refresher work with my DS and the girls have to get moving soon . They will never get up if i don't move them . Will BBL .


----------



## dlbbwu

Actually, imo the GF were better than the BW.  Maybe it was because of the travel time for us (we always stay at the Poly).  The pro at the GF seemed more knowledgeable than the BW.  Now, mind you my kids already take private lessons and are ranked.  So when we signed up for lessons, I kinda had to laugh, the pros at both locations didn't laugh, though, they were impressed.  The pro at the BW seemed more interested in the women playing on the other court  than my kids.  That's my story and I am sticking with it..


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-

Lori- Welcome back   
How was Missouri? Where did you go in MO ?
Come and chat here sometime, you've been missed!

Like to see Brab and Jodie here alot more as well.

Janet- Happy belated birthday   
When was your b-day? 

 to all of us dealing with parent issues and guilt w/ our parents and in-law issues.


As of birthdays in August, maybe Mac should list who's b-day is on what date? Just a suggestion  I don't always check the CB birthday thread. I check here tho. 
My birthday is in early September. I have a couple of family members' b-day in Sept. 


Random ramblings...
Back to school picnic next Tues.
Hoping this school yr will be very good for my kids and myself, I'm praying for that. Hoping the school yr will be fun for all  This will be the last yr my kids will be in elementary school, next yr at this time they will be in jr. high  


Be back later.


----------



## loribell

Hey Tricia! I just wasn't tired. Guess I am jut needing some alone/quiet time. I am so looking forward to school starting.


----------



## loribell

Dave have you checked out the tennis court at Saratoga Springs? I have never been over there but it is the newest of the courts.


Hi Rose. We went to Branson. It was not Universal or Disney.


----------



## roseprincess

loribell said:


> Hi Rose. We went to Branson. It was not Universal or Disney.


How was Branson? I heard there is alot of traffic going thru those little mountains, to go to this show and that show. I think I read that on the CB boards once. I never been to Branson, but I would love to see Tony Orlando  I think he has shows in Branson, unless he is in Vegas  I keep forgetting.


----------



## roseprincess

Tizzy and Coastermom- youse gals talking about Hershey Park, now you make me want to go back there!  My family and I went June 2007 for our family vacay. Only time we've been there,driving from Chicago area. Very enjoyable vacay!

Bubba'smom(Barb) lives somewhat close to Hershey,too!


----------



## loribell

Branson was there. That's about all I can say for it. My family loves it but I have no desire to ever return. And yes there is a ton of traffic. It is very hard to get anywhere at just about any time of the day.


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Random ramblings...
> Back to school picnic next Tues.
> Hoping this school yr will be very good for my kids and myself, I'm praying for that. Hoping the school yr will be fun for all  This will be the last yr my kids will be in elementary school, next yr at this time they will be in jr. high
> Be back later.



Aren't your kids in 6th grade this year?  I'm surprised that there's anywhere left that still has 6th graders in elementary school.  I know that's how it was when I was a kid, but it really seems to be changing.  Here most districts have elementary only through 4th grade.  5-6 is intermediate school, which is really just like a middle school (change classes every 45 minutes, lockers with combinations, etc.) but with younger kids.  Our old area in Michigan started middle school in 6th grade and everyone here seems to think it's funny to have been in elementary school for 5th grade!   



loribell said:


> Branson was there. That's about all I can say for it. My family loves it but I have no desire to ever return.


 

Really, I'm sorry you didn't have a good time, but I enjoy your quote!  Welcome back - we missed you!

I think my interview went really well this morning, but of course I always seem to be wrong on those things.  Anyways, I'm off to work - joy!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mslclark said:


> Thanks for sharing - that helps me a lot!  I can't tell anything from my visit today, but maybe after a few it will start to feel better.
> 
> Thanks again!


It's not a quick fix, which I've seen many people hope for. Or they go to get out of pain and then disappear. when the pain returns, they're back. Vicious cycle FTL.  




macraven said:


> i skip appointments as i have  no insurance coverage for the chiro dude.
> 
> and he doesn't take credit cards.
> 
> he works wonders for me.
> 
> he's worth every penny he charges.
> 
> i know, if i went every 7 weeks then i would see more steady improvement.


Doesn't take credit cards?   

At least you're going when you can, which is better than not going at all.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope all are well  *


----------



## marciemi

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope all are well  *



Hey Lawrence - just wanted to let you know that I finally got a chance to go look for and read your trip report.  Honestly!  When I saw your last post, I was kind of thinking that you must have gotten back and I decided to go look for a trippie.  Wow - I can't believe it was almost a month ago!  Where have I been?   I was assuming I'd missed it while we were gone but it was a few weeks before that!  Anyways, just wanted to let you know I enjoyed the trippie a lot and especially seeing the pics of you and your family for the first time (no, I can't tell who people are in their little sig/avatar pics) and also seeing Brab's family!  Thanks!


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Hey Lawrence - just wanted to let you know that I finally got a chance to go look for and read your trip report.  Honestly!  When I saw your last post, I was kind of thinking that you must have gotten back and I decided to go look for a trippie.  Wow - I can't believe it was almost a month ago!  Where have I been?   I was assuming I'd missed it while we were gone but it was a few weeks before that!  Anyways, just wanted to let you know I enjoyed the trippie a lot and especially seeing the pics of you and your family for the first time (no, I can't tell who people are in their little sig/avatar pics) and also seeing Brab's family!  Thanks!



*Thank you and glad you enjoyed it Marci*


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Dave have you checked out the tennis court at Saratoga Springs? I have never been over there but it is the newest of the courts.
> 
> 
> Hi Rose. We went to Branson. It was not Universal or Disney.


 
 i didn't know they had one?

still laffing re the pro's wandering eye 

rose - my 'big' day was Saturday...past the point of counting, trust me

marci -  r u interviewing for a job? must of missed the post, if so go get em!

ive been playing with a snake in the sewer today (collateral damage from DH working 12-14 hour days lol).  nothing smells like sewer , off to get more drano...i need to wash clothes & am not sure what will happen , who said my life isn't exciting?


----------



## loribell

I believe it is back behind the preview area. There is also a basketball court back there.


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all! I was wondering why my ears were burning the other night. Everyone kept saying my name over here. lol I'm having car problems again!  The battery ate through the battery cable again. At least the car can actually get itself started this time (second time it's happened). Hopefully it won't cost too much. Cross things for me!


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hi everyone. Miss me?



you bet we did!




scotlass said:


> Mornin youse....
> 
> What a few days ive had.
> 
> Got a phone call at 10.20 sat morning from IKEA asking why i was not at induction day....  ...what ...sorry no idea what your on about !!
> 
> _Someone_ was meant  to phone and invite me to start work...no call.
> 
> So quick shower and away i go.
> 
> There till 6.15, sitting in a room,filling in forms and getting IKEA jargon thrown at us.
> 
> Was back in last night 6pm till 10 pm and back tonight same time for.....HEALTH AND SAFETY !!!!
> 
> SO,coffee this morning is....ESPRESSO BABY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh, and tonight Ill get my lovely comfy steel toe cap boots,flatteringly cut navy trousers and too too cool yellow t-shirts !!
> 
> But on the up side the ma team won on sunday...



Hey youse......you got the job..... 
so nice someone finally called to tell youse........ 
 for the coffee.........what a pal!


now you will be able to kick butt and have it felt with those steel toe cap boots....

be sure to yell fore when you go into action with those babies on....




donaldduck352 said:


> morning all.See ya got the cofee going scotlass.Looked like beer almost...



it is 5:00 somewhere...... 



dlbbwu said:


> Mac:  keep looking!    if you find something...



you bet i will!



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope all are well  *



all's fine inside the box.  hope it's great for you today.
how is mary eva?  tell her we all say hello



RAPstar said:


> Hi all! I was wondering why my ears were burning the other night. Everyone kept saying my name over here. lol I'm having car problems again!  The battery ate through the battery cable again. At least the car can actually get itself started this time (second time it's happened). Hopefully it won't cost too much. Cross things for me!



i knew you would say that........... 

buy a bike.
it's cheaper
and doesn't have high repair costs....

say your $$ for your trip!



now off to ketchup with life.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

I knew I'd never ketchup, so I just read the last several pages.

Parent/In Law dilemma is a common thing!  Makes me wonder what they all went through to become that way.  My own mom was criticized all the time and was told she embarrassed my Grandma for all kinds of little things.  My MIL had certifiably crazy parents.  I absolutely adore them both in small doses, but family visits aren't frequent or long.  Email is a GOOD thing for us!  If we have time and money for vacation, it's going to be Orlando 90% of the time.

Hope the sickies and sore peeps get feeling better.

And what happy mileage with trips everyone seems to be having!  Except for the family visits and Branson.    The comings and goings, the packing and unpacking, the pictures and TRs.  Have fun, those who are going.  Glad you had fun, those who are home now.  Kstarfish, hope you have a relaxing time and get inspired for wedding plans.


Andy, my things are crossed for you.   If you don't want a bike like Mac suggested, try stealing a horse and covered carriage to keep you dry in rain.  Remember, your name is ROB.


Marcie, is this another interview at the school?  Wherever it is, best wishes.  You'll AMAZE them.  Bring a Disney countdown calendar to show your deft organizational skills used creatively.  


Scotlass!  Congrats!?  Sounds like they're really annoying you with the training and orientation.  If it's a good job that's just annoying for the time being, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!  If not, hope something better pops up soon.  Those boots can be VERRRRRRRY useful....  Toes of steel create calves of steel.  Especially if you wear them for your martial arts classes.  You watch, you'll be absolutely invincible. 


School is going well after the second day.  I think I'm going to change curriculum for a few things, but at least I CAN DO THAT NOW!!!!!!!!!!  I may start making our countdown calendars this week.  We have 148 days left, so I'll start it at 140 days.  I just got my box of stickers with Marvel heroes, Shrek, Seuss, dinosaurs, Sponge Bob, and Spiderman.  This will be fun!  If I can get around to it....   


Taminator


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

coastermom said:


> YUP Going to Hershey and we are also going to the mazie maze at Cherry Crest farms . I really want to do the flashlight maze .
> 
> 
> Looking into where to stay . We are very torn about the price of staying in Hershy or staying in Lancaster .



We've never stayed in Lancaster because we live so close to it.  In Hershey the Hershey Lodge is nice and so is the Hampton Suites.  We've stayed both places, both have indoor pools too. 

I have never heard of Cherry Crest Farms, but after you mentioned it I checked it out and it looks so cool!  My kids would love it there, I think we'll end up taking a trip up there to check it out this year.  My daughter would love the make a friend workshop.  Ever done that before?


----------



## KStarfish82

Oh Janet....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the well wishes Taminator!


Can't believe I leave in 3 days....where does the time go??

See the Olympic swimming races??  Mike Phelps...3 golds!

I met him a few years ago at the World Cup of swimming...got his autograph on a T-shirt....maybe I should sell it after he breaks the record....


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Aren't your kids in 6th grade this year?  I'm surprised that there's anywhere left that still has 6th graders in elementary school.  I know that's how it was when I was a kid, but it really seems to be changing.  Here most districts have elementary only through 4th grade.  5-6 is intermediate school, which is really just like a middle school (change classes every 45 minutes, lockers with combinations, etc.) but with younger kids.  Our old area in Michigan started middle school in 6th grade and everyone here seems to think it's funny to have been in elementary school for 5th grade!


Yes, my kids are going into 6th. In my school dist., our elementary schools go up to 6th grade, K-6th grade.
Jr high is 7th and 8th grades. We have 1 school in my school dist. that goes up to 8th grade, K-8th grade- it's supposedly a model school of some sort. We have a huge school dist. about 22 elementary schools or something like that and 5 jr highs. 
I guess every school dist. is different. Where I grew up in the northern burbs of Chicago, jr. high was 6th-8th grades.


----------



## macraven

we only have 2 school districts in our town.

K - 8th and high school of 9-12 are the 2 districts.


we have the junior high school for grades 7 - 8 but they are still part of the elementary district. all 6 feeder grade schools up to 6th grade, go to the one junior high.

 that is why the district does the 8th grade graduation from elementary school.

i didn't know there were two separate districts in the northern illinois.

one for k-6 and then another district for 7 & 8.

that makes it tough when you have 3 or more kids and all in different school districts at the same time.

they all have their own calendar and rules.
i bet the parents have problems when one district has a no school day when the other districts don't.

think about it...one kid in maybe 4th grade which would be one district.
another kid in 7th grade a different district and then one kid in 9th, still another district.

could you imagine how they stagger school breaks for holiday....wowser.

i only had to deal with different school schedules for 2 districts at a time.
one would be off school while the other two still had school.


so glad those days are behind.
i only have ONE calendar up in my kitchen now to use.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GpZpoaZaSE


----------



## marciemi

Mac - not sure if I shared this before, but the year before we moved to GB we came really close to moving out to California (LA area - where DH is from) instead.  Finally came down to the company wouldn't pay for the move and we just couldn't afford it ourselves (not to mention the cost of living out there in general  ).

Anyways, I spent a lot of time reseaching the different school districts and it was even weirder out there.  A high percentage of the districts I found had grades K-8 on a year round schedule (usually 3 months on, one month off), but high schools on a traditional schedule.  If you had kids in both, you'd never be able to find a time to take a vacation or do anything.  (Although that would have worked out because we wouldn't have had any money to do anything anyways  ).

When we were in Michigan, Eric was in a different school district than Matt and Stephen (for the programs that they offered).  The WORST thing that can possibly happen is when one of the districts got a snow day and the other didn't!    Try explaining that one to your kids!  Yes, this actually happened a couple times because one was a busing district, where they based the decision on whether the roads were safe for the buses, and one was a walking district, where the decision was based on whether 70 percent of kids could walk safely.  

Janet/Tink - yeah, it's a school job.  Actually at the HS where my kids go, which is kind of a negative.  They said we should know something by tomorrow (they were down to 5 candidates, all of whom they were interviewing today).  I think if I don't get the job it would be because my kids are there and they wouldn't be sure how well that would all play out.  Not sure if since I didn't hear anything today that it's a bad sign.  We'll see


----------



## donaldduck352

I guess we are lucky living in the boonies.One school district..

MY DD is a 12th grader and still have friends from K..She only has 4months for her credits then its off to college..Then I'll be broke.She will probally be going to UCF in Sanford.Told her to get a job At one of the parks.Family perks.. 

MY DS is the same,8th grade with friends from K..


----------



## keishashadow

kfed - thanks for the purty HB i know squat re competitive swimming (no pool @ our skool ) i am utterly fascinated & am pulling for Mr Phelps to break the gold record .  

marci- how do ur sons feel about u working @ the HS?  know i used to fill in as a sub clerical & always felt odd when in one of my DSs bldgs .  When i was voluteering/PTA, it didn't bother me, not sure why?  DH had an evening PT job there years ago too, didn't seem to bother anybody's sensibilities 

ive never been to an ikea, hear their meatballs rock


----------



## roseprincess

Let's see.....
I wanted to take the kids to the pool this afternoon, but they didn't want to go and it wasn't as warm today and it was also cloudy. Chrissy was really whiny about wanting to go to Blockbuster  so took the kids to Blockbuster. Chrissy took out a Pokemon DVD of course. Matthew took out a Lego Star Wars Nintendo DS game. Now they are happy  

Oh, DH broke down and bought a Wii a few days ago, for Christmas. We have it hidden somewhere. Got a good deal out of it, and it is a new Wii system.
Shhhhh, don't tell my kids their Christmas gift


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening "gang" ... *


----------



## roseprincess

Marcie- hope all goes well with the job situation for you  

Scotlass- congrats on your new job  

K-fish- Cool you got to meet Michael Phelps and got an autographed shirt  
DH and I were discussing last night how the new swimsuits (the full body swimsuits) are making everyone swim faster. Must be the material the suits are made from or something  
They must be more airodynamic in the water?  
I haven't read up on the new swimsuits. 

Hi to Mac and all!


----------



## donaldduck352

hey gang,dinner is done,I'm doing the farmer thing..

up at sunrise,in bed by dark..

hey scotlass, have the coffee ready for everyone.And good luck on the job 

SEE YA in the morning......


----------



## nascarcheshirecat

word of the day?   


THUGS...............


----------



## Tinker-tude

the Dark Marauder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GpZpoaZaSE




That's hysterical!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all!! Um...mac and Tink, I can't ride a bike to work. It's 16 miles away from work. And in the TX heat, I'd pass out on my way there. Luckily, I just need a new battery!


----------



## Metro West

And here's a blast from the past:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-F3Eg6cAx0


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening "gang" ... *




i love that new word.

red headed GANG  thugs..........and proud of it...... 




donaldduck352 said:


> hey gang,dinner is done,I'm doing the farmer thing..
> 
> up at sunrise,in bed by dark..
> 
> hey scotlass, have the coffee ready for everyone.And good luck on the job
> 
> SEE YA in the morning......



did i say i like that word gang.... 

you can play farmer in the dell now donald duck/smilies not coming up for me so have to spell your name out this time.../
but come october when you go to hhn, reverse the sleep period....
up at night and bed at dawn.  you know, like the vampires do it.




nascarcheshirecat said:


> word of the day?
> 
> 
> THUGS...............



redhead thugs......don't forget that color   ....  and gang has a nice ring to it.  and if you take out the T letter, you have hugs.




RAPstar said:


> Hi all!! Um...mac and Tink, I can't ride a bike to work. It's 16 miles away from work. And in the TX heat, I'd pass out on my way there. Luckily, I just need a new battery!



well, if tutu and i lived down where you do andy, we would take turns giving you piggy back rides to work.

other than that, i guess you do have to buy a battery.
just think where all that overtime money is going to go to now... 



marci, yes i remember when you told me last year about the decision to move to california or cheese head town.

i spilt my coffee laughing when you said if you had moved to CA and had the boys in different school districts, you wouldn't be able to afford to go on vacations. or something like that....you said it more funnier than i did...


----------



## Metro West

And here is the ultimate 70's instrumental hit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlj9EZFWMs


----------



## minniejack

This is the song my mom and I were trying to think of the other day--they played it over and over when we were taking our great trip out west to see all of God's country.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci- how do ur sons feel about u working @ the HS?  know i used to fill in as a sub clerical & always felt odd when in one of my DSs bldgs .  When i was voluteering/PTA, it didn't bother me, not sure why?  DH had an evening PT job there years ago too, didn't seem to bother anybody's sensibilities
> 
> ive never been to an ikea, hear their meatballs rock



Not surprisingly that was one of the questions they asked in the interview.  I asked all my DS' before I even filled out the application and they were like "I would care because... ".  I think it would be a lot different here than in Michigan where I knew all their classmates (and had since they were in diapers!).  Here I know so few people that most of their classmates wouldn't know I was their mom (and with a last name like Johnson it's not like it would be obvious!).  

On that topic, Matt didn't get along with his Spanish teacher freshman year.  When Stephen had her last year, he specifically tried NOT to have her know he was Matt's brother (again, easy with that last name).  When we went to conferences the first time, the teacher just looked at us in confusion when we said we were Stephen's parents.  She was like "yes, of course I know who Stephen is, but I did NOT know you were his parents".  We pointed out that he'd done his best to keep it that way!  

Our dining room set is from Ikea.  I think they're really cool but we've never lived close enough to one to take advantage of all they have to offer.  They opened one near us in Michigan about 2 weeks before we moved away, and here the closest are either Chicago or Minneapolis!



roseprincess said:


> Oh, DH broke down and bought a Wii a few days ago, for Christmas. We have it hidden somewhere. Got a good deal out of it, and it is a new Wii system.
> Shhhhh, don't tell my kids their Christmas gift



Okay, NOW what you need to tell him is that for YOUR Christmas gift, you want a Wii Fit!  We got one for Eric for his birthday and I love it and use it every day.  I've lost 10 pounds since we got it, which is good for me because my ideal would be 5 more (I've been stuck at that since the 4th of July, but at least I lost those first 10!).  I know I'll use it even more when it's winter and icky here because it's a lot of fun.  (ps - please don't take this as an insult saying that you need to lose weight or exercise or whatever.  I'm just guessing that as a mom like all the rest of us you probably want to but never can!  ).  The kids will enjoy all the games on it for awhile, then you can use the Wii Fit for you once they get tired of it.  If you want any advice on games, I can tell you what my kids have liked or not (besides the Wii Fit!).



macraven said:


> but come october when you go to hhn, reverse the sleep period....
> up at night and bed at dawn.  you know, like the vampires do it.



Sleep all day, party all night - it's FUN to be a vampire!  Anyone remember that movie (or quote)?  Hey Mac - read Twilight and come join us on that thread!  (My other homies!).




macraven said:


> i spilt my coffee laughing when you said if you had moved to CA and had the boys in different school districts, you wouldn't be able to afford to go on vacations. or something like that....you said it more funnier than i did...



The sad part is that I was totally serious!


----------



## KStarfish82

Rose...

Here is the deal with the swimsuits that you see in the Olympics.

They typical suits are made of Lycra...they absorb lots of water and get heavy.  These suits were used by Mark Spitz back in the 70s.

Now, the new advanced suits repel water, but can only be used a few times.  Phelps probably wears a new suit for each race.  In many cases, the suit creates a mental psyche rather than a physical.

When my brother was swimming, the first Fastskins came out....

The long legged suit...






The full body...






And of course, there is the alternative....







_Identities hidden for these boys_


----------



## jillybeene71

hi, all...night, all (thugs, redheads, wanna be redheads, sneeches stars and no stars, and homies) 
hope you all had a great day today and an even better tomorrow.


----------



## loribell

Thanks for the great info Katie. We were noticing the other day that Michael was wearing a new suit every time he came to the pool.


----------



## Tinker-tude

nascarcheshirecat said:


> word of the day?
> 
> 
> THUGS...............



yyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really love being a Proud Redhead Sneetch Thug.  "If there is anything virtuous, lovely, or of good report, or praiseworthy, we seek after these things."  (Thirteenth Article of Faith)  

We live the spirit of Disney because we find joy all over the place, and beauty in details everywhere.  Unless they're really nasty details.  Then we smile and run away.  I wonder what Walt thinks of some of his "fans"?  Sad....




RAPstar said:


> Hi all!! Um...mac and Tink, I can't ride a bike to work. It's 16 miles away from work. And in the TX heat, I'd pass out on my way there. Luckily, I just need a new battery!




The horse and carriage, you forgot the horse and carriage!   Never mind, that's very expensive upkeep.  More than a battery.  Unless you STEAL the food and vet supplies, ROB.  You have a name to live up to, young man.  Are you a THUG or aren't you?




Metro West said:


> And here is the ultimate 70's instrumental hit:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlj9EZFWMs




Instrumental until the Love Boat took it over.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> well, if tutu and i lived down where you do andy, we would take turns giving you piggy back rides to work.
> 
> other than that, i guess you do have to buy a battery.
> just think where all that overtime money is going to go to now...



Mac, I think I could go to jail for murder.....cause ya'll would die!!  Luckily the battery is only $72 before taxes. So it's not a total drain of my funds!


----------



## coastermom

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> We've never stayed in Lancaster because we live so close to it.  In Hershey the Hershey Lodge is nice and so is the Hampton Suites.  We've stayed both places, both have indoor pools too.
> 
> I have never heard of Cherry Crest Farms, but after you mentioned it I checked it out and it looks so cool!  My kids would love it there, I think we'll end up taking a trip up there to check it out this year.  My daughter would love the make a friend workshop.  Ever done that before?



We were looking into going the weekend of 10/17 till 10/19 but the Country Inns and Suites we usually stay in was booked . We are instead going the next weekend .  Got a good deal on the room with my points program there. We looked into Williow Valley but they are really expensive  for the weekend it was about $500 . 


We have never done the make a friend workshop at the farms. We have only done the farm and the maze . This is the first time we are going to do the Flashlight Maze. It is not a scary thing and good for the whole family . This is also why I like Hershey in the fall . Good for the kiddies as well as the adults. If you do go and do the make a friend workshop let us know how it is . Also Join the VIP program they will send you an e-mail with a coupon for I think it is a buck off each addmission . Worth it for us it is $5 off . Just an FYI .


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Mac, I think I could go to jail for murder.....cause ya'll would die!!


----------



## dlbbwu

loribell said:


> I believe it is back behind the preview area. There is also a basketball court back there.


 
Lori:

  No, we did not check out the courts at the Springs.  I guess we need to go back, just to do that  
  I am trying to plan a "spring break" (March 09) trip back, so maybe a trip to those courts will "net" me a review... 

We did get a chance to check out the GF "tennis" shop, and to be honest, I believe my kids have more in stock in their tennis bags than the GF did.. 
Both kids bags are "pro" size and if I can ever get pictures on here, then I will show you the funny one of my DS.  He is 9 and the bag is almost as large as him.  He carries it like a backpack and I even believe it outweighs him.... 
  I am just counting on _Mac_ to find me something from Disney (or even Universal) with a tennis theme....and if she does it's


----------



## donaldduck352

morning homies.Another bump day...

well off to work i go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Before I leave,post#2000

Boy I need to get a life

2000 since late March!!


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> Instrumental until the Love Boat took it over.


You lost me.


----------



## mslclark

coastermom said:


> Looking into where to stay . We are very torn about the price of staying in Hershy or staying in Lancaster .



We went to Lancaster this summer.  We had no reservations before we went.  We found a Hawthorn Inn and Suites that was just beautiful!  One of the nicest rooms I've ever seen.  And the price was great too.  I think we paid $82 a night for a room with 2 queens, a mini kitchen, desk area, huge closet, separate vanity, etc.  Good free breakfast too.  It was in a good location too.



marciemi said:


> Janet/Tink - yeah, it's a school job.  Actually at the HS where my kids go, which is kind of a negative.  They said we should know something by tomorrow (they were down to 5 candidates, all of whom they were interviewing today).  I think if I don't get the job it would be because my kids are there and they wouldn't be sure how well that would all play out.  Not sure if since I didn't hear anything today that it's a bad sign.  We'll see



Good luck - I hope things work out for you!



roseprincess said:


> Oh, DH broke down and bought a Wii a few days ago, for Christmas. We have it hidden somewhere. Got a good deal out of it, and it is a new Wii system.
> Shhhhh, don't tell my kids their Christmas gift



Oh my gosh - Christmas thoughts already!!  

Dark M - that HP video was hilarious!  It cracked me up! "I've got more kids than Federline"  And the Paula Abdul crack was too funny!

KStarfish - that last photo  What a riot!

I'm going back to the chiropractor today - hope it starts to help soon!


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> Before I leave,post#2000
> 
> Boy I need to get a life
> 
> 2000 since late March!!



It took me over 8 years to get that many!   Of course many of those years were before I found THIS thread!


----------



## minniejack

mslclark said:


> We went to Lancaster this summer.  We had no reservations before we went.  We found a Hawthorn Inn and Suites that was just beautiful!  One of the nicest rooms I've ever seen.  And the price was great too.  I think we paid $82 a night for a room with 2 queens, a mini kitchen, desk area, huge closet, separate vanity, etc.  Good free breakfast too.  It was in a good location too.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck - I hope things work out for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh - Christmas thoughts already!!
> 
> Dark M - that HP video was hilarious!  It cracked me up! "I've got more kids than Federline"  And the Paula Abdul crack was too funny!
> KStarfish - that last photo  What a riot!
> 
> I'm going back to the chiropractor today - hope it starts to help soon!




You mean the rooms were nicer than Disney?????

I've watched the HP video over and over and laugh every time--the fam thinks I'm nuts.

Thanks for the positive thoughts about my DD driving--she has only picked up the driver's manual once.  She thinks because she is a lousy driver at the old fashioned cars at Disney, then she won't be able to drive.  Wouldn't even try NASCAR (basically suped up go carts) at the beach.  

Great for saving money on insurance, though.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Before I leave,post#2000
> 
> Boy I need to get a life
> 
> 2000 since late March!!



congrats on the 2000.

i do love round numbers.

see what happens to you when you hang with the rebels here.......

your fingers get daily exercise....



marciemi said:


> It took me over 8 years to get that many!   Of course many of those years were before I found THIS thread!



i hate to say how many posts i had once i was on for 6 months.
my count is embarrassing.


i had to make my own coffee this morning.

scotlass got a job and she has other priorities......imagine that.....


----------



## macraven

minniejack..........yesterday one of my sons while driving one of my cars was rear ended by a 16 year old.



there goes her license.............
illinois has the graduated license system for those under 21 or driving for the first year on their own license.


the girl will be walking to school this year.
good by camaro.......


----------



## Seahag

Morning Homies!
I've been lurking, but just wanted to tell you all that I'm avoiding work on the DIS!!!  

_*darn that "Uni is for thugs" thread*_  

everyone have a GREAT Wednesday!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning all!

Glad you enjoyed the photos!



2 days til the trip!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I have no idea if I'm supposed to be working today. I was supposed to get a call back, but *somebody* forgot to Return.

-50 points for them.

*calling at 12*


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Afternoon Homies!!

That sounds so thuggish doesn't it.  



coastermom said:


> We were looking into going the weekend of 10/17 till 10/19 but the Country Inns and Suites we usually stay in was booked . We are instead going the next weekend .  Got a good deal on the room with my points program there. We looked into Williow Valley but they are really expensive  for the weekend it was about $500 .



Wow that is pretty steep! 



> We have never done the make a friend workshop at the farms. We have only done the farm and the maze . This is the first time we are going to do the Flashlight Maze. It is not a scary thing and good for the whole family . This is also why I like Hershey in the fall . Good for the kiddies as well as the adults. If you do go and do the make a friend workshop let us know how it is . Also Join the VIP program they will send you an e-mail with a coupon for I think it is a buck off each addmission . Worth it for us it is $5 off . Just an FYI .



Thanks for the heads up on the VIP club, I signed up.  We'll definitely report back if the girls do the make a friends workshop.  It sounds like a blast there.  My girls want to go to the flashlight maze, we'll report back on that too when we go.   



> Originally Posted by *donaldduck352  *
> 
> Before I leave,post#2000
> 
> Boy I need to get a life
> 
> 2000 since late March!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu said:


> Lori:
> 
> No, we did not check out the courts at the Springs.  I guess we need to go back, just to do that
> I am trying to plan a "spring break" (March 09) trip back, so maybe a trip to those courts will "net" me a review...
> 
> We did get a chance to check out the GF "tennis" shop, and to be honest, I believe my kids have more in stock in their tennis bags than the GF did..
> Both kids bags are "pro" size and if I can ever get pictures on here, then I will show you the funny one of my DS.  He is 9 and the bag is almost as large as him.  He carries it like a backpack and I even believe it outweighs him....
> I am just counting on _Mac_ to find me something from Disney (or even Universal) with a tennis theme....and if she does it's



That is a great reason for another trip. Glad I could help! 

What is it MAc is looking for? I was awol for a while and came in on the middle of this discussion. Anyway, hope she finds it for ya! 



donaldduck352 said:


> Before I leave,post#2000
> 
> Boy I need to get a life
> 
> 2000 since late March!!



Congrats!



macraven said:


> minniejack..........yesterday one of my sons while driving one of my cars was rear ended by a 16 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> there goes her license.............
> illinois has the graduated license system for those under 21 or driving for the first year on their own license.
> 
> 
> the girl will be walking to school this year.
> good by camaro.......



Hope everyone/thing is okay. Stupid girl was probably texting.



Moanin' everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

dlbbwu said:


> Both kids bags are "pro" size and if I can ever get pictures on here, then I will show you the funny one of my DS. He is 9 and the bag is almost as large as him. He carries it like a backpack and I even believe it outweighs him....
> I am just counting on _Mac_ to find me something from Disney (or even Universal) with a tennis theme....and if she does it's


lol, i had a terrible time finding a new racket bag that only held 1 racket for jr...seems as most of them now are those multi racket bags



macraven said:


> minniejack..........yesterday one of my sons while driving one of my cars was rear ended by a 16 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> there goes her license.............
> illinois has the graduated license system for those under 21 or driving for the first year on their own license.
> 
> 
> the girl will be walking to school this year.
> good by camaro.......


 
yikes!  sorry to hear, hope your DS is okay!

kfed - are the new style suits hard to pull on?  r they "hot", remind me of wetsuits which i've struggled lol.  the olympics really are enjoyable this year

marci - congrats on the posts!

rose - i think u should try out the Wii, when the kids r in skool or sleeping...just to make sure it works of course .  I've rarely used ours...just not my thing.  I'll play when an extra player is needed though .  It's fun just to watch them, especially their faces when trying to accomplish something.  Make sure they ALWAYS use the strap, jik!

have a great day all


----------



## roseprincess

Metro West said:


> And here's a blast from the past:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-F3Eg6cAx0


I do like this song from 20 or so years ago. Always liked Robert Palmer. Can do away with the woman dancing-IMO. I don't get the priest outfit he wore in the video- must have been trying to do "The Thornbirds" thing  
Robert Palmer died too soon  

Which brings to my memory when I was going to nursing school 20 yrs ago.
I was hanging out with a girlfriend in nursing school who was dating or having an affair with a Brother- a guy that was going into the 
priesthood   She was about 20 yrs older than him and she was widowed. He liked her and they met at a hospital near me- where we had our nursing clinicals. THey were going out on secret dates. Talk about THe Thornbirds   Wonder what ever happened with her and the Brother after we graduated nursing school? I have no clue  
True story.


----------



## roseprincess

Metro West said:


> And here is the ultimate 70's instrumental hit:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlj9EZFWMs


Now THIS is what I call music- beautiful music  
Early disco w/ the orchestra. I remember this song very well.
Barry White died too soon as well


----------



## roseprincess

Tinker-tude said:


> yyyyyyYYYY
> Instrumental until the Love Boat took it over.



Maybe you mean The Love Boat theme song??
I always loved the show The Love Boat  
I remember on Sat. nights in the late '70s and early 80's watching The Love Boat and then Fantasy Island.
DH told me the first season of Love Boat is out on DVD now.


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> Before I leave,post#2000
> 
> Boy I need to get a life
> 
> 2000 since late March!!


Congrats, donaldduck!!


----------



## roseprincess

Talking about music and the Barrys'(Barry White, Barry Manilow).
I always loved "Could It Be Magic" from Barry Manilow. I always loved his songs from the 70's. Did you know supposedly he wrote "Could It Be Magic" from a Chopin song(classical musician)? Can't remember the name of the Chopin classical piece. I would have to look that up sometime.


Ok, gotta run.Got to get things done around here. Hope to bbl.


----------



## macraven

Seahag said:


> Morning Homies!
> I've been lurking, but just wanted to tell you all that I'm avoiding work on the DIS!!!
> 
> _*darn that "Uni is for thugs" thread*_
> 
> everyone have a GREAT Wednesday!!



you came to the right place haggy to hang out.
you don't need to work today, it's wednesday and everyone plays or pretends to work on hump day... 



loribell said:


> That is a great reason for another trip. Glad I could help!
> 
> What is it MAc is looking for? I was awol for a while and came in on the middle of this discussion. Anyway, hope she finds it for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone/thing is okay. Stupid girl was probably texting.
> 
> 
> 
> Moanin' everyone!



i'm looking for motherland or darkside stuff you can put on the car antenna that is associated with tennis.
or anything of the above that is associated with tennis.

yea, stupid girl with the phone texting .......... 

son is fine.
car has a boo boo

nothing like getting rear ended while you are sitting at a red light.......and with a cop-per behind the person that hit you..... 

to me, i never was into the barry manilow type of music.
it put me to sleep real quick.

if the bass wasn't high enough on a song, i lost interest.

except for the bee gees in the 70's


----------



## loribell

Try the sports shop on Main Street @ MK if he has not already. They seem to have stuff for every sport in there.


----------



## roseprincess

roseprincess said:


> Talking about music and the Barrys'(Barry White, Barry Manilow).
> I always loved "Could It Be Magic" from Barry Manilow. I always loved his songs from the 70's. Did you know supposedly he wrote "Could It Be Magic" from a Chopin song(classical musician)? Can't remember the name of the Chopin classical piece. I would have to look that up sometime.


Ok, quoting myself. The song "Could It Be Magic" was inspired by Chopin's Prelude to C Minor. I googled it. I did learn about this a long time ago, I think from a music appreciation class I took in college.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> nothing like getting rear ended while you are sitting at a red light.......and with a cop-per behind the person that hit you.....
> 
> to me, i never was into the barry manilow type of music.
> it put me to sleep real quick.
> 
> if the bass wasn't high enough on a song, i lost interest.
> 
> except for the bee gees in the 70's


Mac, sorry to hear about your DS got rear- ended. I guess I missed it the first time  

Bee Gees are good  
Andy Gibb was great, too  

I like Gloria Gaynor and Donna Summer disco music  
I don't really like Donna Summer's "Love to Love You Baby". Too weird for me.
I do like Donna Summer's "On The Radio" and "McArthur Park". 
Shoot, I love all disco music and any love songs!


----------



## roseprincess

KStarfish82 said:


> Rose...
> 
> Here is the deal with the swimsuits that you see in the Olympics.
> 
> They typical suits are made of Lycra...they absorb lots of water and get heavy.  These suits were used by Mark Spitz back in the 70s.
> 
> Now, the new advanced suits repel water, but can only be used a few times.  Phelps probably wears a new suit for each race.  In many cases, the suit creates a mental psyche rather than a physical.
> 
> When my brother was swimming, the first Fastskins came out....
> 
> The long legged suit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, there is the alternative....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Identities hidden for these boys_


K-Fish, thanks for the explanation  
They talked about this on our local news last night, how the ropes in the olympic pool cut down on the waves, less wavy in the pool. And something about the filters in the pool area help out with the water being more arodynamic  or something like that.
Good pics of your bro. 3rd pic is funny  


Have a great trip, K-Fish!


----------



## roseprincess

Catching up....
Marcie- might think about a Wii Fit, tho we don't want to spend more money
on more stuff. The money gets spent for the kids mostly. I did see the Wii Fit demo display at Meijer(grocery store) last week.

Janet- Yeah, I should try out the Wii when  kids are in school. I don't have time to do that now.


Ok, gotta run.


----------



## KStarfish82

In reply to the swimming photos...

Janet:  yes they are ridiculously hard to get on!  My brother said "Thank god I shave my legs before I put them on!!"

Rose: Glad you liked the pics.  Yup, the lane lines and the gutters make a difference is the dynamic of the waves.  If you look, you can actually see some swimmers riding each others wake....like if you walk ahead of a small child in a pool they seem to drag behind you without even swimming...same type of thing!

Also, the depth is important...see that the swimmers all stand at the end of the race.  You don't see that in many pools....but since this is the Olympics, everything must be perfect!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Mac, sorry to hear about your DS got rear- ended. I guess I missed it the first time
> 
> Bee Gees are good
> Andy Gibb was great, too
> 
> I like Gloria Gaynor and Donna Summer disco music
> I don't really like Donna Summer's "Love to Love You Baby". Too weird for me.
> I do like Donna Summer's "On The Radio" and "McArthur Park".
> Shoot, I love all disco music and any love songs!



my taste in music is just opposite of yours.

my parents like that type of music, except disco stuff.
just not my thing.

my kids like pretty much of what i like.
so no fighting over the car cd player if they are with me.
i'm lucky.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening fellow thugs! *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening fellow thugs! *



it is the canadian canuck thug!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*An offering for my fellow thugs ...
*


----------



## roseprincess

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *An offering for my fellow thugs ...
> *


Cute!


----------



## KStarfish82

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening fellow thugs! *



What up shortie???


















Word.


----------



## RAPstar

wuzz up foo's! I'z jus' chillin' hurr in my crib. Bout to go hit up my 'rent for some.......ok what's the thug word for food or dinner? Oh well. Glad to be home from work. One more day til pay day!!


----------



## macraven

grub


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> grub



foshizzle


----------



## macraven

whatever


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> You lost me.




If you listen to the theme song of Love Boat, it's an adaptation of that song.  The original song was VERY popular, and the producers of Love Boat thought that would be a great way to get people to love the show before the first scene started.  So they got permission to add lyrics and adapt/cut a few bars here and there to improve the flow of the new version with the new lyrics.  I was only eight when the show came out and I kept getting annoyed that they were doing the song "wrong".  I found out the story about it 4-5 years later.




roseprincess said:


> Maybe you mean The Love Boat theme song??
> I always loved the show The Love Boat
> I remember on Sat. nights in the late '70s and early 80's watching The Love Boat and then Fantasy Island.
> DH told me the first season of Love Boat is out on DVD now.




We used to watch them both, too.  'Cuz that's all that was on!




macraven said:


> my taste in music is just opposite of yours.
> 
> my parents like that type of music, except disco stuff.
> just not my thing.
> 
> my kids like pretty much of what i like.
> so no fighting over the car cd player if they are with me.
> i'm lucky.




So what do you like?  I like a little bit of everything, but my first love is classical.  It's kind of funny when someone looks through my little car CD folder.  They see Bach, Mozart operas, Brahms chamber music, etc. in the first seven pages.  We start the car and they are sometimes surprised to hear Evanescence, Billy Idol, Alanis Morrisette, Faith Hill, Carrie Underwood, Queen, Loreena McKennitt, KT Tunstall, The Cure, Norah Jones, Diana Krall, Sting, Lifehouse, and the list goes on and on and on....  Yes, I love music.  All kinds of music.  My bank knows that better than anyone.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening fellow thugs! *




Evenin', Cdn Friends of THUGS!!!!!!!  I bet your waist chains are cold up there in the great white north.  Are they scarier that way, or is it annoying when they stick to your skin?




RAPstar said:


> wuzz up foo's! I'z jus' chillin' hurr in my crib. Bout to go hit up my 'rent for some.......ok what's the thug word for food or dinner? Oh well. Glad to be home from work. One more day til pay day!!





macraven said:


> grub




Yeah, that.  Or vittles.  Depends on where the thug learned to talk in his formative years.  I call it crap in a pot.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> wuzz up foo's! I'z jus' chillin' hurr in my crib. Bout to go hit up my 'rent for some.......ok what's the thug word for food or dinner? Oh well. Glad to be home from work. One more day til pay day!!



*Arr, me hearty!  I be drinkin' me grog with the Cap'n who be callin' me his wench.  Shiver me timbers that scallywag.  And ye may lay to that!**


... oh sorry, that's pirate talk  *


----------



## dlbbwu

loribell said:


> Try the sports shop on Main Street @ MK if he has not already. They seem to have stuff for every sport in there.


 
Lori:

  I did try that shop on main street, but nothing really for tennis.  We are a tennis family (and I mean tennis).  In fact I gave up golf for tennis.  So, I have Mac looking for anything from Disney (or even Universal) with a tennis theme, if you will.  My avatar is Donald with a tennis racquet.  I don't remember where I got that from, but I thought it was neat.
There are a lot of Mickey swinging a glof club, golf balls with mickey on it, Disney golf license plates, etc.  So where is all the tennis stuff?


----------



## donaldduck352

Yo homies,its moanen time,unithugs!!


----------



## marciemi

Dave - have you tried ebay?  Not sure exactly what you're looking for, but they seem to have everything!  From a "Donald playing tennis" pin (like your avatar)"

http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-1970s-DONAL...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218713958790

To Mickey & Minnie playing tennis t-shirts:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Minnie-Mickey...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218714174264

To tennis balls with Mickey heads stamped on them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Penn-Di...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218714081495

To more collectible type things (Mickey playing tennis statue):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-InspEARa...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218714129397

All kinds of choices - lots more pins if that's what you collect!


----------



## dlbbwu

marciemi said:


> Dave - have you tried ebay? Not sure exactly what you're looking for, but they seem to have everything! From a "Donald playing tennis" pin (like your avatar)"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-1970s-DONAL...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218713958790
> 
> To Mickey & Minnie playing tennis t-shirts:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Minnie-Mickey...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218714174264
> 
> To tennis balls with Mickey heads stamped on them:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Penn-Di...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218714081495
> 
> To more collectible type things (Mickey playing tennis statue):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-InspEARa...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218714129397
> 
> All kinds of choices - lots more pins if that's what you collect!


 
Thank you so much!  As soon as I can, i will have to check the above out.  I tried just a minute ago and our internet seems to be in "dial up" mode.. 

Again thanks again!


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> If you listen to the theme song of Love Boat, it's an adaptation of that song.  The original song was VERY popular, and the producers of Love Boat thought that would be a great way to get people to love the show before the first scene started.  So they got permission to add lyrics and adapt/cut a few bars here and there to improve the flow of the new version with the new lyrics.  I was only eight when the show came out and I kept getting annoyed that they were doing the song "wrong".  I found out the story about it 4-5 years later.


I had never heard that. I don't think they sound anything alike...but that's me.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## marciemi

Morning Lawrence!  (And everyone else!)

Well, I didn't get the job.   Yeah, I was pouting last night so I didn't come post.  I'm not certain I really wanted it - it did seem quite a bit weird being at my kids' school, but even more working with the people on staff that I'm trying to work with as a parent to get what I want for my kids in general.  But for the location and hours, I would have definitely been willing to try it.  Oh well, I'm being philosophical - I'll just keep my eyes open more!

Off to the dentist this morning with the boys.  We're heading out tomorrow camping (Point Beach if you've heard of it Mac - a state park right along Lake Michigan near Two Rivers), and I haven't gotten everything unpacked from last week yet!  So far DS hasn't asked to bring GF along, so maybe we could have a weekend with just family for a change!


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Morning Lawrence!  (And everyone else!)
> 
> Well, I didn't get the job.   Yeah, I was pouting last night so I didn't come post.  I'm not certain I really wanted it - it did seem quite a bit weird being at my kids' school, but even more working with the people on staff that I'm trying to work with as a parent to get what I want for my kids in general.  But for the location and hours, I would have definitely been willing to try it.  Oh well, I'm being philosophical - I'll just keep my eyes open more!
> 
> Off to the dentist this morning with the boys.  We're heading out tomorrow camping (Point Beach if you've heard of it Mac - a state park right along Lake Michigan near Two Rivers), and I haven't gotten everything unpacked from last week yet!  So far DS hasn't asked to bring GF along, so maybe we could have a weekend with just family for a change!


*Morning Marci*


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!


----------



## yankeepenny

Hello Fellow Thuggers!

22 days until FOOTBALL


----------



## yankeepenny

start listing your team for the weekly report!


----------



## roseprincess

yankeepenny said:


> start listing your team for the weekly report!


Hi Penny,
Da Chicago Bears


My DH is in all sorts of Fantasy Baseball/ Fantasy Football Yahoo leagues, all free fantasy sports leagues.


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-
DS Matthew accomplished making and tying certain rope knots for Boy Scouts last night. They had some kind of competition to tie certain rope knots in a certain time frame. He was one of the boys that won something, so he won a travel chess game   We don't know how to play chess, but oh well, we'll learn. He is so proud of himself!  

From the mouth of babes... 
THe other day, Matthew was talking about how there will be a double wedding. Him marrying a certain girl that was in his class last school yr and Chrissy marrying a boy that was in her class last school yr. I told him you are much too young to marry   It was so darn cute tho!  
Can you tell Matthew has a crush on girls? 
Chrissy is like, "ewwww, I don't want to marry him!" Too funny!  


Marcie- sorry you didn't get that job  
Where is your current job? I thought it was at a school? 

Tinker-tude- I didn't know about The Love Boat theme song either. Something to learn everyday on the DIS  

St L- any news on your DW's biopsy, if it's ok to ask?

Hi to all  


Tomorrow I have to take Chrissy to her eye dr. appt.She sees a pediatric eye specialist about 45 min away. I hate driving that far(I hate driving that far period) just for an eye dr. appt, but she needs to go. Matthew will have to go along with us.


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> start listing your team for the weekly report!



If I have to... sigh... Atlanta Falcons.  There isn't a font tiny enough.

Hey everyone.  Carol's surgery was yesterday afternoon and she is doing okay this morning.  She had a rough night, but she is awake and hanging in there today.  The surgeon said that if she does okay today, he will probably release her tomorrow.  Still no word on what her prognosis is at this point.  Part of the problem is that this cancer is so rare, they don't really know what to expect.  Anyway, the plan right now is for chemo to start as soon as she heals from surgery.  Thanks for all the prayers and PMs!


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> start listing your team for the weekly report!



put me down for the 

*Philadelphia Eagles*

should be an interesting year


----------



## coastermom

Good Morning ....


Well we have been busy here . My sister is getting married in TWO WEEKS  . We went to see her in her dress this week and I almost cried . She will be  such a pretty  .. Well my dress isn't ready yet and neither is my little sisters so it should be fun when we go back . 
Last night we spent adding ribbons to the church information . It was fun  . 


So the kiddies are getting ready for heading back to school  . I am really not ready to go back to work in less then three weeks . Not looking forward to getting up at 5:30 everyday . 

I am going to start finishing my Trippie later tonight . I have to see a better way to upload photos . But I am still going to finish it off. Just gotta get back over there  .. 

Ok have a great day everyone BBL

Going to Atlantic City with the GIRLS  this weekend NO KIDS  and only the GIRLS


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Rose.  No, I did sub last year (06-07) in the schools, which is probably what you're thinking of, but since September I've been working in an admin job for a finance company.  Phones, computers, customer service - that kind of stuff.  Wish I had school hours (ie summers and vacation periods off!), but I really don't like working in the schools all that much.  I do like jobs dealing with grownups better, but am not sure my boss fits in that category!    And it hasn't been fun working all summer while the kids are off!

New topic - Packers, obviously.  Although I'm kind of turned off by the whole Brett Favre thing, who else am I going to cheer for?  Anyways, DH just got tickets for the October 5th game or so (whatever that Sunday is) so I guess he's getting over it!

Tricia - I'm so sorry about Carol.  I guess I missed that she was having surgery again.  Hope they can at least keep her feeling better, even if they can't tell her anything definite!  She's still in our prayers (as of course are you and your family!)


----------



## roseprincess

RVGal said:


> Hey everyone.  Carol's surgery was yesterday afternoon and she is doing okay this morning.  She had a rough night, but she is awake and hanging in there today.  The surgeon said that if she does okay today, he will probably release her tomorrow.  Still no word on what her prognosis is at this point.  Part of the problem is that this cancer is so rare, they don't really know what to expect.  Anyway, the plan right now is for chemo to start as soon as she heals from surgery.  Thanks for all the prayers and PMs!


Keeping Carol in my prayers  Praying the surgery was successful.
Hang in there


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> DS Matthew accomplished making and tying certain rope knots for Boy Scouts last night. They had some kind of competition to tie certain rope knots in a certain time frame. He was one of the boys that won something, so he won a travel chess game   We don't know how to play chess, but oh well, we'll learn. He is so proud of himself!
> 
> From the mouth of babes...
> THe other day, Matthew was talking about how there will be a double wedding. Him marrying a certain girl that was in his class last school yr and Chrissy marrying a boy that was in her class last school yr. I told him you are much too young to marry   It was so darn cute tho!
> Can you tell Matthew has a crush on girls?
> Chrissy is like, "ewwww, I don't want to marry him!" Too funny!
> 
> 
> Marcie- sorry you didn't get that job
> Where is your current job? I thought it was at a school?
> 
> Tinker-tude- I didn't know about The Love Boat theme song either. Something to learn everyday on the DIS
> 
> St L- any news on your DW's biopsy, if it's ok to ask?
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I have to take Chrissy to her eye dr. appt.She sees a pediatric eye specialist about 45 min away. I hate driving that far(I hate driving that far period) just for an eye dr. appt, but she needs to go. Matthew will have to go along with us.



*Sorry About that rose and rest of the homies
Dw's byopsy came back and while it was abnormal cells thank goodness they said it was not cancer and DW wants to thank everyone for thier prayers  *


----------



## scotlass

yankeepenny said:


> start listing your team for the weekly report!




Mornin youse....

Im guessing youse mean _American_ Football   .....Packers for me !! 

Still cant believe Brett is gone....


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

What up Peeps! 



yankeepenny said:


> start listing your team for the weekly report!



Can we only have one team?? Put me down for the Eagles and the Steelers  

Marcie sorry to hear about the job, but maybe a better one will come along.  

RVGal -I hope your sisters surgery was a great success!!! 

KY07 - Great news!!  Glad you DW is cancer free!  Must be a load off of both of your minds.

Coastermom have a blast in AC, DH and I love it there but don't get to go very often.  Hope you win big!!


----------



## scotlass

dlbbwu said:


> Lori:
> 
> I did try that shop on main street, but nothing really for tennis.  We are a tennis family (and I mean tennis).  In fact I gave up golf for tennis.  So, I have Mac looking for anything from Disney (or even Universal) with a tennis theme, if you will.  My avatar is Donald with a tennis racquet.  I don't remember where I got that from, but I thought it was neat.
> There are a lot of Mickey swinging a glof club, golf balls with mickey on it, Disney golf license plates, etc.  So where is all the tennis stuff?




Hey youse....

Im not watchin any Olympics out of principal but i heard on the News Federer is out.... something like 4th loss in a row.

Do you think this is the fall of the great man or just a dip in form ?

And as youse are our resident American Tennis expert   where have all the male American Tennis stars gone ??

No mens Slam wins in a long time for USA.


----------



## scotlass

St L -  great news !!


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Dw's byopsy came back and while it was abnormal cells thank goodness they said it was not cancer and DW wants to thank everyone for thier prayers  *


Glad to hear the news it isn't cancer!   
Please tell your DW we say hi


----------



## roseprincess

Scotlass- the William sisters (Venus and Serena) have been playing Wimbleton and always playing each other for a few yrs. IMO I am getting tired of them. I don't know about the American men tennis players. I don't keep up with tennis as much as I used to. Not the same as it was in the 1970's - early 1990's I suppose.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Glad to hear the news it isn't cancer!
> Please tell your DW we say hi



*I will and if she gets the time she already has her own screen name here.
So if you see mrsky07 post thats her.*


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu said:


> Lori:
> 
> I did try that shop on main street, but nothing really for tennis.  We are a tennis family (and I mean tennis).  In fact I gave up golf for tennis.  So, I have Mac looking for anything from Disney (or even Universal) with a tennis theme, if you will.  My avatar is Donald with a tennis racquet.  I don't remember where I got that from, but I thought it was neat.
> There are a lot of Mickey swinging a glof club, golf balls with mickey on it, Disney golf license plates, etc.  So where is all the tennis stuff?




Well that stinks! I can't imagine why. They have everything in there. 

Tricia -  I'm praying for y'all.

Lawrence - Great news about Mary Eva. 

Scotlass - Did you ever post pics of your homeland? Or the boy with his street dance? Congrats on the new job. 

Penny - I really route more for players anymore than 1 specific team. Unless we are picking college teams too. Then it is my beloved choking Sooners.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Well that stinks! I can't imagine why. They have everything in there.
> 
> Tricia -  I'm praying for y'all.
> 
> Lawrence - Great news about Mary Eva.
> 
> Scotlass - Did you ever post pics of your homeland? Or the boy with his street dance? Congrats on the new job.
> 
> Penny - I really route more for players anymore than 1 specific team. Unless we are picking college teams too. Then it is my beloved choking Sooners.


*Yeah it is great news and now only if I could get her from driving me crazy with calling me her birthday boy and she started in with that at midnight   *


----------



## tlinus

picking veggies today and look at this whopper







this is the third monster zucchini we have pulled - we don't even eat the stuff  ! ds saw the veggie tales package and wanted to plant it sooooo....we did.

pulled some green beans too - will add it to the air sealed frozen ones we have


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

OMG!!  

That will make alot of zucchini bread! YUM!


----------



## scotlass

roseprincess said:


> Scotlass- the William sisters (Venus and Serena) have been playing Wimbleton and always playing each other for a few yrs. IMO I am getting tired of them. I don't know about the *American men tennis* players. I don't keep up with tennis as much as I used to. Not the same as it was in the 1970's - early 1990's I suppose.




Rose- it was more the mens I was asking about.
I grew up watching Connors then Mac then Sampras then Agassi (swoon) but no great mens players now ?

I love the Williams sisters,a wee bit style and fun about them.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Yeah it is great news and now only if I could get her from driving me crazy with calling me her birthday boy and she started in with that at midnight   *




it is today???


well then........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








tlinus said:


> picking veggies today and look at this whopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the third monster zucchini we have pulled - we don't even eat the stuff  ! ds saw the veggie tales package and wanted to plant it sooooo....we did.
> 
> pulled some green beans too - will add it to the air sealed frozen ones we have



we   zucchini at our house......i fixed a stew the other night with it and other veggies......you lucky dog you..........send me zucchini...jk




scotlass said:


> Rose- it was more the mens I was asking about.
> I grew up watching Connors then Mac then Sampras then Agassi (swoon) but no great mens players now ?
> 
> I love the Williams sisters,a wee bit style and fun about them.



jimmy connors......our hometown boy.

he was in my brother's class at high school.

he was a snob then and never out grew it........ 




and a good afternoon homies..........thursday!
only one more work day this week almost


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> it is today???
> 
> 
> well then........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep Mac I am afraid so and My mom hasn't called me in years to say happy birthday but she did just a few mins ago and I guess its because I went over the 40 mark   *


----------



## loribell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE!



​
If you don't like Auburn please pretend it says your teams name. I had a heck of a time finding a man's cake without a name or age on it.


----------



## loribell

Tracie that is one big squash!


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> If you don't like Auburn please pretend it says your teams name. I had a heck of a time finding a man's cake without a name or age on it.


*Thank you Lori  *


----------



## tlinus

your friendly neighborhood spiderman swinging by with your cake!!!







Have a great birthday, Lawrence!!


----------



## roseprincess

St. L- HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you!! I will get you a proper cake later when I have a chance  



Going to our pool soon w/ my kids. Figure this will be the last time to go for the summer for us. Chrissy is driving me nuts right about now


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> your friendly neighborhood spiderman swinging by with your cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great birthday, Lawrence!!



*Thats great 
Thank you*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ...

Happy B-Day Lawrence!!





*


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> Happy B-Day Lawrence!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Now in my younger days that would have been my type of cake   *


----------



## mslclark

tlinus - what a zucchini!!  We like to saute sliced zucchini with onions and mushrooms in some olive oil





ky07 said:


> *Dw's byopsy came back and while it was abnormal cells thank goodness they said it was not cancer and DW wants to thank everyone for thier prayers  *



That is wonderful news!



ky07 said:


> *Yep Mac I am afraid so and My mom hasn't called me in years to say happy birthday but she did just a few mins ago and I guess its because I went over the 40 mark   *



Happy Birthday!



RVGal said:


> If I have to... sigh... Atlanta Falcons.  There isn't a font tiny enough.
> 
> Hey everyone.  Carol's surgery was yesterday afternoon and she is doing okay this morning.  She had a rough night, but she is awake and hanging in there today.  The surgeon said that if she does okay today, he will probably release her tomorrow.  Still no word on what her prognosis is at this point.  Part of the problem is that this cancer is so rare, they don't really know what to expect.  Anyway, the plan right now is for chemo to start as soon as she heals from surgery.  Thanks for all the prayers and PMs!



So sorry to hear that - will remember her in my prayers!


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE ...

Ok only poped by to see if anyone knew where to get a Monster Jam backpack ??? My son LOVES   Monster Jam and Monster Trucks and I can't find one anywhere . I found one on line and it seems to be sold out . The only other thing I can find is a Grave Digger one . He seems ok on it but really wants the other one . I checked Monster Jam .com and E-bay any other ideas ??? 

Thanks


----------



## yankeepenny

scotlass said:


> Im guessing youse mean _American_ Football   .....Packers for me !!
> 
> Still cant believe Brett is gone....



World Football? *Manchester United *is my team though if my grandmother from Liverpool were alive
she would knock my head in. 


Regarding Farve: 7000 people showed up last Saturday at the practice facility to see him. 7000 desperate, 'aint gonna happen' Jets fans.


----------



## yankeepenny

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE! 


WELCOME TO THE 40 SOMETHING CLUB.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE ...
> 
> Ok only poped by to see if anyone knew where to get a Monster Jam backpack ??? My son LOVES   Monster Jam and Monster Trucks and I can't find one anywhere . I found one on line and it seems to be sold out . The only other thing I can find is a Grave Digger one . He seems ok on it but really wants the other one . I checked Monster Jam .com and E-bay any other ideas ???
> 
> Thanks


*
try this website ...*


----------



## KStarfish82

Lawrence!


----------



## donaldduck352

from everyone happy b-day Lawrence
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and glad DW is allwright


----------



## macraven

1 more day and kfish goes on vacay again............  


maybe this time i'll get that postcard from her....


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey mac,gotta major F.U.B.A.R. going on.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll PM you tommorrow about it.

Has nothing to do with the boards.I'm SORRY!!


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE ...
> 
> Ok only poped by to see if anyone knew where to get a Monster Jam backpack ??? My son LOVES   Monster Jam and Monster Trucks and I can't find one anywhere . I found one on line and it seems to be sold out . The only other thing I can find is a Grave Digger one . He seems ok on it but really wants the other one . I checked Monster Jam .com and E-bay any other ideas ???
> 
> Thanks





yankeepenny said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE!
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE 40 SOMETHING CLUB.





KStarfish82 said:


> Lawrence!





donaldduck352 said:


> from everyone happy b-day Lawrence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and glad DW is allwright



*Thanks everyone cause haven't gotten this many happy birthdays in a long time   *


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday, Lawrence!! 





Enjoy some Mickey burgers on the grill, also.


----------



## RVGal

Rose - Have you tried Shop.com or Yahoo shopping or one of those type search engines?

Lawrence -


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> If I have to... sigh... Atlanta Falcons.  There isn't a font tiny enough.
> 
> Hey everyone.  Carol's surgery was yesterday afternoon and she is doing okay this morning.  She had a rough night, but she is awake and hanging in there today.  The surgeon said that if she does okay today, he will probably release her tomorrow.  Still no word on what her prognosis is at this point.  Part of the problem is that this cancer is so rare, they don't really know what to expect.  Anyway, the plan right now is for chemo to start as soon as she heals from surgery.  Thanks for all the prayers and PMs!



Thank heaven the surgery went okay.  Prayers for a good recovery and prognosis.  



ky07 said:


> *Sorry About that rose and rest of the homies
> Dw's byopsy came back and while it was abnormal cells thank goodness they said it was not cancer and DW wants to thank everyone for thier prayers  *




Good for her!  And
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marcie, sorry you didn't get the job.  I could torture them, if you like.  Give my dogs lots of food they aren't used to, lock them in a small room with the hiring dudes, and let their intestines work it "out".  My dogs are deadly when they have gas.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Happy Birthday, Lawrence!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy some Mickey burgers on the grill, also.



* Jackpot sponge bob cake and mickey burgers with free stickers
But on a serious note my cousin did have a baby girl today and my mom told me good birthday present isn't it and told me to go tell her to give the baby to me as a present   
told her boys are too much to handel and couldn't imagine having a little girl cause I would have to be one of those dads that would be a total nut and wouldn't let her out of might sight until se was 30   *


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Rose - Have you tried Shop.com or Yahoo shopping or one of those type search engines?
> 
> Lawrence -





Tinker-tude said:


> Thank heaven the surgery went okay.  Prayers for a good recovery and prognosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her!  And
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Marcie, sorry you didn't get the job.  I could torture them, if you like.  Give my dogs lots of food they aren't used to, lock them in a small room with the hiring dudes, and let their intestines work it "out".  My dogs are deadly when they have gas.


*Thanks tricia and tinker
*


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> 1 more day and kfish goes on vacay again............
> 
> 
> maybe this time i'll get that postcard from her....



Maybe this time she will actually finish her trippie. But I doubt it.


----------



## macraven

just watched phelps........way to go........

another event soon 
for him


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey mac,gotta major F.U.B.A.R. going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you tommorrow about it.
> 
> Has nothing to do with the boards.I'm SORRY!!





no problem.
i'm all ears..............and not mickey ones...


----------



## Tinker-tude

If anyone wants to join the fun, here's a thread I started.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1920778

THUG is an acronym for...


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey hey!  I'll get around to finishing that trippie....after I get thru this next one!

Saw the Phelps race....2 to go.  My Phelps autographed shirt keeps going up in value!     I also met Ryan Lochte....kinda a jerk when I saw him 2 years ago...a little on the cocky side.

Getting ready for the long trip tomorrow!  Hope I remember everything!


----------



## macraven

remember my postcard this time kfish...........


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> put me down for the
> 
> *Philadelphia Eagles*
> 
> should be an interesting year



OK, coincidentally, this goes with me being a Unithug, I am an Oakland Raiders fan for some 35 years.  They are definitely  the Thugs of the NFL


----------



## KStarfish82

Dear Mac and the rest of the homies on the SAN Thread,

Having a great time in the Motherland.....

As you already knew, it is HOT!  We are at TL and BB, cooling off.  Well that is all for now.

   Katie aka Kfish aka K-fed






How's that?


----------



## dlbbwu

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Im not watchin any Olympics out of principal but i heard on the News Federer is out.... something like 4th loss in a row.
> 
> Do you think this is the fall of the great man or just a dip in form ?
> 
> And as youse are our resident American Tennis expert   where have all the male American Tennis stars gone ??
> 
> No mens Slam wins in a long time for USA.


 
  Yes, it would seem that Federer is no longer ranked #1, He had been #1 for a long time and is currently in a slump.  Nadal is now the new #1.  Basically all the pros are rated by points from tournaments and Federer has been winning many so he had a lot of points with no one close enough to catch him.  Now, he is not doing so well and people are catching him on points alone.  He doesn't seem to have a "coach" that is steady, also.
  Am I an expert? By no means no, but since I play competivtely and both my kids are ranked in the state of Indiana and nationally, it is hard not to follow anything with tennis.
  As far as the American men and tennis, I would say injuries have played a role, but, (imo) I believe they don't have the dedication that others do.  There are too many outside distractions that cause them to wander (if you will).  If you have ever watched the "Rocky" movies he travels to Russia to "escape" the USA and its distractions to beat the Russian (Rocky IV).


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> it is today???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmy connors......our hometown boy.
> 
> he was in my brother's class at high school.
> 
> he was a snob then and never out grew it........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a good afternoon homies..........thursday!
> only one more work day this week almost


 
I never got to meet Jimmy, now I did get to meet John McEnroe and he actually was very nice in person.  He threw his fits on the court, but I believe that was for show.  I always wondered if Jimmy was a snob and, as usual, you have the answer... 

Now, since I am a USTA official, I am not allowed to be seen with any pro players, anywhere.  It is against our code of ethics.  We can not show favoritism towards any of them.  I was hoping to meet Federer and Nadal, but now I can't...Did I pick the wrong sport to be an official in???


----------



## coastermom

MORNING SUNSHINE 


Bonny ... Thanks for the link to the Monster Jam page . I looked there for it and it doesn't have the one he wants . We may just get the Grave Digger one. 

My TR is done added a two photos .. one of our view at the RPR . If you read the TR it is the room we actually stayed in . Not the first room . 

I can't sleep and have been up since 4:30 AM   . I am so annoyed with my DD Chrissy . That is the older one she was on the cell phone at that time . That is what woke me up .    . There is going to be a LONG talk with her later on today . 

Going away with the girls for the bachorlette party this weekend and I have to say I can't wait . NO KIDS and NO DH looking forward to it . One night away is nice . 


Gonna go get some sleep ,,,, Maybe  ... BBL


----------



## donaldduck352

ITSFRIDAYALL

Time to wake up ang get the day started...

k-fed hope you have another great day..

That monster jam page is pretty cool..

Coastermom,My DD17 was on her cell at 3:30 this morning,know the feeling!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-
Wow, can't believe teens now can be on the phone all hours of the night??
I remember how strict my parents were, can't be on the phone after 10pm!!
Those were the regular house phones, didn't have cell phones back then.
If my mom ever found me on the phone after 10pm, she would unplug the phone and yell at me!  
Wow, teens get it easy now in general. Sorry, not trying to offend anyone, just my parents were very strict. 

Ok I gotta run and get ready for hte day and take DD to her eye Dr. appt.

Hoping to bbl later today, I hope.

K-Fish - have a great trip! (I think I mentioned this a couple of days ago)


----------



## lachica

There were protest going on in Disneyland today... 32 picketers arrested.

http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1731910614
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jXGsA6a9caN4qHy8j7npWIv68-GwD92IGR380


----------



## macraven

for those that don't have teens yet..................


teens and young adults can not live without a phone.


they are on the phone or cell at midnight.

get used to it.......
it will happen.......... 


before cells, made my boys get a job and buy their own and pay their monthly bills on it, i would tell them to take the phone to the room with them and pick it up on the first ring so i don't wake up at 2 in the morning......


it never bothered me if they were on the phone.
i live on the computor so we all have our vices...... 


i had made my ressie for hrh last october.
made my disney ressie room only back in the winter.

today i called and switched my disney from room only to the package w/dining.  only paid $65 more for it.

some great general discounts going on now.
originally my room with the AAA discount for room only was $100 per night.
rack was $111 w/tax.
now with the package, it is room for $49, 1 day base ticket of $79.xx and food.
since i had already budgeted $240 for food, it was a deal to change programs and pay $65 more for it to include food.

i only get the one day base ticket as i get my tickets at undercover tourist.

i have 5 cards now with a one day base on it.
now if i can only find some of them.  only see 2 in my folder right now.

someday they will show up...


this means i can buy more pins at the darkside with the money i am saving at disney on the food......yayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie


*lachica*


the keeper of the news............great reporting homie



i was able to read the link but the video didn't kick in for me.

thanks for sharing....

we'll get some miles on this one.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

It's Friday, the weekend is here!!  




macraven said:


> for those that don't have teens yet..................
> 
> teens and young adults can not live without a phone.
> 
> they are on the phone or cell at midnight.
> 
> get used to it.......
> it will happen..........



Lucky for me DSS is a computer fanatic.  All his friends IM each other at all hours of the night.  He has his own puter in his room so we don't have to fight for time, and best of all no ringing phones.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

lachica said:


> There were protest going on in Disneyland today... 32 picketers arrested.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1731910614
> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jXGsA6a9caN4qHy8j7npWIv68-GwD92IGR380



 
To the Darkside, careful you might just turn into a thug!


----------



## lachica

macraven said:


> i was able to read the link but the video didn't kick in for me.



Thank you all for the warm welcome.

I got another video link and this one is from an ABC station  

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/orange_county&id=6329575


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies  *


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Dear Mac and the rest of the homies on the SAN Thread,
> 
> Having a great time in the Motherland.....
> 
> As you already knew, it is HOT!  We are at TL and BB, cooling off.  Well that is all for now.
> 
> Katie aka Kfish aka K-fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?




well, it's the next best thing to a postcard so guess you are off the hook kfish........ 

tanks for the post.  you are kewl!


----------



## KStarfish82

Peace out homies!

Off for the 20hr drive to the Motherland!  Catch you down there!


----------



## Tinker-tude

lachica said:


> There were protest going on in Disneyland today... 32 picketers arrested.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1731910614
> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jXGsA6a9caN4qHy8j7npWIv68-GwD92IGR380



Interesting to see suspicions of my husband and I confirmed.  We noticed a REAL difference in employee morale and quality on our last trip to WDW in 2006.  If the employees arent' happy, it really shows.  What they may save in $$$ will come back and bite them in customer satisfaction, which will bite them in $$$.  When will they learn....

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

DH and I are big BMG fans, too!  I just got a few t-shirts in the mail and two giant Floppie the Banjo Clown "peace" hands in the mail yesterday.  Yippee!  Can't wait for date night at UO in January!

Taminator (or Macadamia and other names)


----------



## macraven

in about one hour, i am off for the evening.
or until 9:30, which ever comes first.


got roped into one of those "jewelry parties"............

you know the type a friend invites you to and expects you to buy lots of stuff so she can get freebies...........


i tossed a coin.
tell the friend, no way and then have her not talk to me for a few weeks 
or
go and buy something cheap and send it to my mother.......


going to the party.


----------



## loribell

Mac have fun at your party. 

Katie have a great trip. 

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Got back from Chrissy's eye dr. appt earlier this afternoon. Her eyes didnt change that much, but got new prescriptions for new lenses for her glasses anyways, as her lenses are scratched up.


I have a massive headache, had it since 12:30pm today  
In the words of Laura Ingraham(conservative radio talk show host),
"my head hurts!"   

I should go rest now.

Mac- have fun at your jewelry party  

Hi to all


----------



## yankeepenny

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1921575


could anyone help out on this thread please?

it has taken a bad turn.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi everyone.

Penny....done  


Just thought I'd drop by quik on my way to Bubba's karate class and say "hi...i'm not dead"  

i have a son without a daycamp and skool starting in 1.5 wks....he is with me ALL the time....even at work!  i love him to death...but until skool starts, i'ma gonna be a busy  

....and, we just got home from the shore Monday nite...we had a great weekend!

anyhow...haveta run and get the boy....

sorry i haven't been around....did i miss anything important??  

check ya's later!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1921575
> 
> 
> could anyone help out on this thread please?
> 
> it has taken a bad turn.



*I smell a TROLL*


----------



## macraven

here's a thread i just posted on.

i think it has merit


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1921827


you don't have to follow me but i think trolls will be starting in numbers soon.



i don't like having to defend myself all the time.

i ignored the last statement directed towards me
on that one thread that was listed here.  
i teach high school.  i can handle anything...........


----------



## Metro West

I just want to thank all the homies who came to my rescue on the other thread...that means a lot!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> picking veggies today and look at this whopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the third monster zucchini we have pulled - we don't even eat the stuff  ! ds saw the veggie tales package and wanted to plant it sooooo....we did.
> 
> pulled some green beans too - will add it to the air sealed frozen ones we have


 
WOW!  that's a big zuch & ur daughter still looks happy to be eating them lol.  Im jealous, not 1 stinkin' plant produced for us yet, i have easily 2 bushels of tomatoes to can tomorrow 



ky07 said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is today???
> 
> 
> well then........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep Mac I am afraid so and My mom hasn't called me in years to say happy birthday but she did just a few mins ago and I guess its because I went over the 40 mark   *
> 
> 
> 
> missed it, sorry!
> 
> heck that's low mileage
> 
> hope u enjoyed ur day
> 
> 
> Akdar said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, coincidentally, this goes with me being a Unithug, I am an Oakland Raiders fan for some 35 years. They are definitely the Thugs of the NFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do have 'tude
> 
> know my DSs luv to wear their gear just to see eyes get all bulgey like in our area
> 
> put me down for the Steelers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lachica said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were protest going on in Disneyland today... 32 picketers arrested.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1731910614
> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jXGsA6a9caN4qHy8j7npWIv68-GwD92IGR380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is CA a right to work state? i've heard tales from workers @ Disney & assume it's much the same in the service industry in Orlando as it is elsewhere.    Everybody deserves a living wage for an honest day's work and respect in the workplace.
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

keisha, are you still on california time??

you are up way past your regular bedtime......


will you still be up at 3 when i am?
ready for a card game?
uno or old maids or go fish....


----------



## roseprincess

I'm up past my bedtime,too. but going to bed really soon.

Chrissy lost another baby tooth tonight. She said she pulled this one out. I guess she needs the money  


Anyone go see Star Wars: The Clone Wars yet?


Goodnight all.


----------



## macraven

i think it's a full moon tonight.

went out to the back yard for a little walk around and the yard is so bright...

i didn't fall into any of the ruts we have there from all the darn rabbits digging the yard up....



i used to love rabbits until they started eating my tomatoe plants and digging holes in the yard.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all.... MORNING 


Well I did it I broke down and ge the coffe maker from the hotels ...It is YUMMY  ...I am going to try to KICK the Starbucks habbit . Save some money too . I HOPE  .

I am off for the big night out with the girls today . The  is already to party  . I need to go pack and get ready so I will not be back till Sunday night or Monday . have a safe weekend and don't be too thugish without me .  


I will be back .... 

BTW I have a cricket in my basement .. He is making me nutty . I told my kiddies that it was Jimminy and he followed us from the motherland . So any ideas on how to get rid of HIM??? I would like to catch it and release it well have my DH catch it and release it but I can't tell where he is . AHHHH the noise it making me have  a  . 

gotta run ..


----------



## macraven

put a turtle in the basement.

they eat crickets.


----------



## donaldduck352

Im going to become a land lover.
1>lastnight working on friends airboat,take for a test spin.Breakdown..
2>took my boat out this morning(some early morning fishing)5 miles from the ramp,downriver mind you,breakdown.No one answering thier cell phone.Paddle back 2 miles before someone towed me in..Needless to say im so sore..
   

Im going to sell all my boats and by me a fixer-up hotrod or something.At least when I call someone on my cell they will come and get me...............

On another note ,that thug thread got ugly quik.orlando313 we play nice here so comeback(just donn't bash the homies)!!!!


----------



## minniejack

Hey all sorta of new to the something about nothing thread

My day:  overslept, needed to buy groceries, got half way to store and remembered a baby shower--(didn't make it there--already black sheep--so oh, well...)

DH actually on vaca today so was able to get DD to cross country practice--although he took her to wrong practice track--she will be hurting for no stretch time

got groceries for a last minute b-day party that my DS (Aug11) and DD (Aug 19) wanted--didn't decide until late Thursday to have it today, Saturday.

Trying to get DD and her friends to a football and band jamboree for today involving her new school and still get the cake and be back in time for family to pig out and ignore the different sides of the family--oh what joy 

Totally forgot about a hockey steak fry for tonight that I told my friend that I would go to....same time frame as family b-day party--would much rather have good steak and beer.... 

Enjoying reading all about you and feel as if I know you all

I don't have exactly an exciting life, but I will keep you posted with what's what.


----------



## donaldduck352

Like we tell everyone about the SAN thread:

Come on in,the water is fine...


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> put a turtle in the basement.
> 
> they eat crickets.



My dogs harass turtles.  We used to live a block from a wild life refuge that had a reservoir.  We had lots of mosquitoes 3 out of 4 seasons of the year, and we'd find lost turtles roaming through the yard every once in awhile.  The dogs would go crazy when they found them.  They were big suckers, too!  

Some wiseacre decided to introduce two alligators to the reservoir to control the beaver population.  This isn't a reservoir in the middle of the wilderness.  It's surrounded by crowded neighborhoods and connects to the Tennessee River.  Ten years later, they started having major problems with a thriving alligator population in people's yards, businesses, parks.  Duh....  It's not like they have animal control people who are trained to deal with alligators in northern Alabama like they have in Florida!

How's that for a disconnected spew?


----------



## KStarfish82

We have arrived safely!

It is humid and raining!

We are also going to get hit by Fay!  Help us!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> We have arrived safely!
> 
> It is humid and raining!
> 
> We are also going to get hit by Fay!  Help us!



you're in florida...........much better place to be than here where i am....

even if fay is coming to visit, it will hopefully be gone very soon.
or maybe she will blow over you guys and you will not be hit by her effects.



have a wonderful time and have great fun!!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> We have arrived safely!
> 
> It is humid and raining!
> 
> We are also going to get hit by Fay!  Help us!


According to the current track, it looks as though Osceola and Polk counties are going to feel the effects more than those of us in NW Orange county...I hope anyway.

Stay safe Katie!


----------



## donaldduck352

YAY,looks like another great year for hurricanes and Florida 

After the 2004 season my homeowner insurance droped me.We were with Statefarm for years.

Now I have minimal coverage and paying top dollar for it..

Oh the joy of living in a coastel county in Florida..

Kinda glad I had $3000 worth of tree work done now!!!!!!!!!

Stay safe K-fed,and have a great time..


----------



## donaldduck352

coastermom said:


> Hello all.... MORNING
> 
> 
> Well I did it I broke down and ge the coffe maker from the hotels ...It is YUMMY  ...I am going to try to KICK the Starbucks habbit . Save some money too . I HOPE  .
> 
> I am off for the big night out with the girls today . The  is already to party  . I need to go pack and get ready so I will not be back till Sunday night or Monday . have a safe weekend and don't be too thugish without me .
> 
> 
> I will be back ....
> 
> BTW I have a cricket in my basement .. He is making me nutty . I told my kiddies that it was Jimminy and he followed us from the motherland . So any ideas on how to get rid of HIM??? I would like to catch it and release it well have my DH catch it and release it but I can't tell where he is . AHHHH the noise it making me have  a  .
> 
> gotta run ..



The Home Depot sells traps for them(or they used to)I bought one for fishing purposes 5 years ago..

They put me to sleep,I'll be in the boat catching zzzzz's


----------



## macraven

i have no idea of what counties are where.


i'm only in orlando for the 2 parks each year and don't venture off too much unless i go to flagler beach to see a cousin.
or to tampa to see cousins

or to the west coast side to see the inlaws.


what county is universal located in?
i know disney resorts are in 2 different counties as i pay the 13.5% tax for the ones at all stars area.


----------



## RAPstar

hi all! bah, I'm tired of work. At least I'm off tomorrow. Then a whole 'nother week of the same. Oh well.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i have no idea of what counties are where.
> 
> 
> i'm only in orlando for the 2 parks each year and don't venture off too much unless i go to flagler beach to see a cousin.
> or to tampa to see cousins
> 
> or to the west coast side to see the inlaws.
> 
> 
> what county is universal located in?
> i know disney resorts are in 2 different counties as i pay the 13.5% tax for the ones at all stars area.




Orange county.Pretty much the center of Florida..


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i have no idea of what counties are where.
> 
> 
> i'm only in orlando for the 2 parks each year and don't venture off too much unless i go to flagler beach to see a cousin.
> or to tampa to see cousins
> 
> or to the west coast side to see the inlaws.
> 
> 
> what county is universal located in?
> i know disney resorts are in 2 different counties as i pay the 13.5% tax for the ones at all stars area.


Polk County is closer to Tampa...WDW is in Osceola and part of Orange County...I live in NW Orange County...not too far from the Lake County line. Universal is in Orange County.

I learned where different cities were by the county listed on the license plates.


----------



## KStarfish82

Back again!

So we are trying to figure out what is going on with this weather...even if we don't get the storm, we are still going to have miserable weather..

Let's hope for the best!


----------



## donaldduck352

Polk county is huge,one of the biggest county in Florida..

The thing about being in Orlando,you will see evrything from Canada  plates to California plates..

Metro, you live in the west part of the county,you will see all kinda plates if you travel I-4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> Back again!
> 
> So we are trying to figure out what is going on with this weather...even if we don't get the storm, we are still going to have miserable weather..
> 
> Let's hope for the best!




Just get ponchoes and the crowd will be thin


----------



## macraven

happy sunday homies.

going to church in the morning, have your backs covered for the week.




anyone up for a late night card game?

i promise i will not cheat if we play go fish.......


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> Metro, you live in the west part of the county,you will see all kinda plates if you travel I-4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's true but luckily I don't have to get on I-4 much at all.


----------



## roseprincess

Good Sunday morning homies!

Yesterday was a silly day for me. A few people put a smile on my face  
We did go to church last night, have your backs, also. 

Got some stuff to do today and tomorrow. Have to start sharpening alot of pencils and label all the school supplies  . I may not post much this week, I'll be reading up here and there tho.


K-Fish- hope the weather gets better for you and hope you won't get hit by hurricane Fay.  

Coastermom- hope all went well at your sister's bachelorette party- hope it was good clean fun 

donaldduck-sorry to hear about your boat fiasco. Glad you got rescued eventually. 

Hi to all


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all!! 21 more days!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

RAPstar said:


> afternoon all!! 21 more days!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> afternoon all!! 21 more days!!!!




They will go by fast!!!!!


----------



## Sharon G

Todd or Donald

Can either of you suggest a driving route from the Orlando airport to Daytona? It will be during the evening rush hour when we arrive. Someone told me to avoid I-4.

Let's hope the storm holds off long enough for me to land in Orlando Monday!


----------



## donaldduck352

The quickest route is I-4.It dead ends in Daytona.

You can take the BeachLine to I-95 and head north.But this is way out of the way..

I-4 is a nightmare for me,all the switches and speed limits(the state troopers have no problems of giving you a gift).Once your out of the metro area of Orlando,I-4 is not that bad..

Since Todd lives here he might have a better route.I'm only in this part of the state a dozen times a year.He drives it everyday..

Keeping a eye out on the storm.You should be fine on Monday!!!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

What up homies! 

We had a horrible day at Knoebles Amusement Park yesterday, anyone here ever thinking of going, rethink it.  

Going to catch up on the happs on the board!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!  Just thought I'd pop in for a minute.  I can't keep my eyes open, so I'm taking a very late nap.  If I sleep too long, I'll be playing Uno with Mac tonight.


----------



## donaldduck352

You better watch out.If you fall asleep playing uno with mac,she will win everytime (so I've heard)


----------



## roseprincess

Where is Mac btw?? Oh... where are you, mac???  
Maybe she's getting her school supplies together?


----------



## donaldduck352

Well homies,its not looking good for the westcoast of Florida..

Going to batten down the hatches,buy gas for the generator and a good supply of ice and BEER......We got more can food then the local Salvation Army..Were good there..The only thing that scares me is the tornado threats..

Keep all us here in your prayers.And lets hope this is a rainmaker...

Got a couple of hours of daylight left to check everyting out..

BBL


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck- I'll be praying for all of you in southern and central FL  

Sharon- have a good trip  

Tizzy Meliss- What happened at Knoebels? Where is that in PA?
Not familiar with that theme park.


Mac must have gone back and done some deep cleaning like a good girl


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> The only thing that scares me is the tornado threats..


Hang out in your bathroom, that's what we do when the tornado sirens go off, as we don't have a basement. Our bathroom is very small but 3 of us can fit(me and the kids). Can fit 4 of us if need be.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

donaldduck352 said:


> Well homies,its not looking good for the westcoast of Florida..
> 
> Going to batten down the hatches,buy gas for the generator and a good supply of ice and BEER......We got more can food then the local Salvation Army..Were good there..The only thing that scares me is the tornado threats..
> 
> Keep all us here in your prayers.And lets hope this is a rainmaker...
> 
> Got a couple of hours of daylight left to check everyting out..
> 
> BBL



Ahhhh the good ol' days of waiting out Florida's weather.  I lived on the eastcoast of Florida for 12 years, I know what you are going through.  Will be keeping you in my thoughts hoping it is a rainmaker.  



roseprincess said:


> Tizzy Meliss- What happened at Knoebels? Where is that in PA?
> Not familiar with that theme park.



Yes, its in Pa, Elysburg near the mountains.  We have never been and heard it was a nice family friendly place to go.  Nice and shady, up in the mountains, out of the way no one really knows about the place, food network gave the food a thumbs up, no admission price and no parking price as everything is pay as you go.  Tickets are $1.00 per ride, $.70 per ride, ect, kinda like going to a fair.  We figured we'd give it a try.  It was supposed to be a 2 hour 15 minute drive, no problem, we got there in 2 hours, only had 4 1/2 miles to go, nice ride, until we hit traffic.  I am not lying when I say this, it took us 1 hour and 30 minutes to go 4 1/2 miles.   

They only have a 1 lane road, and this place was busy, I'm talking Six Flags busy, with one lane for the entire park to enter.  We sat in our car and moved 1 mile in 20 minutes.  It was so bad that after the hour went by our truck was going to over heat, and there wasn't anywhere to turn around, we were stuck.  When we finally pulled up the place was jammed packed.  Long lines, rude consession workers, filthy bathrooms, parents with out of control kids, people with their dogs in the park as it is allowed, just a mob scene.  We will most likely never return.  Ever.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> afternoon all!! 21 more days!!!!


* YAY 

.... 51 more days for us  *



Sharon G said:


> Todd or Donald
> 
> Can either of you suggest a driving route from the Orlando airport to Daytona? It will be during the evening rush hour when we arrive. Someone told me to avoid I-4.
> 
> Let's hope the storm holds off long enough for me to land in Orlando Monday!


*Unfortunately I-4 is probably your best bet  .... I think you could also take 417 north but that ends up hooking up to I-4.*



donaldduck352 said:


> Well homies,its not looking good for the westcoast of Florida..
> 
> Going to batten down the hatches,buy gas for the generator and a good supply of ice and BEER......We got more can food then the local Salvation Army..Were good there..The only thing that scares me is the tornado threats..
> 
> Keep all us here in your prayers.And lets hope this is a rainmaker...
> 
> Got a couple of hours of daylight left to check everyting out..
> 
> BBL


*Keeping an eye on the storm from up here and keeping all of our Florida friends (& those who are visiting right now) in our thoughts ...  *


----------



## loribell

All my Florida buddies & those visiting now stay safe. I hope the storm doesn't give you much trouble. 

Sharon have a good trip.


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Todd or Donald
> 
> Can either of you suggest a driving route from the Orlando airport to Daytona? It will be during the evening rush hour when we arrive. Someone told me to avoid I-4.
> 
> Let's hope the storm holds off long enough for me to land in Orlando Monday!


Sharon...the best bet for that time of day is...fly into Daytona! Just kidding!  

You should probably take the 417 to I-4 which will avoid the downtown traffic and bring you out around the Lake Mary/Sanford area. You'll still have traffic but hopefully not as much.The only other way is doing the local roads and I haven't been on those to tell you what to expect.


----------



## loribell

Maybe you could have dinner before heading to Daytona and avoid some of the traffic?


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> All my Florida buddies & those visiting now stay safe. I hope the storm doesn't give you much trouble.


Thanks Lori...I'm hoping it's not too bad.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

We have been watching the weather every chance we get!

Went to Typhoon Lagoon today....nice, but really hot.  The Olive Garden for lunch, back to the hotel and hit the pool.  Then Old Town.  It just started lightning so we are in for the evening.

Let's hope this thing doesn't get too bad....


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> We have arrived safely!
> 
> It is humid and raining!
> 
> We are also going to get hit by Fay! Help us!


nutz, sorry to hear..hope it skips u



macraven said:


> keisha, are you still on california time??
> 
> you are up way past your regular bedtime......
> 
> 
> will you still be up at 3 when i am?
> ready for a card game?
> uno or old maids or go fish....


 
i like war or 500

luv blackjack

was supposed to go to casino today, just feeling too crappy with seasonal allergy...must be a bad year for it?  Last year was tolerable 



roseprincess said:


> I'm up past my bedtime,too. but going to bed really soon.
> 
> Chrissy lost another baby tooth tonight. She said she pulled this one out. I guess she needs the money
> 
> 
> Anyone go see Star Wars: The Clone Wars yet?


 
did the fairy come 

interested re SW/Clone wars too



macraven said:


> put a turtle in the basement.
> 
> they eat crickets.


 
 but crickets are good luck!


donaldduck352 said:


> Just get ponchoes and the crowd will be thin


we pray for rain when the large crowds are projected @ WDW  (well, not the whole trip lol)


RAPstar said:


> afternoon all!! 21 more days!!!!


 


Tizzy_Meliss said:


> What up homies!
> 
> We had a horrible day at Knoebles Amusement Park yesterday, anyone here ever thinking of going, rethink it.
> 
> Going to catch up on the happs on the board!


 
stinks, i've heard such great things re their vintage wooden coaster



donaldduck352 said:


> Well homies,its not looking good for the westcoast of Florida..
> 
> Going to batten down the hatches,buy gas for the generator and a good supply of ice and BEER......We got more can food then the local Salvation Army..Were good there..The only thing that scares me is the tornado threats..
> 
> Keep all us here in your prayers.And lets hope this is a rainmaker...
> 
> Got a couple of hours of daylight left to check everyting out..
> 
> BBL


 
scary, stay safe...maybe it'll go out to sea 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * YAY *
> 
> *.... 51 more days for us  *


 
21 for Andy 

61 for us 

mac should be around a month?


----------



## Sharon G

donaldduck352 said:


> The quickest route is I-4.It dead ends in Daytona.
> 
> You can take the BeachLine to I-95 and head north.But this is way out of the way..
> 
> I-4 is a nightmare for me,all the switches and speed limits(the state troopers have no problems of giving you a gift).Once your out of the metro area of Orlando,I-4 is not that bad..
> 
> Since Todd lives here he might have a better route.I'm only in this part of the state a dozen times a year.He drives it everyday..
> 
> Keeping a eye out on the storm.You should be fine on Monday!!!





Metro West said:


> Sharon...the best bet for that time of day is...fly into Daytona! Just kidding!
> 
> You should probably take the 417 to I-4 which will avoid the downtown traffic and bring you out around the Lake Mary/Sanford area. You'll still have traffic but hopefully not as much.The only other way is doing the local roads and I haven't been on those to tell you what to expect.




Thanks guys, looks like we will be taking 528 east to Rt 417 north and pick up I-4 east in Sanford to Rt 92 which should bring us to Daytona Speedway. The college is right next door. Will have the GPS with us, but I don't trust it! 



loribell said:


> Maybe you could have dinner before heading to Daytona and avoid some of the traffic?



thanks Lori, thats a great idea. I think we are going to eat at Margaritaville. But it will depend on the weather. DS's friend who is going to the same college and lives in the same town as us is not leaving until Tuesday. I really doubt he and his family will make it!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!  Just thought I'd pop in for a minute.  I can't keep my eyes open, so I'm taking a very late nap.  If I sleep too long, I'll be playing Uno with Mac tonight.




good, i'll have someone to play with tonight!



donaldduck352 said:


> You better watch out.If you fall asleep playing uno with mac,she will win everytime (so I've heard)



i don't cheat all the time, only when i am losing.....
i read ahead.
we'll play war tonight.

i'm real good at that one. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We have been watching the weather every chance we get!
> 
> Went to Typhoon Lagoon today....nice, but really hot.  The Olive Garden for lunch, back to the hotel and hit the pool.  Then Old Town.  It just started lightning so we are in for the evening.
> 
> Let's hope this thing doesn't get too bad....



i love old town.
i don't care what anyone says about that place, i love the little shops there.

i have not been there since 2003 though.....


sharon, have a safe trip.
hope the weather and traffic is not a headache for you.

is this the first one off to college for you?


----------



## loribell

Sharon G said:


> thanks Lori, thats a great idea. I think we are going to eat at Margaritaville. But it will depend on the weather. DS's friend who is going to the same college and lives in the same town as us is not leaving until Tuesday. I really doubt he and his family will make it!




Can I come too? Or will you at least have a big margaritta for me???


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> sharon, have a safe trip.
> hope the weather and traffic is not a headache for you.



Thanks Mac, so far looks like I should be ok on the flight down. Heading out when the stores open this mornin for some rain ponchos!  I'm hoping they still have the banquet at the yacht club for the honor students and their parents on Tuesday night. Move in day is on Weds. Looking like a pretty wet day.  

A few years ago now, Embry Riddle University (where James is going) lost every single one of their planes (100+ to a tornado! They had new ones within a month!



macraven said:


> is this the first one off to college for you?



Nope, 2nd and last. Amanda started out at UCONN, did a year there and hated it, transferred to NOVA Southestern in Fort Lauderdale for two years. Got tired of the hurricanes and is now going to our state U. Hopefully she will finish this year, but prolly not till next year, seeing as she changed her degree program twice..... 



loribell said:


> Can I come too? Or will you at least have a big margaritta for me???



Cause of the weather situation, DH does not want to drive in the opposite direction to get to Margaritaville.    Can't say that I blame him thou.


----------



## Sharon G

Looks like I'm the first up this morning so...

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all.Its Monday again 

All the kids are on the bus.This summer went by fast..

Have a great day all.

Still watching the storm track,The one plot gots it going over the top of my house


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> 21 for Andy
> 
> 61 for us
> 
> mac should be around a month?




i forgot the count number.......


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse.....

Wee game for youse.

http://www.addictinggames.com/50statesv2.html


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!

one of the news channels this am showed the storm going up both the east (miami area) & west coat 

i was productive today, bought (or shall i say charged ) both our MNSSHP tix & HHN/Express Pass tix.  

heads up!  U AP person told me both the discounted tix & the express passes are going fast (at least for week beginning the 10/18)

it's laundry day, whoop de do; have a good one all


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ,


back for the wild weekend in AC. Well first off the bride   had a great time and well the hotel must have put all the bachlor / bachlorette parties on one floor because it was wild up there . had to be at least 6 or more  groups of us up on that floor . We stayed at the Tropicana it was OK the room was comped so it was in the older west tower  just OK but hey it was FREE . I am exhausted up all night with only 4 or 5 hours of sleep and then I drove home in all that Sunday NJ shore traffic ...  But I did only play $20 in slots and came out with $50 so i was up $30 bucks and i left on that good note.  . 


Now we are busy all week . Wedding stuff to do tonight and back to school supplies to get . A birthday party next week , an adult party Saturday and well just the usual everyday nonsence... 
Had to skip the trip to Dorney park this year with my friends  because well my DD has to go to the dentist and I can not miss it . Her braces have to have to the rubberbands changed . they are GREEN now and the wedding is next Friday and there are no appointments between now and the wedding . kind of sad about it but oh well . 

Gotta run it is late the house is a mess and I NEED to shower . 

BBL  To try to catch up on the past few days events I missed . 


TO ALL IN FLA.... Be watchful hope Fay doesn't come your way and if you need to leave .... Leave your home can be replaced BUT YOU CAN'T .


----------



## goNDmay9

Hi guys!

I just wanted to say that i missed everyone!!!  it is going to take me a while to catch up (it's only been a year right??).   

yikes!!  i have to update my ticker and pics too.  

Smooches and mummy dust for all!


----------



## keishashadow

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just wanted to say that i missed everyone!!! it is going to take me a while to catch up (it's only been a year right??).
> 
> yikes!! i have to update my ticker and pics too.
> 
> Smooches and mummy dust for all!


 
welcome home!

mary - a comped room & leaving w/money in ur pocket = winner in my book 

im making tomatoe sauce from 6-1/2 pds (not 6, not 7...yes, i did weigh them ) of lovelies outta my garden...hope it's edible


----------



## donaldduck352

Turns out that Fay is going to be a great rainmaker..

Had a rain band come through,got 2inches of rain in under 2hrs.Only the beginning..

So take note tropical storms only give you alot of rain,some gusty winds,and free roam of the parks  FOTL not needed on these days.Its a weekday on top of that.

All down vacca have no worry's you will get to see it all


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Turns out that Fay is going to be a great rainmaker..
> 
> Had a rain band come through,got 2inches of rain in under 2hrs.Only the beginning..
> 
> So take note tropical storms only give you alot of rain,some gusty winds,and free roam of the parks  FOTL not needed on these days.Its a weekday on top of that.
> 
> All down vacca have no worry's you will get to see it all


 
wasn't surprised to see the mayor of Key West on the tube urging his constituants to quit partying @ the 'cane fests in the local watering holes and hunker down 

was to see the rush on tree trimming where the storm is expected to land...never realized how the branches, etc. could turn into projectiles 

good luck


----------



## roseprincess

Not much going on here today on our SANS thread.

Allhomies in FL.Please check in.let us know how you are doing  

Just random stuff here.


Here are some pics from Medieval Times we went to this past Jan. There is a Medieval Times by me(10 min away). First time we ever went to the place. I had won 2 adult admissions from a radio contest  Really!

Chrissy had a pouty face in hte beginning





Chrissy was now happy,in hte background






























THat's it for pics.

I always loved going tothe Renassance Faire(sp) in Bristol, WI. Haven't been there in a couple of yrs. Too expensive and with I94 construction- forget it.
I remember when it was called King Richard's Fair back in the'80s.

Ok, have a good evening everyone


----------



## roseprincess

I see donaldduck posted while I was messing around with photobucket.
Hope Fay isn't too bad.


I gotta run as DH is coming home real late from work tonight and I have to cook dinner now. 

I wish I had a laptop  
I guess I'm going to have to try to win one for Christmas.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm back from SC. More on that later.

 awaits!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Hope everyone who is in Florida is safe and dry!!! *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

A little update on what is going on down here.

Went to Blizzard Beach this morning...had a grand old time.  Left by 12:30-1ish, and decided to grab lunch.  Well on the way to Fuddruckers (mmm) we drove through a terrential down pour!  Fay is already showing her ugly face.


Stopped at Walmart and the place was packed.  You would think that a hurricane was acoming!  

We switch hotels tomorrow, hopefully we can get in early before we get any really bad weather.

Take care homies!


----------



## RAPstar

Just checking in. Nothing to report. Well, actually I did watch "Wait Until Dark" last night! I <3 Audrey Hepburn!!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm back from SC. More on that later.
> 
> awaits!!!!




forget the laundry, we want to know about SC...........





KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> A little update on what is going on down here.
> 
> Went to Blizzard Beach this morning...had a grand old time.  Left by 12:30-1ish, and decided to grab lunch.  Well on the way to Fuddruckers (mmm) we drove through a terrential down pour!  Fay is already showing her ugly face.
> 
> 
> Stopped at Walmart and the place was packed.  You would think that a hurricane was acoming!
> 
> We switch hotels tomorrow, hopefully we can get in early before we get any really bad weather.
> 
> Take care homies!



you take care while you are there.
hope you get to have park time.
disney opens at 8 tomorrow, an hour early.
it was posted on another message board they might close up at 5 tomorrow.



i really do hope that all the homies that live in florida, never get to meet
Miss FAY !!!
hopefully, just a few drops of rain and she will be gone back to the ocean..

and to all the homies that are in florida for vacation, wear a poncho and visit the parks.

if it is safe, that is.

i'll be watching the weather channel tonight and tomorrow.

if we don't hear from some of you, i know it will because of the loss of power.

hopefully that will not happen.
no power
no ac


----------



## loribell

Sharon G said:


> Cause of the weather situation, DH does not want to drive in the opposite direction to get to Margaritaville.    Can't say that I blame him thou.




DANG IT! 



To all our homies in Florida, stay safe!


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> forget the laundry, we want to know about SC...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you take care while you are there.
> hope you get to have park time.
> disney opens at 8 tomorrow, an hour early.
> it was posted on another message board they might close up at 5 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> i really do hope that all the homies that live in florida, never get to meet
> Miss FAY !!!
> hopefully, just a few drops of rain and she will be gone back to the ocean..
> 
> and to all the homies that are in florida for vacation, wear a poncho and visit the parks.
> 
> if it is safe, that is.
> 
> i'll be watching the weather channel tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> if we don't hear from some of you, i know it will because of the loss of power.
> 
> hopefully that will not happen.
> no power
> no ac


 
Mac, you always say the right things!  .  Here in Indiana, we will start to "feel" Fay coming up later in the week.  Everyone, please be safe down there.  We are thinking of you!  
I did ask my boss if it got bad down there could we go down and help, and my answer was "NO".  I was kinda hoping to go and "do" Universal if there was time, but doesn't look like I will get the chance.. 

Be safe!


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all.Going to try and stay dry today.We can sure use this rain.

Hopefully it wonn't be to much.But you would be surprised how Florida handles rain.Our average a year is something like 50-70 inches..

But they are talking about Fay hanging around till the weekend(central and north Florida).That can be alot of rain: 

The parks are going to get soaked today.So get your ponchos ready if your going...


----------



## donaldduck352

Oh bye the way good morning Dave.Looks like your the only one up so far..

Did you see that dude trying to kite surf on the news.The wind took himfor a ride,right into the side of a building!!!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Help!  Glub,...glub,...glub.


----------



## donaldduck352

I know fletcher,your getting some heavy rain for awhile now..


----------



## Metro West

The first rain bands are hitting downtown Orlando...nothing too bad yet. We're hoping to be sent home around noon.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> The first rain bands are hitting downtown Orlando...nothing too bad yet. We're hoping to be sent home around noon.


 be careful all


----------



## keishashadow

*Happy Birthday Mac     *

this gang stopped by to give u their best !


----------



## loribell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MAC!!! You get 2 cakes from me!











So,what are your plans today?? Hope your family does something special for you!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Won't be around much today. Have the Back to School picnic later today -where the kids bring in their school supplies and then stay for a picnic dinner.
Still have alot of pencils to sharpen.
School starts on Thursday  
I will like my freedom during the day, but I hate to push the homework again  
I don't know where my summer has gone  . We had great weather by me, went so fast this summer. 

Talk later.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just wanted to say that i missed everyone!!!  it is going to take me a while to catch up (it's only been a year right??).
> 
> yikes!!  i have to update my ticker and pics too.
> 
> Smooches and mummy dust for all!



days come and go.
we are delighted you came back to see us!!

this is the type of thread where you can visit daily, monthly or in your case yearly......   just jump in and start talking.

and no note from home to excuse the tardiness........except for fletcher  jk



scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.....
> 
> Wee game for youse.
> 
> http://www.addictinggames.com/50statesv2.html




thank youse homie....the answer to my insomnia.....!!  kewl



RAPstar said:


> Just checking in. Nothing to report. Well, actually I did watch "Wait Until Dark" last night! I <3 Audrey Hepburn!!




well........and...........did we like that flick?


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> Help!  Glub,...glub,...glub.




i am so glad to see you.

and there is less of you this time.

40 lbs.  congrats motherfletcher!!






dlbbwu said:


> Mac, you always say the right things!  .  Here in Indiana, we will start to "feel" Fay coming up later in the week.  Everyone, please be safe down there.  We are thinking of you!
> I did ask my boss if it got bad down there could we go down and help, and my answer was "NO".  I was kinda hoping to go and "do" Universal if there was time, but doesn't look like I will get the chance..
> 
> Be safe!



i know the effect in the midwest.
when i lived downstate the rain would start in that area after the hurricanes hit florida or the coastal areas.

i will be back in mt carmel for the 3rd time this year the week after labor day.  going to take care of my grandparents, aunts, cousins, uncles grave sites.

my mother used to do all her rebel rousing at evansville................ 



donaldduck352 said:


> Morning all.Going to try and stay dry today.We can sure use this rain.
> 
> Hopefully it wonn't be to much.But you would be surprised how Florida handles rain.Our average a year is something like 50-70 inches..
> 
> But they are talking about Fay hanging around till the weekend(central and north Florida).That can be alot of rain:
> 
> The parks are going to get soaked today.So get your ponchos ready if your going...




well, that will make your grass green............stay safe!



Metro West said:


> The first rain bands are hitting downtown Orlando...nothing too bad yet. We're hoping to be sent home around noon.



do we need to send the Ark to you metro?
hope it is safe driving for you going back home.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> *Happy Birthday Mac     *
> 
> this gang stopped by to give u their best !



 
you know my heart.......tanks homie


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!!



kewl cake.
i love eating anything orange.
it's a winner.


and rose thanks for the wedding cake.
they always are so tasty.

today i finish the cleaning.
kind of sort of.......

like dave said, he will get the rain later in the week from miss fay.
when i lived downstate, we would get rain, heavy storms from the effect of the hurricanes.
but, it was much much safer than what the floridians have to go through when they are hit.
it can be so devastating for those in the florida area when hurricane season hits.

stay safe homies


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> do we need to send the Ark to you metro?
> hope it is safe driving for you going back home.


Not yet but I'll let you know.

Oh...and HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mac!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!


----------



## yellowfish78

*Have a Great Birthday Mac!*​


----------



## keishashadow

todd - funny toot-toot smilie 

beware, there's a new, wicked spyware out there that froze my desktop/then into start up-shut down mode  My norton missed it twice on a full scan today finally able to erradicate it couple hours later on 3rd scan ...y'all may want to check ur security 'infrared google' 

guess what i got in the mail today?  my HHN/Express passes cannot believe U shipped them overnight/fed ex - free!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Happy Birthday Mac!! 

Gotcha a hat to wear!


----------



## KStarfish82

MAC!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

mac


----------



## Akdar

Happy BD MAC!!!!!  Haven't been here in a while, and DDuck352 brought it up on the storm thread, but rather than hi-jack that thread, I'd thought I'd gab a bit here as to my lack of Dissage (that's my newest word, remember, my last original word on this forum was "Unithug"  ) here is what I originally responded to over there on the storm thread.



donaldduck352 said:


> How it going Akdar,havenn't seen you on the boards in awhile..
> 
> Metro looking at the radar looks like downtown is getting it pretty steady..




I've been lurking, as an example, the last 2 weeks, I have put in about 155 hours between my 3 jobs, a few studio projects with deadlines.  Something Halloween related, sort of.  There is a national touring band, called Wednesday 13, they are basically "Horror Rock"  not real heavy and screaming, but actually more straight ahead rock, with singing and melodies!!!  Anyway, they did a show for a live DVD release that is coming out on Halloween.  I did the live sound for the show, and now I am mixing the audio for it, in my studio.  So, since they are the biggest selling band at Hot Topic as far as merch and CD sales, I have to be on my "A" game, have put a lot of hours in on this one, but it will be cool to have 2 credits on a national release.  So, just thought I'd explain my absence!  I always log in every day or 2 to try and stay caught up  just haven't responded to any posts lately

I came home from my day job at the Post Office after half a day today, just to get some rest, before tonight's session in the studio.  Last night, I was in the studio until 2:30AM, and got up at 5:45AM to go to the Post Office, so that's the kind of schedule I've been keeping !

Hope everyone is well, I'm going to try and read a plethora of pages to get an idea as to what's been going on around here (other than Mac turning, what 32)   

Stay dry all you Floridians!


----------



## donaldduck352

Yeah that sounds like a hectic schedule Mike.Please stop in and say Hi everychance you get

Sounds like your tired.It must be kool to see up and coming talent tho!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Forgot to mention mike,i'll probally be at HHN the same weekend you are.

Lets try and meet up and do a few houses


----------



## loribell

Mike you need a vacation!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


mac - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUSE.....!!






can youse guess what the top middle is ?


----------



## Metro West

Well...it's 8PM and I still don't have much rain or wind at the house. It seems as though Fay doesn't want to cross I-4...which is fine with me. Most of the crap stuff is staying on the east side of town.


----------



## jtrain

Homies....just want to say two things...
1-Happy Birthday MAC!  
2- 4 more days until our Universal Studios Vacation!!!!!!!​


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC 


Hope everyone in good old FL. is OK tonight . I haven't seen the news or wether all day . We are getting pretty busy with wedding stuff ... The big day for my sister is only .....10 DAYS  ... So much to do with her ...

My DD  Katie the middle one is going away with her friends for the weekend . I guess I am kind of nervous and I don't know what to say . DH said yes to this and well I just not feeling it . Maybe there is too much other stuff on my mind now to be objective. It will be her , and two other girls with a family we have known forever . There are 6 kids in total going just thinking it is a lot for them to take to a water park . They leave on Thursday and come home on Sunday . They are going to Camel Beach in PA. 


I am going to take my oldest DD Chrissy and my DS to our six flags to see a show on Thursday . I expect it to be packed and well I am not really looking forward to it. 

I feel kind of crummy  . I think between the long weekend with no SLEEP and the wedding planning with my sister I am just getting run down. Now to add to the mess my sister in law is having her daughters birthday at our pool club next Tuesday . I Just don't want to go but I have to . I now have to get a gift for this too ....

Thank Goodness school is going to start soon maybe some work will get me some money for this stuff that  I need to pay ... on the other hand 

For all the kiddies and parents that have already started school ... I feel  . It is too early to go back to school already ...


Off to sleep tonight . No  here keeping me up and out all night . See everyone in the morn.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...*



Metro West said:


> Well...it's 8PM and I still don't have much rain or wind at the house. It seems as though Fay doesn't want to cross I-4...which is fine with me. Most of the crap stuff is staying on the east side of town.



*Just watch - now that you've said that, she'll come knocking at your door ...*


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Just watch - now that you've said that, she'll come knocking at your door ...*


I think she's starting now. The news had a 9PM update and guess what? The storm has STOPPED! It's not moving at all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I think she's starting now. The news had a 9PM update and guess what? The storm has STOPPED! It's not moving at all!


*
Just stay dry & safe because it'll be a while before we can come down to rescue you *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Just stay dry & safe because it'll be a while before we can come down to rescue you *


I'll keep that in mind! Well...I'm heading off to bed now.


----------



## turning40withMickey

Hi !
I am just back ( just in time, though metro isn't giving too sad a weather report) from ten days of Florida adventure.

I was so lucky to stumble upon your lovely home before leaving.....
A homie gave me a great travel plan, and it was exactly right.
Macraven said to hit the parking garage by 7:45 and I would be about eight cars back.  We got there at 7:42 and there were seven cars ahead.
We were first in line at the ticket scanner and entered the park by8:40.  We scored front row seats on Hulk with no wait at all, moved to Spiderman, then the dragons, and had done the biggies by NINE FIFTEEN.

Thanks for the helpful hints, macraven!
You rock! 

The kids loved these big coasters,
and Universal was a hit as well......similar plan, then time to be the audience for a commercial for Nick's new tv show, DS was a contestant on Fear Factor Live.......the Horror Make Up show was funny and relaxing.....
all in all a wonderful trip.  I got the seven day passes and we did two days at each park, a good bargain!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey turning40....what part of Fear Factor was your DS a part of?  My brother was a contestant a year and a half ago.


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birthday, Mac!!!! *giant bear hugs*


----------



## KStarfish82

Fay is knocking pretty hard on the window....


----------



## Akdar

loribell said:


> Mike you need a vacation!



Yes, only 57 more days!!!  This has been a hectic few months since our May trip, making the upcoming trip probably the most anticipated ever !!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Yes, only 57 more days!!!  This has been a hectic few months since our May trip, making the upcoming trip probably the most anticipated ever !!!



*You sound like Lee ... he's been saying the same thing since our May trip ... 

We're down to 49 days, 9 hours now  *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *You sound like Lee ... he's been saying the same thing since our May trip ...
> 
> We're down to 49 days, 9 hours now  *




19 days!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> 19 days!!!!



*I know ... that's so exciting!!!  You'll have a blast I'm sure*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I know ... that's so exciting!!!  You'll have a blast I'm sure*



Unless my work makes me mad and makes me work. But I seriously doubt they will unless they're trying to make me quit.


----------



## Tinker-tude

_HAPPY B-DAY, MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

I know, I'm a tad bit late.  Never a free moment around here lately.

Just wanted to stop in and say hi before going to bed.  Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


Taminator


----------



## dlbbwu

Where is my brain??? 


_Happy Birthday Mac!!!! _

Sorry I am late, but they always say better late than never.  The DW and DD will be going to Indy this weekend to play in a tournament and the DS and I will be staying home and going to a Cardinals ball game on Saturday.  I see you will be in Carmel after Labor day...when?  Maybe there will be another tournament in Indy and we can hook up!   

Everyone continue to be safe down south.  Thinking of you from Indiana, where it is getting more humid.


----------



## Metro West

I had some wind and very little rain last night from the storm. I can deal with that!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Sorry I've been so busy. SC was mountains of fun. More on that, and a possible trippie, later.


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...

So How is everyone in the "sunshine" state today ?? I hope Fay wasn't too hard on you guys.

Have to ask darkie if you went to Hard Rock Park while you were in SC ? I hear the park is dead all the time . Hardley any lines . Is this the case ? I am looking to go next summer and hope it is still open by then ... 


Busy day here . The weather is nice and cool today maybe I will take the little guy to the park to ride his bike , play some ball or something . Got to get tot he stores to return some wedding crafts we didn't use and then to get a B-day gift and a backpack for my son . He is getting worse then the girls . First he really wanted Monster jam NOW he wants Speed Racer . Toys R us had one now lets see if i can go find it .  . 

Off to get some stuff done on the  web. BBL


----------



## macraven

a quick drive by................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






bbl


----------



## minniejack

If you are going to Hard Rock Park in Myrtle, head to Broadway at the Beach's Myrtle Beach customer Service ctr 1st.  We discovered you can get way cheaper tickets for _everything down there._


----------



## loribell

Slow down there missy!


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone in Florida is staying safe and keeping dry!!
I love reading your posts so I thought I would drop in and say hi!!
My family is off to US in 38 days!!  I have 2 sons that are sooo excited. ( mom & dad are kinda excited too)

D


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies!

DD Chrissy is driving me crazy right now  
She must be bored and has been demanding most of the summer.
Can't wait til she goes back to school tomorrow   

Back to school picnic went well yest.
The one co-president of our PTA wants me to step up and volunteer- she wants me to be on one of the PTA committees. I told her I am not going to head up a committee, but hopefully volunteer here and there. I was hoping one of the comittees I was on 3 yrs ago, was hoping that certain mom was going to step down, but doesn't look like it  I would have volunteered for that same committee again, but I'm not going to, as that certain mom and I don't get along- or I should say she is bossy  
I know the one Co-president I talked to last night. Know her thru cub scouts and now thru boy scouts.   
Found out at the school picnic that Matthew's gifted teacher is going to be introducing Shakespeare to the 5th/6th grade gifted kids. I would think it would be basic intro to Shakespeare  
It should be fun! I really don't know how Matthew is going to pick up on Shakespeare. I guess we'll see what happens during the school yr.
I have an inkling this is going to be one interesting school yr      

I'm tired today. Think I'm trying to fight off a cold. 


Welcome, circelli!  

Hey, where's Gemma? It's back to school time. Is Gemma drinking again or did the Burger King dude take her away and they got hitched    j/k


----------



## turning40withMickey

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey turning40....what part of Fear Factor was your DS a part of?  My brother was a contestant a year and a half ago.



DS volunteered to drink the concoction of curdled milk, fish heads, worms, and beetles.......
He wanted to do the whole show, but you have to be 18.
WE got to go in first, sit in the second row, and take great video of it.
He didn't win.......he couldn't drink the whole five ounces, but it was fun.
We had to head over to the MIB store for some lifesavers as soon as the show finished!


----------



## turning40withMickey

We enjoyed the Spiderman breakfast at the Confisco grille.
The food was good, though not extravagant.
Spidey was awesome, a real conversationalist and I got lots of cute pics.
THing one and two were fun, too.
There were five of us..
and the grand total bill was 97 bucks! (YIKES)
70something for the five meals, tax and 20 percent gratuity.

It was fun, but I don't think we would do it again,
specially when you can eat breakfast buffets every two feet for 3.99 per person (Ponderosa, Sizzler, etc)


----------



## circelli

My sister did the Fear Factor thing a couple years ago...apparently for her FEAR IS A FACTOR !!! 
Is it true that the Fear Factor building will be closed for HHN?


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> My sister did the Fear Factor thing a couple years ago...apparently for her FEAR IS A FACTOR !!!
> Is it true that the Fear Factor building will be closed for HHN?




Thats where they have the Bill and Ted show.It was closed last year during the day..


----------



## donaldduck352

Oh bye the way,good afternoon all..

Tropical storm Fay is like a bad habit,it wonn't leave.Getting record rainfall out of it.She is supposed to make a left turn and head turns me.Bring it on!!!
We can use that rain...

Looks like a very wet day at the parks today.I love going during this time,hardly any crowds..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Hope all is well with everyone ...

Gotta go check out the HHN website ... bbl *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

Welcome, Circelli!  You are the newest homie on the SAN thread.

I just got back from a 6 hour round trip to Alabama to rescue a dog from a county shelter.  She was found as a stray with no collar, tags, or microchip, and no one called the shelter looking for her.  They had her listed as 1-2 years old.  She's a five month old baby!  They have no idea at the shelter how big these dogs get.  I guess she was too shy to act like a puppy at the scary shelter, but she's been wiggling, wagging, and licking at top speed ever since we came home.  She was ecstatic to see my two dogs, who quickly grumbled at her to calm down.  They're older and grouchier.  I'll have this little bundle of joy until Sunday afternoon.  Then she's off to her new foster home.

Gotta run and see if she needs to go potty.  Her name is Cher.

Tam


----------



## donaldduck352

Ok all i'm going to count some sheep..

Tam,thats gotta be hard to be a foster home for dogs.I couldnn't do it.I get atched to quikly.We have a Rottwieler rescue here that our family worked with for 3months.We couldnn't do it anymore cuase of that reason..

Goodnight all,wake you in the morning..


----------



## circelli

My heart would break each time a dog had to leave....my allergies would be better but my heart would be broken 
I am getting more and more excited, my  4 year old son is starting school in 2 weeks!!! Then at the end of the month we go to Universal!!!  I hope he doesn't think it will always be like that 
Reading everything thing here gets me soooo excited for our trip and reading people TR's really help my planning!!
 This is for all you guys in Florida eat up and keep dry!!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading to bed and will try to sleep better tonight than last night. I get stressed about the storm and sleep doesn't come easy.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

coastermom said:


> Morning all ...
> 
> So How is everyone in the "sunshine" state today ?? I hope Fay wasn't too hard on you guys.
> 
> Have to ask darkie if you went to Hard Rock Park while you were in SC ? I hear the park is dead all the time . Hardley any lines . Is this the case ? I am looking to go next summer and hope it is still open by then ...


LOL, sunshine state. Rain ALL day today. And for the rest of the week, most likely. The parks were DEAD, but apparently yesterday was evel slower.

I did not go to Hard Rock Park. We stayed in the Charleston area the whole time.


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> LOL, sunshine state. Rain ALL day today. And for the rest of the week, most likely. The parks were DEAD, but apparently yesterday was evel slower.
> 
> I did not go to Hard Rock Park. We stayed in the Charleston area the whole time.


 
charleston is bee-u-ti-ful & i believe even more muggy than central Florida didja tour the city?  fort?  aircraft carrier?

a really crappy day here , drive by to see if all the natives (although restless) weathered the storm...carry on my wayword sons


----------



## the Dark Marauder

keishashadow said:


> charleston is bee-u-ti-ful & i believe even more muggy than central Florida didja tour the city?  fort?  aircraft carrier?
> 
> a really crappy day here , drive by to see if all the natives (although restless) weathered the storm...carry on my wayword sons



We went to downtown one day. And it rained. And the streets flooded.

There was a lot of awesome architecture there. Me likey good architecture.


----------



## coastermom

Ok Hopeful that Fay will GO AWAY soon guys . I am also looking for LOTS and LOTS of MUMMY DUST   WE need great weather for NEXT FRIDAY the 29th . My Dear Sister is freaking out now and well the  is becoming BRIDEZILLA .. .. She really is in need of another drink  . WE had lots of those in AC and well we felt nothing . I have learned a stressed bride is a bride in need of a ... LANDSHARK ..  

Enough wedding talk . Taking my oldest DD and DS to Six Flags for a concert on Thursday . My other DD is off to PA with her friends . I know the parents really good so she should be fine .  Saturday is Irish  night at our swim club for adults only    so I will be out  again  . So we have a busy last few days before School  and Work   starts again . I CAN'T BELIEVE THE SUMMER IS ALMOST OVER !! .. 

Ok gotta run need to get everyone ready for the next few days . Will be back on Friday to see how everyone is .


----------



## KStarfish82

So another soggy day in FL.  Well it was hard to sleep because the rain was pounding against our bedroom window.  So what did we want to do today?

Go shopping?

No.

Go see a movie?

No.

Go to a museum like Ripley's?

No.

So where did we end up going for my sister's birthday (she is 25 today)....TYPHOON LAGOON.  Surprisingly, one of the best days we have had there.  No lines, no waiting, the wave pool maybe had 50 people in it IN AUGUST.  Had a really good time, and it was warm!

Then we went to Golden Corral for my sis...her choice of course.  Tasty, and extremely filling meal....

So we went back to our Timeshare, rested for a little while, and then around 8ish we hit Downtown Disney.  Do a little looking and shopping and head back.  So here I am now.  The rain is hitting the window and the wind is blowing.  What can you do?


So going back to the morning....

Who would think to go to a waterpark when it is raining?  (except Disney or UO diehards of course!)

You ever had the feeling that there was a reason why you did something or why you went to a certain place.  Well as silly as this is going to sound, I believe that there was a reason that we went to Typhoon Lagoon today.
Well the day turned out to give us a surprise.....

Be back a little later with the story and pics to back it up....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ack, tease!


----------



## coastermom

Now play nice and SHARE your good news ... I need to know now I will have to come on in the morning to see the pictures . 

I bet she had a year of a million dreams thingie happen to her ..but i don't know ..Still waiting  

Night night all


----------



## KStarfish82

Unfortunately, it was not anything from the Year of a Million Dreams....one can only hope  

The story may seem silly to some (maybe most), but I think it is cute.

Well we decide to go to Typhoon Lagoon.  At this point it is pouring and we just want to find one dry spot to throw our duffel bag.  So we find a little "hut" by Ketchakidee Kreek and throw our stuff there.  We head to Shark Reef and then to some body slides.  After, we decide that since we are close to Crush n Gusher, we would take a spin.  As expected, no line.

So we go around a few times.  While my bro and father decided to take one last spin, I decided to wait for them in that little pool on the side.  So I hop in, sit because it is so shallow and look around.  I then spot something abnormal.






Can you guess what it is?


It's a rabbit!

So I look over, call to my sis to come over, and went to check if it was ok. Well he was just frozen in place.  He could not go anywhere   If he had jumped off, he would have drowned, and ho could not hop up.

We had absolutely nothing to pick this thing up with.  My father and bro come along and watch the rabbit as I go over to the lifeguard.  I tell him that he is stuck there and if he had a net.  (There was no way I was going to pick it up with my bare hand...too many diseases nowadays)

The lifeguard did not, but he did call to get someone to bring something.  Well 15 minutes later, no one had come, the poor little thing was shivering, and we had drawn an audience of obnoxious people that of course, "knew what to do."  I told them to back off because you will have some fool try to be a hero and wind up doing more hard then good.  (When it comes to animals, I do not tolerate incompetence).

So the guard called three times and nothing.  So I went to a different lifeguard (who did not speak English), and got a towel.  At this point, I scooped it up with the towel and put it in on the side.  Well, he didn't move.  He was just kinda stunned.  





So I yelled to my brother to get a dry towel to try him off.  





He was still not really moving and shaking so I scooped him up in the towel and held him against myself to keep him warm.  At this point I was calling him Thumper and everyone wanted to see the bundle I was carrying.

We decided that he was still to shaky to just let him go, so we brought him up to the Guest Service area, where EVERY CM wanted to take a look and say hello.  He finally had stopped shaking and I could feel that his breathing was more rhythmic.  Well, they call the Disney Animal Control and a guy comes with a little carrying case.  He said that he will find a nice dry place for him.






It seems that no matter where I go, the lifeguard skills always kick in


----------



## loribell

Way to go Katie! Saving the poor little bunny. I bet it was scared nearly to death. 

And a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTI!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning,from a soggy Florida.Hard to believe Melbourne got 25inches of rain...


----------



## Metro West

Well...we have another beautiful Florida day to deal with. I'll be glad when $*%&# storm is gone!


----------



## circelli

Hmmmm, sounds like fun with the bunny 
I hope that US will be fun for my little guys...only 4 and 2.5???
My sister is coming with us so I believe that the boys will have a GREAT time no matter what!!
AAHHHH stop the rain in Florida you will all become fish!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Yep, another soggy day.

Great if you're at the parks--no waits, except P-Flyers.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Hi Homies!!!

KStarfish82 - Awesome save for that poor little bun.   

So I just found out we might not be able to swing our November trip, I am totally bummed.  We are going to push it back until after Christmas.  If any of you had to pick between February, March, and April, which month would you choose to go to Universal?


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> We went to downtown one day. And it rained. And the streets flooded.
> 
> There was a lot of awesome architecture there. Me likey good architecture.


 
i found it fascinating how they built the homes long & narrow (keeping frontage small) to escape the tax man 

WAY TO GO KFED you have such a nuturing nature 



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Hi Homies!!!
> 
> KStarfish82 -
> 
> So I just found out we might not be able to swing our November trip, I am totally bummed. We are going to push it back until after Christmas. If any of you had to pick between February, March, and April, which month would you choose to go to Universal?


 
nutz, sorry to hear.

i'd try to avoid spring break, we really liked early Feb before President's day (although it doesn't really matter if ur onsite @ U that day i suppose ); we made the mistake of thinking Epcot was manageable so we went to the MK ...live & learn

I just bumped up our flight down to a 6:45 am departure (more time @ U , more time for family to whine about  waking up early )

have a great day


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone

K-fish ... that Bunny was so sweet ... glad you were able to rescue him/her  

Todd ... if it's any consolation, it's another cool rainy day here today too - very autumn like.*


----------



## roseprincess

Good afternoon homies!

FREEDOM!!!!     
Nice to be away from my kids for a time being.

First day of school for my kids!  
THey will be getting off of school in 2 1/2 hrs tho.
I woke up with a nice headache this morning, still have it  

Went out toTarget and Walgreens this morning.
got some other stuff done this morning.

Was able to crank up my Wishes CD and play it about 3 times already!   My dd Chrissy hates when I play that CD. she turns it off on me usually.
Playing other CDs now.



K-Fish- WTG with rescuing the bunny!  
Oh, and I love Typhoon Lagoon!! I love the wave pool there! We didn't go to TL on this last trip, but went on Chrissy's MAW trip 4 yrs ago and back in 1994.

Tinker-tude- WTG rescuing the puppy  

Hope the storm will go away for all our FL homies  

Hi  to all


----------



## turning40withMickey

Just wanted to show off my handiwork in making us matching shirts for US/IOA.  THese were a huge hit! Not only at the breakfast, but because they don't actually sell a "thing 5", DD9 got so many questions and attention, she just basked all day long!


(camera reset its date, this pic was really taken last week!)


----------



## minniejack

Loved the bunny rescue 

my DD13 couldn't wait while I ran back into grocery store, so he took the keys, went to car and sat in drivers seat.
A little boy went by the car and said to his mom, "Look a student driver."  
The mom replied, "No, honey, that's just a midget."


----------



## turning40withMickey

I asked months ago about matching shirts at Universal and one of you regulars suggested these.


----------



## roseprincess

turning40- cool shirts and pics!  
I take it your kids may wear those for Halloween as well?


----------



## turning40withMickey

roseprincess said:


> turning40- cool shirts and pics!
> I take it your kids may wear those *for Halloween as well*?



That would be too easy.
They will come up with some complicated idea they desperately need to be about Oct 30th 

I am big into matching shirts on vaca, 
and they are pretty accomodating.

We have five sets now!
(but these are the first non Disney ones!)


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Todd ... if it's any consolation, it's another cool rainy day here today too - very autumn like.*


After these few days with cooler temps, it's going to seem really hot when the 90's return this weekend.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> After these few days with cooler temps, it's going to seem really hot when the 90's return this weekend.



*I know!!  It was around 92F a few days ago ... now it's about 55F - I'm wearing my sweat pants and my hoodie from WDW today ... then this weekend it's supposed to go back up to about 85F ... sheesh!!  No wonder I'm starting to feel a cold coming on *


----------



## donaldduck352

We are getting the effects of Fay now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  There is going to be alot of this the next couple of days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Other then that Hi all...


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Thank you Lori!!!

I'm sure you heard from Katie, we went to Typhoon Lagoon in the rain on my bday and it was awesome!  

Hello to all and yes, I do check in once in a while to read up  ...just not as often as I used to (2-3 times a day! LOL)

Happy Belated Birthday to Mac!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Here is a soothing song for all of us stuck with Fay:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscogedAWTI

A little sappy for me,but kinda fitting...


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> Here is a soothing song for all of us stuck with Fay:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscogedAWTI
> 
> A little sappy for me,but kinda fitting...


Very appropriate indeed.


----------



## donaldduck352

Where is mac lately,she did a drive-by yesterday 1 time,and really has not posted since Tuesday.This is not like her 

Drop in and say hi,we miss ya!!


----------



## marciemi

Turning 40 - here are my 3 "things" last halloween:






The Thing 5 one is really cool - did you make that on a computer?  I'm amazed how well it came out if so.  The ones I bought at US really faded (the white in the circle flaked off) after the first washing.

I know those of you dealing with Fay really don't want to hear this, but they recently said that since July 11th (6 weeks tomorrow), the Green Bay area has gotten less than 1/10th of an inch of rain.  Maybe that explains why I haven't had to cut my grass in two weeks (and why it's turning brown!).

Sorry I haven't been around.  Well, I have been reading, but just no time to reply.  Got caught up on a bunch of emails with friends and it seems like it's one or the other.

Big news is that Matt made varsity this year for soccer.  Yeah, he's a junior, and he should, but he was REALLY stressed that he wouldn't.  They announced teams yesterday afternoon.  He may not get to play as much as he'd like, but he's excited to be on the varsity team at least!

In the meantime, I'm just struggling with trying to get all 3 boys schedules straightened up for school.  They assigned Matt and Stephen to the same Spanish 3 class, which I'm just not comfortable with, especially since Matt hated the teacher, and Stephen loved her (and Stephen will spend the entire class sucking up and showing off and Matt will refuse to participate).  Went in today and spent an hour with the counselor and determined that not only is it impossible to change Matt's schedule (hoping we could get him in with the other teacher), but it was also impossible to change Stephen's. 

Absolutely NOTHING else that Matt needed in his schedule was offered that hour.  He needs gym, but could only take freshman (not cool as a junior) or girls' gym, which I think he might enjoy, but they'd probably frown on!  Yes, they segregate kids for gym here.   Anyways, they're both in too many "only offered once" classes - either AP, or things like certain levels of band or choir.  SO they're stuck with each other and Matt's just going to have to get over it.   

Katie - we also did Typhoon Lagoon in the driving rain after our surfing one day and it was completely empty, but the kids were whining about being cold (of course they'd been in the water for 5 hours straight at that time, but still).  Seems like the way to go if the weather's at all warm!  

Glad you saved the bunnies.  It reminds me of a story when Eric was little.  My older two were doing a day camp at the zoo, and one day after we dropped them off, we just stayed for a couple hours.  We went over to the (huge) playground they had there and Eric (then about 2), went off to play.  He came running back and grabbed me to show me something.  I followed him over and underneath one of the climbing structures, there were a whole bunch of baby somethings!  We quickly called one security person over who said "Eww, rats!"  Now, they looked awfully big to me to be rats, so we waited while they got someone from the zoo staff, who told us they were all baby bunnies (but didn't have the fur yet).  They took them off to somewhere better for them in the zoo than the middle of the playground!   Still, you'd think if you worked at the zoo you could tell bunnies from rats!


----------



## RAPstar

hi everyone. just checking in.


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> Here is a soothing song for all of us stuck with Fay:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscogedAWTI
> 
> A little sappy for me,but kinda fitting...


I remember this song- didn't remember the video as much, but I do enjoy the video.


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday, dolPhinlovER!!!    

marcie- congrats to Matt making varsity soccer!   

Hi Rob/Andy  

Hi to all  


Mac must be having a date night with her DH, I think?   He just got back from out of town. 


Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 




*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> Here is a soothing song for all of us stuck with Fay:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscogedAWTI
> 
> A little sappy for me,but kinda fitting...



ZOMG!!! I love me some Eurythmics and Annie Lennox. I got to meet her last September when she was touring her newest album. She puts on a good show. She didn't do this song, but she did enough of both the Eurythmics material and her solo stuff to make me happy......besides her starting the show with my most favoritest song evah!!!! (her cover of "No More 'I Love You's'" if you were wondering)


----------



## dlbbwu

Morning everyone!   A very busy day/weekend.

  I am at work I am supposed to get off at 7:00 am.  I have a meeting at 8:30 for about an hour.  Run home and sleep until 1:30 and drive to Indianapolis _(Mac, you interested???)_ to watch the daughter play in a tennis tournament.  Spend the night, then wake up early (5:00 am) and drive back home to get on a bus at 10:00 and go to a ST. Louis Cardnials game.  Should return home late that night.
  Sunday is a league tennis day where the city of Evansville has invited the public to participate.  It is from 2:00 - 5:00 pm, but I bet it will be an all day thing.

In conclusion, if I survive the weekend, it would be a miracle.  Wish me luck, please.   
Still hoping everyone south is OK....


----------



## Metro West

Another beautiful Florida day on tap...the winds and rains are _still_ coming down in droves. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## donaldduck352

I hear ya Metro.But at least its Friday.They cannceled school over here so the traffic is not going to be to bad at least....


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> I hear ya Metro.But at least its Friday.They cannceled school over here so the traffic is not going to be to bad at least....


 
Wow, we have never had school cancelled up here (Indiana) due to the type of weather you all are receiving.  We are only cancelled for snow.


----------



## donaldduck352

Yeah kinda surprised me to.Its coming down pretty steady out there and going to do it all day.The kids are enjoying it tho...


----------



## raph_b

Morning guys - I feel that now I'm a true redhead I can hang out with the homies 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## donaldduck352

raph_b said:


> Morning guys - I feel that now I'm a true redhead I can hang out with the homies
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!



Whatever you do donn't change anything on your avatar.It has been known to change your tag..

You can change your siggie and thank the TF tho!!!


----------



## raph_b

donaldduck352 said:


> Whatever you do donn't change anything on your avatar.It has been known to change your tag..
> 
> You can change your siggie and thank the TF tho!!!



It shall be done


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

I have a lot of ketchuping to do!  Homies like to type on Thursdays.  I'll have to finish ketchup later, but here's a start.

Great save of the bunny, Katie!  Love the pics of the poor tiny furball.



donaldduck352 said:


> Tam, thats gotta be hard to be a foster home for dogs.I couldnn't do it.I get atched to quikly.We have a Rottwieler rescue here that our family worked with for 3months.We couldnn't do it anymore cuase of that reason..





circelli said:


> My heart would break each time a dog had to leave....my allergies would be better but my heart would be broken




The first foster is always the hardest for all the new volunteers.  I didn't foster for the first year I was in rescue for that very reason.  And my husband was afraid I'd turn into the crazy lady on the hill with 40 dogs.  But if you begin with the mindset that you are a temporary stop on the way to the dog's perfect home, it helps.  I see myself as each foster's favorite aunt, or favorite teacher, and I try to stay in contact with the new owners.  Yes, I get attached, but I love them enough to send them to their perfect home and look forward to helping and getting acquainted with another dog friend.  




circelli said:


> Hmmmm, sounds like fun with the bunny
> I hope that US will be fun for my little guys...only 4 and 2.5???
> My sister is coming with us so I believe that the boys will have a GREAT time no matter what!!
> AAHHHH stop the rain in Florida you will all become fish!!!



The kids will have a great time!  There are plenty of fun things to see and do.  You may want to do a search on the main forum for all the little kid activities.  I know there have been several written.  My DH and I plan to rotate turns playing with the 2 y/o in the play/water areas while the other one does things with the 7 y/o.  So the 7 y/o get to do everything twice.   We'll use the baby swap for the scary rides, and go to all the shows together.




Tizzy_Meliss said:


> So I just found out we might not be able to swing our November trip, I am totally bummed.  We are going to push it back until after Christmas.  If any of you had to pick between February, March, and April, which month would you choose to go to Universal?




You HAVE to go January 7-13.  Why?  We'll be there, and I don't want to be the only Homie playing.  DM will be working, so he can't play with us either.  There aren't any crowds in January, and the prices go up for spring break.  So you see that January is you ONLY option.  




turning40withMickey said:


> I asked months ago about matching shirts at Universal and one of you regulars suggested these.



Love the shirts with the Marge wigs!  Very fun.



turning40withMickey said:


> I am big into matching shirts on vaca,
> and they are pretty accomodating.
> 
> We have five sets now!
> (but these are the first non Disney ones!)




I like matching shirts, too.  Even if we only do it one day of our vacation, we always have at least that one day with matching shirts.  I wish there was a Universal Store online.  I always manage to ruin iron on transfers, so I'm paying Zazzle and Cafe Press to do my work for me.

Bye for now, gotta start school.  Hang in there, my soggy Homies in FL.

Taminator


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Just checking in . Went to the local six flags last night and it was Packed. My oldest DD took her friend  to see the concert there . Four bands were there Good Charlotte ( I like them ) , Boys like girls , metro station and the maine. It was good but LONG .  I just got up an hour ago and I am still tired .  


Off to the pool today and then shopping for back to school later. busy weekend again . 

BBL


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Friday homies-

Day 2 of school today for the kiddos for us  
DD has been doing the "loser" sign to cars going by at our bus stop in the mornings   
She drives me crazy  but at the same time she is funny  
I tell her not to do that, but she does it anyways. Must be the tween stuff she picks up on.

Been busy beautifying myself (colored my hair and painted my toenails)  
DH and DS are going camping for Boy Scouts. Leaving later this afternoon(if DH gets off of work at decent time). Should be back home sometime on Sunday.
I pray they don't get hurt(no broken legs, arms,sprained ankles). I always worry about safety and stuff like that. 
I and DD will miss them! 
Gotta finish doing  and packing DS's stuff for camping.


----------



## macraven

hey homie metro west...................yes you!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Another beautiful Florida day on tap...the winds and rains are _still_ coming down in droves. I'm going back to bed.



*I love the way you think!!!

Oh and by the way ...
*


----------



## jillybeene71

hi peeps...

Happy Birthday Metro 
 
Happy Belated Birthday Mac

Its been a while since ive posted, but i have been lurking just to see whats up. 
Have a great rest of the day yall.


----------



## ky07

*Happy Birthday Todd



*


----------



## Metro West

Thanks for the birthday wishes all!


----------



## donaldduck352

Oh its your birthday Todd..Happy B-DAY DUDE


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> Oh its your birthday Todd..Happy B-DAY DUDE


 Thanks!


----------



## roseprincess

Happy birthday, Todd!


----------



## Metro West

roseprincess said:


> Happy birthday, Todd!


Thanks Rose!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Birthday train Todd , guess it's too wet to enjoy a birthday spin in the parks ...that's okay, when it dries out...

hurry back, hurry back


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Happy Birthday train Todd , guess it's too wet to enjoy a birthday spin in the parks ...that's okay, when it dries out...
> 
> hurry back, hurry back


Thanks Little Leota..er..Janet! The HM is calling me...I won't tell you what it's calling me as this is a family board.


----------



## keishashadow

lol


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! Awesome day today. I got a prepaid card for $450 from my company today for a 3 month contest the store I'm at now won (and I was at said sotre for only one of the 3 months). I'm keeping $150 and giving the rest to my mom cause she had to ge the timing belts replaced on her car (over $900!!). Then I won 2 free tickets to the Projekt Revolution (featuring Linkin Park) tour tomorrow night!!! If only it were pay day.....or closer to my trip! lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> hurry back, hurry back



*... Be sure to bring your death certificate if you decide to join us. Make final arrangements now. We've been dying to meet you. * 

*... yes I know just about all the script by heart*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Awesome day today. I got a prepaid card for $450 from my company today for a 3 month contest the store I'm at now won (and I was at said sotre for only one of the 3 months). I'm keeping $150 and giving the rest to my mom cause she had to ge the timing belts replaced on her car (over $900!!). Then I won 2 free tickets to the Projekt Revolution (featuring Linkin Park) tour tomorrow night!!! If only it were pay day.....or closer to my trip! lol



*WTG!!!  *


----------



## roseprincess

Todd- you're welcome  

Andy/Rob- Congrats on the winnings!    

Hi to all   


Now I am the fly-swatter mom again, as Chrissy spotted a fly and she's freaking out  
A mother's work is never done.


Good night all.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... Be sure to bring your death certificate if you decide to join us. Make final arrangements now. We've been dying to meet you. *
> 
> *... yes I know just about all the script by heart*


While we're on the HM subject...what really burns me up is the fact that...there is a whole section of dialogue missing from this HM. It's the part where you go through the hall of doors and enter into the seance room. If you've never ridden the HM before...you have no idea who the head is that's talking to the spirits. It just makes me mad!


----------



## Tinker-tude

HAPPY B-DAY, TODD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Good to see you pop in for a moment to announce it and celebrate, Mac.  I hope you're okay and just really busy in fun ways.



raph_b said:


> Morning guys - I feel that now I'm a true redhead I can hang out with the homies
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!



Congratulations, Raph the Proud Redhead!

Hey, Bonny - I just noticed your wedding picture in your signature.  Too cute!



RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Awesome day today. I got a prepaid card for $450 from my company today for a 3 month contest the store I'm at now won (and I was at said sotre for only one of the 3 months). I'm keeping $150 and giving the rest to my mom cause she had to ge the timing belts replaced on her car (over $900!!). Then I won 2 free tickets to the Projekt Revolution (featuring Linkin Park) tour tomorrow night!!! If only it were pay day.....or closer to my trip! lol



Awesome news!  That's really sweet of you to help your mom out with her car bill.  How many days to UO now?  TOO MANY, I know.  

Marcie, I feel for you trying to work out schedules and deal with classroom sibling rivalry.  If it's any comfort, it will all be over in a few years.  I thought they still had segregated gym classes everywhere.   At least, the six states I've lived in all had segregated gym classes starting in Middle School/Jr. High.

Ta-ta for now.  Taking the dogs out, bathing kids, opening box of books that arrived today, writing an irritated letter to AT&T for their bad accounting practices, prepping for my Sunday School lesson, catching up on some Olympics, doing a load of laundry, and seeing if I can get to bed before 2 AM.  I just don't think that'll happen.  At least tomorrow is Saturday and I do'nt have to get up too early.


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> HAPPY B-DAY, TODD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> While we're on the HM subject...what really burns me up is the fact that...there is a whole section of dialogue missing from this HM. It's the part where you go through the hall of doors and enter into the seance room. If you've never ridden the HM before...you have no idea who the head is that's talking to the spirits. It just makes me mad!


 
@ least they didn't stick a PIXAR charactar into the mix 

knew there was something different (there) couldn't put my finger on it...seems as though they sped up the ride vehicles tooor i just want to linger


----------



## loribell

Sorry I am so slow today Todd but...






HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## circelli

Hi there everyone 
How do I do the search on the main forum?
The weather should be better in Florida this weekend, here it is going to be great.....DH has soccer playoffs and soccer party.  That can only mean 1 thing...NO KIDS  
I am hoping to sleep in and looking forward to not being woke up in the middle of the night because someone can't see me 
I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!

D


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> Hi there everyone
> How do I do the search on the main forum?
> The weather should be better in Florida this weekend, here it is going to be great.....DH has soccer playoffs and soccer party.  That can only mean 1 thing...NO KIDS
> I am hoping to sleep in and looking forward to not being woke up in the middle of the night because someone can't see me
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!
> 
> D


Welcome! The search feature doesn't work that well so I wish you the best of luck trying to find something on the main boards.    



loribell said:


> Sorry I am so slow today Todd but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you had a great day!


Thanks Lori! 







keishashadow said:


> @ least they didn't stick a PIXAR charactar into the mix
> 
> knew there was something different (there) couldn't put my finger on it...seems as though they sped up the ride vehicles tooor i just want to linger


And they had better NOT bring Pixar into the HM or hundreds of fans like me would be kicking some Disney management butt!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... Be sure to bring your death certificate if you decide to join us. Make final arrangements now. We've been dying to meet you. *
> 
> *... yes I know just about all the script by heart*



I miss the HM. It's been almost ages since I've been to WDW. Seriously considering buying a 1 day park hopper and hitting up the new rides and my favs. Heck, I may be tempted to get a 2 day one, lol. Wait and see!!


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Hi there everyone
> How do I do the search on the main forum?
> The weather should be better in Florida this weekend, here it is going to be great.....DH has soccer playoffs and soccer party. That can only mean 1 thing...NO KIDS
> I am hoping to sleep in and looking forward to not being woke up in the middle of the night because someone can't see me
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!
> 
> D


 
if u set ur page to Disneyland Gold it works..sometimes, taking u to advanced search page 

Todd if u start kickin butt, beware the HM undertakers...i've seen them weild a wicked shovel during the MNSSHP parade 

ralph is red? bribe worked eh?


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Awesome day today. I got a prepaid card for $450 from my company today for a 3 month contest the store I'm at now won (and I was at said sotre for only one of the 3 months). I'm keeping $150 and giving the rest to my mom cause she had to ge the timing belts replaced on her car (over $900!!). Then I won 2 free tickets to the Projekt Revolution (featuring Linkin Park) tour tomorrow night!!! If only it were pay day.....or closer to my trip! lol


 
betcha ur the fav. child today 
congrats 

what a great concert to win tix 

re Disney tix, have u considered buying MNSSHP tix (u can get into park @ 4 pm & ride & it's cheaper than the 1 day tix


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> While we're on the HM subject...what really burns me up is the fact that...there is a whole section of dialogue missing from this HM. It's the part where you go through the hall of doors and enter into the seance room. If you've never ridden the HM before...you have no idea who the head is that's talking to the spirits. It just makes me mad!





keishashadow said:


> @ least they didn't stick a PIXAR charactar into the mix
> 
> knew there was something different (there) couldn't put my finger on it...seems as though they sped up the ride vehicles tooor i just want to linger



*... Or Eddie Murphy *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I miss the HM. It's been almost ages since I've been to WDW. Seriously considering buying a 1 day park hopper and hitting up the new rides and my favs. Heck, I may be tempted to get a 2 day one, lol. Wait and see!!


*
HM is our fav and is always our first ride ... and we end up doing a few repeats over the course of our trip ...*


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... Or Eddie Murphy *


----------



## coastermom

MORNING ALL 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD ...
sorry it is late been busy here ...


Ok guys less then a week to our big Wedding in  the family and the bride   is FREAKING OUT .. I think she is starting to over plan and worry about too much . 

I really need school   to start now . I really don't want it to but we really need the extra money . I haven't gotten paid since my trip to WDW and US and we are feeling the pinch now. With this wedding costing over $ 2,000 and my DD just got the bill from her HS and that is going to cost us $300 in books and $700 in Family share. It is a Catholic HS so everyone has to give to Family Share . I just don't know how I am going to get by till I start getting calls again  and then next year how I am going to send two to this school. Our public HS 's here are NOT good they are actually   frighting . Too many kids in too small of a place . Just needed to vent that out .... It all makes me feel like this  and gives me a  ...


MY DD also had a bad day yesterday as the concert we went to at SF the night before she bought a sweatshirt for $40 bucks and it has a marker stain on the pocket we never seen till yesterday morning. Of cause when we got it it was dark out . I tried to clean it    but it didn't work so she is so  and  .  I say just wear it there is nothing we can do now . I guess it is the principal of the whole thing. 

My middle DD is still away and I am kind of missing her  . I am not usually like this but it is weird . School is getting closer and i know the crazy busy days will start and i am going to miss the time we had together all summer . Now she is away and I think she is missing us too ... 


My DS all he wants to do is go to the pool club. He has started to swim on his own and now that is all he wants to do so I think i will be there again today . I know tonight is all adults for Irish night and i am going to go with my DH   ..Date night ..finally   


Off to make some breakfast and get going here today see everyone later


----------



## macraven

another  homie with a celebration today.........


happy birthday alison   aka t- and -a


----------



## loribell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALISON!


----------



## coastermom

Happy Birthday Alison !!! 


Ok off to the flea market and then the  pool ... Will let you know how the flea market is . it is new here and i need to check it out


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Happy Birthday Alison !!!
> 
> 
> Ok off to the flea market and then the  pool ... Will let you know how the flea market is . it is new here and i need to check it out



i hope you don't come back with fleas..........
 i kill myself.......


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i hope you don't come back with fleas..........
> i kill myself.......



   You kill me too!


----------



## Metro West

Alison -


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday, Alison!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

*HAPPY B-DAY, ALISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hope you get at least one wonderful surprise.


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALISON!





WHO PUT MY PERSONAL PICTURE OF ME ON THE INTERNET    my wife wishes


----------



## donaldduck352

Am I the only one on-line.Oh well I'm I'm talking to myself again(thats normal for me)I should be a scareactor at HHN.They give me the leading role 

I'm out of here. I'll check back later...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Sorry I'm late ...*
*
Happy Birthday Alison!!!*


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies! 
I haven't checked in with you guys in ages and here you all have brought me cake. Thank you so much! I have just been here on the DIS occasionally and haven't even finished my trippie yet....


----------



## bubba's mom

Happy Birthday Mac!

Happy Birthday Todd!

Happy Birthday Alison! (wanna share that gift   ) 

Does that cover everyone?

Back to skool Tuesday...yay...more time to myself!  

One last hurrah....leaving for Great Wolf Lodge in Poconos after breakfast...spending the night....Bubba don't know    Be a surprise for him when we get there!

Talked to BIL at FILs tonite in Ocala, FL.  They got 5-7inches of rain from Fay...hope all the redheads are 'kay down there  

Well...I'm working on trippie and getting the boy ready for bed....then, start packing a few things 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

Now Barb, Lori gave him to me; now how could I share him? 
Have fun at Great Wolf and be sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## minniejack

My DD and I went to a bridal shower today for a girl that we didn't even know. 

I looked down at the favors and she had homemade chocolate Mickey lollipops--yummmmm 

I asked her grandmother (which is how we were invited in the 1st place) if she was going to Disney for her honeymoon--she was.

I then told the grandmother all about the Disboards and how she will have to go to HHN because of great rides--Wedding Date Oct 18 

Then part way into her gift unwrapping they had a special present for the groom--all kinds of Mickey bakeware, aprons, etc.  Bride proceeded to unwrap several shirts with Disney characters including one of my son's favorites, Jack Skellington, hence my name Minnie Jack, and Minnie and Mickey plush dolls. 

Suddenly I felt an affinity for this person who I had just met.

Now before you all go thinking that it was useless telling the grandmother about the Disboards and Universal, she is a cool and up-to-date grandma and was writing down the website.

What a great way to start off her new married life.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> betcha ur the fav. child today
> congrats
> 
> what a great concert to win tix
> 
> re Disney tix, have u considered buying MNSSHP tix (u can get into park @ 4 pm & ride & it's cheaper than the 1 day tix



Didn't know that Janet. But I also want to go to Epcot and DHS and Animal Kingdom. lol I met a friend online who lives in Orlando who still has some free passes to his last job. So I may get to go to Epcot and either DHS or DAK with those. I'll look into the MNSSHP if I have time to do it, which I should. I'm there for 6 days so I could do 2 UO/IOA days, 2 days of either Disney or whatever, and then 2 days UO/IOA and then get one last ride in on the day I leave.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> HM is our fav and is always our first ride ... and we end up doing a few repeats over the course of our trip ...*



It's kinda funny, cause the first time I rode HM I didn't really like it cause the stretching room kinda freaked me out. lol Now it's my favorite ride at MK, next to Space Mountain more than likely. Now, if the ExtraTERRORestial Encounter was still there......


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-

Happy 100th page!  

minniejack- the bridal shower sounded neat!  
Sounds like a cool grandma,that she would be interested in the DIS  

Barb- you and your family have a great time at Great Wolf Lodge  
THere is one at the Wisconsin Dells, but I never been to that resort.

My ramblings..
It was so nice to sit with old friends at church last night. Had great worship time at church! 


Have a good day everyone


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Didn't know that Janet. But I also want to go to Epcot and DHS and Animal Kingdom. lol I met a friend online who lives in Orlando who still has some free passes to his last job. So I may get to go to Epcot and either DHS or DAK with those. I'll look into the MNSSHP if I have time to do it, which I should. I'm there for 6 days so I could do 2 UO/IOA days, 2 days of either Disney or whatever, and then 2 days UO/IOA and then get one last ride in on the day I leave.
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, cause the first time I rode HM I didn't really like it cause the stretching room kinda freaked me out. lol Now it's my favorite ride at MK, next to Space Mountain more than likely. Now, if the ExtraTERRORestial Encounter was still there......


 
u should def go....good excuse to dress up as a Disney charactar...i was minnie 

i luv stitch, yet miss the other version too...what r u going do 

barb have fun on that last summer fling 

a day late & spelled wrong too...






http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z92/kirsten1982/Photoshop Stuff/birthday.jpg 
off to church, then canning yet more tomatoes...got bit w/bee yesterday (least i didn't have to use epipen) & boo-hooing over 1st day of skool tomorrow, just how i roll


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> off to church, then canning yet more tomatoes...got bit w/bee yesterday (least i didn't have to use epipen) & boo-hooing over 1st day of skool tomorrow, just how i roll


Janet, hope you are doing ok, with the bee sting


----------



## minniejack

[/QUOTE] then canning yet more tomatoes...got bit w/bee yesterday (least i didn't have to use epipen) & boo-hooing over 1st day of skool tomorrow, just how i roll[/QUOTE]

I have been putting off the last 10 pounds or so....probably rotten by the time I get to them again--what a chore Hope the sting feels better.

My DD15 starts high school this year.

She started cross country and has seen the pounds come melting off--makes me what to run--nah....my knees tell me just stick to walking. 

DD13 starts 7th and football--we sort of made him at 1st because we told him he couldn't put all of his eggs in one tennis basket--but he is loving the guy stuff and it is something that he and his sister cannot compete with each other in.....yeah 

Well..... off to school supply shop, then drop off my daughter at her newspaper meeting, then church and a church dinner. Got your backs.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  We are back 

But less than six months til we are back!!!

Not much doing today....just lounging and sitting back and unpacking.




Happy Belated Birthdays to Todd and Alison!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/Afternoon everyone ...*



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  We are back
> 
> But less than six months til we are back!!!



*   ... the longest time between trips for us is between our May and October trips ... but after October it'll only be 3 months until our January trip (and cruise)  *


----------



## loribell

Glad you made it back safely Katie. I hope you were able to have a good time.


----------



## roseprincess

Welcome back, Katie! 



DH and Matthew came home safely from camping a few hours ago. No one got hurt and no broken bones, etc  
Matthew had an awesome time! He swam in Lake Michigan yest. with the boys for a couple of hours. Good time bonding with da boys  
He got a few requirements accomplished for his Tenderfoot badge.  
Chrissy seemed to enjoy my attention this weekend, one-on- one time. 

Doing , cleaning out the tents, and other stuff. 

Gotta try to watch the olympics closing ceremony tonight.

Hi to all!


----------



## donaldduck352

OH WHAT A WEEKEND>>i got to work tommorrow 

I've been scalloping,way to kool,other then the cleaning.But the fruits of our labor!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For thos in the know,scallops are GOOD EATS!!Fay churned up the water and wow.Went yesterday and today and got my fill within both days within 2hrs..

The cleaning is alittle hard butthey are great..ie:2hrs of fishing=3hrs of work cleaning..

The fishing is way to kool.Snorkel and fins-4-10ft of water.5 gallon bucket per day per person is the limit..A great weekend to say the least!!!

Now back to work (cleaning them) 

BBL


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! The conert was awesome last night. Me and my friend Hollie were so tired afterwards! I took almost 200 pictures!! Just lounging about today before I have to start another long work week. 2 more weeks left!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone! We are back
> 
> But less than six months til we are back!!!
> 
> Not much doing today....just lounging and sitting back and unpacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthdays to Todd and Alison!


 
r u still damp after u posted the pic re the bunny, i starting seeing the national news pics of snakes & gators being flushed out of their homes too 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Morning/Afternoon everyone ...*
> 
> 
> 
> * ... the longest time between trips for us is between our May and October trips ... but after October it'll only be 3 months until our January trip (and cruise)  *


 
 do tell...which cruise did u pick?

bee sting all better, tomatoes cooling in the fridge...all is well

thought i would share this though:

ordered HHN tix (thru AP phone #) and MNSSHP tix (thru DVC phone #) the same date last weekend

i got the HHN tix the 1st business day FED EX, free S&H 

still waiting for the hidden mickeys


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> do tell...which cruise did u pick?
> 
> 
> ordered HHN tix (thru AP phone #) and MNSSHP tix (thru DVC phone #) the same date last weekend
> 
> i got the HHN tix the 1st business day FED EX, free S&H
> 
> still waiting for the hidden mickeys



*We're doing the 3 day Bahamian leaving Jan 22nd with DCL... we've never cruised before so decided to do the 3 day one to see if we like it.

We've had our HHN tix and EPs for a few weeks now (came by FedEx too)   ... can't wait!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! The conert was awesome last night. Me and my friend Hollie were so tired afterwards! I took almost 200 pictures!! Just lounging about today before I have to start another long work week. 2 more weeks left!!!!!!!



*If you took 200 pix at a concert, I can just imagine what you're going to come home with after your trip to US & WDW in a couple weeks ...
*
*... I can easily take over 2000 pix on our trips to US & WDW *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *If you took 200 pix at a concert, I can just imagine what you're going to come home with after your trip to US & WDW in a couple weeks ...
> *
> *... I can easily take over 2000 pix on our trips to US & WDW *



I know right?! I can't wait.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I know right?! I can't wait.



*... we can't wait either!!!  October is our favorite time to go down *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... we can't wait either!!!  October is our favorite time to go down *



I was so close to planning an HHN trip this year. I kinda figured since it's my first time going solo I didn't want to plan something that I had no clue about. Course that was before I discovered the DIS. Oh well, will have to wait til next year.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I was so close to planning an HHN trip this year. I kinda figured since it's my first time going solo I didn't want to plan something that I had no clue about. Course that was before I discovered the DIS. Oh well, will have to wait til next year.



*We'll be there next year too ... 

And there are lots of others who go as well ... you'd never be alone as there would always be someone to meet up with ... *


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We'll be there next year too ... *
> 
> *And there are lots of others who go as well ... you'd never be alone as there would always be someone to meet up with ... *


 
i like that imagery...we'll leave a light on for 'ya @ HHN 






ps - with the prices on the longer DCL cruises I think the 3 day is just right to get ur Disney fix.


----------



## circelli

Good Morning everyone!!

The weekend has passed yet again!!  But that makes our US & IOA trip closer!!

One soccer league over 1 more to finish playoffs. 
My kids are already asking me what it looks like in the winter 

Hope everyone has a great day!!

D


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> The weekend has passed yet again!!  But that makes our US & IOA trip closer!!
> 
> One soccer league over 1 more to finish playoffs.
> My kids are already asking me what it looks like in the winter
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!
> 
> D




sorry i missed this homie the first time around.
better late than never i always say...



welcome to our newest homie:
    


*circelli*



you are family now so stick around
and she's a real soccer mom!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.
monday

first day of the work week.

i'm calling in sick today........... 

i just love starting the skool year this way.....



going to be in and out today so all play nice.


any one out there clicking up their heels for the first day of skool??


----------



## keishashadow

mac - who writes the "excuse" for the teacher? talk about putting ur best foot forward , which is just the thing i told jr as i shushed him out the door @ 7:15 this am...earlier start time...let the moaning begin


----------



## circelli

My son doesn't start school until next week...he is just starting JK I think I have some mixed emotions..I know he'll have a great time he says he is REALLY excited   My younger son thinks he should get "school" stuff too when we went shopping!! 
All is good tho then at the end of September we are off to US!!  

D


----------



## minniejack

This was our last day to officially sleep-in.

DD starts high school tomorrow and has to be at the bus stop by 6:28 a.m. Her school is only 10 minutes by car away, but it is up a steep hill and is a gas sucker. 

Back in the day......we walked 50 miles to school......

Freshmen have 2 whole days to themselves to get oriented.

Since I will now be getting up the same time as her dad--I guess that means I will be getting another lunch/breakfast together--I got out of that a long time ago--he never packed for me when I worked so I never packed for him......I know but I like my sleep 

my 7th grader doesn't start until Wednesday....so no big projects until then.....

Hugs.....


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Mac ... Happy 1st Day of School  *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Mac ... Happy 1st Day of School  *



 
i called in sick.............


too many things i had to do today.....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Been busy with " stuff " so Happy birthday to the homies i missed and welcome to any new homies !!

The Boy (my baby ) is 8 today !!

Its totally irrational but 8 just seems to be a big boy number...but as i said when i tucked him in " he'll always be ma wee scone "....  

he had a party yesterday with all his wee mates.
it was at a cool indoor play centre with a time travel theme,no pass the parcel or musical chairs for the new age kids eh !!!

OH to be young again.

Here's a wee photy for youse.....The boy is the one sitting on the throne.... did he LOVE that...just a _wee_ bit !! 

(check oot the cheesy grins..._boys_ !!)


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve too all the homies (including the new ones)..

metro was right,after all the rain cooled days,ITS HOT NOW!!!!

Hope everyone had a great one today..

I remember my DS 8'th b-day scotlass,great picture  We had a pinyachta(i think thats how its spelled)We donnt have a tree short enough too tie it to.So his aunt decided to hold it ,not a good Idea when you have 10 boys swinging astick    A Kodack moment too say the least!!!


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Been busy with " stuff " so Happy birthday to the homies i missed and welcome to any new homies !!
> 
> The Boy (my baby ) is 8 today !!
> 
> Its totally irrational but 8 just seems to be a big boy number...but as i said when i tucked him in " he'll always be ma wee scone "....
> 
> he had a party yesterday with all his wee mates.
> it was at a cool indoor play centre with a time travel theme,no pass the parcel or musical chairs for the new age kids eh !!!
> 
> OH to be young again.
> 
> Here's a wee photy for youse.....The boy is the one sitting on the throne.... did he LOVE that...just a _wee_ bit !!
> 
> (check oot the cheesy grins..._boys_ !!)




Oh how cute! 


Happy Birthday!
I brought cake:


----------



## loribell

Mikey had his shoulder surgery today. Everything went great. There was no tear, just some fraying at the rotator cuff and some inflamation on the front/top of his shoulder. Doc did a quick clean up and was very happy with the outcome. We are home and getting him set up with his ice machine. I expect him to be asleep in about 30 mintues. 

We went from the potential of 4 -6 weeks in a sling and 6 months of no use to 2 -5 days in the sling and starting rehab next week.


----------



## keishashadow

scotlass - what will they think of next for birthday partees...u r the  est mum!  Happy Birthday to your little man


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Mikey had his shoulder surgery today. Everything went great. There was no tear, just some fraying at the rotator cuff and some inflamation on the front/top of his shoulder. Doc did a quick clean up and was very happy with the outcome. We are home and getting him set up with his ice machine. I expect him to be asleep in about 30 mintues.
> 
> We went from the potential of 4 -6 weeks in a sling and 6 months of no use to 2 -5 days in the sling and starting rehab next week.


 
Wonderful news, so happy it went well never heard of an ice machine though (other than the type @ the motels i fill my cooler up with lol)


----------



## loribell

It is basically a small ice chest that you fill with ice& water. It has shoulder harness with two tubes and pumps water through one side and back in to the ice chest to cool the arm. It actually says to make sure it does not touch any bare skin. He will have it on constantly for 24 hours then will rotate 20 min. on 20 off. 

We have a follow up appointment Wednesday afternoon and he will probably remove him from the sling then.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, y'all!

Busy weekend followed by a busy day trying to get a flight and car lined up for DH.  His Grandma passed away early Sunday morning, so he's flying out to CA tomorrow to support his mom and help with arrangements.  The funeral is on Thursday, and he'll come home late Friday night.  Everyone is happy and relieved that Grandma is finally at peace.  

She was in her late 90s and suffering from kidney failure.  Brent's mom has been living with her for the last 2.5 years taking care of her, even though her own home is across the country in VA.  She refused to be taken to a long term care facility.  The last few months she had had no appetite and wasn't drinking enough.  When Grandma started losing mobility and falling, MIL wasn't strong enough to lift and carry her back to bed by herself.  She was taken to the hospital after her last fall and was diagnosed with a potassium deficiancy and high blood pressure.  She agreed in the hospital to go to a care facility to live, and died in her sleep before they ever released her from the hospital.  So while there's a bit of a sense of loss, everyone is very glad that she's finally well and happy again on the other side.

It's been raining all day yesterday, all night, and all day today in MS.  Usually the summer rain here feels like a warm shower.  Today it's actually nice and cool.  I'm going to see if the boys want to go on a walk.  Good thing we have an all-terrain stroller!

Tamie


----------



## KStarfish82

Anyone else notice the new background/border we got with the Universal stuff!!


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, y'all!
> 
> Busy weekend followed by a busy day trying to get a flight and car lined up for DH.  His Grandma passed away early Sunday morning, so he's flying out to CA tomorrow to support his mom and help with arrangements.  The funeral is on Thursday, and he'll come home late Friday night.  Everyone is happy and relieved that Grandma is finally at peace.
> 
> She was in her late 90s and suffering from kidney failure.  Brent's mom has been living with her for the last 2.5 years taking care of her, even though her own home is across the country in VA.  She refused to be taken to a long term care facility.  The last few months she had had no appetite and wasn't drinking enough.  When Grandma started losing mobility and falling, MIL wasn't strong enough to lift and carry her back to bed by herself.  She was taken to the hospital after her last fall and was diagnosed with a potassium deficiancy and high blood pressure.  She agreed in the hospital to go to a care facility to live, and died in her sleep before they ever released her from the hospital.  So while there's a bit of a sense of loss, everyone is very glad that she's finally well and happy again on the other side.
> 
> It's been raining all day yesterday, all night, and all day today in MS.  Usually the summer rain here feels like a warm shower.  Today it's actually nice and cool.  I'm going to see if the boys want to go on a walk.  Good thing we have an all-terrain stroller!
> 
> Tamie



My thoughts are with your family at this time  It is a blessing that you know that she is happy now.

Time for bed...ya right!!!  Soon I will hit the hay after I finish thinking of all the things I should do first (notice how I said thinking!!) 

Night everyone!!


----------



## circelli

KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone else notice the new background/border we got with the Universal stuff!!



That is the first thing I noticed...nice don't cha think?


----------



## minniejack

KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone else notice the new background/border we got with the Universal stuff!!



My kids and their friends were messing with my computer so I thought it was something they did.


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday to Scotlass' DS!!       
Looked like he had a great b-day party!  


Lori-  hope Mikey's surgery recovery goes well. Mummy dust for his recovery.

Tamie- sorry to hear about Dh's grandma's passing  condolences for your family.


----------



## loribell

Tamie so sorry to hear about your dh's gramma. I know it is hard to loose someone no matter how prepared you think you are.


----------



## roseprincess

Yes, I noticed the blue background also. Cool!  
I think it's only for the Universal board. When I switch over to the CB board, it goes back to my "serenity green" background I had. 




Kids came home with their first of the homework today. Lots of frustration and tears from the kids, but oh well, that's how it goes with back to homework  

Got to get the kiddos ready for bed.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## marciemi

Well, I'm going to disagree and say I don't like the new color.  And it won't let me change it for this board.  When I go to the Community Board, it lets me choose what background I want, but in this one it always reverts me back to the blue.  It's just too confusing to me  .  Even on the CB, I can't get the exact color I used to have, but it's close.  And my CP is different too.  I just can't take all these changes and stress in my life!!!   

Rose - I keep meaning to tell you.  We went camping last weekend at Point Beach State Forest - it was a bit north of Manitowoc in Wisconsin, right on Lake Michigan.  Beautiful beach area - just miles of beach that you could walk along and sand as far out as you could walk.  The water was brisk, but nice when you got used to it.  There were nice bike trails leading down to Two Rivers and Manitowoc, and the campground was nicely shaded and fairly private.  

However...the big problem was flies!  Your daughter would have hated it, as much or more than my guys (and I!) did.  They were the stupid little sand fleas that look like a regular housefly, but about half the size and BITE.  Constantly.  There was no way you could lay out on the beach or they'd attack you constantly.  Even in the water, unless you got out to about neck level, they were still harassing you.  On the trails.  It was hot over the weekend and my kids were still at the campsite in pants and a jacket because of the flies.  They were all like "We are NEVER coming here again!"  I'm hoping it was a weather/seasonal/one-time thing, because it was so nice otherwise, but it was just so frustrating!

No school here for another week, but Matt started his first day of his college class (Calc 2) today, since they begin a week earlier.  He proclaimed it to be boring.  Teacher didn't identify him as a college student, and I guess she asked what class everyone was and he just raised his hands with the freshmen.  Close enough (although he's not technically even a HS junior until next week, but still!).  

Tamie - sorry about DH's Grandma.  Hopefully he can be helpful out there and enjoy the family at the funeral.  Sounds like everyone's accepting/dealing with it well, but it's still hard.  Good luck to him and the family!

Lori - that's great to hear about the shoulder & improved prognosis!  My mom went through that a few years back and ended up with surgery on both shoulders (about 6 months apart) and also had those ice chests, but she even had a portable one that she wore that kept the ice circulating while she walked around.  She had a much longer recovery period, but of course there's a big difference between 65 and 16/17 years old!  Hope it continues to go well for him!

Scottlass - happy birthday to "The Boy"!  Don't know why, but the pics didn't come up for me at first, but when I came back to the thread they did.  Fun to see him and sounds like a great party!


----------



## RAPstar

If my store was performing better, this would be an awesome month. It's going so good. I've seen like 5 or 6 rainbows this month, I got $450 from the contest, lots of overtime for spending money, and now I get this weekend and next weekend off!! So now I get to relax next Satruday and make sure I've got everything packed before I leave. Woohoo!!


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Rose - I keep meaning to tell you.  We went camping last weekend at Point Beach State Forest - it was a bit north of Manitowoc in Wisconsin, right on Lake Michigan.  Beautiful beach area - just miles of beach that you could walk along and sand as far out as you could walk.  The water was brisk, but nice when you got used to it.  There were nice bike trails leading down to Two Rivers and Manitowoc, and the campground was nicely shaded and fairly private.
> 
> However...the big problem was flies!  Your daughter would have hated it, as much or more than my guys (and I!) did.  They were the stupid little sand fleas that look like a regular housefly, but about half the size and BITE.  Constantly.  There was no way you could lay out on the beach or they'd attack you constantly.  Even in the water, unless you got out to about neck level, they were still harassing you.  On the trails.  It was hot over the weekend and my kids were still at the campsite in pants and a jacket because of the flies.  They were all like "We are NEVER coming here again!"  I'm hoping it was a weather/seasonal/one-time thing, because it was so nice otherwise, but it was just so frustrating!


Last year in August, my Matthew spent the overnight in the USS Cobia submarine in Manitowoc, probably not that far from the state park you were at  
DH and Matthew just got back yest from Warren Dunes state park, right over the border in southern MI, bordering Indiana.
DH said the lake water temp wasn't too bad. I don't know how many flies they encountered there, they didn't say. They did encounter a few slugs on top of their tents. Yuk! 

You did make me laugh, about my DD and the flies  
Sorry you guys had a horrible encounter with the sand fleas  

I remember when I was a kid going to overnight camp(a girls Catholic camp)
in Winter, WI (near Hayward, WI) northern WI. There were so many gnats, it was horrible! They didn't bite, but they were annoying.


----------



## macraven

a quick drop by.....
off to walmart for grocery shopping.
kewl, they are open 24 hours....

will be back later.



and, i agree with marci.
i HATE the color for this universal threads........way too bright, need sunglasses on to read the posts....... 


you can't do a search with this one.


----------



## KStarfish82

Have fun at Walmart Mac!  How I do love the Supercenters.... 

Well gonna hit the sack...gotta be up by 6 to coach my girls!

Have a great night homies!


----------



## marciemi

Rose - we went to Warren Dunes several times when we lived in Michigan.  One time we camped there for several days, but actually drove out to Chicago & Six Flags while we were there.  Unfortunately, my kids came down with something, and Matt spent 2 days at Warren Dunes throwing up and Stephen spent the entire time at Six Flags doing so.  All kinds of fun.  I remember him going on a basic flume ride there (not sure if it's still there) and coming off the exit and promptly barfing into the bushes.  People looked at him like  "hey, it's not THAT bad of a ride!"  Anyways, not one of my better trip memories!  Somewhere I have the pic from that ride (one where you could buy it) of him looking absolutely terrible.  Yeah, we bought it - what great parents!  But we did have better trips there and I never remember the flies there either.

Incidentally, my DH just sent me an email a day or so ago about the submarine in Manitowoc, saying that the next time we're out there we should check it out!


----------



## macraven

back and with groceries.........woo hoo......we eat lots of ice cream and cupcakes tomorrow..... 


i still hate this blue background.........
maybe if i say it enough, i won't hate it forever.

i want the old color back that i had.........
i like the darker shades against the white threads.
easier on the eyes...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i still hate this blue background.........
> maybe if i say it enough, i won't hate it forever.
> 
> i want the old color back that i had.........
> i like the darker shades against the white threads.
> easier on the eyes...



*Yeah ... it's a tad bright ... *


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.....

Can youse smell the beans a roastin....fresh brew for all ?

I HATE THE NEW COLOURS TOO....gives me a  and i need my  to read...but hey, i do look cool in   so maybe not so bad !!


----------



## dlbbwu

Thanks everyone for letting me know it wasn't me on this new color scheme.  Blue is a nice color, but I agree it is not for the threads.  Sometimes I change color because my mouse has a scroll wheel on it and I accidently move the wheel and it picks up a different background.
Mac:  Indy was hot!  Where were you?  I was looking for you and only stayed there for about 10 hours (6:30 pm - 4:30 am).  We had to leave to come back home to attend a St. Louis Cardinal's ball game, which was even HOTTER.  
The gas I used to watch my daughter play tennis, I should have drove   At least i didn't have to drive to St. Louis, the bus trip was provided by the company I work for.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> My kids and their friends were messing with my computer so I thought it was something they did.



Thats the 1'st thing I thought also.Had a house full of teenagers all weekend long..This color is going to take some getting used too..



Well everyone have a great day....


----------



## circelli

I guess I wasn't on the board long enough to get used to the old colour.
This colour is nice but I do agree it is a little hard on the eyes when reading the threads sometimes!!
Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday...off to work .


----------



## bubba's mom

Greetings & Morning!

We are back...Great Wolf was fun and expensive...but, Bubba had a grand time!  


He actually went off today...first day of skool....he's not excited...guess those days are gone    But, he'll be fine...he likes seein' his old buddies again!

I'm off to work myself today...haveta get cleaned up and ready to go.

thot i'd just pop in to say 

ps--CANNOT STAND THE NEW COLOR?!?!?!    (too hard on the eyes!  Might not be around as much with these bright colors...if you are going to change the color, at least let us have the individual option of being able to change it!!!  ...AND, when they change to specific colors, it makes the board run slower....hellllooo...ya hear that DIS?)


----------



## yankeepenny

*the new colors are good, in my opinion. *


want a laugh? i have been noticing that the bed bug threads are always only on the other side.  

does that mean the Uni hotels are cleaner?  

yes, i am being a smart a$$!


----------



## macraven

i am rushing as i have to take off soon.



clear the runway homies.......a big md 80 is about to leave.... 


i will go back and comment on all the lovely posts i have read.  it's hard to keep a blonde from not talking.....



*by the way .......I HATE the new colors for universal.
*

i don't care penny lucky likes them......i'm a rebel and i say HATE is the kindest word i can use to describe how i feel about the blue bright colors....
 


be back late today.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Greetings & Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ps*--CANNOT STAND THE NEW COLOR?!?!?!    (too hard on the eyes!  Might not be around as much with these bright colors*...if you are going to change the color, at least let us have the individual option of being able to change it!!!  ...AND, when they change to specific colors, it makes the board run slower....hellllooo...ya hear that DIS?)





came back before i left to say, i totally agree.   

if i can't adjust to the colors as my eyes go whack o trying to read the posts, i'll probably slack off on posting and reading.

it is too bright.
i have astigmatism in both eyes.
it is too bright for me..........

and, have i mentioned how much i hate the new colors...........


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> It is basically a small ice chest that you fill with ice& water. It has shoulder harness with two tubes and pumps water through one side and back in to the ice chest to cool the arm. It actually says to make sure it does not touch any bare skin. He will have it on constantly for 24 hours then will rotate 20 min. on 20 off.
> 
> We have a follow up appointment Wednesday afternoon and he will probably remove him from the sling then.


what will they think of next? bet he hates being tethered down


Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, y'all!
> 
> Busy weekend followed by a busy day trying to get a flight and car lined up for DH. His Grandma passed away early Sunday morning, so he's flying out to CA tomorrow to support his mom and help with arrangements.
> 
> Tamie


 
so sorry for ur loss, never easy news to hear 



KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone else notice the new background/border we got with the Universal stuff!!


 


macraven said:


> back and with groceries.........woo hoo......we eat lots of ice cream and cupcakes tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> i still hate this blue background.........
> maybe if i say it enough, i won't hate it forever.
> 
> i want the old color back that i had.........
> i like the darker shades against the white threads.
> easier on the eyes...


 
it's that eye again gives me the willies

so, we having vanilla or chocolate?

i vote w/penny, course i don't think this is a democracy 




yankeepenny said:


> *the new colors are good, in my opinion. *
> 
> 
> want a laugh? i have been noticing that the bed bug threads are always only on the other side.
> 
> does that mean the Uni hotels are cleaner?
> 
> yes, i am being a smart a$$!


 
have i bored u with the 'palmetto bug' story @ BCV 

i did read that most bed bugs tend to be brought in by guests that is a disturbing thought

ex owns exterminating co...i always open & spray my suitcases & washable contents upon return, stuff them in a garbage bag in the garage for a day & carry on...that's my helpful hint...not sure it'd fly on the planning thread though lol

marci - sand fleas nothin to pooh-pooh, i had massive infection w/in a few days from a Honduran one last cruise...keep ur peepers peeled

andy - keep chasin them rainbows


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Went out to do errands today. Our toaster broke(the handle you push down broke off). Went to buy a new toaster and other errands.


I know I'm against the majority here, but blue background seems ok to me so far. I know for the Christmas season, I put the Disney holiday red and green or red and white background. That one is harder on my eyes than this background. And I have astigmatism of both eyes as well.


Hi to all the homies  

Beautiful day here in the Chicago area


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *If you took 200 pix at a concert, I can just imagine what you're going to come home with after your trip to US & WDW in a couple weeks ...
> *
> *... I can easily take over 2000 pix on our trips to US & WDW *


This is our first 2 week trip coming up, I can only imagine how many I'm going to end up with during this time around . Good thing I an 8GB SD card for my camera, and of course, I can't go anywhere without one of my laptops!


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Yeah ... it's a tad bright ... *



Word!


----------



## loribell

Yes colors are very bright! And I hate to wear sunglasses. 

Mike you are going to love that 2 week trip. Be warned though, they tend to continue to grow in length.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



macraven said:


> *by the way .......I HATE the new colors for universal.*



*Tell us how you really feel Mac  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> This is our first 2 week trip coming up, I can only imagine how many I'm going to end up with during this time around . Good thing I an 8GB SD card for my camera, and of course, I can't go anywhere without one of my laptops!



*We leave the laptop at home but have 2-8GB cards for our DSLR and 2-4GB cards for our point & shoot ... plus we also bring the video camera *


----------



## KStarfish82

I know I may get flack for this.....but I like the new colors....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I know I may get flack for this.....but I like the new colors....







as i recall, someone was going to finish up a trippie and has a sister who has been mia who hasn't even started her trippie yet................... 


but that is besides the point, ahem..................
still wuvs youse...........


----------



## KStarfish82

OK Mac...here it goes!

Arrived in the motherland on Saturday.

Checked into hotel.

Started storming on Monday afternoon.

Sun disappears.

Rain

Rain 

Wind

More rain

Torrential downpour

Wind

More rain

Rain stopped and sun made appearance on Saturday.

Drive home Saturday.


----------



## donaldduck352

Well thats one of the fastest TR's I seen yet.Straight to the point,IT RAINED


----------



## minniejack

KStarfish82 said:


> OK Mac...here it goes!
> 
> Arrived in the motherland on Saturday.
> 
> Checked into hotel.
> 
> Started storming on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Sun disappears.
> 
> Rain
> 
> Rain
> 
> Wind
> 
> More rain
> 
> Torrential downpour
> 
> Wind
> 
> More rain
> 
> Rain stopped and sun made appearance on Saturday.
> 
> Drive home Saturday.


----------



## roseprincess

KStarfish82 said:


> OK Mac...here it goes!
> 
> Arrived in the motherland on Saturday.
> 
> Checked into hotel.
> 
> Started storming on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Sun disappears.
> 
> Rain
> 
> Rain
> 
> Wind
> 
> More rain
> 
> Torrential downpour
> 
> Wind
> 
> More rain
> 
> Rain stopped and sun made appearance on Saturday.
> 
> Drive home Saturday.


You forgot to mention about saving the bunny(hop,hop)    j/k


----------



## donaldduck352

Now the bunny was pretty kool


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> OK Mac...here it goes!
> 
> Arrived in the motherland on Saturday.
> 
> Checked into hotel.
> 
> Started storming on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Sun disappears.
> 
> Rain
> 
> Rain
> 
> Wind
> 
> More rain
> 
> Torrential downpour
> 
> Wind
> 
> More rain
> 
> Rain stopped and sun made appearance on Saturday.
> 
> Drive home Saturday.




so it kind of rained some of the days.......
 because it is too bright with the new colors.....


----------



## donaldduck352

My eyes are killing me from the lime green.Bad choice of colors 

Maybe the mods will get the hint and talk to a higher authority to change this bloody color..


Well I got my DD17 her 1'st car.It was not the Camaro,thats for sure..
Got her a Ford Escort.4 door,4 cylinder(gets 30mpg).But she is happy,she got 4 wheels to get herself around.I've kinda got tired of bieng a taxi.Little does she know,if its not for school,you pay your own gas


----------



## minniejack

Now....just thinking maybe black would be a good color


----------



## KStarfish82

OK Mac...here it goes!

Arrived in the motherland on Saturday.

Checked into hotel.

Started storming on Monday afternoon.

Sun disappears.

Rain

Rain

Wind

_Went to Typhoon Lagoon...in the rain

Saved bunny from a certain dune despite the idiocy of onlookers
(Still am going to write letter because NO ONE came to help when they KNEW this rabbit was in trouble)

Rabbit is now an act at the Animal Kingdom_  

More rain

Torrential downpour

Wind

More rain

Rain stopped and sun made appearance on Saturday.

Drive home Saturday.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

OK Mac...here it goes!  And here's the MIA sis's TR  

Saturday:Arrived in the motherland on Saturday.

Checked into hotel.

Golden Corral 

Walmart... 

Slept...

Sunday: Typhoon Lagoon (Picture with Stitch  )

Olive Garden

Walmart

Monday: Blizzard Beach  

Fuddruckers

Started storming on Monday afternoon.  

Sun disappears.

Walmart

Old Town

Tuesday: Breakfast at Denny's

Pack up from Safari and go to Vistana Villages

Walmart

Rain

Wednesday: My 25th birthday!!  Rain

Wind

_Went to Typhoon Lagoon...in the rain

Saved bunny from a certain dune despite the idiocy of onlookers
(Still am going to write letter because NO ONE came to help when they KNEW this rabbit was in trouble)

Rabbit is now an act at the Animal Kingdom  _  

Golden Corral

Disney Marketplace

Birthday Cake!

Thursday: 

Timeshare Tour

Tour of Disney Resorts in hunt of the green pearl  

More rain

Friday: Magic Kingdom soaking wet

Epcot soaking wet

Magic Kingdom soaking wet

Torrential downpour

Wind

More rain

After Wishes, Ferry back to the car

McDonald's & KFC

Resort and change into dry PJ's  

Saturday: Rain stopped and sun made appearance on Saturday.  

Typhoon Lagoon (no luck with the green pearl  )

Drive home Saturday.

Dairy Queen...many bathroom stops...Denny's

Sunday: Home in NY



HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED!  THERE ARE A BUNCH OF PICS..JUST ASK KATIE, SHE HAS THE PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT!


----------



## Metro West

I like the blue color.


----------



## KStarfish82

Metro West said:


> I like the blue color.



Me too Todd, me too!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I like the blue color.




I can deal with the blue..But the lime green outlines are hard for me too see..

And the worst part,I got20/20left eye and 20/10right side..Something wrong here..I only have glasses for night driving cause of a slight stigment in my left(a real light prescrib)on coming traffic lights make my right eye stagger.Strange I know But he is the doc(or just wanted my money)!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

OKlady-gents.Newbies and sneetches(or thugs )Talk in the morning.Have a good eve all!!!


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> My eyes are killing me from the lime green.Bad choice of colors





donaldduck352 said:


> I can deal with the blue..But the lime green outlines are hard for me to see..



I don't see any lime green outlines?  My screen is just bright royal blue on white/grey.  I have my community board set to the yellow/lime green (which is kind of annoying but better than the bright blue!), but can't change this one and don't see the lime green!


----------



## marciemi

Wow - I just played with it a bit.  I still can't change this board, but can for all my others.  It's a bit frustrating because I liked how the different boards used to have different colors so I knew which board I was at (TPA&S, Community, UO).  Now this one is different but annoying, and the others are all whatever I set it to (as far as I can tell so far).  

As bright as this one is, try the Orlando Blue Night setting on a different board (nothing works here).  Talk about hard to read!  It'll make you appreciate this one at least!


----------



## macraven

1.  is it my computer or is anyone else having a heck of a time getting threads to open and posting on them?

i timed it.
8 minutes for this page to load so i could post.


2. lime green?????
i'm using safari and also have firefox opened to use the disboards.

i see baby blue as the border and bright, really bright blue, not royal, but a beautiful bright blue, brighter than the blue color some of us use in our postings.

when i change to another thread or uo forum, i get a very stark white page with no borders.

get out the sun glasses time.......

i've dimmed my brightness on my imac and still get the glare.


3.  i would hope the mods and web masters would allow us to change to a different color.  i have been using the california gold with the darker colors.
i only want the option of changing my colors for when i read the threads.
the universal blue color choice has been on the menu choice for a long time.
some have always used it and some haven't.  personal choice.

the screen does not go to the bright white when changing then.

i can't get this color set up to change.  i change it but it goes back to universal blue.

my days for posting are about over.
i can't handle the brightness of the screen at this point.


4.  great trippies girls.
i'll make mine just like yours.  i love the way you wrote up what all you did.
do you mind if i follow your format this fall?

5.  what was the bunny's name?  and don't tell us bugs......or thumper.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> 1.  is it my computer or is anyone else having a heck of a time getting threads to open and posting on them?
> 
> i timed it.
> 8 minutes for this page to load so i could post.
> 
> 
> 2. lime green?????
> i'm using safari and also have firefox opened to use the disboards.
> 
> i see baby blue as the border and bright, really bright blue, not royal, but a beautiful bright blue, brighter than the blue color some of us use in our postings.
> 
> when i change to another thread or uo forum, i get a very stark white page with no borders.
> 
> get out the sun glasses time.......
> 
> i've dimmed my brightness on my imac and still get the glare.
> 
> 3.  i would hope the mods and web masters would allow us to change to a different color.  i have been using the california gold with the darker colors.
> i only want the option of changing my colors for when i read the threads.
> the universal blue color choice has been on the menu choice for a long time.
> some have always used it and some haven't.  personal choice.
> 
> the screen does not go to the bright white when changing then.
> 
> i can't get this color set up to change.  i change it but it goes back to universal blue.
> 
> my days for posting are about over.
> i can't handle the brightness of the screen at this point.


*
We need you Mac ... you have to post 

Actually I turned down the brightness a bit on my laptop and it's bearable ... *


----------



## macraven

bonny, i was able to change the background on the hotel thread and trip report thread but not this one.

i'll have to wait it out until i can get that feature back for here.


don't know why i can make a choice on the other forums in the universal side but not this forum.

think i will pm tech boards.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, i was able to change the background on the hotel thread and trip report thread but not this one.
> 
> i'll have to wait it out until i can get that feature back for here.
> 
> 
> don't know why i can make a choice on the other forums in the universal side but not this forum.
> 
> think i will pm tech boards.



*Yeah, I tried that too and couldn't change this one ...  
*


----------



## macraven

you know who hasn't been around for sometime now is ky07

St Lawrence.

hey homie, if you are reading, are you doing ok?

come check in.


----------



## donaldduck352

morning allIts Wendsday,wake up and get it over with!!!

Donn't smell the coffee for mac yet(its gotta be coffee,not green tea )

Well off too work,bbl.Have a good one all!!!!


----------



## loribell

Liked the trippie Katie & Patti. Now all you need to do is give us a link to a slideshow for you photobucket pics so we can see all the rain. 

Colors are way too bright. It hurts the eyes.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> you know who hasn't been around for sometime now is ky07
> 
> St Lawrence.
> 
> hey homie, if you are reading, are you doing ok?
> 
> come check in.


*I am here Mac jus been sick with a sore throat and swollen limpnote and just all around sick but atleast its happening now and not while I was on vacation  *


----------



## loribell

Fell better Lawrence.


----------



## marciemi

Same here on the changes.  I've changed all my other boards to the Disney Cruise Line option, which seems very close to what I had before, but just with a bit of red border thrown in.  I can deal with that.  However, whenever I click on this thread there's a second of "Whoa?  What?" before I remember!   

Mac - you still have to hang around!  We'll all chip in and get you an extra pair of sunglasses just for our thread!

Lawrence - glad to see you back.  Hope you're all up and running soon!

School open house tonight so it's going to be a busy night.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Fell better Lawrence.





marciemi said:


> Same here on the changes.  I've changed all my other boards to the Disney Cruise Line option, which seems very close to what I had before, but just with a bit of red border thrown in.  I can deal with that.  However, whenever I click on this thread there's a second of "Whoa?  What?" before I remember!
> 
> Mac - you still have to hang around!  We'll all chip in and get you an extra pair of sunglasses just for our thread!
> 
> Lawrence - glad to see you back.  Hope you're all up and running soon!
> 
> School open house tonight so it's going to be a busy night.



*Thanks Lori and Marci
I will as soon as the meds take affect cause already feeling a little better  *


----------



## keishashadow

*ya thugs gotta thang against lime green? *

join me in wishing Gustav to stay far away from the oil rigs & refineries/sure don't need more pain @ the pump...pixie dust, mummy dust, whatever u've got to throw @ it will do 


donaldduck352 said:


> I can deal with the blue..But the lime green outlines are hard for me too see..
> 
> And the worst part,I got20/20left eye and 20/10right side..Something wrong here..I only have glasses for night driving cause of a slight stigment in my left(a real light prescrib)on coming traffic lights make my right eye stagger.Strange I know But he is the doc(or just wanted my money)!!!


 
forget the nightime glasses...just don't drive @ night it's the excuse i use...works well course i have night blindness





ky07 said:


> *I am here Mac jus been sick with a sore throat and swollen limpnote and just all around sick but atleast its happening now and not while I was on vacation  *


 
least ur laffing 

i still likes the color, even better today...i can see clearly now...the rest of u back away from the monitor 

Okay Kfed & sis (who plagarized or would that be a template? lol) we've seen the half drowned bunny, the Stitch picture must be revealed 

im snorfeling w/allergies again, went to sleep last night @ 8 pm


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Well another cool, cloudy day here (only about 57F) ... I think we're going to have an early Autumn - even some of the leaves are starting to change*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Lori- how is Mikey doing today?

Lawrence- hope you feel better  

Janet- mummy dust Gustav stays away


----------



## KStarfish82

keishashadow said:


> join me in wishing Gustav to stay far away from the oil rigs & refineries/sure don't need more pain @ the pump...pixie dust, mummy dust, whatever u've got to throw @ it will do



Maybe we should all go to the Florida panhandle and blow....


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Maybe we should all go to the Florida panhandle and blow....


 

im full of hot air may have finally found my calling!


----------



## donaldduck352

We 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 It goes the other way...


----------



## circelli

PLEASE no more pain at the pumps!!!

I hope everyone had a good "hump" day!!

DS starts school soon but I am getting excited about our trip to US!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all 

Lawrence...hope ya feel better soon.... any more good news about the mrs?
btw...love the pic in your sig....where'd you get it?  
 


Not much new on the Bubba-front.... 1st day of skool yesterday...tomorrow last day till Tuesday (cuz of Labor Day weekend here in the states).... they have unofficial meet/greet tomorrow afternoon @ skool while kids are at assembly...think I'll pop in skool.... soccer practice is in full swing...AND preparing for karate test.....busy, busy....

I will chime in and agree that I don't like the bright blue....it would be nice to *HAVE THE OPTION TO CHANGE IT!*    What the heck?    I guess we really ARE redheaded thugs  

Kfish...good to see ya back....sorry you had a soggy vacay...but a bad day(s) on vacay is always better than a good day at home!  

We have our vacation settled for next year... Universal for a 1/2 day on June 30th and then for a few more days July 9th until the 13th or so (depends what day is cheaper to fly home...THAT date hasn't been determined yet   )

and, yes...planning 2010 vacation already!    Taking FIL on cruise for his 75th birthday (along w/ BIL and his family)...gonna be a fun trip!  

Can't think of anything else right now....just getting the bedtime routine going.....


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, this week needs to end!! At least Friday's payday, and I don't have to work Sat or Sun, and I get to leave work at 6 on Mon. Then only 5 days til I get to leave (11 days from today!). I can't wait!


----------



## loribell

Lots of mummy, pixie, homie, thug, house & whatever other kind of dust I can throw at Gustav to stay away. 

Mikey is doing really good. We went for follow up appointment today. He is out of the sling and will start his therapy on Monday, 3 x's a week for 6 weeks.


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all.Its Thursday,2 days till a 3 day weekend 

Going back over to the HHN site before I head out to work.It got real kool 

Have a great day all!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all storm projected to be a cat 3 last i heard...weird how it's close to the 3 year anniversary of Katrina...they sure don't need to test the flood gates .  They say they r ready to bus everybody out in 24 hour period, no refugee holding area this time...maybe they've learned something from the last debacle.

barb - think bubba's among the last here to head back, when does he wind up next year.  Im already sick of packing lunch, anybody else's kids refuse to eat the skool grub? 



loribell said:


> Lots of mummy, pixie, homie, thug, house & whatever other kind of dust I can throw at Gustav to stay away.
> 
> Mikey is doing really good. We went for follow up appointment today. He is out of the sling and will start his therapy on Monday, 3 x's a week for 6 weeks.


 
 so glad to hear, kids r resiliant!



donaldduck352 said:


> morning all.Its Thursday,2 days till a 3 day weekend
> 
> Going back over to the *HHN site* before I head out to work.It got real kool
> 
> Have a great day all!!!!!


 
i forgot about browsing it the last couple weeks (RL ); i cannot believe how it has fleshed out (nwa-ha-ha )


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> storm projected to be a cat 3 last i heard...weird how it's close to the 3 year anniversary of Katrina....  They say they r ready to bus everybody out in 24 hour period, no refugee holding area this time...maybe they've learned something from the last debacle.
> 
> barb - think bubba's among the last here to head back, when does he wind up next year.  Im already sick of packing lunch, anybody else's kids refuse to eat the skool grub?




Morning today!

I would hope New O officials learned something from Katrina...if not, more shame to them  

Bub's last day is Tues June 9th...half days the last Mon & Tues...unless snow makeup...we'll see..... 

He prefers packed lunch everyday too....RARELY buys skool lunch.....but, not for the food...I think cuz the lines are long and then he doesn't get the seat he wants    (apparently even at 9, you still need to sit with certain peeps) 

Off to tackle Thursday.... 

Have a good one all!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> barb - think bubba's among the last here to head back, when does he wind up next year.  Im already sick of packing lunch, anybody else's kids refuse to eat the skool grub?





bubba's mom said:


> Bub's last day is Tues June 9th...half days the last Mon & Tues...unless snow makeup...we'll see.....
> 
> He prefers packed lunch everyday too....RARELY buys skool lunch.....but, not for the food...I think cuz the lines are long and then he doesn't get the seat he wants    (apparently even at 9, you still need to sit with certain peeps)



Well MY kids don't start until next Tuesday, so I think we're definitely among the last ones!  They also get out on June 9th (but those last two days are final exams for the HS'ers) though so I think it's shorter breaks during the year.  Both MI and WI have state laws that school can't start until after Labor Day for tourism reasons.  But in MI we got President's week off in Feb and a whole week off for Easter.  Here we get a spring break in March, but only Good Friday off for Easter.  And a short Christmas break - my kids go to school until the 23rd this year!

Maybe the lunch thing is because your son is younger, Barb.  Most elementaries seem to have the "one packaged kind-of-icky" choice.  Here at the MS and the HS it's more like a food court.  About 5 different stations they can go to, with a good selection of food.  All 3 of my kids never brought lunch once last year (except possibly if they were on a field trip, but those are rare at this level, and usually the kids can still buy something to eat on them).  

The problem is that while I have one kid (Eric) who's willing to eat the standard "value meal" each day for $1.50, which includes the main course (but they can substitute other choices like chicken tenders if they don't like say meatloaf), a starch (potato/rice/bread), a dessert (ice cream/pudding/cookie), and milk, my other two are more on the "a la carte" plan.  Unfortunately, it adds up a whole lot faster that way so if they get a slice of pizza, a salad, and a fruit punch instead, it's closer to $4, even though they don't really get any more food.  

Oh well, at least they're getting hot food in them and I don't have to MAKE the lunches.  Stephen has first lunch this year, which is at 9:55.   Especially on days when he has afterschool activities, I do want him to fill up, or at least be willing to eat something cold after school (kind of a second lunch!).  All our lunch payments are done online, and I have mine set up with my credit card so it just automatically makes payments and I don't have to do anything!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey all
> 
> Lawrence...hope ya feel better soon.... any more good news about the mrs?
> btw...love the pic in your sig....where'd you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much new on the Bubba-front.... 1st day of skool yesterday...tomorrow last day till Tuesday (cuz of Labor Day weekend here in the states).... they have unofficial meet/greet tomorrow afternoon @ skool while kids are at assembly...think I'll pop in skool.... soccer practice is in full swing...AND preparing for karate test.....busy, busy....
> 
> I will chime in and agree that I don't like the bright blue....it would be nice to *HAVE THE OPTION TO CHANGE IT!*    What the heck?    I guess we really ARE redheaded thugs
> 
> Kfish...good to see ya back....sorry you had a soggy vacay...but a bad day(s) on vacay is always better than a good day at home!
> 
> We have our vacation settled for next year... Universal for a 1/2 day on June 30th and then for a few more days July 9th until the 13th or so (depends what day is cheaper to fly home...THAT date hasn't been determined yet   )
> 
> and, yes...planning 2010 vacation already!    Taking FIL on cruise for his 75th birthday (along w/ BIL and his family)...gonna be a fun trip!
> 
> Can't think of anything else right now....just getting the bedtime routine going.....



*Thanks Barb and I am starting to fell a little better and I guess the good news about DW is its not cancer and she just has to get it checked every 6 months.
Someone we all know took that pic    *


----------



## minniejack

loribell said:


> Lots of mummy, pixie, homie, thug, house & whatever other kind of dust I can throw at Gustav to stay away.



At 1st I was picturing the Wicked Witch in the Wizard of OZ pitching the house at the hurricane then I realized you meant house dust......Duh me


----------



## jillybeene71

hey all ...it looks like gustav is heading to meeee.   but it can switch 30 times before they say it will hit. From the last news update the track moved slightly to the west which is a direct hit on us. yesterday it was a direct hit to New orleans. (im about 120 miles west of NO) Once it gets into the gulf they will know more. If it hits more west of us...it will be where hurricane rita hit. If it hits more to the east of me it will hit where hurricane katrina hit, so....what can ya do?  I can handle the hurricane i just cant handle the days after with no electricity, and no internet and no job, which means no money for my trip next month.  
they have it scheduled to hit early tues morning at around 2 am. Hotels are booked from south La up to Arkansas. so im stuck here. 
pray pray pray people


----------



## donaldduck352

jillybeene71 said:


> hey all ...it looks like gustav is heading to meeee.   but it can switch 30 times before they say it will hit. From the last news update the track moved slightly to the west which is a direct hit on us. yesterday it was a direct hit to New orleans. (im about 120 miles west of NO) Once it gets into the gulf they will know more. If it hits more west of us...it will be where hurricane rita hit. If it hits more to the east of me it will hit where hurricane katrina hit, so....what can ya do?  I can handle the hurricane i just cant handle the days after with no electricity, and no internet and no job, which means no money for my trip next month.
> they have it scheduled to hit early tues morning at around 2 am. Hotels are booked from south La up to Arkansas. so im stuck here.
> pray pray pray people




Sending prayers your way..


----------



## minniejack

DS13 is playing in his 1st football game ever at his middle school in about 1/2 hr.  He didn't tell me there was a scrimmage game because he didn't want me to watch--so I will have to sneak. 

His DD can't make it because he is still in Tennessee looking at some mining equipment 

Wish Luke luck at playing great.


----------



## circelli

jillybeene71 said:


> hey all ...it looks like gustav is heading to meeee.   but it can switch 30 times before they say it will hit. From the last news update the track moved slightly to the west which is a direct hit on us. yesterday it was a direct hit to New orleans. (im about 120 miles west of NO) Once it gets into the gulf they will know more. If it hits more west of us...it will be where hurricane rita hit. If it hits more to the east of me it will hit where hurricane katrina hit, so....what can ya do?  I can handle the hurricane i just cant handle the days after with no electricity, and no internet and no job, which means no money for my trip next month.
> they have it scheduled to hit early tues morning at around 2 am. Hotels are booked from south La up to Arkansas. so im stuck here.
> pray pray pray people



 You are in my prayers, tornadoes are what hit here in Ontario so I am not so sure about hurricanes..I know they can be devastating I do watch the news


----------



## circelli

minniejack said:


> DS13 is playing in his 1st football game ever at his middle school in about 1/2 hr.  He didn't tell me there was a scrimmage game because he didn't want me to watch--so I will have to sneak.
> 
> His DD can't make it because he is still in Tennessee looking at some mining equipment
> 
> Wish Luke luck at playing great.



GO LUKE!!!!
What position does he play?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone   

Happy Thursday ...*


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
Hope everyone is doing fine  *


----------



## marciemi

Hey Lawrence!  YAY!!!!!  Long weekend!!  Since I don't have to work tomorrow, it's a 4 day weekend!  Of course I do have to work next Friday to make up Monday, but hey, I have 4 days off now!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Afternoon/eve all. It's storm time here in Central FL. 

I've been busy and have two awesome events coming up in Sept--a PI night with a few friends (before it closes) and HHN preview.

Can't wait!


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> Afternoon/eve all. It's storm time here in Central FL.
> 
> I've been busy and have two awesome events coming up in Sept--a PI night with a few friends (before it closes) and HHN preview.
> 
> Can't wait!



Lucky-Lucky-Lucky..HHN preview..

Will you at least give a small spoiler(not a lot)??

Looking at the radar,Orlando is getting some heavy duty lightning right now!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

I haven't had a chance to ketchup yet.  Just wanted to thank everyone for the well-wishes, prayers, and good thoughts for Brent and the family. He said the funeral this morning was beautiful and a good experience for everyone.

Good luck to everyone in the Gulf area, get your drinking water supply NOW.   Or head up to my house.  We'll get rain, but we're too far north for hurricanes.

Good luck to everyone else in your trips, trip planning, games, work, medical procedures, classes, child psychology, pet care, and anything else I missed.  Now I'll go back and see who needs the luck in those areas.  

Hugs to all!

Tamie


----------



## keishashadow

jillybeene71 said:


> hey all ...it looks like gustav is heading to meeee.  . Hotels are booked from south La up to Arkansas. so im stuck here.
> pray pray pray people


 
 im a chicken, i think i'd just keep driving north if it comes ur way



minniejack said:


> DS13 is playing in his 1st football game ever at his middle school in about 1/2 hr.
> 
> Wish Luke luck at playing great.


 
GO LUCKY LUKE  



marciemi said:


> Long weekend!! Since I don't have to work tomorrow, it's a 4 day weekend! Of course I do have to work next Friday to make up Monday, but hey, I have 4 days off now!


 
enjoy!  cannot believe ur son's lunch starts before 10 am 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Afternoon/eve all. It's storm time here in Central FL.
> 
> I've been busy and have two awesome events coming up in Sept--a PI night with a few friends (before it closes) and HHN preview.
> 
> Can't wait!


 
forget the little hint, unless ur sworn to confidentiallity...let 'er rip 

@ the very least point me in the direction of the houses to hit 1st

barb - i missed ur cruise news!  woo-hoo, does gramps know or is it a surprise?


----------



## minniejack

Luke plays fourback, safety and sometimes guard.  I know nothing about this sport--take me to a Mountaineer game and all I do is people watch.  I much prefer his cello......but he is learning "manly" things. 

They won--yippee--score????? And he saw me before the game and sent me a text to leave--so I went to the side of the school and watched.  He gets too scared with family watching.  

My prayers are out to all of those in storm country.


----------



## donaldduck352

I had too go over to the CB and give them something back on putting down HHN...

I call it payback for when I did a poll over ther about Obama..They tore me apart for my spelling-instead of answering the question  

Keep a eye on that thread,cause we are thugs again!!!


----------



## Metro West

This just made me absolutely SICK and really MAD today. We all kind of suspected but to see it in print...well...that just sent me off! I hope Casey gets the death penalty and her damn mother too...I think she's involved as well. Poor Caylee...she didn't deserve this.  

http://www.local6.com/news/17325438/detail.html


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> This just made me absolutely SICK and really MAD today. We all kind of suspected but to see it in print...well...that just sent me off! I hope Casey gets the death penalty and her damn mother too...I think she's involved as well. Poor Caylee...she didn't deserve this.
> 
> http://www.local6.com/news/17325438/detail.html




Just read the whole story. WHAT GOES THRU THESE PEOPLES HEAD.. 

This makes me believe in the death penalty..

We all knew tho It would turn out like this-BUT I HAD HOPES!!

SAD SAD DAY bieng a parent,puts me into a RAGE!!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

1. That psycho never should have been let out of jail.  They should lock her in a trunk and put her is a parking lot.

2. That "bounty hunter" that gave her bond only wanted the publicity....that of course, was given, for getting Casey to fess up and tell him where Caylee is.

They will claim postpartum depression or some insanity plea.....sick


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> 1. That psycho never should have been let out of jail.  They should lock her in a trunk and put her is a parking lot.
> 
> 2. That "bounty hunter" that gave her bond only wanted the publicity....that of course, was given, for getting Casey to fess up and tell him where Caylee is.
> 
> They will claim postpartum depression or some insanity plea.....sick



1 in 10 only get off on that plea bargain..I'm not a evil person, but should have the same d%#*^ as the child got to them!!!!!!!!!!

I sacrifised almost 18years to raise mine,WHY !!!do people think you can thro a kid away 

I'm beside myself too hear this.I'm going to give my kids a hug and tell themm I LOVE them..

Goodnight all,wake you in the morning!!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm an eye for an eye gal  


Sorry of some don't agree


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> I'm an eye for an eye gal
> 
> 
> Sorry of some don't agree



I agree. Though I'm also from TX, and we want to kill everyone. J/K. I do believe she needs to be severely punished for her crimes, death being one option. It's madness the world we live in! Madness I say!!


----------



## KStarfish82

RAPstar said:


> I agree. Though I'm also from TX, and we want to kill everyone.  J/K. I do believe she needs to be severely punished for her crimes, death being one option. It's madness the world we live in! Madness I say!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

RAPstar said:


> I agree. Though I'm also from TX, and we want to kill everyone. J/K. I do believe she needs to be severely punished for her crimes, death being one option. It's madness the world we live in! Madness I say!!



Madness????


----------



## the Dark Marauder

donaldduck352 said:


> Lucky-Lucky-Lucky..HHN preview..
> 
> Will you at least give a small spoiler(not a lot)??
> 
> Looking at the radar,Orlando is getting some heavy duty lightning right now!!!


I'll put spoilers in white text, the way I did for my TSR review. Of course, the HHN preview has to get here...





keishashadow said:


> forget the little hint, unless ur sworn to confidentiallity...let 'er rip
> 
> @ the very least point me in the direction of the houses to hit 1st


I know nothing. Yet. But will let everyone know what houses I liked best.


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'll put spoilers in white text, the way I did for my TSR review. Of course, the HHN preview has to get here...


Is that going to be 9/25 again this year? I went in 2006 with a friend and was shocked they gave free meals to everyone in attendance! That would NEVER happen at Disney!


----------



## donaldduck352

morning all--Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great one..........


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I agree. Though *I'm also from TX, and we want* *to kill everyone*. J/K. I do believe she needs to be severely punished for her crimes, death being one option. It's madness the world we live in! Madness I say!!


 
hmmm, i've got big blonde hair, want to throw all murderers to the dogs & will probably go republican OMG...im a texan
 


Metro West said:


> Is that going to be 9/25 again this year? I went in 2006 with a friend and was shocked they gave free meals to everyone in attendance! That would NEVER happen at Disney!


 
there is no such thing as free meal....except @ Univeral 

Todd - know u'll steer me right as to HHN, still think u should get a side business going & do private tours...we could call u Tour Guide Todd 

DM - eagerly await the lo-down, i can only do so much of the HHN @ one crack...it's a different type of scary...way more 'real' than Freddy or Jason type stuff that i enjoy

friday all day it's pouring here, getting the remnants of fay. Planning on skipping the Wolves 1st game tonight, something about sitting in metal bleachers w/an umbrella that just puts a damper on the whole experience.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> there is no such thing as free meal....except @ Univeral
> 
> Todd - know u'll steer me right as to HHN, still think u should get a side business going & do private tours...we could call u Tour Guide Todd


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Is that going to be 9/25 again this year? I went in 2006 with a friend and was shocked they gave free meals to everyone in attendance! That would NEVER happen at Disney!


I heard last year it was free meals as well. For this year:  

I won't know the preview date for a few days-two weeks. My Best Guess is 9/24 (Wed). Nothing's official yet except what's already been released


----------



## the Dark Marauder

keishashadow said:


> DM - eagerly await the lo-down, i can only do so much of the HHN @ one crack...it's a different type of scary...way more 'real' than Freddy or Jason type stuff that i enjoy



Patience, grasshopper. I still have to TR my SC visit. I know, I'm slacking...No, not the guy who posts here...


----------



## ky07

*Quick drive by to say hi to all you Homies  *


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-

Been pretty busy the past 24 hrs or so.
Got a call from the school nurse early yest afternoon that DD's tummy hurt. She went to school nurse twice. Had to p/u DD from school. Chrissy then told me at home tummy didn't hurt anymore. So I think she pulled a Ferris Buehler on me  
Then I went to Curriculum Night at school last night.
This morning I went to visit my grandma at the nursing home. She is doing fairly well and was pretty responsive with me  
She told me how beautiful I am  (which is so nice to hear!) 


Won't be posting much this weekend, as we have our town festival here near me(1 mile away). Be going back and forth to the Fest.

Hope everyone has a nice Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Happy Friday ... and happy long weekend  *


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> hmmm, i've got big blonde hair, want to throw all murderers to the dogs & will probably go republican OMG...im a texan



OMG!! I'm prolly one of the few democrats here in TX. Actually, I don't really follow politics......I just would rather have Obama than McCain as pres. Don't shoot me.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

No political debates are allowed in here, bro. If you want to vote for McCain/(whatever the lady's name was) or Obama/Biden, that's On You.  


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Weird series of events today...


----------



## RAPstar

Long, stressful, busy day today. But at least I know have enough money to get me through my trip!! Maybe I will get to eat at Mythos twice, and try Finnagan's and Lombard's! Yay!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Who knows who is gonna be president!!
Who cares, its gotta be better then what we got!!!!IMO


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Today was quite possibly one of the weirdest days I've ever had. Clearly the Universe is giving me some Signs. Just look at this sequence of events/circumstances:

-I said I needed to make new business cards. I got an e-mail today from the company, printsmadeeasy.com, that I used when I made my original batch a few years ago. I had forgotten all about them and now they e-mail me! Now I can make my new business cards.

-I left for work a bit early today so I could fill out the workplace giving form. By donating to charities, I get something in return. I noticed that I could give $6/week and get an 2-park Preferred Annual Pass voucher for Universal AND an annual pass voucher for Sea World. The Uni voucher does not expire, but the Sea World one does. I also noticed that if I gave $10/week, I would get TWO 2-park Preferred Annual Pass vouchers. Yay for giving & getting.  

-At work, there was that feeling of "something is going to go horribly wrong." This turned out to be true, as the ride had technical difficulties in the late afternoon. The ride closed early.

-As I'm leaving, I saw my friend Laura sent me a MMS message. The message was very "LOLwut" worthy.

Yep. Strange happenings...


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Here's what you have wanted...the TR's slideshow!  Enjoy

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg297/maggiesami/Welcome Fay/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Here's what you have wanted...the TR's slideshow!  Enjoy
> 
> http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg297/maggiesami/Welcome Fay/?albumview=slideshow



*Wow ... LOTS of rain ... and more rain ... and ponchos ... and more rain 

...but it does look like you guys had an awesome time
*


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Here's what you have wanted...the TR's slideshow!  Enjoy
> 
> http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg297/maggiesami/Welcome Fay/?albumview=slideshow


Great pictures...thanks for sharing.


----------



## donaldduck352

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Here's what you have wanted...the TR's slideshow!  Enjoy
> 
> http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg297/maggiesami/Welcome Fay/?albumview=slideshow




Thanks  Looks like you still had a awsesome time!!!


----------



## loribell

That is exaclty what I wanted Patty. And isn't it easier than a trippie!

You guys always look like you have a great trip. What a great family you have.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Thanks for all the compliments!  Can't let some rain get us down...at least it wasn't hot  

Now just waiting for the Mighty Mac's approval...


----------



## donaldduck352

doing this allday.Not like me.But the rain been steady allday long.Not pouring,well one time,but a steady drizzle.I'm getting cabin fever!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

You know I'm going nuts now,watch this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ-Pjj7B2hE&NR=1


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a question.I got a check mark next too the sans thread that just showed up saying I'm subscribed to this thread..Whats this meen???


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a question.I got a check mark next too the sans thread that just showed up saying I'm subscribed to this thread..Whats this meen???


That means anytime someone posts a new response, you get an email to keep you informed. If you don't want the emails, change the middle box at the bottom of the page when you're posting to "do not subscribe".


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> You know I'm going nuts now,watch this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ-Pjj7B2hE&NR=1



*Oh, so you wanna play do ya??? .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcqPO75JdCo*


----------



## donaldduck352

How ABOUT THIS:--Never mind!!!

Keeps bringing my page too the wrong site  Too many kids on my computer..Acting strange again...


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> OMG!! I'm prolly one of the few democrats here in TX. Actually, I don't really follow politics......I just would rather have Obama than McCain as pres. Don't shoot me.


 


the Dark Marauder said:


> No political debates are allowed in here, bro. If you want to vote for McCain/(whatever the lady's name was) or Obama/Biden, that's On You.
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Weird series of events today...


 
no debates here, i (a dem committee woman) am utterly sick of the whole process  & just hope we get thru the next term of 'whoever & co' in a satisfactory fashion , may the best team win & prosper 



RAPstar said:


> Long, stressful, busy day today. But at least I know have enough money to get me through my trip!! Maybe I will get to eat at Mythos twice, and try Finnagan's and Lombard's! Yay!!


 
never sprang for lombards, prices of grub i've seen online for what we'd eat way more expensive than what we'd order @ Mythos even their hamburgers are to die for...drool.  What i like best though is the "real" servers .  They are so well-trained & professional, actually seem to take pride in their work , always a pleasure, makes the experience so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> How ABOUT THIS:--Never mind!!!
> 
> Keeps bringing my page too the wrong site  Too many kids on my computer..Acting strange again...


Now you KNOW porn is not permitted on the DIS! Shame on you!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Went to town fest this morning. Kids went on some rides. I ended up with a headache when we got back home early this afternoon from the fest  Headache finally went away just now. Chrissy rode on the Tilt-O-Whirl about 6 times in a row! One of the girls she knew in elementary school(the girl is in jr. high now) went on the Tilt-O-Whirl with her about 5 times! We all had a good time!

Anywho, here a few pics from the rides today I thought I share.
Chrissy sitting with dad on the ferris wheel. Chrissy a little afraid of heights.





Pic of our area from the ferris wheel. 





Chrissy, DH, and Matthew on tilt-o whirl(Chrissy not seen in the pic).





Chrissy going down the sllde.


----------



## minniejack

Just decided to go to Kennywood in morning.  Kids wanted to go to Cedar Point, but didn't feel like driving 3 1/2 hours to get there.  Should be fun to have one last blast for summer.

DD15 just ran 1st cross country race and we discovered that she and most of the other girls have been slacking for the last 4 weeks at practice.  Lots of walking to finish race. 

However, our top girls who do practice ran great.  The top girl ran the 3.2 mile hilly course in 21 minutes.   

So.....even though I think I'm getting too old for this, I am going to start running again and get her in shape.

While watching the Mountaineers win their 1st game, (Yippee!!) and after a 3-shot margarita I still was able to run a mile on the treadmill without dying--not bad for a middle-aged broad


----------



## roseprincess

Here is a pic (not related to today), from one of the jr. highs in my area, that Matthew had summer band class at. It is a painting/mural of Abbey Road.
I thought it was so cool! Wanted to share. 






Have a good night everyone


----------



## bubba's mom

hey hey hey....what's happenin?

thought I'd drop by to say HI.

holiday weekend is here...going to install a mailbox for ma tomorrow...  

KFed & Patty....had a chance to see some of your pix...too bad it rained so much, but looks like it didn't stop ya!  

would you believe i'm _still _workin' on summer trippie...any free time i have i add a few more pix  

Thought I'd stop by and see how everyone was....all our homies in the south okay?  Hope they don't wash away!  

Be safe!


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack said:


> Just decided to go to Kennywood in morning.  Kids wanted to go to Cedar Point, but didn't feel like driving 3 1/2 hours to get there.  Should be fun to have one last blast for summer.
> 
> DD15 just ran 1st cross country race and we discovered that she and most of the other girls have been slacking for the last 4 weeks at practice.  Lots of walking to finish race.
> 
> However, our top girls who do practice ran great.  The top girl ran the 3.2 mile hilly course in 21 minutes.
> 
> So.....even though I think I'm getting too old for this, I am going to start running again and get her in shape.
> 
> While watching the Mountaineers win their 1st game, (Yippee!!) and after a 3-shot margarita I still was able to run a mile on the treadmill without dying--not bad for a middle-aged broad


Sounds like the girls are doing great!
Have fun at Kennywood tomorrow!


----------



## roseprincess

bubba's mom said:


> hey hey hey....what's happenin?
> 
> thought I'd drop by to say HI.
> 
> holiday weekend is here...going to install a mailbox for ma tomorrow...
> 
> KFed & Patty....had a chance to see some of your pix...too bad it rained so much, but looks like it didn't stop ya!
> 
> would you believe i'm _still _workin' on summer trippie...any free time i have i add a few more pix
> 
> Thought I'd stop by and see how everyone was....all our homies in the south okay?  Hope they don't wash away!
> 
> Be safe!


Good to see you, Barb!
I haven't even started my trippie yet  
When I have a few hours on the computer at once is when I get to my trippie.



Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Now you KNOW porn is not permitted on the DIS! Shame on you!



The closes PORN has been on this computer was the food pixs I took at US. FOOD PORN 

I still think the mods donn't like the way I state my opinion's..

So be it!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 When it comes down too this,I'm knocked off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why is the question??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> The closes PORN has been on this computer was the food pixs I took at US. FOOD PORN



*I refuse to look at the food porn threads ... I tend to gain weight even just looking at the pics*
*
... it doesn't help that I'm snacking as I'm looking at the pics*


----------



## donaldduck352

roseprincess said:


> Here is a pic (not related to today), from one of the jr. highs in my area, that Matthew had summer band class at. It is a painting/mural of Abbey Road.
> I thought it was so cool! Wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night everyone



Koool version of Abbey Road


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I refuse to look at the food porn threads ... I tend to gain weight even just looking at the pics*
> *
> ... it doesn't help that I'm snacking as I'm looking at the pics*



YA'LL are not the only ones..The everytme I look at it I gain 10lbs 
Sad but true!!!

The sad part I gained 20lbs in the last 2-months.Meds are kicking my butt....


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening...almost morning everyone!

Great pics Rose!  I'm afraid of the ferris wheel too!

Hope everyone is staying safe from these storms heading our way.  A friend over at Tulane in New Orleans was evacuated a few days ago.



Hope everyone enjoys the three day weekend!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey K-Star the mods have being not tooo kind lately to me.So if you donn't see me posting,you and all will know the resone. 
I'll start posting again when things get normal(if ever) 

Goodnight and god bless all my homies and sneetches!!

SEE'YA OR GETTER DONE!!

I'm off the DIS till it changes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> no debates here, i (a dem committee woman) am utterly sick of the whole process  & just hope we get thru the next term of 'whoever & co' in a satisfactory fashion , may the best team win & prosper
> 
> 
> 
> never sprang for lombards, prices of grub i've seen online for what we'd eat way more expensive than what we'd order @ Mythos even their hamburgers are to die for...drool.  What i like best though is the "real" servers .  They are so well-trained & professional, actually seem to take pride in their work , always a pleasure, makes the experience so much more enjoyable.



Lombard's has good burgers, or Mythos does? I may not do Lombard's as I dislike eating alone and Chip won't have too much money with him. We are for sure doing Tchoup Chop and Mythos, and then wherever else we feel like. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening...almost morning everyone!
> 
> Great pics Rose!  I'm afraid of the ferris wheel too!
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe from these storms heading our way.  A friend over at Tulane in New Orleans was evacuated a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the three day weekend!



My dad and stepmom and most of my family live in Houston, so I'm hoping they stay safe. And they most likely will try to head up here if it heads their way. They were going to come up this weekend but decided to stay to get the house hurricane proofed, which is a good idea. Here's hoping it stays away from FL next week!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Been chasin my tail again here - busy with football practice, school supplies and starting school, looking for employment, cleaning, blah, blah, blah.

Hope everyone is doing well. Getting ready for our fantasy football draft here today - anyone else doing anything big this weekend?

Want to send a big hug to the homies in the path of Gustav and Hannah - stay safe and I hope the damages are minimal  

Here's two of three beans on the first day of school:


----------



## minniejack

tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Been chasin my tail again here - busy with football practice, school supplies and starting school, looking for employment, cleaning, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Getting ready for our fantasy football draft here today - anyone else doing anything big this weekend?
> 
> Want to send a big hug to the homies in the path of Gustav and Hannah - stay safe and I hope the damages are minimal
> 
> Here's two of three beans on the first day of school:



cute 


Kennywood here we come--church was cancelled--we are starting up a new one and one pastor is in Georgia--the other has had a wild couple of months and he his family truly does need a break


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend.*


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm back.I love this place too much to stay away.. 

Anyhow what got me ticked off last night was the CB those people overthere have nothing better to do then complain..

Check out this thread:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1937129

Post#11

I tried to reply back to BostonRob for what he said,went to submit and got knocked off 

I'm done with that board..I put a poll up there one time and they tore me apart.I'm done.If we do some whinning over here our thread will be closed
Check it out and tell me what you think...


----------



## macraven

the reason you could not post immediately donald duck is because of high traffic volume.

that happens on the community board all the time.
it is a busy posting place and due to that, many times there is a wait until your post gets posted.

in the beginning, i would click on "submit" again and walk away from the computer.  then when i saw the thread, it would have the message i posted twice.  that's because i was impatient and didn't think the computer took my first command to submit.

the universal threads/forums does not have a high traffic volume so whenever you post, it goes on immediately.

anytime you tried to submit a post you wrote out and it just "sits there", it's because that server is busy and it will be a wait until you have yours on that thread.

you will see the time difference on the posts.
that is a clue many many many  are on the cb posting.

so don't stay away.
i am because of the white screen i get when ever i try to post.
reading is still too bright for me.
i tried the tricks i was told of changing my default in my profile section but it won't hold when i make the changes.

still trying.......


----------



## KStarfish82

Don't stay away!

As for the thread, my fiance is dyslexic and it can be very difficult to read what he types.  People need a life and should stop nitpicking (sp?)   

Last day of August....then I will be getting a little older......

School starts Wed.!


----------



## donaldduck352

I cann't stay away for more then a day.I have no will power 

K-fed,that remark that BostonRob said ticked me off.I'm a grown man,so I'll rise above..I have a college education(I do blueprints allday long)I donn't think people like that should get away without someone telling him/her off..I'm not stupid,I just donn't give a damn about my grammer when I post.Now if its for work,my spelling got too be right!!

Heaven forbid if we did that overhere.The webmaster would close it down in a heartbeat!!!

Other then that,I now understand why I get Knocked off..Its not the mods..

I was just very ticked off last night when I read it..I'm over it now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon all!! Car should finally be of for now. Only cost me a lil over $100 for new battery and miscellaneous to get it working right. One more week til I get to leave, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Man,I just went to the store.And guess what was playing on my XM radio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zligio51yP4
I feel old now


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homie Redheads and Sneetches!

Too, too, too busy lately.  I need more hours and less need for sleep.

Our trip to PA in three weeks is off.   Too much money, too little return for a 16 hour drive one way.

I've been reading a book about learning styles so I can be a better teacher for my kid.  After taking their tests, I've determined that my learning style is schizophrenic.  My dominant learning style is Abstract Sequential.  Only one point behind that was Concrete Sequential.  And only one point behind that was Abstract Random.  Last place, with only the smallest blip on the radar, was Concrete Random.  

No wonder I have internal conflict over simple things.  

I'm not crazy, I'm just complex.  

And that drives me crazy.

Taminator


----------



## Tinker-tude

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Here's what you have wanted...the TR's slideshow!  Enjoy
> 
> http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg297/maggiesami/Welcome Fay/?albumview=slideshow



Great pics!  The lack of crowds would make the rain worth it to me.  DH's mom used to rush the kids to the car when it was rainy, and they'd head to King's Dominion for the day for that very reason.  My parents weren't quite that adventurous.  Glad you had so much fun meeting Minnie Fay!



donaldduck352 said:


> You know I'm going nuts now,watch this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ-Pjj7B2hE&NR=1





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Oh, so you wanna play do ya??? .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcqPO75JdCo*



I love the Muppets!  I used to do a killer Miss Piggy.  But it started killing my vocal cords, so I killed the act.  Dead.



minniejack said:


> Just decided to go to Kennywood in morning.  Kids wanted to go to Cedar Point, but didn't feel like driving 3 1/2 hours to get there.  Should be fun to have one last blast for summer.
> 
> DD15 just ran 1st cross country race and we discovered that she and most of the other girls have been slacking for the last 4 weeks at practice.  Lots of walking to finish race.
> 
> However, our top girls who do practice ran great.  The top girl ran the 3.2 mile hilly course in 21 minutes.
> 
> So.....even though I think I'm getting too old for this, I am going to start running again and get her in shape.
> 
> While watching the Mountaineers win their 1st game, (Yippee!!) and after a 3-shot margarita I still was able to run a mile on the treadmill without dying--not bad for a middle-aged broad



I wish I had your motivation.  And stamina.  I really need to start running or walking again.  Sounds like you and the kids are having fun at it!



tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Been chasin my tail again here - busy with football practice, school supplies and starting school, looking for employment, cleaning, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Getting ready for our fantasy football draft here today - anyone else doing anything big this weekend?
> 
> Want to send a big hug to the homies in the path of Gustav and Hannah - stay safe and I hope the damages are minimal
> 
> Here's two of three beans on the first day of school:



So cute!  Little Man doesn't look quite as happy about school as Little Lady.  Or is it the fact that sis is being all mushy with her arm around him?



RAPstar said:


> Afternoon all!! Car should finally be of for now. Only cost me a lil over $100 for new battery and miscellaneous to get it working right. One more week til I get to leave, I'm so excited!!!




Hooray for car and trip!!!!!!!!!!!!         

May you find a poncho and enjoy every minute!

Tamie


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Just decided to go to Kennywood in morning. Kids wanted to go to Cedar Point, but didn't feel like driving 3 1/2 hours to get there. Should be fun to have one last blast for summer.
> 
> DD15 just ran 1st cross country race and we discovered that she and most of the other girls have been slacking for the last 4 weeks at practice. Lots of walking to finish race.
> 
> While watching the Mountaineers win their 1st game, (Yippee!!) and after a 3-shot margarita I still was able to run a mile on the treadmill without dying--not bad for a middle-aged broad


 
kennywood , not sure if we're going to try & work in Phantom Fright Nights this year.  Did u know the 1st night they usually give the food away 'free' .  Really had fun there last year, some issues w/long lines...what can u do though?

cross country is tuff stuff, congrats to DD & to the Mountaineers.  Notice Mr. Michigan-bound coach fell on his face serves him right, hope he has a losing season

Andy:  Mythos has great burgers!!!

DSs team - Wolves took a beating, next week looking to be even worse sigh.  

Ma having more issues, had to take her back to ER on friday, hoping she's back on track soon 

im not a ferris wheel fan either too slow, gives u time to think about impending doom 

mac slip on some tinted shades to do ur viewing here

tired, foot hurting from tromping around the fair today, have a great holiday all!


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homie Redheads and Sneetches!
> 
> Too, too, too busy lately. I need more hours and less need for sleep.
> 
> Our trip to PA in three weeks is off.  Too much money, too little return for a 16 hour drive one way.
> 
> I've been reading a book about learning styles so I can be a better teacher for my kid. After taking their tests, I've determined that my learning style is schizophrenic. My dominant learning style is Abstract Sequential. Only one point behind that was Concrete Sequential. And only one point behind that was Abstract Random. Last place, with only the smallest blip on the radar, was Concrete Random.
> 
> No wonder I have internal conflict over simple things.
> 
> I'm not crazy, I'm just complex.
> 
> And that drives me crazy.
> 
> Taminator


 
would that be a paradox ?

i must of missed that u r home schooling, was thinking cyberschool?


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> would that be a paradox ?
> 
> i must of missed that u r home schooling, was thinking cyberschool?



You're sort of right about both.  DH is cyberschooling, but he's done for five weeks.  Hooray!  Then it's back to the work+school grindstone.  

I'm homeschooling Jared.  We hated his experience in school last year and couldn't get him enrolled in public school in time with the ream of papers his endocrinologist has to fill out.  Couldn't get an appointment before September 29th, and we've been trying since May to get in.  He has a few online classes, but they leave a lot to be desired.  So we'll just use that for math and language arts until I find something better.  Researching, researching, trying, experimenting.  I love that aspect of homeschooling.  You're never stuck with a program that doesn't work well for your kid.  For being worried about how this was going to work out, we've really liked it.  I can't wait for the history books and activities to get here!

Tu-tu


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Hooray for car and trip!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May you find a poncho and enjoy every minute!
> 
> Tamie



I'm crossing things hoping Hanna doesn't decide to hit FL. Or at least she's gone before I get there.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## marciemi

Hey guys!  Just dropping in to say hi!  We spent a beautiful day at Point Beach State Forest today (on the coast of Lake Michigan).  Same place we went camping a few weeks ago with all the flies.  We just drove out for the day today and literally spent from about 9:30 to 3:30 biking.  Although we stopped everywhere.  There was a kite flying festival in Two Rivers and we all had a lot of fun there.  We also hit an ice cream place and a pizza place, a playground twice, and an arcade, and did a lot of biking in between.

Made it back to the beach and the water temp has to have dropped 15 degrees in the last couple weeks.  Guess those 40 degree nights we've been having made a difference, even though it was near 90 today and tomorrow.  I floated around in a tube, but the kids were brave enough to swim.  Oh ---and the the flies weren't around today so we had a great time!    

We spent the night at home with DS' girlfriend watching old family videos.  I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.  Highlight was the church Christmas pageant when oldest DS's were 2 & 3.  They're supposed to be angels in the background.  Meanwhile Joseph and Mary come in and lay baby Jesus (a cabbage patch doll) in the manger/crib.  Well, DS2 decides HE wants the doll and grabs it out of the manger.  Meanwhile, DW 3 is hitting him and trying to grab baby Jesus back to put back in the manger.  And the whole pageant is going on in the meantime with the two of them fighting up on the altar.  Maybe it's a "you had to be there" thing, but we were laughing so hard it was painful!   And honestly, I don't remember any of this happening at all.  

Anyways, hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> I'm crossing things hoping Hanna doesn't decide to hit FL. Or at least she's gone before I get there.  Wish me luck!!




Good luck!  I hope she just stays out to sea and dies.  And I felt a tiny pang of guilt saying that about a thing with a human name.




marciemi said:


> We spent the night at home with DS' girlfriend watching old family videos.  I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.  Highlight was the church Christmas pageant when oldest DS's were 2 & 3.  They're supposed to be angels in the background.  Meanwhile Joseph and Mary come in and lay baby Jesus (a cabbage patch doll) in the manger/crib.  Well, DS2 decides HE wants the doll and grabs it out of the manger.  Meanwhile, DW 3 is hitting him and trying to grab baby Jesus back to put back in the manger.  And the whole pageant is going on in the meantime with the two of them fighting up on the altar.  Maybe it's a "you had to be there" thing, but we were laughing so hard it was painful!   And honestly, I don't remember any of this happening at all.
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone's having a great weekend!




      

Thanks for the video story!  I laughed so hard I almost cried.  I can see it all now....  I bet you're relishing the video camera investment!


----------



## macraven

homies,  it is either today or the 5th....

i think it is today.....



K-FED
K-FISH
KATIE.......


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Tink!  Yes, I am so glad we had one when the kids were small.  My only regret is that we didn't spend more time taping.  I know it's such a hassle at the time, but wow - in a decade, you'll appreciate it SO much!   Those of you with young kids - tape now!  I was thinking as we watched that we haven't taped any "family" scenes in ages.  Now all we tape are things like band concerts, piano recitals, etc.  More group or formal things.  But really, who wants to see 3 sullen, moody teens sulking around the house on a normal day?  

Nothing like when they were so small and there was so much action and excitement.  After about a half hour of the videos last night, Matt turned to us and said "We were so LOUD!"   Um, yep!  We noticed!

But even watching part of a video of us at Disney - I wish we hadn't tried to tape anything at Disney (20 minutes of the Little Mermaid show is too much!).  Really - Disney will always be there, we're not that great at taping anyways, and you don't get the feel for any of it trying to watch the grainy video.  But the scenes of the kids are the parts you love and remember.  Some included (this was just from our 1997) trip:

Eric (not yet 2) trying to do a backwards somersault on the beds at the All Star.  He used my stomach as a launch point and would keep rolling backwards onto the bed and trying to flip over while his brothers were jumping on the bed and laughing in the background.

Me yelling at the kids (yep, all 3 of them) as they're frantically trying to climb up in the jumping fountains by the Imagination Pavilion.  For some reason they had the idea that they could "stop" or "catch" the water and since DH was taping, I was outnumbered in trying to get them to stop!

Waiting for the others who were doing Star Tours (somewhere in a hallway holding area for the Baby Swap), Eric figured out how to make the drinking fountain work.  I just stood there taping him as he literally kept skipping over to the fountain, pressing as hard as he could (leaning against the fountain like he was doing a pushup against it), and finally getting the water to shoot out (of course it was about 2 feet above his level) and just bursting out in laughter, jumping up and down and running back to me to show me what he could do!   

These are all little things, and really don't even have to have happened at Disney, but these are the parts we want to watch again and again now!  So keep the camera on the kids instead of the rides, etc.  Wish we could go back in time and get a whole lot more!


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday, Katie!(if it's your b-day today)


----------



## marciemi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Labor Day, homies!

We have been having beautiful, hot weather by me the last few days and today as well. Actually a little too hot.

Yesterday was an enjoyable, but busy day!
Matthew and some boy scouts from his troop did some cleaning up at our town fest early yest morning.
Then we walked to the Fest early afternoon to see a couple of our jr. high band concerts! One of the jr highs that played yest is where Chrissy and Matthew will be going to next yr. Wanted to go to the concerts so Matthew can think about getting used to sitting outside while he is in jr. high band-at least for this kind of concert.
We have never went to our jr. high concerts at our town fest before. This is a first for us.
After we got back from the fest yest, cooled off at home and then we met up with my parents for an early birthday dinner at Outback Steakhouse. 
Celebrated early b-day for me and my dad's b-day.

Watched the fireworks from our place last night(we have fireworks nightly the nights of our Fest, after big name concert is over). Can't see the fireworks really well from our backyard, but oh well. We didn't feel like walking all the way back to the Fest for the fireworks. I was acting strange and put on the Wishes CD I have, to the fireworks last night. As you all know, I LOVE Wishes!  So I did it to remind me of Wishes! 


Here are about 3 pics from the jr high concerts yest. at the town fest. Hope I don't get in trouble with anyone from the school dist, for not getting permission to put these up. I'm guessing it will be fine  


This is one of the jr high bands with Mr. C. conducting. Matthew's current band teacher(Mr. B.) is playing drums in the back. wearing a black shirt. Didn't know Matthew's current band teacher was going to be there.


----------



## roseprincess

Here are 2 of the other pics from band concerts yest.

The guy standing on the right was kinda a band groupie!   I don't know who he is, but he was kinda doing interpretive dance during the band concerts and cheering the kids on! It was hysterical and cute! So I took a pic of him. 





Here is the other jr high band with Mr. H conducting. This is where Matthew 
will be in band a year from now.




They played a Beatles medley at the end, which I recognized all the songs  


Right now at our town fest, the Labor Day parade is going on. Decided not to go this yr, as Matthew's boy scout troop is not marching in it unfortunately. Nobody wanted to walk all the way there to see the parade, so we took a break from it this yr. I really didn't want to stand in the hot sun that long today.


----------



## KStarfish82

Mac you are correct!  Today is my.....ugh...26th birthday!

Thanks Rose, Marcie, and Mac for remembering!


----------



## loribell




----------



## bubba's mom

26?  oh puhleeze....  

Can you be Tonya     ...so I can give ya this birthday cake? 





Just thot I'd drop by and wish everyone a nice Labor Day... been no day off here!  

Off to make ribs and corn on the grill for dinner...yummmm.....


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> Mac you are correct!  Today is my.....ugh...26th birthday!
> 
> Thanks Rose, Marcie, and Mac for remembering!


*I wish I was 26 agian   Happy Birthday*


----------



## marciemi

ky07 said:


> *I wish I was 26 agian   Happy Birthday*



I wish I was 36 again!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

KStarfish82 said:


> Mac you are correct!  Today is my.....ugh...26th birthday!
> 
> Thanks Rose, Marcie, and Mac for remembering!



I remember turning 26. I felt old.


----------



## marciemi

If it makes you feel better, when I was 26 I already had one kid and was pregnant with the next!


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> I wish I was 36 again!


*Me too   *


----------



## keishashadow

hello all...seem to be in a reminiscing mood...i have nothing to add , thankfully - im sure 

barb great cake, i made chicken & ribs too, had to get out of bed last night to slice down the rack of ribs & whip up the marinade glad i didn't chop off anything i needed . Cooked them slow in crockpot then out to grill w/chicken breasts for a quick glaze...yum

KFed, 26 is a most excellent age however, if u want to go younger...


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> Mac you are correct!  Today is my.....ugh...26th birthday!
> 
> Happy B-Day
> 
> Thanks Rose, Marcie, and Mac for remembering!





ky07 said:


> *I wish I was 26 agian   Happy Birthday*



I wish I knew then what I know now.I would be richer then Bill Gates 

Or at least be in better shape!!

OH just too be 36 again would be a blessing..Happy Birthday


----------



## Metro West

Katie -


----------



## donaldduck352

The three day weekend is over  I didnn't even cook steaks....

Oh Well just another week for me..

I need this upcoming vacca-HHN will keep me going for a few months 

Goodnight and Eve all!!

Wake you in the morning,I get up early so I'll tip-toe!!!


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> KFed, 26 is a most excellent age however, if u want to go younger...


Cute Curious George cake


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I
> 
> OH just too be 36 again would be a blessing..Happy Birthday





um, you're 37/38...........that's pretty close to 36.......


----------



## roseprincess

We went swimming in our pool at our subdivision one last time before it closed at 5pm today  Won't open again til Memorial Day weekend- 2009.

Have the song "Funkytown" in my head right now   One of the jr. high bands yesterday played the song, from "Shrek 2"  

Pretty tired right now. Got to finish getting stuff ready for the kiddos for school tomoorrow.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Hey, mac is back


----------



## Metro West

This was the line to get into the garages today as I was leaving:


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. pretty slow day at work today......wonder why? ...... Enjoying a peanut buster parfait from DQ right now. All this talk about age makes me feel young...I just turner 23! Thanks everyone!!  J/K


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!*








Metro West said:


> This was the line to get into the garages today as I was leaving:





 *What time did you leave???? 

*


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ...

OK I will play ketchup later.. but for now I just wanted to let everyone know the wedding was great . My sister had great weather and we had a blast. 
I am gonna try to get a photo up in the morning . 
Very busy here this weekend . Sad to say the kids have school in the morning and I am off to bed now . 

will post all the good info on the wedding in the morning . 


BTW 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE


----------



## KStarfish82

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone!

You all are so sweet!   

This has been the most bittersweet birthday that I have had.  Tomorrow is the first day of school!!   

Now how many days til Christmas.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

Checking in a little late, so....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



KStarfish82 said:


> Mac you are correct!  Today is my.....ugh...26th birthday!



Oh, shut up.  Some of us would have bras older than you if they hadn't disintigrated by now.



bubba's mom said:


> Off to make ribs and corn on the grill for dinner...yummmm.....




I guess it's too late to come over for dinner?  Sounds great!




the Dark Marauder said:


> I remember turning 26. I felt old.



I did, too.  But only because everyone kept asking me why I wasn't married yet.  Now everyone in their 20s seems ever so young and innocent.

In April I will be turning 29.  For the 11th time.  

Shhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *What time did you leave???? *


 I left around 11:30am!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all-short 4 day workweek for most.So lets hope it goes bye fast!!!!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> kennywood , not sure if we're going to try & work in Phantom Fright Nights this year.  Did u know the 1st night they usually give the food away 'free' .  Really had fun there last year, some issues w/long lines...what can u do though?
> 
> cross country is tuff stuff, congrats to DD & to the Mountaineers.  Notice Mr. Michigan-bound coach fell on his face serves him right, hope he has a losing season
> 
> Andy:  Mythos has great burgers!!!
> 
> DSs team - Wolves took a beating, next week looking to be even worse sigh.
> 
> Ma having more issues, had to take her back to ER on friday, hoping she's back on track soon
> 
> im not a ferris wheel fan either too slow, gives u time to think about impending doom
> 
> mac slip on some tinted shades to do ur viewing here
> 
> tired, foot hurting from tromping around the fair today, have a great holiday all!



Were you at Kennywood on Sunday?  We were behind a woman with a Universal shirt and her DH was carrying a Universal backpack/Hollywood.  My family wouldn't let me say anything--they told me I was a stalker if I did.

And I am so...glad that I am not the only one who feels that way about ferris wheels--they absolutely terrify me! 


And.....what a shame that Fraud-riguez lost for Michigan


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Were you at Kennywood on Sunday? We were behind a woman with a Universal shirt and her DH was carrying a Universal backpack/Hollywood. My family wouldn't let me say anything--they told me I was a stalker if I did.
> 
> And I am so...glad that I am not the only one who feels that way about ferris wheels--they absolutely terrify me!
> 
> 
> And.....what a shame that Fraud-riguez lost for Michigan


 
he was low, low, low for ditching the team imo...bad karma 

no, would've been a perfect day though ...good thing ur family stopped u...they may have whapped u with the backpack .  One thing we laff about @ KW is the large bags so many peeps bring in & haul the whole day.  I get the concept of bringing in the large coolers though...just too lazy to do it.

todd - big crowd for the holiday...one of our 1st trips onsite i managed to get turned around on way out to WDW & got stuck in said line glad we were able to just scoot thru & get out opposite end...that is one BIG parking garage 

have a good week all


----------



## minniejack

Why do people bring in huge purses to an amusement park?????
Then you have to put it in the little bins by the rides and worry about whether it will be there when you get back.

Me, I personally either carry nothing or just a tiny bag for those problem days....  

On the phantom, yesterday, I thought my little purse was secured, but one of the big hills whipped it and I thought fer sure it was a goner--a nickle went flying into the front seat where DH and DS were--they said it looked like it was in slow motion.....cool

Of course, idiot DD15 was only worried about her cell that she had tucked into my purse before ride--as if she couldn't be away from her boyfriend for a couple of hours.....

I told her she couldn't go with us at Christmas to Universal since she was so bored.....I have a feeling she will get unbored quickly


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning  


My kids Matthew and Chrissy gave me big hugs this morning for a certain day today  


bbl


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> Why do people bring in huge purses to an amusement park?????
> Then you have to put it in the little bins by the rides and worry about whether it will be there when you get back.



Maybe to save time running to a locker when they really need EXACTLY 5 of the 20 things in the bag?  Or they have the personality type that makes them want to be prepared for whatever at all times?  We always carried a big bag with the little kids (they need too much crap all day long), but I think this will be the first year we can leave it in a locker.  Hooray!  Parent swap made it easy to never have to leave a bag where it might get stolen or pilfered through.  



roseprincess said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> My kids Matthew and Chrissy gave me big hugs this morning for a certain day today
> 
> 
> bbl




Good morning and 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

cargo pants

fanny pack if u must  

i prefer overland placer bag or even small bagallini (matching crocs r nice )

all can be easily tucked under or inside ur shirt to avoid locker-ing or forcing males to suffer thru the man-purse indignity

'course we don't have to worry re diapers &such anymore   

good way to get small kids to cut down on the 'stuff' they need in the parks...buy them their own fanny pack & let them pack it to their heart's content...u'd be amazed how quickly they learn to 'rough it' 

anybody else wonder how much change, etc. they find under the rides


----------



## keishashadow

let's do cookies Happy Birthday Rose


----------



## marciemi

A Rose cake for Rose!






Happy Birthday!!!!  Today is Matt's half birthday and I just realized that when I looked at the date of your birthday.  And that we missed DH's half birthday yesterday.  When the kids were little we ALWAYS celebrated these as well.  No presents or anything, but a good excuse to buy cake!   Matt turning 16 1/2 this year isn't nearly as important as last year's 15 1/2, which meant he could get his driving permit!  Stephen's 15 1/2 will be in January, so another big one to look forward to!

Everyone have a great day!  My boys went off to school today - I'll try to post the obligatory back to school pic later.  (All right, it won't be until at least Thursday because DH is out of town and I don't know how to get it off the camera on to the computer!).  I'm going out to enjoy the last of summer for an hour before I have to head to work.  Supposed to be 92 today, 73 tomorrow and 69 Thursday.  Summer's over!


----------



## roseprincess

THanks Tamie, Janet, and Marcie, for the wonderful b-day cakes and cookies!
Yum!

My real b-day cake is sitting in the frig, untouched. DH bought it yesterday. I'm thinking of picking off the buttercream a little


----------



## ky07

*Happy Birthday Rose



*


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Happy Birthday Rose
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, Lawrence!


----------



## roseprincess

Wow! It's 95 degrees here in the Chicago area! Too bad the pool is closed by me. Probably couldn't go anyways as the kids probably have some homework tonight. Supposed to cool down tomorrow. 

Hope anyone that is in the area of Gustav is doing ok.


----------



## Akdar

I think that heat is heading our way here in PA!  Great, I'll be out mowing and weed-whacking at my day job in the heat. oh darn..........


----------



## circelli

Hello everyone!!! 
I hope everyone enjoyed there long weekend!!
So close to our Univeersal vacay I am worse then the kids 
My DS starts JK on Thursday...mommy thought it was great but now she is thinking she will miss him 
My cousin was in a car accident last Thursday and broke his leg, other car did not stop at a stop sign.  He just went home from hospital today...has a steel rod in his leg now.  I told him all security things will beep uncontrolably when he shows up!! Gotta make him laugh some how!! 
Take care everyone, short week  so we are already closer to the weekend!!


----------



## loribell

Happy Birthday Rose.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve ALL....

HAPPY B-DAY Rose


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## keishashadow

88 beautiful degrees here this afternoon...i had a date with a rafttomorrow's looking even better 

im psyched...my '92 caddy (yes, i did say 1992 ) passed inspection w/no trouble today , was told the 'bushings/exhaust' would probably need to be fixed next year (whatever that is = expensive im sure lol).  fyi, don't think it's mileages has cracked 110 K yet....maybe it'll keep rolling forever!

DHs harley goes in tomorrow, still under warranty so we should be ok

always so shocked when my rides don't need a big tix fix

anybody watch House, believe they r repeating the 2 part season finale tonight...it was great!


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks, Lori, K-Fish,and donaldduck- for the birthday wishes  


All of you homies here are wonderful!!  

The rose cakes I've seen here today look so nice  

I just got an Ecard from one of my SILs. She sends the most interesting Ecards. 

I just realized I didn't hear from one friend that sometimes reads here, but not part of our SANS thread. Oh well.


----------



## roseprincess

Janet- glad your car passed inspection  

circelli- sorry to hear your cousin got in a car accident  
Glad he was able to have surgery and get the steel rod in. 
PD and mummy dust he continues to recover well  


DH just got home and brought home some flowers for me


----------



## circelli

circelli- sorry to hear your cousin got in a car accident  
Glad he was able to have surgery and get the steel rod in. 
PD and mummy dust he continues to recover well  


Thanks roseprincess, I just heard that he is at home and recovering well!! 

Lets call it a night, chat with you later


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ,

Still no wedding pictures for you guys . We just got a new laptop and wow I am impressed but now I need all kinds of new lessons on how to use this thing. 

My DD and DS started school   today . The oldest goes in on Wed. . Catholic HS is so much fun . They go in for like not even two hours and then they are off again and start classes on Monday .  AHH 

Our pool is open here but only till 7 this week and then after the weekend it will only be open one more weekend . Then I know summer is really over    . I hate the colder weather . 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSE 

So many birthdays here this past few days . I hope I didn't miss anyone. 

Gotta run and get the kids ready for school in the morning . Just writing this makes me wanna cry  . I am looking forward to Oct. though we are going for a long weekend to Lancaster PA to do the corn maze and Hershey park .  .. Candy anyone?? Yummy ..

BBL


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSE


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Rose!


----------



## donaldduck352

Well goodnight all..

Catcha in the morning!!!!

Now if someone starts playing poker,wake me up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birthday, Rose!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all..

Its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 already!!

Wake up and get it over with!!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all..
> 
> Its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already!!
> 
> Wake up and get it over with!!


 
yeah but now the rest of the day is spread out in front of us  

week's almost 1/2 over woo-hoo


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...

Well the kiddies are all going to school today . .. 
I have 100 things I just have to go buy for school supplies and I know I will be at it again next week when Chrissy ( oldest DD ) gets her list of things.   Staples here had a 45 min to an hour wait to pay last night I was NOT going there . I have to say that I would rather pay more and go to the little shops to get this stuff. I figured if I need to wait that long there should be some sort of ride at the end of it . NOT school supplies and a bill .  ..


Hope everyone is prepared for all of the storms lined up out there . They are even talking about Hanna giving NYC lots of rain and wind this weekend . Which is a real downer since we have a big party planned at the pool club this weekend . Hope we only get one day of rain and a nice sunday . 

Off to get the supplies and the oldest one to school by 11:30 . 

BBL


----------



## roseprincess

Thank you all for the birthday wishes yesterday!
It really made me feel special  

Went out shopping today.


Coastermom- glad your sister's wedding went well! 

Mac-don't know where you are, but hope all is well.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## donaldduck352

Eve ALL.Hope everything is going good for all


----------



## macraven

a quick stop by.
hello and how is everyone.

still working on changing my background colors.


will be back later.


----------



## minniejack

My computer must be honoring Rose's b-day. 

 My favorites list now shows a picture of a rose instead of the symbol DIS.  Happy belated b-day.


----------



## donaldduck352

Well a farmers rule(or is that Bob Segar)Up with the sun and gone with the wind??
Donn't know but goodnight all!!!

See YA'LL in the morning!!!

Goodnight and Godbless......SEE YA'


----------



## coastermom

Night , night all . 

This is the second day of school and mommy is DONE already . I have had it with this cranky child that is over tired and not sleeping right. He is so nervous about school and getting it right that he is not really sleeping. Mommy is tired and cranky now . 

My DD went to her first day of school today . Only 4 hours but they took their pictures and get their class list today . Got a book bill for $200 . Yes you read that right . I was just happy she isn't in the HS band . One book was $125 .. .. 

My middle DD is in 8th grade and they already started with the 8th grade graduation photos . Need to send in that money next Wed.  I feel like these first few days is nothing but writing out checks or sending in money for something . 

Off to bed soon . See everyone in the morning .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

A few things while I'm here. First the good news, then the bad news.


Good News:

-I got my PS3 today.     
It doesn't work on my TV, but worked on another, so I need to get a new TV! Nothing fancy, just one with the r/y/w ports in front and a working remote. My current TV is an old one, so it's upgrade time!  

-The parks have been slow, so anyone going to the parks will enjoy short lines.  


Bad News:

-Hannah and Ike are trying to give FL a scare. To them I say "Bring it, cheesewagons!"

-The DIS won't let me use "invisible text." I was going to put it as such, but you would still be able to read it. I'll just say a Split may be Imminent. PM for Details...


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> A few things while I'm here. First the good news, then the bad news.
> 
> 
> Good News:
> 
> -I got my PS3 today.
> It doesn't work on my TV, but worked on another, so I need to get a new TV! Nothing fancy, just one with the r/y/w ports in front and a working remote. My current TV is an old one, so it's upgrade time!
> 
> -The parks have been slow, so anyone going to the parks will enjoy short lines.
> 
> 
> Bad News:
> 
> -Hannah and Ike are trying to give FL a scare. To them I say "Bring it, cheesewagons!"
> 
> -The DIS won't let me use "invisible text." I was going to put it as such, but you would still be able to read it. I'll just say a Split may be Imminent. PM for Details...



I'm worried as the hurricanes too! Here's hoping that they skirt by FL. At little rain won't be bad, I can do theme parks in the rain. lol Only 2 more work days left!!! Woo!! Hopefully those short lines will carry over to next week too!!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, my totally geeky DS13 left his forums up on my computer and I just have to share them with you.  He is a total Rubik's Cube geek and has been spending most of his free time solving, building, or online socializing about Rubik's Cubes.  (incidentally, for those of you wondering, the first EVER Rubik's cube competition to be held in Wisconsin will be in Milwaukee on October 4th - yes, we'll be there!).

Anyways, I clicked on his user name and wanted to go in and read his posts and see if he was posting anything inappropriate and what the heck they had to talk about so much.  Here is a copy of one of his posts.  Can you say GEEK?!!!



> I have my 3 V-cubes here, and I looked at my 5cube. The 6 types of pieces make a triangle. The same thing happens with my 6cube. That made the first part really easy. Half the number of layers (ceil if it's odd so you include the middle layer) and triangulate the number.
> 
> The second part was a little more annoying. I knew there was a "mirror" piece in the 6 and 7 which didn't fit into my first equation.
> The realization came when I saw that these pieces were the ones that didn't lie along the 2 major diagonals, the 2 crosses(which don't exist on evens), or the edges of a face. So I listed it out. I knew that 1-5 had to be 0. 6&7 were 1. 8&9 were 3. 10&11 were 6. (Oh look, more triangular progression). Draw it out, and you can easily see the triangle.
> I came up with (order - 4)/2 ... but I liked the look of (order/2-2) better. I should probably add a lower limit of 0 for the second term.
> 
> edit:
> Here's an even easier way. I'm sure there's a way to combine them.
> The general idea is easy to see if you look at the 7 and go backwards to the 6.
> One "Quadrant" of the 7 is a 4x4 block. Remove one leg of +centers and one leg of edges. Add the Center and Corner back in.
> With the 6 you do the same thing except there are no +centers to deal with and you only add the center back in.
> 
> evens:
> (order/2)^2 - (order/2) + 1
> odds:
> (ceil(order/2))^2 - ceil(order/2) + 1 - floor(order/2) + 1
> 
> edit 2:
> (C(N/2))^2 + (1 + N%2)(1 - C(N/2)) + N%2



Gee - how come we never talk about things like this here?


----------



## minniejack

I still have to peel off the colors and repaste to complete a cube.

Heck--I haven't helped my kids with their math since 7th grade--and this is coming from someone who was in the so-called gifted program a million years ago for math--definitely true--use it or lose it


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I still have to peel off the colors and repaste to complete a cube.





Me to.I never finished one yet,unless I do the same thing


----------



## marciemi

Well, if you want to know why you've never solved one if you just tried randomly....according to my son last night (again compliments of his boards!):

If every person on the earth had gotten a Rubik's cube right when they came out in 1982 and since then had made one move a second and no one made any duplications of any moves that anyone else did.....then by now still less than 1/7th of the possible outcomes would have been displayed at any time!   

Or, if you tried to display all the possible different ways a Rubik's cube looks, and lined themall up next to one another as close as possible, they would extend 261 light years!

The latest one he's gotten is a 7x7, which looks like this:






But even that's too easy for him so he's just been building his own 'mutant' cubes!


----------



## roseprincess

ahem... Mac, you forgot to wish somebody a happy belated birthday?  

Guess you are still working on the colors on your computer?
 


bbl


----------



## macraven

good thursday morning homies.....


since i am so far behind in responding to all, here are my cliff notes version:

happy birthday, belated happy birthday hope it was good for all, love cake, balloons were so kewl,kids give hugs, homies give hugs, nice weather, rainy weather, none of my kids named Fay, it is hot, it is not hot, parks are fun, parry hotter is being built, skool time for kids, kids cost money, buy those books, go to work, tennis tournaments are great, planning a trip, have fun on it, rubik cube lots of fun, math sucks sometimes when you get older, happy anniversary out there, hhn is coming, banner is weird now, ma is sick, ma is better, good thing, ps3 rules, ours replaced after 60 days, buy the warranty, pools are closed, picture trip report passed the test, do water parks when it rains, and if i forgot anything, i am sorry, but will place it in the cliff notes.


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Well, if you want to know why you've never solved one if you just tried randomly....according to my son last night (again compliments of his boards!):
> 
> If every person on the earth had gotten a Rubik's cube right when they came out in 1982 and since then had made one move a second and no one made any duplications of any moves that anyone else did.....then by now still less than 1/7th of the possible outcomes would have been displayed at any time!
> 
> Or, if you tried to display all the possible different ways a Rubik's cube looks, and lined themall up next to one another as close as possible, they would extend 261 light years!
> 
> The latest one he's gotten is a 7x7, which looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even that's too easy for him so he's just been building his own 'mutant' cubes!



   Stop already--you're making my brain hurt.


----------



## keishashadow

morning (just made it under the deadline ) all

mutant rubik's cubes...who knew?

DH is in the original 'solver's' club, this is my nemisis (fifteen puzzle, sliding tile version, carryover from my youth)


----------



## ky07

*Quick drive by to say   to  all you Homies*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies   

Weather stinks here today, rainy and chilly  
Well, we did need the rain here I suppose. Some weather person said we have the remnants of Gustav here in Chicago area today.
Sent my kids in shorts today. Chrissy was not wanting to wear capris or pants, she had a fit about that this morning  

minniejack, mac and others I missed, thanks for the b-day greetings!  

Mac- always love your summaries  

DM- sorry to hear the news  


Got a handyman guy coming here real soon. We had some shelving fall down the other day, in our teeny tiny laundry room, took off some drywall with it   He is going to do an estimate. Don't know if it will be fixed today or not.

I haven't had a chance to read up about the rubik's cube stuff.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Marcie-whatever your DS wrote, looks like calculus to me    


Gotta run now.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Well fall is definitely on it's way ... cooler temps and the leaves on the trees are starting to turn ... but that's OK - means we're closer to our October visit to Orlando and Halloween  *


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies
> 
> 
> Got a handyman guy coming here real soon. We had some shelving fall down the other day, in our teeny tiny laundry room, took off some drywall with it   He is going to do an estimate. Don't know if it will be fixed today or not.




use duct tape.
i use it for everything.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> use duct tape.
> i use it for everything.


We did duct tape one of the shelves to the wall, but it didn't hold up.
 

I have a few other things in the house duct taped.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> We did duct tape one of the shelves to the wall, but it didn't hold up.
> 
> 
> I have a few other things in the house duct taped.


*Hope no duct taped water pipes or drains cause bless my moms little heart she loved to do that    *


----------



## Metro West

Well...it looks as though Ike is going to hit Florida somewhere. The latest paths have the storm hitting the Miami area on Monday/Tuesday. We all hope the storm veers away from Florida but it doesn't look good right now.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Well...it looks as though Ike is going to hit Florida somewhere. The latest paths have the storm hitting the Miami area on Monday/Tuesday. We all hope the storm veers away from Florida but it doesn't look good right now.




Been watching this myself,not looking good


----------



## roseprincess

Good Lord, I got this automated phone call late this afternoon, from our senior pastor from church. I died laughing  It was a reminder to come to church this weekend because he was starting a new series.
First time our senior pastor has done an automated call like this.
He said on the phone message he wasn't a telemarketer 
I just thought the phone message was hysterical for some bizarre reason  
We get the automated phone calls from our jr high church ministry once in awhile, but not the senior pastor one. This was a first!
Our senior pastor is funny sometimes, he will crack funny jokes in church.
He says he is part of the Dutch mafia (inside joke to all of us that know him).



About school, I received an enthusiastic schedule in Matthew's backpack today,(one of his teachers is enthusiastic about something ). 


Oh, and Chrissy is very happy her Pokemon gameboy game came in the mail today  . Ordered from ebay. Hard to find this certain game around here, so had to buy from ebay.


Gotta make dinner now.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Well...it looks as though Ike is going to hit Florida somewhere. The latest paths have the storm hitting the Miami area on Monday/Tuesday. We all hope the storm veers away from Florida but it doesn't look good right now.



*We've been watching the storms from up here too ... we're hoping that Mother Nature gets everything out of her system before our trip ... only 33 days and 14 hours until we fly out*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We've been watching the storms from up here too ... we're hoping that Mother Nature gets everything out of her system before our trip ... only 33 days and 14 hours until we fly out*



Yes the clock is ticking.And when the times wright,we will drink from the blood bag At midnight....

OH YES I'm GETTING HALLOWEEN FEVER


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola everyone!


----------



## donaldduck352

Well its that time..I got some meetings to do early in the morning..Got too kick up the sales somehow..Its not looking good down here for the future of new housing in Florida  The future is so bright,I took off my shades!!

Goodnight all,see YA in the the morning!! (got too keep a positive attidude)...


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Well its that time..I got some meetings to do early in the morning..Got too kick up the sales somehow..Its not looking good down here for the future of new housing in Florida  The future is so bright,I took off my shades!!
> 
> Goodnight all,see YA in the the morning!! (got too keep a positive attidude)...



donald  you need to start preparing to sit up later at night.
especially when it comes to hhn time.......


i don't want you to fall asleep watching bill and ted's show.........


----------



## RAPstar

hi all!! nice day today. 3 more days!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> hi all!! nice day today. 3 more days!!



woo hoo..........!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... *
> 
> *Well fall is definitely on it's way ... cooler temps and the leaves on the trees are starting to turn ... but that's OK - means we're closer to our October visit to Orlando and Halloween  *


 
it was 92 here today 

i hate fall



macraven said:


> use duct tape.
> i use it for everything.


 
everthing? 



Metro West said:


> Well...it looks as though Ike is going to hit Florida somewhere. The latest paths have the storm hitting the Miami area on Monday/Tuesday. We all hope the storm veers away from Florida but it doesn't look good right now.


 
sorry, hope it hits a speed bump & heads on out to sea



RAPstar said:


> hi all!! nice day today. 3 more days!!


 
u packed yet? 

rose - it's interesting what they do come home with in their backpacks isn't it.  Today my son had pricing sheets for a 10 day trip to Germany, with his German club  no way, no how could they ever do fundraising to cover it...i am ascared, very ascared!


----------



## circelli

Good Evening all,
DS had his first day of school today...fell at recess and bumped his head and now has a goose egg & a bruise 
All in  all he said he had fun so that is the best thing


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ike, you flying goatmonkey! You will blow north or south and stay far away from FL. Thor, Zeus, Quetzalcoatl, and any other weather gods, hear my Request!

I doth have Plans for next week!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ike, you flying goatmonkey! You will blow north or south and stay far away from FL. Thor, Zeus, Quetzalcoatl, and any other weather gods, hear my Request!


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ike, you flying goatmonkey! You will blow north or south and stay far away from FL. Thor, Zeus, Quetzalcoatl, and any other weather gods, hear my Request!
> 
> I doth have Plans for next week!



I'm with Bonny!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It.....is....done...


----------



## KStarfish82

Rise and shine!

It is Friday!


----------



## KStarfish82

the Dark Marauder said:


> It.....is....done...



I'm so sorry DM


----------



## donaldduck352

YES its FRIDAY---one more day of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and the weekend starts for me


----------



## minniejack

Friday---yippee--sorta

Dd15 has another cross country meet tomorrow in Dover, Ohio, bus leaves at 6:30 am.  

Aren't Saturdays for snoozing????  

At least we'll get some good cheese because we'll be in Amish country 

DD13's football team won. DD went running up the field and saw this "giant" coming at him and stopped dead in his tracks--the kid plowed into him and he went flying .....at least he's trying

Going to get a latch for my car trunk--can you believe $200??  Then the mechanic tells me that it is due for a 90,000 mile tune-up--probably another $500 at least.
I guess I should be happy that I haven't really had to put any money in it this whole time except for routine maintenance--gooo Toyota


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Good Evening all,
> DS had his first day of school today...fell at recess and bumped his head and now has a goose egg & a bruise
> All in all he said he had fun so that is the best thing


 
a resounding endorsement!  is he ready to go back today 



the Dark Marauder said:


> It.....is....done...


 



minniejack said:


> Friday---yippee--sorta
> 
> Dd15 has another cross country meet tomorrow in Dover, Ohio, bus leaves at 6:30 am.
> 
> 
> At least we'll get some good cheese because we'll be in Amish country
> 
> DD13's football team won. DD went running up the field and saw this "giant" coming at him and stopped dead in his tracks--the kid plowed into him and he went flying .....at least he's trying
> 
> Going to get a latch for my car trunk--can you believe $200?? Then the mechanic tells me that it is due for a 90,000 mile tune-up--probably another $500 at least.
> I guess I should be happy that I haven't really had to put any money in it this whole time except for routine maintenance--gooo Toyota


 
good luck to DD & congrats to DS (least u know he can take a hit!)

i had a corolla that turned over, twice back in the early 80's , think of the repair as cost-averaging   I paid $500 a couple years ago for tail light on caddy, one of those long strip things

DSs r in for a long coaching season this year.  Their players got trounced last week & tonight play the #1 seeded team...plans in place to invoke the 'mercy' rule to ease the pain if it becomes a blowout least we'll get to drive home sooner

have a good day all


----------



## ky07

*Good morning   Homies*


----------



## macraven

good friday morning homies...


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> a resounding endorsement!  is he ready to go back today



He goes every other day so Monday he will be already to go back!! 
Keep smiling everyone it is FRIDAY


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> Good Evening all,
> DS had his first day of school today...fell at recess and bumped his head and now has a goose egg & a bruise
> All in  all he said he had fun so that is the best thing



glad he's okay


----------



## roseprincess

HI Homies-

Busy today. Had handyman come by to put up the shelves in laundry room. All fixed now. 


circelli- Glad your DS is doing ok  

Hi to all


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> rose - it's interesting what they do come home with in their backpacks isn't it.  Today my son had pricing sheets for a 10 day trip to Germany, with his German club  no way, no how could they ever do fundraising to cover it...i am ascared, very ascared!


Our school has some kind of outdoor education experience (camping) coming up in early November. I have to pay for both kids for them to go  
Maybe I should look into a discount/scholarship of some sort. I haven't looked into it much yet. Plus if I want to chaperone, I have to pay for myself as well.


----------



## minniejack

roseprincess said:


> Our school has some kind of outdoor education experience (camping) coming up in early November. I have to pay for both kids for them to go
> Maybe I should look into a discount/scholarship of some sort. I haven't looked into it much yet. Plus if I want to chaperone, I have to pay for myself as well.



My kids keep getting these invites for People to People trips.  This year it is England and France for 18 days.  Both are begging to go, but I know it would cost $7000+ each.  No way, we can go to Disney and do Epcot and pretend for way cheaper (and several times at that!)


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Friday eve all..Well I hope its for ya'll anyway..

Tell me what you think on this..

I got a golfcart,I live in a residential neighborhood where the max speed limit is 25MPH(although they never drive the limit,usually 35-45 in a 25 zone)..

Anyway I was driving my golfcart this afternoon to a friends house thats about a mile away..Well i look in the mirror to see red and blue lights..I'm getting pulled over by a state trooper..A real nice and young officer.Well spoken and mannerd..

Well he gave me the low down about offroad vehicles on public roads.The community I live in is not a golfing community-infraction #1--No seatbelts---infraction#2 have your driving liscense on you at all times..The only thing I had going for me was I have blinkers,headlights and brakelights and a rear view mirror..

He was nice about it and so was I,hence no tickets this time,just a verbal warning..

Now I got a golfcart that I built and got over $3k in and I cann't even drive it in my neibhorhood anymore unless I want to get $150 in fines and probally get something on my clean driving record  

With the price of gas and all.I can put 5gallons in that cart and last me for weeks..

I JUST DONN'T GET IT!!!!

Tell me what you think!!!


Since this happend,anyone looking to buy a gas powerd golfcart,let me know..So much for freedom AH!!!


----------



## minniejack

No cross country in am--DD came home with over 100 degree temp and can't breathe.

Also, I just realized that I just missed my extended warranty by a few thousand miles that would have covered the $253 for the trunk latch.  

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack said:


> No cross country in am--DD came home with over 100 degree temp and can't breathe.
> 
> Also, I just realized that I just missed my extended warranty by a few thousand miles that would have covered the $253 for the trunk latch.
> 
> Everyone have a good weekend.


minniejack, hope your DD feels better


----------



## RAPstar

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!! No more work til the 15th, one more day til I leave!!! Can it get any better!!! Oh yeah, Hi everyone! lol


----------



## circelli

Good evening everyone,

Reading these posts I can't wait until both my kids are in school 

I hope you are well, we are going to our local fair tomorrow...boys are excited!! 

Keep safe


----------



## roseprincess

RAPstar said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!! No more work til the 15th, one more day til I leave!!! Can it get any better!!! Oh yeah, Hi everyone! lol


Have a great trip, Andy/Rob!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hey, you guys know about oceangram.com?
I know it's not about Universal or WDW, but just wanted to share about oceangram.com. Website is www.oceangram.com 
Just something that was created 2 yrs ago. A message in a bottle type of thing. I'm only on it once in a great while when I want to hear the ocean sounds and just relax a little. The messages received are sometimes silly or stupid. Just something I wanted to share. Read about it on the CB boards 2 yrs ago. I read the messages and toss them back in the ocean.


Goodnight everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone ... Happy Weekend!!!!* 



RAPstar said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!! No more work til the 15th, one more day til I leave!!! Can it get any better!!! Oh yeah, Hi everyone! lol
















*Enjoy your trip ... take lots of pics ... but most of all have a great time!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!! No more work til the 15th, one more day til I leave!!! Can it get any better!!! Oh yeah, Hi everyone! lol


 
ta-ta , take notes for the TR 

wake up, wake up, wake up...greet the dawn of a new day

yadda-yaddda


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> ta-ta , take notes for the TR
> 
> wake up, wake up, wake up...greet the dawn of a new day
> 
> yadda-yaddda



Don't worry, I will! I shall have the bestest TR ever.......or at least the top 10 best! lol Now I have to find something to do to take up my Saturday.


----------



## macraven

andy, we all are excited for you.
you are about to leave for the darkside....woot woot... 

one suggestion:  don't oversleep and miss your plane


donald:  golf cart.......speeding.......no seat belt.........you are a rebel...

and a fantastic thing the copper didn't give you a ticket.

why don't you advertise to see the golf cart since you can't use it now?

my inlaws live near orlando in a retirement area and they use golf carts to get around.

it is 51 degrees.
welcome to fall season


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, we all are excited for you.
> you are about to leave for the darkside....woot woot...
> 
> one suggestion:  don't oversleep and miss your plane
> 
> 
> donald:  golf cart.......speeding.......no seat belt.........you are a rebel...
> 
> and a fantastic thing the copper didn't give you a ticket.
> 
> why don't you advertise to see the golf cart since you can't use it now?
> 
> my inlaws live near orlando in a retirement area and they use golf carts to get around.
> 
> it is 51 degrees.
> welcome to fall season



Oversleep? Hardly.....heck I may not be able to sleep at all!


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Oversleep? Hardly.....heck I may not be able to sleep at all!



*Have a great time   *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Have a fun trip, Rob/Andy!!!!!!!!!!   
   
   
  
 
   

I'm taking a break from cleaning.  I have a friend from my rescue group coming over tonight with her dog and her foster dog.  She has someone driving down from Memphis tomorrow to meet the foster.  Hopefully it will go well and we'll have a perfect adoption.  

She was also going to learn how to be the webmaster for the rescue website tonight, but DH went down to Baton Rouge to help clean up and take care of people after Fay and Gustav.  It wasn't as bad as Katrina, but it was bad enough to do a lot of damage.  So here's praying that everyone stays safe and no one cuts off an arm or leg while trying to get trees off of houses.

I'll be back, hopefully before Monday.


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Don't worry, I will! I shall have the bestest TR ever.......or at least the top 10 best! lol Now I have to find something to do to take up my Saturday.




Memory sticks for your camera-more memory sticks and oh yeah,more memeory sticks!! WE WANT PIXS-WE WANT PIXS-WE WANT PIXS...

Have a great time dude


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> Well I might be considerd a REBEL..I got the only golfcart I know of with a glasspack muffler..  Its loud,but I get more H.P. out of it!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday everyone!!*



macraven said:


> andy, we all are excited for you.
> you are about to leave for the darkside....woot woot...
> 
> one suggestion:  don't oversleep and miss your plane














macraven said:


> donald:  golf cart.......speeding.......no seat belt.........you are a rebel...











macraven said:


> it is 51 degrees.
> welcome to fall season


*...  we've gotcha beat ... it's only 48 degrees here today Mac ... plus some of the trees are already starting to turn.  There was even snow up in the mountains (about 3 hrs away from us) earlier this week.

We've also been covering our tomato plants every night for the past week ... think it's time to harvest *


----------



## macraven

i'm excited for andy and his trip.

i hope he has a great time!!

bonny, yes the leaves will be turning here very soon.
sept is not going to be like last year and warm days.
we might put our heat on tonight.

we will have a few days up in the high 60's maybe 72 during the week but not for many days.  this is the gustav effect coming up the mississippi valley.

i'll see my family this week and the rain will probably be gone by then that they have had.  i'm not complaining........it's upsetting over all the families that have lost property and their daily routines again due to the last hurricane.
looks like fay is bringing in her brothers and sister now to the states soon.

good thoughts to all that are being effected in those areas.
we all have at least one person that is suffering from it all now.

i bought 2 kitty window sills today and now have to take them back.
they won't work.
one has a sticky tape that has to be attached to the window sill and the other has 2 screws to be put in the sill.

just bought new windows.  nothing going into or on them babies......

today was a day of returning items to 5 different stores.

now, sunday will be a day of returning to 1 store........whew........


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> i'm excited for andy and his trip.
> 
> i hope he has a great time!!
> 
> bonny, yes the leaves will be turning here very soon.
> sept is not going to be like last year and warm days.
> we might put our heat on tonight.
> 
> we will have a few days up in the high 60's maybe 72 during the week but not for many days. this is the gustav effect coming up the mississippi valley.
> 
> i'll see my family this week and the rain will probably be gone by then that they have had. i'm not complaining........it's upsetting over all the families that have lost property and their daily routines again due to the last hurricane.
> looks like fay is bringing in her brothers and sister now to the states soon.
> 
> good thoughts to all that are being effected in those areas.
> we all have at least one person that is suffering from it all now.
> 
> i bought 2 kitty window sills today and now have to take them back.
> they won't work.
> one has a sticky tape that has to be attached to the window sill and the other has 2 screws to be put in the sill.
> 
> just bought new windows. nothing going into or on them babies......
> 
> today was a day of returning items to 5 different stores.
> 
> now, sunday will be a day of returning to 1 store........whew........


 
I have the same situation with kitty perches....know what I did?  I used clamps on the window sill where the tape is supposed to go.  The clamps are the "v" style where you have to squeeze to open the jaws.  I used three clamps on the sill and the perch sits in front of them and doesn't come off.  Now, mine has "legs" that hold up against the wall, so it would be hard for it to come off.  I also have a "fat" cat.  She weighs about 30 pounds and is the size of Garfield.
maybe my idea will help you if you haven't return them....maybe not


----------



## donaldduck352

I've been up north when the leaves change.WHAT A SIGHT...

In Florida everything turns brown>>Donn't get me started on who is gonna rake 

But when spring comes along,it's so green.Thats our change of season,the exact upisite!!!

please forgive my grammer today


----------



## marciemi

Don't tell me about the weather.  We had a high of 92 on Tuesday, and 58 on Thursday (yes, still the high!).  Can you guess which one I like better?   

Have a great trip Andy if you're still around to read this!  I also can't sleep the night before vacation, but tend to stay up until 4am and then suddenly crash a half hour before I need to get up!  So set that alarm!  Looking forward to the TR!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Don't tell me about the weather.  We had a high of 92 on Tuesday, and 58 on Thursday (yes, still the high!).  Can you guess which one I like better?
> 
> Have a great trip Andy if you're still around to read this!  I also can't sleep the night before vacation, but tend to stay up until 4am and then suddenly crash a half hour before I need to get up!  So set that alarm!  Looking forward to the TR!




OH the excitment,I'm the same way..But the next day I crash early


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-
Woke up with a massive migraine/sinus headache this morning  
Just wasn't feeling well at all (dry heaves). 
Headache mostly went away and now eating dinner and getting ready to go to church. Have your backs  

I'll have to read up on everyone later.

Hope to bbl.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Hi Homies-
> Woke up with a massive migraine/sinus headache this morning
> Just wasn't feeling well at all (dry heaves).
> Headache mostly went away and now eating dinner and getting ready to go to church. Have your backs
> 
> I'll have to read up on everyone later.
> 
> Hope to bbl.


*Hope you feel better soon Rose  *


----------



## loribell

Andy - Have a great trip. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Mac - Be safe on your visit to the family. Good luck with the kitty window sill purchase. 

Macadamia - I hope the adoption works out perfect! 

Donald - Slow down on that golf cart. Can't believe they are so picky about it. Of course I live in the country and would never have to worry about that. 

Rose - Hope your migraine is gone. 


Howdy to everyone else! Have a great weekend.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Andy - Have a great trip. Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Mac - Be safe on your visit to the family. Good luck with the kitty window sill purchase.
> 
> Macadamia - I hope the adoption works out perfect!
> 
> Donald - Slow down on that golf cart. Can't believe they are so picky about it. Of course I live in the country and would never have to worry about that.
> 
> Rose - Hope your migraine is gone.
> 
> 
> Howdy to everyone else! Have a great weekend.


*LORI  *


----------



## circelli

Hey there everyone 
We went to our local fair today...our youngest DS (2 1/5) has NO FEAR!!! 
Now I  know that Universal will be perfect for him....and an excuse to have to go back when he is bigger 
These hurricanes sure give everyone a run don't they!! 
Hope everyone heading to the Studios will have a blast and I can't wait to read the TR!!

Later guys!!


----------



## Metro West

I am now coming to you live courtesy of Comcast...no more Brighthouse!


----------



## minniejack

circelli said:


> Hey there everyone
> We went to our local fair today...our youngest DS (2 1/5) has NO FEAR!!!
> Now I  know that Universal will be perfect for him....and an excuse to have to go back when he is bigger
> These hurricanes sure give everyone a run don't they!!
> Hope everyone heading to the Studios will have a blast and I can't wait to read the TR!!
> 
> Later guys!!



the fair rides are way scarier than amusement park rides--I always worry about their safety  

Hope everyone is keeping dry and safe.

Also, this is day seven of getting in shape to run with DD15 and I am up to 1.5 on the treadmill with slight incline.  When I get up to 3 then, I'm moving my act out on the road.  Since, my DH doesn't want to be outdone, he has been running on the treadmill, too--something he hasn't wanted to do on his own for the past 3 years since he has been diagnosed with hereditary prediabetes.  Sooooo.....yeah for trying to outbeat me--something all of my nagging in the world couldn't accomplish.


----------



## loribell

Hi Lawrence! How are you & the family?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola everyone!


----------



## roseprincess

THanks Lori and Lawrence- I'm feeling alot better  

Rob/Andy- enjoy the Simpsons ride for us!   

Hi Katie (wave)



Could use this tonight for myself





Have a good evening everyone


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Hi Lawrence! How are you & the family?



*Family is great and I am still sick but getting better  *


----------



## keishashadow

no birds...worms having a field day 

StL - im thinking u need vitamins bro! 

rose - they'd have to call security to drag me out of the suite 

Football, football, football    good luck to everybody's home team....except the texans


----------



## coastermom

Still NO TIME TO KETCHUP >>> 

I have been crazy here . I don't know between the kids starting school and the storm last night . Nevermind that work has called already for Monday morning .  . My kids and their activities are killing me . My oldest is starting bowling , the middle one just started a sport and now my little one is starting reglion on saturdays as well . I just need a color changing calendar for all the activities . 

BBL i hope got to go get goodies for the school / work week .


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> no birds...worms having a field day
> 
> StL - im thinking u need vitamins bro!
> 
> rose - they'd have to call security to drag me out of the suite
> 
> Football, football, football    good luck to everybody's home team....except the texans



Thats what I am begining to think


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> Still NO TIME TO KETCHUP >>>
> 
> I have been crazy here . I don't know between the kids starting school and the storm last night . Nevermind that work has called already for Monday morning .  . My kids and their activities are killing me . My oldest is starting bowling , the middle one just started a sport and now my little one is starting reglion on saturdays as well . I just need a color changing calendar for all the activities .
> 
> BBL i hope got to go get goodies for the school / work week .


Mary...I used to bowl in leagues for a LONG time...it's a lot of fun and I'm sure your oldest will enjoy it.


----------



## circelli

Go Steelers!! 
Sundays from now until February are going to be all about  football!! 
I guess that is what happens when you live in a house full of "boys"!!


----------



## donaldduck352

OH YEAH ITS FOOTBALL TIME BABY   

GO BUCS!!

Good game so far,New Orleans has a good team this year!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Way too go Bucs!! fist game of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should of went with Brett Favre!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-

Janet-   they would have to call security on me too, to drag me out  

Mary- life sounds crazy  for you.

Mac- I don't know if you left already to see your family, but have a safe trip  

Hi to all  


We just got home from doing an errand and visiting my grandma at the nursing home. 
DH is watching some football now. He is on a few fantasy football leagues.
I don't get into football that much.
But I should say, Go Bears!  

As of baseball, I hope the Cubs will go post season. I don't know about making it to the World Series, but need to be positive on that, right? 
Go Cubs!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Rose,watch out for my Ray's--American League East they are on top 

85 wins--56 losses!!!GOO RAY'S!!!

so much for my bucs today!!


----------



## Metro West

I'm just not into professional sports any more...I prefer college basketball and football.


----------



## donaldduck352

I really need to grow up..Had a football party today..Alot of beer flowing-alot of cursing Dang Buc's!!!

I'm gonna pay for it tommorrow!! But OH WELL,we had a ball tho..

The last person finally left,mad of coarse,now I got to clean up the mess!!

DW already said its your friends,its your mess 

So I'll just grab another cold one and sweep the mess under the rug till tommorrow


----------



## keishashadow

roseprincess said:


> Hi Homies
> 
> Mac- I don't know if you left already to see your family, but have a safe trip


 
u must be psychic  i didn't know mac was going anywhere  until she called me from the road today to ask a Q!

ps she sez hi to all, will bbl this week/end


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ,,,,


Yes Rose my life is very busy now. I can't wait till the fall sports are over already . It is a lot of running around. 

We are already having a bad week here and it is only sunday . I guess in other parts of the country the push for 9/11 memorial's is not as great but here in NYC it is everywhere . I hate to say it but we lived it and I really don't want to see it on TV anymore. It was almost the worst day of my life and I really don't need to relive it anymore. 

Enough on the depressing subject . On to happy thoughts 

Ok we are so busy here and I have gotten nothing done. My DD is going to start her first week of classes in the morning . She has a horriable lunch and is so worried about being hungry . As a 10th grader she has 7th period lunch . I have to get her to eat a huge breakfast before she has to run to the bus. 

My other DD is already set in her 8th grade classes but the 8th grade stuff has already started . We got the graduation photos this Wed. I can't believe it already it has started. 

As for my DS he is so cute sometimes. We went to go get his trophy for baseball today . It was so cute . It is time for him to go to bed but I have to say I am really sad to go to work in the morning and not be there to take him to school. I guess i need to get over it but It is my first day back to work. 
My DH thinks I am going nutty . Told me to CUT THE CORD ... I said never they are my babies and I love them all dearly until they annoy me then they are his kids...  


Ok off to bed ..yes bed at 8:30 I am that exhausted . I hope to get on sometime on Monday to say HI . 

BTW I hope that IKE goes out to sea and stays there . It looks like a very scary storm .  . God willing it will not be too bad where ever else it may hit  . 

Night all


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all,its Monday 

Both of my teams lost yesterday!!!

Oh well lets get the week started!!!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Morning all,its Monday
> 
> Both of my teams lost yesterday!!!
> 
> Oh well lets get the week started!!!


 
oh pooh, sorry...assume ur a Tampa fan?  my oldest DS (football coach) is often referred to as Chucky jr for sideline antics

morning all, go forth & produce


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!

Sorry 'bout yer teams Donald....if it's any consulation, our Eagles killed the Rams ...and our Phillies....well, won the first game of the double-header...so, not too shabby i guess....

Monday indeed.  I don't work Mondays now, so I don't mind them so much  

Need to finish last few days of trippie...hope to get around to that today 

Off to be productive...or produce?  Eh...whatever janet said....


----------



## Melanie230

It was a good night here in North Carolina!

GO PANTHERS!!
GO BEARS!!

Cept Melanie is at work and verra tired from staying up to watch football.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## minniejack

Melanie230 said:


> It was a good night here in North Carolina!
> 
> GO PANTHERS!!
> GO BEARS!!
> 
> Cept Melanie is at work and verra tired from staying up to watch football.



   Mountaineers


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve all!!

Oh Monday-Monday!!!

One day closer to our HHN vacca tho!!


----------



## Metro West

I hope everyone is starting to get into the Halloween spirit...I can't wait!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... *



Metro West said:


> I hope everyone is starting to get into the Halloween spirit...I can't wait!






*It's always Halloween around our house!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

yes Todd...i saw the candy corn in the store today  


i didn't get to work on the trippie today   oops!

other than a few errands and soccer pix today, not much else happened!  oh well, work tomorrow....be productive.....

have a good nite everyone....


----------



## Sharon G

Marcie - this is for your son the rubik's cube fan. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrqHHBibRvs&feature=user

the wii remote one is funny too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVAaz9vFdSo&feature=user


----------



## minniejack

Morning!


----------



## donaldduck352

GOOD MORNING


----------



## circelli

Good Morning Everyone!!!

Rise & Shine it's Tuesday!!! 

Have a good day to everyone!!


----------



## scotlass

bubba's mom said:


> yes Todd...i saw the *candy corn* in the store today
> 
> 
> i didn't get to work on the trippie today   oops!
> 
> other than a few errands and soccer pix today, not much else happened!  oh well, work tomorrow....be productive.....
> 
> have a good nite everyone....



Afternoon youse.....

On my god CANDY CORN........  

Dont get it in Scotland and its just as well,Id be the side off a hoose by Halloween !!

I bought bags of the stuff last vacation....I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies- 

Happy birthday to my dad and my brother-in-law(DH's brother)   
They share the same birthdate. Unfortunately, not a happy birthday to both   My dad has extreme pain in his leg and is going to the Dr. this afternoon. My mom is going to take him. I was going to take my dad, but the appt is in the afternoon and a half hour away and I wouldn't be back in time to be home when my kids get home. Hope my dad doesn't have anything serious. I'm guessing he might have a blood clot, hopefully I'm wrong on that.
Need prayers, good thoughts, pixie and mummy dust for my dad. Thanks!

My BIL is going thru some personal issues. Seems to be some drama going on on DH's side of family  Can't share details, sorry.

DH and I are doing fine tho, with all the family drama going on. 
What's family without drama?? 


Scotlass- I love candy corn, too!
My favorite candies are chocolate and also candy corn.

Hi to all


----------



## roseprincess

Sharon G said:


> Marcie - this is for your son the rubik's cube fan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrqHHBibRvs&feature=user
> 
> the wii remote one is funny too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVAaz9vFdSo&feature=user


Too funny


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Sharon - we enjoyed them too.  DS had seen the Rubik's Cube one, but not the Wii one or the one we clicked on from there with the iphone 3G.  

Rose - happy birthday to the guys, and I hope everything goes well at the doctor.

No candy corn here - ick!  However, I did give in this morning at the grocery store in the Halloween aisle and bought a package of Heath bars and of Paydays!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> yes Todd...i saw the candy corn in the store today
> 
> 
> i didn't get to work on the trippie today  oops!


 
saw it, heck...i bought 2 tubs of the  mixed stuff & couple bags of the regular lol (i detest it, DH waits all year for it )

gotta go with marci - payday bars ROCK! 

met w/podiatrist today, big old shot in the foot & fistfull of happy pills for foot that's been acting up (only 30-something days to go till trip - bad timing).  Funny thing is i had problems for years until i went to wearing Crocs, never had a problem since.  Went to a fair over labor day & pulled out leather pair of walking shoes & tromped around...soon as i got home knew i was in trouble.  I'm doomed to wearing crocs the rest of my life .  Dr said they're close to putting him out of business ; yet he still recommends them before the Rx insoles


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> yes Todd...i saw the candy corn in the store today


 *yep all the H'Ween candy is out here too ... unfortunately by the time Halloween finally rolls around, I'm sick of the stuff*  



keishashadow said:


> met w/podiatrist today, big old shot in the foot & fistfull of happy pills for foot that's been acting up (only 30-something days to go till trip - bad timing).  Funny thing is i had problems for years until i went to wearing Crocs, never had a problem since.  Went to a fair over labor day & pulled out leather pair of walking shoes & tromped around...soon as i got home knew i was in trouble.  I'm doomed to wearing crocs the rest of my life .  Dr said they're close to putting him out of business ; yet he still recommends them before the Rx insoles


*
I'd never had a problem with my feet/ankles until last October's trip to Orlando.  On previous trips my feet were always so sore at the end of the day, so I decided to break down and buy some crocs as everyone said they were the greatest thing since sliced bread ... 

Well, I wore them our first full day there - our Universal Day - and wore them all evening too (almost 12 hours).  Unfortunately by the end of the evening, I could barely walk on my left foot - my ankle and top of my foot were in extreme pain.  I ended up having to buy an ankle brace and wear it for the rest of the trip to keep my ankle/foot somewhat pain free.  

Three months later, I still had some pain in the foot  

Foot/ankle is fine now, but I only wear my crocs for short periods of time and wear my flip-flops and running shoes most of the time on our trips.*


----------



## roseprincess

More drama(well not really)  
Got a call from the school nurse that Chrissy had a headache at around lunchtime. Went over to the school and gave her liquid Motrin(bubble gum flavor that she likes). I don't know what's up with that girl  


Janet- sorry to hear about your feet   
Glad you got the cortisone shot for the pain


----------



## minniejack

roseprincess said:


> More drama(well not really)
> Got a call from the school nurse that Chrissy had a headache at around lunchtime. Went over to the school and gave her liquid Motrin(bubble gum flavor that she likes). I don't know what's up with that girl
> 
> 
> Janet- sorry to hear about your feet
> Glad you got the cortisone shot for the pain



Hope Chrissy feels better, too.


The crud is amok again--Tori, DD15, has had the stomach ick since Friday evening.  Her, brother, Luke, got ready for school this a.m. and then promptly was ill.  So.....yeah school germs....at least it's at the beginning of the year where, hopefully, they're not into anything too complex.

And Janet--kudos for trying crocs--I haven't and don't plan--they just don't look comfortable--give me a pair of SAS and I will wear them for the next ten years and be happy.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *yep all the H'Ween candy is out here too ... unfortunately by the time Halloween finally rolls around, I'm sick of the stuff*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd never had a problem with my feet/ankles until last October's trip to Orlando. On previous trips my feet were always so sore at the end of the day, so I decided to break down and buy some crocs as everyone said they were the greatest thing since sliced bread ... *
> 
> *Well, I wore them our first full day there - our Universal Day - and wore them all evening too (almost 12 hours). Unfortunately by the end of the evening, I could barely walk on my left foot - my ankle and top of my foot were in extreme pain. I ended up having to buy an ankle brace and wear it for the rest of the trip to keep my ankle/foot somewhat pain free. *
> 
> *Three months later, I still had some pain in the foot  *
> 
> *Foot/ankle is fine now, but I only wear my crocs for short periods of time and wear my flip-flops and running shoes most of the time on our trips.*


 
OMG, that is horrible...so sorry to hear...weird how they work for some & not for others...probably all in my mind anyway yet, whatever works.  If i know i'll be walking more than a few miles, i do wear my sneakers w/ortho inserts



roseprincess said:


> More drama(well not really)
> Got a call from the school nurse that Chrissy had a headache at around lunchtime. Went over to the school and gave her liquid Motrin(bubble gum flavor that she likes). I don't know what's up with that girl
> 
> 
> Janet- sorry to hear about your feet
> Glad you got the cortisone shot for the pain


 
poor Chrissy, all better now?



minniejack said:


> Hope Chrissy feels better, too.
> 
> 
> The crud is amok again--Tori, DD15, has had the stomach ick since Friday evening. Her, brother, Luke, got ready for school this a.m. and then promptly was ill. So.....yeah school germs....at least it's at the beginning of the year where, hopefully, they're not into anything too complex.
> 
> And Janet--kudos for trying crocs--I haven't and don't plan--they just don't look comfortable--give me a pair of SAS and I will wear them for the next ten years and be happy.


 
im in a fog, plan on it all month , what is SAS? 

had a big black snake on front brick walk when i went to get the paper...easily close to 8 feet...ignored him, maybe he'll go move in with the neighbors


----------



## minniejack

San Antonio Shoe Company SAS--really good walking shoes that seem to last forever.   I saw a SAS outlet at Myrtle Beach, but hubby conveniently forgot to take me


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> San Antonio Shoe Company SAS--really good walking shoes that seem to last forever.   I saw a SAS outlet at Myrtle Beach, but hubby conveniently forgot to take me



I was wondering the same thing SAS.Heard of it never seen it tho..


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Evening all.

For some reason, my blood pressure is way higher than normal. Normal for me is 126/84. A few days ago, I checked it at Publix--137/92 (apx).

At my chiro appt today I had it checked again--135/102 (apx).

    

*heads to the body shop for a replacement*


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Evening all.
> 
> For some reason, my blood pressure is way higher than normal. Normal for me is 126/84. A few days ago, I checked it at Publix--137/92 (apx).
> 
> At my chiro appt today I had it checked again--135/102 (apx).
> 
> 
> 
> *heads to the body shop for a replacement*


My doctor tells me the normal bp is 120/80 and that most people have hbp...but don't know it. I'm on medication for it and the meds keep mine down. Lots of people's bp goes up when they visit a doctor's office so I wouldn't be too concerned but if it stays up there go to the doctor ASAP. I found out the hard way.


----------



## KStarfish82

I agree with Todd.  And you have had a lot going on in your life now DM, so that could very well be why it is up.  Keep checking on it and if necessary, see your Dr.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm going to schedule an MD appt. I will be very firm: No Pills. None whatsoever.

And I'll get info on the DASH diet, which has been recommended to me.

Night night, I need rest.


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-
Chrissy is fine. Thanks for your concern, homies  
THere probably is stuff going around. I'm sure I'll get a call in the next day or 2 that DS will have a headache at school. Wouldn't surprise me.
The weather got so cold here in the last couple of days or so.
Probably why everyone is getting sick.

Update on my dad: He has sciatica(he's had it on and off for a long time). THo the nerve is hitting into the arthritis in his knee. Doc prescribed some other med for him than what he was on yesterday. My poor dad, had to be in alot of pain for his b-day. What can anyone do? He should be feeling better in a few days. 


DM- I don't know what the DASH diet is, but keep away from foods with lots of salt/ sodium. ie. snack foods, fries, some frozen meals have lots of sodium. 


Have a good night everyone.
I guess I'm locking up for the night?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*DM ... glad to hear you're going to see the Doc!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all!!

DM-watch that HBP,when at the doctors it will tend to run higher like metro stated.Its called the white coat syndrome..

I was bragging a few months back how good my is.Now I'm on meds for it.
Just took it (got a home machine)134/91.I think my is do too trying to get the kids moving in the morning tho!!!

If you want to stay off meds-cut out the sodium and stress and see if that does it!!Good Luck!!


----------



## minniejack

sleepless night because of huge nap yesterday and  phone calls from 2 upset mothers that my lovely son had forwarded on a chain letter--sent it to everyone in his contact list but parents--it had the words if you don't you will die--well the one parent freaked--hence phone calls.(the one mother called because her son doesn't have texting and is always using his phone and he had said he was sending out a chain letter so my DS thinks that is where the chain came from, but of course her son denies any involvement)    Not defending him, BUT, that is the type of messages that these stupid middle schoolers are always sending each other--and the originator of the message was from a preacher's kid.......

Maybe they should go join Orlando Mommies or whatever that group is.......

You can tell these kids over and over not to do stuff and they know it all......

Brand new phone for him is now taken away until Christmas......gotta learn a lesson

Please pray for guidance and support--thanks


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> sleepless night because of huge nap yesterday and phone calls from 2 upset mothers that my lovely son had forwarded on a chain letter--sent it to everyone in his contact list but parents--it had the words if you don't you will die--well the one parent freaked--hence phone calls.(the one mother called because her son doesn't have texting and is always using his phone and he had said he was sending out a chain letter so my DS thinks that is where the chain came from, but of course her son denies any involvement) Not defending him, BUT, that is the type of messages that these stupid middle schoolers are always sending each other--and the originator of the message was from a preacher's kid.......
> 
> Maybe they should go join Orlando Mommies or whatever that group is.......
> 
> You can tell these kids over and over not to do stuff and they know it all......
> 
> Brand new phone for him is now taken away until Christmas......gotta learn a lesson
> 
> Please pray for guidance and support--thanks


 
it's the end of the world & I feel fine , doomsayers coming out of the woodwork both for the atom crushed in France that 'may' create a black hole & suck our planet away (not before my vacation ) & 911...why do peeps feel the compelling need to share their angst? 

wondering if the preachers son is sim doing some pot stirring? yet, as kids will learn (the hard way) it's usually not the one who instigated trouble who gets caught & punished. i'd agree & say it's overkill (guess that's un PC terminology too) on the ma's part

in this day & age u have to have zero tolerance, yet kids say stupid stuff all the time, fine line between a chain letter & freedom of speech violation imo 

off soap box

DM take ur BP the same time everyday for a week & do an average reading (preferably early in the am before any caffeine, exercise...otherwise a resting reading is best), good luck

Have a grrrrrrrrrreat day all


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ,


Well another busy day here . Not working today been busy working though and that is a good thing. 

Not looking forward to the rest of the week here in NYC. I know many people are tired of hearing about 9/11 but in my personal life we have a few suvivors that are family and friends . We also lost many friends and have a hard time dealing with it as they are dearly missed. So for all that are in need of it here is a  . 


My kids are all nutty here getting ready for the last swim weekend at our pool club and it looks like rain . .. hopeful for some  mummy dust for good weather . 

My DS is having his 7th birthday next week . Yes he was born a week to the day of 9/11 and it was a wonderful and horriable time all at once . Anyhow we couldn't get his birthday at the bowling alley so we are having the party on the 30th. I am busy planning for goodie bags . Does anyone have any cheap ideas? 

My girls are good except the middle one today is 8th grade graduation photos and well as with any 13 year old girl she was up early playing with her hair . I just hope she is happy with the out come . 

Gotta finish cleaning bbl


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

DD is driving me nuts  
She has went down to nurse's office about 3 times today- saying her stomach hurts. Did not pick her up from school b/c we are feeling she is wanting to get out of school. She wasn't running a fever,etc.
Have any of you homies dealt with this kind of behavior with your DD? 


minniejack- praying and PD for guidance and support  

Mary- as of goodie bags, I buy the bags at a party store and buy the little toys there also. I used to fill up the goodie bags with those puzzle rings and just the little cheap plastic toys. ALso pack of gum and the little snack-size chocolates. Hope that helps  


Have a good day everyone


----------



## Henna's_Mom

coastermom said:


> My DS is having his 7th birthday next week . Yes he was born a week to the day of 9/11 and it was a wonderful and horriable time all at once . Anyhow we couldn't get his birthday at the bowling alley so we are having the party on the 30th. I am busy planning for goodie bags . Does anyone have any cheap ideas?



Party city has premade gift bags I believe they are $2.99 each and have some cute stuff in them. Grabbed a WALL E one for my nephew and he loved it.  They have all different types.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

I am officially a homeowner!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am officially a homeowner!!!




Congrats   Welcome to the club!!


Hope it isnn't a money pit like I bought!!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am officially a homeowner!!!


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am officially a homeowner!!!


 
welcome home 

did ur hand shake when u signed the check?


----------



## coastermom

CONGRATULATIONS K-Fish ... Now be prepared for the BILLS that go with owning a house. 


Thanks for the party city Ideas guys . I just ordered cookies for him. I did the cookies for the girls and the guests loved them I figured it was a good idea custom cookies with a bowlingball and pin . It will have his name and age too . Only $2.25 or $2.50 a cookie . I thought it was a great idea. 


going to bed early still have to adjust to school here . Working this week has killed me I am so off . I think that I may need more then one cup of coffee a day . I thought I could cut back but it is not working.


----------



## loribell

Congrats Katie!


----------



## minniejack

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am officially a homeowner!!!


----------



## circelli

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am officially a homeowner!!!



Congrats !!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

For those that asked, the DASH diet falls under a "duh" style--more fresh fruits and veggies, lower sodium, less meat, more low-fat dairy, etc.

I will monitor my BP regularly. I was told that should my BP go above 160s an ER trip may be necessary, or if I notice any horrible chest pain, light headdedness, etc.

I just have to get through tomorrow, then the eve (I still have a 'date' as of my typing this), then Fri is my 1st appt. I have two separate appts in the next two weeks. That way I can get my second opinion with ease!


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks everyone!

I came away from the closing with a $210 check...go figure?

I'm prepared for the bills and repairs.....


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all!!

DM-sounds like a tough diet,but you can doit  like kiesha said test your BP same time everyday to get a average ang tell the doc it..You can get one the good home machines for under $30..



Well have a great day all.Remember its Patriot Day(9/11)!!!


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I came away from the closing with a $210 check...go figure?
> 
> I'm prepared for the bills and *repairs*.....


 
don't forget to save the repair bills jik u decide to upgrade in the future to deduct from ur profits 

morning all, week is rolling along nicely, mac will be bac soon


----------



## the Dark Marauder

donaldduck352 said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> DM-sounds like a tough diet,but you can doit  like kiesha said test your BP same time everyday to get a average ang tell the doc it..You can get one the good home machines for under $30..
> 
> 
> 
> Well have a great day all.Remember its Patriot Day(9/11)!!!



Where have you been shopping? The least expensive one I found was $40!

Trade?


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....

Just a fly by to tell you something.

My friends son is competing in the PARALYMPICS and he won Bronze in the swimming yesterday.......


GO SEAN !!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies!


Remember Patriots Day.

Been busy today doing some school paperwork and writing checks for school pictures, etc. Too much paperwork!


K-fish- congrats on homeownership  
Sometimes at closing you may get money left over. I know that's happened to us when we refinanced. It is nice to get that money  

Scotlass- Go Sean!!   

Coastermom- hope Patriots Day went ok for you  
To make things happier, I remember that music 9/11 tribute concert on VH-1, back in November 2001, where Adam Sandler did his Opera Man
skit and sang "Guiliani"! My DH and I sing it once in awhile, when we see Rudy Guiliani on tv. I loved that skit!

Hi to all


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I came away from the closing with a $210 check...go figure?
> 
> I'm prepared for the bills and repairs.....



*Congrats KStar 
My MIL wants to stay with us and we live in a 2 bedroom duplex so she decied to go ahead and buy a 3 bedroom home for us all and we hope to be moved by the first week of OCT.*


----------



## Akdar

So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today?  It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001.  Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents.  Am I explaining myself correctly?  I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.


----------



## lachica

Mine is tomorrow so I totally understand not being the same since '01.


----------



## ky07

Akdar said:


> So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today?  It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001.  Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents.  Am I explaining myself correctly?  I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.



*9/11 was something beyond our control and while we never should forget you should be happy that it is your birthday and have a good time .
you may not want to hear it but Happy Birthday  *


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> Where have you been shopping? The least expensive one I found was $40!
> 
> Trade?



Sam's Club!! 



Akdar said:


> So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today?  It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001.  Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents.  Am I explaining myself correctly?  I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.



Like Ky said,its a sad day we will never forget..

But Happy B-DAY!!


----------



## minniejack

Akdar said:


> So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today?  It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001.  Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents.  Am I explaining myself correctly?  I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.




  I don't think this country or those that died in the tragedy would want the rest of us to hole up because of what happened.  I think the living must make this country great and be glad that we are the land of the free.  Because it is your b-day maybe start looking at the 9/11 as when America was awakened to start being the great country that our forefathers envisioned.

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I don't think this country or those that died in the tragedy would want the rest of us to hole up because of what happened.  I think the living must make this country great and be glad that we are the land of the free.  Because it is your b-day maybe start looking at the 9/11 as when America was awakened to start being the great country that our forefathers envisioned.
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!!



Well stated.I agree 100% on what you said!!


----------



## marciemi

Happy Birthday Akdar!!!

And thanks for the reminder!  I have a good friend who also has a birthday today, which I completely forgot about!   At least just sent a quick e-card!  That's two birthdays I've forgotten this week - not a good record!


----------



## donaldduck352

Goodnight all! See Ya in the morning.

Have a great night...


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Where have you been shopping? The least expensive one I found was $40!
> 
> Trade?


Mine was about $70.00 but it's the fully automated bp cuff which you want to have. DO NOT get the machine where you have to pump it yourself. You might want to check at Walgreen's or Walmart.

When you take your bp...make sure you sit down and relax for 5 mins before you take it or it will give you a false high reading.


----------



## dlbbwu

Good evening everyone!  has anyone heard from Mac?  I saw she was on here 5 pages ago.  Now when was the last time anyone has not seen her for 5 pages .
  This weekend we will be in Indianapolis for a tennis tournament and i was going to let her know in case she wants to "hook up"


----------



## Melanie230

Akdar said:


> So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today?  It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001.  Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents.  Am I explaining myself correctly?  I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.



Today is my mom's bday...she feels the same way.


----------



## bubba's mom

dlbbwu said:


> Good evening everyone!  has anyone heard from Mac?  I saw she was on here 5 pages ago.  Now when was the last time anyone has not seen her for 5 pages .
> This weekend we will be in Indianapolis for a tennis tournament and i was going to let her know in case she wants to "hook up"



she's on a road trip


----------



## roseprincess

Akdar said:


> So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today?  It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001.  Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents.  Am I explaining myself correctly?  I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.


Happy Birthday, Akdar!


----------



## roseprincess

Hey Barb, how are you doing?
How's Bubba and your DH doing?



Got 2 sniffly kids in bed- no matter how much Benadryl I give, the kids can't seem to fall asleep. I have the humidifyer on also. Oy vey!

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## KStarfish82

Akdar!!!!!


----------



## phamton

Just stopping in to say Hi.  I'm visiting my daughter in south Texas and will be here another week.  She is about 5 miles from the coast but it looks like this hurricane will be hitting mostly north of us here.  Please keep those in its path in your thoughts and prayers.  This will be one big hurricane.


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning All its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..



Lets hope everyone stays safe in Texas..

Better fill your gas tanks today.They are shutting down the biggest refinery in the country due to IKE..Gas prices are going to skyrocket for the next couple of weeks!!!

Have a good one!!


----------



## KStarfish82

TGIF!!!!   

Yippee!  Have a wonderful day everyone!



Be safe Texans!


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF


dlbbwu said:


> Good evening everyone! has anyone heard from Mac? I saw she was on here 5 pages ago. Now when was the last time anyone has not seen her for 5 pages .
> This weekend we will be in Indianapolis for a tennis tournament and i was going to let her know in case she wants to "hook up"


Don't think she posted it here rose let us know earlier this week, then i got a call from the road  

good luck!



Akdar said:


> So, is there anyone else here on the board that has a birthday today? It's not the same for me since 9/11/2001. Almost seems like I shouldn't be happy today, because of what it represents. Am I explaining myself correctly? I should be happy that it's my birthday, but it's a day of remembrance of a terrible event.


 


lachica said:


> Mine is tomorrow so I totally understand not being the same since '01.


 
must be difficult to enjoy, sorry


scotlass said:


> Hey Youse....
> 
> My friends son is competing in the PARALYMPICS and he won Bronze in the swimming yesterday.......
> 
> 
> GO SEAN !!!


 
def something to be proud of 



ky07 said:


> *Congrats KStar *
> *My MIL wants to stay with us and we live in a 2 bedroom duplex so she decied to go ahead and buy a 3 bedroom home for us all and we hope to be moved by the first week of OCT.*


 
congrats (i think) do u like ur MIL 

phantom - be safe! mummy dust for a complete miss! scary stuff

raining buckets here for the next 3 days, dogs already stir crazy


----------



## bubba's mom

Friday morning 

Why do they skyrocket the price of gas when the hurricane hasn't even hit yet?    Could be all for none...and if it is...they sure don't give you your money back that they gouged from you 

Everyone there should be safe...they've been evacuating for awhile now....

Mike...happy belated birthday...sorry i missed it  ...but, you should be happy....it's another year to celebrate you (and...you're not dead if you're here celebrating--which is a good thing).  Sure, it's somber, but as long as you take a minute to remember, then it's okay....it's still a day about you 

KFed...i think i read you gots your house?  Congrats!  Welcome to the world of being poor  

Scotlass...that's great of Sean!  Congrats!  You must be so proud!  

dm...take care of yourself...bp is not something to mess with!  


Don't know what else I missed...but HI to everyone...hope all is well.

Short day at work today...Bubba has karate test tonight....going for his 2nd degree black belt.... won't get home till late.....

Off to clean before work....catch ya's l8r 

ps...Janet...keep your freakin' rain wouldja?


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> TGIF
> 
> Don't think she posted it here rose let us know earlier this week, then i got a call from the road
> 
> good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be difficult to enjoy, sorry
> 
> 
> def something to be proud of
> 
> 
> 
> *congrats (i think) do u like ur MIL *
> 
> phantom - be safe! mummy dust for a complete miss! scary stuff
> 
> raining buckets here for the next 3 days, dogs already stir crazy



*Yes I do like MIL but she does have her quirks like talking about you and trying to make you thinks its about someone else and then I just step back and let her carry on cause use to it now Cause she has only been doing this for the past 16 years   *


----------



## keishashadow

GO BUBBA karate is a great sport, nice to see the youngin's training


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Mine was about $70.00 but it's the fully automated bp cuff which you want to have. DO NOT get the machine where you have to pump it yourself. You might want to check at Walgreen's or Walmart.
> 
> When you take your bp...make sure you sit down and relax for 5 mins before you take it or it will give you a false high reading.


Oops, I bought the one with the self-pump. However, the rest is digital.

My most recent check was 131/93. Now if those numbers could both drop 8pts, I'd be back to Normal-esque.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I went to Ibar last night (Orlando residents may know of this place). I had a *little* too much  Now I know my "Ideal Limit". It was good fun.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ...

Yes my 9/11 was a slightly better day then I has thought it would have been. I am glad it is over and it doesn't happen again for another year. 

So I was looking at the weather and Texas is really gonna get hit this weekend by IKE . I am wondering how gas is going to be here in NYC. We are already pretty high and now it is going to go up again. I hope people are really going to leave where they are told to and head for higher ground. Be safe things are just that things people can NEVER be replaced. God bless all who are in the path . 

Need to clean and get stuff together for the crazy Saturday we have.

My oldest is Bowling for a league that gives scholarship money and it starts this weekend . As well as my middle one Katie starting soccor and a class to pass the catholic high school test here . Then there is my son and his first communion classes starting this Saturday . so we have so much squeezed in and no time for it all. This is also the last weekend of our pool club .   So sad to see the summer really gone. 

will be at a makeup party tonight for Marykay and then off to crazy Saturday so I may be back either later or Sunday . 

Go to do the  see everyone later


----------



## bubba's mom

We are back...Bubba officially passed his test! 

  Belt ceremony is Thursday nite.

Lawrence...did i read you are going to LIVE with your MIL?    Good luck my friend....you are braver than I!  But, if it saves everyone money, go for it...more to spend on your 'honeymoon' next year 

Kinda quiet around here today....everyone must be hunkerin' down w/ the rains??  

Off to ready for bed...early work day tomorrow


----------



## jillybeene71

this hurricane is huge...we are feeling it here in southwest louisiana. My kids had no school today due to Ike...They missed all last week due to Gustav.  
There are tornado warnings left and right... I have a feeling our power will be gone soon. I already lost my directv signal


----------



## Metro West

jillybeene71 said:


> this hurricane is huge...we are feeling it here in southwest louisiana. My kids had no school today due to Ike...They missed all last week due to Gustav.
> There are tornado warnings left and right... I have a feeling our power will be gone soon. I already lost my directv signal


You guys stay safe down there!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

* Evening all ... Happy weekend!!   Been a busy couple of days - sorry I haven't checked in ...*

*
Mike - Happy Belated Birthday *



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am officially a homeowner!!!


*Congrats!!!*



phamton said:


> Just stopping in to say Hi.  I'm visiting my daughter in south Texas and will be here another week.  She is about 5 miles from the coast but it looks like this hurricane will be hitting mostly north of us here.  Please keep those in its path in your thoughts and prayers.  This will be one big hurricane.


*
Stay safe down there!!!*



bubba's mom said:


> Why do they skyrocket the price of gas when the hurricane hasn't even hit yet?    Could be all for none...and if it is...they sure don't give you your money back that they gouged from you


*... we have refineries all over northern Alberta and we still get hit with gas price increases * 



bubba's mom said:


> We are back...Bubba officially passed his test!
> 
> Belt ceremony is Thursday nite.


*Way to go Bubba!!!*


----------



## Melanie230

jillybeene71 said:


> this hurricane is huge...we are feeling it here in southwest louisiana. My kids had no school today due to Ike...They missed all last week due to Gustav.
> There are tornado warnings left and right... I have a feeling our power will be gone soon. I already lost my directv signal



Oh no...You be careful down there.  We will be praying for you and everyone in the wake of Ike.


----------



## Metro West

I was just watching The Weather Channel and they were interviewing some of the meterologists on location...all I can say is...SCARY! They were reporting over 4 million w/o power in and around the Houston area...not to mention the flooding.


----------



## jillybeene71

yay...thankfully our power didnt go out last night. The wind was so loud, i kept waking up and looking outside...so i had a sleepless night. We still have tornado warnings/watches till 10 am. All of the southwest coastal parishes in Louisiana are under water. Lord knows if Galveston is even still there. I hope everyone evacuated like they were supposed to.


----------



## circelli

jillybeene71 said:


> yay...thankfully our power didnt go out last night. The wind was so loud, i kept waking up and looking outside...so i had a sleepless night. We still have tornado warnings/watches till 10 am. All of the southwest coastal parishes in Louisiana are under water. Lord knows if Galveston is even still there. I hope everyone evacuated like they were supposed to.



I hope you are safe!!
To all in the wake of Hurricane Ike be safe and I am thinking of you


----------



## loribell

Hey Mike:


----------



## loribell

Howdy to everyone else. 

Scotlass - Way to go Sean!

Barb - Congrats to Bubba.


----------



## RAPstar

Hello all! Miss me? Had an awesome trip. Heading back in a few hours. I got some great pics. I believe I saw the start of the sret ups for Path of the Wicked and The Skool. I also got a chance to go inside The Darkroom building a got a couple of pics from inside there. Can't wait to start my TR tomorrow. TTYS!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-

It's been raining cats and dogs here in the Chicago area. It rained on and off yesterday. It's been raining all night last night and all morning w/ quite a few downpours   Supposed to continue raining all day today. 
We are having some local street flooding. It has rained a few inches already(don't know how much yet). 
Wish the rain would stop  It hardly rained all summer and now with the change of seasons soon, it pours. Need an ark! Need a bigger boat   Well it's better than snow and cold I suppose- IMO.


Hope everyone in the area of Ike is doing ok  

I saw the video footage of Geraldo Rivera this morning,falling. It was too funny!  

Barb- Congrats to Bubba!


----------



## roseprincess

RAPstar said:


> Hello all! Miss me? Had an awesome trip. Heading back in a few hours. I got some great pics. I believe I saw the start of the sret ups for Path of the Wicked and The Skool. I also got a chance to go inside The Darkroom building a got a couple of pics from inside there. Can't wait to start my TR tomorrow. TTYS!!!!


Hi Andy/Rob-
GLad your trip was awesome so far  
What does TTYS mean? I'm not familiar with text lingo(I haven't texted before).
Hope your flight is safe(from Ike).


----------



## KStarfish82

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Metro West

jillybeene71 said:


> yay...thankfully our power didnt go out last night. The wind was so loud, i kept waking up and looking outside...so i had a sleepless night. We still have tornado warnings/watches till 10 am. All of the southwest coastal parishes in Louisiana are under water. Lord knows if Galveston is even still there. I hope everyone evacuated like they were supposed to.


I know what that's like...I've spent many a sleepness night during a hurricane or tropical storm worrying about everything. Glad you guys are doing well.  

I believe heard on the news that 40% of Galveston island's residents were staying there.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> We are back...Bubba officially passed his test!
> 
> Belt ceremony is Thursday nite.
> 
> Lawrence...did i read you are going to LIVE with your MIL?    Good luck my friend....you are braver than I!  But, if it saves everyone money, go for it...more to spend on your 'honeymoon' next year
> 
> Kinda quiet around here today....everyone must be hunkerin' down w/ the rains??
> 
> Off to ready for bed...early work day tomorrow


*Yep Barb you read right and the way its suppose to work out is MIL will pay the mortage and we will pay all the other bills and if it works out right then I want to put away about $100 to maybe $200 a month so by the time we get ready on the honeymoon next year we may be able to stay longer and stay the whole time at RPR  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Yo 

Lawrence...that sounds like a GREAT plan.  Also, you should splurge a 'nice' meal for your honeymoon trip    Emerils or Tchop Chop or someplace big fancy $$ for just the 2 of you.   

I read a lot of peeps stayed behind in Galveston then called to be rescued    Not too smart on their part.  Looks awful messy...going to be a costly clean up.

Done work till Tues...however, Tues is gonna be a killer day tho to make up for it...   

Oh well...think I'll eat some dinner and either watch a movie w/ the boys or work on the trippie  

Ciao!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Welcome back Rob/Andy!!!  Can't wait for the trippie & pics!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Hello all! Miss me? Had an awesome trip. Heading back in a few hours. I got some great pics. I believe I saw the start of the sret ups for Path of the Wicked and The Skool. I also got a chance to go inside The Darkroom building a got a couple of pics from inside there. Can't wait to start my TR tomorrow. TTYS!!!!



WE WANNT TR'S WITH PIXS!!!!



jillybeene71 said:


> yay...thankfully our power didnt go out last night. The wind was so loud, i kept waking up and looking outside...so i had a sleepless night. We still have tornado warnings/watches till 10 am. All of the southwest coastal parishes in Louisiana are under water. Lord knows if Galveston is even still there. I hope everyone evacuated like they were supposed to.



We are glad that you are safe..Galveston is one the worst place in the US to get hit by a hurricane..WE all will be paying for this for months  Gas prices will not going too go down!!



ky07 said:


> *Yep Barb you read right and the way its suppose to work out is MIL will pay the mortage and we will pay all the other bills and if it works out right then I want to put away about $100 to maybe $200 a month so by the time we get ready on the honeymoon next year we may be able to stay longer and stay the whole time at RPR  *



Hope it worksout for YA.My MIL,they would be a war in 2weeks..WE JUST DONN'T GET ALONG..Good deal if everything works out allright tho..Good Luck Bro 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Welcome back Rob/Andy!!!  Can't wait for the trippie & pics!!*




We want the trippie of the year also


----------



## donaldduck352

I give up!!Watched a boat TECH work on my motor for 1Hr.Cost me $300..

Now I'm a shade tree one myself>the parts only cost $45.Break that down,that dude made$255 in under a hour..But he knows the tricks!!

I'm cliking 40,but the Vo-Tech has a night class for this.It only $525 for the coarse that will take 12 weeks..
Got the tools and some knoledge.This can pan out to be a good investment!!VO-TECHH has one of the best outboard motor classes in this area!!!

Going on 40 is hard tho,but the extra money on my spare time would be great..I got too do some thinking on this...

On this have a great night all!!!

SEEE'YA in the morning   GETTTER-DONE!!--Larrry The Cable Guy Style(fellow Florida'ian)Like Jimmy Buffet...


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm outta here....Good night all!


----------



## donaldduck352

Glad too see Ya posting Metro..Good Eve DUDE!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Too get ya in the mood,here is a song for HHN18-PG-13..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU_JyGBDeIc

Catch the clues !!!!!ITS Pretty Hard I know...

But the Bates Hotel-I know what you did last summer...Oh yeah the blood in the tub is choclate!!!

Get ready for HHN18!!!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

KStarfish82 said:


> Talk to you soon!


Thanks, Katie!
Duh, I should have picked up on that


----------



## roseprincess

Good Sunday morning homies!

Am I the first one to post for a Sunday morning?
Anyways, still raining here  Rain stopped last night for a few hours and then started up again sometime early this morning. We have had about 8 inches of rain in a 24-hour period  Now the rain is remnants of Ike.
We didn't even go to church last night, as I'm guessing our church parking lot was partially flooded. Our church property is on Illinois wetlands, so it floods easily. Can always see our church service on church website tonight. 

We stayed home last night and had family time. Watched Spiderman 3.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!


----------



## macraven

hey Lucy, i'm home.......................................






now to ketchup and do cliff notes back.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hey Lucy, i'm home.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to ketchup and do cliff notes back.



Hi, mac!!


----------



## LilMommyBug

Holy moly, I woke up this morning with red hair...


----------



## Metro West

LilMommyBug said:


> Holy moly, I woke up this morning with red hair...


I thought I were tagged recently...CONGRATS!


----------



## roseprincess

LilMommyBug said:


> Holy moly, I woke up this morning with red hair...


Congrats on your tag!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> hey Lucy, i'm home.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to ketchup and do cliff notes back.


Welcome back, Mac!
Made it thru the rain, eh?
Any flooding by you?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all *



macraven said:


> hey Lucy, i'm home.......................................


*Glad you're back safe and sound ... missed you around here!!*




LilMommyBug said:


> Holy moly, I woke up this morning with red hair...


----------



## keishashadow

tag fairy is seeing RED    

congrats to the new redhead 

welcome home andy, looking forward to TR 

mac, glad ur back in the fold too 

getting ready to watch the Steelers/Browns game & work on my own long-delayed TR from June lol...50 mph winds all afternoon remants of Ike...weird how it's so far up north already


----------



## donaldduck352

Congrats on the new REDHEAD

Welcome back Mac>>>

On that note.See YA in the funny pages,or wright me aletter when they commite me..

My DD17 is driving me NUTTS!!!

Talk later, if I'm not living in a tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

finally, new installment of TR (Grand Canyon)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27580979&posted=1#post27580979


----------



## Metro West

Nite all! Have a good Monday!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ,

Andy glad you had a good trip . 

Mac glad to see you back ...

DDuck with a DD16 and a DD13 I FELL YOUR PAIN !!!!  Misery loves company so I will join you in the tent anytime .  


Ok all I was called tonight to work   for THREE days this week at the JHS . So my DD is not loving this at all . Mom in her school working after being there two days last week is not cool for the 8th grader .  Oh well we need the money so she will have to deal with it . 

My DS will be 7 this Thursday I don't know if I want to   or   over this . I love that they are all grown and can do most things on their own but I am so sad that there will NEVER be any more babies for me . I guess it is a weird mommy thing huh.  So anyone want to help me bake 30 cupcakes for Thursday ?? 

Very sad today   A HUGE hint that summer is really over . Our pool club closed for the summer today . I can't believe it is really gone . Now on to Christmas shopping  ...  . 

Gotta get off to bed now school starts early and work even earlier then that . I hope to be in to say hi sometime in the next few days if not I will send a note to Mac to be excused due to BEING A CRAZY BUSY WOMAN !!!   .. 

Night ...

One more thing HOPE all the HOMIES in TEXAS are OK and are not in the disaster zone. Good luck to all that are getting the rain and floods too . BE Safe everyone .


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> Andy glad you had a good trip .
> 
> Mac glad to see you back ...
> 
> DDuck with a DD16 and a DD13 I FELL YOUR PAIN !!!!  Misery loves company so I will join you in the tent anytime .
> 
> 
> Ok all I was called tonight to work   for THREE days this week at the JHS . So my DD is not loving this at all . Mom in her school working after being there two days last week is not cool for the 8th grader .  Oh well we need the money so she will have to deal with it .
> 
> My DS will be 7 this Thursday I don't know if I want to   or   over this . I love that they are all grown and can do most things on their own but I am so sad that there will NEVER be any more babies for me . I guess it is a weird mommy thing huh.  So anyone want to help me bake 30 cupcakes for Thursday ??
> 
> Very sad today   A HUGE hint that summer is really over . Our pool club closed for the summer today . I can't believe it is really gone . Now on to Christmas shopping  ...  .
> 
> Gotta get off to bed now school starts early and work even earlier then that . I hope to be in to say hi sometime in the next few days if not *I will send a note to Mac to be excused *due to BEING A CRAZY BUSY WOMAN !!!   ..
> 
> Night ...
> 
> One more thing HOPE all the HOMIES in TEXAS are OK and are not in the disaster zone. Good luck to all that are getting the rain and floods too . BE Safe everyone .




i love it when the homies mind well..............


----------



## macraven

we all love a tinktudie animal hero homie, also hates and loves those chain saws, glass packed mufflers rule, snow in the mountains for canucks....i always say, better there than where i live, oh snap, wrong date for mt carmel-tennis match should have been there, circelli the name just rolls off the tongue, i like saying that name, brighthouse roxs......hope it is cheap as the other one, minniejack runs fast bet i can't catch her on that treadmill, Hola girl speaks again, get well soon St L...don't sleep with the doggies and you'll be better soon, bowlers, don't drop your balls please, need color coded calendars so you don't lose your mind, football season already? looks like a panther fan is happy tonight, they kicked the bears butts..........grrrrrrrrrrrr says a bear fan, don't do mondays, flashing pumpkins make me hungry, i want pie, put candy corn up your nose, less calories then, oh dear, back to rubik cube talk which i always cheated at, crocs prevents people from getting loopy-sometimes, if in pain, wear an ankle brace ouchie!, sick kids at skool get to go home and watch tv and eat bon bons, blood pressure and DASH works for me. gee......wish i had thought of that.  salt is evil, text a chain letter to santa and see what it gets you,  Henna's mom.....last person to join gets to do the dishes, whew, thought you would never get here....., Wall E fans unite, but i don't do Wall E, i like short circuit better, homeowning is highly overrated, remember that when you have to wash all the windows-cut the grass-shovel the snow-etc.
patriot day had the blue lights on, kewl...., paralymics bronze, way to go!!
MIL moving in  nevermind, you like her....,  happy belated mike, you should love having them as when the time comes you don't, you are 6 feet under so say you love them each year.....someone forgot 2 friends bd this year, hope they still are your friends, well thank goodness for ecards...
you're off the hook, don't "dis" the karate kid, he might not take that well...i hear he is one tough cookie and loves his mom..congrats to him on his new colors, gustav and ike, go home........we want the kids to be in skool......
andy returns from the darkside and no trippie yet...... waiting patiently, kind of, sort of.........eagerly waiting for tr.......about that boat tech school for larry the cable guy......does this mean you can rewire my house now if i need you?  another newbie that became red over night.  again lilmomma, you can dry the dishes....
tent people are growing in numbers...........scary isn't it.



and so ends my recognizing what i have missed.
if i missed you, sorry.
cliff notes doesn't come around much and i'll add what i missed in the next episode.

so, belated happy birthdays, happy future birthdays, stay dry to all, win the tennis games and all that good stuff to all homies.....


whew, now back to reading the trippies...


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, y'all!

I'm not quite dead yet.

Just so busy it's killing me.

Andy, we need a TR NOW!!!!!!!!!!!  You're not in San Antonio, so get typing.

Taminator Sleepy Pants
Ketchingup later....

Welcome Newbies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Andy, we need a TR NOW!!!!!!!!!!!  You're not in San Antonio, so get typing.


*
He's already posted day one here .. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1902499&page=3 
*


----------



## circelli

Good Monday morning to all!! 
I hope everyone has a good start to their week!!
I am getting a little excited about our trip...12  more days!!
I want a TR before I go!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-

Well, I need to vent  Here it goes....
I get a disconcerting phone call this morning from a higher up person at my kids' school. I'm finding out this higher up person is a real control freak- IMO and I'm starting to not like this person 
I'm angry and it's making me cry  
Sorry can't go into details. Just a little sad and upset at this time. 
I just feel Big Brother is spying on me  
Whatever it is, I'll get over it. 
End of vent. 


Now that I vented, I need to do a couple of errands.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> we all love a tinktudie animal hero homie, also hates and loves those chain saws, glass packed mufflers rule, snow in the mountains for canucks....i always say, better there than where i live, oh snap, wrong date for mt carmel-tennis match should have been there, circelli the name just rolls off the tongue, i like saying that name, brighthouse roxs......hope it is cheap as the other one, minniejack runs fast bet i can't catch her on that treadmill, Hola girl speaks again, get well soon St L...don't sleep with the doggies and you'll be better soon, bowlers, don't drop your balls please, need color coded calendars so you don't lose your mind, football season already? looks like a panther fan is happy tonight, they kicked the bears butts..........grrrrrrrrrrrr says a bear fan, don't do mondays, flashing pumpkins make me hungry, i want pie, put candy corn up your nose, less calories then, oh dear, back to rubik cube talk which i always cheated at, crocs prevents people from getting loopy-sometimes, if in pain, wear an ankle brace ouchie!, sick kids at skool get to go home and watch tv and eat bon bons, blood pressure and DASH works for me. gee......wish i had thought of that.  salt is evil, text a chain letter to santa and see what it gets you,  Henna's mom.....last person to join gets to do the dishes, whew, thought you would never get here....., Wall E fans unite, but i don't do Wall E, i like short circuit better, homeowning is highly overrated, remember that when you have to wash all the windows-cut the grass-shovel the snow-etc.
> patriot day had the blue lights on, kewl...., paralymics bronze, way to go!!
> MIL moving in  nevermind, you like her....,  happy belated mike, you should love having them as when the time comes you don't, you are 6 feet under so say you love them each year.....someone forgot 2 friends bd this year, hope they still are your friends, well thank goodness for ecards...
> you're off the hook, don't "dis" the karate kid, he might not take that well...i hear he is one tough cookie and loves his mom..congrats to him on his new colors, gustav and ike, go home........we want the kids to be in skool......
> andy returns from the darkside and no trippie yet...... waiting patiently, kind of, sort of.........eagerly waiting for tr.......about that boat tech school for larry the cable guy......does this mean you can rewire my house now if i need you?  another newbie that became red over night.  again lilmomma, you can dry the dishes....
> tent people are growing in numbers...........scary isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> and so ends my recognizing what i have missed.
> if i missed you, sorry.
> cliff notes doesn't come around much and i'll add what i missed in the next episode.
> 
> so, belated happy birthdays, happy future birthdays, stay dry to all, win the tennis games and all that good stuff to all homies.....
> 
> 
> whew, now back to reading the trippies...


Great job with the cliff notes as usual, Mac  
Like the line of the sick kids gets at school get to go home and watch tv and eat bon bons


----------



## macraven

i figured you would recognize that one...... 

gee, it's monday going on noon and no one is here.


i guess some people have to work for a living.
i think i have it made.....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

Return of the mac...sounds like a song !!

Barb : well done bubba big kuddos,Im training for my 2nd kyu but being  the wrong side of 30 its soooooo hard !!

The boy breezes through gradings but its not just the fitness but the whole *memory* thing that gets me.
Katas,combinations,free fighting ... 
Still, it makes passing even sweeter if you've had to work hard...or so i keep telling myself !!


----------



## macraven

from one mac to another mac...........yea, the memory stinks when youse hits 30........... 


and body parts also for some of us.....


----------



## minniejack

roseprincess said:


> Good morning homies-
> 
> Well, I need to vent  Here it goes....
> I get a disconcerting phone call this morning from a higher up person at my kids' school. I'm finding out this higher up person is a real control freak- IMO and I'm starting to not like this person
> I'm angry and it's making me cry
> Sorry can't go into details. Just a little sad and upset at this time.
> I just feel Big Brother is spying on me
> Whatever it is, I'll get over it.
> End of vent.
> 
> 
> Now that I vented, I need to do a couple of errands.



Hope you feel better soon.

And thanks Mac--I was even reading the posting almost every day and your cliff notes version really jolted the memory chip--wow.

And my middle age knees are loving the icy hot, aspercreme and a knee brace at this point--can't keep up with DD15 in running--we'll blame it on the weather.


----------



## minniejack

okay, does anyone know what button to push on the computer to make my headers reappear. It appears when you take cursor over where it should be--I can't handle this,

since lovely DD13 had cell phone taken away, he now feel the urge to mess with computer.  The high schoolers here at the house (because high school was cancelled due to power outages from high winds) are clueless as to how to change it?

Any help would be appreciated--lovely son will not be home until about 6 ish and its driving me bats.


----------



## minniejack

minniejack said:


> okay, does anyone know what button to push on the computer to make my headers reappear. It appears when you take cursor over where it should be--I can't handle this,
> 
> since lovely DD13 had cell phone taken away, he now feel the urge to mess with computer.  The high schoolers here at the house (because high school was cancelled due to power outages from high winds) are clueless as to how to change it?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated--lovely son will not be home until about 6 ish and its driving me bats.



never mind--I just kept messing until I did it--don't ask me what I did, but now I continue online.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ..

Short stop in to say HI . 

Mac LOVE your cliff notes I always get a good chuckle there  .

I am in a class of kids that doesn't move from one room to another . It is great for the kids but for us adults in the room it makes the day seem like FOREVER . Good class though  . More adults then kids in the room at times . 

Got to pick up the little man from school soon. He is really looking forward to his big day Thursday . I think it is making him a little hyper and crazy though. 

Try to BBL work again in the morning but at least I know what I am doing for the rest of my work week .


----------



## roseprincess

Back from errands.
Earlier I woke up from a nap and was so disoriented. I thought it was Tuesday for a minute when I woke up  . Then I realized it was still Monday and got oriented again. Does this happen to anyone else? I know once in a great, great while it happens to me, that I wake up disoriented for a few seconds. Hasn't happened in quite awhile. 

I think I need a "do-over" day  
I'll blame it on the rain we had here over the weekend  
Wasn't that a Milli Vanilli song, "Blame it on the Rain"  


Vent...
I'm sick of these stupid phone calls from school. If someone wants to call about volunteering at school, that's fine, but the amount of school phone calls I got the past week and a half is driving me crazy


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


THanks, minniejack


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> And thanks Mac--I was even reading the posting almost every day and your cliff notes version really jolted the memory chip--wow.
> 
> And my middle age knees are loving the icy hot, aspercreme and a knee brace at this point--can't keep up with DD15 in running--we'll blame it on the weather.





so what you are really saying is i still have a chance of beating you when you run on the treadmill............. 


you wearing a knee brace?
does it help you?


what happens if the tension is too tight..........does the leg fall off.....

i always wondered about those things.....


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello all ..
> 
> 
> 
> Mac LOVE your cliff notes I always get a good chuckle there  .



when ever i am not posting over a long period of time, i have to do my cliff notes.

i don't want anyone to think i haven't thought of them.

i tried to cover all my bases on my responses......

i do feel bad when i can't greet any newbies here.
i think it is great when others can do that if i am MIA at the time.


youse guys are great!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> so what you are really saying is i still have a chance of beating you when you run on the treadmill.............
> 
> 
> you wearing a knee brace?
> does it help you?
> 
> 
> what happens if the tension is too tight..........does the leg fall off.....i always wondered about those things.....




That's the thought that always runs through my mind when I tighten. 

Actually it puts pressure and somehow the pressure makes the pain go away--for the most part!  I seriously am finding the only thing helping is red wine.


----------



## marciemi

Rose - doesn't your school use email?    I can't remember the last time I got phone calls from the school that didn't start with "I have blank here throwing up in the office"!   Seriously, we get daily email announcements from both schools and if I have a question for a teacher, counselor, or principal, I just email them.  And actually I emailed all 3 today!  Maybe you should suggest it to help reduce phone calls!

And our volunteer network is entirely online.  Now I'll presume at the younger grades (maybe K-1) there are a lot of parents talking to teachers directly, but for almost everything else, you just sign up online.  Teachers post what and when they need, you post your skills or interests and they can contact you or you them (all online).  You have to submit the whole background check online first, but after that, you can just do what works for you.  I've been called when they needed someone THAT day for something, but otherwise, this seems to work pretty well!

Minnie - my oldest DS is wearing a knee brace for soccer and complaining that it's not helping and he needs to go see the doctor.  Maybe I should suggest the wine!


----------



## keishashadow

red whine


----------



## donaldduck352

GOOD EVE ALL!!!!

That one thread got me heated,and I'm a man 

Large women and rides..Did alittle search on that poster,mostly Disney!!
Why come overhere and try to make waves.. 

WE are a nice bunch,we play nice..But come-on,you wannt too argue go to the CB forum...

I'm done VENTING for now!! 

Welcome back everyone.Hope everyone is doing well!!

HOT down here.

Bonnie&LEE great thread.I'll post a picture of Joyce and I soon.

With the kids (DD17 acting like she is,she will never see the windshield of the car we bought her)Still looking at the tent Hilton..

Well OCTOBER 10th cann't come soon enough for me and Joyce..  No KIDS just a good time!!!!!!!!!!

Type @ YA'LL in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

wine, whine, same difference........ 


but if you had said jack, my ears would have perked up


----------



## donaldduck352

RED RED WINE>>>>>>>>

YES I'M 38 AND LOVE TOO hAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coastermom

donaldduck352 said:


> RED RED WINE>>>>>>>>
> 
> YES I'M 38 AND LOVE TOO hAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!



OH NO now that song is in my head . I will have a headache   from the song and not the WINE !!!... 

Getting off to bed now I am EXHAUSTED from work    and it is only MONDAY  . 

See ya all in the morning ....NIGHT


----------



## circelli

mmmm...... wine, I like mine fruity...just like me!!! 
whine....too much from my little guy!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> wine, whine, same difference........
> 
> 
> but if you had said jack, my ears would have perked up


 
i'll take captain jack 



donaldduck352 said:


> RED RED WINE>>>>>>>>
> 
> YES I'M 38 AND LOVE TOO hAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ub40 bob marley...it's all good

not redrum, where's the rum?

time to put this day to bed & watch terminator


----------



## minniejack

My DS13, Luke, just out of the blue today was telling me about the fruit drinks that we had at the beach and why didn't we have them at the house?

I told him I only drink wine coolers at the beach--it's my beach thing.

Well....he lets it slip that he didn't know it was alcohol and drank half of one at the beach 

I do remember waking up one morning after the kids went to bed and told my husband that I knew one was missing and he told me that I must've drank it.....

Now, I know why I hide everything.....

Night all see ya tomorrow--my hubby just reminded me about a health fair tomorrow....so I will have to fast and hopefully the wine will be out of the system before the blood work....


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all!!I know its only Tuesday..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Lets get it over with!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

u know the youngins r growing up when they hit ur stash


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> u know the youngins r growing up when they hit ur stash


*Know what you mean cause my 12 year old DS came in after school singing I got a girlfriend   *


----------



## minniejack

ky07 said:


> *Know what you mean cause my 12 year old DS came in after school singing I got a girlfriend   *




But you know you're in trouble when you drop him off at the pool with his "girl friend" and pick him back up and his friend his telling that he dumped her and now he has a 36C.....  
Well, if he keeps her we all know where the sunglasses will go when he goes to the parks.


----------



## LilMommyBug

Good morning.

It's chilly & rainy here today - nice lazy day.


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hello to all!

I'm sorry I haven't been on in awhile, lots have been going on. Work got hectic, football season started for my boys and they're getting ready for cross country.

BUSY!

I came to check in on everyone, and to see if I missed anything important.

I'll be checking in about every other day, i have to fit the forums into my schedule.

Have a good Tuesday everyone!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all..

Found this video of Galveston.Really sobering to watch!!

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/videoplayer.html?clip=12125&from=hp_video_3

Funny they are not showing the aftermath on the local news..


----------



## donaldduck352

cbdmhgp said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on in awhile, lots have been going on. Work got hectic, football season started for my boys and they're getting ready for cross country.
> 
> BUSY!
> 
> I came to check in on everyone, and to see if I missed anything important.
> 
> I'll be checking in about every other day, i have to fit the forums into my schedule.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday everyone!



Glad to see ya posting again,its been awhile


----------



## donaldduck352

A little quite around here today!!

Everyone putting in that overtime for the next vacca???

It kooled down outside,I'm going to go work on my boat..BBL


----------



## Metro West

Don't forget the 1.5 hour season finale of Wipeout tonight!


----------



## circelli

Good evening everyone!!!
Hope all is well my, DS thinks that going  to school is GREAT!!!
I don't even want to think of my boys getting old enough to get into my "stash" 
A week and a half and I will be at Universal!!! 
Have a good night all


----------



## Melanie230

Ugh...We are all SICK...Not what I need right now.  The youngest Lauren has strep throat, and a fever virus.  My son has a wicked cold, and now I am catching that cold.  We are not happy people right now.  Oh well...I guess better now than when we leave.  UGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## LilMommyBug

Melanie230 said:


> Ugh...We are all SICK...Not what I need right now.  The youngest Lauren has strep throat, and a fever virus.  My son has a wicked cold, and now I am catching that cold.  We are not happy people right now.  Oh well...I guess better now than when we leave.  UGHHHHH!!!!!!




Eww, we all had strep 2 weeks ago. NOT FUN.

Hoping it gets better before your trip!!


----------



## Melanie230

LilMommyBug said:


> Eww, we all had strep 2 weeks ago. NOT FUN.
> 
> Hoping it gets better before your trip!!



We love our pediatrician...he went ahead and treated our son for strep just in case since we are leaving next week.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

Busy day today ... house cleaning, yard work,  *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Know what you mean cause my 12 year old DS came in after school singing I got a girlfriend   *


 
gentlemen...start ur engines 



circelli said:


> Good evening everyone!!!
> Hope all is well my, DS thinks that going to school is GREAT!!!
> I don't even want to think of my boys getting old enough to get into my "stash"


like death & taxes it comes to visit us all , only takes once & u find lots of good hidey holes

ps u packed yet


----------



## circelli

ps u packed yet

just startin to get the kids stuff together!! 
not going to overpack this time....making a list checkin it twice!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hidey Ho...breezin' thru to say "hi"...."goodnite" 

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Just dropping in to say howdy to all!

Back to School Night tomorrow    How I truly hate this!


----------



## marciemi

Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm getting so sick of the drama around here.  Matt (DS16) and his GF (19 months tomorrow!) keep getting upset at Stephen (DS15) because he's supposedly telling GF's older sister "stuff" about them - what they're doing or saying.  Her parents are completely over protective - a few months ago they found out that they were discussing baby names  and totally freaked out and banned them from seeing one another for awhile.  

Maybe I'm just weird, but I decided I was marrying my DH 4 days after meeting him.  Yes, it took a long time to get to that point, and yes, they are young.  But it's certainly the kind of thing you can talk about and plan, even if it never happens.   We used to talk about taking our kids to Disney some day - I remember those days fondly!

But anyways, GF's sister keeps threatening to go to dad with what she "knows".  I keep talking to Stephen and he swears he's not telling her anything (they're in 2 classes together).  But again, the kind of stuff he could be telling her may be things that he doesn't think are particularly interesting or significant.  She's telling GF that he's telling her "disturbing" things about them.  Personally, I think she's just playing her sister, but in the meantime, it's stressing out GF, Matt, Stephen, and of course me!  I'm tempted to go talk to the sister and tell her to grow up (she's a HS senior).  Or possibly talk to the parents and tell them that sis keeps threatening them to tell stuff about them to them, and that they're stressing out because she's making stuff up (being proactive, because really, right now I believe that if she told them anything - true or not - that they would immediately believe her and ban Matt from the house).  

What would you do?


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm getting so sick of the drama around here.  Matt (DS16) and his GF (19 months tomorrow!) keep getting upset at Stephen (DS15) because he's supposedly telling GF's older sister "stuff" about them - what they're doing or saying.  Her parents are completely over protective - a few months ago they found out that they were discussing baby names  and totally freaked out and banned them from seeing one another for awhile.
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, but I decided I was marrying my DH 4 days after meeting him.  Yes, it took a long time to get to that point, and yes, they are young.  But it's certainly the kind of thing you can talk about and plan, even if it never happens.   We used to talk about taking our kids to Disney some day - I remember those days fondly!
> 
> But anyways, GF's sister keeps threatening to go to dad with what she "knows".  I keep talking to Stephen and he swears he's not telling her anything (they're in 2 classes together).  But again, the kind of stuff he could be telling her may be things that he doesn't think are particularly interesting or significant.  She's telling GF that he's telling her "disturbing" things about them.  Personally, I think she's just playing her sister, but in the meantime, it's stressing out GF, Matt, Stephen, and of course me!  I'm tempted to go talk to the sister and tell her to grow up (she's a HS senior).  Or possibly talk to the parents and tell them that sis keeps threatening them to tell stuff about them to them, and that they're stressing out because she's making stuff up (being proactive, because really, right now I believe that if she told them anything - true or not - that they would immediately believe her and ban Matt from the house).
> 
> What would you do?


I don't know, marcie  
I'm not at that point with my kids.

Just have to say, young love     
sorry, j/k   
Sorry you are going thru this  
I'm sure it's gotta be frustrating for you.
Maybe older sister and Stephen are jealous  That's what I'm thinking. 

Almost sounds like a Romeo and Juliet thing, with Matt and GF, that her parents don't want them seeing each other  

I know my parents were very strict with me(I'm the only child). Heck, I didn't even start dating til I was out of high school. So I can kinda understand the strict parent thing with the GF.


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-

Well, I felt the past week that I have been spinning plates with the kids and school stuff. So far Chrissy's "going to the school nurse" issue is resolved.
We found out last evening that Matthew has been teased by other boys in his class during lunchtime. I guess some of the other boys in his classroom have been asking him very inappropriate questions. You know, 6th grade curiosity stuff. I put in a call to Matthew's class teacher last night. I guess today at school, the issue was resolved.
Poor Matthew  
I'm glad so far that issue is resolved.


Ok, I'm exhausted. 
Have a good night everyone


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm getting so sick of the drama around here.  Matt (DS16) and his GF (19 months tomorrow!) keep getting upset at Stephen (DS15) because he's supposedly telling GF's older sister "stuff" about them - what they're doing or saying.  Her parents are completely over protective - a few months ago they found out that they were discussing baby names  and totally freaked out and banned them from seeing one another for awhile.
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, but I decided I was marrying my DH 4 days after meeting him.  Yes, it took a long time to get to that point, and yes, they are young.  But it's certainly the kind of thing you can talk about and plan, even if it never happens.   We used to talk about taking our kids to Disney some day - I remember those days fondly!
> 
> But anyways, GF's sister keeps threatening to go to dad with what she "knows".  I keep talking to Stephen and he swears he's not telling her anything (they're in 2 classes together).  But again, the kind of stuff he could be telling her may be things that he doesn't think are particularly interesting or significant.  She's telling GF that he's telling her "disturbing" things about them.  Personally, I think she's just playing her sister, but in the meantime, it's stressing out GF, Matt, Stephen, and of course me!  I'm tempted to go talk to the sister and tell her to grow up (she's a HS senior).  Or possibly talk to the parents and tell them that sis keeps threatening them to tell stuff about them to them, and that they're stressing out because she's making stuff up (being proactive, because really, right now I believe that if she told them anything - true or not - that they would immediately believe her and ban Matt from the house).
> 
> What would you do?





  I don't know, but maybe if all of you did sit in the same room together to talk it out maybe you would all be enlightened.


----------



## minniejack

roseprincess said:


> HI all-
> 
> Well, I felt the past week that I have been spinning plates with the kids and school stuff. So far Chrissy's "going to the school nurse" issue is resolved.
> We found out last evening that Matthew has been teased by other boys in his class during lunchtime. I guess some of the other boys in his classroom have been asking him very inappropriate questions. You know, 6th grade curiosity stuff. I put in a call to Matthew's class teacher last night. I guess today at school, the issue was resolved.
> Poor Matthew
> I'm glad so far that issue is resolved.
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm exhausted.
> Have a good night everyone



Same exact thing happened to my son on bus last year as a 6th grader.  There is this one kid who is the picture of niceness ( you know the type, student of the week, Mr. Polite...) always picking on my son.  My daughter, who was 8th, said my son would just sit there and take it, then she would mouth off.

Well....this past summer, he said something at tennis that royally ticked me off.  I had my hubby call his Dad.  The dad called back after discussing it with his son--the bully's story is that my son was doing it to him--and my husband believed that both boys were guilty. My daughter kept and still insists that my son was the one being bullied.

Well....this year they are friends at lunch and he claims that nothing is being said and all is good and they're friends.....But, of course, he never told me about the bullying in the 1st place, his sister did.  So......if it continues, call the parents?


----------



## minniejack

And good morning everyone


----------



## donaldduck352

and good morning also!!Its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




day!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Happy Humpity-bumpity day.

I wound up getting a job - yay!!!. 4 days a week from 9-2. I need to get into the internet system so I can stay up to date.  Its great and I can make my own hours, doing accounting and invoicing for a midsized construction company. The owners are great. I am in the office by myself and I can wear whatever I want   I do get a bit lonely, but then again I don't have to deal with the office politics that come along with working for a larger company. Sometimes adults can be worse than kids  

School is going well for the kiddos. Rose, 6th grade is tough. That is the year where I had to take Kait out of the public school and put her in the Catholic school here - things did not improve. Is 6th grade Jr High/Middle school for you? Here it is and I just chalk it up to all the schools coming together in one building and all those hormone driven kids trying to find out where they fit in   Little man is tired of going to school all day every day now. Yea - sorry Little Buddy - its the law and you need to go through elementary and high school. Then its up to you  Back to school night for the 8th grader tonight - as much as KFish doesn't like it......I don't like it either  

marci - can't imagine what you are going through. I know Jim is very protective of Kait, says its because he remembers being 13   We are still in the boys as friends stage with her. Then again she is a bit more intellectually mature than boys her age. They are "just plain goofy" to her. That's ok....the longer the boys stay just friends, the better. Maybe sit down with the parents, the sister and Steven and Matt and GF to get to the bottom of things - I agree that it sounds like a jealousy thing to me.

Football season is in full swing. The high school here is again of to a great start   3-0. Buddy's PeeWee AA team is 0-2   But having said that they played the two hardest games on their schedule. This past Saturday they only lost by one point.....so that is a positive.

My big 3-9 was yesterday. DH did my birthday meal on Sunday and then turned around and surprised me with a little seafood buffet here last night  I love him. Can't forget about the ice cream cake. It was too late after he and I ate and I want to share it with the kids.....so maybe tonight or seeing how his birthday is coming up on Monday, maybe we will "share the cake" this weekend. 

Do you all remember how I have mentioned my brother and his wife going thru IVF? Try #4 has been successful. I am going to be an Aunt to twins   She is 5 weeks pregnant and has wicked morning sickness - but that is a good sign   Will let you all know how it goes. Continued prayers that the babies are healthy and the pregnancy goes smoothly.

SO that is about it from Beanville. Been busy and feel bad that I have missed 2 weeks around here - feels like a life time  

Here's mummy dust, hugs, congrats, welcomes and all over good wishes for whatever I have missed.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies.
Not feeling good but thats nothing new cause there is always something going on  but anywho hope all you homies are doing well  *


----------



## marciemi

Thanks guys for your support!  I guess being a mom of boys has spared me from some of the daily drama stuff.   Just driving me crazy now.  I don't think Stephen is jealous; he has a ton of his own friends, both boys and girls, and just isn't quite ready for the "dating" thing yet.  However, he does like attention, and having a senior listen avidly to something he's saying could be kind of ego-stroking.  I DO think GF's sister is jealous - she has never had a boyfriend and is a year older than her sister and seems to spend much of her time trying to get GF into trouble.   I think I'll try to step back on this one (although it been going on for about a month), but if Matt comes to me again, ask him who he wants me to talk to - sis or her parents?!  

Tracie - contrats on the twins!    Sounds so exciting!  Be sure to keep us up to date as the pregnancy progresses!

On a more positive note, I've gotten in touch recently with two old friends and been emailing them and even talking on the phone.  Both were some of my best friends from high school.  One lives in Colorado, and other than Christmas cards, we'd really lost touch.  When I was home in MI this summer, she happened to be home at the same time and we got together and have been emailing and finally had a long phone converstion yesterday.

In the meantime, out of the blue, I heard from another girl who was good friends with both of us.  Last I knew she was living in Taiwan (she was an ENT there) and I knew she was having trouble with her marriage (her DH wanted his girlfriend to move in with them, which is never a good sign!  ).  But this was a few years ago and we lost touch - probably when I moved and she moved out, which were all about the same time.

Anyways, she has remarried and moved to North Carolina with her two kids and a new step-daughter.  We've been emailing a lot this week and it's great to catch up with people!  Hopefully now that she's back in the states maybe we'll even get a chance to see one another again.  Pretty cool week!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

tracie - u get the busy redhead award...got fatigued just reading about ur week 

as for teens, tweens, kids (unless their health/safety/general welfare is @ risk) stay outta the drama & let them work it out for themselves all part of growing up...u give them the tools & hope they don't fall flat on their faces  if so, dust them off, give them a hug & regroup

ps im think of a "teeny-tiney" addon @ BLT/Contemporary Resort...my retirement fund is evaporating by the day, might as well put the $s somewhere i'll know they have a change of holding onto the value...course i can talk myself into anything lol


----------



## minniejack

happy big 3-9


----------



## roseprincess

Happy birthday, Tracie!!!   





Also, congrats on the new job and brother and SIL are pregnant w/twins!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Quick fly by...
My kids have a stupid half day of school today. Got to pick them up from bus soon. I have this massive headache   That time of the month  

Thanks you homies for listening  . I'm sure these things get worse in jr. high.
Tracie- our jr high is 7th and 8th grades by me. So my kids are in hte last yr of elementary school.
I do know the vice-principal well at the jr high my kids will be going to next yr. She used to be my kids' SST(special service teacher) at the school my kids are at now. So if she is still there next school yr, I will be running to her constantly.

Anyways, Matthew is doing well in school otherwise. Just found out yesterday for band, he got promoted from 2nd clarinet to 1st clarinet for this school yr!!!   
I really don't know the difference between 1st and 2nd clarinet (I never was in band), but I'm guessing he will have more of the melody parts of the songs  


Oh, I gotta run. I don't know if I'll bbl later or not. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Birthday Tracie!






the Eagle has landed...of course, ALL bets r off this week


----------



## minniejack

you hit the nail on the head about fathers and daughters--they remember themselves as teens


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> u know the youngins r growing up when they hit ur stash



thanks for the heads up.
my jack bottle is empty...............and i never opened it ..........




ky07 said:


> *Know what you mean cause my 12 year old DS came in after school singing I got a girlfriend   *



our baby!!!!     
that girl better be nice to him or she will have me to answer to..... 




minniejack said:


> But you know you're in trouble when you drop him off at the pool with his "girl friend" and pick him back up and his friend his telling that he dumped her and now he has a 36C.....



and it never changes even when they hit 30..........



circelli said:


> Good evening everyone!!!
> Hope all is well my, DS thinks that going  to school is GREAT!!!
> I don't even want to think of my boys getting old enough to get into my "stash"
> A week and a half and I will be at Universal!!!
> Have a good night all




i'll be missing you and another homie.
i won't be at the hrh until 2nd week of oct.
 




marciemi said:


> Just dropping in to say hi!  I'm getting so sick of the drama around here.  Matt (DS16) and his GF (19 months tomorrow!) keep getting upset at Stephen (DS15) because he's supposedly telling GF's older sister "stuff" about them - what they're doing or saying.  Her parents are completely over protective - a few months ago they found out that they were discussing baby names  and totally freaked out and banned them from seeing one another for awhile.
> 
> 
> But anyways, GF's sister keeps threatening to go to dad with what she "knows".  I keep talking to Stephen and he swears he's not telling her anything (they're in 2 classes together).  But again, the kind of stuff he could be telling her may be things that he doesn't think are particularly interesting or significant.  She's telling GF that he's telling her "disturbing" things about them.  Personally, I think she's just playing her sister, but in the meantime, it's stressing out GF, Matt, Stephen, and of course me!  I'm tempted to go talk to the sister and tell her to grow up (she's a HS senior).  Or possibly talk to the parents and tell them that sis keeps threatening them to tell stuff about them to them, and that they're stressing out because she's making stuff up (being proactive, because really, right now I believe that if she told them anything - true or not - that they would immediately believe her and ban Matt from the house).
> 
> What would you do?



the GF's sister is so green i can see it here.............
she just wants to get in good graces with the old man as the younger sis gets the cream of the crop when it comes to guys...

stephen is a good kid.
whatever he says to her, she must be twisting things around to her advantage so she can say....i know something dad should know.....
and she's probably playing this to the hilt.

girls are evil when they are teens.
they are vicious when some one else gets the guy with the white hat.

bottom line:  trust your boys first.
if things are being said to her old man, he would have contacted you by now.
remember how he drilled you on the separate sleeping arrangements on the last camping vacation.......

the sister is trying to break up son and his gf.
she will push them to a point where ugly words will be said and then her old man will stop the young romance....

if you step in now and contact that dude, your son might think you don't believe him and would take that man's word over his.
don't fall for it.
only step in if he tells you he needs your support to set the gf's old man straight.



minniejack said:


> Same exact thing happened to my son on bus last year as a 6th grader.  There is this one kid who is the picture of niceness ( you know the type, student of the week, Mr. Polite...) always picking on my son.  My daughter, who was 8th, said my son would just sit there and take it, then she would mouth off.
> 
> Well....this past summer, he said something at tennis that royally ticked me off.  I had my hubby call his Dad.  The dad called back after discussing it with his son--the bully's story is that my son was doing it to him--and my husband believed that both boys were guilty. My daughter kept and still insists that my son was the one being bullied.
> 
> Well....this year they are friends at lunch and he claims that nothing is being said and all is good and they're friends.....But, of course, he never told me about the bullying in the 1st place, his sister did.  So......if it continues, call the parents?




i learned that also when my boys were young.
last years enemies are this year's best friends....



tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Happy Humpity-bumpity day.
> 
> I wound up getting a job - yay!!!. 4 days a week from 9-2. I need to get into the internet system so I can stay up to date.  Its great and I can make my own hours, doing accounting and invoicing for a midsized construction company. The owners are great. I am in the office by myself and I can wear whatever I want   I do get a bit lonely, but then again I don't have to deal with the office politics that come along with working for a larger company. Sometimes adults can be worse than kids
> 
> School is going well for the kiddos. Rose, 6th grade is tough. That is the year where I had to take Kait out of the public school and put her in the Catholic school here - things did not improve. Is 6th grade Jr High/Middle school for you? Here it is and I just chalk it up to all the schools coming together in one building and all those hormone driven kids trying to find out where they fit in   Little man is tired of going to school all day every day now. Yea - sorry Little Buddy - its the law and you need to go through elementary and high school. Then its up to you  Back to school night for the 8th grader tonight - as much as KFish doesn't like it......I don't like it either
> 
> 
> 
> My big 3-9 was yesterday. DH did my birthday meal on Sunday and then turned around and surprised me with a little seafood buffet here last night  I love him. Can't forget about the ice cream cake. It was too late after he and I ate and I want to share it with the kids.....so maybe tonight or seeing how his birthday is coming up on Monday, maybe we will "share the cake" this weekend.
> 
> Do you all remember how I have mentioned my brother and his wife going thru IVF? Try #4 has been successful. I am going to be an Aunt to twins   She is 5 weeks pregnant and has wicked morning sickness - but that is a good sign   Will let you all know how it goes. Continued prayers that the babies are healthy and the pregnancy goes smoothly.
> 
> SO that is about it from Beanville. Been busy and feel bad that I have missed 2 weeks around here - feels like a life time
> 
> Here's mummy dust, hugs, congrats, welcomes and all over good wishes for whatever I have missed.




i wasn't home yesterday so i am late and regret it....
but for now, belated...








i agree with you on the hormones on the jr high kids.

i have taught for many years in that age group and have come to the conclusion that they put all those kids together in the 2 jr high grades of 7th and 8th so they can survive.......

they have to be away from the elementary kids of K to 6 cause they would beat the pulp out of the littles.
and they keep them away from the sr high, so they pulp is not beaten out of them.....

congrats on the J-O-B
it sounds like the perfect job for you!






so glad to be home and play with my invisible friends inside the box...


----------



## circelli

Going shopping with my mom tonight.  My dads bday is this weekend so I have been elected knower of all things!! 

My bday follows a week later BUT we will be enjoying ourselves at the parks I am sure   

I hope everyone had a great HUMP day!!!

Boys and their GF's not ready for that yet...thank goodness I have a few years (like 10 hopefully)before that starts!! 

Have a great night all


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> thanks for the heads up.
> my jack bottle is empty...............and i never opened it ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *our baby!!!!
> that girl better be nice to him or she will have me to answer to..... *
> 
> 
> and it never changes even when they hit 30..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be missing you and another homie.
> i won't be at the hrh until 2nd week of oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the GF's sister is so green i can see it here.............
> she just wants to get in good graces with the old man as the younger sis gets the cream of the crop when it comes to guys...
> 
> stephen is a good kid.
> whatever he says to her, she must be twisting things around to her advantage so she can say....i know something dad should know.....
> and she's probably playing this to the hilt.
> 
> girls are evil when they are teens.
> they are vicious when some one else gets the guy with the white hat.
> 
> bottom line:  trust your boys first.
> if things are being said to her old man, he would have contacted you by now.
> remember how he drilled you on the separate sleeping arrangements on the last camping vacation.......
> 
> the sister is trying to break up son and his gf.
> she will push them to a point where ugly words will be said and then her old man will stop the young romance....
> 
> if you step in now and contact that dude, your son might think you don't believe him and would take that man's word over his.
> don't fall for it.
> only step in if he tells you he needs your support to set the gf's old man straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i learned that also when my boys were young.
> last years enemies are this year's best friends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasn't home yesterday so i am late and regret it....
> but for now, belated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you on the hormones on the jr high kids.
> 
> i have taught for many years in that age group and have come to the conclusion that they put all those kids together in the 2 jr high grades of 7th and 8th so they can survive.......
> 
> they have to be away from the elementary kids of K to 6 cause they would beat the pulp out of the littles.
> and they keep them away from the sr high, so they pulp is not beaten out of them.....
> 
> congrats on the J-O-B
> it sounds like the perfect job for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad to be home and play with my invisible friends inside the box...


*Yeah the funny thing is he bought a bunch of necklaces at Universal this year and gave her two of them and he said she was kissing them  thought the oldest DS was bad at 16 with his current GF but he has big time puppy love   Oh boy I can see the s coming*


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all..

Question,do they make a muzzle for 17yo girls?My DD is driving me NUTTS,along with the nieghbors dogs with her high pitched scream she got when she donn't get her way............

Oh college hurry up please


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Good eve all..
> 
> Question,do they make a muzzle for 17yo girls?My DD is driving me NUTTS,along with the nieghbors dogs with her high pitched scream she got when she donn't get her way............
> 
> Oh college hurry up please


*I don't know but if you find one see if the make it for boys cause my oldest DS is almost 17 and thinks he knows everything and wish they made those magnatic boots like in the movie Face Off cause I would buy a pair for him to keep him home for awhile   *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *I don't know but if you find one see if the make it for boys cause my oldest DS is almost 17 and thinks he knows everything and wish they made those magnatic boots like in the movie Face Off cause I would buy a pair for him to keep him home for awhile   *




If we cann't find these items,we would be rich inventing them!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> If we cann't find these items,we would be rich inventing them!!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Good eve all..
> 
> Question,do they make a muzzle for 17yo girls?My DD is driving me NUTTS,along with the nieghbors dogs with her high pitched scream she got when she donn't get her way............
> 
> Oh college hurry up please





ky07 said:


> *I don't know but if you find one see if the make it for boys cause my oldest DS is almost 17 and thinks he knows everything and wish they made those magnatic boots like in the movie Face Off cause I would buy a pair for him to keep him home for awhile   *





isn't parenthood kewl............ 

and it doesn't end when they turn 18..............or 21..........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> isn't parenthood kewl............
> 
> and it doesn't end when they turn 18..............or 21..........



*My oldest says he wants to leave at 18 and I tell him do what ever you want when you figure out you can't have your mcdonald's double cheese burgers everyday cause you have to pay your bills we will see ya back in a month or so   *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *My oldest says he wants to leave at 18 and I tell him do what ever you want when you figure out you can't have your mcdonald's double cheese burgers everyday cause you have to pay your bills we will see ya back in a month or so   *




IS THAT THE TRUTH OR WHAT!!!!They got alot too learn,but know it all!!


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> Good eve all..
> 
> Question,do they make a muzzle for 17yo girls?My DD is driving me NUTTS,along with the nieghbors dogs with her high pitched scream she got when she donn't get her way............
> 
> Oh college hurry up please


Oy! You mean this happens with DDs at age 17? I have a screaming 11 yo DD most of the time (ok, some of the time)   
I have to look forward to more of this in the future?


----------



## roseprincess

Random ramblings.....
My headache is gone, yea!!
I guess I won't be seeing or hearing from a certain friend for awhile. oh well  
Have a couple of friends I'm praying for, and family too.

Had to chase Chrissy around the house, as she didn't want to read(for school homework). 


Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> IS THAT THE TRUTH OR WHAT!!!!They got alot too learn,but know it all!!



*Aint that the truth but what can ya do you got to love them   *


----------



## minniejack

ky07 said:


> *Aint that the truth but what can ya do you got to love them   *


do we really have to?????


----------



## donaldduck352

Only 11 Rose??It gets worse,trust me!!!

Ky,I love my kids too the ends of the world.I gave them everything I never had.Doing this has backfired on me tho. 
I should have the maturity too say when life gives you lemons,make lemonaide.For some reason it donn't work with her..

Long story,trust me.But just a hint.Buy her A 2000 Escort to commute back and forth from school---its not good enough,my friends have better looking cars....

So you know what I do-look at that car when you ride the bus to school!!
Now that went over like a squirel in church..I'm the BAD DAD!!When I was growing up,no one gave me a car,I earned it>>>

Well i'm making a short story long..I'm not the only one out there with this problem I'm sure..IT'S HARD TO BE A DAD!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> do we really have to?????




To me its like a quest.But who knows what road too go down is the question!!Thank goodness for fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

in my next life, i'm sticking with raising cats.........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> in my next life, i'm sticking with raising cats.........


 
who hopefully, have figured out how to change their own litter box


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> To me its like a quest.But who knows what road too go down is the question!!Thank goodness for fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm from the home of country singer Brad Paisley and that reminds of his Fishing song.....I'm gonna miss her......


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Only 11 Rose??It gets worse,trust me!!!
> 
> Ky,I love my kids too the ends of the world.I gave them everything I never had.Doing this has backfired on me tho.
> I should have the maturity too say when life gives you lemons,make lemonaide.For some reason it donn't work with her..
> 
> Long story,trust me.But just a hint.Buy her A 2000 Escort to commute back and forth from school---its not good enough,my friends have better looking cars....
> 
> So you know what I do-look at that car when you ride the bus to school!!
> Now that went over like a squirel in church..I'm the BAD DAD!!When I was growing up,no one gave me a car,I earned it>>>
> 
> Well i'm making a short story long..I'm not the only one out there with this problem I'm sure..IT'S HARD TO BE A DAD!!!



*I hear you cause our oldest DS was screaming for something we told him we couldn't afford it right now and he told DW that he deserved it and DW said what do you want everything handed to you on silver platter and he said yes and to make a long story short he is still that way and DS 12 is watching all this and now he is doing it but not successful and I am like you I want them to have things I didn't and thats why we take them to Universal vacations cause things were so tight money wise when I was younger my parents that we never went on vacations but thats not good enough for them.
Go figure  so we told them next year we are going to Universal for a honeymoon and they would be staying home and you would think they would be mad but they said they didn't care. *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> in my next life, i'm sticking with raising cats.........





keishashadow said:


> who hopefully, have figured out how to change their own litter box


----------



## minniejack

my DD15 gets in the car tonight after cross country and is begging me to let her go on the French trip on Easter vaca--only a mere $2300......


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *I hear you cause our oldest DS was screaming for something we told him we couldn't afford it right now and he told DW that he deserved it and DW said what do you want everything handed to you on silver platter and he said yes and to make a long story short he is still that way and DS 12 is watching all this and now he is doing it but not successful and I am like you I want them to have things I didn't and thats why we take them to Universal vacations cause things were so tight money wise when I was younger my parents that we never went on vacations but thats not good enough for them.
> Go figure  so we told them next year we are going to Universal for a honeymoon and they would be staying home and you would think they would be mad but they said they didn't care. *




I said the samething about HHN,they both love,But ITS MOM and DAD TIME NOW..What do I get,stomp-stomp-slam,her door and some colorful words I'm sure I heard You know what,I,m past the point of givving.Till I see something in return,OH-WELL(if I can stick to what I tell them) 
Its a new day dawning.You earn you get>>

Now if I can put that on stone....


----------



## macraven

i tell you again, go with raising cats next time around.......





and have them declawed for when they start to get feisty....
i did with ours as i valued the furniture more than their need to sharpen claws..


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I'm from the home of country singer Brad Paisley and that reminds of his Fishing song.....I'm gonna miss her......



Love that song.I do till the next day(as long she donn't pop her head out of the room)


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i tell you again, go with raising cats next time around.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have them declawed for when they start to get feisty....
> i did with ours as i valued the furniture more than their need to sharpen claws..



You know what they say,dogs have masters and CAT's have servants..

I'll stick with the dog next time.Although we had a cat in our house for over 5yrs now..You should see my furniture

Well the farmer side is kicking in..Goodnight homies and sneetches!!Wake Ya in the morning!!!


----------



## coastermom

Night all ....

Just wanted to pop in and say HI 

I hear you all LOUD and CLEAR !!!!  With two TEENAGED girls I have heard it all . Next year my DD will be 17 and able to drive. My DH had offered to car pool back and forth to work with a friend so that she can share the Toyota carollla with him. You think I said that she would have to WALK to the end of the earth when we said this ... There was a lot of WHY MOM and can't I just get a cheap car ..etc. Now in her catholic HS all the kiddies here with money have cars leased for them . Sorry not in this house. I just don't understand  . 

My DS is going to have his big 7th birthday in the morning . . I am now baking 30 cupcakes for school. This after being at work   and being told by a child that she Didn't like me because I was mean to her. I am the adult para in the room and getting this kid from one place to another and she doesn't like me because I wouldn't let her go back to the class alone to get something. AHHHH It all gives me a  . I think these kids today are too spoiled. 

Off to finish baking and then off to bed . Will be around to post in the morning . 

 BED TIME ...


----------



## KStarfish82

Back to School Night is over!  Not another one for a whole year!


Oh, and before I forget...






 Tracie!


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all!!Another week almost over.

Have a good one!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all - thanks for all of the birthday wishes & cake  

Time to get the beans up and out - Momma's got to work today. Not a day to sleep in (talking about 9AM) until Sunday   These 5:30AM wake ups are starting to get to me  and the kids have only been in school for 3 weeks


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Night all ....
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say HI
> 
> I hear you all LOUD and CLEAR !!!!  With two TEENAGED girls I have heard it all . Next year my DD will be 17 and able to drive. My DH had offered to car pool back and forth to work with a friend so that she can share the Toyota carollla with him. You think I said that she would have to WALK to the end of the earth when we said this ... There was a lot of WHY MOM and can't I just get a cheap car ..etc. Now in her catholic HS all the kiddies here with money have cars leased for them . Sorry not in this house. I just don't understand  .
> 
> My DS is going to have his big 7th birthday in the morning . . I am now baking 30 cupcakes for school. This after being at work   and being told by a child that she Didn't like me because I was mean to her. I am the adult para in the room and getting this kid from one place to another and she doesn't like me because I wouldn't let her go back to the class alone to get something. AHHHH It all gives me a  . I think these kids today are too spoiled.
> 
> Off to finish baking and then off to bed . Will be around to post in the morning .
> 
> BED TIME ...



*Happy Birthday to you DS  

I can remeber when my DS's were 7 and you can't wait till they get older and then you can't wait till they leave   
No just kidding going to dred that day cause dad will be an old softie  *


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

StL - give them time...they'll mope sooner or later ; although they may be just hoping to avoid any ma & pa romance...as i recall always found it yucky when i was a kid ewww 



donaldduck352 said:


> I said the samething about HHN,they both love,But ITS MOM and DAD TIME NOW..What do I get,stomp-stomp-slam,her door and some colorful words I'm sure I heard You know what,I,m past the point of givving.Till I see something in return,OH-WELL(if I can stick to what I tell them)
> Its a new day dawning.You earn you get>>
> 
> Now if I can put that on stone....


 
im the opposite, 'forcing' youngest DS (who i think is ascared) to do HHN with us...his 2 older bro's think he's nutz ...years from now he can tell his therapist that all his troubles r due to HHN this from a kid u enjoys dressing as a slasher on halloween & scaring the trick or treaters @ our house 




donaldduck352 said:


> You know what they say,dogs have masters and CAT's have servants..
> 
> I'll stick with the dog next time.Although we had a cat in our house for over 5yrs now..You should see my furniture
> 
> Well the farmer side is kicking in..Goodnight homies and sneetches!!Wake Ya in the morning!!!


 
we took in my MIL siamese when she had to go to assisted living years ago...he shredded an upholstered computer chair down to the studs in less than a week . Now everything is covered in sheets...charming . 

just couldn't have him declawed with the dogs i've got running about & after seeing what their poor little paws look like after the procedure just seems barbaric

mary - Seven is a great age happy birthday dude


----------



## ky07

*Oops almost forgot to say Good morning Homies
Hope everyone has a great day  *


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> StL - give them time...they'll mope sooner or later ; although they may be just hoping to avoid any ma & pa romance...as i recall always found it yucky when i was a kid ewww
> 
> 
> 
> im the opposite, 'forcing' youngest DS (who i think is ascared) to do HHN with us...his 2 older bro's think he's nutz ...years from now he can tell his therapist that all his troubles r due to HHN this from a kid u enjoys dressing as a slasher on halloween & scaring the trick or treaters @ our house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we took in my MIL siamese when she had to go to assisted living years ago...he shredded an upholstered computer chair down to the studs in less than a week . Now everything is covered in sheets...charming .
> 
> just couldn't have him declawed with the dogs i've got running about & after seeing what their poor little paws look like after the procedure just seems barbaric
> 
> mary - Seven is a great age happy birthday dude



*Your probably right and they are probably thinking they don't want mom and dad play smoochie face all the time   *


----------



## minniejack

Okay, today is the day I quit using all of you out there to get out of painting my outside trim.  I did it!  Done!  And I only peeked once at the boards before I went out!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.........at 5 today, only one more work day this week.

who am i kidding........i haven't gone to work all week yet........




coastermom said:


> Night all ....
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you all LOUD and CLEAR !!!!  With two TEENAGED girls I have heard it all . Next year my DD will be 17 and able to drive. My DH had offered to car pool back and forth to work with a friend so that she can share the Toyota carollla with him. You think I said that she would have to WALK to the end of the earth when we said this ... There was a lot of WHY MOM and can't I just get a cheap car ..etc. Now in her catholic HS all the kiddies here with money have cars leased for them . Sorry not in this house. I just don't understand  .




whimps i tell you......whimps....


you have had nothing yet until you have raised 4 boys all aged within 20 months of each other.

having girls troubles couldn't even touch that........... 



minniejack said:


> Okay, today is the day I quit using all of you out there to get out of painting my outside trim.  I did it!  Done!  And I only peeked once at the boards before I went out!



ok, my turn.
i blame everyone that my house is a pig sty cause i like talking to invisible people inside a white box...... 

who is next........


----------



## Nettaboo

We were in FL last year and went to Universal, we drove and parked in the lot and walked past all the stores and the movie theather and the likes...My husband keeps saying that is dowtown Disney, and I keep saying I don't think so...who is right?


----------



## loribell

Nettaboo said:


> We were in FL last year and went to Universal, we drove and parked in the lot and walked past all the stores and the movie theather and the likes...My husband keeps saying that is dowtown Disney, and I keep saying I don't think so...who is right?




That would be you. Downtown Disney is inside the Disney complex. 

Citywalk is between the Universal Parks & parking garage.


----------



## minniejack

Nettaboo said:


> We were in FL last year and went to Universal, we drove and parked in the lot and walked past all the stores and the movie theather and the likes...My husband keeps saying that is dowtown Disney, and I keep saying I don't think so...who is right?



you--but make him pay for it and take you to a really nice restaurant for pay-up--its CityWalk


----------



## macraven

Nettaboo said:


> We were in FL last year and went to Universal, we drove and parked in the lot and walked past all the stores and the movie theather and the likes...My husband keeps saying that is dowtown Disney, and I keep saying I don't think so...who is right?



thanks for stopping by..
we love new questions and love to help everyone.


if you had free parking, it was downtown disney
if you parked in a large garage and paid $12, it was universal you were at.

dtd has more stores and is spread out.
city walk has the moving walk way out of the garage and empties into city walk. on the right hand side is the cineplex as you enter cw.


----------



## loribell

Hi everyone! I blame you all for my house being a pig sty too. It isn't quite as bad as it has been since I have cut down my time here though. I've actually got a lot of cleaning done around here. 

Hope everyone is well! 

Tracie a belated happy birthday to you! 

I made you a cake for your birthday but we ate most of it. I did manage to save you a piece:


----------



## Nettaboo

macraven said:


> thanks for stopping by..
> we love new questions and love to help everyone.
> 
> 
> if you had free parking, it was downtown disney
> if you parked in a large garage and paid $12, it was universal you were at.
> 
> dtd has more stores and is spread out.
> city walk has the moving walk way out of the garage and empties into city walk. on the right hand side is the cineplex as you enter cw.



Thank you for answering. We def. paid to park and we were on the moving walking way.


We did go to DT..with free parking and the store withthe big potatoe head and the Godiva(store).. RIGHT??

ohhhh I can't wait to tell him that I am right(as always!!!LOL)


----------



## macraven

Nettaboo said:


> Thank you for answering. We def. paid to park and we were on the moving walking way.
> 
> 
> We did go to DT..with free parking and the store withthe big potatoe head and the Godiva(store).. RIGHT??
> 
> ohhhh I can't wait to tell him that I am right(as always!!!LOL)



doncha' just love it when you are right and he is wrong.... 

boy, you can get some miles off of this one....woo hoo.....

dtd/downtown disney has the mr p head and the lego place.

oh, it is ghiradelli or spelled something like that, great chocolate, sweet shop.
dtd might have a godiva place but i have never gone past the ghiradelli once i get my chocolate fix down there.


----------



## Nettaboo

Yes you are right..it is ghiradelli and they gave me the most delish samples!!!!!


----------



## Nettaboo

loribell said:


> That would be you. Downtown Disney is inside the Disney complex.
> 
> Citywalk is between the Universal Parks & parking garage.



Thank you!



minniejack said:


> you--but make him pay for it and take you to a really nice restaurant for pay-up--its CityWalk



I like the way your mind works!!

does anyone know if the property buses will take you to City walk?


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> doncha' just love it when you are right and he is wrong....
> 
> boy, you can get some miles off of this one....woo hoo.....
> 
> dtd/downtown disney has the mr p head and the lego place.
> 
> oh, it is ghiradelli or spelled something like that, great chocolate, sweet shop.
> dtd might have a godiva place but i have never gone past the ghiradelli once i get my chocolate fix down there.


Ghiradelli rocks!!  
Was there at DTD and ate at Ghiradelli's and had a delicious sundae


----------



## macraven

i adore the bakery and sweets shop at the exit area in the studios.
i always stop there and buy the fudge, and lots of it, for snacking in my room.


and i wonder why i gain weight on vacation...


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Tracie!


----------



## dolphinkiss21

Nettaboo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way your mind works!!
> 
> does anyone know if the property buses will take you to City walk?



unfortunately no.  dtd is disney..disney property busses will take you to disney property attractions.  CityWalk is part of Universal...about 10 miles east of disney and a whole separate company.  If you are staying at a Lowes resort near Universal you can walk or take a boat to CityWalk.  Its not far at all


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I have been busy with work lately. And have been exhausted.

I will say that I got to walk through the house I'm working at. It's going to be AWESOME.


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have been busy with work lately. And have been exhausted.
> 
> I will say that I got to walk through the house I'm working at. It's going to be AWESOME.




I feel ya.For some reason work has gone crazy for me also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Been looking at some websites about the houses and scarezones>think this is going to be the best year yet


----------



## bubba's mom

Just popping in real quick......

Ladies & gentlemen, I'd like to introduce you to my son....

2nd degree blackbelt in Taekwondo.






He & head instructor (owner of school):





He & another instructor he usually has: (now he outranks her!)





Sorry about the 'mommy-brag'...but, he's only 9.5 yrs old and just started 4th grade....he's accomplished quite a lot.....and he plans to study for the next 2 years for his 3rd degree.

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## donaldduck352

Too Kool.2'nd degree black belt,congrats.Takes alot of dedication too acomplish..Way to go


----------



## donaldduck352

Well lurkers,sneetches and redheads>>DD has left the building!!

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is taking control!!

See'Ya in the morning--GETTER DONE!!!


----------



## minniejack

congrats on the black belt--hope I don't make him angry anytime soon


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... *



macraven said:


> i blame everyone that my house is a pig sty cause i like talking to invisible people inside a white box......










loribell said:


> Hi everyone! I blame you all for my house being a pig sty too.


*I blame DH and my three pooches  *



macraven said:


> i adore the bakery and sweets shop at the exit area in the studios.
> i always stop there and buy the fudge, and lots of it, for snacking in my room.
> and i wonder why i gain weight on vacation...


 *... I'm a sucker for anything chocolate ... *



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have been busy with work lately. And have been exhausted.
> 
> I will say that I got to walk through the house I'm working at. It's going to be AWESOME.


*
   Can't wait!!

... don't be shy ... say "Hi" if you see us ... we've had all our shots and we don't bite ... *



bubba's mom said:


> Ladies & gentlemen, I'd like to introduce you to my son....
> 
> 2nd degree blackbelt in Taekwondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He & head instructor (owner of school):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He & another instructor he usually has: (now he outranks her!)


----------



## macraven

so kewl that our bubba can kick anyone's butt that he wants to.

congrats to the boy!!
proud of him ......very proud of him....


bonny, i keep forgetting to say how much i like the frankie and gal creatures in your siggie.  so cute!

so, the farmers daughter took off in the car now..........

who is living in tent city tonight then........


so excited for HHN.............rip tour will rule............


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have been busy with work lately. And have been exhausted.
> 
> I will say that I got to walk through the house I'm working at. It's going to be AWESOME.



looking forward to seeing you at HHN................
look for the blonde with the CSW shirt when i go thru the houses......


i am completely and totally addicted to HHN


----------



## donaldduck352

WOW woke up late this morning,not like me!!

Its Friday all,lets get the day over with..

Have a great one!!


----------



## Metro West

Come on 3:30pm!


----------



## circelli

CONGRATS BUBBA!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> looking forward to seeing you at HHN................
> look for the blonde with the CSW shirt when i go thru the houses......
> 
> 
> i am completely and totally addicted to HHN


 
i take it rehab is out of the question? 

morning all...weekend is in sight partee time, just because

congrats to bubba, the man!   he has a winning smile going too


----------



## Nettaboo

dolphinkiss21 said:


> unfortunately no.  dtd is disney..disney property busses will take you to disney property attractions.  CityWalk is part of Universal...about 10 miles east of disney and a whole separate company.  If you are staying at a Lowes resort near Universal you can walk or take a boat to CityWalk.  Its not far at all




Ok, guys so PLEASE don't laugh at me.. So Disney Hollywood Studios and Universal Studios are NOT the same???


----------



## minniejack

Nettaboo said:


> Ok, guys so PLEASE don't laugh at me.. So Disney Hollywood Studios and Universal Studios are NOT the same???




Just a little chuckle? 

the answer is no


----------



## minniejack

I bumped a recent thread on the Universal resort pages; it is disney versus comparisons w/o a lot of ranting being done by people.  Hope that helps. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1920619


----------



## ky07

*Good Friday Morning Homies  *


----------



## Nettaboo

Thank you guys!! I was holding my breath becase I thought I was going to be bashed... but I didn't! I checked out the thread...Now I am thinking we have to plan 2 vacations..1 at WDW and one at Universal


----------



## keishashadow

Nettaboo said:


> Thank you guys!! I was holding my breath becase I thought I was going to be bashed... but I didn't! I checked out the thread...Now I am thinking we have to plan 2 vacations..1 at WDW and one at Universal


 
or do a split stay


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good Friday Morning Homies  *





oh snap!!


i thought it was thursday.....

boy, am i messed up today


----------



## circelli

One more week then to Detroit and fly out Saturday morning  to Universal!!!

HAPPY FRIDAY ALL


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> oh snap!!
> 
> 
> i thought it was thursday.....
> 
> boy, am i messed up today



*Don't feel lonley Mac cause I wouldn't know it was fridays if it wasn't for youngest DS asking DW in the mornings if he could stay up late and play online games on his ps3   *


----------



## macraven

Nettaboo said:


> Thank you guys!! I was holding my breath becase I thought I was going to be bashed... but I didn't! I checked out the thread...Now I am thinking we have to plan 2 vacations..1 at WDW and one at Universal



welcome to this thread netta..boo...boo  
i was going to do that yesterday when you came on but time got away from me.

don't worry about being bashed here.
this thread runs smooth and no one is put down on what their preferences are.

we all play nice and don't talk rude to anyone.


many here do the motherland and the darkside on the same vacations.

since we are on the universal side of the dis, almost all that post in the sans thread really love universal and there is more talk about it.

(you can talk disney and will not be insulted or bashed here.)

this is kind of like a chat thread.
we talk and we talk and we answer questions and then we complain about the kids we have.........

just the other day donald duck was talking about moving to tent city due to his 17 year old..... and i think we all were wanting to join him in tent city for a bit also...... 



i am not as fond of dtd now that the adventurers club is closing this month.

i do like it for ghiradella and earls of sandwich/food places.
i'm not into the speciality shops but will hit world of disney.
i usually go there one afternoon, early evening to shop for stationary and pins.  that way i can leave there and go back to my resort and stash my purchases there.  i don't shop when i am in the disney parks.  i hate carrying bags with me.

for city walk, that is having more appeal for me.
i like the variety of food places.
i like the outdoor entertainment of concerts in the evenings.

and, i love to see it all lit up at night.


if i stay 7 days at the hotels at UO, i take in a movie at the cineplex.
very relaxing for me.

shopping i have done at city walk.
big mistake when i took one of my sons to the sports shop there.
do you know how expensive some of that sports crap is........ 
he spent over $200 on a card there.
well, i had to help him with that $200.........and that is how i found out not to take son to city walk ever again...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Don't feel lonley Mac cause I wouldn't know it was fridays if it wasn't for youngest DS asking DW in the mornings if he could stay up late and play online games on his ps3   *


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


>



you having blonde moments also st L........just like me!


----------



## macraven

i need more coffee..............

i'm posting and quoting myself and not st L......



do all blondes do that when they haven't had the coffee quote for the morning yet....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i need more coffee..............
> 
> i'm posting and quoting myself and not st L......
> 
> 
> 
> do all blondes do that when they haven't had the coffee quote for the morning yet....


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i need more coffee..............
> 
> i'm posting and quoting myself and not st L......
> 
> 
> 
> do all blondes do that when they haven't had the coffee quote for the morning yet....




I went from blonde to brunette recently--but the blonde roots must be shining through.

Yesterday, I made 3 sandwiches for lunches and my son claims he didn't have a sandwich in his bag--the other 2 claim they didn't have it either 

Today, 2 sandwiches in one bag...went to try the Market Day coffee sample that I received in my order and it had dumped all over the counter...... tea just doesn't do it when the Mountaineers went into midnight overtime last night--and lost....barely got to sleep then the mine was calling with problems....then awake 5 hrs later to get DD on bus....I'm tired.

Gotta be awake 1/2 hr. earlier at 5 tomorrow to get DD on cross country bus.....

DD was just accepted to write a Teen Newsline section for our local paper and has had several articles posted recently.  Her next one that she had to write was about her school starting so early and how bad that is for teens.They need more sleep than adults and elementary kids.  Maybe the powers that be might take the hint.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... Happy Friday!!   

When I woke up this morning, I had an epiphany ... we're under 3 weeks until our vacation!!*     

*... actually 18 days and 19 hours ... *


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-
quick fly by....
Hope everyone is doing well  

I'm still spinning plates all around me, trying to keep them up  
I got this nasty note just now from my upstairs neighbor. She is furious with me about another small hole in between our garage wall and her garage wall.  Ok, she has the right to be mad, but these things happen to everyone here in these condos. She is a single woman in her 40's, never married, never had a boyfriend(as far as I know) . Maybe if she gets a boyfriend someday, maybe she'll lay off her high horse    
So I have to call a handyman again to get this hole fixed  
I think she is waiting for us to move out someday. She'll probably have a huge party the day we move out(if we ever do) 

Been busy with other things today.

Hope to bbl


----------



## minniejack

roseprincess said:


> HI all-
> quick fly by....
> Hope everyone is doing well
> 
> I'm still spinning plates all around me, trying to keep them up
> I got this nasty note just now from my upstairs neighbor. She is furious with me about another small hole in between our garage wall and her garage wall.  Ok, she has the right to be mad, but these things happen to everyone here in these condos. She is a single woman in her 40's, never married, never had a boyfriend(as far as I know) . Maybe if she gets a boyfriend someday, maybe she'll lay off her high horse
> So I have to call a handyman again to get this hole fixed
> I think she is waiting for us to move out someday. She'll probably have a huge party the day we move out(if we ever do)
> 
> 
> Been busy with other things today.
> 
> Hope to bbl



hate my neighbors, too, maybe we should introduce them and they could be friends with each other and leave me and you alone


----------



## macraven

it's almost weekend time homies.......




i don't know why i am looking forward to the weekend.
i haven't done much this week.......


----------



## donaldduck352

Finally its the weekend   

minniejack and rose we can start the who has the worst nieghbor story.

I'll go 1'st.The one I got likes to burn her yard trash when I'm hanging clothes everytime.Guess which way the wind blows.. 

yes i do all the laundry in the house,kinda weired for a man i know


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> Finally its the weekend
> 
> minniejack and rose we can start the who has the worst nieghbor story.
> 
> I'll go 1'st.The one I got likes to burn her yard trash when I'm hanging clothes everytime.Guess which way the wind blows..
> 
> yes i do all the laundry in the house,kinda weired for a man i know




I feel your pain.  This idiot was trying to stir crap with us even before he moved in last year--he's an attorney--he thought he could pull his legal mumbo jumbo on us--no dice.  At least now there is a 4 Sale sign in the front yard--everybody pull together and pray for this to happen.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> I feel your pain. This idiot was trying to stir crap with us even before he moved in last year--he's an attorney--he thought he could pull his legal mumbo jumbo on us--no dice. At least now there is a 4 Sale sign in the front yard--everybody pull together and pray for this to happen.


 
let it be written...

let it be said 

sorry re ur team, fell asleep & missed the ending


----------



## donaldduck352

A little quiet tonight around here.Were is everyone?

Did someone have a party and not invite me??


----------



## circelli

It is a bit quiet around here tonight isn't it?
I wasn't invited to a party either!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all....

Beginning of the weekend...always quiet.  After I finished work, I headed to karate....watch Bubba's class and bring him home.  Oh yeah...just because he's a 2nd degree now, doesn't mean his training stops.  He wants his 3rd degree...started working toward that tonight. (DH dropped him off for the class before his because he is a jr. instructor for that class.  Then, his class is after it, so he just stays.  He's there just over 2 hours on Friday nites.)  I brought him home and had some dinner.  Decided to stop in and see what I missed.

I have an empty house next to me if anybody wants to be my neighbor 

minniejack...what the heck ya doin' with those sandwiches  

nettaboo....you are welcome here...to talk Universal, Disney, anything at all.  mac's rule is we play nice...no flamin' allowed 

Lawrence...when you plannin' to move?  In the near future?

Homie Tracie is gonna be gone a lot....workin' woman now  

  Sorry to hear...but, $$ will be handy for that big 4-0 trip you're plannin  

Hi to everyone else....hope all is well.  Busy weekend for house of Bubba this weekend....looking forward to Monday  

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> let it be written...
> 
> let it be said


 Janet....that's a great movie! I actually have it on dvd!


----------



## macraven

i went to kmart.
bought laundry detergents, soap, tp, paper towels, kleenix, etc......

nothing fun to play with but the necessities are all covered now.




i need to make a list of things to take to orlando with me.
i don't do laundry on vacation so i have to think of what to take.


i just might wear layers of shorts and tops on the flight down.
no way will i pay for a second luggage.  that sucker is up to $50 for one way with united soon.....
for my dates it is half that price but still, adding on another $50 is not a sweet deal.

yea, i'll just wear layers of clothes and put them in a plastic bag when i get off the plane...... 


i think the farmer will be hitting the sack soon.
i guess that means the party is off.
oh rats.......


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Janet....that's a great movie! I actually have it on dvd!


 
mac - u have got to switch to SW...they let me bring all my baggage with me


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i went to kmart.
> bought laundry detergents, soap, tp, paper towels, kleenix, etc......
> 
> nothing fun to play with but the necessities are all covered now.


*
I did that earlier in the week, but I also "had" to stop by Seasonal to see what Halloween stuff they had out  *



macraven said:


> i need to make a list of things to take to orlando with me.  i don't do laundry on vacation so i have to think of what to take.


*
Neither do we ... we try to take as little as possible as we usually end up buying t-shirts etc, down there, and that way there is more room for souvies.

I also have to take my Tide Stick with me ... it's inevitable that I will spill something on me at least once or twice during the trip  *



macraven said:


> i just might wear layers of shorts and tops on the flight down.  no way will i pay for a second luggage.  that sucker is up to $50 for one way with united soon..... for my dates it is half that price but still, adding on another $50 is not a sweet deal.


*
Both of our Canadian airlines (Air Canada and WestJet) have discontinued the 2nd bag fee as of Sept 23rd.  Let's hope the US carriers will follow suit.*


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Janet....that's a great movie! I actually have it on dvd!



What is that movie??I know I heard thos words before,just cann't place it..



macraven said:


> i went to kmart.
> bought laundry detergents, soap, tp, paper towels, kleenix, etc......
> 
> nothing fun to play with but the necessities are all covered now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to make a list of things to take to orlando with me.
> i don't do laundry on vacation so i have to think of what to take.
> 
> 
> i just might wear layers of shorts and tops on the flight down.
> no way will i pay for a second luggage.  that sucker is up to $50 for one way with united soon.....
> for my dates it is half that price but still, adding on another $50 is not a sweet deal.
> 
> yea, i'll just wear layers of clothes and put them in a plastic bag when i get off the plane......
> 
> 
> i think the farmer will be hitting the sack soon.
> i guess that means the party is off.
> oh rats.......




Farmer is still here drinking a cold one.(saving money,no singing or breaking up fights tonight)!!

mac wearing that much clothes going thru the metal detectors   Think what would happen if the alarm went off,it take a hour to go through security(well not that much diff then what it is now)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> What is that movie??I know I heard thos words before,just cann't place it..


 Wholly Moses from 1980...LOTS of cameos from stars of the day.


----------



## donaldduck352

Security OH I got A story on that one!!

DW and I went down too Port Richey a couple of months back.They have a gambling boat offshore with a shuttle boat.We stand in line with PR officers standing at the gate too the shuttle boat>show ID.Well they ran DW 1;st then mine..This is were it gets good.My ID showed up with warrents.Well bieng handcuffed and sitting in the back of a patrol car for 30min.in the heat of the day(TALKING ABOUT MAD)the officer took me out of the car,cuffs on and all,and raised my shirt.OK no tattos,not 6'4 and 295lbs,they apoligized and let me go..Tell Ya what I was so mad over this the gamling ship gave me $100 of chips and said we are sorry,its procedere..

So in a nut shell ID theft hit me and hard..

I think the police could of been alittle nicer,but thats there job..

Sorry for a long story,but watch your ID evryone.It can happen to anyone.



TMI i know,but be careful


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great week. 

If any of you Orlandoites make it over to see the historic double space shuttles on pads @ KSC please take pics and post them. DH called me today to ask if any of you would be going over to see it.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great week.
> 
> If any of you Orlandoites make it over to see the historic double space shuttles on pads @ KSC please take pics and post them. DH called me today to ask if any of you would be going over to see it.


Hey Lori...I saw the two shuttles on the news tonight but I doubt I'll be going over there.


----------



## loribell

Dang!

Guess I should add DH's dad worked on the Apollo program way back when they were building the first one as well as a space shuttle project so they are really in to it. That's why I was asking.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Wholly Moses from 1980...LOTS of cameos from stars of the day.




I knew I've heard of that phrase before.Its all comming back to me now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I no I got this movie somewere.Only got 600plus movies and DVD's.Its in there somewere..


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great week.
> 
> If any of you Orlandoites make it over to see the historic double space shuttles on pads @ KSC please take pics and post them. DH called me today to ask if any of you would be going over to see it.




I live on the westcoast,did not hear of a double launch at KSC. 

BayNews9 does not give out that much info...Need too start watching CNN or something!!!

If it is a double launch,makes me think of a movie!!





the things that make you go HA


----------



## roseprincess

Barb- Congrats to Bubba!   

Hi to all  


Oh, this is kewl info. DH found out the other day at work, that one of his co-workers used to be a CM! She was one of the dancers in Pocohantos show and in The Lion King musical at WDW!!  I think she worked there in the '90s, so I don't know if both shows were at Hollywood studios or if Lion King was at AK? DH didn't ask which park she worked at.


Goodnight everyone!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac - u have got to switch to SW...they let me bring all my baggage with me



could never switch to SW.
it would cost me over $200 in car service fee.

that airport is south west of chgo.....too far away for me to use.
what ever i would save on airfare, would be lost and plus the amount in car service.

i hear many love SW.
i use united and american out of ohare or mitchell field.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> I did that earlier in the week, but I also "had" to stop by Seasonal to see what Halloween stuff they had out  *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Both of our Canadian airlines (Air Canada and WestJet) have discontinued the 2nd bag fee as of Sept 23rd.  Let's hope the US carriers will follow suit.*



don't think that will happen.
united posted that starting in nov, they will increase the second bag charge from $25 to $50.  first bag charge will hold at $25 for now.

when you add that up, and if you fly november 1st this year, you would be paying an additional $150 for your stuff besides the air ticket.

we should all move to canada for cheap air ............



donaldduck352 said:


> mac wearing that much clothes going thru the metal detectors   Think what would happen if the alarm went off,it take a hour to go through security(well not that much diff then what it is now)!!!!!!!!!!!



i'll practice with the pole this weekend for that event...........
 





donaldduck352 said:


> Security OH I got A story on that one!!
> 
> DW and I went down too Port Richey a couple of months back.They have a gambling boat offshore with a shuttle boat.We stand in line with PR officers standing at the gate too the shuttle boat>show ID.Well they ran DW 1;st then mine..This is were it gets good.My ID showed up with warrents.Well bieng handcuffed and sitting in the back of a patrol car for 30min.in the heat of the day(TALKING ABOUT MAD)the officer took me out of the car,cuffs on and all,and raised my shirt.OK no tattos,not 6'4 and 295lbs,they apoligized and let me go..Tell Ya what I was so mad over this the gamling ship gave me $100 of chips and said we are sorry,its procedere..
> 
> So in a nut shell ID theft hit me and hard..
> 
> I think the police could of been alittle nicer,but thats there job..
> 
> Sorry for a long story,but watch your ID evryone.It can happen to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> TMI i know,but be careful




snap!
why did you wait so long to share that story with us....
it's a hoot..!!


did your wife get any pics of you in the cuffs and in the back of the po po car?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> could never switch to SW.
> it would cost me over $200 in car service fee.
> 
> that airport is south west of chgo.....too far away for me to use.
> what ever i would save on airfare, would be lost and plus the amount in car service.
> 
> i hear many love SW.
> i use united and american out of ohare or mitchell field.
> 
> 
> 
> don't think that will happen.
> united posted that starting in nov, they will increase the second bag charge from $25 to $50.  first bag charge will hold at $25 for now.
> 
> when you add that up, and if you fly november 1st this year, you would be paying an additional $150 for your stuff besides the air ticket.
> 
> we should all move to canada for cheap air ............
> 
> 
> 
> i'll practice with the pole this weekend for that event...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snap!
> why did you wait so long to share that story with us....
> it's a hoot..!!
> 
> 
> did your wife get any pics of you in the cuffs and in the back of the po po car?





NO IT WAs NOT A KODACK MOMENT..I'm STILLL MAD ABOUT IT!!! BUT I WILLL BEET THIS,I'M STILL MAD ABOUT IT THO


----------



## coastermom

Hi all ... 

Crazy here just wanted to stop in and say HI  . Have lots to do and not enough time in any lifetime to do it . Will post all kinds of info on Sunday when I may have at least 5 min to sit. 

Gotta go 

have a great day all ....

Mary


----------



## loribell

donaldduck352 said:


> I live on the westcoast,did not hear of a double launch at KSC.
> 
> BayNews9 does not give out that much info...Need too start watching CNN or something!!!
> 
> If it is a double launch,makes me think of a movie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the things that make you go HA




I don't think it is a double launch. I think they have an extra on the pad in case of emergency. Don't think that would make me feel real good about going up in the shuttle.   DH said it is because it is the first Hubble mission in a long time so they are taking some extra precautions I guess. 


Now for that gambling/police story; that sucks! I would be mad too. Did you win anything with the chips they gave you? Hope everything is back on track after the identity theft. What a headache.


----------



## Melanie230

Good Morning everyone.  Cold day today in NC.  Brrr..I am working for Universal money today.  Gonna be a busy week since I picked up extra hours.  Only one day off this week and we leave next Sunday at 5am.


----------



## minniejack

Morning almost afternoon all 

Got DD off to her cross country meet this am, but was able to go back to bed.  DS ended up with a fever so I didn't want to drag him 2 hrs away to watch his sister run--and if you have ever been to a cc meet, you basically see the runners take off and then come back.

mac--we are driving to Orlando this year--haven't attempted anything like this since our college years--so it should be interesting with the kids--maybe we should give them some of the "stash" to keep them sleeping for the trip. 

Airfare is ridiculous--we decided to cut out the airfare and take the summer beach vaca instead. 5 of us were able to rent a 3 br beach deluxe condo with 2400 sq ft beach front in Myrtle Beach for a week with $100 meals every night for cheaper than a roundtrip to Orlando for 4 people. 

It only takes 16 hours from here--probably 17 with stops.  I say if my dad could do it when I was kid so that I could be indoctrinated into the Mouse, then I can, too.

 Heck, my dad did it and he was the only one driving so we at least will have two drivers--me and DH--DD15 won't even pick up the driver's manual.


----------



## loribell

minniejack said:


> mac--we are driving to Orlando this year--haven't attempted anything like this since our college years--so it should be interesting with the kids--maybe we should give them some of the "stash" to keep them sleeping for the trip.
> 
> Airfare is ridiculous--we decided to cut out the airfare and take the summer beach vaca instead. 5 of us were able to rent a 3 br beach deluxe condo with 2400 sq ft beach front in Myrtle Beach for a week with $100 meals every night for cheaper than a roundtrip to Orlando for 4 people.
> 
> It only takes 16 hours from here--probably 17 with stops.  I say if my dad could do it when I was kid so that I could be indoctrinated into the Mouse, then I can, too.
> 
> Heck, my dad did it and he was the only one driving so we at least will have two drivers--me and DH--DD15 won't even pick up the driver's manual.



We drive too because airfare is just really ridiculous. Add to that the fact  that the last two times we flew we had terrible problems with delays & lost baggage and it will be a while before we give an airline any more money. 

It is 2800 miles round trip for us. Last summer it took us right at 20 hours and we drove it straight through. I started the drive, drove for 5 hours, switched with dh who drove the next 5 hours and then I drove the rest of the way while the family slept. We pulled in to the Disney gates as the sun was rising. 

We'll be doing it again in December!


----------



## macraven

it's morning time homies......

hop hop hop........



rise and shine.



i know it is close to noon but i just had my first 10 cups of coffee and now wide awake.... 



coastermom said:


> Hi all ...
> 
> Crazy here just wanted to stop in and say HI  . H*ave lots to do and not enough time in any lifetime to do it . *Will post all kinds of info on Sunday when I may have at least 5 min to sit.
> 
> Gotta go
> 
> have a great day all ....
> 
> Mary




welcome to life 



minniejack said:


> Morning almost afternoon all
> 
> 
> 
> mac--we are driving to Orlando this year--haven't attempted anything like this since our college years--so it should be interesting with the kids--maybe we should give them some of the "stash" to keep them sleeping for the trip.
> 
> Airfare is ridiculous--we decided to cut out the airfare and take the summer beach vaca instead. 5 of us were able to rent a 3 br beach deluxe condo with 2400 sq ft beach front in Myrtle Beach for a week with $100 meals every night for cheaper than a roundtrip to Orlando for 4 people.
> 
> It only takes 16 hours from here--probably 17 with stops.  I say if my dad could do it when I was kid so that I could be indoctrinated into the Mouse, then I can, too.
> 
> Heck, my dad did it and he was the only one driving so we at least will have two drivers--me and DH--DD15 won't even pick up the driver's manual.



good luck and i mean that.
i have only driven 4 times to orlando and refuse to even consider it ever again in my life.

did it twice from st louis area and twice from north of chgo area.

it takes me up to 1.5 hours to get thru chgo on the toll way.
always tied up
always congested

i believe it was 22 hours for me from home to florida.
i arrived at 5:30 in the evening and asleep by 6:30 that night.
it took me over a day to get out of my fog.

i drove straight.  only stopping for the restrooms and drive thru mcdonalds.
no worth it to me.

and, it would take vacation days away that i could use at another time.
2 full vacay days from work and then i would lose a day for being dizzy and a wreck from non stop driving.

if i can get a fare for $300 and under from chgo or milwaukee, it is worth it to fly.
i go solo now so that does make a big difference.
even when it was 2 of us driving, still expensive if we would have stopped along the way for a 2 day drive both ways.


i wish you the best on your drive down.
how many miles/hours do you predict it can take for that drive?
if you are 10 hours or under, it should be a snap.

it took me 9 hours of straight driving from home to cairo, illinois last week.  not fun, construction sucks big time.  and those coppers with the radar really got on my nerves.... 


hope youse all have a great weekend!


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> We drive too because airfare is just really ridiculous. Add to that the fact  that the last two times we flew we had terrible problems with delays & lost baggage and it will be a while before we give an airline any more money.
> 
> It is 2800 miles round trip for us. Last summer it took us right at 20 hours and we drove it straight through. I started the drive, drove for 5 hours, switched with dh who drove the next 5 hours and then I drove the rest of the way while the family slept. We pulled in to the Disney gates as the sun was rising.
> 
> We'll be doing it again in December!




brave woman...........


----------



## macraven

ok, i plead blondness.


16-17 hours for minnie....


i need more coffee


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey all....
> 
> Beginning of the weekend...always quiet.  After I finished work, I headed to karate....watch Bubba's class and bring him home.  Oh yeah...just because he's a 2nd degree now, doesn't mean his training stops.  He wants his 3rd degree...started working toward that tonight. (DH dropped him off for the class before his because he is a jr. instructor for that class.  Then, his class is after it, so he just stays.  He's there just over 2 hours on Friday nites.)  I brought him home and had some dinner.  Decided to stop in and see what I missed.
> 
> I have an empty house next to me if anybody wants to be my neighbor
> 
> minniejack...what the heck ya doin' with those sandwiches
> 
> nettaboo....you are welcome here...to talk Universal, Disney, anything at all.  mac's rule is we play nice...no flamin' allowed
> 
> *Lawrence...when you plannin' to move?  In the near future?*
> 
> Homie Tracie is gonna be gone a lot....workin' woman now
> 
> Sorry to hear...but, $$ will be handy for that big 4-0 trip you're plannin
> 
> Hi to everyone else....hope all is well.  Busy weekend for house of Bubba this weekend....looking forward to Monday
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone



*The closing on the house is the 29th but the people that are selling the house said they need til Oct 7th but here is the wierd part 
we close at 10:00 am with the sellers and the sellers are closing on the their new house later that after noon and hope I won't have to pay rent for another month where will live now and thats cutting it close since the rent is due on the 1st  but anywho Good after noon Homies*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Hey Lori...I saw the two shuttles on the news tonight but I doubt I'll be going over there.



*Here's a pic from the NASA website





We're hoping to catch the launch on Oct 10th 

... yes we'll have to leave HHN early on the 9th, but it's not every day that those of us who don't live in Florida can watch a shuttle launch.*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *The closing on the house is the 20th but the people that are selling the house said they need til Oct 7th but here is the wierd part
> we close at 10:00 am with the sellers and the sellers are closing on the their new house later that after noon and hope I won't have to pay rent for another month where will live now and thats cutting it close since the rent is due on the 1st  but anywho Good after noon Homies*




once you close on the house, it is yours legally.

the people in there must move out or pay you rent for each day they stay there if you have your lawyer set that up.

if you have the lawyer write up the contract as:

must be out of the house by time of signing, sellers will then be considered tenants and pay $300. per day for each day after closing date.


that will make them move very fast.
and it will cover the rent you would have to pay on your present place.
we had one situation where the cost was $500 per day once we stayed past the closing.  we moved the night before and finished at 11:50 that night.


you are *not* in a good situation if they do not move out prior to signing.
whenever you are to close on a house, you must do a "walk thru" of the new empty house to see if there are any damages or something that has been removed from the house that was specified to stay.  you bring that up with the lawyer before the signing then.  he can write amendment to the contract.

if you do not do a walk thru prior to closing, you are out of luck and in a legal entanglement to take course of action to correct the issue.

what if they move out as renters and make a hole in the wall.
who will fix that?
what if they tear up some of the carpeting, or someone spills red kool aid on the carpet and ruins it.......again, who is responsible?


if you tell the lawyer to tell their lawyer you want $2000 deposit before they become renters, you will then have the money to repair anything they destroy or damage before you take full possession of the place.


i strongly urge you to contact your real estate lawyer and handle this situation before the day of closing.

if you do not take care of this issue before the closing, you will feel compelled to sign anything and hope it all goes smooth for them to give up the place by the first.

charge them a hefty deposit fee for a tenant if they refuse to move out by the time of closing.

charge them a daily rate of astronomical charge for each day past the closing.


you are closing on the 20th.
they don't want to move until the 7th.

that is not your problem.

you own the house at the time of signing.
see your lawyer....



we "lost" our first house.
this was before kids.  it took us 8 years after that before we were able to buy a house then.....


we allowed the lawyer to let the family stay in the house for an additional 2 weeks so the kids could finish the school year.
the family was to move as the man took a transfer to another state.

during that 2 week time period, the man was laid off.


he wanted to stay and readers digest version, since we allowed additional time, we had no recourse.  we recieved all our money back but still had to pay our lawyer and didn't end up with the house.
we were stupid.
we were trying to be nice as we didn't have kids at the time and it backfired on us.

then, we had to find another apartment in chgo as we gave that place up.

talk about scrambling in a matter of 14 days for us to relocate was a nightmare.

you don't have to listen to my suggestions but do talk it over with your wife and lawyer for their thoughts and ideas.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Here's a pic from the NASA website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're hoping to catch the launch on Oct 10th
> 
> ... yes we'll have to leave HHN early on the 9th, but it's not every day that those of us who don't live in Florida can watch a shuttle launch.*






you will be back and at the vip tour office by 6:30 on the 10th............

say, yes we will........


hope you have fun seeing the thingy go up in the air.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're hoping to catch the launch on Oct 10th
> 
> ... yes we'll have to leave HHN early on the 9th, but it's not every day that those of us who don't live in Florida can watch a shuttle launch.


If you've never seen a shuttle launch, it's pretty cool...especially at night. I've seen day and night launches but prefer the night ones...for obvious reasons. If it's clear, you can see it from all over the area.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> you will be back and at the vip tour office by 6:30 on the 10th............
> 
> say, yes we will........
> 
> 
> hope you have fun seeing the thingy go up in the air.


*
Yes Mac ... the launch is actually the morning of the 10th (12:40 am) so we will be back in plenty of time for the tour  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> If you've never seen a shuttle launch, it's pretty cool...especially at night. I've seen day and night launches but prefer the night ones...for obvious reasons. If it's clear, you can see it from all over the area.


*
We've always missed the previous launches by just a few days so are making a point of seeing this one ... let's hope they keep things on track for the morning of the 10th!*


----------



## ky07

*Sorry Mac I just noticed that I put the 20th and changed it cause the closing is the 29th and you did make me think and would have never thought about that and will talk to the realestate agent and have the lawyer do that cause we did have a home inspection done and they had a few things they have to fix before closing and I don't know if it is a plus or minus but the lady we are buying the house from is my DW's ex-boss from the school system she works at  *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Sorry Mac I just noticed that I put the 20th and changed it cause the closing is the 29th and you did make me think and would have never thought about that and will talk to the realestate agent and have the lawyer do that cause we did have a home inspection done and they had a few things they have to fix before closing and I don't know if it is a plus or minus but the lady we are buying the house from is my DW's ex-boss from the school system she works at  *






do talk to the real estate agent and lawyer.
don't be sweet talked into doing a "favor" for the people.

never mix friendship and money when it comes to buying a house.
the former boss of your wife shouldn't have any play in the situation.

keep the business transaction as business.

the best laid plans can go south if something comes up.
what if the person breaks their leg and doesn't want to move and takes advantage of your generousity and stay another month in the house.

congrats on joining the rat race of homeowners.

it really is highly over rated............especially when you don't have a landlord to come over for the repairs....


----------



## donaldduck352

We can see the night takeoffs of the shuttle overhere on the west coast,lights up the whole sky!!!!

mac,u sure know your real estate!!!

The only thing I know about real estate is I will never sign a contract for deed without going thru a title company ever again.Your pretty much making a handshake deal doing this.We were 24 at the time and new no better!!
 We bouht are house like that,and after 12yrs of paying,the lady did not want to sign off on the lien. after many times contacting her she changed her phone#or so we thought.We come to find out she passed away..She lived in Illinois,so probate and such would have been a hassle.
We hired a lawyer and we got a clear deed from him doing a quit claim.
Only cost us additional $3000 

So make sure you go through a title company is all I can say!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Yes Mac ... the launch is actually the morning of the 10th (12:40 am) so we will be back in plenty of time for the tour  *




 






donaldduck352 said:


> mac,u sure know your real estate!!!
> 
> The only thing I know about real estate is I will never sign a contract for deed without going thru a title company ever again.Your pretty much making a handshake deal doing this.We were 24 at the time and new no better!!
> We bouht are house like that,and after 12yrs of paying,the lady did not want to sign off on the lien. after many times contacting her she changed her phone#or so we thought.We come to find out she passed away..She lived in Illinois,so probate and such would have been a hassle.
> We hired a lawyer and we got a clear deed from him doing a quit claim.
> Only cost us additional $3000
> 
> So make sure you go through a title company is all I can say!!!!!!!!!!!



what a nightmare that had to have been for you.
aren't you glad that is behind you now....


always use a title company.
then is there are any ..oops.......they are financially responsible for it.


keisha is the expert here on real estate.
she has her license still and is very good at that.


i betch'a she could sell swamp land in florida and get you a bargain...


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * We've always missed the previous launches by just a few days so are making a point of seeing this one ... let's hope they keep things on track for the morning of the 10th!*


Yes...keeping the schedule is very important but it often changes. Let's hope you can see it this time.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> once you close on the house, it is yours legally.
> 
> the people in there must move out or pay you rent for each day they stay there if you have your lawyer set that up.
> 
> if you have the lawyer write up the contract as:
> 
> must be out of the house by time of signing, sellers will then be considered tenants and pay $300. per day for each day after closing date.
> 
> 
> that will make them move very fast.
> and it will cover the rent you would have to pay on your present place.
> we had one situation where the cost was $500 per day once we stayed past the closing.  we moved the night before and finished at 11:50 that night.
> 
> 
> you are *not* in a good situation if they do not move out prior to signing.
> whenever you are to close on a house, you must do a "walk thru" of the new empty house to see if there are any damages or something that has been removed from the house that was specified to stay.  you bring that up with the lawyer before the signing then.  he can write amendment to the contract.
> 
> if you do not do a walk thru prior to closing, you are out of luck and in a legal entanglement to take course of action to correct the issue.
> 
> what if they move out as renters and make a hole in the wall.
> who will fix that?
> what if they tear up some of the carpeting, or someone spills red kool aid on the carpet and ruins it.......again, who is responsible?
> 
> 
> if you tell the lawyer to tell their lawyer you want $2000 deposit before they become renters, you will then have the money to repair anything they destroy or damage before you take full possession of the place.
> 
> 
> i strongly urge you to contact your real estate lawyer and handle this situation before the day of closing.
> 
> if you do not take care of this issue before the closing, you will feel compelled to sign anything and hope it all goes smooth for them to give up the place by the first.
> 
> charge them a hefty deposit fee for a tenant if they refuse to move out by the time of closing.
> 
> charge them a daily rate of astronomical charge for each day past the closing.
> 
> 
> you are closing on the 20th.
> they don't want to move until the 7th.
> 
> that is not your problem.
> 
> you own the house at the time of signing.
> see your lawyer....
> 
> 
> 
> we "lost" our first house.
> this was before kids.  it took us 8 years after that before we were able to buy a house then.....
> 
> 
> we allowed the lawyer to let the family stay in the house for an additional 2 weeks so the kids could finish the school year.
> the family was to move as the man took a transfer to another state.
> 
> during that 2 week time period, the man was laid off.
> 
> 
> he wanted to stay and readers digest version, since we allowed additional time, we had no recourse.  we recieved all our money back but still had to pay our lawyer and didn't end up with the house.
> we were stupid.
> we were trying to be nice as we didn't have kids at the time and it backfired on us.
> 
> then, we had to find another apartment in chgo as we gave that place up.
> 
> talk about scrambling in a matter of 14 days for us to relocate was a nightmare.
> 
> you don't have to listen to my suggestions but do talk it over with your wife and lawyer for their thoughts and ideas.




  take it from someone who has moved 5x in 5 years


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> what a nightmare that had to have been for you.
> aren't you glad that is behind you now....
> 
> 
> always use a title company.
> then is there are any ..oops.......they are financially responsible for it.
> 
> [/SIZE]



You ever heard of the luck of the irish.Well it skipped me!!ID theft-real estate issues-tent city.Were is the luck Sometimes its like spinning my wheels for nothing!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




But got too keep a stiff upper lip!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Yes...keeping the schedule is very important but it often changes. Let's hope you can see it this time.


 
we've attempted to work our trips around shuttle launches , yet they were always delayed, did get to see a Delta rocket from jetty park & up close tour of Cape Canaveral, seeing shuttle being built & the launch pads, etc.; one of the best experiences we've had 

Atlantis is scheduled to launch in Oct, Endeavor will launch in November; yet is at the ready jik a rescue mission would need to be activiated 

that story re getting detained is scary stuff shame it took so long to clear


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha is the expert here on real estate.
> she has her license still and is very good at that.
> 
> 
> i betch'a she could sell swamp land in florida and get you a bargain...


 
don't have my license in FLA - yet 

St L:  mac laid it all out just fine!

repairs need to be verified & signed off on, typically proof sent to mortgage company or u cannot close if it was an item that failed home inspection

do u need city/county inspections in ur area? (real estate agent-who i hope is a realtor-will know) If so make sure they've been completed & submitted too, along with the lien letters (water bills paid, etc....everything a good realtor takes care of so u don't have too...support ur local realtor lol)

lastly, once the tenants/owners have vacated the premises, do a final walk thru with the RE agent.  Especially, with tenants, you'd be shocked @ the appearance of some houses after the furniture is removed.  I've seen kitchen cupboards, light fixtures, bathroom vanities removed, even wall to wall carpet ripped up (we won't talk about copper pipes that have gone missing )

good luck, do a happy dance once u close


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a great song for HHN.Wish I new how to change the video for the people that get scared and start runnig away from scareactors.Maybe someone out ther can do it.Or if copywright laws donn't prohibate it,post it.It kinda fitting..Here it is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHoPYLQvnQM

The lead singer is scary enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a great song for HHN.Wish I new how to change the video for the people that get scared and start runnig away from scareactors.Maybe someone out ther can do it.Or if copywright laws donn't prohibate it,post it.It kinda fitting..Here it is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHoPYLQvnQM
> 
> The lead singer is scary enough!!!!!!!!



I love that song--the guy with the log reminds me of Hagrid and there's a castle.....use it next year?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Yes...keeping the schedule is very important but it often changes. Let's hope you can see it this time.



*... we don't leave for home until the 20th, so if we miss it on the 10th, I'm hoping we'll still be able to catch it 

... our luck they'll change it to the early morning of the 11th when we can't go 
(our RIP tour is booked for the evening of the 10th and Mac won't excuse us to go ) 

... any other night is fine with us ...*


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I love that song--the guy with the log reminds me of Hagrid and there's a castle.....use it next year?



Good idea-HP theme..


----------



## bubba's mom

Good Sunday mornin' everyone....

Off to soccer, then out to eat...and home in time for football game  


Have a great day off everyone!


----------



## macraven

IT IS WAKE UP TIME....................



got your backs 
catch youse later


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> (our RIP tour is booked for the evening of the 10th and Mac won't excuse us to go )
> 
> ... any other night is fine with us ...*






i read that......


i'm doing a nose count at 6:30 pm on oct. 10th....
youse guys will be there...


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> once you close on the house, it is yours legally.
> 
> the people in there must move out or pay you rent for each day they stay there if you have your lawyer set that up.
> 
> if you have the lawyer write up the contract as:
> 
> must be out of the house by time of signing, sellers will then be considered tenants and pay $300. per day for each day after closing date.
> 
> 
> that will make them move very fast.
> and it will cover the rent you would have to pay on your present place.
> we had one situation where the cost was $500 per day once we stayed past the closing.  we moved the night before and finished at 11:50 that night.
> 
> 
> you are *not* in a good situation if they do not move out prior to signing.
> whenever you are to close on a house, you must do a "walk thru" of the new empty house to see if there are any damages or something that has been removed from the house that was specified to stay.  you bring that up with the lawyer before the signing then.  he can write amendment to the contract.
> 
> if you do not do a walk thru prior to closing, you are out of luck and in a legal entanglement to take course of action to correct the issue.
> 
> what if they move out as renters and make a hole in the wall.
> who will fix that?
> what if they tear up some of the carpeting, or someone spills red kool aid on the carpet and ruins it.......again, who is responsible?
> 
> 
> if you tell the lawyer to tell their lawyer you want $2000 deposit before they become renters, you will then have the money to repair anything they destroy or damage before you take full possession of the place.
> 
> 
> i strongly urge you to contact your real estate lawyer and handle this situation before the day of closing.
> 
> if you do not take care of this issue before the closing, you will feel compelled to sign anything and hope it all goes smooth for them to give up the place by the first.
> 
> charge them a hefty deposit fee for a tenant if they refuse to move out by the time of closing.
> 
> charge them a daily rate of astronomical charge for each day past the closing.
> 
> 
> you are closing on the 20th.
> they don't want to move until the 7th.
> 
> that is not your problem.
> 
> you own the house at the time of signing.
> see your lawyer....
> 
> 
> 
> we "lost" our first house.
> this was before kids.  it took us 8 years after that before we were able to buy a house then.....
> 
> 
> we allowed the lawyer to let the family stay in the house for an additional 2 weeks so the kids could finish the school year.
> the family was to move as the man took a transfer to another state.
> 
> during that 2 week time period, the man was laid off.
> 
> 
> he wanted to stay and readers digest version, since we allowed additional time, we had no recourse.  we recieved all our money back but still had to pay our lawyer and didn't end up with the house.
> we were stupid.
> we were trying to be nice as we didn't have kids at the time and it backfired on us.
> 
> then, we had to find another apartment in chgo as we gave that place up.
> 
> talk about scrambling in a matter of 14 days for us to relocate was a nightmare.
> 
> you don't have to listen to my suggestions but do talk it over with your wife and lawyer for their thoughts and ideas.


Sorry this happened to you, Mac  

Very good advice, tho


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> don't have my license in FLA - yet
> 
> St L:  mac laid it all out just fine!
> 
> repairs need to be verified & signed off on, typically proof sent to mortgage company or u cannot close if it was an item that failed home inspection
> 
> do u need city/county inspections in ur area? (real estate agent-who i hope is a realtor-will know) If so make sure they've been completed & submitted too, along with the lien letters (water bills paid, etc....everything a good realtor takes care of so u don't have too...support ur local realtor lol)
> 
> lastly, once the tenants/owners have vacated the premises, do a final walk thru with the RE agent.  Especially, with tenants, you'd be shocked @ the appearance of some houses after the furniture is removed.  I've seen kitchen cupboards, light fixtures, bathroom vanities removed, even wall to wall carpet ripped up (we won't talk about copper pipes that have gone missing )
> 
> good luck, do a happy dance once u close


Great advice from Janet, too


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies  

No church last night, but going to church this afternoon(special worship concert this afternoon)  

Well, Cubs clinched the central division yesterday!!!     
Sorry, mac, we beat your Cardinals   

 Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Sunday to all ...*


----------



## RAPstar

I feel like Cinderelly, all I ever do is work work work!!! But I posted 2 days of my TR for all you lovely people to peruse. Now off to watch Hellraiser and The People Under the Stairs.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I feel like Cinderelly, all I ever do is work work work!!! But I posted 2 days of my TR for all you lovely people to peruse. Now off to watch Hellraiser and The People Under the Stairs.



off in a flash to go read it.


i have been waiting a long time the this next episode.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*OK gang ... for those of us heading to HHN, I posted a link to some pictures in a few of the houses the Orlando Sentinel had reported on --> here*


----------



## donaldduck352

Afternoon all.

What a game Buc's and Bears!!!!!!!!!

And my Ray's go into post season!!!!!


Well I'm going to have me a victory drink now...


----------



## minniejack

for anybody close to the Washington, PA Tanger outlets, they have coupons that you buy for $1 that goes to cancer and then get 25% off at most stores there--including Coach--good deal


----------



## minniejack

And what do you do with teenage girls.  DD has been dating a boy for past 6 months with him telling her he "loves" her, but yet he is planning on taking another girl to homecoming at another high school.

DD told him to choose and little crapper is choosing both dances--he's saying that my daughter should've told him a few weeks ago that it bothered her and his selective hearing didn't hear his stepmother say that he shouldn't be doing that to my DD.  Of course, he is blaming me telling her that I just want to come between them......   

We've told her A: Too pretty and smart for him  B: This is cheating pure and simple--no matter what kind of fancy bow there is C.  He is too conceited in the 1st place--always bragging about his body, grades and that he is going to be a doctor and make $400K a year....blah, blah, blah  D: how can he say her "loves" her but will do this?????--this is teenage love nowadays???


Where is the MTV show Parental Control when you need it?  I definitely want to put my DD on it and get her a new beau.

Okay that's my rant.  All done.  Glad I'm not in the dating pool.


----------



## macraven

minnie jackdaniels, they all say that........

i lllloooooovvvveeeee...........U     forever...........

hold my hair someone, i'm gonna puke...



but like the seasons, it always changes when something better comes along.


when the gal starts being assertive and flirty with other dudes, the bf usually starts paying more attention then.


tell your daughter this is the reason she should do her best in school and follow a career path that will support her.

she can then find a companion in the future that has similar interests as she does and eventually find love along the way.


at the high school where i work, they all are in love for a season.

then out of the blue, one of them has selective hearing, big fat and they find someone else.



one of my son's had a dozen gf in one year at school.
i'm so glad he stopped that.
i couldn't keep the girls straight on which one was calling the house all hours of the night.


----------



## macraven

minnie jack daniels.
forgot to answer your real question of what do i think of that boy.
has 2 dates for dances with 2 different girls question.


he is a jerk.


end of discussion




of course if you tell her that, they will only get closer to each other and block you out of any conversation about the bf situation in the future.


so just tell her with a smile, oh, that is not a nice thing for such a smart boy to do to you.........


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> for anybody close to the Washington, PA Tanger outlets, they have coupons that you buy for $1 that goes to cancer and then get 25% off at most stores there-*-including Coach-*-good deal





excuse me.......if kmart, walmart or target does not sell it, i don't buy it. 


coach on the internet is really expensive. 

i don't get it?
why is it so popular?



i'm not a bag lady but i could find a purse that is good as a coach.
try wilson leather company for cheap deals


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> What a game Buc's and Bears!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And my Ray's go into post season!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I'm going to have me a victory drink now...


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


>



I do believe that is what I was doing to my DH this morning as he was telling me the "junk" drawer was to messy!!!!

Hmmmm.... that is why it is a "JUNK" drawer!!!


----------



## macraven

within my 4 walls, junk drawer means mom's drawer....


----------



## hack2112

How 'bout those Dolphins?


----------



## macraven

hack2112 said:


> How 'bout those Dolphins?



hi ya' homie hack.



what about those dolphins you say.......







i'll repeat myself:


----------



## donaldduck352

hack2112 said:


> How 'bout those Dolphins?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Without Brady NE really donn't have a team...
> 
> My 2'nd team is Miami.And last year made me mad.Only 1 win!!This year they are looking good..
> 
> The Bears and Bucs was a all-out fight all game long,went too OT and Griecy(the former bear quaterback)gave them HECK!!! I'm loving it!!!!
> 
> 70 passes,over 400yrds.Now thats a defence game all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## loribell

Lawrence you have received some great advice. Please listen to it. Our house was built a builder my husband's family has known for 30 some years. We truste them. You would not believe all the things that are wrong in this 8 year old house. Electrical, heat & air, plumbing, roof, foundation, windows and on and on. You would think it was a 30 year old house. Don't let yourself get ripped off. 



Minniejack - DD needs to tell bf to take a hike. And remind her that even if he makes $400k a year he will also have several $100k in expenses! It takes a very long time for doctors to actually make money. 


Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## donaldduck352

Well homies its Monday in a few hours   Weekends are never long enough..Farmer Donald has left the building!!!

SEEE YA in the morning....GETTER-DONE!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> within my 4 walls, junk drawer means mom's _drawer_....




You only gots a junk 'drawer'?  I gots a junk "house"  

I saw the Dolphins won    what was THAT about??

Tracie & I's Eagles won  (sorry Jan...)

tired tonite...going to check mail and hit the hay....tomorrow is a new week.

nite!


----------



## coastermom

minniejack said:


> for anybody close to the Washington, PA Tanger outlets, they have coupons that you buy for $1 that goes to cancer and then get 25% off at most stores there--including Coach--good deal





Hey when does that end ???? Going to PA soon and wanted to know when that ended . I LOVE LOVE LOVE COACH .  

Ok other then that just wanted to pop in and say HI before I go back to work  and the kiddies go to school for the week . Hope to get to write back to all soon but there is just no time for mommy to do this  anymore .


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Hey when does that end ???? Going to PA soon and wanted to know when that ended . I LOVE LOVE LOVE COACH .
> 
> Ok other then that just wanted to pop in and say HI before I go back to work  and the kiddies go to school for the week . Hope to get to write back to all soon but there is just no time for mommy to do this  anymore .




Oct 19 is when the deal ends

My DD crying over this jerk is what makes me sooooooo angry.  I asked her what did we ever do to allow you to have such a low opinion of yourself????  As if it matters, you should see her she is 5'8" and a knockout.  Blond hazel eyed and has always been a show stopper...DH thinks its just because he's the 1st true boyfriend.

Thing about it is she has always been the smart girl and I think this is part of the infatuation--he is actually getting better grades.....maybe just ego on her part.......I just don't knowwwwwwwwww..........  

But....on the happy front, I told her to check out her phone list and she already has a date for the homecoming if she wants.......of course lets see how the next 3 weeks pan out--she might go with jerk face as friends.  We have dress and shoes purchased.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> minnie jack daniels.forgot to answer your real question of what do i think of that boy.
> has 2 dates for dances with 2 different girls question.
> 
> 
> he is a jerk.
> 
> 
> end of discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if you tell her that, they will only get closer to each other and block you out of any conversation about the bf situation in the future.
> 
> 
> so just tell her with a smile, oh, that is not a nice thing for such a smart boy to do to you.........



I'm starting to think that is my name instead of my dog's!  

And instead of jack tonight it was a Kroger run to get some beer--hubby drank all of the canadian club because of his knee--remember he's trying to keep up with me and tomorrow has to go see the doc because it got so swollen.   I guess we women are always competing with the guys and vice versa.


----------



## minniejack

I've liked the Dolphins since high school because......


of their pretty colors


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola everyone!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Hola everyone!


 Hi Katie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Good night all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> You only gots a junk 'drawer'?  I gots a junk "house"


*   ... that's our family room downstairs ... or "the man cave" as DH likes to call it  

... actually it's not junk - he has all of his masks, horror memorabilia down there - it's the crawl space that's a "junk room" ... we've got boxes of who knows what under there ... *


----------



## donaldduck352

Good monday morning all.Yay time for work!!

Want to call in   and have a me day.But I never take a fullday off!!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I feel like Cinderelly, all I ever do is work work work!!! But I posted 2 days of my TR for all you lovely people to peruse. Now off to watch Hellraiser and The People Under the Stairs.


now that is a combo 



minniejack said:


> for anybody close to the Washington, PA Tanger outlets, they have coupons that you buy for $1 that goes to cancer and then get 25% off at most stores there--including Coach--good deal


see the Q was answered already lol...have u been to the outlets...what do u think? Grove city is a big longer haul for us, yet 'easier drive, all highway' & it's huge...even had a disney outlet in the spring, supposed to open back up this fall. Was going to wait until the Wheeling Wildcat games start & hit it then.



hack2112 said:


> How 'bout those Dolphins?


 



bubba's mom said:


> You only gots a junk 'drawer'? I gots a junk "house"
> 
> I saw the Dolphins won  what was THAT about??
> 
> *Tracie & I's Eagles won  (sorry Jan...)*
> 
> tired tonite...going to check mail and hit the hay....tomorrow is a new week.
> 
> nite!


 
only apologies necessary are from the _offensive_ line to Big Ben...when's the last time u saw a QB get sacked 8 times ?

only thing that took the edge off of it was the both the Colts & NE Pats going down in flames too 

half-hearted condolences sent to said fans 

Have a great week all, Im making a roaster full of pigs in the blanket today comfort food lol


----------



## LilMommyBug

Hi everyone!

I am down to 2 sleeps and I am getting soooo stressed out.

This trip is just for DH & I - so tomorrow night we are dropping the kids off at their Grandma's house. I have 2 baskets of laundry to do, I haven't packed anything, and I just got back from taking my son to the doctor (ANOTHER ear infection. His 4th this year).


I need some good vibes to get all of this stuff done w/out losing my mind!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## macraven

LilMommyBug said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am down to 2 sleeps and I am getting soooo stressed out.
> 
> This trip is just for DH & I - so tomorrow night we are dropping the kids off at their Grandma's house. I have 2 baskets of laundry to do, I haven't packed anything, and I just got back from taking my son to the doctor (ANOTHER ear infection. His 4th this year).
> 
> 
> I need some good vibes to get all of this stuff done w/out losing my mind!



looks like i'm not the only one that does a trip hours before i leave...

when i went to see my parental parents last week for the entire week, i forgot to pack a lot of things.  well, i threw some stuff in a bag and took off quickly.

i wore the same pair of shorts all week long.
but i did have 2 tshirts in the bag so it wasn't all a failure...... 



i have a list for my motherland/darkside trip next month.
shorts and tops are on the list.


----------



## coastermom

minniejack said:


> Oct 19 is when the deal ends
> 
> My DD crying over this jerk is what makes me sooooooo angry.  I asked her what did we ever do to allow you to have such a low opinion of yourself????  As if it matters, you should see her she is 5'8" and a knockout.  Blond hazel eyed and has always been a show stopper...DH thinks its just because he's the 1st true boyfriend.
> 
> Thing about it is she has always been the smart girl and I think this is part of the infatuation--he is actually getting better grades.....maybe just ego on her part.......I just don't knowwwwwwwwww..........
> 
> But....on the happy front, I told her to check out her phone list and she already has a date for the homecoming if she wants.......of course lets see how the next 3 weeks pan out--she might go with jerk face as friends.  We have dress and shoes purchased.




We will miss the Coach sale  . 

As for DD with her jerk . I hear you LOUD AND CLEAR . Teenage girls seem to have these issues. My DD broke up with her BF because he was a Jerk and other not so nice words she used for him. Now school has started and another boy has shown intrest but then he goes off with another girl then he is not with her ETC. TOO much drama I told my DD to just stay away for now and think about school and enjoy being friends with these guys for now . Stay away for the boy friend /girl friend deal for awhile and just see how it goes. 


As for the rest of us . More drama here work is always drama . I love my job but sometimes it is very stressful and kids are so mean to eachother in the JHS level. It makes me sick . I was in a special ed class and a group of kids started picking on the special ed kids it was horriable . I was so annoyed  . They did get in trouble but it was after the fact . AHHH  . 

My DS had a good birthday but our party is not till the 30th so he is so excited for that . Can anyone believe a bowling alley is booked like 3 weeks solid . Amazing . 

Off to return some stuff and visit ACMOORE here . Our Acmoore is going out of business so I am very dissapointed . I can't believe it   . I will have no craft store but Michales which I really don't like . 

Off to the stores see you all soon  .


----------



## LilMommyBug

coastermom said:


> We will miss the Coach sale  .
> 
> As for DD with her jerk . I hear you LOUD AND CLEAR . Teenage girls seem to have these issues. My DD broke up with her BF because he was a Jerk and other not so nice words she used for him. Now school has started and another boy has shown intrest but then he goes off with another girl then he is not with her ETC. TOO much drama I told my DD to just stay away for now and think about school and enjoy being friends with these guys for now . Stay away for the boy friend /girl friend deal for awhile and just see how it goes.



This is what i'm dreading about having a teenage girl.

Luckily, she is only 5 right now.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> see the Q was answered already lol...have u been to the outlets...what do u think? Grove city is a big longer haul for us, yet 'easier drive, all highway' & it's huge...even had a disney outlet in the spring, supposed to open back up this fall. Was going to wait until the Wheeling Wildcat games start & hit it then.



The outlets were just okay--not nearly as nice/many as Grove City--I was just at GC in June but only had an hour--wish I'd known there was a Disney store....next time.  They had the usual kitchen, Burlington, Coach, Tommy Hilfiger, Van Heusen, my DD and I were in and out in 1 hr. --could be her crying over boyfriend that tainted our trip.  

Oh and they had a SAS--yippee--but no styles that I liked--still grumping over hubby not taking me to the huge one at Myrtle.....


----------



## minniejack

LilMommyBug said:


> This is what i'm dreading about having a teenage girl.
> 
> Luckily, she is only 5 right now.




I loved when DD when to an all girls school for 2 years (5th and 6th grades).  No Drama.


----------



## macraven

LilMommyBug said:


> This is what i'm dreading about having a teenage girl.
> 
> Luckily, she is only 5 right now.






stay with us....



take notes....



lots of notes.........


----------



## macraven

can i kill a thread or what.........


----------



## macraven

really......


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> can i kill a thread or what.........



I think you killed her from the horror of it all.....


----------



## coastermom

LilMommyBug said:


> This is what i'm dreading about having a teenage girl.
> 
> Luckily, she is only 5 right now.





Like Mac said take notes LOTS of them I can almost write you a book by now but I am still working out no screwing up the second teenage girl as much as the first. I also learned not to take advice from my mom or my mother in law. Also NO ADVICE FROM the mother of Britney or Jamie-lynn spears either . LOL   I kill myself ..I know no one else is laughing but me . 


Got to go make dinner . Again I am in the dog house . I will have to rant later maybe you guys can see if I am wrong on this one but gotta run for now.


----------



## macraven

i was just about to post that the next person that posts will be assigned to clean the cat litter boxes if someone doesn't come "home" here within the next 5 minutes.





yea, i'm all ears
let's here about today's rant.


----------



## damo

Okay.  I'll do it.


----------



## circelli

Can you believe it....5 more sleeps and I am at the Darkside!!!
Both my DS's are sick 
Take them to the doctors tomorrow hoping they don't have anything too much worse than the common cold!!! ( the cold is way too common IMO)
I have 2 boys so they better not end up like JERKS or they will have to answer to the BIG BAD MOM!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> can i kill a thread or what.........


 
it's a gift! 



minniejack said:


> The outlets were just okay--not nearly as nice/many as Grove City--I was just at GC in June but only had an hour--wish I'd known there was a Disney store....next time. They had the usual kitchen, Burlington, Coach, Tommy Hilfiger, Van Heusen, my DD and I were in and out in 1 hr. --could be her crying over boyfriend that tainted our trip.
> 
> Oh and they had a SAS--yippee--but no styles that I liked--still grumping over hubby not taking me to the huge one at Myrtle.....


 
spare me from teenage angst (male or female lol)

thanks for the review...even if an outlet stinks it's still good exercise power shopping, yeah; i like how that sounds 

we skipped MB the last 2 summers, i miss it; was tossing around the idea of flying down to MCO, then grabbing a rental car & driving back...stopping 2 or 3 days @ MB someday


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Okay.  I'll do it.



ok damo, you're on...........spill it


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-
Sorry couldn't be here earlier today. I have my tardy note for you, mac  
Too many things going on.

Got a call from my mom that grandma isn't doing well again. She had gotten a call from grandma's Dr. 
My mom put me in charge today to send out emails to family members about grandma's condition. Grandma isn't on her death bed just yet, but Dr. seems to think so for some bizarre reason.  

THen I got an email from Matthew's boy scout troop that one of the scouts' dad passed away over the weekend, wasn't expected  
So we have been dealing with that. I personally didn't know the scout and the dad, but DH knows of them.

I do have to run.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## coastermom

Ok Todays RANT ....

Long story short or as short as I can get it. As most of us know i am a Sub-para for the schools. I only work M-W and am called in by computer or sometimes by  the school it's self. The last two weeks I have worked at the JHS they start at 7:40 AM . Today I never got a call so at 7:30 my FIL left usually if there is no call by then there is no work and i was going to take my DS to school. At 7:56 the phone rings and it is the JHS she wants me to go work there . I told her that the babysitter left (myFIL) and i could get there at 8:30 after dropping my son off at school. She told me to just stay home . I was ok with that since it was late anyway . MY DH is so    at me because i didn't run there. BTW did anyone not tell my DH that  my son would have to get to school and needed to be watched . HELLO what was I suppose to do ???  I can't be in two places at once . So we had this big fight . i like the extra money but it is becoming like I work a little and he wants me to work more as well as do all the house and mommy stuff . AHHHH   Ok rant over .  

Going to do  and then making lunch for the kiddies . i will try to BBL if i am not  sleeping .


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> ok damo, you're on...........spill it



the kitty litter?


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> the kitty litter?



 

now i get it.......


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Ok Todays RANT ....
> 
> Long story short or as short as I can get it. As most of us know i am a Sub-para for the schools. I only work M-W and am called in by computer or sometimes by  the school it's self. The last two weeks I have worked at the JHS they start at 7:40 AM . Today I never got a call so at 7:30 my FIL left usually if there is no call by then there is no work and i was going to take my DS to school. At 7:56 the phone rings and it is the JHS she wants me to go work there . I told her that the babysitter left (myFIL) and i could get there at 8:30 after dropping my son off at school. She told me to just stay home . I was ok with that since it was late anyway . MY DH is so    at me because i didn't run there. BTW did anyone not tell my DH that  my son would have to get to school and needed to be watched . HELLO what was I suppose to do ???  I can't be in two places at once . So we had this big fight . i like the extra money but it is becoming like I work a little and he wants me to work more as well as do all the house and mommy stuff . AHHHH   Ok rant over .
> 
> Going to do  and then making lunch for the kiddies . i will try to BBL if i am not  sleeping .




tell him to stick it........ 



he'll get over it by tomorrow.
ps. never tell the spouse you could have worked.
then you will never have harsh words......


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## macraven

hola kfish!


----------



## coastermom

MORNING ALL                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Ok Off to Work today ... At a K-5 School  I love these grades so much better then the JHS grades . 

DH will get over it I was just really annoyed at him for the attitude . My friend says that you give a little and they want it all . It also compounded a comment made by my mother that I should stop being a PTA mom on my days off and work full time. Yeah like even if I did give up the PTA thing I would still not have time to work full time nothing here would ever get done.  . Not a good day yesterday maybe today will be better.

Off to  edumacate the young .... 

BBL


----------



## donaldduck352

mornining homies,doing a quik fly-bye before work..

Have a great one.BBL


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

Not quite dead yet, just too busy and frazzled to DIS as much as I'd like to.  I can't sleep for some reason, so I thought I'd pop in for a minute before everyone here starts waking up.

It's going to be a long day today....

Taminator


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Can you believe it....5 more sleeps and I am at the Darkside!!!
> Both my DS's are sick
> Take them to the doctors tomorrow hoping they don't have anything too much worse than the common cold!!! ( the cold is way too common IMO)
> I have 2 boys so they better not end up like JERKS or they will have to answer to the BIG BAD MOM!!!


who's afraid of the big bad mom? yikes, no time to be sick, yet better than coming down with in ON vacation hoping for a speedy recovery



Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> Not quite dead yet, just too busy and frazzled to DIS as much as I'd like to. I can't sleep for some reason, so I thought I'd pop in for a minute before everyone here starts waking up.
> 
> It's going to be a long day today....
> 
> Taminator


 
thanks for turning on the coffee pot this is a 'no frazzle zone'...relax 

rose continued good wishes for ur gramma

mac im still tempted by that self cleaning litter box every time i see it advertised 

never discuss money with ur mate, unless he's drunk hey, it works for me

where's St L?  packing probably,yeech

have a great day all


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> Not quite dead yet, just too busy and frazzled to DIS as much as I'd like to.  I can't sleep for some reason, so I thought I'd pop in for a minute before everyone here starts waking up.
> 
> It's going to be a long day today....
> 
> Taminator




i was worried about you.

drink, it will knock you out at night and then you'll sleep.
only problem is you will be up and down all night going to the bathroom 


circelli, sick kids   

sending mummy dust for a quick recovery.



and it is another tuesday which means only 3 more days to the weekend once it is 5:00 today....


----------



## circelli

NAP TIME!!!!
Went to DR today, no more than a virus 
Got script to take with us in case.... not sure about that yet.
I am getting super excited just thinking about leaving 
Meet the creature or I mean teacher here tonight, hope I hear good things about my DS 
The weekend will arrive in no time folks...stay safe


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Been another busy few days 

... trying to get some things done around the house before we head off for vacation (2 weeks tomorrow)  

Definitely looking forward to the warmer weather, temps have only been around 50F here for the past few days   *


----------



## macraven

maybe not that cold but still.........50's are cold....



poor bonny and lee...............


----------



## donaldduck352

Afternoon all!!!
Another day gone,getting closer to HHN-RIP   

The weather is nice and Kool in the mornings(around70) and mild (mid 80's)in the afternoon now..The bad part it brings out the LOVEBUGS..

Well gotta do some  (call me MR MOM)BBL


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> maybe not that cold but still.........50's are cold....
> 
> 
> 
> poor bonny and lee...............



* No not that cold yet Mac ... good thing is the weather should be getting warmer later on in the week ... temps around 60-65F*


----------



## Metro West

I'm thinking of taking the whole day Friday instead of just 1/2 a day. It would help if I could sleep in a bit since I get up at 5am for work and staying out until 1am will be tough. 

Thoughts?


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I'm thinking of taking the whole day Friday instead of just 1/2 a day. It would help if I could sleep in a bit since I get up at 5am for work and staying out until 1am will be tough.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
coffee, lots of it...good think ur young 

mac - ur little blue dude reminds me of the kid from Xmas story who was couldn't move his arms when ma sent him outside in the snow 

i didn't check my counter today...about 3-1/2 weeks for me i think...trying not to look ala the watched clock, etc.

did get cabin assignment for our cruise though, no longer a lowly GTY #12, now we're a lowly #11 , next to a service elevator (reviews term it an early alarm clock least i won't need to leave a wakeup call )


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'm thinking of taking the whole day Friday instead of just 1/2 a day. It would help if I could sleep in a bit since I get up at 5am for work and staying out until 1am will be tough.
> 
> Thoughts?






just do it.
you know you wanna..........



metro, the opening night is always so exciting....
i have done it twice before.

take friday off work and sleep in late that morning.

you'll be rested and ready for opening night then.

from 4:30ish to 2:00 am, you'll be at the park.

and then sleep in on saturday and do a repeat of the night before.....



if you are well rested for friday night, then you won't be like a zombie walking around on saturday.....



want me to call you in sick on friday........i can do that for you homie......


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> coffee, lots of it...good think ur young
> 
> mac - ur little blue dude reminds me of the kid from Xmas story who was couldn't move his arms when ma sent him outside in the snow
> 
> i didn't check my counter today...about 3-1/2 weeks for me i think...trying not to look ala the watched clock, etc.
> 
> did get cabin assignment for our cruise though, no longer a lowly GTY #12, now we're a lowly #11 , next to a service elevator (reviews term it an early alarm clock least i won't need to leave a wakeup call )



when you talk like that keisha, i think you are speaking a foreign language..


.......lowly #11........service elevator........GTY # 12............

i needs a translator.... 

i don't think you are referring to chocolate....


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> when you talk like that keisha, i think you are speaking a foreign language..
> 
> 
> .......lowly #11........service elevator........GTY # 12............
> 
> i needs a translator....
> 
> i don't think you are referring to chocolate....



My DD17 understood all that.TEXT MESSAGES,she is a wiz on it.She will probally have Carpel Syndrom bye the time she is 20..


----------



## donaldduck352

OK lady and Gents(homies and sneetches also US thugs)Farmer is going to count some ZZZZZZ'SSSS..See Ya in the morn..Goodnight and Good eve>>>

The sun rising later now,I can sleep in alittle(10mins)


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> coffee, lots of it...good think ur young
> 
> mac - ur little blue dude reminds me of the kid from Xmas story who was couldn't move his arms when ma sent him outside in the snow




i'm thinking of the tv movie Christmas Story....you know the one where the mom said son could not have the bb gun as he would shoot his eye out.

if that the one you are thinking of?
when the little brother went outside in the snow and couldn't flap his arms..



wait, i just reread your statement.

nevermind............we're talking about the same page.....

i need more coffee


----------



## Metro West

OK...you guys have convinced me. I'll take the whole day Friday and sleep in!


----------



## KStarfish82

I want to take Friday off too!


----------



## loribell

Howdy everyone! 

Todd I thing taking the whole day Friday is a great idea!

Mac I believe Janet meant she was upgrade to a category 11 cabin on her upcoming cruise from a category 12 guarantee cabin.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> OK...you guys have convinced me. I'll take the whole day Friday and sleep in!



sounds like a plan!
you'll be happy you take off friday from work.



KStarfish82 said:


> I want to take Friday off too!



i think that is a wonderful idea.
call in and tell them you have.........you know those little bugs you used to have on your siggie....





loribell said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Todd I thing taking the whole day Friday is a great idea!
> 
> Mac I believe Janet meant she was upgrade to a category 11 cabin on her upcoming cruise from a category 12 guarantee cabin.



since i don't do cruises, i need keisha 101 lessons!


----------



## macraven

IT IS WAKE UP TIME.......


time to eat a fly.....


----------



## keishashadow

McFly

yep, i was speakin in tongue (thanx for translating guys) 

mac it's bad when u do understand my rave-ings lol yep, he was the little guy i was channeling

is it hump day, i think i lost tuesday somewhere 

*did some homie say they had payless rental car lined up for October?*

_if so, on my daily quest for bargins, noticed that they r offering an intermediate CHEAP (for 9 days @ $155) $75-$100 off what the big boys have now, even with discount codes, etc. (im leery, just because some of the reviews complain as to age of vehicles since i need to drive to the coast, hate to get stuck...has anybody used them in the past? )_

there's a chicken staring @ me in the fridge, wonder what i should do with him?


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> there's a chicken staring @ me in the fridge, wonder what i should do with him?




Boil him, add some celery, onions, s&p, carrots, and noodles and a little thickener and yummmm

Goes with the colder temps around here and might go with that upset stomach that you're probably having with all of the injured steelers.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Bloody Mary Bloody Mary/Tonight will be very scary/I'll jump for fear, I'll jump for fright/on this, the preview Night!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> there's a chicken staring @ me in the fridge, wonder what i should do with him?




if he is clucking to get out, close the door quickly.
the light will go off then and your chicken will go back to sleep.  


if he almost dies from lack of oxygen, grab his little neck with both hands and twist.  once he has gone to chicken heaven, pluck his feathers and throw him in a pot to boil.

when everyone sits down at dinner time, don't say cluck cluck when you pass the bird.
someone will lose their appetite and then you will have gone thru all that work for nothing.


or, just order a pizza if that bird is still clucking next time you open the fridge


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> if he is clucking to get out, close the door quickly.
> the light will go off then and your chicken will go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> if he almost dies from lack of oxygen, grab his little neck with both hands and twist.  once he has gone to chicken heaven, pluck his feathers and throw him in a pot to boil.
> 
> when everyone sits down at dinner time, don't say cluck cluck when you pass the bird.
> someone will lose their appetite and then you will have gone thru all that work for nothing.
> 
> 
> or, just order a pizza if that bird is still clucking next time you open the fridge


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...  

weather still cool here ... more work around the house today ... *


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Boil him, add some celery, onions, s&p, carrots, and noodles and a little thickener and yummmm
> 
> Goes with the colder temps around here and might go with that upset stomach that you're probably having with all of the injured steelers.....


and utter lack of any offensive line  hope it doesn't turn out to be along season, dreaded ravens i believe r next...we don't play them well...is ray lewis still thuging about this year?



macraven said:


> if he is clucking to get out, close the door quickly.
> the light will go off then and your chicken will go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> if he almost dies from lack of oxygen, grab his little neck with both hands and twist. once he has gone to chicken heaven, pluck his feathers and throw him in a pot to boil.


 
this could be a theme for one of the HHN house im just saying...one of my recurring nightmares is what to come up with for dinner 

lori -took ur advice, it's simmering in roasting pan, smooooth


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> Bloody Mary Bloody Mary/Tonight will be very scary/I'll jump for fear, I'll jump for fright/on this, the preview Night!


 
would pics be part of the equation? 

enjoy!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

keishashadow said:


> would pics be part of the equation?
> 
> enjoy!



I will take pics and vids when I can. I hope they are selling the Blood Bag drink tonight. I want to try that!


----------



## donaldduck352

Evening all!!!!!

DM please tell us what is in the blood bags and give us some teasers 

All of ya going to US this week,the weather is beauitiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

jik anybody interested, ive posted more of TR-vegas, mostly pics
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1963855
&

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1963892

wonder if DM found a bloodbag yet


----------



## macraven

keisha, i love your trippies.


you do a great job!


----------



## coastermom

Just came in to say GOOD NIGHT . Another busy few days planned out for me . I will be home in the afternoon on Thursday so i will stop in then . Hope everyone is good. DM share as many photos as you can from HHN. I so wanted to suprise my DH with a trip but I am such a chicken that he would do most of the Halloween stuff alone and that is NO FUN. 

Ok i am exhausted off i am going to get some work finished up and then to BED ,


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> call in and tell them you have.........you know those little bugs you used to have on your siggie....


----------



## macraven

nevermind kfish, i see you have been cured and those little crab bugs are now gone......

whew.........



i can remember when you came on this thread and showed your starfishes that you were going to sell. 
and i also remember you made the comment that you were getting old and were going to turn 25 that sept....

september 1st, am i right?

i think we missed your birthday.
so, happy belated birthday.

now i guess you are an old woman of 26, eh.....
enjoy it while you can.....

i laughed so hard when you posted about becoming an older person and really hooted when you said going to be 25.......my jaw dropped.



i never thought of mid 20's as being old.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just checking in before I head off to bed ... seeing if DM has posted anything about his adventures at the HHN preview tonight ...  *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Checking in real late (or real early).


Just wanted to let you homies know that my grandma passed away tonight, around 10pm central time.  
I really don't know if anyone was in the room with her at the time when she passed. I'm guessing the hospice chaplain may have been with her.
My mom was there this afternoon til early evening tonight. 
Unfortunately, the nursing home that grandma was at was about half hour away, or else I would have tried to be there tonight, But DH had to work late tonight and we had some huge downpours here. 
Well at least grandma died in peace and there wasn't much of a struggle. She was on morphine for comfort.
Don't know when the wake and funeral will be yet. I'm guessing sometime over the weekend. My mom and aunt will be making those arrangements. THey already have a funeral home picked out, just need to arrange which day.

If anyone is interested in reading it, I'm guessing in the next day or so, the obituary will be written up in the Chicago Tribune website. Not sure if obit will be in the Daily Herald newspaper website. My grandma's name is Rose K. (putting first initial of last name only here for privacy purposes).

It hit me hard at first, but doing ok now. Now I know she is in Heaven and cooking for Jesus(which she always talked about wanting to do)  
She is free now to cook forever  
I was never much of a cook(not my specialty), but grandma I heard was a great cook!
I will definitely miss visiting with her at the nursing home. She always had some funny, quirky comments to say when we would visit her. She would also say nice comments. 

Don't know if I'll be helping my mom tomorrow with cleaning out the room.
So may not be here much tomorrow.



Any homies going on vacay soon, have a great trip! 

Hi to all


----------



## dlbbwu

Hey Mac...going to be in Indy this weekend as usual.  It is every other week for tennis.  The daughter is playing at IRC Friday night and most likely Saturday, and hopefully Sunday... ....interested?

Also I gave you an idea on the kitty window perch and I didn't see a reply.  i believe you were on your road trip (according to others).


----------



## circelli

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies-
> Checking in real late (or real early).
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you homies know that my grandma passed away tonight, around 10pm central time.
> I really don't know if anyone was in the room with her at the time when she passed. I'm guessing the hospice chaplain may have been with her.
> My mom was there this afternoon til early evening tonight.
> Unfortunately, the nursing home that grandma was at was about half hour away, or else I would have tried to be there tonight, But DH had to work late tonight and we had some huge downpours here.
> Well at least grandma died in peace and there wasn't much of a struggle. She was on morphine for comfort.
> Don't know when the wake and funeral will be yet. I'm guessing sometime over the weekend. My mom and aunt will be making those arrangements. THey already have a funeral home picked out, just need to arrange which day.
> 
> If anyone is interested in reading it, I'm guessing in the next day or so, the obituary will be written up in the Chicago Tribune website. Not sure if obit will be in the Daily Herald newspaper website. My grandma's name is Rose K. (putting first initial of last name only here for privacy purposes).
> 
> It hit me hard at first, but doing ok now. Now I know she is in Heaven and cooking for Jesus(which she always talked about wanting to do)
> She is free now to cook forever
> I was never much of a cook(not my specialty), but grandma I heard was a great cook!
> I will definitely miss visiting with her at the nursing home. She always had some funny, quirky comments to say when we would visit her. She would also say nice comments.
> 
> Don't know if I'll be helping my mom tomorrow with cleaning out the room.
> So may not be here much tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Any homies going on vacay soon, have a great trip!
> 
> Hi to all



Sorry to hear about your Grandma , are thoughts are with you


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!

Dave good too hear from ya again..

Rose sorry for your loss!!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> Dave good too hear from ya again..
> 
> Rose sorry for your loss!!


 
ditto, never easy to lose a loved one no matter how elderly they may be!

mac - u r too kind, at this point just want to put TR to bed 

weekend's almost here...i can taste it


----------



## angel703

Rose, So sorry for your loss. Its never easy when someone you love has passed.  It is always harder for those left behind. For the one who is gone it is a new beginning. ( that is what I believe anyways). I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Just came in to say GOOD NIGHT . Another busy few days planned out for me . I will be home in the afternoon on Thursday so i will stop in then . Hope everyone is good. DM share as many photos as you can from HHN. I so wanted to suprise my DH with a trip but I am such a chicken that he would do most of the Halloween stuff alone and that is NO FUN.
> 
> Ok i am exhausted off i am going to get some work finished up and then to BED ,



Careful, we were discussing how to eat chickens earlier....


----------



## minniejack

Thanking God for your loved one's life...and thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! 

Rose so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coastermom

Good Morning ...

MinnieJack you had me      I loved the point about everyone talking about eating chicken . I have to go hide but not in the fridge . 

Rose So sorry for your loss. It is a very hard time for your family now and I am sending you lots of   Hugs . 

SO no pictures from HHN . I wish I could take my DH he would so love it . Maybe next year I can talk some friends into going so he will not be alone going into the haunted stuff.  WE have Fright Fest here . I go but I do Nothing that is scarey . I need to keep the little guy with me so i don't look like an idiot being scared . I look like this  . 

Have lots to clean . WE have a pretty big storm heading this way for Friday and we also have a wedding to go to . I feel bad for the bride  they are calling for heavy rain and high winds here . I still need to go get a dress for this wedding maybe I should do that either tonight or Friday morning . I know I am cutting it close but between work and now today we have a new TV set up coming today and the alarm guy is coming to upgrade our system. 

Off to do this now  will BBL .


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies
Rose so sorry to hear about the loss of your grandma and you are in my thoughts and prayers  *


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies-
> Checking in real late (or real early).
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you homies know that my grandma passed away tonight, around 10pm central time.
> 
> 
> Hi to all



rose sending you  , sorry about grandma's passing. keeping all of you in my prayers.



dlbbwu said:


> Hey Mac...going to be in Indy this weekend as usual.  It is every other week for tennis.  The daughter is playing at IRC Friday night and most likely Saturday, and hopefully Sunday... ....interested?
> 
> Also I gave you an idea on the kitty window perch and I didn't see a reply.  i believe you were on your road trip (according to others).


ah dave, i'm bad......sorry i didn't reply sooner.

i was in that area 3 weekends ago and yelled your name really loud but you did not answer.  that was my roadtrip. i was around your haunting grounds for a week....
i guess i went to the wrong tennis court....
next time i go down,i will meet up and watch the players in tennis and you being the ref.  i promise i will not shout out, "kill the ref"  wait,
that's kill the ump, nevermind, wrong sport.


mr mac took back the cat perches.
he said, and i will paraphrase it without the bad words....


are you...... mind.
do you .......think.......i will....

that......window sill.....money.


we got the credit back on the cc now.

i thought the tips you gave me were super.
but i can see now that mr mac is more concerned over his new window sills than the cat looking out the window 



minniejack said:


> Careful, we were discussing how to eat chickens earlier....



when mary used the magic word CHICKEN i  too


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Good Morning ...
> 
> MinnieJack you had me      I loved the point about everyone talking about eating chicken . I have to go hide but not in the fridge .
> 
> 
> SO no pictures from HHN . I wish I could take my DH he would so love it . Maybe next year I can talk some friends into going so he will not be alone going into the haunted stuff.  WE have Fright Fest here . I go but I do Nothing that is scarey . I need to keep the little guy with me so i don't look like an idiot being scared . I look like this  .
> 
> 
> Off to do this now  will BBL .



have him go alone.  i have done that for many years now.
he can meet up with disers at hhn.

when i don't match up dates with any homies, i go it alone.
and the talking to myself is never noticed by strangers around me...


hold off on that laundry mary.
donald is the man on the board that does all the laundry for his family.
ship it to him and i'm sure he won't charge alot. 

just home with one son. he had his 4 wisdom teeth taken out early this morning.
what a mess. what i thought would be a simple procedure turned out to be more.  he has a chronic infection and any one that has an abcessed tooth cut out will understand how rough the recovery will be over the next couple of days.

at least they put him to sleep.
i can't stand to hear screaming at the offices.........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> have him go alone.  i have done that for many years now.
> he can meet up with disers at hhn.
> 
> when i don't match up dates with any homies, i go it alone.
> and the talking to myself is never noticed by strangers around me...
> 
> 
> hold off on that laundry mary.
> donald is the man on the board that does all the laundry for his family.
> ship it to him and i'm sure he won't charge alot.
> 
> just home with one son. he had his 4 wisdom teeth taken out early this morning.
> what a mess. what i thought would be a simple procedure turned out to be more.  he has a chronic infection and any one that has an abcessed tooth cut out will understand how rough the recovery will be over the next couple of days.
> 
> at least they put him to sleep.
> i can't stand to hear screaming at the offices.........


*I know how feels Mac cause I just went to the dentist and have a sever infection so they can't pull any teeth and put me on meds and told me as soon as they got the infection gone then he would be able to do something and trust me dentist has his work cut out for him cause I have several that has to come out according to what the xrays show and never knew they were that bad  *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *I know how feels Mac cause I just went to the dentist and have a sever infection so they can't pull any teeth and put me on meds and told me as soon as they got the infection gone then he would be able to do something and trust me dentist has his work cut out for him cause I have several that has to come out according to what the xrays show and never knew they were that bad  *





ouch.........i hope you don't have pain now.
teeth infections are not any fun.  it hurts!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'll be posting a spoiler-free HHN review soon. With pics.

Rose--sorry to hear about your loss.   


Unrelated note: the AC in the house seems to be messed up. It won't go lower than 78! It's cooler outside than inside!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> ouch.........i hope you don't have pain now.
> teeth infections are not any fun.  it hurts!



*Was until he put me on loratabs and told me to only use them at night and during the day take about 4 motrin or tylenol  *


----------



## Melanie230

Good Morning everyone.  Ugly rainy icky day in NC.  Ready to go to Florida!!!  Rose...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## minniejack

Mac--I didn't know you lived next door to me--my little neighbor had same teeth taken out yesterday and his stupid dad (that has an m.d. after his name, no less) thought he should be at school today--go figure

hope those on the coast stay safe

....and I know I'm addicted to these boards when I just took a nap and had a dream about someone's siggie looking like the little Pokemon siggie with piggies....and mac was telling me that I should've put my dogs as part of my siggie.....

It's time to wake up Dorothy....


----------



## macraven

i pulled up the weather in orlando.
with accuweather, i got the 15 day forecast, with weather .com a 10 day forecast.



i see it very well could be cool in the evenings when i go........

59 at night for one of them and i do see a few 61 at night.
rest in the mid 60's....


in all the years i have gone in october, i think 69 was the lowest temp.




i don't like those above numbers for the evening.
but still, the predictions could be off.


i enjoy hhn at night when the temps are not very low.
70 suits me just fine.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts for my grandma's passing  

My mom didn't want me to help her today, to go to nurs. home and help her grab some clothes ,etc. She said she wanted to do it herself  
That's how my mom is tho. She's in control.

I did do some phone calls,etc. I was going to go shopping to look for a top for the wake/funeral, but didn't get a chance today. Still figuring out what I'm going to wear, nothing real fancy. Have some time to figure it out.  
I know DH and Matthew have to wear matching ties  

Now Wake may be moved to Sunday or Monday next week. Don't know yet. My mom is waiting for my aunt and uncle to come in from out of town, so they can all talk it over and plan. 



Mac- hope your DS gets better soon  I know how it is to get 3 or 4 wisdom teeth pulled at once. Not fun  Tho I was 12 when that happened, so it wasn't real bad when your a younger age. 

Lawrence- hope you feel better soon  

Hi to all  


Chrissy said the cutest thing last night. She said, "I guess the mansion is ready for grandma now".    She has been hearing me say this for the past couple of months, about grandma's mansion not ready yet in Heaven.
Well it is now.

gotta run. later gators.


----------



## macraven

rose, that is wonderful your mother is in control.
sounds like she is going to be able to handle all the arrangements well then.
she won't make errors and will be able to set everything up like her mom would have wanted.

this saves you from having to help make the decisions with your mom.
it's making the details for a wake/funeral that really tears up the loved ones left behind.  i'm glad you are being spared of it.



too much sunshine and no rain
looks like we have to mow the yard again this weekend.
i was hoping since our temps have dropped, the grass wouldn't grow anymore and just turn brown.
our leaves are turning already


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve All..

Getting closer to HHN


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Good Eve All..
> 
> Getting closer to HHN


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ....  

So Mac, how many sleeps until you leave for Orlando??*


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Careful, we were discussing how to eat chickens earlier....


 
mac told us how to throttle them 

hmmm....hot during the day...cooler in the evenings, i predict yet another layer of clothes on the flight down 

sorry to hear re all the tooth woes , better living thru chemistry 

off to seek HNN spoilers...then i won't be startled


----------



## minniejack

My son's football team won again.  There's this one little dude that looks like he should be in the NFL--he has got some moves.  Wow.

Would you believe DD15 is seeing creep again--I think she's just worried that she won't end up with a date for the homecoming...hopefully after the dance--one can only hope. 


Dark Marauder loved your pics of HHN--maybe some day--I was scared just looking at the creepy pictures of Bloody Mary--should I call Orlando Mommies so I can hide behind their picket signs??


----------



## KStarfish82

Rose, so sorry to hear about your Grandma


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i pulled up the weather in orlando.
> with accuweather, i got the 15 day forecast, with weather .com a 10 day forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> i see it very well could be cool in the evenings when i go........
> 
> 59 at night for one of them and i do see a few 61 at night.
> rest in the mid 60's....
> 
> 
> in all the years i have gone in october, i think 69 was the lowest temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like those above numbers for the evening.
> but still, the predictions could be off.
> 
> 
> i enjoy hhn at night when the temps are not very low.
> 70 suits me just fine.


I'm working my butt off trying to keep the rain and storms away and today was BEAUTIFUL! The high was 86 and it's supposed to hit 61 tonight...WOO HOO!


----------



## macraven

metro, keep working that magic so i don't have to wear long underwear to the parks when i go to orlando in october.....


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> nevermind kfish, i see you have been cured and those little crab bugs are now gone......
> 
> whew.........
> 
> 
> 
> i can remember when you came on this thread and showed your starfishes that you were going to sell.
> and i also remember you made the comment that you were getting old and were going to turn 25 that sept....
> 
> september 1st, am i right?
> 
> i think we missed your birthday.
> so, happy belated birthday.
> 
> now i guess you are an old woman of 26, eh.....
> enjoy it while you can.....
> 
> i laughed so hard when you posted about becoming an older person and really hooted when you said going to be 25.......my jaw dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of mid 20's as being old.



Everyone remembered my birthday!   

Yup I'm the old lady now....


----------



## angel703

donaldduck352 said:


> Good Eve All..
> 
> Getting closer to HHN



We leave in the morning......


----------



## macraven

angel703 said:


> We leave in the morning......



have fun and take lots of pictures for us back here.

woo hoo, another homie is heading home to the darkside very soon!!


----------



## donaldduck352

angel703 said:


> We leave in the morning......




KOOL,your going opening weekend.Have a great time.Between Dead Exposure and Body Collectors your going to look like that cat in your avatar Have a safe trip and a good time!!!



Have a great day all!!!!!!


----------



## circelli

On our way to Detroit after supper...to the darkside in the morning!!!   
No HHN for us this year, kids are too little and I am a scaredy cat!!!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> My son's football team won again. There's this one little dude that looks like he should be in the NFL--he has got some moves. Wow.
> 
> Would you believe DD15 is seeing creep again--I think she's just worried that she won't end up with a date for the homecoming...hopefully after the dance--one can only hope.


no worries, she'll probably dump him afterward 


Metro West said:


> I'm working my butt off trying to keep the rain and storms away and today was BEAUTIFUL! The high was 86 and it's supposed to hit 61 tonight...WOO HOO!


 
it's supposed to may hit 61 here - daytime , cold front has segued thru & it'll be raining on me during Friday night lights...now, i'll be sitting there dreaming of mco instead of watching DSs team embarrass themselves 



KStarfish82 said:


> Everyone remembered my birthday!
> 
> Yup I'm the old lady now....


 
is finance calling u his "old lady" yet? all a state of mind, i know kids who act "old" in their late 20's...gotta seize the day!



circelli said:


> On our way to Detroit after supper...to the darkside in the morning!!!
> No HHN for us this year, kids are too little and I am a scaredy cat!!!


 
at 1st i thought u were getting excited about going to Detroit , while it may give HHN a run for the money as to being scary, i think the darkside will be more fun enjoy! apologies to our friends in Detroit, i don't care to venture into certain parts of downtown PIT in the evening either 

Have a day (of ur choosing all)!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> at 1st i thought u were getting excited about going to Detroit , while it may give HHN a run for the money as to being scary, i think the darkside will be more fun enjoy! apologies to our friends in Detroit, i don't care to venture into certain parts of downtown PIT in the evening either
> Have a day (of ur choosing all)!



  When I was working on my master's at Pitt about 16 years ago, classes were over at 9, it's a funny thing...you can't see the cathedral in the dark--my beacon for directions....I was lost and I was scared...... it turned out that a girl in my class had been mugged that same evening and didn't return until the end of the semester with her jaw wired shut... mugged right outside our building.

Pit has changed a lot for the better since then and the city is beautiful.   Now, if you can only get rid of that beer tax......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing good  *


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ...

going shopping for a dress to wear to a wedding that is TONIGHT . I feel bad for the bride the weather here is really bad . rain and high wind . 

Will BBL .... IT'S FRIDAY


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Hey all ...
> 
> going shopping for a dress to wear to a wedding that is TONIGHT . I feel bad for the bride the weather here is really bad . rain and high wind .
> 
> Will BBL .... IT'S FRIDAY



nuthin' like waiting 'til the last minute--my kinda girl...ready, set, charge......


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> On our way to Detroit after supper...to the darkside in the morning!!!
> No HHN for us this year, kids are too little and I am a scaredy cat!!!



looking at your siggie and the ages of your children, there is no way you would enjoy hhn with the littles.

they would be up during the middle of the night with nightmares for a month if you took them.  you would be surprised on some parents taking littles to hhn.  it shocks me.
they end up leaving after 30 minutes in the park.

have fun in detroit.........that's where my brother came from.


and, have a super time on your vacation!



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing good  *



i hope you are doing okay St L.
how's it all going for you lately?
what's happening with the move to the new house?



minniejack said:


> nuthin' like waiting 'til the last minute--my kinda girl...ready, set, charge......



you mean not everyone is like that?

i pack and get done around midnight on the day before i leave.

that allows me to sleep from midnight to 4:30 in the morning before my car service comes to take me to the airport.


there should be more people like us!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Well, I went for blood work today. I.hate.needles. But I had to do what I had to do.

And anyone who is going tonight, come find me! I'll be at one of the houses. Which one, well, you'll have to find me...


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I went for blood work today. I.hate.needles. But I had to do what I had to do.
> 
> And anyone who is going tonight, come find me! I'll be at one of the houses. Which one, well, you'll have to find me...






ouch, i hate needles also.


will you be recognized by the band aid on your arm from today's lab work?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> looking at your siggie and the ages of your children, there is no way you would enjoy hhn with the littles.
> 
> they would be up during the middle of the night with nightmares for a month if you took them.  you would be surprised on some parents taking littles to hhn.  it shocks me.
> they end up leaving after 30 minutes in the park.
> 
> have fun in detroit.........that's where my brother came from.
> 
> 
> and, have a super time on your vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> *i hope you are doing okay St L.
> how's it all going for you lately?
> what's happening with the move to the new house?*
> 
> you mean not everyone is like that?
> 
> i pack and get done around midnight on the day before i leave.
> 
> that allows me to sleep from midnight to 4:30 in the morning before my car service comes to take me to the airport.
> 
> 
> there should be more people like us!


*Feeling ok Mac just aches and pains nothing too sever and we are still packing up to move and did find out that the people that are selling the house will be out on closing which is monday and the realestate agent will be doing a walk thru with us before closing to make sure everything is fine and then the  we will start the move and probably won't be online for about a week due to having internet service with cable company and they won't be able to hook up cable for a week   *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> ouch, i hate needles also.
> 
> 
> will you be recognized by the band aid on your arm from today's lab work?



*I hate needles too and when dentist found this out he gave me a script for valum *


----------



## macraven

St L.............no internet for a week.




what will your sons do for fun then...........
especially if you don't get cable/tv for that length of time also.....

holy smokes......i bet that will be a very long week in your household





darkie, that blood they took out of your arm today, will anyone be seeing some of that in the blood bags at hhn tonight?.............


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L.............no internet for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what will your sons do for fun then...........
> especially if you don't get cable/tv for that length of time also.....
> 
> holy smokes......i bet that will be a very long week in your household
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkie, that blood they took out of your arm today, will anyone be seeing some of that in the blood bags at hhn tonight?.............


*Alot of smoking biting finger nails and cussing the cable company and that will be just from the MIL    *


----------



## macraven




----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading for the shower and then to HHN! The weather is going to be perfect!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!!

Well, finally finished the project I was working on over the past couple days ... repainting the stairs going up to our bedrooms and adding a carpet runner, and thought I'd share the finished product with you all.  If I do say so, I think it turned out quite well  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Well...I'm heading for the shower and then to HHN! The weather is going to be perfect!



*Have fun Todd ... take lots of pics ... and we want a full review tomorrow!!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Have fun Todd ... take lots of pics ... and we want a full review tomorrow!!! *[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Same here
> 
> If what DM went through in his pics,you know its going to be packed tonight!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Bonny&Lee,14 days till RIP  The scare actors will be hitting thier ques by then............


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Well, finally finished the project I was working on over the past couple days ... repainting the stairs going up to our bedrooms and adding a carpet runner, and thought I'd share the finished product with you all.  If I do say so, I think it turned out quite well  *




Good work.Turned out proffesional like


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> Good work.Turned out proffesional like


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Well...I'm heading for the shower and then to HHN! The weather is going to be perfect!


 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Well, finally finished the project I was working on over the past couple days ... repainting the stairs going up to our bedrooms and adding a carpet runner, and thought I'd share the finished product with you all.  If I do say so, I think it turned out quite well  *





eh, do you hire out?
beautiful job!


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> When I was working on my master's at Pitt about 16 years ago, classes were over at 9, it's a funny thing...you can't see the cathedral in the dark--my beacon for directions....I was lost and I was scared...... it turned out that a girl in my class had been mugged that same evening and didn't return until the end of the semester with her jaw wired shut... mugged right outside our building.
> 
> Pit has changed a lot for the better since then and the city is beautiful.   Now, if you can only get rid of that beer tax......



For you and Janet:


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> For you and Janet:


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> Bonny&Lee,14 days till RIP  The scare actors will be hitting thier ques by then............










donaldduck352 said:


> Good work.Turned out proffesional like





minniejack said:


>





macraven said:


> eh, do you hire out?
> beautiful job!



*Thanks gang!!  *


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> For you and Janet:




simply priceless.

keisha should print that out and frame it...



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening all!



Hola!!


----------



## minniejack

yeahhhhhh you all must've been thinking happy thoughts and blowing magic dust our way--DD broke up with her boyfriend--still going to dance as friends--she thinks he's a man-wh***


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> And anyone who is going tonight, come find me! I'll be at one of the houses. Which one, well, you'll have to find me...


We found you and thanks for the surprise.


----------



## tlinus

Bonny - awesome job on the stairs

marci - had to LOL at the comic.....I   C & H

mac - not much longer til vacation  

rose - so sorry for your loss

donald - hey - morning!! hope you have a blast at HHN too

Hope everyone has a great weekend......hoping the Phils clinch today (but secretly really hoping it happens tomorrow when I am there to see it like last year!!!)

Brab was right - am working woman now and have limited time to get to the board. I just read 12 pages to catch up and need more coffee - then will search and read DM's review of HHN

Talk to you later!!


----------



## macraven

i'm waiting for some reviews...........


----------



## Metro West

I posted my brief review of HHN on DM's thread. I met up with raph_b (and fiance) as well as schumigirl and her family. I didn't see any of the others there.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ...

Got an outfit for the wedding and had a great time last night.  

Busy again here I will be happy when things slow down a little . Need a vacation again. I also need to hit the lotto ...but don't we all  

Ok gotta go again kids are at activities and need to be picked up soon. 

Hope everyone has a great day..


----------



## marciemi

coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> Got an outfit for the wedding and had a great time last night.
> 
> Busy again here I will be happy when things slow down a little . Need a vacation again. I also need to hit the lotto ...but don't we all
> 
> Ok gotta go again kids are at activities and need to be picked up soon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day..




None of the kids in my house are up yet!!  Yet alone returning from activities!

Speaking of weddings, Eric got asked at the last minute to fill in and play the piano for his first wedding this afternoon.   Really last minute - called last Sunday and asked if he could possibly do a few songs.  Then it become a few more songs, then the whole "mass" part.  So basically he's doing much of the wedding.  

Bizarre how it worked out.  The bride asked the school district if they had anyone who could do some singing.  The girl singing asked Eric to accompany her and then it snowballed from there.  Totally coincidentally, I found out Thursday that the bride is someone I knew fairly well from my first job here about 2 years ago!   

So we'll be at that wedding this afternoon.  Wedding's at 1:30 - Eric will rush out of there by 3ish in order to drive back to the other side of town to play the 4:30 mass at our church.  Going to be a church-y kind of day!

Oh, and I don't think I mentioned, but Matt got hurt at his soccer game on Thursday.  Had to have 3 people carry him off the field.  He messed his hip up (guess he took a knee directly to the hip) and couldn't put any weight on it the first night.  Apparently it's hopefully a fairly easily recovery (like a bad bruise, not a broken leg), but he's still gimping around.  He has a game today (which he obviously won't play in) and they have to take the bus early for the JV game.  So he'll leave the house before 11 to sit on a bus, watch 2 games, and finally get home by about 6pm.  Sounds productive, no?   

Anyways, I'm the ultimate C&H fan, so I can usually come up with an appropriate comic for any occasion!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> We found you and thanks for the surprise.



Absolutely. I just need more for when more homies try to find me.


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-

Got busy yesterday. Needed to return some DVDs back to the library and do some clothes shopping for me, for grandma's wake/funeral. 
Got construction going on the main road near me and it's wicked! Takes 10 minutes to get anywhere for a mile. 


Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, very appreciated   


Sounds like the wake and funeral days and times are set in stone now.
Grandma's wake is going to be Monday afternoon/ evening. Funeral is going 
to be on Tues. Chrissy and Matthew will be at the wake with DH and I.
I know the only thing Matthew and Chrissy will look forward to are any goodies in the kitchen room where the funeral home is(funeral home is in same town I live in). That's all they think about is food!   And maybe playing Nintendo DS or just looking for other kids to play with   
The kids will not be going to the funeral, as it really isn't necessary for them to be there. They are going to school.
My grandma has a masoleum plot, so just a masoleum- site quick service for the funeral, no church and no Mass, according to what my mom wants to do. Just a simple Masoleum-site funeral, unless that changes at the last minute.
I have never been to a masoleum, so I will be able to experience this, should be fun.  

My mom and uncle are at the funeral home now for a meeting as I write this.
Sounds like g-ma's obituary will be in the newspaper tomorrow. 

Be getting hugs and kisses from Italian family members and friends of my grandma I know and don't know. We do alot of that, hugs and kisses at weddings, wakes and funerals, just that Italian thing.


----------



## roseprincess

coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> Got an outfit for the wedding and had a great time last night.
> 
> Busy again here I will be happy when things slow down a little . Need a vacation again. I also need to hit the lotto ...but don't we all
> 
> Ok gotta go again kids are at activities and need to be picked up soon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day..


Glad all went well at the wedding  

I hear you, I need another vacation as well, but don't have the $$ for it.

Just saw your ticker, for Halloween at Hershey! Have a great time there in a month


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Absolutely. I just need more for when more homies try to find me.


I'll bring more homies over as I meet them.


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> None of the kids in my house are up yet!!  Yet alone returning from activities!
> 
> Speaking of weddings, Eric got asked at the last minute to fill in and play the piano for his first wedding this afternoon.   Really last minute - called last Sunday and asked if he could possibly do a few songs.  Then it become a few more songs, then the whole "mass" part.  So basically he's doing much of the wedding.
> 
> Bizarre how it worked out.  The bride asked the school district if they had anyone who could do some singing.  The girl singing asked Eric to accompany her and then it snowballed from there.  Totally coincidentally, I found out Thursday that the bride is someone I knew fairly well from my first job here about 2 years ago!
> 
> So we'll be at that wedding this afternoon.  Wedding's at 1:30 - Eric will rush out of there by 3ish in order to drive back to the other side of town to play the 4:30 mass at our church.  Going to be a church-y kind of day!
> 
> Oh, and I don't think I mentioned, but Matt got hurt at his soccer game on Thursday.  Had to have 3 people carry him off the field.  He messed his hip up (guess he took a knee directly to the hip) and couldn't put any weight on it the first night.  Apparently it's hopefully a fairly easily recovery (like a bad bruise, not a broken leg), but he's still gimping around.  He has a game today (which he obviously won't play in) and they have to take the bus early for the JV game.  So he'll leave the house before 11 to sit on a bus, watch 2 games, and finally get home by about 6pm.  Sounds productive, no?
> 
> Anyways, I'm the ultimate C&H fan, so I can usually come up with an appropriate comic for any occasion!


Sorry to hear Matt got hurt. ouch! Hope he heals up ok  

Congrats to Eric and playing piano for the wedding  
Hope he isn't too nervous. Have fun at the wedding ceremony!

Enjoyed the cartoon strip


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Rose - no, Eric never gets nervous.

Sorry I never got to give my condolences about your grandma.  Hope everything is working out well and you're all hanging in there!   

On that topic - are "wake" and "funeral" regional things?  I've heard that too since we moved to Wisconsin.  All my life until then, wherever I'd lived the two words were interchangeable - both to mean "funeral" - ie. the actual time in the church and then at the cemetery if so desired.  Anything else was just called like a "get-together".  But I'd always thought "wake" was just a more formal/old-fashioned term for funeral!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> rose, that is wonderful your mother is in control.
> sounds like she is going to be able to handle all the arrangements well then.
> she won't make errors and will be able to set everything up like her mom would have wanted.
> 
> this saves you from having to help make the decisions with your mom.
> it's making the details for a wake/funeral that really tears up the loved ones left behind.  i'm glad you are being spared of it.


THanks, mac  
My mom only wants her sister(my aunt) and my uncle(my aunt's DH)
involved in the planning only. My dad and I are not involved, as my mom doesn't want us involved. THat's how my mom is in control of everything.
It doesn't bother me.


DH and I had to plan DH's mother's memorial service in June of 1996. DH's sister, brother, and his dad didn't really want part of the planning at all. DH and I were kinda forced into planning the memorial service itself, at our church. His mom hadn't gone to church in 30 yrs, she was not a believer.
But since DH and I were the only ones in his family that actually went to church, we got put into the position to plan out the memorial service. MIL  was cremated in January of '96. THey waited til June to have a memorial service for her. DH wrote and did the eulogy(sp).  I actually sang a song for the service (I'm sure I sounded horrid    ) We got a guy we knew from church(from the jr. high ministry) to accompany me on the piano.
My MIL and FIL's across the street neighbor played "Amazing Grace" on the clarinet. Neighbor was a jr. high music/band teacher for many yrs.
Ok, SIL did arrange the collage of pictures of her dmom and they opened the house up for a reception afterwards.



I remember very well DH and I planned our own wedding ceremony,same church (and we even paid for our own wedding and honeymoon) in June 1993.


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Thanks Rose - no, Eric never gets nervous.
> 
> Sorry I never got to give my condolences about your grandma.  Hope everything is working out well and you're all hanging in there!
> 
> On that topic - are "wake" and "funeral" regional things?  I've heard that too since we moved to Wisconsin.  All my life until then, wherever I'd lived the two words were interchangeable - both to mean "funeral" - ie. the actual time in the church and then at the cemetery if so desired.  Anything else was just called like a "get-together".  But I'd always thought "wake" was just a more formal/old-fashioned term for funeral!


Thanks, marcie  

I don't know  . Wake here is the visitation of the body(and visiting of the grieving immediate family) at the funeral home, usually the night before the actual funeral. Funeral is the church service(usually) and then the burial place(cemetery, masoleum). 
Sorry to get creepy here. Fits in with all the Halloween/HHN talk here   

I remember when I worked at a catholic nursing home as a full-time RN, on the graveyard shift, when a nurs. home resident died, after they got all "made-up" and visitation at the funeral home, sometimes the family would want the Wake and visitation near the chapel at the nurs. home.
It was a little creepy to go in the middle of the night to see the dead body being waked in the Wake room. I would go with another nursing staff, as I was a little creeped out to go in the room by myself   



Ok, I gotta run. If I'm not back later, have a good day everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Forgot to mention, just read that Paul Newman passed away  
I loved him in Cool Hand Luke and I only saw bits and pieces in Sundance Kid.
And his voice as Doc Hudson in Cars   

He will be missed


----------



## Melanie230

I am so jacked...I was checking out all of our stuff, and I went to the Country Inn Suites website to check my ressie since we stay offsite the first night.  The cost of our suite went down almost $12!!!  So I canceled my original ressie, and booked the new one!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Saturday & Happy Weekend!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

roseprincess said:


> Forgot to mention, just read that Paul Newman passed away
> I loved him in Cool Hand Luke and I only saw bits and pieces in Sundance Kid.
> And his voice as Doc Hudson in Cars
> 
> He will be missed




Wow thats news to me.One of my favorite actors


----------



## marciemi

Well - the wedding went well.  All played and sang beautifully.  I wonder if the bride has any idea how lucky she is to find a group of 13 and 14 year olds who could put that together on a week's notice!   They told the kids they'd get paid (no amount was specified), but they haven't yet so of course Eric is bummed!

Anyways, he's at church for his second mass of the day.  I'm heading over there now!

As far as wake - now I'm really confused.  Seems like here people use "wake" to mean the party after the service (but of course you can't say party because it would sound tacky!).  What you're describing as the wake, I'd call the viewing (or possibly visitation).  Hm - guess there aren't set meanings for these words!

Off to church!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'll bring more homies over as I meet them.




TAKE ME......TAKE ME too    

i wanna see the surprise darkie has..


pencil me in your calendar metro for thursday the 9th.......

or sunday the 12th......





marciemi said:


> Well - the wedding went well.  All played and sang beautifully.  I wonder if the bride has any idea how lucky she is to find a group of 13 and 14 year olds who could put that together on a week's notice!   They told the kids they'd get paid (no amount was specified), but they haven't yet so of course Eric is bummed!
> 
> Anyways, he's at church for his second mass of the day.  I'm heading over there now!
> 
> As far as wake - now I'm really confused.  Seems like here people use "wake" to mean the party after the service (but of course you can't say party because it would sound tacky!).  What you're describing as the wake, I'd call the viewing (or possibly visitation).  Hm - guess there aren't set meanings for these words!
> 
> Off to church!



i hear ya marcie.
we always referred to it as a viewing before the funeral/burial.

around here the viewing is right before the funeral service.

i guess each town does it different.

either way, we always party with friends and family members we haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> TAKE ME......TAKE ME too
> 
> i wanna see the surprise darkie has..
> 
> 
> pencil me in your calendar metro for thursday the 9th.......
> 
> or sunday the 12th......


Actually...you can go ahead and update my dates...I'll be doing Sundays this year and _maybe _a Thursday. It's just too hectic to try and get over there by 5pm during the week. I'll stick with Sundays when I can do S & S w/o any problems. I will definately be over there on 10/12 to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> TAKE ME......TAKE ME too
> 
> i wanna see the surprise darkie has..
> 
> 
> pencil me in your calendar metro for thursday the 9th.......
> 
> or sunday the 12th......



 *Us too ... us too!!!*



Metro West said:


> I will definately be over there on 10/12 to meet up with you guys.


----------



## coastermom

Rose ... Really looking forward to the trip to Hershey   . We really need it ..


I had another busy day . soccer , a class for my DD and bowling and this was an easy Saturday there was no CCD.     I am looking forward to a nice quiet weekend ...Not going to happen anytime soon though . 


Gotta go Tired today  I can't believe it is only 9PM and I am going to get ready for bed . Where have the days gone of going out at 10PM and getting home at 4 AM ???


----------



## donaldduck352

Boy do i know were your coming from..

Here is a song too make us feel younger:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeSTYyqZAPQ&feature=related

Enjoy cause its true


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> When I was working on my master's at Pitt about 16 years ago, classes were over at 9, it's a funny thing...you can't see the cathedral in the dark--my beacon for directions....I was lost and I was scared...... it turned out that a girl in my class had been mugged that same evening and didn't return until the end of the semester with her jaw wired shut... mugged right outside our building.
> 
> Pit has changed a lot for the better since then and the city is beautiful. Now, if you can only get rid of that beer tax......


wow, i haven't heard of any issues around the campus...kids out running around all hours of day & night between there & carnegie mellon; 'course they have tons of security about too .  I was thinking a bit more toward downtown, the hill area by the Arena & area around the stadiums is just creepy @ night


the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I went for blood work today. I.hate.needles. But I had to do what I had to do.
> 
> And anyone who is going tonight, come find me! I'll be at one of the houses. Which one, well, you'll have to find me...


 
hmmm...so we should ask the bouncer for DM ?



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies  *


hey St L...good luck on the move 


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Saturday & Happy Weekend!!*


stunning look re the steps we have steps covered with w/w, cat has started to shred it ; have been afraid to even pull it up to see what lurks beneath...did u have to strip the steps 1st 


marciemi said:


> As far as wake - now I'm really confused. Seems like here people use "wake" to mean the party after the service (but of course you can't say party because it would sound tacky!). What you're describing as the wake, I'd call the viewing (or possibly visitation). Hm - guess there aren't set meanings for these words!


 
in the 'burg (not almost heaven - that's West Virginia ; yet has ranked #1/near the top of most liveable cities in Amercia ):

funeral home = viewing/paying respects

wake = get together after the funeral/graveside service, usually involves prolific quanties of booze...barbaric practice imo

stinks DS got roughed up in the game, good thing Eric came thru for the bride



Metro West said:


> Actually...you can go ahead and update my dates...I'll be doing Sundays this year and _maybe _a Thursday. It's just too hectic to try and get over there by 5pm during the week. I'll stick with Sundays when I can do S & S w/o any problems. I will definately be over there on 10/12 to meet up with you guys.


 
& 10/19 too?


----------



## donaldduck352

Goodnight all..

My DD17 is playing Guiter Hero,with Heart Barracuda 5times in a row.Its driving me nuts........She messes up and starts over again 

See YA in the morn.I,m slamming the door and turning on some baseball-up real loud...


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> 10/19 too?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> ...did u have to strip the steps 1st


*Unfortunately yes ... *


keishashadow said:


> & 10/19 too?
> 
> 
> Metro West said:
Click to expand...

 *We'll be there too ... *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We'll be there too ... *


Bonny...I'll let you be the photographer this year. I had a hard time last night with my camera. Everything seemed so dark to me and no...I didn't have my sunglasses on.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> funeral home = viewing/paying respects
> 
> wake = get together after the funeral/graveside service, usually involves prolific quanties of booze...barbaric practice imo




  must be a regional thing--same here


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> funeral home = viewing/paying respects
> 
> wake = get together after the funeral/graveside service, usually involves prolific quanties of booze...barbaric practice imo
> 
> stinks DS got roughed up in the game, good thing Eric came thru for the bride



This is what I've heard in Wisconsin, which seems different than what Rose was saying.  In Michigan, as I said, I thought wake always just meant funeral, but from folks who were from say Ireland!

Speaking of Michigan, how 'bout that Michigan/Wisconsin game!    Yeah, we'll be wearing our Wolverine clothes all week here in Wisconsin!   

Mac - saw that 6 Flags has their offer that if you buy the season passes (only $65 now), then they're good for this rest of the year (and Halloween weekends!) and all of next year.  This is what we were hoping to do.  Unfortunately, however, we looked at our schedules for now through November 2nd, and cannot find ONE Fri-Sun that we would have available that we all could go!   Eric has Symphony Orchestra every Sunday, Matt has soccer nearly every Saturday, and the ones he doesn't, Eric/Royce/Stephen have choir at church.  Fridays everyone either has soccer or marching band.  Did I mention NONE?!  We probably wouldn't be able to fit it in our schedule next summer anyways, but $65 is a really good deal, so I was hoping to go!

Oh, and evidently Matt has recovered even more than I thought from his soccer mishap since he ended up playing in his game this afternoon!  Big news on 2 accounts - since I thought he was too hurt to play, and since he hasn't played much this whole season!

Anyways, off to bed here!  Everyone have a great night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Bonny...I'll let you be the photographer this year. I had a hard time last night with my camera. Everything seemed so dark to me and no...I didn't have my sunglasses on.



 *OK ... you got a deal!*


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Gotta go Tired today  I can't believe it is only 9PM and I am going to get ready for bed . Where have the days gone of going out at 10PM and getting home at 4 AM ???




well, ahem, it's only going on 2:10 am your time right now.
party on......



marciemi said:


> This is what I've heard in Wisconsin, which seems different than what Rose was saying.  In Michigan, as I said, I thought wake always just meant funeral, but from folks who were from say Ireland!
> 
> Speaking of Michigan, how 'bout that Michigan/Wisconsin game!    Yeah, we'll be wearing our Wolverine clothes all week here in Wisconsin!
> 
> Mac - saw that 6 Flags has their offer that if you buy the season passes (only $65 now), then they're good for this rest of the year (and Halloween weekends!) and all of next year.  This is what we were hoping to do.  Unfortunately, however, we looked at our schedules for now through November 2nd, and cannot find ONE Fri-Sun that we would have available that we all could go!   Eric has Symphony Orchestra every Sunday, Matt has soccer nearly every Saturday, and the ones he doesn't, Eric/Royce/Stephen have choir at church.  Fridays everyone either has soccer or marching band.  Did I mention NONE?!  We probably wouldn't be able to fit it in our schedule next summer anyways, but $65 is a really good deal, so I was hoping to go!
> 
> Oh, and evidently Matt has recovered even more than I thought from his soccer mishap since he ended up playing in his game this afternoon!  Big news on 2 accounts - since I thought he was too hurt to play, and since he hasn't played much this whole season!
> 
> Anyways, off to bed here!  Everyone have a great night!



marci, i'm not but about an hour from rose so i don't think wake/funeral terms are regional.
i think maybe it is from the church people go to.  they all have different terms for what we are thinking of.

last year six flags did that also, buy the season pass in 08 and it is valid for this fright fest and next year's season.

i hope your son feels better soon!


----------



## tlinus

MORNIN HOMIES!!!

        







Whooooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!! Phils did it again. We have tickets to the game today, but it will be a nice relaxing game - no pressure (and probably no starters either). 

First we have a 9AM game in Claymont, DE   Have to be out of here in about 45 minutes.


Hope you all have a great Sunday - will talk to you later!!!


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...


Marci .. Six Flags Does that every year . We have the season passes and they have done that deal forever.  Your passes are a lot cheaper then ours though . Our start at 89.99 and go up from there . Good thing I have their credit card and only have to buy one for our family . I get the others with my points.  


Rose hope the family is holding up well this weekend with your loss .  

Everyone that is at HHN wish i was on Vacation too... 

Busy day again but glad it is a short week for us. The kids are off for the Jewish Holiday this week so we have one going to school all week and the rest of us will be off on Tue and Wed.  Good week for me but only one chance to work   all week . DS will finally have his birthday party too he is very   excited . 

BBL


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> I'll bring more homies over as I meet them.


Should be easy enough. I probably *won't* be working in the house--the strobe effects started wrecking my eyes. Some of the scareactors even noticed this and asked me if I was okay--they did this quietly and as an aside, yet blended in with their role.


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Should be easy enough. I probably *won't* be working in the house--the strobe effects started wrecking my eyes. Some of the scareactors even noticed this and asked me if I was okay--they did this quietly and as an aside, yet blended in with their role.


My next visit will be 10/5...will you be working that night?


----------



## minniejack

Afternoon all--stopped in to say hi--we are going over to nib at the next door's open house--remember please sprinkle pixie dust on it so it will sell.

Then off to a BBQ Bluegrass picnic to raise funds for DD15's youth symphony--unlimited BBQ ribs and chicken...yummmmm


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> MORNIN HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!! Phils did it again. We have tickets to the game today, but it will be a nice relaxing game - no pressure (and probably no starters either).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great Sunday - will talk to you later!!!





ahem, the CUBS are division champs also.
clinched that one last week...


----------



## donaldduck352

MY Ray's did it Friday even tho they lost.The Yankees losing did it for them

From last last year-to first this year!!!!!!!!!(so far)


----------



## marciemi

Um - Brewers are in too as wild cards!  I'm not a huge Brewers fan (I'd cheer for the Tigers if they were in it), but it's what the locals cheer for here so we'll go with it!


----------



## roseprincess

Good afternoon homies-
Not much going on here today. Trying to get clothing done and emails to peeps about grandma's wake tomorrow. 

Here is part of the link to grandma's obituary, if anyone wants to read it.
www.chicagotribune.com Look up on the left column under "deaths". My grandma's name is Rose K. I didn't want to put the full link of the obit here for privacy purposes.


I have to run as the kids are driving me bananas


----------



## coastermom

Wow Rose grandma was 92 . I hope I get to see that age one day ...God willing. 

I am going to work in the morning so it will be an early night tonight. My DH is ill and now we are looking for a new doctor . The one we wanted had his phone disconnected.. . I just hope it is not as bad as I think it is . He had a syist (Spelling?) on his bottom to put it nicely near the tail bone last spring . Went to the ER had it lanced it drained everything was good ...until this weekend . IT has returned and now I think he should go to a docotor  and see that it is truly removed. But as many of you know he is a man and they just hate the doctor . As of now he is OK and using hot compresses to relieve the pain . It gives me a  . 

My son is a little crazy this weekend i dont know if he is just nutty because of the weather or if it is his party is this week . Either way mommy has had enough and is ready for work  believe it or not sometimes that is easier . Except las week when a kid in the 5th graded told me to go *$%^ myself and then told me how to do it . Nice kid huh .  

Ok off to do the  again and then off to  work starts at 7:40  for me in the morning . 

Night all


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> My next visit will be 10/5...will you be working that night?


Not at the moment, but I can try...


----------



## KStarfish82

coastermom said:


> Except las week when a kid in the 5th graded told me to go *$%^ myself and then told me how to do it . Nice kid huh .



Brings back memories!  Gotta love NYC teaching!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Um - Brewers are in too as wild cards!  I'm not a huge Brewers fan (I'd cheer for the Tigers if they were in it), but it's what the locals cheer for here so we'll go with it!



we go to the brewers games.
no other teams up north do we go to.

i don't like wrigley field.


i think brewers are going to kick the butts of the phillies...


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> we go to the brewers games.
> no other teams up north do we go to.
> 
> i don't like wrigley field.
> 
> 
> i think brewers are going to kick the butts of the phillies...




We shall see......we shall see  We paid our post season invoice Saturday and got our tickets yesterday. We have the playoff game on Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, it's a beautiful day in our neighorhood...all the hometown teams won...fingers crossed for the steelers tonight though...think it's going to be ugly 



Metro West said:


>


 
 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Unfortunately yes ... *
> 
> *We'll be there too ... *


 
stripping is intimidating

wood stripping that is 

u have a long trip planned 

we need somebody to coordinate a mini-meet (house (or 2), getting chased by maniac w/chain saw blood bag ) , somebody who knows what they r doing...leaves me out lol



minniejack said:


> must be a regional thing--same here


sooo, big WVU win over Marshall 



tlinus said:


> MORNIN HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!! Phils did it again. We have tickets to the game today, but it will be a nice relaxing game - no pressure (and probably no starters either).
> 
> First we have a 9AM game in Claymont, DE  Have to be out of here in about 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great Sunday - will talk to you later!!!


 
let's see that hat one more time congrats 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Should be easy enough. I probably *won't* be working in the house--the strobe effects started wrecking my eyes. Some of the scareactors even noticed this and asked me if I was okay--they did this quietly and as an aside, yet blended in with their role.


 
eek, not a good thing...u working on 10/19?



macraven said:


> ahem, the CUBS are division champs also.
> clinched that one last week...


 
da' cubs, da' bears...it's all good 

news flash...the Pirates r out of the run  since april

have a good one all


----------



## minniejack

Luke is sick--temp 104 this am. 

Because of past couple of years, I took him into doctor's office and they ran a gamut of tests--hopefully everything goes okay--we just got home after 3 hrs of hurry up and wait.

And it's a good thing the Mountaineers won--I think West Virginians might have gone up to Michigan to try to lynch Rodriquez again. 

And we only saw two people visit the neighbor's house for their open house--come on guys more mummy dust.  All together--blowwwww


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all.Hope your Monday is treating you good!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Well all i'm tired.Dw and I are walking 5miles a day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 after work!!Got me wore out..

Catcha YA'LL in the morning


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> Well all i'm tired.Dw and I are walking 5miles a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after work!!Got me wore out..
> 
> Catcha YA'LL in the morning



Way to go


----------



## minniejack

boy is it quiet on here today.  Are you all getting ready for the Steelers and Ravens?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone ... 

Well, we're into single digits for our trip countdown  *




keishashadow said:


> stripping is intimidating



*Where is that Tag Fairy???? That's a tag if I ever heard one  *


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening everyone ...
> 
> Well, we're into single digits for our trip countdown  *




Thought you were talking about the temperature at first with the single digits!   

Okay everyone (especially those of you with teens or teen experience!  ).  Here's the deal - this weekend is homecoming.  See  heres the problem.  Homecoming ends at 11:30pm, but of course everyone wants to go to a party afterwards.  But most of the kids in Matt's age group have the restricted licenses  no driving between midnight and 5am.  And of course it wouldnt be cool to have mom or dad come get you.  

So their solution is to have everyone stay at someones house (in this case GFs) and party until 5am when theyre then legally allowed to drive home!   Yeah, - great idea.  Weve vetoed it and are still in negotiations.  Stephens been told midnight, period (he's just going with a group of friends), but Matts pushing for 3 or 3:30 (well, I already said 3, but he didnt like that).  Well see.  He is NOT driving home  Ill stay up late and get Stephen and let Royce go to bed early, then wake up and run over and get Matt at 3 or so and then go back to bed (since he can fall back asleep easily unlike me).  

What do you think?  Am I being an unreasonable mom?


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Thought you were talking about the temperature at first with the single digits!
> 
> Okay everyone (especially those of you with teens or teen experience!  ).  Here's the deal - this weekend is homecoming.  See  heres the problem.  Homecoming ends at 11:30pm, but of course everyone wants to go to a party afterwards.  But most of the kids in Matt's age group have the restricted licenses  no driving between midnight and 5am.  And of course it wouldnt be cool to have mom or dad come get you.
> 
> So their solution is to have everyone stay at someones house (in this case GFs) and party until 5am when theyre then legally allowed to drive home!   Yeah, - great idea.  Weve vetoed it and are still in negotiations.  Stephens been told midnight, period (he's just going with a group of friends), but Matts pushing for 3 or 3:30 (well, I already said 3, but he didnt like that).  Well see.  He is NOT driving home  Ill stay up late and get Stephen and let Royce go to bed early, then wake up and run over and get Matt at 3 or so and then go back to bed (since he can fall back asleep easily unlike me).
> 
> What do you think?  Am I being an unreasonable mom?



exact same issue happening here at our house--I think they need to grow up later and I told DD this is just homecoming not prom so she can have a few more extras then.


----------



## loribell

I am a little behind the times but thought I would add to the wake discussion. Here there is a viewing for some families and a wake for others. My dad's family has wakes, as in viewings. They are catholic. Everyone else I know just calls it a viewing. We do not have parties but we do have get togethers after the service for the family with a meal. 

Marcie how exactly is the after party going to be supervised? Are gf's parents going to be there and up? Ae there going to be a lot of other ids there or just a few couples? If the parents are going to be up AND there aregoing to be a lot of other kids there, not just a few couples, then I would let him stay. I don't really see that big a difference in 3:30 or 5. But that is just me. He is your kid. 

Congrats to all you baseball fans that ar in the playoffs. And Minniejack congrats on WVU finally winning a game this season I guess. I was kinda enjoying it sdince they ruined our season last year! Go Sooners!!!! We're #1 now by the way!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> we need somebody to coordinate a mini-meet (house (or 2), getting chased by maniac w/chain saw blood bag ) , somebody who knows what they r doing...leaves me out lol




keisha, check out the thread i made about HHN dates.

the purpose of it is to be able to send a pm to any one on the dates you are on to get together.  you could send out a pm to them and ask if they want to meet up at the stay and scream area.

once it is let out and people start going to the houses, it is difficult once it is dark to find homies.

i used the screen names for all that signed up so a pm could be sent to anyone.  hth..



minniejack said:


> Luke is sick--temp 104 this am.
> 
> Because of past couple of years, I took him into doctor's office and they ran a gamut of tests--hopefully everything goes okay--we just got home after 3 hrs of hurry up and wait.
> 
> 
> And we only saw two people visit the neighbor's house for their open house--come on guys more mummy dust.  All together--blowwwww



Luke, hope you feel better soon.
and if you puke, try to make it to the toilet.
being sick is no fun dude....


ok, i'm blowing tonight.
think that will help?


marci, i can see an all nighter party at a parents house for PROM.

homecoming is highly overrated.

i wouldn't budge on that one.

i had boys and i went thru all of that.

they were home around 1ish.  no sleep overs for homecoming.



they grow up too fast.
homecoming at our school allows all grades to participate, 9-12 grades.

for prom, only seniors can go and buy the tickets.

if they have a date that is a junior, the school deans have to okay it first.


----------



## macraven

if you are on the east coast, it is now 2:30 in the morning.

for those in cst time, i know you are already in bed......... 


i had a doc appointment today and it really dragged on .

didn't get to do the things i needed to do today so the next 2, i will be invisible here.

don't think i will be able to be on much before i leave.
have 2 more doc visits tuesday so i know i won't be here  


my goal this year is to pack my bags before midnight.
that way i can get 4 hours of sleep before my car service picks me up.


and i always wonder why i am so tired and dragging when i am in orlando on flight day...........


you all take care.

i don't foresee having to be concerned to do a #6 continuation thread as we are moving slow now.


----------



## donaldduck352

MORNING ALL!!I must of hit the snooze button 4times this morning!!


mac if we donn't here from ya on the boards,we will see you on the 
10'th 

Everyone have a great one!!bbl


----------



## minniejack

loribell said:


> I am a little behind the times but thought I would add to the wake discussion. Here there is a viewing for some families and a wake for others. My dad's family has wakes, as in viewings. They are catholic. Everyone else I know just calls it a viewing. We do not have parties but we do have get togethers after the service for the family with a meal.
> 
> Marcie how exactly is the after party going to be supervised? Are gf's parents going to be there and up? Ae there going to be a lot of other ids there or just a few couples? If the parents are going to be up AND there aregoing to be a lot of other kids there, not just a few couples, then I would let him stay. I don't really see that big a difference in 3:30 or 5. But that is just me. He is your kid.
> 
> Congrats to all you baseball fans that ar in the playoffs. _And Minniejack congrats on WVU finally winning a game this season I guess. I was kinda enjoying it sdince they ruined our season last year! Go Sooners!!!! We're #1 now by the way!_



I thought GF meant grand Floridian--duh--little slow on the uptake--need caffiene

Ouch--about Mtneers--but this is their 2nd--trounced 1st team--I guess coach has got to get in groove and the team doesn't have as much talent as last year but they will get there. congrats on Sooners


----------



## marciemi

Thanks everyone for the input!  I was thinking the same thing - the overnight is something you do ONCE for prom and it's a big deal.  If we let him do this now, then he'll want to for the winter dance, and the prom in the spring, and every dance next year.  

Lori - to answer your question, my big issue is that I don't want him driving after being up all night.  If DH goes to get him at 5am, then he won't be able to go back to sleep (since that's the time he gets up on weekdays).  If he gets him at 3 or 3:30, he'll drive over, grab him, and be home all in 5 minutes (GF lives less than a mile away).  And can go back to bed since it'll still be dark out.  Plus if Matt goes to bed at 3:30, he can sleep until noon and be caught up on sleep.  If he goes to bed at 5:30, then he either sleeps until 2 and then can't sleep the next night or we get him up at noon and he's cranky all day.   

I do have confidence that GF's parents will be up and supervising.  I don't know how many people will be there but it will include GF's friends as well as her sister's friends.  I think mostly girls, who will be sleeping over, but probably at least 3-4 guys.  Her parents are absolutely paranoid about them being together/touching/etc. so I'm kind of surprised they're considering the 5am thing, but can't imagine them leaving them alone at all!

Finally - again I guess a regional thing.  At their high school, PROM is for juniors only (unless a date of a junior), and senior BALL is the senior dance.   We always had a junior/senior prom, but here prom isn't as big of a deal as "ball".  Don't ask me!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> if you are on the east coast, it is now 2:30 in the morning.
> 
> for those in cst time, i know you are already in bed.........
> 
> 
> i had a doc appointment today and it really dragged on .
> 
> didn't get to do the things i needed to do today so the next 2, i will be invisible here.
> 
> don't think i will be able to be on much before i leave.
> have 2 more doc visits tuesday so i know i won't be here
> 
> 
> my goal this year is to pack my bags before midnight.
> that way i can get 4 hours of sleep before my car service picks me up.
> 
> 
> and i always wonder why i am so tired and dragging when i am in orlando on flight day...........
> 
> 
> you all take care.
> 
> i don't foresee having to be concerned to do a #6 continuation thread as we are moving slow now.



Hope things are okay, too.



macraven said:


> Luke, hope you feel better soon.
> and if you puke, try to make it to the toilet.
> being sick is no fun dude....



Still sick--he's been getting this way every year for past 3 years. He used to wake up with night sweats--literally as if he just stepped out of a shower--doctors didn't take me seriously until last spring--things that they have told me:

 ...his room is too hot (we keep house at 62 ) 

not enough exercise (he plays tennis for 6 hrs a week and now football, too) 

more veggies--this is the kid who doesn't turn down any veggie--the original if everybody else thinks its gross, then I will love it--yesterday after doctor's office--we stopped at fish market and he begged for oysters on the half shell

checked for ADD (he didn't have--but they put him on a drug that was supposed to help him sleep though night--it didn't so I took him off of it)  I put dogs in room and that has let him sleep without the night sweats--those are scary

I worry because my DH's sister died of a rare cancer when she was 18--died within 6 months after discovery even with some of the best care of Johns Hopkins in DC--still no cure for this type of cancer and my 6'2" fully grown DH has to take growth hormone shots for the rest of his life because of a problem that was just diagnosed about 4 years ago. 

And Luke's good cholesterol count is only 30 when it is supposed to be around 40--they don't want to put him on anything for that until he is older....

Because of being a medical research librarian in my past life, I know all of the scary aspects of some of his symptoms....Soooo, I worry, but I don't take the kids to the doctor's that often--I tend to try to let the body heal itself 1st.

He never was sick at all until he was about 5--maybe he just doesn't have the resistance built up.....I just don't know, but he wants me to go hold him now.... thanks for caring.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Luke is sick--temp 104 this am.
> 
> Because of past couple of years, I took him into doctor's office and they ran a gamut of tests--hopefully everything goes okay--we just got home after 3 hrs of hurry up and wait.
> 
> And it's a good thing the Mountaineers won--I think West Virginians might have gone up to Michigan to try to lynch Rodriquez again.
> 
> And we only saw two people visit the neighbor's house for their open house--come on guys more mummy dust. All together--blowwwww


 
 for luke!

getting a mortgage now could be a challenge...def a buyer's market though





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening everyone ... *
> 
> *Well, we're into single digits for our trip countdown  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is that Tag Fairy???? That's a tag if I ever heard one  *


 
honestly, i throw her a bone & what do i get  

so many homies invading the motherland...it'll never be the same

mac - yep, i posted on the thread, just didn't draw any flies 

re the partee thing: im old fashioned, no coed sleepovers, ever...just the way i roll...my house, my rules, period! im not that old, remember the crap i tried to pull as a teen upon reflection, glad ma & pa brought the hammer down and were strict...saved me from making many mistakes in judgement.

*PS:  Steeler's rocked *actually wallowed in medicoracy, yet a win is a win one of the few times the boo-birds made an appearance in town , evidently, got Big Ben off his dead butt


----------



## loribell

Marcie - I guess my point was there isn't mh difference in the 3 - 3:30 then in the 5. I understand about it being easier for Matt & Royce both to be able to get some sleep though. I wouldn't let Mikey stay out after 1. 

The all night events they have here after prom are school supervised. They rent a place that is different from where prom is, have all kinds of activities & special give aways throughout the night. The kids can not leave until the time the parents say they can leave. 


Minniejack - Sorry, I was just kidding with ya about WVU. I really enjoyed the fact that the team played so well for their new coach last year after what Coach Rod did to them. I don't remember what the kids name was but there was one kid that was a lot of fun to watch. I think they kept showing his fiance through the game, may have been a linebacker. Anyway even though the Sooners forgot to show up to play I enjoyed watching WVU overcome the adversity they had faced. 

I hope Luke is feeling better. I imagine you do have a lot of fears. How old is he? 



Mac - Take it easy & have a fantastic trip.


----------



## loribell

Janet - So glad your Steller's won. Big Ben must spend to much time here visiting his little sister. 


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!

No school today or tomorrow!     Thanks to our Jewish friends and the new year!

Gotta go do some work on the house now...catch you all latas!


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Janet - So glad your Steller's won. Big Ben must spend to much time here visiting his little sister.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


 
i didn't know his 'lil sis lived out ur way, any confirmed sightings? as u can expect  he's a big deal here...although after last night he may have needed to lay low, low, low 

kfed - go stimulate the economy


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Mac - Happy Travels and we'll see you on the 10th  

... where is Andy/Rob these days??? Haven't seen him post in ages  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy All!!Just got back from the doc(he must love my blood everytime I go he is taking it)Oh well-BP was good.I gained 9lbs in 3 months  Once DW finds out that 5 mile walk gonna be 10 miles now 

Your right B&L,have not heard from RAPstar in a long time


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> Howdy All!!Just got back from the doc(he must love my blood everytime I go he is taking it)Oh well-BP was good.I gained 9lbs in 3 months  Once DW finds out that 5 mile walk gonna be 10 miles now
> 
> Your right B&L,have not heard from RAPstar in a long time



tell her muscle weighs more

Just got a call from doctor's office, Luke, 13 has slight pneumonia--they want him to stay home another day-- 
he's will be so far behind it won't even be funny 
I just picked up a form letter from the science teacher that said he was one of several that hadn't turned in an assignment--if he turns it in now he will still get an F 64 instead of zero factored in.  This assignment was from a day off sick from the last time that he swears he didn't know needed turned in--they even did some of it in class--I'm writing a note pleading for mercy--we went round and round with this teacher two years ago with DD

We've been told she has been teaching for years and if the pushy parents from my daughter's class couldn't get rid of her, then there is no hope.... 

(plus Luke is starting to get on my "last" nerve)


----------



## loribell

Janet Big Ben's little sister plays basketball for the University of Oklahoma. http://www.soonersports.com/sports/w-baskbl/mtt/roethlisberger_carlee00.html

From what I understand he is here a lot to watch her. Sits in the stands with Toby Keith (country music star from here in case you don't know who he is) with hats pulled down low so they won't be bothered. I think they pretty well do get left alone.


----------



## loribell

Minniejack - I hope Luke is feeling better soon. We had problems with one of Mikey's teachers last year when he was out sick. Good luck.

Katie - How are you enjoying your new house? How is Patty? How is the wedding planning coming along?


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> tell her muscle weighs more
> 
> Just got a call from doctor's office, Luke, 13 has slight pneumonia--they want him to stay home another day--
> he's will be so far behind it won't even be funny
> I just picked up a form letter from the science teacher that said he was one of several that hadn't turned in an assignment--if he turns it in now he will still get an F 64 instead of zero factored in.  This assignment was from a day off sick from the last time that he swears he didn't know needed turned in--they even did some of it in class--I'm writing a note pleading for mercy--we went round and round with this teacher two years ago with DD
> 
> We've been told she has been teaching for years and if the pushy parents from my daughter's class couldn't get rid of her, then there is no hope....
> 
> (plus Luke is starting to get on my "last" nerve)



Pneumonia,thats harsh.Hope he gets well soon.To ketch up on school work is hard.The teachers down here donn't give any breaks on bieng sick!! All you can do is talk too the guidance counsler for make-up work..



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Mac - Happy Travels and we'll see you on the 10th
> 
> ... where is Andy/Rob these days??? Haven't seen him post in ages  *



B&L were are you staying at during HHN??

Also I'm putting out a APBFor RAPstar!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Been gone too long!!



that smiley i put up there is supposed to be a cop,not a blue light spiecal at k-mart


----------



## keishashadow

lori - cool, i didn't know that, thanks for posting 

Luke can now say "i told u so" poor kid!

mac - i thought Thursday was the big day , hope i didn't miss wishing u the bestest trip ever


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> B&L were are you staying at during HHN??


*... we're staying on-site at Disney ... with our AP's we got a great rate for the room - and with us staying for 12 nights, the savings add up
*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... we're staying on-site at Disney ... with our AP's we got a great rate for the room - and with us staying for 12 nights, the savings add up
> *



Thats KOOL,will you stick around for a soda or beer??

If not we understand its a long ride back too DW!!!

OK looking at the clock its almost 9pm.Long day tommorrow.I'm out!!

RAPstar please check in!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick check in...
Had grandma's wake (visitation) last night and funeral today.

Had a good time catching up and visiting with cousins and other family members I haven't seen in quite awhile!

Going to the masoleum wasn't as scary as I thought it would be- it was quite interesting. This one worker showed us where my grandma was going to be placed and he cracked some kind of joke. He said that there are so many Italians placed here, that he called it a "pizza palace".  

Extremely tired. 
Gotta run and hopefully catch up with you homies tomorrow


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> Thats KOOL,will you stick around for a soda or beer??
> 
> If not we understand its a long ride back too DW!!!



*Of course ... it'll still be early for us anyway ... we're 2 hours behind you guys in FL.   
*


----------



## macraven

quick check in homies.
i'm about to start the laundry now.

where is donald duck at this time.....i heard he loves doing laundry... 

luke, oh my...at first i was thinking maybe he had mono.  hope he gets the right meds for his pneumonia.

yea, andy is missing.
he goes on his trip, comes back and divorces us.

i demand a recount....!!  i mean, i want him back.....

keisha, you had it right, i leave thursday morning.  car service picks me up at 5 am so i have to get up at 4 am to finish packing......

i told myself i would get to bed at 9 tomorrow night and would throw things in the suitcase when i woke up.

there's not much to throw.....very few of my clothes fit right now.
i'll be lucky to find some things in my closet.

and if i look dorky, i can blame it on last minute packing.....

i did send a box of candy to my disney resort yesterday.....i'm bad

no, it's not for me.
i take candy to the other csw members each year.

i had more doc appointments today and one more tomorrow.
once i have that done, i can concentrate on getting ready for the trip.

i have a stress fracture now in one of my legs. 
i think i'll leave the crutches at home.
too much to deal with.

if i feel bad, i will hop.......
seriously, many people get stress fractures and can still walk around ok.
they don't cast you anymore like they used to.

i do not think i will be on tomorrow. 
i will do a quick drive by but probably not long enough to visit.

i will see you all back here on tuesday oct 14, after my doc appointment.

yea, had to schedule a couple of them before the doc would okay my trip.


hold down the fort here homies.
i'll be missing each and everyone of youse.

where's scotlass these days......?
she's MIA also..


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Haven't been on due to trying to move but so far all we have got is some boxes moved and we are calling a moving service to move the big stuff.*


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ...

been busy here too. My son had his B-day party ..finally . i don't know but what do you guys think . My sons friends were acting up at the party and their parents are there yacking away and nobody says anything . I am sorry I know they are excited and high on sugar but really shouldn't you control your kids a little and not leave it to the party host? I felt bad for these two girls working the party and I was then being the bad guy with them and myself  yelling at kids. It gave me a  .

My DD has bowling today and they are having team tryouts again . i know she will make the team as she bowled a 171 yeasterday at DS 's party .

the other one has soccer and now i gotta go now the phone is ringing. 

BBL


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies*
> *Haven't been on due to trying to move but so far all we have got is some boxes moved and we are calling a moving service to move the big stuff.*


pack, pack, pack...tell those DSs carrying boxes will build muscles...chick like that 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... we're staying on-site at Disney ... with our AP's we got a great rate for the room - and with us staying for 12 nights, the savings add up*


 
lucky duck...check ur Alamo rate IG, just misses my dates  

mary guess the parents were too busy socializing 

hey mac - have a great trip, don't partee too hardee though


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> pack, pack, pack...tell those DSs carrying boxes will build muscles...chick like that
> 
> 
> 
> lucky duck...check ur Alamo rate IG, just misses my dates
> 
> mary guess the parents were too busy socializing
> 
> hey mac - have a great trip, don't partee too hardee though




  .. That picture is great . I need those pumpkins in front of my house.  

Yup parents too busy socializing and not watching their kids . I am SOOOO Over the party thing . i am thinking next year about a long weekend away.


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy All.Just flying-bye to say hellow..

Still no RAPstar???? 

Hope he is just working hard and nothings wrong!!!!!This is not like him tho!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> lucky duck...check ur Alamo rate IG, just misses my dates


*... checked but still have a better rate with National  *



donaldduck352 said:


> Still no RAPstar????
> 
> Hope he is just working hard and nothings wrong!!!!!This is not like him tho!!



*Yeah I know ... might have to send out a search party for him *


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> quick check in homies.
> i'm about to start the laundry now.
> 
> 
> keisha, you had it right, i leave thursday morning.  car service picks me up at 5 am so i have to get up at 4 am to finish packing......
> 
> i told myself i would get to bed at 9 tomorrow night and would throw things in the suitcase when i woke up.
> 
> there's not much to throw.....very few of my clothes fit right now.
> i'll be lucky to find some things in my closet.
> 
> and if i look dorky, i can blame it on last minute packing.....
> 
> i did send a box of candy to my disney resort yesterday.....i'm bad
> 
> no, it's not for me.
> i take candy to the other csw members each year.
> 
> i had more doc appointments today and one more tomorrow.
> once i have that done, i can concentrate on getting ready for the trip.
> 
> i have a stress fracture now in one of my legs.
> i think i'll leave the crutches at home.
> too much to deal with.
> 
> if i feel bad, i will hop.......
> seriously, many people get stress fractures and can still walk around ok.
> they don't cast you anymore like they used to.
> 
> i do not think i will be on tomorrow.
> i will do a quick drive by but probably not long enough to visit.
> 
> i will see you all back here on tuesday oct 14, after my doc appointment.
> 
> yea, had to schedule a couple of them before the doc would okay my trip.
> 
> 
> hold down the fort here homies.
> i'll be missing each and everyone of youse.


Mac   
Praying for you. Please take good care of yourself in the motherland and at the darkside. 
Have a great trip!  

We will miss you too  
We'll hold down the fort for you


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack- hope Luke is getting better from the pneumonia  

St. L- hope everything is going well with the move  

Hi to all


----------



## donaldduck352

Well I was wright,gaining wieght=more walking now.We have a nature preserve 1/2mile down the road.About 10,000acres with marked trails,thats fine.Dw said double time today-OK lets hit the nature trail..MY BAD>>we got lost for almost 2hrs I told her too stick too the blue trail that follows the river.But NO this trail looks beautiful................

SO after what seems like a 10mile hike and 2quarts of blood from the bugs>I found the blue trail again.. And DW laughs and says that was a good hike.YEAH maybe to her 

I know these woods I'll take her on a hike tommorrow she wont forget..HAHAHA 

I'm wore totally out and about to watch IronMan on CD,so goodnight all>>>>>>catcha in the morn


----------



## keishashadow

wonder if mac is packed 

*Q:  *u'd think i'd know this (yet never stayed off site & it's hasn't come up), we're heading back to Universal after cruise, then late flight home...

just wondering will AP get free or discounted parking in garage?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> wonder if mac is packed
> 
> *Q:  *u'd think i'd know this (yet never stayed off site & it's hasn't come up), we're heading back to Universal after cruise, then late flight home...
> 
> just wondering will AP get free or discounted parking in garage?



* yes your AP will get you complimentary parking in the garage*


----------



## lachica

keishashadow said:


> *Q:  *just wondering will AP get free or discounted parking in garage?



Depends on your AP.
Power Pass no perks
Preferred: free reg. parking and $5 for pref. parking
Premier: free pref. parking, and free valet* except on special events and holidays.


----------



## bubba's mom

she has the 'preferred'


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> she has the 'preferred'


 
indeed i do thanks all

that garage is mighty far away...guess i should allow a good 1/2 hour to get to & fro (knowing me, longer on way back lol)


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> wonder if mac is packed




you know me too well......... 

yup, if you are on the east coast, it is now after midnight.

just got back home from doing grocery shopping for sons.


now i have to pack.

keisha knows my procrastinating ways.   

i have my alarm set for 4 am........

a couple of hours of shut eye and i'll try to sleep on the plane.



see you homies when i get back.

be good.

will miss all of youse, including scotlass......


----------



## RAPstar

"I work all night, I work all day to pay the bills I have to pay". When I'm tired, I quote ABBA. Deal with it.


----------



## tlinus

RAPstar said:


> "I work all night, I work all day to pay the bills I have to pay". When I'm tired, I quote ABBA. Deal with it.



glad to see that it is work that is keeping you busy - stop in when you can


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> you know me too well.........
> 
> yup, if you are on the east coast, it is now after midnight.
> 
> just got back home from doing grocery shopping for sons.
> 
> 
> now i have to pack.
> 
> keisha knows my procrastinating ways.
> 
> i have my alarm set for 4 am........
> 
> a couple of hours of shut eye and i'll try to sleep on the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> see you homies when i get back.
> 
> be good.
> 
> will miss all of youse, including scotlass......





mac is on her way to the airport (530AM her time)

Have a wonderful vacation and be easy on your leg.....I am thinking of you and will talk to you on the 14th


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies!!*

*Time to get up!!! *

It's Thursday and the Phillies are up in the series 1-0. Me and DH going tonight and hoping for 2-0 going back to Milwaukee


----------



## donaldduck352

And good morning from Florida also!!

Glad too hear from ya RAPstar!!

Now we need SCOTLASS to check in!!




Have a great day all,I'm off to work..


----------



## Steady Riot

whats a DH is see it all the time on here...


----------



## donaldduck352

Steady Riot said:


> whats a DH is see it all the time on here...




Disney or Darling Husband.----Its the DISboards so we try and keep the lingo DISNEY friendly..Even tho most of us on this board are PROUD REDHEADED STEPCHILDREN OF THE DISboards----We still love WDW!!!
DW=Darrling or Disney wife
DS=Darling or Disney son
DD=Darlig or Disney daughter  etc. etc.


----------



## Steady Riot

haha alrighty thanks!


----------



## tlinus

Steady Riot said:


> whats a DH is see it all the time on here...




Mine is definately Darling or Dear Husband!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

tlinus said:


> Mine is definately Darling or Dear Husband!!!




Yeah I like darling or Dear better myself


----------



## Metro West

In case anyone is coming down this month and is looking for a Halloween evening, this link has lots of information about events in the Orlando area:

http://www.wftv.com/halloween/index.html


----------



## dlbbwu

Hi everyone...Been a while since I have checked the boards (sorry)...Too busy with tennis tournaments and work...Have some bad news...

The other half wants to plan a trip during Spring break (March 21-29) and she wants to go to the "dark side" (if you will).  I have been trying to direct her back to Universal, but I think the her and the kids have turned on me.  I even mentioned about doing both, but they were animate about Disney (ouch, I said it).
So I have to plan a trip during those times for Disney.  Granted, we have been there before but it has been many moons ago, and I haven't a clue.  I have been trying to get info from the "other side" boards, but they are not as helpful as everyone here has been for our previous trip last June to Universal.
In conclusion...any advice would be appreciated.  Here are the known facts..Polynesian (no matter what), a dining plan, and the Disney Magical Express.  I wish they had a "Express" line, but of course they don't.

Any or all advice will be very helpful.  Sorry to disappoint everyone, for I cannot afford a divorce and i would truly miss the kids if I did not follow their wishes.. 

Meanwhile it is cold here....48 degrees...Yikes...almost need a jacket...


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> "I work all night, I work all day to pay the bills I have to pay". When I'm tired, I quote ABBA. Deal with it.


 
why do i feel like we've been scolded 

keep that nose to the grind wheel!  need to start saving for the next trip 



Steady Riot said:


> whats a DH is see it all the time on here...


 
depending on how the day has played out @ my house, the "D" in DH can have other connotations 

Donald - @ the risk of getting too lengthy OT here, ill send a pm re disney strategy 

have a good one all...mac should almost be in MCO by now


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu said:


> Any or all advice will be very helpful.  Sorry to disappoint everyone, for I cannot afford a divorce and i would truly miss the kids if I did not follow their wishes..



   




Okay so what are you wanting to know exactly? 

The Poly is a wonderful resort. I would do lagoon view if at all possible. It is amazing to sit out on your balacony and watch the castle change colors at bed time. 

You said you had been many moons ago. Did you stay onsite then? If so there is always a possibility that Disney will have a code associated with your info. Ask when you call for ressies. If they don't you can go ahead and book your room but keep an eye out or call back every once in a while to see if any codes have come out. Mousesavers . com is a great place to check for codes. 

There will be 3 dining plans in 2009. Quick service is 2 CS meals and 2 snacks for each night of your stay, plus refillable mug. CS meal is: 1 entree or combo meal and one dessert plus nonalcoholic beverage. (No dessert with breakfast. They substitute juice). $29.99/$8.99

Regular dining is 1 CS, 1 TS and 1 snack for each night of your stay. No mug.
CS same as above. TS is entree and dessert (or full buffet). TS doesn't include an appetizer for adults but does include one for children. $39.99/$10.99

Deluxe is 3 meal credits (can be either CS or TS) and 2 snacks for each night of your stay plus refillable mug. Appetizers and desserts included at TS for everyone. $71.99/$20.99

The prices are per night of your stay, not per day.

From what I have seen most people say the Deluxe plan is just too much food. 

Also make sure you make your dining reservations well in advance. I think they will be back to 180 day advance adr's by the end of Oct. The Dis has March hours posted already. Check them & check which parks have extra magic hours so you can decide which park you want to go to on which day so you can plan your dining reservations around that. 


For Magical Express you just give your airline info to Disney's hotel reservation line. They will send you tags to attach to your bags and a booklet with tickets for getting on ME. Once you get to the airport you go directly down to ceck in with ME, they will send you to your hotel line, you get on the bus and they drop you at your resort. Your luggage will appear in your room later in the day. If you will want to swim or change before doing anything you will need to pack something in your carry on bags. 

You may be going ealy enough that it won't be extremely busy. Easter is around the middle of April in 09 I believe. There are ways to avoid lines in disney too. We can get more in to that later if you want. 


If you need any help planning just let me know. We spend more time at Disney than at Universal so that is what I am good at.

And go have fun!


----------



## loribell

Obviously I was not as pc as Janet. I gave my advice here.


----------



## minniejack

dlbbwu said:
			
		

> Any or all advice will be very helpful.  Sorry to disappoint everyone, for I cannot afford a divorce and i would truly miss the kids if I did not follow their wishes..


----------



## loribell

How is Luke today?


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> Disney or Darling Husband.----Its the DISboards so we try and keep the lingo DISNEY friendly..Even tho most of us on this board are PROUD REDHEADED STEPCHILDREN OF THE DISboards----We still love WDW!!!
> DW=Darrling or Disney wife
> DS=Darling or Disney son
> DD=Darlig or Disney daughter  etc. etc.



DS is obviously feeling better so therefore he falls into the "Dang" Son along with his equally obnoxious father, otherwise known as Dam* Husband.

Ohhhh and Good Morning everyone and thanks for all of the get well wishes for Luke--he's back at school today and he only has 4 weeks to go before report cards.... 

What is Mac doing right at this moment....probably getting her FOTL pass....

Donald...I'm telling you, tell your wife that muscle weighs more...


----------



## loribell

I think Mac is starting her trip at Disney. I'm not sure if she has had time to get to her hotel yet but it is probably getting close.

I'm glad Luke is better and is out of your hair!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ...

Started to get ready for the holidays . yes the one that has  that man checking a list and feeding a red nosed deer. the school PTA at DS school has a holiday fair and I am doing some crafts for it . Just put sucker on my head and call it a day .


Getting the house ready for halloween this weekend . I was suppose to do it today but i went to the PTA room and that was the whole day. 

I am so tired today i just don't know why. I think the past two days off from school and work has made me a little off. Not like i wasn't a little off anyway   

Ok off to get the kids soon 

Try to BBL 

Glad Luke is feeling better and hope Mac is in the sun by the pool .


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Hey all ...
> 
> Started to get ready for the holidays . yes the one that has  that man checking a list and feeding a red nosed deer. the school PTA at DS school has a holiday fair and I am doing some crafts for it . Just put sucker on my head and call it a day .
> Getting the house ready for halloween this weekend . I was suppose to do it today but i went to the PTA room and that was the whole day.
> 
> I am so tired today i just don't know why. I think the past two days off from school and work has made me a little off. Not like i wasn't a little off anyway   Ok off to get the kids soon
> 
> Try to BBL
> 
> Glad Luke is feeling better and hope Mac is in the sun by the pool .



thanks about Luke
I think you answered your own question--it's easy now, altogether....."No" "no" "no"......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Glad to see you're still in the land of the living Andy/Rob    We were getting worried about you!

Dave - it was cool like that here last week, but this week we seem to have gotten another week of warm weather.

Yep ... Mac is going to the motherland before heading to Universal *


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> DS is obviously feeling better so therefore he falls into the "Dang" Son along with his equally obnoxious father, otherwise known as Dam* Husband.



  Yeah that works also  

As far as Dw thinking muscle weighs more then fat,she say yeah sure all them 12oz curls(or pork chops in a can) you do are showing the muscles   



Glad too hear from ya again Dave.WDW is not that bad Maybe you can slip in US for a quick ride on the hulk and be back before lunch..

Only a few we have not heard from in awhile now is Scotlass and cooper  Were you all at??

Lawrence I feel for Ya,I hate moving.Hope everything is going smoooth!!

I'm sure mac is settled in and having fun by now!!

Thank you Todd for the link,some of that I'll try to take in next week..Depends how hard WE party on the 10th


----------



## coastermom

well DS has a math test in the morning and I can't get this 2nd grade math. He has it right and I am doing something wrong . Go figure  . They are teaching what is called a missing number tree. Kind of like a puzzle with numbers . I got it at the end the across lines are numbered and counted as single numbers . The down lines are numbered and counted by 10's . Now my question is WILL ANYONE EVER  NEED TO USE THIS IN LIFE???  He is in 2nd grade shouldn't they be adding and subtracting? Time , Money all this other stuff not puzzles . 

I am so tired this week . We are off to another busy weekend and just got invited to another wedding   . I have to say it is just friends from my DH 's job and we might not even go . It is the Sunday after Thanksgiving . I live on an island with three bridges to get to it . The traffic on a regular day is bad never mind after a holiday weekend. It is very   . It may be a pass on this party . 

I hope Mac is having a good night at the motherland . I just love vacation in the motherland and darkside . I think I need to move closer to that area . I am looking to leave here anyway . Our CRAZY Mayor wants to run for a third term as mayor. I just don't think four more years of him is what will make me want to stay in NYC. 

Off to bed it is 8:30 and I am sleepy at the computer  . See everyone in the morning ...

Then it will be FRIDAY


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Tomorrow is Friday!!!!

Anyone watching the debate?  (Not talking politics, just curious)


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning AllITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## tlinus

*Morning all!!!*


What an awesome ball game last night!! The place was crazy  

minnie - Glad to hear Luke is doing better.

Dave - you have come to the right peeps.....even though this is the Uni side, plenty of the regulars are lovers of both parks. Lori gave you a great starting point.

Donald - I agree with the others. Tell wifey that muscle weighs more than fat   Because it does ya know.

We have homecoming this weekend. Yep - even at the Pee Wee level. The kids play their games all day and at night there is a huge party on the football fields.....bonfire, and this year cow pie bingo   That will take up my whole day tomorrow. Sunday will be football watching and cleaning the cars out - they need it  

Anyone have any huge plans??

Mac is waking up in Orlando today   can't wait to hear her tales of adventure.


----------



## donaldduck352

No not me just the regular honey dews and for me.I might try to sqeeze in some fishing!!

I got too ask what is cow pie bingo????


----------



## tlinus

This is the first time i have heard of it too.....

We had to sell raffle tickets.....each ticket gets a square on this huge grid drawn on the ground. then they let the cow loose  and wherever she "goes" wins the $$$$$. Kinda gross, you know, but I kinda hope the cow poops on my name!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

tlinus said:


> This is the first time i have heard of it too.....
> 
> We had to sell raffle tickets.....each ticket gets a square on this huge grid drawn on the ground. then they let the cow loose  and wherever she "goes" wins the $$$$$. Kinda gross, you know, but I kinda hope the cow poops on my name!!!




  Now that sounds like fun.Except for the clean-up crew!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, the end of week is finally here!  it's in the 40's & friday...woo-hoo, heat wave coming this weekend supposed to dry out & hit 60 , cannot wait for warm & sunny FLA weather 



KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone watching the debate? (Not talking politics, just curious)


 
natch , heck i even sported my new Sarah 'do yesterday 




tlinus said:


> * I kinda hope the cow poops on my name!!!*


 
i smell a tag or maybe it's just the cow pies!


----------



## dlbbwu

Donald:  Yes I am trying to get back in the swing...thanks for the hello...

Everyone...Thanks for the hints and tips and suggestions on my upcoming trip to Disneyworld in March 09.  I still have not done anything because of contemplating whether I should get the flight first or the hotel.  Most people would say the hotel, but my last Universal trip this past June I got the flight first, then the hotel...

I am a procrastinator (sp?), what can I say....


----------



## marciemi

I had to scrape my car this morning before leaving!   What's up with that?  Got down to 31 last night!  Last Friday (7 days ago) it was 83!!  Guess we're going to finish cleaning out the garage this weekend or my 16 year old is going to start parking outside!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Hope Mac is enjoying herself in the motherland ... we'll be joining her in 5 short days  

I'm not going near that cow pie comment ...  *



dlbbwu said:


> Donald:  Yes I am trying to get back in the swing...thanks for the hello...
> 
> Everyone...Thanks for the hints and tips and suggestions on my upcoming trip to Disneyworld in March 09.  I still have not done anything because of contemplating whether I should get the flight first or the hotel.  Most people would say the hotel, but my last Universal trip this past June I got the flight first, then the hotel...
> 
> I am a procrastinator (sp?), what can I say....


*
Dave, we always buy our flights before booking the hotel - there will always be a hotel room available somewhere for the dates we choose - be it on-site or off-site.  For us, the price of the flight, plus flight times and connections are more important than where we stay.  We always rent a car so if that hotel is off-site rather than on-site that's OK.*



marciemi said:


> I had to scrape my car this morning before leaving!   What's up with that?  Got down to 31 last night!  Last Friday (7 days ago) it was 83!!  Guess we're going to finish cleaning out the garage this weekend or my 16 year old is going to start parking outside!


* We had to do that a couple weeks ago already however the temps have been very nice over the past week or so here - almost like summer doesn't want to leave.  I know it won't last as October is typically fairly cool up here in northern Alberta. *


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> morning all, the end of week is finally here!  it's in the 40's & friday...woo-hoo, heat wave coming this weekend supposed to dry out & hit 60 , cannot wait for warm & sunny FLA weather
> 
> 
> 
> natch , heck i even sported my new Sarah 'do yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i smell a tag or maybe it's just the cow pies!*




where's mac when you need to cash in a favor


----------



## donaldduck352

Hellow all.Just think in 6 days I'll be at HRH,and 7days to my turn at HHN on the RIP tour


----------



## roseprincess

Good afternoon homies!

Yesterday my kids had a half day of school. Then we went back to school for parent/teacher/ student conferences in the afternoon. Conferences went pretty well. DH was at work all yesterday and today.
Today the kids were off of school. I finally was able to sleep in this morning, as the kids didn't need to get up for school  



K-Fish- I started watching the debate last night, then I unfortunately fell asleep during it  I was just too tired to watch the rest of it. Chrissy was supposed to watch 5 min of it for social studies class for school.
Now I have to help her write up a small summary of the debate.



random ramblings:
I will definitely miss my grandma, not being able to visit her at the nurs. home anymore  My family and I had some really good times with her, visiting her. I definitely know she is in a much better place  

Happy for a friend that reads here once in awhile. Friend is a worship leader/teacher for 4th/5th grade children's ministry at his church. Congrats!  



Hi to all   

It's sure been cold here, too in the Chicago area. brrr!
It feels like November here instead of early October!

Looks like some of youse homies are leaving soon and joining Mac at HHN


----------



## keishashadow

scraping car windows  im going to pretend i didn't read that 

rose - grief is such a long process, hang in there

ma accidently broke her new glasses today, she was so upset...so glad WM still had the same frames & they were able to pop the 4 month old lenses back, a quck fix...how often does that happen? 

been making dining ressies @ U today & was able to snag a Fantasmic @ H&V, im ready now tick-tock!


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm....evidently, everybody else has a life 

enjoy the weekend all


----------



## cruiserkaren

donaldduck352 said:


> Hellow all.Just think in 6 days I'll be at HRH,and 7days to my turn at HHN on the RIP tour



Not to butt in on your circle here, but I was wondering what day you will be at HRH?  It sounds awfully close to ours.  We will be checking in at the HRH on the 12th.  It's our first onsite trip to Universal.  Also our first trip to Universal since May 2001.


----------



## roseprincess

Good Saturday morning homies-

I thought I'd share some pics of my grandma and my family with her.

Here are us girls with grandma on Mother's Day this yr. Left to Right: my cousin Christina, me, my mom, my Aunt Rita(my mom's sister and Christina's mom), my DD Chrissy, and grandma sitting.





DD Chrissy and DS Matthew with grandma-in 2006,at the nursing home summer BBQ.





Chrissy w/ grandma, about 3 yrs ago, I think Christmas 2005, in the conference room at nursing home. One of my favorite pics.


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> rose - grief is such a long process, hang in there
> 
> ma accidently broke her new glasses today, she was so upset...so glad WM still had the same frames & they were able to pop the 4 month old lenses back, a quck fix...how often does that happen?


Thanks, Janet. I'm doing fine  

Sorry to hear of your mother broke her glasses. It happens unfortunately. 
Glad they got fixed  


Hi to all


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning all!

Its the weekend! 

Great pics Rose!


Hi to all and enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## dlbbwu

Hello karen from Indiana, also...Evansville that is....


----------



## loribell

cruiserkaren said:


> Not to butt in on your circle here, but I was wondering what day you will be at HRH?  It sounds awfully close to ours.  We will be checking in at the HRH on the 12th.  It's our first onsite trip to Universal.  Also our first trip to Universal since May 2001.





You are absolutely not butting in to any circle here. Everyone is welcome! Please jump in and just start yakking. So with that said...







Rose your Grandma was a lovely woman. Enjoy all your good memories of her.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone!!  

Rose -wonderful pictures.  Thanks for sharing those!

cruiserkaren ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - you are definitely not butting in ... we're a friendly bunch here - jump in, chat, ask questions.  Our official "greeter" Macraven is on vacation right now or she would have formally welcomed you.

Donald - one would think you're excited for your trip to HHN and our RIP tour *


----------



## keishashadow

yepper all r welcome here, only caveat (sp) we play nice , fyi, there's a post ur date for HHN thread

lori - liking that monkey doormat 

rose - great pics, such a strong family resemblence...amazing 

another winning day so far, go Pens & Notre Dame, OSU on the tube...only good thing about fall is football imo


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks, homies  

Welcome to the newbies here! 


Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## hack2112

Wait.  We're friendly?


----------



## Metro West

Morning folks...going back to HHN for the second time tonight.


----------



## loribell

Have fun Todd! 

Yes Hack2112, we are a friendly bunch of thugs. 

Janet are you an Ohio State fan? Saw they barely squeaked out a win. My Sooners had another blow out. I am happy to say they are looking very solid this year. I watched a lot of football yesterday.


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Have fun Todd!
> 
> Yes Hack2112, we are a friendly bunch of thugs.
> 
> Janet are you an Ohio State fan? Saw they barely squeaked out a win. My Sooners had another blow out. I am happy to say they are looking very solid this year. I watched a lot of football yesterday.


 
Congrats to the Sooners Lori 

Ohio state fan would be too strong of a term moreso following rookie QB from PIT area *Tyrell Prior* a phenom in HS will be interesting to see how far he progresses .  

don't bet the house on the Steelers tonight...lost track of all the guys hurt/knocked out for the season...had to call up players cut before just because they knew the plays 

Todd - have fun @ HHN...take notes 

have to finish outdoor halloween decs today...think i'll wait awhile it's 38 degres & foggy..have a great one all


----------



## tlinus

Happy football Sunday all - where is our penny with the weekly updates for sports??

The Homecoming yesterday was a great time. Frank's team lost, unfortunately, 25-6. But they played hard and had a great time. The bonfire was great and someone won 4000 bucks for a cow pooping on their name  

I was getting Court a meatball sandwich and wasn't watching where I was walking and tripped on the concrete handicapped ramp and threw my back out of whack again - but other than that, a great time was had by all.

Need to clean out the cars today, especially my mess of a van. Do some laundering and watch some football and baseball. 

Janet - if they told you the last ressie is at 3:30, then I would stick to it....don't want to risk not getting yer grub on - Court's favorite place, ya know. If you get done early, take a spin on the Mummy to kill some time. But it could take you an hour to eat  , and don't forget to ask for happy hour pricing on your pints - At 3:30 it will be Happy Hour and I ate there around the same time....I asked and did in fact receive the discounted price. Also don't forget to give your server the AAA card for your discount.


----------



## loribell

Well then Janet good luck to young Mr. Prior! I hope he has a fabulouos career. And I have to agree with Tracy, take that 3:30 ressie then take your time figuring out what you want to order. 

Tracie - I hope your back is okay. Glad you guys had a great time. Pics?


----------



## loribell

I forgot to add that I want to see pics of those halloween decorations when you are done Janet. 


And that remids me, Katie how bout some pics of that house you bought? How are things going with it? How is the wedding planning coming along? What is the date again? How is Patty & where in the heck has she been? Has swimming started back up? If so how is your team doing? 

Guess that is enough for now!


----------



## cruiserkaren

Oh wow, thanks everyone! I have to say that's not the norm welcome around most of these boards.  

Ok, well since you offered here goes:

Anyone know what kind of cribs they have at HRH?  Pack n plays (like a playpen) or port-a-cribs.

Is MIB ok for my dd5?  I thought she'd love it, the shooting and spinning around, but it seems a lot of guides and such say it's a no no or a toss up.  I don't remember anything especially scary about it  but it has been 7 years since I rode it.  (She is a dare devil btw.  She hasn't ridden anything yet that was too fast or too high.  ) 

We will also have our dd1 with us.  Can she go on the Suess Land stuff?  Isn't is as long as she can sit up by herself, just no lap sitting?  Can she go on ET too or would that not be a good idea?  

That is all I can think of now but I know I have more!


----------



## cruiserkaren

dlbbwu said:


> Hello karen from Indiana, also...Evansville that is....



I'm pretty far from Evansville!  About 45 mile east of Indy, equally close to Ohio.  That's how I get away with calling myself a Bengals fan.  Although this season I don't call myself a Bengals fan too loudly. At 0-4 it's embarrassing.


----------



## circelli

I am back!!!  Man was that fun!!!  My boys ( all 3 ) including myself had a blast!!
My DH and I even got to go to HHN on Thursday night!! AWESOME!!
Groceries and such today hope to be back later!!


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm back.Went camping Friday and Saturday..The weather was great and the bugs were not bad at all!!They were 12 of us in all(all family)..WE havenn't took our tent out in years so putting it up was really funny!!Got to do this again soon!!

I see its pretty queit around here.Hope everyone is doing good>> 

Football Sunday


----------



## marciemi

cruiserkaren said:


> Oh wow, thanks everyone! I have to say that's not the norm welcome around most of these boards.
> 
> Ok, well since you offered here goes:
> 
> Anyone know what kind of cribs they have at HRH?  Pack n plays (like a playpen) or port-a-cribs.
> 
> Is MIB ok for my dd5?  I thought she'd love it, the shooting and spinning around, but it seems a lot of guides and such say it's a no no or a toss up.  I don't remember anything especially scary about it  but it has been 7 years since I rode it.  (She is a dare devil btw.  She hasn't ridden anything yet that was too fast or too high.  )
> 
> We will also have our dd1 with us.  Can she go on the Suess Land stuff?  Isn't is as long as she can sit up by herself, just no lap sitting?  Can she go on ET too or would that not be a good idea?
> 
> That is all I can think of now but I know I have more!



  Belated welcome here!!  Caught up in homecoming stuff yesterday - pics to follow once I get them uploaded!

You'll find that although we're friendly here, no one stays on topic very well.  Don't feel as if you're being ignored - just keep harassing everyone!   

Can't help you with the crib - we've been to Universal three times- first time was pre-kids, once when they were young (but stayed at WDW) and last time was last summer when mine were all teens or pretty close.  As far as MIB, I'd say you'd have to base it on your daughter.  My niece (then 5) went to WDW last spring.   She went on Tower of Terror and enjoyed it but her folks had her skip Pirates of the Caribbean because they were sure she'd be afraid on it.     Like you, I can't think of anything really "scary" about MIB, but I also remember going on the Land boat ride with a kid (then 3) freaking out because there was thunder in one of the scenes!  If she does fine with other dark/loud rides, then I'd try it.  If those seem to turn her off, then maybe not.

I thought the same as you on the Seuss rides as well - that it was no "lap" children.  I would recommend against ET from our personal experience.  Took youngest DS on it when he was a couple months shy of 2.  They kind of have to sit on their own, individual "bicycle", so they're not right next to you.  Of course as soon as I tried to sit DS down, he screamed and tried to climb over on me (there's a slight gap).  Basically I ended up holding him down in his seat while he screamed until we left the loading area, then letting him lean over and climb into my lap, then getting yelled at when got back into the unloading area.  He certainly didn't enjoy it!  

I do know there are a lot more experts here than me so come on guys - help out!

Royce and Stephen are at the Packers' game right now.  As of Friday our local cable network (Time Warner) is no longer carrying the local Fox affiliate so we don't get the Packers' games anymore.   We did go get our free antenna from them on Friday to get the game, but of course DH didn't set it up before he left and of course I don't know how.  Matt's fast asleep after his exhausting time partying until 3:30 after homecoming.  

Eric had a busy day yesterday too.  Went to the first ever Wisconsin Rubik's Cube competition.  There were people from 5 states there - mostly in the 11-22 age range.  He got I think 2 fifth places, and a 6th and a 10th place in the various competitions (different sized cubes).  He was hoping for a 3rd or higher to get one of the cool medals, but had a great time anyways talking to all the other "cube geeks"!


----------



## marciemi

Okay - photo time!  (Oh, incidentally Rose - I enjoyed seeing yours!).

Pics of Stephen's homecoming crew first.  They all went as a group, but he's the one in the blue striped shirt - the top left boy.  The girl he "likes" is next to him in the black dress:






The outside shot.  This time he's the tall kid in the back, with the "GF" just to the right of him in the shot.  Yes, she is a good foot shorter than he is!  And also close to a year older.  She just got her drivers' license this week - he isn't even eligible to get his permit/temp until the end of January!






Next, Matt and his friends.  They're all much more formal.  Evidently I didn't know this, but you're not allowed to wear a tie to homecoming unless you have a date?   So Stephen couldn't wear a tie.  Matt could, but didn't, since his GF told him not to.  As well as what to wear.  You know how it is!    Anyways, he's (again!) the tall kid in the middle back in blue, with his girlfriend just to the left in teal.  






A closeup of him and the GF:






Them in her aunt's Beemer, which she lets each of her relatives drive to their first big dance once they turn 16:






Finally, Eric at his Rubik's competition.  He's the one in the white shirt with the cubes on it!  I had the camera for homecoming, so DH just videotaped most of the competition.  This is one of just a couple pics he took with his camera:






Enjoy!  I'm off to clean the basement (which I will NOT enjoy!).


----------



## RAPstar

PTR update!!! Sorry mac isn't here to read it, but I'm sure she'll love it when she gets back. Now off to eat, I'm straving ya'll!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

It's been awhile.  Have you missed me TERRIBLY?!?!?!?!?!?  I know you did, admit it.

Welcome to the newest homies!

I'm off to wake the wee one from a late nap, and then I'll be back to read the newest addition to Andy/Rob's TR.

((((((((HUGS)))))))) to all of you.  I've missed this place!

Taminator


----------



## Tinker-tude

Great TR, Andy!  Love all the pics.

I can't wait to go!  93 days and counting!

I just made our countdown posters today and hung them in one of our big kitchen windows.  I think I'll start packing now. 
       
       

Taminator


----------



## cruiserkaren

marciemi said:


> Belated welcome here!!  Caught up in homecoming stuff yesterday - pics to follow once I get them uploaded!
> 
> You'll find that although we're friendly here, no one stays on topic very well.  Don't feel as if you're being ignored - just keep harassing everyone!
> 
> Can't help you with the crib - we've been to Universal three times- first time was pre-kids, once when they were young (but stayed at WDW) and last time was last summer when mine were all teens or pretty close.  As far as MIB, I'd say you'd have to base it on your daughter.  My niece (then 5) went to WDW last spring.   She went on Tower of Terror and enjoyed it but her folks had her skip Pirates of the Caribbean because they were sure she'd be afraid on it.     Like you, I can't think of anything really "scary" about MIB, but I also remember going on the Land boat ride with a kid (then 3) freaking out because there was thunder in one of the scenes!  If she does fine with other dark/loud rides, then I'd try it.  If those seem to turn her off, then maybe not.
> 
> I thought the same as you on the Seuss rides as well - that it was no "lap" children.  I would recommend against ET from our personal experience.  Took youngest DS on it when he was a couple months shy of 2.  They kind of have to sit on their own, individual "bicycle", so they're not right next to you.  Of course as soon as I tried to sit DS down, he screamed and tried to climb over on me (there's a slight gap).  Basically I ended up holding him down in his seat while he screamed until we left the loading area, then letting him lean over and climb into my lap, then getting yelled at when got back into the unloading area.  He certainly didn't enjoy it!
> 
> I do know there are a lot more experts here than me so come on guys - help out!
> 
> Royce and Stephen are at the Packers' game right now.  As of Friday our local cable network (Time Warner) is no longer carrying the local Fox affiliate so we don't get the Packers' games anymore.   We did go get our free antenna from them on Friday to get the game, but of course DH didn't set it up before he left and of course I don't know how.  Matt's fast asleep after his exhausting time partying until 3:30 after homecoming.
> 
> Eric had a busy day yesterday too.  Went to the first ever Wisconsin Rubik's Cube competition.  There were people from 5 states there - mostly in the 11-22 age range.  He got I think 2 fifth places, and a 6th and a 10th place in the various competitions (different sized cubes).  He was hoping for a 3rd or higher to get one of the cool medals, but had a great time anyways talking to all the other "cube geeks"!



Thanks for that.  I'm thinking my dd will be good to go on MIB. She LOVES POTC.  We rode it about 5 times in a row at the Pirate & Princess Party in January. Today we watched a video of the Jaws ride on youtube and she was scared silly! She will most definitely not be on that one. 

I was thinking there was a gondola type thing on ET (kind of like Peter Pan) that you could chose to sit on instead of the bikes?  Anyway, I'm thinking we'll skip it with her.  We'll switch off.  So then she'd be ok on like the Cat In The Hat(?) ride?

Also very nice pictures of your son.  How cool about the beemer.  I thought I was sooo cool cause my aunt let me take her Mustang convertible to my Jr. prom.   Not wearing a tie unless you have a date?  I've never heard anything like that before.  I guess it'd make it easy for a girl to ask a guy to dance. She'd know what to look for.


----------



## loribell

Karen unfortunately I am not up on the crib situation at HRH either. Your dd could probably do MIB if the dark rides don't scare her. The only concern I would have is near the end where the big bug "eats" you. May scare her a little. Maybe there is video of it on You Tube. 

Also I'm not sure about lap sitting or not. I would however not take her on the Cat in the Hat ride. Those beds turn too hard whether she is on your lap or sitting alone. Just my opinion. 

Hey Macadamia of course we've missed ya!


----------



## donaldduck352

Its Monday again..I want to call in sick so bad.But I got a perfect attendence record,donn't want to blow it now..

Have a great day all..

Great Tr Andy,when I get off work I'm gonna read it again..


----------



## keishashadow

Monday, Monday....after staying up late to watch football is a drag 

Steelers pulled it out shocker, now we have a bye week to mend!

marci - look @ all those happy shining faces! they don't make such a fuss re homecoming here, never did...May Day is the big day to shine, May Court, etc. goes on for hours w/entertainment...interesting to see how different areas of the country observe things.  Nice that they had decent weather!



tlinus said:


> I was getting Court a meatball sandwich and wasn't watching where I was walking and tripped on the concrete handicapped ramp and threw my back out of whack again - but other than that, a great time was had by all.
> 
> Janet - if they told you the last ressie is at 3:30, then I would stick to it....don't want to risk not getting yer grub on - Court's favorite place, ya know. If you get done early, take a spin on the Mummy to kill some time. But it could take you an hour to eat  , and don't forget to ask for happy hour pricing on your pints - At 3:30 it will be Happy Hour and I ate there around the same time....I asked and did in fact receive the discounted price. Also don't forget to give your server the AAA card for your discount.


i didn't know they had happy hour & im terrible @ remembering to whip out AP or AAA card...im learning though lol.  honestly, more interested in finding a place to sit waiting for the house to open (bad back & all)...last time i had the fish & chips & the fish was mushy in the middle/undercooked?  guess i'll go back to the corned beef sammich, dh likes the stew 

sorry to hear u took a 'header' no pun intended ...keep an eye on it!



loribell said:


> Well then Janet good luck to young Mr. Prior! I hope he has a fabulouos career. And I have to agree with Tracy, take that 3:30 ressie then take your time figuring out what you want to order.
> 
> Tracie - I hope your back is okay. Glad you guys had a great time. Pics?


thanks, i've said it before & failed to follow thru  yet am going to @ least throw up some DL pics this week, will post



cruiserkaren said:


> I'm pretty far from Evansville! About 45 mile east of Indy, equally close to Ohio. That's how I get away with calling myself a Bengals fan. Although this season I don't call myself a Bengals fan too loudly. At 0-4 it's embarrassing.


 
it happens, great circle of sports & all 

jmho, i think Jimmy Neutron & moreso Cat in the Hat takes more peeps by surprise than as to bumpy/twisty factor than MIB.   Other than ur daughter's temperment as to thrill rides/darkness/noise; i'd base it more on how tall/weight for the more vigorous rides.  I'd take my 5 yo on it


----------



## marciemi

cruiserkaren said:


> Thanks for that.  I'm thinking my dd will be good to go on MIB. She LOVES POTC.  We rode it about 5 times in a row at the Pirate & Princess Party in January. Today we watched a video of the Jaws ride on youtube and she was scared silly! She will most definitely not be on that one.
> 
> I was thinking there was a gondola type thing on ET (kind of like Peter Pan) that you could chose to sit on instead of the bikes?  Anyway, I'm thinking we'll skip it with her.  We'll switch off.  So then she'd be ok on like the Cat In The Hat(?) ride?
> 
> Also very nice pictures of your son.  How cool about the beemer.  I thought I was sooo cool cause my aunt let me take her Mustang convertible to my Jr. prom.   Not wearing a tie unless you have a date?  I've never heard anything like that before.  I guess it'd make it easy for a girl to ask a guy to dance. She'd know what to look for.




We were upset by the folks on our ride on Jaws with young kids with them.  Not so much that they'd bring the kids (I realize some people have no idea of what to expect from the rides), but that they basically spent the entire ride laughing at the kids because they were terrified!   Yeah, great parents there.  Not to mention that the kids screaming pretty much ruined the ride for everyone else on it!

I vaguely recall the gondola type car at ET but don't remember seeing it this time or (obviously) being allowed to ride in it with a screaming kid the previous time.  Maybe it's only for special needs?  (And kids don't qualify?)

Thought it was funny that Matt had never heard the phrase "beemer" for BMW!  And I think the tie thing is just a school policy/mindset.  But they have Homecoming here in October, Snow Ball in February and then Prom for Juniors in April and Graduation Ball for Seniors in May.  All pretty equally formal.  I don't think people do things like limos and overnight policies normally for anything other than Graduation Ball (which most people in the world call prom I think!).  

And I know some of the other districts around here have banned homecoming.  Not the game, but the dance.  Lots of problems around here with vandalism, TP'ing, egging, etc.  The entire area is covered in TP right now.  The entire week is full of notes, emails, calls, etc. from the schools telling you that TP is vandalism, the kids will be charged and suspended, and suggesting other "wholesome" activities.  Seems like a lot of escalation from there, so I guess that's why they're doing away with it in parts!  May have been the origin!


----------



## loribell

Janet so glad your Stellers pulled it out. We stayed up and watched the game too. Poor Ben needs a break!


----------



## dlbbwu

cruiserkaren said:


> I'm pretty far from Evansville! About 45 mile east of Indy, equally close to Ohio. That's how I get away with calling myself a Bengals fan. Although this season I don't call myself a Bengals fan too loudly. At 0-4 it's embarrassing.


 
That's ok karen!  We are a tennis family and spend (it would seem) every other weekend up in Indy.  Since they have the most "tennis" people and also indoor courts.  In fact one high school up there has 30 outdoor courts.
So needless to say we know Indy....


----------



## keishashadow

Finally, have started Disneyland TR 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=28005171#post28005171


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ...

Been very busy here . My kids are always busy with activities on Saturday and then we headed out to Six Flags for Fright Fest . Lots of complaints this year over years past . Believe it or not there were not enough people out to scare anyone . NOT even Chicken me . Now they are making you pay for the Terror trails. I read the best thing there though . I will quote from the sign..." Terror trails are not intended for childern under the age of 12 but all childern under 2 are free. " Now who ever made that sign has got to be kidding me right ?  .

Work today  , My DH birthday is Tuesday and my father 's birthday is on Wed. So yes I am now out of cash again . Bowling team has started so now we are there twice a week and we need a new ball ... $110 with a discount  . I am only happy that soccer is almost over . 

Hope everyone is well and  I will try to ketchup as soon as I get a moment to myself. 

Try to BBL


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-
Back to a usual week this week here.

Trying to figure out what Chrissy should be for Halloween. I tried talking her into wearing this pumpkin costume she wore 2 yrs ago(for us to save money $ and she looked really cute in it   ). She doesn't want to wear it again. Maybe I'll talk her in being Candace from Phineas and Ferb show. 

Marcie- enjoyed the Homecoming pics  
Everyone looks lovely! Matt better watch where he puts his hand on the GF(in one of those pics)   

I'd never been to a high school dance, not even Prom, except for Turn-About
dance one yr. I wasn't in the popular crowd. 
But I was able to get into the high school musicals, plays for free, since I was in Drama Club in hs. I was the behind the scenes person- sold tickets and ushered   

Hi to all  

Gotta run.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve all..Hope your Monday was good!!

I got something to give ya a chuckle..

My neighbor is in her 70's.She is a widow,and has a beautiful house that has lap siding.I promised her if she would buy the bleach I would pressure wash it for her(spray it 1'st then use the washer too take it off)!!

I've done this 100times before,so you would think no biggie..

This is were it gets good.I spray the house with the bleach full strength-let it sit for 10mins or so-then start spraying..The wind got me in the wrong direction.So now I'm wearing the bleach-flushing my eyes and mouth with water  

Now my good work shirt(i should of changed i know)thats red is poka-dotted white.My hair lets not talk about that 

So I know what I'm gonna be for holloween now--CHRIS FARLEY!!!!!!

Oh the luck'o'the Irish sure donn't know me..

But it is kinda funny looking back on it now!!!!!!


Does it seem like a black clowd follows me around or what!


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm not poking fun at someone that past away(Chris Farley).

But the funniest thing I ever seen in my life on TV was Chris Farley and Patrick Swazey doing a bit on SNL about Chip And Dale dancers..   

If you never seen it let me know.I'll post the youtube video for ya...


----------



## loribell

Yep Donald youo should have changed first. 

I have seen that clip. I love Patrick Swayze.


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> Yep Donald youo should have changed first.
> 
> I have seen that clip. I love Patrick Swayze.




Clothes are easy.MY HAIR  Its gonna be red(well I am a proud redhead) I looked in the mirror and see it changed all ready>>SPOTTED RED!!
Not blonde>RED!!

Now I got too dye my hair  I love my grey and blonde streaks..DW is     her butt off now..I'm not going to HHN on friday with red spotted hair..DW gotts the gloves ready.


----------



## keishashadow

guess ur not going to post a pic ? sorry, i'd be freaking out least u can joke about it, that is just so bizarre!

poor chris farley & john candy & john belushi


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

Well - been a busy few days getting last minute things done before the trip.  Only 2 more sleeps!!  WHOO HOOO!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> guess ur not going to post a pic ? sorry, i'd be freaking out least u can joke about it, that is just so bizarre!
> 
> poor chris farley & john candy & john belushi



Bieng Irish>you got to keep a stiff upper lip!!

Farley and Belushi was self inflicted..  Candy was a addiction too food!!
Three of my fav comedians!!

I will post a pic of my new dew>before I leave,with no Elvis sideburns.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Well, I had an interesting couple of days.

A character I see all the time near my normal venue saw me today and made a reference to me being at the exit of the HHN house I work at. Now I'm wondering who she is at HHN and when she saw me. 

Maybe it was a fluke, but I'll try to find out.


----------



## loribell

Donald we want a before pic too! I bet it is too late though. Darn it! 

Good luck on your search DM.

Have fun Bonny!


----------



## circelli

My son asked me today.. When are we going back to Universal Studios.......Saturday, Sunday or Tuesday!!!!!  He is only 4!!!


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies!!!!*

Oh my DD!! Red spotted hair??!!??  
Here's hoping you were able to fix it up!! Are you going to see mac on Friday? If so, tell her we said HI!!

Kids are still undecided about Halloween. Frank goes back and forth from Indy to Star Wars   such a tough decision.

Marci - thanks for sharing the pics - everyone looked very nice.

LOL about your little one, circelli, its great when they think we can just up and go to Universal whenever we want


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all..

Running late.Have a great day!!



no more clorox for me for awhile


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> no more clorox for me for awhile


Were you sniffing Clorox again?


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Were you sniffing Clorox again?




I gust of wind made me wear it..


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ... *
> 
> *Well - been a busy few days getting last minute things done before the trip. Only 2 more sleeps!! WHOO HOOO!!!*


 
and then there was one 



donaldduck352 said:


> Bieng Irish>you got to keep a stiff upper lip!!
> 
> Farley and Belushi was self inflicted.. Candy was a addiction too food!!
> Three of my fav comedians!!
> 
> I will post a pic of my new dew>before I leave,with no Elvis sideburns.


 
elvis has left the building 

must be orange irish , im green...we moan about everything...then head to the pub for a pint to take the edge off 

gots stuff to do, wonder if i will have a good one


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just a quick fly by ...

... busy day getting last minute things ready before our trip tomorrow.   Definitely looking forward to getting away, spending time with friends and of course enjoying HHN!!

I'll probably pop in for a few minutes tonight ... *


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey everyone!!Dropping in to say a hellow..

Kinda quiet lately around here..

B&L if I donnt hear from ya on the boards,I will see ya Friday!! 
Can not waite-its gonna be great!! 

Other then that,my hair turned out fine..If anything less grey.. 

Well I wake ya'll in the morn...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

* Well gang ... we're off to Florida in 11 hours  

... see you all back here on the 20th!*


----------



## Akdar

That's awesome Bonnie, Sherry and I will keep an eye out for you and Lee on the 19th at HHN!!

-Mike


----------



## tlinus

* Morning All!!*

Time to get up - The week is about halfway done - HumpDay again!!!


----------



## tlinus

*Bonnie and Lee have a great vacation and say HEY to mac, from us!!!!*


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> That's awesome Bonnie, Sherry and I will keep an eye out for you and Lee on the 19th at HHN!!
> 
> -Mike



*Hey Mike!!

Good to see you around!! Not too much longer now for your wicked vacation  


ARe you guys all set yet? Packed? I think Keishashadow (janet) will be there around the same time as you and your wife......may get to meet her too  

Can't wait for some cool pictures from you again!! Be sure to check in before you leave  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all..Have a safe flight Bonny&Lee..

Mike I'll be there on the 26th also,hopefully we will meet up then!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## keishashadow

never know what mischief will arise during HHN 

safe travels to those who r hitting the trail


----------



## RAPstar

Woo hoo! I got off early today!!!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * Well gang ... we're off to Florida in 11 hours
> 
> ... see you all back here on the 20th!*


I'll see you guys on Sunday!


----------



## circelli

Hello all,
I hope everyones week is going well.
I wish the rain here would stop 
We were spoiled with nice weather in Orlando last week!!


----------



## mslclark

Hi everyone!  Just stopped by to see what my Universal peeps were up to!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

Oh, Lori...updates!

Wedding - Not much going on really, seems to early.  Think I found my bouquet (I'm doing silk flowers).  Working out so dropping some pounds... 

House - Working on it.  DF has been taking pics so I will try and post soon.

Swim Team - The girls are doing great.  We are 2-2 (thats not bad) and undefeated in our Conference.  We are looking to win the conference...let's cross our fingers!

Patty - she goes through phases with the DIS.....she'll reappear someday.


I think I covered everything....did I do OK??


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> *Hey Mike!!
> 
> Good to see you around!! Not too much longer now for your wicked vacation
> 
> 
> ARe you guys all set yet? Packed? I think Keishashadow (janet) will be there around the same time as you and your wife......may get to meet her too
> 
> Can't wait for some cool pictures from you again!! Be sure to check in before you leave  *



Have been crazy busy, but always check in here every few days.  Only 8 days to go!!!  Can't wait, 2 weeks at the Motherland!!!!  I'll have lots of pix, got an external flash and 2 new lenses since May, so hopefully I can come through with some good stuff from HHN!  I'll be checking in this week to see who is going to be there while I am.  I can pretty much guarentee I'll be at Finnegan's for S&S, all FF nights and Friday the 24th as well!  Lets see, I have a week to pack, so that means I'll pack next Thursday night about 12 hours before our flight leaves from Philly at 9 Friday morning!


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning ALL.Probaly my last post till Sunday.RPR for 3days-HHN Friday and still got nothing packed Got a half day at work!!

Have a great one and I will be taking pixs..


----------



## tlinus

donaldduck352 said:


> Morning ALL.Probaly my last post till Sunday.RPR for 3days-HHN Friday and still got nothing packed Got a half day at work!!
> 
> Have a great one and I will be taking pixs..




have a great trip and say HI to the homies for us!!!!

Be safe and looking forward to your pictures/report - just remember.....details man....we love details


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

bye donald, looking forward to the pics and hints!

kfed - my DIL went with silk flowers, she uses them as centerpiece on her DR table.  Did u pick out shoes yet?

have a good one all


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Oh, Lori...updates!
> 
> Wedding - Not much going on really, seems to early.  Think I found my bouquet (I'm doing silk flowers).  Working out so dropping some pounds...
> 
> House - Working on it.  DF has been taking pics so I will try and post soon.
> 
> Swim Team - The girls are doing great.  We are 2-2 (thats not bad) and undefeated in our Conference.  We are looking to win the conference...let's cross our fingers!
> 
> Patty - she goes through phases with the DIS.....she'll reappear someday.
> 
> 
> I think I covered everything....did I do OK??



You did great! Can't wait to see pics of the house. 

You have a planning journal don't you? I would love a link to it if you do. 

Congrats to you & the girls. Lots of luck to your team. 

Tell Patty hi for me!



Mike have a great trip. Donald you too!


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-
Just busy here.
Did some mega shopping today at Walmart!  
DH isn't going to like how much $ I spent   Oh well....
(he already knows how much $ I spent)  
I did buy the DVD of Sleeping Beauty, as it is at stores and I don't have it on video or anything at home. I told DH to call me sleeping beauty b/c I do like to sleep   

Yesterday, had to do some errands for medical paperwork for school camp coming up in a month.
Tues night I went to the 6th grade celebration planning meeting. I guess I'm going to be helping w/ decorations. This is a celebration bash at the end of the school yr. 

Gotta watch the new episode of ER tonight.


donaldduck and  Bonnie and Lee- have a great time at the World and the darkside!    

Hi to all  

Gotta run. have a good day everyone


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ... 

Well two out of three kiddies were home today . School was closed for a Jewish holiday . I am so tired have been working a lot and the kids are busy everyday . I am so Happy that it will be FRIDAY in the morning !! I am going to be in the house ALONE and it will be quiet and I can play with my crafts ... Kind of like a kid alone with his toys .. 

I hope everyone is having fun at HHN. I just heard the bowling coach is leaving this Friday for HHN and is going to be gone for a week . He is taking his two sons and they are staying at the PBH . I wish I was going...I tried to get in the luggage but was turned away since I was there twice already this year. 

Another busy weekend ... Moms house on Saturday , Six Flags on Sunday and getting back to normal on monday for school on Tuesday . 

My DS just got invited to TWO parties in the same week . One on Halloween for a kids Birthday . I am a little unhappy about it being on Halloween but I guess between 3:30 and 5:30 he can Trick or Treat and at 6 he can go to the party. All I know is thank goodness for gift cards because that is what everyone is getting . 

Off to bed now at 8 PM. I am so tired and need to get the little one off to sleep soon .


----------



## RAPstar

just poppin in to say hi.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

This is a post from me.....whaaaaaat?

I'm getting my windshield fixed tomorrow for free. Yay, something FL does right! I also met this rather attractive AP holder at HHN tonight. I was working in a different area, so it was kind of cool. I still would've liked to flirt with the female scareactors in my normal area, though


----------



## Tinker-tude

Saying hello and goodnight.

Hope all the Homies who are lucky enough to be attending HHN are having/gonna have a blast.  I'm so jealous!  But I'll be there in 89 days.

DM, hope you have fun flirting.  Just be careful - what if "she" isn't actually wearing a costume?  

Congrats on the swim team success, KStarfish!

Gotta catch a few winks.  Need to deep clean the house before the parents come visit this weekend.  First time in three years, and I don't want to horrify them.  I guess I could say all the dust and cobwebs are just Halloween Festive thingies?  If so, it's always Halloween at my house.

Nighty-night, Homies.

Taminator Tu-Tu


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF all !


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> DM, hope you have fun flirting. Just be careful - what if "she" isn't actually wearing a costume?


 
 different strokes


----------



## coastermom

THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY !!!! 

Ok so I have gotten to the point I am happy to have the house to myself today . I was always looking to get out and now I just want to stay in . Between work and the kiddies with all the running around a good lazy type of day is in order. 

Hope all the homies that are at HHN are having fun. I wish I was there maybe next year for HHN. I was wondering if it is worth it to just go and walk around and not do any houses ??? MY DH would love it and he will be the BIG 40 next Oct. it would be a great gift. I on the other hand are on BIG chicken . But  I could start planning next summer if I think it is worth it for me just to go walk around . What do the hommies think??  

MY SIL got him a Bates motel sign that is now in my window for halloween as well as a Nightmare on Elm Street sign that is on my front door now . He loves this stuff and this time of year. 

Off to do some light house cleaning , then maybe a hair cut and some crafting . Nice easy day for me . 

BBL


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies - agree with Janet - TGIF!!!

Off work at noon and heading to the ballpark shortly thereafter    

No football game this weekend for the boy - they have the BYE week - so I will catch up in the morning.

Tonight is the RIP tour for mac and some of the homies - hope they have a blast


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy RIP Tour to the lucky Homies attending!

88 days to go for us!

Must go shopping now for parents visiting grocery stuff.  And probably Burger King, too.  For dinner, he's not visiting.  I'll cook him with a cranberry glaze.

Tamie


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Heading out tomorrow (actually today) early for a weekend in the Poconos!

Catch you all on Monday!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Metro West

I'll get to see the gang tomorrow night at HHN and will tell them hi from you guys!


----------



## circelli

Metro West said:


> I'll get to see the gang tomorrow night at HHN and will tell them hi from you guys!


Hope you guys have loads of fun!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Well, I found out who the character was from a few days ago that recognized me. And as I suspected, she is not one of the scareactors. That's one mystery solved.


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-
I was a little upset yesterday afternoon b/c I was NOT one of the parents picked to chaperone for my kids' upcoming school camp experience, in about 3weeks or so    I took the rejection letter a little hard, as I really wanted to go to this camp thing. It's at a camp that my church used to use for the jr. high ministry. I haven't been up to this certain camp in about 12 or 13 yrs. Oh well. Too many parents applied and the teachers had to do a lottery system to pick who goes and who doesn't go.
Well, it might be best not to go to the camp. It saves us some money and I could use a break from the kids and spend quality time at night with hubby  without the kids making noise, screaming,etc.
It will be very quiet here during the time the kids are at camp. It will be weird to not go to the bus stop with them in the mornings and pick them up from bus stop in the afternoons. 

I did watch bits and pieces of the Princess Bride last night on AMC  


Metro West- say hi to all and to mac especially at HHN!

K-Fish- have a great time at the Poconos!

DMM- have fun flirting with the ladies  

Tracie- how is your SIL doing with the pregnancy?

Hi to all


----------



## Notatourist

roseprincess said:


> HI homies-
> I was a little upset yesterday afternoon b/c I was NOT one of the parents picked to chaperone for my kids' upcoming school camp experience, in about 3weeks or so    I took the rejection letter a little hard, as I really wanted to go to this camp thing. It's at a camp that my church used to use for the jr. high ministry. I haven't been up to this certain camp in about 12 or 13 yrs. Oh well. Too many parents applied and the teachers had to do a lottery system to pick who goes and who doesn't go.
> Well, it might be best not to go to the camp. It saves us some money and I could use a break from the kids and spend quality time at night with hubby  without the kids making noise, screaming,etc.
> It will be very quiet here during the time the kids are at camp. It will be weird to not go to the bus stop with them in the mornings and pick them up from bus stop in the afternoons.
> 
> I did watch bits and pieces of the Princess Bride last night on AMC
> 
> 
> Metro West- say hi to all and to mac especially at HHN!
> 
> K-Fish- have a great time at the Poconos!
> 
> DMM- have fun flirting with the ladies
> 
> Tracie- how is your SIL doing with the pregnancy?
> 
> Hi to all




Hey everyone-

I'm a rare poster but I think the main reason that you aren't hearing from the HHN crowd is that Mary got them....muhahaha!!!!

Or, their guide kept them VERY late...


----------



## hack2112

HHN last night was amazing.  Did all houses twice except for Doomsday (once) and RoF (once).  Also did RHPS, B&T (very disapointing), Simpsons, Mummy, and MIB.

Scarezones were amazing.

All in all an AMAZING event.  This year really makes the studios shine as a location for HHN.  I'm going to go back to sleep now.


----------



## keishashadow

it's like a tomb here...nwa-ha-ha

rose - u may find u like the peace & quiet


----------



## the Dark Marauder

roseprincess said:


> DM- have fun flirting with the ladies


I always do.


----------



## ky07

*Good moning homies
Good to be back on and the move finally over 
just now have to unpack  never seen so many boxes  *


----------



## loribell

HEy Lawrence. Missed ya! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Metro West

Hey Lori...I'm just doing some chores until it's time to leave for HHN.

Just noticed another Disney/Universal thread and the Disneyphiles are at it again. Check out the thread before it gets closed:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=28114766&posted=1#post28114766


----------



## loribell

Done Todd. When are you meeting up with the gang?


----------



## donaldduck352

tlinus said:


> Tonight is the RIP tour for mac and some of the homies - hope they have a blast





Tinker-tude said:


> Happy RIP Tour to the lucky Homies attending!
> 
> Tamie



We had a blast..The only way to do HHN!!! 



Notatourist said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> I'm a rare poster but I think the main reason that you aren't hearing from the HHN crowd is that Mary got them....muhahaha!!!!
> 
> Or, their guide kept them VERY late...



 You were wonderful,got too do it again..Thank you for a great time..I'm sure you were tired also>>>



hack2112 said:


> HHN last night was amazing.  Did all houses twice except for Doomsday (once) and RoF (once).  Also did RHPS, B&T (very disapointing), Simpsons, Mummy, and MIB.
> 
> Scarezones were amazing.
> 
> All in all an AMAZING event.  This year really makes the studios shine as a location for HHN.  I'm going to go back to sleep now.



I found the houses (if you have time too look around)very good this year..
The only one I was dissapointed at was ROF,should of been longer..

Intersteller Terror was better then I thought it would be>(event horizen)..
I will go on but I'm still tired from the commando style we did the parks,then HHN..The scarezones was kick*** this year!!


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> Done Todd. When are you meeting up with the gang?




Thats right,everyone is still there..Doing the houses over,you get a better or diff treat everytime.. 

We had too take off yesterday cause I diddt work Friday (got the blueprints done and its only 7:20PM)Wish I could of stuck around longer.. 

But on a higher note,I'm aiming for the 26th.Maybe I'll catch up with Mike and Todd then.... 

With that,ALOHA>>>RPR my fav!!!!!!!


----------



## Steady Riot

Metro West said:


> Hey Lori...I'm just doing some chores until it's time to leave for HHN.
> 
> Just noticed another Disney/Universal thread and the Disneyphiles are at it again. Check out the thread before it gets closed:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=28114766&posted=1#post28114766



ah... the disney debate


----------



## donaldduck352

Steady Riot said:


> ah... the disney debate



This is a debate that will never end....If the Disney peeps would do US-IOA with a open mind,they will never be a debate 

This is like the presidential campains>>>It gets ugly


----------



## donaldduck352

ALOHA ALL!!! See Ya in the morn!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Good moning homies
> Good to be back on and the move finally over
> just now have to unpack  never seen so many boxes  *



Good grief, I missed out on a lot of news!  I had no idea you were moving.  Happy move!  We've been here for over a year now and still haven't unpacked everything.  We've got boxes just stagnating in the attic, and some still in our bedroom.  It will never end.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Done Todd. When are you meeting up with the gang?


We met up a little after 5pm last night. There were quite a few DISers there. It was PACKED last night!


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> This is a debate that will never end....If the Disney peeps would do US-IOA with a open mind,they will never be a debate
> 
> This is like the presidential campains>>>It gets ugly


 

Hey Donald!  I have to agree the debate will never end.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Todd - glad to hear that you had a blast with the DISsers this weekend!!

Rose - don't worry about camp - spend the time at home being productive  
and thanks for asking about SIL - she is doing very well - carrying triplets is an eye opening experience. She is @ 9 weeks along now and already is showing.....babies are all doing well.

Off to work for a couple of hours - kids are off today - got lots to do around here.....shuffling the summer clothes to the attic and bringing the fall stuff into the rotation now  


About the debate? I stay away from threads like that.....gets my blood boiling....life is too short and my basic line is you don't like it, stay away, right


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> We met up a little after 5pm last night. There were quite a few DISers there. It was PACKED last night!



Sounds like a lot of fun! I kinda wish I could have been there, buy I'm to big of a chicken to ever be able to do it!


----------



## circelli

Happy Thanksgiving to those in Canada!!!
I know that I am thankful for EVERYDAY that I am breathing!!!
Have a great week everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-

Happy Columbus Day   

My kids are off of school today for the Columbus Day holiday.
DH went to work today as usual. It's funny, the banks and our township library is open, but schools are closed as well as state and some federal buildings are closed  
Matthew still has some homework to catch up on this weekend.

On Sat evening, went to church, did parents night with the jr. high ministry. Got your backs  
Yesterday, visited DH's father in the nursing home. Now that my grandma passed away, now need to focus a little more on FIL.  


St. L- glad the move went well  happy unpacking!

Tracie- thanks for the camp encouragement  
Yes, I do need to get stuff done, like maybe work on my trip report then?  
Probably do some cleaning. I'm sure I'll get some kind of phone call from camp that Matthew did this or that or that he's homesick,etc. Wouldn't surprise me. At least his sister will be up there with him as well as having adult supervision. I just have to trust he and Chrissy will do well and the school staff will watch over them. 

Didn't know SIL is expecting triplets? I thought it was twins, last time I read here. Wow! Your SIL will be in my thoughts and prayers, as I'm sure it is a little nervewracking(sp) to carry triplets  

I was nervous carrying twins(Chrissy and Matthew). I was spotting off and on early on in the pregnancy, so had to be on bedrest for the first trimester.
Then spotting stopped once 2nd trimester started. I had this strange feeling something was going to go wrong in the pregnancy. Well pregnancy went ok, then Chrissy was born with her heart defect, and craziness ensued from that, with her heart surgeries,etc.

Todd- glad you got to see some homies recently!  
Did you see Mac? How is she doing?

circelli- happy canadian thanksgiving to you! 

Hi to all


----------



## coastermom

hello all ...


Busy here as well . Everyone's home today no school for the kiddies or the   today .

had a nice Saturday , Sister came home from her honeymoon and they had a great time, went to visit them and mom for some dinner and cake. This after pumpkin picking with the kiddies . 

Sunday was one of our last trips to Six Flags for the year . We did the scarey stuff too even chicken me walked through the grave yard . 

Today we are getting ready to go back after a long weekend so a trip to the supermarket and then home to relax. 

Gotta run Glad the homies at HHN are having a blast and hope to hear some good TR's when they get back.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Notatourist said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> I'm a rare poster but I think the main reason that you aren't hearing from the HHN crowd is that Mary got them....muhahaha!!!!
> 
> Or, their guide kept them VERY late...


The Marys can get me anytime. Rawr.


----------



## Metro West

roseprincess said:


> Todd- glad you got to see some homies recently!  Did you see Mac? How is she doing?


Hey Rose...Yes...Mac was doing well and had a great time.



loribell said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun! I kinda wish I could have been there, buy I'm to big of a chicken to ever be able to do it!


Maybe you'll gather up the courage to try one year.


----------



## circelli

Happy Columbus Day to you too Roseprincess!!! and all other American homies!!!
DH took DS's to local park so I have time to myself =  
oh well I like the peace and quiet for a bit!!  But then I need those 2 crazy kids and 1 crazy man around again 
HHN was fun this year I am glad to hear all the other homies are having a great time too!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Our Canadian friends... Happy Thanksgiving!  (I had no idea   )  Nice to have the long weekend!

As for us...our kids have school today.  Some were off Friday, ours were off last Monday    Messed w/ my head, because I was meeting a friend for breakfast and thought I'd stop by the bank on the way....forgot it was Columbus Day and banks were closed    Hey...MY kid is IN school today...that screwed me up!

Anyhow...just droppin in to say  Hope everyone is fine...someday Lori and I WILL do HHN....someday....  

ps--Lawrence...glad the move "went"...hope everything is well.  Happy Unpacking


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Hey Rose...Yes...Mac was doing well and had a great time.



Glad to hear Mac is doing well and had a great time! 



> Maybe you'll gather up the courage to try one year.





bubba's mom said:


> Our Canadian friends... Happy Thanksgiving!  (I had no idea   )  Nice to have the long weekend!
> 
> As for us...our kids have school today.  Some were off Friday, ours were off last Monday    Messed w/ my head, because I was meeting a friend for breakfast and thought I'd stop by the bank on the way....forgot it was Columbus Day and banks were closed    Hey...MY kid is IN school today...that screwed me up!
> 
> Anyhow...just droppin in to say  Hope everyone is fine...someday Lori and I WILL do HHN....someday....
> 
> ps--Lawrence...glad the move "went"...hope everything is well.  Happy Unpacking



Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Ain't gonna happen!



never say never my love


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> never say never my love



I can absolutely guarantee you this will NEVER happen! NEVER!!!! I do not do scary. Haven't since I was in high school and saw My Bloody Valentine then kept seeing that guy in my bedroom every night for weeks. No way I will do HHN.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> I can absolutely guarantee you this will NEVER happen! NEVER!!!! I do not do scary. Haven't since I was in high school and saw My Bloody Valentine then kept seeing that guy in my bedroom every night for weeks. No way I will do HHN.



Ya never know what enough booze can do


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Ya never know what enough booze can do



It would take so much booze that I would not be allowed in public or be able to walk!


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> It would take so much booze that I would not be allowed in public or be able to walk!



that sounds like a challenge, barb


----------



## bubba's mom

actually....it sounds FUN...dontcha think?


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> actually....it sounds FUN...dontcha think?




one of these years.....cuz ya know my anniversary is the 25th of October - the timing would be perfect


----------



## dlbbwu

Count me in...Wouldn't be neat to see lori all boozed up...


----------



## loribell

Ain't gonna happen!!!!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> No way I will do HHN.


Not even for me?


----------



## roseprincess

Talking about scary, I remembered watching The Godfather Part 1 on tv with my parents when I was about 7 yrs old. Seeing that dead horse's head scene scared me to death!    Now I just laugh   at that scene if I happen to see it on tv. I don't know why my parents didn't censor that part of the movie from me? Maybe they didn't think it was that bad  
But then, my dad took me and a girlfriend of mine to see Jaws when we were 10 yrs old  That was scary enough at 10! I remembered my dad saying throughout the whole movie,"it's fake, it's fake". 


Have a good evening everyone


----------



## coastermom

Oh Rose you made me think of a funny story . My DS recently discovered Jaws . He loves to watch each movie . When in Universal he hated the ride and did not want to ride  then recently he really wanted to watch them so my DH said OK . Now after watching Jaws 3 on TV he tells me he doesn't want to go to Sea World . I couldn't figure out why .. Then I remembered that JAWS was in Sea World for that movie .  I am now doing a lot of Don't say bad words from the movie and "it's not real it's fake " a lot . 


Ok gotta run getting ready for  school and maybe work . Not feeling so great today I really feel  so I may just go to the Doctor instead in the morning . We will see how tonight goes . 

Night all 

Maryann ... Not to be confused with  Mary  from HHN ...


----------



## donaldduck352

OlA all-very busy day....Thats what I get for taking 1 1/2 days off from work....

Wating for the homies to get back and post and talk about it!!!

We had a great time as we are sure everyone else did.. 

Well see'ya in the morn!!!


----------



## loribell

Let me explain the reason I don't do scary. Ever! I was 16 when I saw this movie. I lived in the middle of nowhere. When you turned off the hwy there was a road sign that said "Sparks 5 miles, End of Route 5 miles". I lived 4 miles farther. When my boyfriend dropped me off at home that night mom & dad were already asleep. It was very dark in the house. I laid there all  night long nt able to go to sleep because I was so scared. Every time I would open my eyes I would see that guy standing in my bedroom doorway. Actually every time I would open my eyes I would see him standing there. It lasted for weeks. Now as you can see this is still a very vivid memory for me and that was 28 years ago! This is what I would see:







Now lets add to that within the same year I had the misfortune of seeing Alien. Remember when it was pushed out of the ship? I would drive home after dark and in my  mind that stupid alien was falling out of the sky and was going to land on my car. This is what was going through my mind with this one:





I have never watched another scary movie. When we ride the Great Movie Ride I keep my eyes closed until we are past that part. I would prefer to never ride it but do it when the family wants to. 

So Todd, I love ya man, but I will not do HHN. EVER!


----------



## bubba's mom

awww...c'mon Lori...we will circle around you and protect you  

and..we won't go in any of the houses OR scare zones  

we'll go for the atmosphere


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> So Todd, I love ya man, but I will not do HHN. EVER!


 



bubba's mom said:


> awww...c'mon Lori...we will circle around you and protect you
> 
> and..we won't go in any of the houses OR scare zones
> 
> we'll go for the atmosphere


 Works for me!


----------



## dlbbwu

Lori:

  I had no idea, I am sorry.  My two children seem to have the same scary ideas.  I try to explain to my kids that the house is alarmed and no one gets in or out without it going off.  Of course, the DS (10 years old) says, "what if he/she is already in the house".  Now what can I say except how did they get in?
  Now, I have never been to HHN due to the fact the only way the kids would be pulled out of school is for the US Open (tennis).  I would love to try HHN, but maybe when the kids get older.
  Having said all this, Lori, I totally understand and I, like bubba's mom, would rally around you to protect you!


----------



## loribell

Hmmm, I don't know that I believe that you guys won't try to force me in to those houses. And aren't the scareactors roaming the parks too?


----------



## dlbbwu

Being a fireman makes me a good bodyguard???  

In my mind this is how we would handle it


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> It would take so much booze that I would not be allowed in public or be able to walk!


 


dlbbwu said:


> Count me in...Wouldn't be neat to see lori all boozed up...


 
LOL, count me in 

i figure my voice will be gone from screaming 

wonder if they sell Depends along with the HNN tshirts & blood bags 



roseprincess said:


> Talking about scary, I remembered watching The Godfather Part 1 on tv with my parents when I was about 7 yrs old. Seeing that dead horse's head scene scared me to death!  Now I just laugh  at that scene if I happen to see it on tv. I don't know why my parents didn't censor that part of the movie from me? Maybe they didn't think it was that bad
> But then, my dad took me and a girlfriend of mine to see Jaws when we were 10 yrs old  That was scary enough at 10! I remembered my dad saying throughout the whole movie,"it's fake, it's fake".
> 
> 
> Have a good evening everyone


 
2 of the classics 

hey all, i got a big fat shot of cortisone, fistful of pills & a boot (which is staying @ home )...bring on the madness! 

mac - oh mac, we needs to know the dirt!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Went to my kids' school assembly this afternoon.
Matthew played the clarinet with the other 6th grade clarinet children.
Chrissy and her class read off of notecards, about how to volunteer in the community.

Ice- breaker question, just for fun  
Anyone take a foreign language in jr. high/ high school?
One of the teachers asked if any older kids, adults took a certain foreign language.  
I did take French, 2 yrs in jr. high and first 2 yrs in high school.
Never took Spanish, Italian, or any other foreign language. In jr. high at the time, they offered Spanish or French only. So I took French, and continued in HS. Can't remember most of the words, but a little bit of the language.
My french name was Marie-Rose.


Hi to all the homies here  

Gotta run. Have a good day.


----------



## dlbbwu

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies-
> Went to my kids' school assembly this afternoon.
> Matthew played the clarinet with the other 6th grade clarinet children.
> Chrissy and her class read off of notecards, about how to volunteer in the community.
> 
> Ice- breaker question, just for fun
> Anyone take a foreign language in jr. high/ high school?
> One of the teachers asked if any older kids, adults took a certain foreign language.
> I did take French, 2 yrs in jr. high and first 2 yrs in high school.
> Never took Spanish, Italian, or any other foreign language. In jr. high at the time, they offered Spanish or French only. So I took French, and continued in HS. Can't remember most of the words, but a little bit of the language.
> My french name was Marie-Rose.
> 
> 
> Hi to all the homies here
> 
> Gotta run. Have a good day.


 
I may show my age here, but I took Latin in high school and also with a last name of Wu, I speak Chinese.  I also know about 4 words in Japanese and some select words in Spanish.


----------



## keishashadow

5 years of Spanish & don't remember much of anything (other than a few off-color phrases )

years ago boss made a mistake of handing me an English/Spanish dictionary once when they were in a pinch & the international dept couldn't translate a letter in a timely fashion...i was sweating buckets who knew employers actually read ur resume?


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> 5 years of Spanish & don't remember much of anything (other than a few off-color phrases )
> 
> years ago boss made a mistake of handing me an English/Spanish dictionary once when they were in a pinch & the international dept couldn't translate a letter in a timely fashion...i was sweating buckets who knew employers actually read ur resume?



I'm in the same boat, Janet. I took 2 years of German and barely remember anything....I even placed in state. lol I watched John Carpenter's "The Thing" today. Really quite good. Just now found out I can watch movies online with Netflix. Woo!!


----------



## macraven

hey lucy.............i'm home............



tomorrow afternoon i'll read back and ketchup on what i miss.

only have read this page so far.



back to reality now.
planning next years trip already..


to answer rose's question, we had to take german in 2nd grade for a language.
high school languages were a snap then.


weather here is not as nice as orlando.
that alone makes me want to return.........


will return once i ketchup on the thread.


----------



## macraven

ok, just finished reading what i have missed.

lots of good stuff i wanted to quote but it is tuesday now and i have to catch some zzzzz's soon.




Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> It's been awhile.  Have you missed me TERRIBLY?!?!?!?!?!?  I know you did, admit it.
> 
> Welcome to the newest homies!
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((((HUGS)))))))) to all of you.  I've missed this place!
> 
> Taminator




we need a note from mom.
but, since you don't have one, excuse approved....

we missed you too!




KStarfish82 said:


> Oh, Lori...updates!
> 
> Wedding - Not much going on really, seems to early.  Think I found my bouquet (I'm doing silk flowers).  Working out so dropping some pounds...
> 
> House - Working on it.  DF has been taking pics so I will try and post soon.
> 
> Swim Team - The girls are doing great.  We are 2-2 (thats not bad) and undefeated in our Conference.  We are looking to win the conference...let's cross our fingers!
> 
> Patty - she goes through phases with the DIS.....she'll reappear someday.
> 
> 
> *I think I covered everything....did I do OK??*



excuse accepted.
in fact, this is one of your longer posts in some time.
whew.......i was impressed..



Akdar said:


> Have been crazy busy, but always check in here every few days.  Only 8 days to go!!!  Can't wait, 2 weeks at the Motherland!!!!  I'll have lots of pix, got an external flash and 2 new lenses since May, so hopefully I can come through with some good stuff from HHN!  I'll be checking in this week to see who is going to be there while I am.  I can pretty much guarentee I'll be at Finnegan's for S&S, all FF nights and Friday the 24th as well!  Lets see, I have a week to pack, so that means I'll pack next Thursday night about 12 hours before our flight leaves from Philly at 9 Friday morning!



mike, i already booked the motherland for next year and will be working on the darkside hotel this weekend.

come on the columbus day weekend next year 
i'll see you then!





Notatourist said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> I'm a rare poster but I think the main reason that you aren't hearing from the HHN crowd is that Mary got them....muhahaha!!!!
> 
> Or, their guide kept them VERY late...



i think mary got jodie...........
when i close my eyes at night, i can still hear her screams.....

jodie's screams, not mary...

i do have to brag now.
we had the bestest tour guide ever on that exclusive rip tour.....




the Dark Marauder said:


> The Marys can get me anytime. Rawr.



well, from what i could see, they were cute....


i thought by now you would have flashed the pic of me that i posed for ......
it was the view that made that picture darkie

a very big        to all the new homies that came here in the last two weeks.

i was at the motherland and the darkside so i am late in my greetings to you all.


i got back late last night.
did 2 doc appts. today, did the family laundry as they forgot where the washer and dryer were located, did grocery shopping, held the cats for hours and just now getting to the thread.

i had so much fun at hhn.......

i smell another rip tour for next year.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

Welcome back, Mac!  And yes, there must be another RIP tour.  I really, really want to go on that, money and my Honey permitting.

Tinker Tude


----------



## dlbbwu

Welcome back, Mac....Sounds like it went well!


----------



## tlinus

Welcome back mac!!!!

          

We missed you alot!!!

Can't wait to hear about your trip!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!

Work has been very busy past few days,little time to post..

Glad to see you made it home safe mac..

Well off to work I go.Have a great one..


----------



## circelli

Welcome back Mac...glad to hear you had a great time!!!


----------



## loribell

Welcome home Mac! Glad you had a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Notatourist

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> Work has been very busy past few days,little time to post..
> 
> Glad to see you made it home safe mac..
> 
> Well off to work I go.Have a great one..



Psst Donald----

Trek Convention-Altamonte Hilton..Halloween Weekend...


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i do have to brag now.
> we had the bestest tour guide ever on that exclusive rip tour.....



Hi Mac!  It was a pleasure to finally meet you!  And I concur!  We had the best tour guide on the coolest tour possible!



Tinker-tude said:


> Welcome back, Mac!  And yes, there must be another RIP tour.  I really, really want to go on that, money and my Honey permitting.
> 
> Tinker Tude



Do it!  It's deffinitely worth the money!


----------



## Notatourist

patster734 said:


> Hi Mac!  It was a pleasure to finally meet you!  And I concur!  We had the best tour guide on the coolest tour possible!
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!  It's deffinitely worth the money!



I see there have been many converts....


----------



## keishashadow

mac's bac 

planning next year's trip already ...eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## patster734

Notatourist said:


> I see there have been many converts....



 

Now I just need to make my Universal HHN trips an annual event instead of the 2 or 3 years seperation that it currently is.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> well, from what i could see, they were cute....
> 
> 
> i thought by now you would have flashed the pic of me that i posed for ......
> it was the view that made that picture darkie


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies!

Thanks all you homies that answered my ice-breaker foreign language question  

Welcome back Mac, and anyone else that just came back    

Mac- has it been 2 weeks you were gone? It seemed like only a week went by.

That pic does look like mac's hair  


Hi to all


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
sorry haven't gotten around lately but with unpacking and doctors appts.to try and control bp things have been a little crazy.
So can't wait for another vacation to the motherland   *


----------



## macraven

darkie, you kill me....... 


i had a great time meeting up with the homies.


taking applications for next year oct 2009 for the friday night 7 hour exclusive tour during columbus day weekend.

i'm doing a repeat of that rip tour again.
it rules!!

and so does the tour guide...


start saving your coins homies if you are interested in a rip tour next year.
i already have 5 people on the list and 2 maybes........


and to all that gave me a welcome back, this is for youse.....







coming back from beautiful warm weather to rain and cold is not my cup of tea.


----------



## macraven

Notatourist said:


> I see there have been many converts....







i tell everyone i know they must do the rip tour.
_consider me the pusher here on the thread......_


----------



## donaldduck352

Notatourist said:


> Psst Donald----
> 
> Trek Convention-Altamonte Hilton..Halloween Weekend...



Thanks,I know were I'm going that weekend..Maybe I'll dress like a klingon (i'm not that fanatical of a fan)!!!!!!!!

If anything a overwieght Riker!!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> darkie, you kill me.......
> 
> 
> i had a great time meeting up with the homies.
> 
> 
> taking applications for next year oct 2009 for the friday night 7 hour exclusive tour during columbus day weekend.
> 
> i'm doing a repeat of that rip tour again.
> it rules!!
> 
> and so does the tour guide...
> 
> 
> start saving your coins homies if you are interested in a rip tour next year.
> i already have 5 people on the list and 2 maybes........



Hey mac you know DW and I are in,if you want us!!


----------



## lachica

macraven said:


> taking applications for next year oct 2009 for the friday night 7 hour exclusive tour during columbus day weekend.



I would like to sign up as well.  Just PM the req. and apps.


----------



## macraven

lachica said:


> I would like to sign up as well.  Just PM the req. and apps.



requirements are houses twice to catch both teams, do scare zones, do bill and teds and group/majority rules choses the rides.

no children in the group.
no teens
just adults so if anyone wants a beer or two, no problem.


when it comes around to next spring, i'll book an exclusive tour and get the group together.
i'll save names as the months pass by. i'll pm people when the time comes to where i need to find out who is in for the rip exclusive tour.


----------



## coastermom

OH what I would not do to go .... If only I wasn't such a CHICKEN!!!.... But I did go to SF and go through the cemetary with the scarers out . It was not as bad as I thought . So maybe I will be able to work my way up to HHN. I know my DH would love it I wanted to do it for his big 40 but I don't know what next oct. is going to bring yet. I guess I will have to start planning in the summer if we do get to go. 


On to the fact that I am  . I have an ear infection that has spread down my neck . So I really do have a pain in my neck ... I kill myself sometimes.. i know corney jokes but someone has to do it . 

Everyone is out of the house in the morning ...   Mom my will finally get some good cleaning and  done and then I can take a nap maybe...


Ok off to answer days old e-mails and then I need to get off and go to bed  . 

BBL


----------



## donaldduck352

Well alrighty then(done like Jim Carrey Ace Ventura style),,See Ya in the morn..

1'st one up makes the coffee!!!

Hey Scotlass-please check in...


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Well we are now 3-2 for our season...undefeated in our conference so far.

Going back and forth between the presidential debate and Project Runway.  I thought that I would have a problem getting home today because the candidates are at Hofstra which is 10 minutes from my house. 

Catch you all in a bit




Oh, and welcome home Mac!  I borrowed your heating blanket when you were away


----------



## macraven

so that's where my electric blanket is.........

i was looking for that thing just last night.... 


mary, being sick as a dog is not fun.
pretend you are in orlando.
that will chase away any germs, viruses or bugs you might have.
hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Mac's back. Now i have a reason to finish my TR. Laziness will not be an excuse anymore


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning Everyone!  It is Thursday and I am exhausted.  
Monday = 18 hours
Tuesday = 12 hours
Wednesday = 12 hours
Thursday = 12 hours

and guess what tomorrow will bring....you got it...12 hours.

This brings my total to 66 and add a 12 more for Sunday = 78 total hours for a week.

Yes, I am crying and a whiner.... 

But what the heck...maybe early Christmas money?  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!!

Dave, raking in the hours looks like.I know you said your fam wants DW next year,so your gonna need them hours..Hope its mostly wating and not alot of action.Its a tough job you got,you never know whats gonna happen!!!

Well have a great day all..bbl


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!!
> 
> Dave, raking in the hours looks like.I know you said your fam wants DW next year,so your gonna need them hours..Hope its mostly wating and not alot of action.Its a tough job you got,you never know whats gonna happen!!!
> 
> Well have a great day all..bbl


 
Thanks Donald....and YES we are going to WDW during Spring Break, so this is "extra" money, but it is a killer working it.  Some waiting, some action...Thanks again for the vote of confidence.


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Well we are now 3-2 for our season...undefeated in our conference so far.
> 
> Going back and forth between the presidential debate and Project Runway. I thought that I would have a problem getting home today because the candidates are at Hofstra which is 10 minutes from my house.
> 
> Catch you all in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome home Mac! I borrowed your heating blanket when you were away


 
lol, i did the same thing re runway & the debate.  re PR did u hear it's supposed to switch from Bravo to lifetime (if i read correctly?) yet there may be a lawsuit to delay  next season?  oh no 

mac doesn't need a heating pad to keep warm with those long tresses 

  , today's count is 2 

moonsoon here, def bad hair day between dragging ma to get flu shot & open house @ skool...going for the wet dog look i think, have a great day


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Yay! Mac's back. Now i have a reason to finish my TR. Laziness will not be an excuse anymore




bring it on, i'm ready for another reading........!!!




dlbbwu said:


> Good morning Everyone!  It is Thursday and I am exhausted.
> Monday = 18 hours
> Tuesday = 12 hours
> Wednesday = 12 hours
> Thursday = 12 hours
> 
> and guess what tomorrow will bring....you got it...12 hours.
> 
> This brings my total to 66 and add a 12 more for Sunday = 78 total hours for a week.
> 
> Yes, I am crying and a whiner....
> 
> But what the heck...maybe early Christmas money?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




you have come to the right place to whine.
the over time will be a blessing when you hit disney.
they love money over there........ 

you'll really be relaxed when it comes to vacation time at the rate you are working so many hours!






keishashadow said:


> lol, i did the same thing re runway & the debate.  re PR did u hear it's supposed to switch from Bravo to lifetime (if i read correctly?) yet there may be a lawsuit to delay  next season?  oh no
> 
> mac doesn't need a heating pad to keep warm with those long tresses
> 
> , today's count is 2
> 
> moonsoon here, def bad hair day between dragging ma to get flu shot & open house @ skool...going for the wet dog look i think, have a great day




2 more wake ups and Keisha will be at her second "home"


have you started to pack yet??


----------



## macraven

you know how some of the airlines have a fee for luggage that is checked?
i booked my air back in the winter so i escaped the $25 charge for the 1st checked bag with united.

a 2nd checked bag with united is $125 per trip..... 

therefore, i traveled with one bag only a one carry on that was totally over packed.


i had a scale in my hotel room at hrh and weighed my one suitcase before i left for the airport on my return home.
it showed 52 lbs......hmmm, i wondered then if i could get by with being overweight.

nope


at MCO, i was over the 50 lb limit and was told to pay the $125 additional charge, switch some things to my carry on or toss some things out.

1.  could not switch some things to my carry on.  the zipper on it was stretched to the limit.

2. could not throw things out.  tried to find the items that i could rebuy once home and nothing seemed replaceable.

3.  refused to pay the add'l fee for the 2 lbs over


solved the problem.
i opened my suitcase and put on layers of clothes.
i stuffed my jeans and jacket pockets with any heavy items.
then i was at 50 lbs. 2 oz and they said, good enough.

no $125 baggage charge.......woohoo


of course i looked pretty stupid with shoes hanging out of my jacket pockets.


----------



## loribell

Wow Dave those are some tough hours! 

Howdy everyone! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## loribell

The airlines have gotten ridiculous. It will be a long time before I fly again. They need to knocked down a few notches.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Coastermom- hope you feel better soon!  
Your ear infection sounds very painful.

Janet- hope the bad weather goes away soon by you!


Ok, vent time for me....  
This is about one of my upstairs neighbors- I may have mentioned her before-about the hole in garage wall. We accidently put a 1 and a half inch diameter(real small hole) in our garage wall, that neighbors her garage wall unfortunately. We live in a condo that 4 individual 1-car garages connect to each other. Garage walls only have weak drywall in between the garages. I had to delay getting the hole fixed( I didn't get it fixed yet), b/c that was the week my grandma died. I let female neighbor know that in a hand-written letter I wrote her.
Well, she was coming out of her condo this morning as I was coming in from getting my kids on the bus. She caught me and asked when am I getting the hole fixed? I told her I have been busy lately(I am busy) and I will call the handyman next week to see if he can come out to fix it(which I was going to call him anyways). Neighbor sighed and gave me "tsk" sound and was upset about it. I was trying to be kind and told her "thanks for your patience". She was like "yea right" and did this  
The thing is,she is single, never married, never dated anyone(as far as i know), no kids,etc. Only thinks of herself and her precious car    We have known her for quite awhile( 13 yrs). She graduated the same high school and same yr as DH. She has always been nasty to us. Never says "hello" unless I initiate saying hello to her. She didn't even say,"sorry to hear your grandma passed away" or gave any condolences. 
She was never friendly towards us. She typed up a letter a few weeks ago and stuck it to our door. The letter said she wanted the hole fixed immediately b/c it was going to ruin her car. That's what it said. In the summer and the past few days, she has left her car outside the garage, sometimes with the car top down(she has a convertible). I have been very surprised that if she is so concerned about her car, why would she leave the convertible top down?  Doesn't make sense to me? One Sat. when her car top was down, DH was so tempted to throw a bucket of water in her car   No, we didn't do it, but we were so tempted(actually DH was tempted). Or he was tempted to scratch her car with a key  
Uggh! I'm just so sick of her attitude. If she really wanted the hole fixed right away, she could be a kind neighbor and get someone herself and get hole fixed and pay for it, but that would never happen  
I just can't stand her! She must think I just sit around and eat Bon-Bons all day or something. I have dealt with grandma's death, etc lately. Dealing now with DH's dad in nursing home(which there have been health issues with FIL lately). Dealing with the kids, Chrissy screaming in the mornings, doesn't want to get dressed, etc. I help the kids with their homework each afternoon/ night. Getting school camp paperwork and meds for that going. 
Been trying to buy winter clothes for the kids and I. The regular doing , dishes,etc. Trying to sell popcorn for Matthew for boy scouts. DH is so busy at work lately, sometimes he comes home an hour late (and works thru lunch) to get his work done and boss wants him to stay at work. 
I don't think neighbor is doing half of what I do. She needs to get a life!   
Ok, that's my vent. Thanks for listening  


Gotta run and do some errands this morning.

Hi to all!


----------



## coastermom

Rose it is ok to vent . I would love to vent right now but I just can't even begin to tell you how upset I am . My Dh and I are having  a very hard time right now and well the little one's schooling is on my mind as well . I am very stressed and sick. I just really want to go sit on a beach alone and drink for a few days . 

Ok gotta run ,clean up the house and get things in a little order. 

BBL


----------



## macraven

rose, isn't this the second hole in the garage wall?

you mentioned last year about a hole you had to fix back then.

i'm confused.  is this the same hole or a new one?

ignore the neighbor.
or make another hole so that will give her something else to complain about..  jk


mary, sitting on the beach sounds like fun.
run away from home and take a case with you.
relax and let the world pass you by.

you'll be so relaxed then you could handle any stress that comes your way then...


----------



## dlbbwu

loribell said:


> Wow Dave those are some tough hours!
> 
> Howdy everyone! Hope you all have a great day.


 
Yes they are Lori....killer with no sleep....and I also agree on the airlines....I am still waiting on Southwest to post cost past March 6.  I guess I am at their mercy   ...for a 14 hour drive is more of a killer for me than no sleep.  I told myself I would never drive again, but if gas prices continue to fall (it is $2.87 per gallon here), I might reconsider over a flight cost.

And NO I still haven't made a room reservation, still awaiting flights...I must be STUPID... 

Mary:  Hard times are on everyone's mind.  I am ready to go to the beach also...just let me know which one


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies just a quick drive by to say hi cause taking youngest DS to doctors appt and tomorrow its to the dentist for him
Oh what a week  *


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> rose, isn't this the second hole in the garage wall?
> 
> you mentioned last year about a hole you had to fix back then.
> 
> i'm confused.  is this the same hole or a new one?
> 
> ignore the neighbor.
> or make another hole so that will give her something else to complain about..  jk


Yes, this is the second hole in garage wall   My bad. I park the van in the garage during the week(1 car garage) as DH parks his car right outside our garage. THat's the only parking spaces we have for us. We had the kids' bikes leaning against the walls in the garage, as there are no other place to put the bikes(we have no storage area other than garage). I accidently bumped into one of the bikes(done this more than once) and the handle bars goes right into the garage wall. THe hole is the handle bars going thru garage wall. Well, the kids hardly ride their bikes, as they both have a difficult time riding bikes. So I had DH put the bikes on bike hanger things, suspended from the walls few weeks ago, so I don't keep ramming into the bikes.
The holes are just handle bar holes, only maybe 2 inch diameter.

I'm doing better now. I just don't like this neighbor complaining for so many yrs(she has complained about other things as well, to do with her car). Drives me crazy  I know she is waiting for us to move out someday  


Mary-beach thing sounds wonderful right now! Hope things get better with you and your DH  



I really have to run. have a good day everyone


----------



## donaldduck352

Well homies,its 8:20PM eastern..Doing yard work and detailing my truck and still find time to post!!****I'm good!! 

DM i'll be there on the 26th hope your working or free that night,love to catch up with ya man..I'll be doing the S&S and hopefully catch up with metro at the same night..

It will be my kids night 15-17 well old enough to handle what HHN has to offer this year!!

Goodnight all,I'm watching the Rays clinch a spot in the World Seires..


----------



## the Dark Marauder

donaldduck352 said:


> DM i'll be there on the 26th hope your working or free that night,love to catch up with ya man..I'll be doing the S&S and hopefully catch up with metro at the same night..
> 
> It will be my kids night 15-17 well old enough to handle what HHN has to offer this year!!


I may be able to be available after 7pm for a brief HHN excursion.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> when it comes around to next spring, i'll book an exclusive tour and get the group together.
> i'll save names as the months pass by. i'll pm people when the time comes to where i need to find out who is in for the rip exclusive tour.



How much was the tour this year?  Just want to start working out the budget.

Thanks for the flight and baggage story.  Yet another reason to avoid flying!

I would have loved to see you in all your layers with shoes hanging out of your pocket. 



coastermom said:


> Rose it is ok to vent . I would love to vent right now but I just can't even begin to tell you how upset I am . My Dh and I are having  a very hard time right now and well the little one's schooling is on my mind as well . I am very stressed and sick. I just really want to go sit on a beach alone and drink for a few days .
> 
> Ok gotta run ,clean up the house and get things in a little order.
> 
> BBL




Rose, Dave and Coastermom, you vent all you want to!  Here's a shoulder to lean/cry on and a sympathetic hug.  Mary, it's easy to get overwhelmed when you feel sick.  Maybe you can lock the door, take a bubble bath, and listen to cathartic music.  (((((HUGS)))))




dlbbwu said:


> Yes they are Lori....killer with no sleep....and I also agree on the airlines....I am still waiting on Southwest to post cost past March 6.  I guess I am at their mercy   ...for a 14 hour drive is more of a killer for me than no sleep.  I told myself I would never drive again, but if gas prices continue to fall (it is $2.87 per gallon here), I might reconsider over a flight cost.



I take it you hate long drives?  We actually prefer REALLY long drives over flying anyday.  DH and I both find airports very stressful (especially with kids 7 and 2), but we find long drives very fun and relaxing.  It's the only time we get to sit next to each other for 10-14 hours straight and talk to each other, cracking jokes, share lots of one-on-one time.  We take turns driving and massage each others forearms and neck so our muscles don't get too tense.  And the kids are very happy with books and the portable DVD player.  Sigh....  I want a trip now!


----------



## keishashadow

ma's flu shot done, open house crossed off (good reports ), pulling out southwest info so i can get in the A line @ 6:45 am tomorrow....

not all packed yet though...almost 

sorry to hear of the group's woes hang in there all


----------



## roseprincess

Mac - sorry to hear about the baggage woes  
Those baggage rules are so stupid  
I can't remember if you said you flew United? We flew USA 3000 and didn't have the luggage weight problem, but USA 3000 may not have enforced that rule until sometime after our trip, I don't know  
United makes alot of money to begin with and have a ton of employees. I only like their commercials on TV  


Janet- have a great trip!!  

Listened to some big band music on AOL tonight. Matthew needed to listen to some big band music, for his music merit badge he is trying for, for Boy Scouts  
Might go to this pizza taste test thing at my base jr. high tomorrow night with Matthew. He really wants to do this pizza tasting thing. It's our town Jaycees that is sponsoring it. I have to see how I feel tomorrow night, if I'm up to going or not. 


Going to watch ER now.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## dlbbwu

I take it you hate long drives? We actually prefer REALLY long drives over flying anyday. DH and I both find airports very stressful (especially with kids 7 and 2), but we find long drives very fun and relaxing. It's the only time we get to sit next to each other for 10-14 hours straight and talk to each other, cracking jokes, share lots of one-on-one time. We take turns driving and massage each others forearms and neck so our muscles don't get too tense. And the kids are very happy with books and the portable DVD player. Sigh.... I want a trip now![/quote]

  My "real" reason I hate long drives is cause I do ALL the driving.  I hate when I get sleepy and I can't keep my eyes open and say to the DW...your turn...and she is sound asleep.  I go to wake her and she drives for like 30 min and says, I'm tired.     I am thinking,  I haven't had a chance to take a nap... 
So back behind the wheel I go.     Now some of you may say it is my responsibility to do all the driving, and to some point I may agree.  I don't agree with trying to drive straight through when one is tired.  Both my kids have their own portable DVD, and they both have gameboy's, etc.  To me it is just a long drive....especially back home.  I think going down there I am very excited and in a hurry, but coming back... 

Another 12 hour day behind me...one more to go   

Off to bed and try again tomorrow


----------



## loribell

Well Dave I do not agree that the driving should be all up to you. It shoudl be shared. 

We are 1380 miles from Orlando. It took us 20 hours last time to drive it. We left home at 9:00 am with me driving, stopped in Little Rock to gas up (5 hours later) and grab lunch to eat in the car and dh took over the driving, stopped again about an hour outside of Atlanta for gas (another 5 hours), grabbed dinner to eat in the car and I took back over the driving, then when the next time to stop for gas came up I was still not tired and we were already across the Florida state line so I let dh continue to sleep. 

I loved pulling in to the gates at Disney as the sun was coming up. I had started to get a little tired about the last 45 minutes but my son woke up and kept me alert. It was such an easy drive we will probably never fly again. In fact we even headed on to the MK for our breakfast adr at CP and stayed in the park until about noon.


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all--ITS FRIDAY already!!Another week flew-by..

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

good morning homies....

i set a new record........it's a big hooray for me probably no biggie to youse.
i went to sleep at 9 last night and didn't wake up until 9:30 this morning.
would have been here right away but had to get some coffee in me before the fingers and eyes would coordinate on the keyboard....... 


hey dave, i feel your pain about the driving.
i do all the driving when mr mac and i go anywhere.
some of the trips are long, some are short just around my area.

each year we do a couple of long trips for battlesites from rev and civil wars.
driving from our house to VA or to vicksburg or to niagra falls, canada have been long hauls for me.  we don't stop for any over nights, drive straight thru.

he is my navigator.  he takes his naps along the way while i drive.

i have driven to florida 3 times and never again.
21 hours maybe 22 straight driving wipes me out big time.
it takes me a day to recover from it.

i only fly to florida now.

next time you do that long haul to the motherland, pretend you are asleep when mrs dave says she is tired.......... 
maybe that will work


this week has gone by fast for me.
still have to unpack what is on our dining room table.... 

catch you homies later, off soon for errands


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
just stopped by to say hi and bbl have to go pick up DW from work*


----------



## macraven

like the picture in your siggie homie.

have you got all settled in with your new home?


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-
Did some more errands this morning.
It's too chilly out for me  

Looked up the website for this pizza tasting thing tonight and found out it's canceled  Oh well, saves me money and we have a busy weekend this weekend. Actually Matthew has a busy weekend ahead. He will be bummed that this event got canceled.


Hi to all!


----------



## macraven

rose, it is always cold in chicagoland............

 we have had snow in the springtime.
 the fall ain't much better.........


remember, we only have two seasons up here.
winter and the 4th of july


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> like the picture in your siggie homie.
> 
> have you got all settled in with your new home?


*Thanks Mac
We are settled in but still unpacking boxes   *


----------



## roseprincess

I know,mac, I know(about the weather)    

We did have some good sunshiny(sp) days here when you were on vacay  
The seasons change so fast here, as I already know for many yrs. 
I am always a month behind in my head, as of weather. I probably don't make
sense to anyone about that. 

I don't like the "s" and "c"' words (snow and cold).
Give me 75 degrees and sunny most of the time! 


Change of subject, for all youse homies, don't forget Sweetest Day tomorrow!
  
Celebrate with your sweetie (spouses, SO's, your children)
The Hallmark holiday is not printed on calendars usually.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## circelli

Hi there everyone !!
I did not know tomorrow was sweeties day!!  I am going to the casino with DH all day NO KIDS!!
Try to stay warm and stay safe!!


----------



## RAPstar

The weather here has been pretty nice. We had a touch of rain earlier in the week, but not much and it's pretty much stopped. Today was overcast, but it wasn't too hot and not too cold. Wish it would stay that way.


----------



## macraven

man, can i waste a day or what...............

crap still on my dining room today.
as scarlet would say, there's always tomorrow.......


i act like i am still on vacation time......


----------



## macraven

last on last night and first today?????


----------



## coastermom

hello all ...

Felling a little better today and well things with DH are getting better too . I was really down this week as with not feeling well and having a disagreement with DH it made me feel really ..well bad. 


Saturday again no soccer today DD hurt her foot on Thursday and now we are hopeful it will heal before Friday because we are off to the Corn maze in Lancaster PA. Then Next saturday is HERSHEY   ... Yummy candy can't wait . 

Not much going on today busy week though ahead .. Mon , Tues and Wed there are always the chances to work . Wed is Bowling practice and well Thursday the Alarm man is is gonna be here to upgrade my system. Friday we have a meeting with DS teacher . We have this new Leveled reading program that well isn't really so great . He left grade 1 reading at a level G so that is about grade level . He goes to grade 2 and now he is behind reading a level F .. Now you tell me how he dropped a level ?? I think he is reading better then ever . It is amazing though DH who is a teacher said sometimes teachers like to drop a child then when the child "jumps" a level or two the teacher looks good. Can you even wonder why a teacher would do this to a child?? AHHH So this is my week ahead I just can't wait till a weekend or a week with nothing to do . 

I am getting worried about not having any  shopping started yet. Has anyone started holiday shopping yet? I am usually almost done by now but this year I don't seem to have the get up and go shopping thing in me. Now you all know i must really be  ...


Hope everyone is doing well .. BBL


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies  *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Want to wish all the homies here a Happy Sweetest Day!   
I think Sweetest Day is mostly celebrated in the midwest, according to what I've read.

DH bought me a dozen roses early this morning  
He also bought a dozen donuts for the kids (mainly b/c Chrissy always want bavarian cream donuts   ) 
Chrissy is here watching me type this post  

Matthew had a dentist appt this morning and had a merit badge clinic for boy scouts. He got his music merit badge done at the clinic. He played a song on his clarinet and had to do other things to earn his merit badge. He also was working on the computer merit badge as well. 
Unfortunately, Matthew's sweat jacket got taken at the church the clinic was at   Oh well.
Chrissy wants revenge, she wants to bust who took his jacket. She was
ready to call 911 here at home!  

My knee really hurts today.

Going to church later today. Have your backs  

Tomorrow we are supposed to go to an Eagle Scout ceremony in the afternoon. Chrissy doesn't want to go, but we may have to push her out the door tomorrow.

Got to still get in the shower.  


Mary- I wouldn't worry too much about the reading level thing. Show your DS's teacher how DS reads. Have DS read a page out of a book at the meeting. We have parent/teacher/student conferences at our school dist, so the child can show what he/ she can do, goal setting,etc. Hope all goes well at the meeting  

Hi St. L 

Hi to all 

According to Chrissy, peace out, you all!


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> hello all ...
> 
> Felling a little better today and well things with DH are getting better too . I was really down this week as with not feeling well and having a disagreement with DH it made me feel really ..well bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting worried about not having any  shopping started yet. Has anyone started holiday shopping yet? I am usually almost done by now but this year I don't seem to have the get up and go shopping thing in me. Now you all know i must really be  ...
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well .. BBL




mary, do a solo vacation 
then you will feel great real soon.

i always do one solo to orlando and it does wonders for me.
all marriages have the ups and downs.  just a part of life.
do something for yourself and let the husband take over the homefront.

i tell you, doing something for yourself is the best thing you will ever do for yourself.

christmas shopping    
are you serious that you should be done by now?

when my boys were little i didn't shop until they quit changing their minds on what they wanted from santa.
tv commercials swayed them everyday to change  so i would have to wait until december to make their purchases.

when they got older, i waited until christmas eve.........gift cards   


rose, i know sweetest day started out of detroit back in the 40's maybe the 50's it was big there.
not anything pushed around here for that day.  maybe it is regional where you are where it is more popular.  haven't seen advertisements in the northern chgo suburbs this year.

anyway, if you can get the sweets and flowers on a certain day, more power to you.  enjoy your goodies today!


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Hi homies-
> Want to wish all the homies here a Happy Sweetest Day!
> I think Sweetest Day is mostly celebrated in the midwest, according to what I've read.
> 
> DH bought me a dozen roses early this morning
> He also bought a dozen donuts for the kids (mainly b/c Chrissy always want bavarian cream donuts   )
> Chrissy is here watching me type this post
> 
> Matthew had a dentist appt this morning and had a merit badge clinic for boy scouts. He got his music merit badge done at the clinic. He played a song on his clarinet and had to do other things to earn his merit badge. He also was working on the computer merit badge as well.
> Unfortunately, Matthew's sweat jacket got taken at the church the clinic was at   Oh well.
> Chrissy wants revenge, she wants to bust who took his jacket. She was
> ready to call 911 here at home!
> 
> My knee really hurts today.
> 
> Going to church later today. Have your backs
> 
> Tomorrow we are supposed to go to an Eagle Scout ceremony in the afternoon. Chrissy doesn't want to go, but we may have to push her out the door tomorrow.
> 
> Got to still get in the shower.
> 
> 
> Mary- I wouldn't worry too much about the reading level thing. Show your DS's teacher how DS reads. Have DS read a page out of a book at the meeting. We have parent/teacher/student conferences at our school dist, so the child can show what he/ she can do, goal setting,etc. Hope all goes well at the meeting
> 
> Hi St. L
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> According to Chrissy, peace out, you all!


*Hi Rose  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning.Hope evreyone is having a great weekend..

Christmas shopping,I usually wait for the day after Thanksgiving to do that.
You know when there is a mob of people at 5AM standing infront of Wal-Mart and they trample the poor clerks that open the doors!!!!!!!!!

It sure is funny how people change during that time..


----------



## donaldduck352

WOW walked outside and its 48degrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!!!!

My blood is to thin from living in FLA all my life!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...it's a beautiful COOL day in sunny Orlando. The high is only supposed to be around 80 degrees! Gonna be cool again tonight!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> WOW walked outside and its 48degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!
> 
> My blood is to thin from living in FLA all my life!!!!




welcome to my world Mr Duck............

you haven't lived until the temps hit below freezing
_or -10 degrees_


----------



## bubba's mom

Good morning everyone.

In the 40s?  Ppphhbbttt...BEEN that chilly in the morning here.  (Altho, we were in the 70s/80s last week...yep, those days are gone  )

I haven't had my computer for a week...power cord took a crap  

Bubba was home sick for 2 days the middle of the week w/ pneumonia (got drugs...better now  ), so I couldn't get out to get a new one till yesterday afternoon.  btw....EXPENSIVE!   

While at it...bought a few Christmas gifts too 

Have soccer game today and birthday party afterwards.....

Ciao!


----------



## circelli

Here in Ontario there is FROST on the grouond this morning!!!  My computer says it is 0 degrees right now!!
Getting ready for church, have a GREAT day!!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> you haven't lived until the temps hit below freezing_or -10 degrees_


That's why we live in Florida Mac.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> That's why we live in Florida Mac.



*Your a lucky man  
Good morning homies*


----------



## RAPstar

I wish it would colder here. Hello all!


----------



## macraven

watching the Bears game.
they just scored again.......... 

can anyone say woo hoo...........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> can anyone say woo hoo...........





woohoo!  Bubba's team just beat the undefeated team 3-1  

off to bday party!


----------



## RAPstar

TR Updated!! Almost done now!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey homies,got the pic of us on photobucket!

Let me know if you wanted posted~~~~~The motley Crue of the Dis 

I'm holding back till everyone says YEAH!!!

Eminem Style~please stand up--let me know or forever the photo will burn!!


----------



## scotlass

Hi, My name is scotlass and i think i know youse guys !!!

Its been a while,hope youse guys are all well.

You know when you just have _stuff_ goin on and the time just goes in....well thats been my life.
The stuff has been pretty crappy too and ive not really been in a " Happy place " so my absence has spared youse guys, so no note needed mac.

On a better note...

The boy had his parents evening on wednesday and it was....excuse me please,while i say...awesome !!

If it wasnt for the good looks he so obviously got from me, i would swear we got the wrong bairn at the hospital.... 

And Im with Lori on the fierdyness,no way will i do HHN.
But I'll gladly wait in the bar till youse guys get back.


----------



## loribell

Hey scotlass we have been missing you. Remember we are here for you to be able to vent as well as tell us all your happy times. 

Congrats to the boy! 

I think we are getting a pretty good list of people waiting in the bar for the hhn people. Sounds like a great idea to me though! 

I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey great too see YA post scotlass long time no post,great too hear from Ya again  We missed YA!!! 

Come back and post more our good friend across the pond


----------



## donaldduck352

WeLL Alrighty THEN,see Ya in The Morn..Goodnight owls..Tommorrow will be a better day!!!Its Monday so I hope for the best!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey homies,got the pic of us on photobucket!
> 
> Let me know if you wanted posted~~~~~The motley Crue of the Dis
> 
> I'm holding back till everyone says YEAH!!!
> 
> Eminem Style~please stand up--let me know or forever the photo will burn!!



is this the one of the group at bill and ted's?
if so, i vote it is fine with me to post it.

that's the only photo i am aware of that was taken.


catch you tomorrow when the sun comes up donald..



scotlass said:


> Hi, My name is scotlass and i think i know youse guys !!!
> 
> Its been a while,hope youse guys are all well.
> 
> You know when you just have _stuff_ goin on and the time just goes in....well thats been my life.
> The stuff has been pretty crappy too and ive not really been in a " Happy place " so my absence has spared youse guys, so no note needed mac.
> 
> On a better note...
> 
> The boy had his parents evening on wednesday and it was....excuse me please,while i say...awesome !!
> 
> If it wasnt for the good looks he so obviously got from me, i would swear we got the wrong bairn at the hospital....
> 
> And Im with Lori on the fierdyness,no way will i do HHN.
> But I'll gladly wait in the bar till youse guys get back.




i have missed youse.........

so glad you are back!!
i hope all is fine for youse.




go to hhn with me and you can be the picture taker of whoever is screaming their head off at the time.
i know it won't be me.  i don't scare.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> go to hhn with me and you can be the picture taker of whoever is screaming their head off at the time.
> i know it won't be me.  i don't scare.



That would be me. I almost wrenched my friend's hand off at the last haunted house I went to.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning sleepy homies~except for Todd and Dave and a couple others,there always up early!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning sleepy homies~except for Todd and Dave and a couple others,there always up early!!
> 
> Have a great day all!!


 
As Donald said, I am up!  Not a lot of time to post, but just stopping by to say HI!


----------



## circelli

Good Morning all!!
It is a begining of a new week, have fun!!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...Have a great Monday...if that's possible.


----------



## ky07

*Missed saying Good morning but will say good afternoon homies 
Just think I have only been up since 4 am   *


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ,,,


Well busy as usual and not working because yet again I was at the DOCTOR guess what I got from work now????   YUP that would be PINK EYE . Oh yeah so I am still  from last week and now have this added to it . 

We are suppose to go to Hershey this weekend but now i am wondering if we are all going to be well enough to go .  ..

Glad to see everyone is around and checking in . Got to go . Taking a quick nap before the kiddies come home .


----------



## ky07

*Just wanted to share a couple of pics of the new home with you homies and will put up some of the inside as soon as all of the boxes are unpacked  







*


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hey all ,,,
> 
> 
> Well busy as usual and not working because yet again I was at the DOCTOR guess what I got from work now????   YUP that would be PINK EYE . Oh yeah so I am still  from last week and now have this added to it .




at first i thought you would say you were pregnant.

i think pink eye is the better of the medical conditions to have... 


i do need to drink more coffee before i start posting in the mornings.

wait, it's afternoon..... 
ok, i slept in late today.  



St L, the house looks lovely!!


----------



## coastermom

Mac... If I were Pregnant i would go to the HIGHEST point in the city right now and get ready to JUMP. Really three is more then enough for us . My DH and I are all for kids but not anymore in my house our home is full. 

Ok need to go get the little guy from school soon . I feel crummy and now have aleast an hour of HW to do with him .  .. Not in the mood at all . I am not going to even tell you how tired I feel today and it is only 3 PM . 

Might BBL


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> at first i thought you would say you were pregnant.
> 
> i think pink eye is the better of the medical conditions to have...
> 
> 
> i do need to drink more coffee before i start posting in the mornings.
> 
> wait, it's afternoon.....
> ok, i slept in late today.
> 
> 
> 
> St L, the house looks lovely!!



*Thanks Mac 
Out of all the houses we looked at it was the best one *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Just wanted to share a couple of pics of the new home with you homies and will put up some of the inside as soon as all of the boxes are unpacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Unpacking and setting everything up is a pain!!

Nice looking house..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey all ... we're back ...  

Arrived home safe and sound late this afternoon.  Will BBL ...*


----------



## Notatourist

SLEEP!!!

Yep, that's right SLEEP!!

I did last night and it didn't help-darn change of schedule...


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey all ... we're back ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound late this afternoon.  Will BBL ...*



Welcome back Bonny and Lee,had a great time meeting YA'LL...
Hope your in for next year!! 



Notatourist said:


> SLEEP!!!
> 
> Yep, that's right SLEEP!!
> 
> I did last night and it didn't help-darn change of schedule...



Your the bestest,get ready for us next year... 

I take it you been real busy this year AH???


----------



## donaldduck352

Well homies,the sunset over 1 1/2 hrs ago..

SeeYA in the morn.Take care,Dis in the morn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey all ... we're back ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound late this afternoon.  Will BBL ...*



Welcome home, mmmmmm...Canada where it is a BIT colder than Florida!!


----------



## loribell

Lawrence the house looks great. You will be all settled soon. 

Bonny & Lee glad you made it home & sound.

Mary feel better.

Howdy to everyone else! 

Katie what did you say about getting us some pics of your house?


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey all ... we're back ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound late this afternoon.  Will BBL ...*




sorry your trip is over but very glad you are back  home safely.
you were missed.


i'm penciling in people for next year's rip tour on my calendar...





Notatourist said:


> SLEEP!!!
> 
> Yep, that's right SLEEP!!
> 
> I did last night and it didn't help-darn change of schedule...



sleep is highly over rated..... 

the month is not over yet.
bet you will be busy later this week again.

glad you dropped by.



loribell said:


> Katie what did you say about getting us some pics of your house?




yea, what about what lori said........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> sorry your trip is over but very glad you are back  home safely.
> you were missed.
> 
> 
> i'm penciling in people for next year's rip tour on my calendar...



Don't forget me!! lol I'll be there even if I have to sell a kidney.

Oh, almost forgot!! Welcome back, Bonlee!!


----------



## macraven

vanna, i would like to buy a vowel.........


----------



## RAPstar

A E I O U and sometimes Y


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening....or should I say morning!

So....

Last meet for the girl's season tomorrow....it will determine whether we are conference champs or not...5-2 record

House pics - on the way...on the DF's camera


Oh!  And I think I have found THE dress.  I LOVE it!  I haven't seen it in person or tried to get my fatso behind into it, but I love love love it!






What do you think?


----------



## macraven

since you are getting married in july, i'm sure it would be comfortable for the wedding.

btw, i have not received my hold that date card yet......


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all..I'm late for work..see ya later!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## loribell

Beautiful dress Katie. You will look wonderful in it. What is the date again? 

Looking forward to the house pics.


----------



## coastermom

WOW Katie nice dress it will look great on you I am sure. 

Well there is good news at least today in my life that I was stressed over and now I can relax about. Long story short my DH was in an accident and the jerk filed a case aginst us . Well the insurance company just called and it was totally settled .    ... Thank God is all I can say to that . 

I hate to say it but I am missing work   ... I know but this home all day that I thought I woiuld love is kind of making me nutty .  . I have finished almost all of the  now if I can only get someone to put it away that would be nice . I am felling better but my eyes still hurt . It is worse in the sun . Maybe I am turning Vampire while I am at it .  

Hey my DS wants to be JAWS for halloween . I can't seem to find it anywhere . I just saw a shark with Feet hanging out of it's mouth on line and it will arrive this weekend but do you think it is OK for a 7 year old or NO??  i actually think it is freaking hysterical but i worry about the school . Though some of these kids come dressed like the scream guy and pimps  ... 

gotta go do more  and cleaning BBL


----------



## loribell

Forgot to wish you & the girls good luck in your meet today Katie. I hope they do great! 

Mary glad to hear the case got settled. I bet that was very stressful.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Poking in to say BOO.

And I'm off to the early voting location so I can cast my vote and be done with it.


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> Poking in to say BOO.
> 
> And I'm off to the early voting location so I can cast my vote and be done with it.



Well then you better pack a few meals.


----------



## coastermom

loribell said:


> Forgot to wish you & the girls good luck in your meet today Katie. I hope they do great!
> 
> Mary glad to hear the case got settled. I bet that was very stressful.





Lori .. you have no idea how stressful it was. I was so happy when the woman from the insurance company called I almost fell off my seat .  

Well my eyes still hurt I don't really know why . I really want to go to the PTA meeting tonight and talk to the principal about some issues but I wonder if I should go with my illness . I guess I will wait and see.


----------



## macraven

hi there homies.....

just think.
at 5:00 today, only 3 more work days this week.


mary, that is good news.


darkie, do like they do in chgo.
vote early and vote often


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> Well then you better pack a few meals.



There were reports of 2-3hr waits (what is this, HHN?) for some Orlando voting spots.

I waited less than an hour to vote. No, I did not have an Express pass.

But I voted.


----------



## loribell

Glad you didn't have to long of a wait. Personally I have never waited more than 10 minutes but I live in a very small town!


----------



## coastermom

the Dark Marauder said:


> There were reports of 2-3hr waits (what is this, HHN?) for some Orlando voting spots.
> 
> I waited less than an hour to vote. No, I did not have an Express pass.
> 
> But I voted.



Well here in NYC we will have HUGE waits to vote we always do. Not only are we going to vote for our next President this year we have lots of positions open in NYC . It should be lots of fun ...Not really ..

Glad to hear that you voted darkie now about the express can I get one for like everything in LIFE.. 

Got to run kiddies have HW now and then it is time for dinner and then well you all know the drill ..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon redheads ...

Well, didn't end up coming back on last night - we both were too exhausted and just called it an early night.

Will start to download all our pics from the trip and get our trip report started in the next few days.*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon redheads ...
> 
> Well, didn't end up coming back on last night - we both were too exhausted and just called it an early night.
> 
> Will start to download all our pics from the trip and get our trip report started in the next few days.*



A TR,cann't waite


----------



## bubba's mom

K-Fed...dress is beautiful....but you have to try it on to know it's "the one" 

Welcome home Bonny!  Looking forward to your pix and report.

Lawrence...looks like a great house!  How's it going so far?  

DM...you are able to vote already?  How come?    Either way, glad you got to do it....know it was probably killing you to NOT have an express pass to do it!  

All is well in Bubbaworld today.  The kids are studying heritage and have to bring in a recipe for a dish mom makes representing their heritage.  Uh...I don't cook anything that represents my heritage  

crap!


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a question?They complained about the bloody mary banners earlier this year,wright? 
Now they are advertising Zombie Strippers.....

We all know who Robert Englund is (FREDY KRUGER),but Jenna Jameson 

I googled the name and its not a new actress A very diffrent kind of actor too say the least...Now I'm in too a good scary movie-B-rated so be it..Grind house-Kurt Russell did a good one last year!!BUT!!!

Oh well see YA homies in the morning..


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> DM...you are able to vote already?  How come?    Either way, glad you got to do it....know it was probably killing you to NOT have an express pass to do it!
> 
> All is well in Bubbaworld today.  The kids are studying heritage and have to bring in a recipe for a dish mom makes representing their heritage.  Uh...I don't cook anything that represents my heritage
> 
> crap!


FL is one of many states that participates in Early Voting. It helps increase voter turnout and reduces long lines on Election Day. So far many FL counties are reporting massive increases in the number of early voters--some more in one day than in the same week last election.

As for the dish representing heritage--make an "all American meal". Mac & Cheese.


----------



## macraven

brab, illinois and indiana have early voting also.

i vote early to avoid crowds and lines.
very convenient.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm voting early on my next day off. Hello everyone.


----------



## bubba's mom

Believe me...if i could make mac & cheese AND get away with it, I would 

Thinking of german potato salad or shepard's pie..... (mostly German, but I'm also Irish and Scottish).  Hey Scotlass...got any ideas?  

I didn't know some states did early voting?  Makes sense...too bad more don't participate....

They actually re-districted our area...I used to have to go down the street...now, I don't even have to leave the development!  Moved our voting to the assisted living home on the far side of our development.


----------



## KStarfish82

We lost 

Ah well, good exciting meet anyways.

Thanks for the compliments on the dress 

What exactly is your heritage Barb?


----------



## bubba's mom

sorry to hear your gals lost.... but, on the bright side, you have more free time now!

I am mostly German, but my grandfather is Irish and somewhere I am part Scottish  

but, to me...I'm just blonde


----------



## loribell

Sorry your girls lost Katie. Aren you going to be coaching the boys next?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey Barb we are really close...I'm German, Irish and English!  Make sauerkraut! 

Lori - yea I coach the boys as well.  No free time til Feb.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm adopted. lol I haven't figured out how to meet my biological pafrents to figure out my heritage. Of course that's even if they want me to find them. Anywho, almost beddy bye time.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a question?They complained about the bloody mary banners earlier this year,wright?
> Now they are advertising Zombie Strippers.....
> 
> We all know who Robert Englund is (FREDY KRUGER),but Jenna Jameson
> 
> I googled the name and its not a new actress A very diffrent kind of actor too say the least...Now I'm in too a good scary movie-B-rated so be it..Grind house-Kurt Russell did a good one last year!!BUT!!!
> 
> Oh well see YA homies in the morning..



even i know who jenna jameson is.
i thought everyone knew about her....... 

she doesn't do horror films.
she is more into the "art form" type of movies.............



bubba's mom said:


> Believe me...if i could make mac & cheese AND get away with it, I would
> 
> Thinking of german potato salad or shepard's pie..... (mostly German, but I'm also Irish and Scottish).  Hey Scotlass...got any ideas?




do a receipe for popcorn balls.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm adopted. lol I haven't figured out how to meet my biological pafrents to figure out my heritage. Of course that's even if they want me to find them. Anywho, almost beddy bye time.



the mom that raised you is your mom.
i have a few adopted cousins and i consider all of us family.

are you interested in finding out about your bio parents?


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> even i know who jenna jameson is.
> i thought everyone knew about her.......
> 
> she doesn't do horror films.
> she is more into the "art form" type of movies.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do a receipe for popcorn balls.


 
"art form"...   Now people don't hold this against me, but I have seen her "art form" movies.  This is when I was in college, of course and had an appreciation for the "art form". 

Hope everyone has a great hump day...Donald when you wake up in the morning....HELLO!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all.Another bump day..And good morning to you Dave,hope all is quiet in your job...

Have a great day all!! 






As far as that ''art form''its kinda forbiden in our house..DW will not tolerate it,thats why I googled the name!!


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all.Another bump day..And good morning to you Dave,hope all is quiet in your job...
> 
> Have a great day all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as that ''art form''its kinda forbiden in our house..DW will not tolerate it,thats why I googled the name!!


 
Donald:  all quiet here, except our engines need repair and it is a big stink right now on how long they will take for repair.


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu said:


> "art form"...   Now people don't hold this against me, but I have seen her "art form" movies.  This is when I was in college, of course and had an appreciation for the "art form".
> 
> Hope everyone has a great hump day...Donald when you wake up in the morning....HELLO!



   



Katie good luck to the boys!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> K-Fed...dress is beautiful....but you have to try it on to know it's "the one"
> 
> Welcome home Bonny!  Looking forward to your pix and report.
> 
> Lawrence...looks like a great house!  How's it going so far?
> 
> DM...you are able to vote already?  How come?    Either way, glad you got to do it....know it was probably killing you to NOT have an express pass to do it!
> 
> All is well in Bubbaworld today.  The kids are studying heritage and have to bring in a recipe for a dish mom makes representing their heritage.  Uh...I don't cook anything that represents my heritage
> 
> crap!



*Going pretty good Barb its just a big  trying to get DS's up for school cause now I have to drive them cause they want to keep going to thier old schools which are out of district and not to mention getting special permission for them to keep them in there.
can't wait until vacation next year   *


----------



## macraven

hello homies..... 

mr mac returns this late afternoon so it is finally time for me to clean up this joint i live in.


yes, i always wait until the last minute to tidy the dump up.......


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all..

Donnt feel bad mac,I had to take the one suitcase from our trip 2weeks ago to the garage yesterday.Asked Dw why,she said I'm ready to go back 

Whatever you do donnt buy a white truck.Got a 2008 Chevy and I cannt keep it clean..Every 2 days I'm washing it,only had it 6months and I think I'm taking the paint off it  and we live on a paved road!!!!

I'm not complaining much got heck of a deal on it and get 24mpg!!
But it did come with a beautiful payment book..... 

I can feel it now,I'm gonna win the lotto tonight 

Well off to take more paint off my truck..bbl


----------



## macraven

well donald, if i ever bought a white car, it wouldn't be washed as much as you do yours.

i would be lucky to do it twice a year......



i was thiscloseto clearing off the dining room table and cleaning the dump up this afternoon when Mr Mac comes in the house.   

rats..

i swear, i was really going to tidy the joint up this time.

he is out roller skiing so now i have time to get the place in order.
he was in the house long enough to bring his suitcase to the bedroom, change clothes, get his gear together and then out the door.

that gives me about 2 hours to get my stuff done.


catch you all later tonight......


----------



## donaldduck352

Well Lady and Gents~~HOMIESSee YA in the morn!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Mac - didja get your place cleaned up in time for Mr. Mac's return???

.... spent the afternoon starting our trip report - you can find it here  

... BBL *


----------



## macraven

bonny, yup.
finally got the dump cleaned up.

now it's good for a couple of days.

mr mac went to bed early.
he has to be at work in the morning and tired from the fast pace of his meetings he had this week.


love your report!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Mac - didja get your place cleaned up in time for Mr. Mac's return???
> 
> .... spent the afternoon starting our trip report - you can find it here
> 
> ... BBL *



Starting to read your TR now. I should have mine finished this week. Make sure to show me some love. lol God, I'm tired. Haven't been sleeping well.


----------



## macraven

drink coffee.
it will help you stay awake.

in fact right now i'm wired.
had 6 cups of coffee this evening.

heck, i still might be on the boards until the sun comes up in the morning..


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> well donald, if i ever bought a white car, it wouldn't be washed as much as you do yours.
> 
> i would be lucky to do it twice a year......
> 
> 
> 
> i was thiscloseto clearing off the dining room table and cleaning the dump up this afternoon when Mr Mac comes in the house.
> 
> rats..
> 
> i swear, i was really going to tidy the joint up this time.
> 
> he is out roller skiing so now i have time to get the place in order.
> he was in the house long enough to bring his suitcase to the bedroom, change clothes, get his gear together and then out the door.
> 
> that gives me about 2 hours to get my stuff done.
> 
> 
> catch you all later tonight......



Roller.....skiing?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> drink coffee.
> it will help you stay awake.
> 
> in fact right now i'm wired.
> had 6 cups of coffee this evening.
> 
> heck, i still might be on the boards until the sun comes up in the morning..



You and your coffee, mac! lol


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> Roller.....skiing?



In February 2007, I went snow skiing for the first time.  I spent more time rolling instead of skiing.   I looked like this smilie without the smile!


----------



## macraven

yea, roller skiing.
mr mac does that in the dry weather.

in the winter, he skiis on paths.  paths with snow on them.


roller skiis are skiis that have rollers on the bottom of them.
you have your poles and can slide over any ground.
hopefully even level type of ground.

think of roller skating but with skiis on the the boots.

he says it's fun.
i think it's nuts.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> yea, roller skiing.
> mr mac does that in the dry weather.
> 
> in the winter, he skiis on paths.  paths with snow on them.
> 
> 
> roller skiis are skiis that have rollers on the bottom of them.
> you have your poles and can slide over any ground.
> hopefully even level type of ground.
> 
> think of roller skating but with skiis on the the boots.
> 
> he says it's fun.
> i think it's nuts.



Why not just roller skate then? The only time I've gone skiing, I learned how to stop without falling on our last day there. And if I ever went again, it would probably take me that long to relearn.


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning everyone...You too Donald  .

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.  Kids have a half day today and tomorrow due to teacher conferences.  of course I am the one to pick them up and get no sleep... .  Tomorrow we are taking a break from school, work, and tennis to go to Nashville, TN for the weekend.  There is a flea market that always goes on the last weekend of October every year at the state fairgrounds.  We never buy anything, but it is fun to look and if we do buy anything it usually ends up in a garage sale for about half the price  

Mac:  Anything from Universal with a tennis theme?  I have found some Disney stuff on Ebay, but nothing from Universal.  I doubt there is anything, but it doesn't hurt to ask again.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## donaldduck352

And A good morning to all!!.you also Dave!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!

I just heard on the radio...Universal kicked out 127 people last weekend for underage drinking, underage possession or contributing to underage drinking during HHN. These people were given trespass warnings and were told they could not come back.


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...

Busy ,Busy Busy is all I can say . Still not my best but we are going to Hershey this weekend maybe the candy will make me better??  it is going to rain on us but what can we do the reservations are all made and we must go . 

My DD had an open house for HS . Yes here in NYC we have to pick the HS we want to go to . We already picked the same catholic HS as her sister but we still need to go through the process for public school Just in case she doesn't make the catholic one. What a mess . 

Need to do school projects with the kiddies later and the alarm guy is coming to upgrade my system today so I need to get going on the cleaning . 

BBL


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and hope everyone is having a good start to the day  *


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Good morning everyone...You too Donald  .
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thursday.  Kids have a half day today and tomorrow due to teacher conferences.  of course I am the one to pick them up and get no sleep... .  Tomorrow we are taking a break from school, work, and tennis to go to Nashville, TN for the weekend.  There is a flea market that always goes on the last weekend of October every year at the state fairgrounds.  We never buy anything, but it is fun to look and if we do buy anything it usually ends up in a garage sale for about half the price
> 
> Mac:  Anything from Universal with a tennis theme?  I have found some Disney stuff on Ebay, but nothing from Universal.  I doubt there is anything, but it doesn't hurt to ask again.  Thanks in advance.



i didn't get to do shopping like i planned on this trip.
i had an issue with my leg and wasn't able to walk as much as i thought i would.

dont worry, next trip i make will be after my surgery and i'll scour the place for you on the tennis items.



Metro West said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I just heard on the radio...Universal kicked out 127 people last weekend for underage drinking, underage possession or contributing to underage drinking during HHN. These people were given trespass warnings and were told they could not come back.



they usually arrest the underage drinkers also.
did the report say anything about that?

sometimes i wonder how banning a person from the park due to a "no trespassing" charge can be upheld.  lot of people walk thru those gates.
how can they catch all of them that have been banned?

i'm glad UO is serious about the underage drinking.
it is that type of situation that can get out of control and bother other park guests.



and a very good morning to all of youse.
i just got out of bed.......


----------



## circelli

Hey there everyone 
I wish my cold would take a hike!!!
I always know when the seasons change, I ALWAYS get a cold!!
Hmmmm.... it is already Thursday, FRIDAY tomorrow then the weekend!!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> Sometimes i wonder how banning a person from the park due to a "no trespassing" charge can be upheld.  lot of people walk thru those gates.
> *how can they catch all of them that have been banned?*
> 
> i'm glad UO is serious about the underage drinking.
> it is that type of situation that can get out of control and bother other park guests.



They might be able to regulate banned guests through the finger scan system.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> they usually arrest the underage drinkers also.
> did the report say anything about that?
> 
> sometimes i wonder how banning a person from the park due to a "no trespassing" charge can be upheld.  lot of people walk thru those gates.
> how can they catch all of them that have been banned?
> 
> i'm glad UO is serious about the underage drinking.
> it is that type of situation that can get out of control and bother other park guests.


I'm sure most of the people removed were underage but haven't heard another report so I'm not sure.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Todd - I read that report on the Orlando Sentinel website today 
... here's the link http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-universal2308oct23,0,2330921.story *


----------



## RAPstar

I voted today. Go me. Other than that.....watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall. That's been my entire day.


----------



## macraven

thanks for the article link bonny.

now i know what entails a trespass charge.


----------



## macraven

thanks for the article link bonny.

now i know what entails a trespass charge.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Mac, you're repeating yourself  ... and you're welcome!*


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning everyone...A wet one here in Indiana, but in less than 12 hours on the road to Nashville, TN.  A break from the work and everything.  Hope you all have a great weekend, I know I will...and yes I will be up early in the morning either on my laptop or phone checking out the boards


----------



## donaldduck352

ITS FRIDAY ALL!! Good morning...

We got a wet day in front of us also Dave.Then a cold snap(the lows around 50--highs around 70)BURR!! 

Have a great day all..


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> They might be able to regulate banned guests through the finger scan system.



They also might have face recognition sytem like they have in Y'Bor City Tampa..Donnt think for a second your not bieng watched by camera at USO!!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Todd - I read that report on the Orlando Sentinel website today
> ... here's the link http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-universal2308oct23,0,2330921.story *


 You read the paper more than I do.


----------



## ky07

*Good Friday morning homies  *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Finally going to get the hole in garage wall fixed today, handyman should be here soon. I hope my cranky female neighbor is going to be happy    

Went last night to a meeting about the reproductive system or s**  ed for 6th graders( sensored myself  ). It was, of course,a meeting for the parents. 
The thing is, it was at my base jr. high, and it was in the library. So, where is this school's library?? Would have been nice if they had an enlarged map of the layout of the school, as I had no clue where the library was  
I know where the school cafeteria and school gym is, not the library! 
My kids still go to their elementary school for 6th grade.
Hey, I know all that biological stuff, I'm a nurse  
(please don't tag this, tag fairy  )

Other stuff, DH is going to schedule a colonoscopy soon,for baseline purposes. He is definitely not looking forward to it. I don't blame him tho. He actually did not know what a colonoscopy involved. He just thought it was a fast rectal exam, like at the Dr.s office. Unfortunately, I had to tell him what it actually is  
Poor guy. Ignorance is bliss on that subject   

Wow, can't believe it's almost the end of October already. Time flies too fast!!
I want the warm weather of very early Fall again  
After Halloween is over, then full- blown holiday stuff again!
Can't believe Halloween is next Friday already!

Bought a knee brace for myself a couple of days ago, as my knee is still hurting. I have been rubbing theragesic (Ben Gay) on my knee and wearing knee brace off and on. I wonder if it's bursitis or arthritis? I really don't need to go to doctor for the knee yet.


Jonas Brothers: I like that new song and video,"Lovebug". Really cool video   Disney Channel doesn't play the full video. Watched full video on radiodisney.com. 
I had no idea Nick Jonas is diabetic. He must be Type 1 diabetic. They had a 10 min thing on him on Disney Channel the other evening. 

Oh, I just rememberd ,HSM3 is opening today in theaters! Chrissy really wants to see it. but we might wait to see it in a few weeks. Wait til the hype has worn off a little. 

Ok, gotta run, as handyman is going to be here any minute.


Hi to all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...   TGIF!!!*



donaldduck352 said:


> ITS FRIDAY ALL!! Good morning...
> 
> We got a wet day in front of us also Dave.Then a cold snap(the lows around 50--highs around 70)BURR!!
> 
> Have a great day all..


*  I'd love to have 50F as a high ... today it's only 40F here ...it's only October - wait until Winter comes when it's -20C here (that's about -4F)*



Metro West said:


> You read the paper more than I do.


*Gotta keep up with the news where our friends are!!*


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Gotta keep up with the news where our friends are!!*


----------



## macraven

good happy friday homies.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hiya, Homies!

Too busy, too busy, too busy....  There's no such thing as personal time anymore.

Off to carve Jack-O'-Lanterns.  You know, pumpkins with candles that Michael Jackson likes.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hey all.



hey homie......


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Hey all.



I just read your day five TR.  LOVED it!  I get all wistful and excited looking at all the pictures you posted.  I have less than 80 days!  I just can't remember exactly which 70-something number I covered today on the chart....


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-
Wow, am I the first to post today? Where is everyone? I take it getting ready for Halloween?  
I'm not a big Halloween fan, sorry  My kids will dress up and do the Halloween parade at school this coming Friday. Not sure where I'm taking them trick or treating yet sometime after school. 

Does anyone want to hire Chrissy for some scary screaming?? She definitely knows how to scream while tantrumming(sp). Did alot of that this morning   Didn't get what she wanted for breakfast, so did her screaming. 

Watched a Sponge Bob episode this morning with the kids called "Band Geeks". I normally don't watch Sponge Bob, but I thought this episode was pretty funny actually  
No one I know is a geek, except me. LOL.


Going to church soon. Have your backs  

Have a good day!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Rose,real quiet today here!!

Myself have been busy as heck!!

Going tommorrow to HHN without express passes,there sold out..Will do stay and scream..Wish me luck..I'll hopefully get too meet Todd and Mike.. 

Well goodnight all,I'll take pics!!

Wish us luck,hope to get all the houses and Bill&Teds squeezed in they close at midnight!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I should be able to be at HHN by 7pm, unless you're too scared to meet me.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Man did the temperature drop last night!


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies!!!

Phils up 2-1 in the World Series  

REALLY late night - and Frank was up at 7:50AM  

Got to clean and launder before football starts - have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



Metro West said:


> Morning all! Man did the temperature drop last night!


*
Todd, I'll take your cool temps over our temps any day 
... right now it's only 28F here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## macraven

happy noontime homies



gotta watch the game today.
catch you later, gator


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Sunday homies-

What football game are you planning on watching, mac? The Bears are on a bye week this weekend. Unless you are going to watch the St. Louis Rams??
Packers are also on bye week. 


Oh, other football news. Last week DH found out Mike Singletary got the head coaching position for the San Francisco 49rs  
Now if he can get the head coaching position for the Bears someday, that would be awesome!   


DH just picked up some of the popcorn Matthew sold for Boy Scouts. I bought the chocolate covered popcorn. Really yummy!  
Gotta stop eating it tho. 

Last night at church, one of Matthew's preschool teachers sat behind us. We haven't seen her in many yrs. How cool is that, that we bumped into her   She normally goes to the Sunday morning 9am service for yrs, so we haven't seen her.

Hi to all!

talk later.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Afternoon, Homies!

Church was great, and now I'm tired.  I want to take a nap, but we have visitors coming in an hour.  When they go it will be too late for a nap.

Maybe more vitamins will help.  Of course, getting more than a few hours of sleep a night would help, too.

Our big screen wasn't working.  DH and DS-7 were unhappy.  Then DH moved a little space heater into the family room, and it started right up.

See ya later, hugs to all.  

Bonny and Lee, just thinking about your cold weather makes me shiver....  
Do you ever get asked if Canadians use dog sleds instead of cars, or if you live in an igloo?  That used to drive one of my roomates crazy.  Don't worry, it wasn't anyone in our apartment asking those kinds of stupid questions.


Taminator


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Bonny and Lee, just thinking about your cold weather makes me shiver....
> Do you ever get asked if Canadians use dog sleds instead of cars, or if you live in an igloo?  That used to drive one of my roomates crazy.  Don't worry, it wasn't anyone in our apartment asking those kinds of stupid questions.
> 
> Taminator


* No ... thank goodness they don't ask us that.  But they do give us a strange look when we tell them we have to plug our cars in during the winter so they'll start  

... BTW - working on the next installment of our TR - should be up later tonight *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Todd, I'll take your cool temps over our temps any day
> ... right now it's only 28F here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brrr...that IS cold and no thanks...I'll take our night time upper 50's. As the old commercial stated...anything less would be uncivilized.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!! My TR is finally complete!! Sorry for taking so long!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! My TR is finally complete!! Sorry for taking so long!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Brrr...that IS cold and no thanks...I'll take our night time upper 50's. As the old commercial stated...anything less would be uncivilized.



*December and January can get quite cold here ... lows of -20C (-4F), highs of -5C (23F)... now you know why we want to move to Florida (at least for the winters)
*


RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! My TR is finally complete!! Sorry for taking so long!!



*Off to read it now ...*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *December and January can get quite cold here ... lows of -20C (-4F), highs of -5C (23F)... now you know why we want to move to Florida (at least for the winters)
> *
> 
> 
> *Off to read it now ...*



I love the cold. I'm known to wear t-shirts in the winter. Well.....Texas winters. lol


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Monday morning...everyone.  A successful trip to Nashville.  Cold in the morning, warm in the afternoons.  It was great just to get away from everything going on.  No arguements or nothing (hard to believe isn't it?).  Spent more money on tennis stuff than flea market items.  This week is going to be rough, but I am strong and can survive  

So hope everyone's week is grand and I will chat with you all later


----------



## circelli

Just think at the end of this week it is HALLOWEEN!!! 
My sons are thrilled.....my pirate and ghost or maybe spiderman, he is not 3 yet so this is a difficult decision!!!  He has the ghost sound mastered but he can also shoot Spidey webs pretty darn good with sound effects!!
This weather here is a bit chilly!!! 4 C.  I am not a converter like Bonny!!!!
Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## macraven

mourning homies.....it is monday again.........



we don't have trick or treating when it is halloween.
our community and the ones surrounding it establish the date and hours kids can do trick and treating.

it is always the last saturday in the month of october.
hours are from 1-4 in the afternoon.


the weather is usually so bad, very few kids come out.
we don't have any young kids in our neighborhood.
if we would get any kids, it would be from another neighborhood.

most of the houses just put a sign up saying no candy.
we all did the candy treats when there were kids in the neighborhood.
now that the youngest "kids" are 18 in our blocks, no one participates on that saturday.


cold, yes it sure it.
i'm looking forward to spring time already....


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Pretty agravated to day cause tried to hook up portable dishwasher up to the faucet and now the faucet is spraying water 
I guess thats what you get for trying to be helpful  *


----------



## macraven

how wet did you get St L?


i guess it will be back to doing the dishes the old way.
dishpan hands, here we go....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> how wet did you get St L?
> 
> 
> i guess it will be back to doing the dishes the old way.
> dishpan hands, here we go....



*Not too wet just a good scolding  and yes back to dishpan hands   *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

A bit warmer day here today ... 43F   

Lots to do this week to get ready for our yard haunt on Friday ... so may be by sporadically and may not have time to update our TR much this week (did update it yesterday with our HHN pics though)

Have a good Monday all ... bbl *


----------



## roseprincess

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> A bit warmer day here today ... 43F   *


*
It is warmer by you than in Chicago area. Only maybe upper 30's here today  and windy.*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Went shopping again today at Walmart   They must really like me there  More on credit card, more winter clothes and stuff for school camp next week.
DH is not happy how much I spent, but what can I do?  
He's ok about it now 
That's what us women do, spend $$, right?  
Well, it's for the kids for winter  
Better than buying in a catalog and spending money that way.

Anyone take their DD's to see HSM3? How was the movie?

Gotta run.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## macraven

no offense but i think i would rather run naked in the snow than see hsm.....
 
the last good musical i saw was Chicago.


i think most of our homies here should be coming back from orlando soon.
i love it when they do trip reports!

i have enjoyed andy's and with bonny/lee's so far.

i even go back and reread brab's and tlinus 's reports again.

this weather of cold is here to stay.
when i was driving back from the doctor's visit this afternoon, it was snowing.

welcome Mr. Santa..........makes me think it's getting closer to your arrival when the weather turns this way.



i was feeling sorry for the vacationers that are in orlando now and reading how the temps might go down to 44 tonight for them.
we are at 40 degrees now with a drop to 30-34 for tonight.
definitely now flip flops, shorts and tee weather for them.

can you imagine going on ripsaw falls when the temps drop???


----------



## scotlass

Evenin youse....

Cold and very rainy in auld _Scotchland_ (givin it its US name !! ) but hey its nearly Halloween....and my _*very las*t_ birthday...WOO-HOO !!
I love Halloween and considering my feardyness thats kinda strange but I decorate the house (not quite Bonny/Lee class right enough) and go Trick or Treating with the boy.
My birthday is the 30th and we usually have a Halloween/birthday party.




The boy loved HSM 1+2 but didnt want to go to see HSM3 but i was desperate to see it,so i asked if i could take the wee girl next door.
Then on friday morning The boy suddenly had a change of heart....  and we all went and we loved it.

Is it wrong that i have a wee crush on Zac Efron.....actually you dont have to answer that....::cop: ...."Its okay officer ...I'll come along quietly !!"


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i was feeling sorry for the vacationers that are in orlando now and reading how the temps might go down to 44 tonight for them. we are at 40 degrees now with a drop to 30-34 for tonight. definitely now flip flops, shorts and tee weather for them.


Yes...it's supposed to be colder tomorrow night and only in the 60's the next two days. But by the weekend, it should be warming up again.


----------



## roseprincess

scotlass said:


> Evenin youse....
> 
> The boy loved HSM 1+2 but didnt want to go to see HSM3 but i was desperate to see it,so i asked if i could take the wee girl next door.
> Then on friday morning The boy suddenly had a change of heart....  and we all went and we loved it.
> 
> Is it wrong that i have a wee crush on Zac Efron.....actually you dont have to answer that....::cop: ...."Its okay officer ...I'll come along quietly !!"


Glad youse all loved HSM3!
We haven't seen it yet. Not sure if we are going to the movies anytime in the next few weeks to see it or just wait to come out on DVD.

It's ok to have a crush on Zac Efron. He is kinda cute, for a much younger guy   I think he is 21? I'm old enough to be his mom  . He is exactly half my age. I don't have a total crush on him like you do, Scotlass. 
My DD (11 yrs old) still has a crush on Drake Bell (from Drake and Josh)   
She says she wants his autograph and she is his biggest fan!  

Oh, back to HSM3, I was at Walmart today and saw the HSM3 dolls. Troy doll, Gabriella doll, Sharpay doll.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> no offense but i think i would rather run naked in the snow than see hsm.....


Ok,I would like to see you run naked in the snow,mac. j/k  






> the last good musical i saw was Chicago.


Yes, Chicago was good  
Saw it on DVD maybe 4yrs ago?
I think I saw the musical at The Marriott Lincolnshire when I was in high school. My parents would take me once in awhile to see the musicals there.
I wasn't too thrilled with the musical then, probably b/c I was so much younger and didn't quite understand the whole storyline.


Have a good evening everyone 
Keep warm!


----------



## RAPstar

I love musicals.......but HSM just annoys the bajeebus out of me. Hello all. Going on my first solo road trip ever a week from Saturday. I'm going to Austin to see "Repo! The Genetic Opera" because its not playing in Dallas.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Evenin youse....
> 
> Cold and very rainy in auld _Scotchland_ (givin it its US name !! ) but hey its nearly Halloween....and my _*very las*t_ birthday...WOO-HOO !!
> I love Halloween and considering my feardyness thats kinda strange but I decorate the house (not quite Bonny/Lee class right enough) and go Trick or Treating with the boy.
> My birthday is the 30th and we usually have a Halloween/birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy loved HSM 1+2 but didnt want to go to see HSM3 but i was desperate to see it,so i asked if i could take the wee girl next door.
> Then on friday morning The boy suddenly had a change of heart....  and we all went and we loved it.
> 
> Is it wrong that i have a wee crush on Zac Efron.....actually you dont have to answer that....::cop: ....*"Its okay officer ...I'll come along quietly !!"*




i know a lawyer that can help you out before you are sent to the Big House.
wait, that might not work, or maybe it will.
you are in scotland and he is in canada.......

well, close enough.

i've got you penciled in on the calendar for the bday.
don't be a stranger, come back and visit more often.
you were missed here.



roseprincess said:


> Ok,I would like to see you run naked in the snow,mac. j/k




ummm........ 





RAPstar said:


> I love musicals.......but HSM just annoys the bajeebus out of me. Hello all. Going on my first solo road trip ever a week from Saturday. I'm going to Austin to see "Repo! The Genetic Opera" because its not playing in Dallas.



sounds like a plan andy.  have fun!



we are missing homies.
where is patster, donald duck..........are they still in orlando walking the streets of hhn still..........??


come back home boys.
we miss you!


an there are other noses i  haven't seen around in a long time here.
you all come back too!
all of you are missed.










ps:  i think mary is still doing laundry...


and kenishashadow is still unpacking...


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Evenin youse....
> 
> Cold and very rainy in auld _Scotchland_ (givin it its US name !! ) but hey its nearly Halloween....and my _*very las*t_ birthday...WOO-HOO !!
> I love Halloween and considering my feardyness thats kinda strange but I decorate the house (not quite Bonny/Lee class right enough) and go Trick or Treating with the boy.
> My birthday is the 30th and we usually have a Halloween/birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy loved HSM 1+2 but didnt want to go to see HSM3 but i was desperate to see it,so i asked if i could take the wee girl next door.
> Then on friday morning The boy suddenly had a change of heart....  and we all went and we loved it.
> 
> Is it wrong that i have a wee crush on Zac Efron.....actually you dont have to answer that....::cop: ....*"Its okay officer ...I'll come along quietly !!"*




i know a lawyer that can help you out before you are sent to the Big House.
wait, that might not work, or maybe it will.
you are in scotland and he is in canada.......

well, close enough.

i've got you penciled in on the calendar for the bday.
don't be a stranger, come back and visit more often.
you were missed here.



roseprincess said:


> Ok,I would like to see you run naked in the snow,mac. j/k




ummm........ 





RAPstar said:


> I love musicals.......but HSM just annoys the bajeebus out of me. Hello all. Going on my first solo road trip ever a week from Saturday. I'm going to Austin to see "Repo! The Genetic Opera" because its not playing in Dallas.



sounds like a plan andy.  have fun!



we are missing homies.
where is patster, donald duck..........are they still in orlando walking the streets of hhn still..........??


come back home boys.
we miss you!


an there are other noses i  haven't seen around in a long time here.
you all come back too!
all of you are missed.


----------



## RAPstar

Having computer issues, mac? You seem to be double posting a lot recently.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just popping in to say ...*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Having computer issues, mac? You seem to be double posting a lot recently.



just noticed the doubles.
i dunno.....


hey bonny, working on that report tonight??

just love it!!


----------



## macraven

and another homie that is MIA is marcie


----------



## dlbbwu

Another good morning to everyone...Donald, where are ya?  Must be real busy.  Wow, is it really cold or what?  Also let's talk gas prices...my goal is $2.00 or less.  My DS (10 years old) is fascinated by the prices coming down.  Here in Evansville, Indiana we are at $2.28, so my goal is only 28 cents away.  Now, at these prices I may drive in March (if they are still at that price) instead of flying...now take in mind, the drive is 12 ~ 14 hours (ouch)   

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.......

Hey Mac I miss youse guys too,just got some stuff going on...but I'll try and check in more often.

WARNING...WARNING...!!!
If youse are of a delicate disposition look away NOW !!













 Heres my birthday photo from last year.....i'd just taken off my wig so Im not lookin ma best !!!   






I dont know why but i *LOVE* this photo,its my screensaver and my face book avatar.


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Hope all is well in your worlds. 

Dave gas is down to $2.05 here. In my mind it should be down around $1.76 so we still have a ways to go! 

Love that pic Scotlass!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-

Waiting for Joe the Plumber to come by my place to fix this huge leak from our kitchen sink pipe. Pipe is disconnected underneath the sink. Only leaks when running the water. 
Political joke of Joe the Plumber  
Plumber is coming shortly and yes, I have a real plumbing issue from my kitchen sink.

Talk later.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is having a great day  *


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm........


To clarify what I meant, I meant that it would be a dare to see you run around naked. I really don't want to see you naked in the snow or naked anywhere for that matter   
No offense, Mac 


Scotlass- pic is very scary   
Make-up is great!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi St. L. 
Everything unpacked yet? 

Hi to all  



Got a new waterpipe put in under the sink. Do need a new garbage disposal, as the one we have is corroded, but we have it duct taped


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Hi St. L.
> Everything unpacked yet?
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new waterpipe put in under the sink. Do need a new garbage disposal, as the one we have is corroded, but we have it duct taped



*Not yet rose but very close cause we are down from about 30 in livingroom to about 10
so we are making some headway   *


----------



## donaldduck352

Hellow all !! I've been MIA lately,,I'M BACK ! ! !

A few more post and farmer Ted is going to bed!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Evening all! 

Just a quickie to say hello...Charlie Brown is coming on in 10 mins.   

Have a good evening!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Just a quickie to say hello...Charlie Brown is coming on in 10 mins.
> 
> Have a good evening!




HUHHH!!! did i miss something???? What the movie?What channel??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Charlie Brown is coming on in 10 mins.



*One of my favorite H'ween movies!!!  






Evening all ... *


----------



## loribell

We are watching it with you Todd!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## tlinus

*GOOD HUMP DAY MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!*
Who else agrees that this has to be one of the most whacked out World Series games ever????

Our tickets are still good - so no worries!!

Just got to git 'r done!!!!!

Have a great day all - is going to be chilly today


----------



## donaldduck352

And good morning from a chilly Florida-(its 29degrees out right now)!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah your right this has been a wierd world series.But Ya win tonight,donnt think the Rays has what it takes too pull off a win. 

Have a great day all and stay warm!!


----------



## circelli

Goodmorning all 
There is SNOW on the ground here...like 1 inch and it is STILL snowing!!!  This is Canada for ya!!!
I didn't want to bundle the kids up too much on Halloween, oh well the weather ALWAYS wins!!
I hope that everyone stays warm today and safe


----------



## macraven

i like canada but i hate snow.




ok, the weather report for northern illinois right now :


clear and 30 degrees.


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ...

Busy lately and we went to HERSHEY this weekend . It was great except for the RAIN ..

It all worked out for us though . WE went to the park on Saturday night and Sunday and got on their new ride it was great .. 

Friday I went to a meeting with my DS teachers and well 34 days into the year they think they may need to leave him behind. WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ???? So I am off on this Thursday to see the Principal . Not that she is any help but it is a start . I have been doing so  much research on line  about the IEP and the rules for the DOE in NYC it could make my head spin but I am all set for my meeting now. I just wish I wasn't such a hot head and had the time to cool down from the last meeting . I swaer if I could move him out of this school I would do it in a heart beat . 

Anyway things are all good here for now. Our Six flags has it's last weekend open this weekend we are all very  sad here . We will have no coasters to ride until March or April what will I do ?? All these weekends and all this time . I may actually have time to finish up some scrapbooking and cleaning LOL . 

HOPE all the homies are good . Gotta go food shopping and get some kiddies gifts for the birthday parties this week. 
I will try to BBL


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I am enjoying the weather!!!!!

This = most wonderful time of the year. The Yule season has NOTHING on Harvest/Hallow season.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... happy Wednesday ... only 2 days until Halloween  *



donaldduck352 said:


> And good morning from a chilly Florida-(its 29degrees out right now)!!!!!!!!!!!


*
Holy Crap Batman that's cold for Florida!!! That's usually our temps this time of year. I can't believe it's warmer here than Florida  

circelli - you guys can keep the snow ... at least until after Friday. This will be the first Halloween in about 5 years we haven't had snow for Halloween and we're going to enjoy it!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope all is going good for everyone*


----------



## circelli

Bonny- I lived in Winnipeg Manitoba for 5 years when I was growing up...it was NOT unusual to be wearing a full snowsuit & such under your halloween costume!!!

At least it has stopped snowing now and hopefully it is gone by Friday for HALLOWEEN!!!

Hope that everyone is keeping warm, I hope to BBL.

coastermom- no more rollercaosters for you this year but lots of time to get pumped up for the start of the warm weather and riding nexy year!!


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It appears I'm going to the Obama rally this evening. It's free, but I have a strong feeling parking is going to be an abomination.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-
Watched 6 Days, 7 nights- movie with Harrison Ford and Anne Heche, this morning   I haven't seen that movie in quite a long time, so took advantage and watched on tv this morning. 
Then I went to do a couple of errands today.

Tomorrow, Chrissy has her annual cardiology Dr. appt in hte morning. I hope everything works out. Hope she doesn't need surgery anytime soon. She's been doing really well cardiology wise.  

Maybe MIA the next couple of days, don't know. Just busy.

Hi to all!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> It appears I'm going to the Obama rally this evening. It's free, but I have a strong feeling parking is going to be an abomination.



the one in chicago is out of tickets as of this morning.


and don't ask, i didn't plan on going.....


----------



## lachica

the Dark Marauder said:


> It appears I'm going to the Obama rally this evening.



Ty for mentioning it - made me look up its location.  I'm going by downtown this evening and was worried about traffic.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

No tickets for here, as it's outside and free. I *know* traffic in Kissimmee will be atrocious, but so be it.

Some people have been waiting since NOON!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all,only two days left in the work week.. 

Hope evreyone is doing good today!!

Good luck with that traffic DM tonight..

All in all pretty quiet on this side of Florida,just a wee bit too nippy for me..

BBL--got to cover up the flowers..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Bonny- I lived in Winnipeg Manitoba for 5 years when I was growing up...it was NOT unusual to be wearing a full snowsuit & such under your halloween costume!!!


*
Yep  ... I grew up in Regina so remember those days well myself!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

Well goodnight all the redheaded nightowls...

Farmer Ted has left the building!!!

SEE''Ya in the morning//Have a great night all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> No tickets for here, as it's outside and free. I *know* traffic in Kissimmee will be atrocious, but so be it.
> 
> Some people have been waiting since NOON!!!!!


Yeah...they said on WESH the event planners were expecting a crowd of over 50,000!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Yep  ... I grew up in Regina so remember those days well myself!! *



i saw your temperature gauge bonny.
which one of us wins, the higher or lower number.

coming in at 30 right now while you are presently at 43.....


darkie up here in chgo land
they are expecting a million people in the park in chicago on the 11th.
tickets for the inside portion only were available for the first 70 or was it 80,000 people.
those tickets are all gone as of early this morning.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Tried to get a tire fixed today. I needed 2 but didn't know the cost. The one I was trying to get fixed, the wheel is bent, and they could reseal it, but no guarantee on how long it would last. So I ended up getting a tire for the second. It had a knot in it, and the place had a used tire for $40....but that tire also had a knot in it. So they gave a used tire that was $95, but since their used was one a bust, they gave it to me for $85 and no tax. Also got an oil change. Only one more week till Austin and *Repo! The Genetic Opera*!!! Link here: www.repo-opera.com


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!
Wish I can sleep in,just feeling lazy today!!!
Oh well time to make the doughnuts....
Have a great day..


----------



## dlbbwu

You GO, Donald!!!....make some for me please... 

Wow, one more day and it will be Friday...and NOTHING planned over the weekend....wow what to do?, what to do?...     

I wish everyone a safe day!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

im baaaaaaaaaack

made a new friend @ HHN ...

no, not Todd, he's an old friend who insured that my family's 1st HHN was fantastic many thanx!



mr happy pants that guy brian he hangs with is pretty cool too! 

HHN is the best scarefest ever! 

today is trick or treat here, need to fluff up the decorations, yadda-yadda

quick read thru thread:

mac - 1 load of laundry to go, u done?

kfed - boo-tiful dress

stl - ditto on the new digs! i've been tagged with portable dishwasher hose before too, a mess ergo, it got donated to charity too much trouble

ps passed on the opportunity to see HSM3 premier @ 12:01 am aboard the Wonder...evidently, they turned peeps away  lol

oh yeah, i want to live @ the Portofino!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Tried to get a tire fixed today. I needed 2 but didn't know the cost. The one I was trying to get fixed, the wheel is bent, and they could reseal it, but no guarantee on how long it would last. So I ended up getting a tire for the second. It had a knot in it, and the place had a used tire for $40....but that tire also had a knot in it. So they gave a used tire that was $95, but since their used was one a bust, they gave it to me for $85 and no tax. Also got an oil change. Only one more week till Austin and *Repo! The Genetic Opera*!!! Link here: www.repo-opera.com



hope these unexpected costs won't deplete the 2009 fund for hhn........
sorry the car got sick....





donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!
> Wish I can sleep in,just feeling lazy today!!!
> Oh well time to make the doughnuts....
> Have a great day..



Homer.......are you there?
donuts...........

or is this a commercial for dunkin doughnuts....





dlbbwu said:


> You GO, Donald!!!....make some for me please...
> 
> Wow, one more day and it will be Friday...and NOTHING planned over the weekend....wow what to do?, what to do?...
> 
> I wish everyone a safe day!




i suggest you play tennis this weekend



keisha, so good to have you back.
no nightmares after hhn?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Yeah...they said on WESH the event planners were expecting a crowd of over 50,000!


I'd believe it. I lingered around for over 45 mins after the rally was over and it still took 45 mins after that to leave the parking lot. You'd think it was I4 or something!

I had a good view of the podium and got some pics and vids. I'm not sure how well they'll turn out, but here's to hoping!

The event was intense. I recommend that anyone who gets interested in politics should go to a rally when their candidate of choice is in their area.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Quick check in.
Chrissy's cardiology appt went well  . Just alot of waiting around for the EKG and the exam. She is scheduled for her annual echocardiogram during winter break, in the doctor's office. THey used to have her echo done the same day, but b/c of her health insurance, it is scheduled a different day.

We are so blessed she doesn't need surgery anytime real soon, as far as I know.
Originally we thought she was going to need another surgery when she was 8 or 9 yrs old. She is doing really well   


Tomorrow is the Halloween parade at our school  


Kinda tired right now.


Going to watch ER tonight. Looking forward to Neela and Ray being together   I hope I don't fall asleep during the show, which sometimes I have a tendency to fall asleep in front of the tv.


Hi to all


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hope these unexpected costs won't deplete the 2009 fund for hhn........
> sorry the car got sick....



The car's fine. And this is pre-HHN saving. I only have about 7 more payments on my car (roughly $1480-ish). Woo hoo!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> The car's fine. And this is pre-HHN saving. I only have about 7 more payments on my car (roughly $1480-ish). Woo hoo!



  Can we count you in for a RIP TOUR---The only way too fly(as long as your not a fraidy cat) 

Like mac we are planning next year alredy!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

OK. way past my bedtime..

Goodnight HOMIES!!

Dave is up early,or allnight! 

And making the doughnuts is the old commercial of Dunking Doughnuts  
The same old job day after day!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> Can we count you in for a RIP TOUR---The only way too fly(as long as your not a fraidy cat)
> 
> Like mac we are planning next year alredy!!!!!



Of course I'm doing the RIP tour.....though I am a "screamer" when it comes to haunted houses. But that's half the fun!!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Can we count you in for a RIP TOUR---The only way too fly(as long as your not a fraidy cat)
> 
> Like mac we are planning next year alredy!!!!!



yup, i'm starting to plan for next year already



RAPstar said:


> Of course I'm doing the RIP tour.....though I am a "screamer" when it comes to haunted houses. But that's half the fun!!



welcome aboard.
we can always use another screamer......


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> OK. way past my bedtime..
> 
> Goodnight HOMIES!!
> 
> Dave is up early,or allnight!
> 
> And making the doughnuts is the old commercial of Dunking Doughnuts
> The same old job day after day!!!!


 
Dave is up all night, and then try to sleep during the day...of course that doesn't seem to happen...too many things to do during the day...but you know what...???

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!     

Mac:  No tennis this weekend (thank goodness)!!!!

Everyone have a great Friday and weekend


----------



## dlbbwu

Oh, and one more thing:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all and Happy Halloween all!!

Dw working a double so I have too pass out the candy tonight..

But I enjoy messing with the older kids.I'll give them little tubes of tooth paste and they give me the nasstiest looks 
Then I give up the candy(not the Reeses cups tho they are mine  )

Well have agreat one,see ya!!


----------



## circelli

HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!!
My DS's are going to be a Pirate and Spiderman!!
Pumpkin carving today...oh what a mess!!
I wish there were street lights and side walks on our street BUT I guess because it is a newer subdivision that will happen later on down the road.  
I have little pumpkin strobe lights for the boys to wear so you can see them and either my DH or I will hold a flash light!!
Remember it is Day Light saving time this weekend...turn the clocks BACK 1 hour   I will miss my sleep .


----------



## keishashadow

mac - no nightmares...dreams though 






from HHN, Happy Halloween all (my fav holiday of them all)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Have a glorious Hallowed Eve everyone! May it be filled with fun, fright, candy, etc. Don't drink too much spiced pumpkin juice.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!
(I can't seem to change the colors on my letters to make it orange, oh well.)


Hope everyone is safe today/tonight and no one gets hurt or egged.

Chrissy and Matthew are going to be dressed in respectable costumes today.
When I have time to post their Halloween pics, I will reveal what the dressed as  

Got to leave for school during lunch, to make sure their costumes are on ok and then stay for the school Halloween parade.

Hopefully go trick-or-treating sometime afterschool. I want to go around our neighborhood, hit up at the expensive homes near me. The kids want to go to the mall to trick or treat. I don't want to drive in the traffic just to hit the mall for an hour  Hoping to convince my kids to do the neighborhood  

We never have trick- or- treaters come by us, maybe once in a few yrs. I do have candy ready tho, just in case some kids come by us. If anyone is in my neighborhood (which I don't think anyone is) I have Halloween candy  

Which reminds me, someone drives by near my street and waves at me and I don't know who it is   Must be someone from the neighborhood ministry at my church, I don't know who it is. Oh well. 



Janet- welcome back  
Hope you had a great vacay!

Coastermom- hope you all had a good time at Hershey, despite hte rain.
did you bring any Hershey bars for us? j/k  


Gotta run. 

Have a good day!


----------



## macraven

born on the fun day of the year..



















sending you mummy dust for happiness........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













happy happy day to youse....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

... quick fly by to say 






... busy getting our yard haunt set up for the kiddies tonight  *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> ... quick fly by to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... busy getting our yard haunt set up for the kiddies tonight  *



bonny, that is so CUTE..!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday, Scotlass!


----------



## loribell

Hey Scotlass just wanted to say:


----------



## loribell




----------



## Metro West




----------



## macraven

It's November 1st .................morning homies to a new month    
it's getting closer to end of the year.
and you know what that means.
yup, new years eve and new years day.
the time i make new years resolutions.

and it will be the same one i make every year.
don't ask... 

October was a busy month for me, it went by fast.

now when i say i went to HHN, i will have to say in my conversations,.
....._.last_ month i went...

bummer, that makes it seem so far away.


----------



## macraven

and we had no trick or treaters yesterday




the candy stays with me....


----------



## scotlass

Thanks for the Bithday wishes youse.....

I had a good one (because its my last....), birthday tea with the bairns then dookin and Trick or Treatin.
It was teaming down but we still had lots of kids,our house is the only one in the estate decorated so the kids came from all over.

I think i've been voted COOOLEST MOM !!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> and we had no trick or treaters yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the candy stays with me....


We ate candy all day at work yesterday. I probably gained 40 lbs.


----------



## roseprincess

It was such a beautiful day yest here, for the school Halloween parade and trick or-treating- about 70 and sunny!
Today is 50 and cloudy  

It was cute yesterday, Matthew scared a girl in his class with his fake snake he was wearing   

We also went trick- or- treating mid-afternoon yest. I drove the kids to this girl's house that Matthew likes. She was home and Matthew was so happy for the 2 min we were there   
Drove and walked in the neighborhood and visited others that we knew. It was a good time.

Now Halloween is over, time to break out the Christmas music  

I agree, October went by too fast. So did September for me.
i can't believe the holidays are around the corner


----------



## roseprincess

Here's some pics I want to share.

Matthew practicing his clarinet with Chrissy bothering him, with her stuffed animal(Perry the platypus).










Halloween dude(we call him at home). He giggles, shakes, and is so cute!





Matthew as Indiana Jones w/ a small rubber snake under his collar.


----------



## roseprincess

More pics.

Chrissy as a doctor.










For those looking for Obama, he showed up at our school's Halloween parade! I only got a side view of him.







Don't forget to change clocks back 1 hour tonight.

Going to church soon.


----------



## roseprincess

I did have a happy cry yesterday morning.

Watched Sarah Palin yest morning on Fox News, she was at a speaking engagement in PA. She spoke about that she is going to be a legal advocate for special needs children and their families. I just about lost it.
That's all I wanted to share about that  
Sorry if this might be too political.


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## macraven

rose, don't cry.
all politicians promise everything and the world.

all of them say they will do something for us.


i take it with a grain of salt.
and with that, that is the end of my political statements.


haven't done much of anything today.
played in the basement with the wash machine.
it was lonely so i had to give it about 3 hours of my time today.

did read a lot.
sat in a chair down there and read in between loads.

i have a quad level house.
lots of steps and i hate every one of them.
i'm sure they hate me too!!  

david's cat puked on a large rug in the room he borrowed from his brother.
what was to be a short time period turned out to be forever.
the day before he moved out, his cat puked on todd's rug.

finally cleaning it.
only had to wash it 3 times..........i don't think todd ever cleaned it when he was at college and had it with him there.

that rug barely fit in the washing machine.
i should have taken it to the laundermat.


before the end of the year, we have to have the carpet steamed clean.
david's cat always puked up hair balls.
he used to have her shaved but didn't get around to it this summer.

but still, i miss that bad kitty.


wishing i was back at universal for hhn tonight............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Greetings everyone ...

Hope everyone had a safe and Happy Halloween ... both Lee and I are tired today - it's been a long week but worth it.  Here are some pics of our yard haunt for your viewing pleasure.

An overall shot of the yard ...







One of our pooches, Bailey, supervising our work ...







Lee's costume ...







View from the front window ...







Our front door ...







More "friends" ...







A couple of our tombstones ...












Our "accident" ...












A couple night shots ...

















... and last but not least - Bailey waiting for more trick or treaters 




*


----------



## KStarfish82

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Akdar

Wow, that is some haunt you guys have there, really well done!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Bonny...those pictures are GREAT! For a minute there, I thought it HHN all over again!


----------



## dee4406

What amazing pics - great job!!


----------



## ky07

*Great job on the yard Bonny
Good afternoon homies  *


----------



## RAPstar

Great pics, Bonlee!! I love the handprints on the door and the "accident"!


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy all!!Just got back from a hunting-fishing trip.GOOD TIMES 

Bonny&Lee YA'LL love halloween thats for sure!!Love what you did in the yard  Great job!!! I'm gonna try something like that next year!!


----------



## macraven

Dee4406     
to your new home.

hey homies, we got another homie here!!
 


it's pictures like bonny posting that brings out the best of all of us...

so kewl pics bonny.
almost make me want to drive to canada and trick or treat at your place net year..


----------



## keishashadow

woo-hoo, luving the haunted yard bonny really a great job! i had that blood stuff on my door too...still trying to scrape it all off .  We had one of our dummies sitting in a chair this year.  A little girl kept asking if he was in 'time out'  , i finally responded "yes, he is".  Her next hopeful question:  "...is he going to stay there ?"

thanks rose & for sharing the pics, ur kids always look so happy 

mac - get thee a cheapo hoover steam cleaner...i do our rugs once a month just for the reasons u state comes with the pet territory i suppose

don't forget, simpsons halloween episode's tonight!


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a solution to the pet problem mac,go all hardwood floors.Thats what we did.Our cat has hairball problems also!!Now all I got to do is bring in the yard furniture and get rid of the $1000 couch that the cat detrmined was a scratching post


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Thanks for the comments on the yard gang!  

Mac ... you are more than welcome to come trick or treat at our house next year ... it might be a bit of a drive though (only about 1,700 miles or so)  

Keisha ... Thanks for the reminder about the Simpson's H'Ween episode on tonight ...  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wonderfully grotesque!  Casper's head stone brought back memories. 

When Brent and I were dating online, he asked once, 
"Was Casper really a friendly ghost, or just a very annoying dead kid?"

I said,
"He was a dead kid BECAUSE he was really annoying."


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a solution to the pet problem mac,go all hardwood floors.Thats what we did.Our cat has hairball problems also!!Now all I got to do is bring in the yard furniture and get rid of the $1000 couch that the cat detrmined was a scratching post



If you never want your cat to puke, just stop feeding it.  That's cheaper than new floors.   Coincidentally, that will cure the scratching, too.

On a personal ketchup note:

We went looking for new carpet and tile for the master bathroom yesterday afternoon.  Our master bathroom is a horrible mess of black tile counters that weren't installed correctly, and thick 70s brown carpet through the ENTIRE bathroom.  The padding has been rotting for who knows how many years with bathing and overflowing toilets.  Yes, the former owner never had the septic tank serviced in ten years, so it overflowed almost everytime we flushed it for a few weeks.  Onto thick brown carpet.    

I've been wanting to replace it ever since we moved into  this house over a year ago.  It smells so bad it gives me a headache if I'm in there for too long.  DH is on a fix-it-up kick, which I really appreciate!  So we're replacing all the dark poop brown carpet with earthy reddish hued tile in the tub area, and low green carpet and countertop in the dressing area.  I'm so excited!  Next we'll replace the wallpaper, but that can wait a little while.  When it's done, I'm hoping it looks like a Victorian English family living in India.

Sixty-five days until UO/IoA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Taminator


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> If you never want your cat to puke, just stop feeding it.  That's cheaper than new floors.   Coincidentally, that will cure the scratching, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Taminator



Donnt think that has never crossed my mind!!!But after 10yrs DW would kill me if something happend to that darn feline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

This time change has got me up way past my bedtime!!!

Farmer Donald has left the building!!!

the Bucs & Kansas City  was a close game!!

Goodnight all wake Ya in the morning...


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a solution to the pet problem mac,go all hardwood floors.Thats what we did.Our cat has hairball problems also!!Now all I got to do is bring in the yard furniture and get rid of the $1000 couch that the cat detrmined was a scratching post



the cat that pukes moved when my one son moved out a week ago monday.
i still miss that puking dimwit though...

i have a super dooper shamoo=er/ steamer for the carpets.
didn't want to do the carpets while the bad kitty lived with us.

i am fond of carpeting.  i grew up with hard wood floors and vowed never to have them in my home.

i think that comes from all the childhood memories of the beatings when i would roller skate in mom's living room and hallway............ 

the other cat has cancer and what comes out of her is the other end.
that stuff is easier to clean up than puke.
puke leaves a telltale stain no matter what i do...



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Thanks for the comments on the yard gang!
> 
> Mac ... you are more than welcome to come trick or treat at our house next year ... it might be a bit of a drive though (only about 1,700 miles or so)
> 
> *


*


ok, i take that an an invitation............. 

bonny/lee, you really do your yard up great!

you should video when the kids come up and lee scares the water out of them on t & ting night...

your pics are fantastic


tudeanator, lucky ducky,  the Mr. is going to remodel the place.
but do you have to help and do all the clean up?*


----------



## coastermom

Hello all... 

Well another busy weekend down and many more to come . The Holidays are already coming and well soon it will be time for  .  

This is a VERY ,VERY  Sad weekend for us . Saturday was our last Coaster riding day until the spring season starts  . It will be a VERY long winter. At least we have amusement park web sites to keep us busy . 

All the kiddies are doing well . I am off to work in the morning  . The time change is making me very tired already and it is only 8 PM .  My oldest DD made the NHS in her school and now we have a meeting on Wed so I will really do well at that since it is at 7:30 and I am tired at 8 PM. 

My DH's grandmother is 93 and not doing well so please keep her in your prayers . She is not able to eat anymore ,they think she had two minor strokes and they will be putting a feeding tube in her on Monday . We are just hopeful she makes it through the procedure . 

Got to go make lunch ,clean up from dinner and get  in the dryer so we have uniforms for the week ready . 
I need to ketchup but don't know when I will get the chance to look back at all the post I missed . 

See ya Monday in the afternoon


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.

I had a very eventful couple of days. Had a great time at a Halloween party, went to the last HHN night, and had to work all day today.

It was kind of saddening, actually, to see so much awesomeness already torn down.


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Monday morning, everyone!  What a great weekend.  Halloween was exciting, and thankfully it is over.  Lots of candy left, anyone want some?  Free shipping  

I have finally caught up on sleep, for last week was torture for sleep.  So this week, I am up and Atom (Adam) which ever it is.  Must be the AMP drinks I tried... 

Oh, BTW, 3 more days until Southwest comes out with flights past March 6....I can't wait...I really don't want to drive Spring Break...so I am at their mercy  

Hope everyone has a great Monday..


----------



## donaldduck352

And a good morning from Florida!!

Monday Monday!!  Have a great one all..


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## macraven

geezzzzzz


is it wake up time already??


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> geezzzzzz
> 
> 
> is it wake up time already??


 
 sunglasses help

Simpsons a bit better than it's been last few years, the great pumpkin one was a hoot...still chuckling over milhouse's 'prayer'...RC spoof 

we keep the halloween vibe going most of the year @ our house, getting ready to break out the stash of olf fangoria mags to take the edge off 

have a great week all...gearing up to be a real 'scarefest' with the election @ all


----------



## coastermom

Just in from work ... .. The kiddies are a little crazy today with the high from the weekend being it was Halloween and the fact that schools are closed to kids on Tuesday so us adults can go and vote. 

Need to get the little guy from his school soon just wanted to pop in and say HI . 

BBL


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> thanks rose & for sharing the pics, ur kids always look so happy


Youre welcome  
GLad you enjoyed hte pics!
My kids aren't always happy campers, but they are hams in front of the camera


----------



## roseprincess

HI Homies-
Trying to pack the kids' stuff for upcoming school camp experience soon. They leave Wed morning for camp. I haven't gotten very far with the packing, hoping tonight get more of it done. Doing  laundry now, etc.
Had to help Matthew with his school project yest that was due today. 

Mac- thanks for your concern, with Sarah Palin. I know politicians
make promises they don't often keep,etc. I guess we'll see who wins tomorrow night. I think it's going to be a very long night tomorrow night   
Just what Sarah said touched my heart, that's all   


My kids are off of school tomorrow, for election day.
Thank God DH is going to be off tomorrow from work. We have more of hte kids' Dr. appts tomorrow morning. Dh can help me last- minute pack the kids' stuff, etc. THen he can vote and I can vote and  we can switch off watching hte kids while we vote, etc.



K-Fish- Forgot to say, Michael Phelps was in my area over this past Sat. I didn't go see him, sorry. But thought you might want to know he was in my neck of the woods recently  

Hi to all  


Ok, gotta run


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Mac- thanks for your concern, with Sarah Palin. I know politicians
> make promises they don't often keep,etc. I guess we'll see who wins tomorrow night. I think it's going to be a very long night tomorrow night
> Ok, gotta run



you're welcome rose.
no politician's promise about a new program will happen once they are elected.
think about it, where is the money going to come from to implement any program?  The country doesn't have it.  The government doesn't have any funds to start up new programs.
there's not any money that can help those foreclosing on their homes now.

i went and voted during early voting period.
with what was on the ballot for our local area, had to spend 15 minutes just reading through all of those proposals.

i will be so happy when the election is over and the unwanted phone calls will stop.
we are getting about 2-3 of them a day of prerecorded messages.
i believe we have more junk political mail than regular mail this time of the year.


just give me the bills back.
 

turned out to be a nice day weather wise.
Indian summer for today and hopefully for tomorrow.


----------



## roseprincess

coastermom said:


> My DH's grandmother is 93 and not doing well so please keep her in your prayers . She is not able to eat anymore ,they think she had two minor strokes and they will be putting a feeding tube in her on Monday . We are just hopeful she makes it through the procedure .


Mary, will keep DH's grandma in my thoughts and prayers  
Please keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!! Up and adam (never really understood that phrase)

Well have a great day all!!


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!! Up and adam (never really understood that phrase)
> 
> Well have a great day all!!


 
Good Morning Donald!  I believe I found something on that phrase:
*Up An' Atom (B-29)*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

  (Redirected from Up An' Atom)
Jump to: navigation, search
_*Up An' Atom*_ was the name of a B-29 Superfortress (B-29-36-MO 44-27304, victor number 88) configured during World War II in the Silverplate project to carry an atomic bomb.
*Contents*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Airplane history <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Other aircraft named Up An' Atom <LI class=toclevel-1>3 External links 
4 Sources
//
*[edit] Airplane history*

Assigned to the 393rd Bomb Squadron, 509th Composite Group, it was built at the Glenn L. Martin Aircraft Plant at Omaha, Nebraska, and accepted by the Army Air Forces on April 3, 1945, and flown to Wendover Army Air Field, Utah, by its assigned crew B-10 (Capt. George W. Marquardt, Aircraft Commander). It departed Wendover for Tinian on June 11 and arrived on June 17.
It was originally assigned the victor number 8 but on August 1 was given the triangle N tail markings of the 444th Bomb Group as a security measure and had its victor changed to 88 to avoid misidentification with actual 444th BG aircraft. It was named and had its nose art painted after the Nagasaki mission. The name is a word play on the colloquial idiom "Up and at 'em", meaning "There is a lot of work to be done," and referencing the unit's atomic mission.
While at Tinian, Marquadt and crew B-10 flew _Up An' Atom_ on eight training and practice bombing missions and pumpkin bomb missions against industrial targets in Taira and Hamamatsu, Japan. Capt. Bob Lewis's crew B-9 flew it on a pumpkin bomb mission to Tokushima subsequent to the Hiroshima mission, and Lt.Col. James Hopkins and crew C-14 used it to attack Nagoya with a pumpkin bomb.
_Up An' Atom_ returned to the United States with the 509th CG in November 1945 to Roswell Army Airfield. From April to August 1946 it was assigned to the Operation Crossroads task force. In August 1949 it became part of the 97th Bomb Wing at Biggs Air Force Base, Texas, and was re-configured as a TB-29 trainer in April 1950 by the Oklahoma City Air Materiel Area at Tinker Air Force Base.


Not sure if this really applys or not, but useless info


----------



## donaldduck352

Kinda makes more sense put that way!!


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies!!
Looks like another nice day 
To all you American Homies..get out there and vote but try to avoid the traffic 
It is almost hump day so we are that much closer to the weekend


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies!!
> Looks like another nice day
> To all you American Homies..get out there and vote but try to avoid the traffic
> It is almost hump day so we are that much closer to the weekend


 
grand old american tradition , voting...

early & often jk i hope if i see any repeats peeps @ polls today im telling 

mac sent the 70 degree weather our way all the better to blow the leaves into nice little neat piles...groundhog day seems like i just did this fun chore

ps:  how 'bout them Steelers?  wonder if the old adage as to winning party will hold?  we shall see


----------



## loribell

I always thought it was "up and at 'em", slang for get up and get going for the day. 


Voting is going to be crazy today. Took oldest DS 1 1/2 this morning in or little bity town. I will vote around 11 or wait till about 1 to try to miss the big crowds. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Hope everyone has a great day  *


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> I always thought it was "up and at 'em", slang for get up and get going for the day.




i thought the same as lori...


now my kids are going to go through phrases later in life why i didn't say atom or adam....


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Guys - long time no see! 

I haven't felt much like yakking recently. Busy feeling sorry for myself I guess. I've got empty nest syndrome.

My youngest left for college and is a plane ride away, my daughter (25) finally moved out and in with her boyfriend, and if you remember from awhile back, my favorite kitty passed away. So I am left at home with my bad kitty and a husband who doesn't notice that the house is empty and quiet.
I'm doing better now! James will be home for a few days over Thanksgiving and I've been taking a course at the local university to keep from going stir crazy. 

Am I the only one who hates the Brooke Shields commercials about the Volkswagen Routan? 

I love the Geico lizard, although the newer ones where the old guy is following him around are kinda lame.

Can you tell I have to much time on my hands!!


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys - long time no see!
> 
> I haven't felt much like yakking recently. Busy feeling sorry for myself I guess. I've got empty nest syndrome.
> 
> My youngest left for college and is a plane ride away, my daughter (25) finally moved out and in with her boyfriend, and if you remember from awhile back, my favorite kitty passed away. So I am left at home with my bad kitty and a husband who doesn't notice that the house is empty and quiet.
> I'm doing better now! James will be home for a few days over Thanksgiving and I've been taking a course at the local university to keep from going stir crazy.
> 
> Am I the only one who hates the Brooke Shields commercials about the Volkswagen Routan?
> 
> I love the Geico lizard, although the newer ones where the old guy is following him around are kinda lame.
> 
> Can you tell I have to much time on my hands!!




sharon, welcome back home.

you have been missed!

that empty nest syndrome is a killer.
my oldest moved out a few weeks ago and took the bad kitty with him.
it is a toss up on which i miss the most.


 that commercial on brooke shields.

the first 10 times and counting i didn't get it.
then i figured out the pregnancy part of it.

yup, i'm tired of it too.

thanksgiving will be a joyful time at your house.
once the kids are gone, keep busy.

maybe a big snowstorm will come your way and you can shovel like you did last year.
maybe that is not a good way to stay busy.
scratch that idea......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

... well it's voting day for our US homies ... get out there and get us a good president.  

It's ironic but the choice of your president has more impact on Canada than choosing our own Prime Minister  *


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ...

Went to Vote today . My kids don't really like my choice but oh well too bad they can't vote yet. 

I have to say DH's grandmother is doing well so far. I just hope she doesn't suffer anymore . It seems so much for her to go through at her age. 

Rose I have a question for you I am going to PM you . It has to do with kids and IEP's . 

Hope everyone else is good . I will be in later to chat going to do yesterdays HW since I think I should get to that now. 

BBL


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> I always thought it was "up and at 'em", slang for get up and get going for the day.


That's the correct meaning.  

Hope everyone had a chance to vote today...I voted on Friday.


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> I always thought it was "up and at 'em", slang for get up and get going for the day.



That sounds alot better spelled that way!! 



Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys - long time no see!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Geico lizard, although the newer ones where the old guy is following him around are kinda lame.
> 
> Can you tell I have to much time on my hands!!



Welcome back sharon,I liked the VW commercial with the(actor I cannt remember)Vw indz theyz house.You know when they launch a punked up car out of a cattapulte  They were the best ones!!

You got empty house syndrome,I'm waitiing for my too leave!!



Metro West said:


> That's the correct meaning.
> 
> Hope everyone had a chance to vote today...I voted on Friday.



I voted today at lunch,no lines ,straight in straight out..Waiting for the results now..Presidential goes too the college electorials-but local level is what I'm waighting on.


----------



## donaldduck352

Well my hour has come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




,YA'LL know me!!

Goodnight,wake YA in the morning!!


----------



## RAPstar

yay for voting day.....even though I voted like 2 weeks ago. Just saying hi.


----------



## loribell

Sharon it is great to see you. Maybe your deer friend will return to visit! 

Glad to see I'm not crazy with the "up and at 'em". Of course we are good with slang in Okie land. 

Voting was not fun here. Our polling place was being ran by idiots. The line was never under an hour and a half. My dh had to go after work and it took him 2:50 just to get his ballot. He got home at 8, our polls close at 7. His aunt was far enough in line behind him he said she would be at least another hour. I know you expect things like this in big cities but I live in a tiny Oklahoma town. There are about 6000 people here & 4 different voting locations. But it is over and I am glad. 

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Just got on here today.

Mary- I just read your PM. I will PM you tomorrow(Wed). I am still packing the kids stuff for school camp. THey leave tomorrow morning.

Been busy with the kids' dr appts today, voting, and packing for school camp.

Sharon- good to see you here!

Hi to all!  

Good night all.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

OBAMA WON THE PRESIDENCY!


----------



## donaldduck352

I knew he would,now lets see if he keeps his word about the changes he is suppose to make!!

My cable company stinks.There not reporting the local outcomes in my county.They are talking about Tampa and St Pete.I'll buy a paper on my way too work..

Have a great one YA'LL!!!


----------



## circelli

Good Morning Homies!!
Congratulations on your new President!!
I am going to my cousins for a play date with my youngest DS!! 
I hope everyone has a great HUMP day!!


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> OBAMA WON THE PRESIDENCY!





 

here's hoping he is able to do his job well......he is being handed a country in a downward spiral


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ..

Off to Craft with the ladies at school . Someone has to make the stuff to sell at the holiday fair. 

Just wanted to say HI . I am so busy here with my DS he is in such need of educational help and it is making mommy a little nervous and crazy . I have been down this road before with DD that is 16 now and it is not fun. I give people with really disabled kids so much credit for putting up with this nonsence for the schools to the insurance companies and everyone else who thinks they know how you feel. 

Rose when ever you get a chance on the PM. I hope the kids have fun camping . My kids would NEVER go camping. WE are hotel people . Has to have heat or AC running water and beds for us . WE are at least 3 to 4 star hotel . I need my comfort zone . Now I sound  but I am not . 

Ok off to craft now BBL 

BTW I just got a recorded call from that boy band the  Joanes ? brothers Don't know them but if I want to I can hit my on demand button on my TV and watch them and  be entered to a contest to see them in the Bahamas . I just want to enter to go to the Bahamas never mind seeing them .  I will have to tell my DD's both of whom don't like their music that should give them a good  . 

Really leaving now BBL


----------



## donaldduck352

WOW this thread was so active at one time.What happend?Everyone must be busy! 

Well another bump day over.Hope everyone is doing great!! 

I'll see Ya in the morning.Not before Dave tho 

Have A great night all!!


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-  

Got my kids off to school this morning and then they took off to school camp.
Waved goodbye to them. DD Chrissy is happy to get rid of me, as she told me
 Matthew says he'll be fine. THey will be so busy at camp.
It is weird how quiet it is around here. I will definitely miss them, but I know they are having fun, doing school stuff and fun stuff. I need to take advantage of the quiet. 

DH and I will have a nice quiet dinner. We are ordering Chinese  


coastermom- I PM'd you.  The camp my kids are at has heated cabins and bunk beds. I have been to this certain camp before, maybe about 13 yrs ago for church. It is a 2hr drive from me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Congrats to our US homies on their new President *


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by before bed.  

Have a good night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## macraven

don't tell me everyone is in bed........


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> don't tell me everyone is in bed........


 
Hey, I am here...look at me...LOL... 

Just waiting the big announcement from Mousesavers or Southwest for my trip during the last week in March (Spring break, of course).  Then I can start planning (I hope)


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning everyone,its Thursday already only two days left in the work week!!

Have a good one!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...


IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY  

Ok got LOTS and LOTS of stuff to do today but had to say HI to the Homies. 

BTW Mac ... Up at 11PM  I am lucky I can make it past 10 most nights . I must be up too early anyone think 5:30 is too early ?


----------



## macraven

mary, your 11 is my 10.........still betcha i was up later that you....caught some zzzz's at 2 this morning....

now i need lots of coffee.


dave, i'm watching mousesavers also.
i don't go until the fall but hope what ever the big surprise is will carry over to when i go.


of course, watch the big surprise be that the million years promo will be extended........duh.....


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Hey, I am here...look at me...LOL...
> 
> Just waiting the big announcement from Mousesavers or Southwest for my trip during the last week in March (Spring break, of course).  Then I can start planning (I hope)



look what they posted dave:



LATEST NEWS & HOT DEALS
AS OF 11/6/08

"If you're planning a trip to Walt Disney World in the first half of 2009, watch this space for a HUGE deal! I expect this exciting new offer will be released at 5:00 pm Eastern on Thursday, November 6."


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....

First off (yeh ,I know mac ,no politics but) WELL DONE AMERICA !!

The big O is the big man..... 


Now back to me.
I broke my finger at Training. ...and its really really really really really (milkin it a bit ) sore !!!

I'd like to say save your sympathy for the other guy but...well....the _other guy_ was a punching pad !! Doh.

Must have had my Zen on.........They dont call me Mrs Miyagi for nothin. 

Hope youse guys are all well.x


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Hey, I am here...look at me...LOL...
> 
> Just waiting the big announcement from Mousesavers or Southwest for my trip during the last week in March (Spring break, of course).  Then I can start planning (I hope)




here's the latest rumor i found:

Book your trip beginning at 5 pm EST on Thursday, November 6, 2008. How big is this discount? It's the biggest discount run by Disney Parks since 2001!

For every 4 nights - you get 3 nights free!
For every 4 days of tickets - you get 3 days free!
If you book your trip between January 4th and March 29th, you also receive a $200 Disney Gift Card to spend!

*****Book between November 6th and December 20th!*****
Travel between January 4th and June 27th!
Travel between January 4th and March 29th to include the Disney Gift Card.
Travel between March 29th and June 27th to include the discount, but not the Disney Gift Card.

Stay tuned for updated info when it comes out!!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse....
> 
> First off (yeh ,I know mac ,no politics but) WELL DONE AMERICA !!
> 
> The big O is the big man.....
> 
> 
> Now back to me.
> I broke my finger at Training. ...and its really really really really really (milkin it a bit ) sore !!!
> 
> I'd like to say save your sympathy for the other guy but...well....the _other guy_ was a punching pad !! Doh.
> 
> Must have had my Zen on.........They dont call me Mrs Miyagi for nothin.
> 
> Hope youse guys are all well.x




which finger............???


make sure the finger has bandages that are blue

that's my favorite color..


hope it gets better soon but just think how many miles youse can get out of this injury....


oops, sorry, can't cook, finger wrapped up, oops sorry can't do laundry, have to keep the finger dry........etc.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Thursday all ... 

Mac & Dave - I'm also watching for the discount.     We've got three trips planned for 2009 ... one of those (January) I've already booked the resort for, and if is the buy 4, get 3 free, that won't help us for our January trip - but hoping that'll it'll help for May!!! *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Thursday all ...
> 
> Mac & Dave - I'm also watching for the discount.     We've got three trips planned for 2009 ... one of those (January) I've already booked the resort for, and if is the buy 4, get 3 free, that won't help us for our January trip - but hoping that'll it'll help for May!!! *



the promo will go up thru end of june 09.

if the packages don't sell out, it could be extended for further in the year.

for me, i used that code back in 2001.  i really saved on it.

i have to see how much of a discount it will be before i could say i would book an early 09 trip besides the one i have for sept now.

no free dining on that promo that will be out in the next 40 minutes.


for the bb i have, the room is discounted on my package with the free dining.

if the new code has rooms for $49 and not rack rate for the first 4 nights, it would be a sweet deal.
anything over that wouldn't for me.

i get my disney tickets thru undercover tourist which runs $30 less than disney.  i can get the AAA discount on the room only if the rooms are not starting at rack rate.  if that is the case, the new promo would be a savings for me by buying a one day base ticket only.


room only codes are rumored to come out later.


bonny, hope you are a winner with the new promo...


bonny since you are already booked for january, you can call disney and modify that ressie to reflect a code.
if you have the ap, wait as i heard a rumor that an ap promo might come out later for the time period.


----------



## macraven

now we need a promo package from universal that will blow our minds......


i did get one many years back but haven't ever since...


----------



## minniejack

Hi All, 

Been busy--DD 13, Luke, has still been sick--stomach, aches, pains. 

heard the word gluten in my head 2 wks ago and every single symptom that he has had in the past 3 years could be caused by gluten...nightsweats, vomiting, anger issues, brain fog, mystery fevers, low good cholesterol levels...

we started a gluten free diet immediately and noticed all of the symptoms disappeared within 3 days

my dh looked at some of the info and said to me this is you too--i started gluten free and my brain fog anger at the world, snoring, and complete exhaustion disappeared 

i am singing praises to anyone who will listen--its just unbelievable what stupid wheat can do to your system 

From the medical stuff that I've read there are 1 in 133 with full blown celiac disease and the latest thinking is 1 in every 7 that could have gluten insensitivity--that's at least me and Luke--so that could be several of you out there, too....

I'm thinking now that all of the problems that DH had a few years could be the same problem--I can vividly remember each and every meal that he had before he had his attacks--full gluten heaven...pizza, beer, cheddar biscuits...If we can get him better that will save us about $300 in meds every month-- 

everyone is on the diet but DD who hid Halloween candy in her room that had Gluten

so...but to appease the skeptical crowd out there, dh included, we still took him to children's gastro and he's been having the full series of tests run


----------



## macraven

code on mousesavers now


----------



## Metro West

I'm very disappointed today. I finally returned my new Dell computer I was waiting on. Tech support seems to think the video card has gone out since my monitor won't work when I plug it in. They suggested I open the CPU and fix it myself...NO WAY! I'm not going to do something to the computer and get stuck with it. So...off to the UPS Store I went. I'll wait a bit to make sure my account is credited and then maybe get something else around Christmas time.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I'm very disappointed today. I finally returned my new Dell computer I was waiting on. Tech support seems to think the video card has gone out since my monitor won't work when I plug it in. They suggested I open the CPU and fix it myself...NO WAY! I'm not going to do something to the computer and get stuck with it. So...off to the UPS Store I went. I'll wait a bit to make sure my account is credited and then maybe get something else around Christmas time.


*Hey Todd Dell tried the samething to me and I told them samething and when they said they would walk me thru it I told them no way cause I am no computer tech and was no idiot cause no sooner than I break it open then the waranty in void and after months they finally sent me another but then found out it was a refurb .
Needless to say I am using Dells now but I will never buy one agian.
So I guess its hp's for me now   *


----------



## donaldduck352

Tell Ya what guys HP Compac is the only way too go.I'm on my second one now,the only reason the first one donnt work is because of lightning.  Plus I got Geek Squad that will come out and fix it(unless its to bad,then they will take it)and there service is very resonable!!


----------



## donaldduck352

I cannt believe how addictave Cash Cab is!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey guys...member me? 

So, what's we talkin about?  Computers.... we would never own another Comcrap.  Last 2 computers DH has bought have been from CyberPowerPC.com and components from Newegg.com.  He usually "builds" his own...and only needs to buy a new one when his is no longer upgradeable.  Never had a problem.

Don't think we'll be utilizing the Disney promo.  Don't think I can convince DH to go to Disney during busy season...and with airfare so high, doubt 2 trips are in the plans.  Altho, it's a great deal..no doubt!

minniejack...so glad you found out what the problem is.  My BFF has celiac disease and didn't know it till she was almost 40!  Since being "fixed", she feels SO much better.  Still good to have the tests run.

Sharon...good to see you.  I can only imagine how hard it is to have an empty nest after all these years.  Tell DH to pick up the slack 

scotlas....aren't you using gloves during sparring/training??  We actually have to buy new gear for the boy...he's still using his original gear from when he was 5!     Oh, and he is sticking w/ the TKD..studying for his 3rd degree....

What else have I missed...not intentional....  

Lawrence...are you all unpacked?  How do you like living in the new crib?

Not sure what else I missed.

We are busy with the 4th grade (God how I HATE the 4th grade!   ) soccer and karate.  Been putting a good dent in the Christmas shopping too...have 1 person already done!   Oh, and of course...the PHILLIES!  

Other than that...business as usual!


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm not that good at putting computers toghether,so I let Geek Squad come in and do what I donnt know.My mom had two Dells nothing but trouble 

OH rub it in Phillies,you know I'm a Rays fan..But I knew they would not win.
But got too give them credit for one heck of a season they had.Last-last year too the World Seires this year,and its a real young team.Watch out next year..


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey guys...member me?
> 
> So, what's we talkin about?  Computers.... we would never own another Comcrap.  Last 2 computers DH has bought have been from CyberPowerPC.com and components from Newegg.com.  He usually "builds" his own...and only needs to buy a new one when his is no longer upgradeable.  Never had a problem.
> 
> Don't think we'll be utilizing the Disney promo.  Don't think I can convince DH to go to Disney during busy season...and with airfare so high, doubt 2 trips are in the plans.  Altho, it's a great deal..no doubt!
> 
> minniejack...so glad you found out what the problem is.  My BFF has celiac disease and didn't know it till she was almost 40!  Since being "fixed", she feels SO much better.  Still good to have the tests run.
> 
> Sharon...good to see you.  I can only imagine how hard it is to have an empty nest after all these years.  Tell DH to pick up the slack
> 
> scotlas....aren't you using gloves during sparring/training??  We actually have to buy new gear for the boy...he's still using his original gear from when he was 5!     Oh, and he is sticking w/ the TKD..studying for his 3rd degree....
> 
> What else have I missed...not intentional....
> 
> *Lawrence...are you all unpacked?  How do you like living in the new crib?*
> 
> Not sure what else I missed.
> 
> We are busy with the 4th grade (God how I HATE the 4th grade!   ) soccer and karate.  Been putting a good dent in the Christmas shopping too...have 1 person already done!   Oh, and of course...the PHILLIES!
> 
> Other than that...business as usual!


*Not yet Barb cause it usually takes DW 2 months to go thru all her stuff   but we like the new crib
Now only if we can keep the guy behind us from calling the cops on us everytime we let the dog out and he barks  *


----------



## bubba's mom

We'll be waiting for ya next year   Gotta wonder how much $$ the peeps who bet ON the Phils won  (I know the Rays were favored) 

In DH's defense, he's a computer tekkie.  He upgrades his own computer... video card, power supply, he has 3 (i think) additional hard drives....   ...not me...I'd be calling the Geeks    Bubba likes when Dad upgrades his system...that means Bubba gets upgrades (cuz he has Dad's old stuff!)  He's the only 9 yr old I know that has a better/faster computer than some adults!  

Well...enuf chit chattin'...off to exercise!

Have a good nite everyone


----------



## Sharon G

bubba's mom said:


> Hey guys...member me?
> 
> So, what's we talkin about?  Computers.... we would never own another Comcrap.  Last 2 computers DH has bought have been from CyberPowerPC.com and components from Newegg.com.  He usually "builds" his own...and only needs to buy a new one when his is no longer upgradeable.  Never had a problem.



We use Newegg too. Great company to deal with. Has your DH heard that Tweeters is closing? Mine's got a wish list going, waiting a bit to see if the prices come down much more.



bubba's mom said:


> Sharon...good to see you.  I can only imagine how hard it is to have an empty nest after all these years.  Tell DH to pick up the slack



Hi Barb - good to see you too! It does feel good to put ME first for a change!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> We'll be waiting for ya next year   Gotta wonder how much $$ the peeps who bet ON the Phils won  (I know the Rays were favored)
> 
> In DH's defense, he's a computer tekkie.  He upgrades his own computer... video card, power supply, he has 3 (i think) additional hard drives....   ...not me...I'd be calling the Geeks    Bubba likes when Dad upgrades his system...that means Bubba gets upgrades (cuz he has Dad's old stuff!)  He's the only 9 yr old I know that has a better/faster computer than some adults!
> 
> Well...enuf chit chattin'...off to exercise!
> 
> Have a good nite everyone



*Good night Barb*


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey its great too see the homies posting again-Barb-Sharon- and Lawrence!!

I,m done for tonight myself.Dave and I will talk too YA in the morning!!

Goodnight all...


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey its great too see the homies posting again-Barb-Sharon- and Lawrence!!
> 
> I,m done for tonight myself.Dave and I will talk too YA in the morning!!
> 
> Goodnight all...


*Good night Donald  *


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## macraven

i know......i know......the farmer has left us for the night..... 


about computers, buy a mac.





i'm drinking my coffee now.
another night up to all hours.

who will be around later for a game of cards?



and look who the cat drug in.... 

brab and sharon.
both homies back

welcome back home ladies!


----------



## ky07

*I know its early but good night Homies
Hitting the sack not feeling too well tonight  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Well, don't think we'll take advantage of the new Disney discount ... I think we can get a better deal with our AP  

Snow forecast for us tomorrow and the next few days ... which is OK - as Halloween is now over and we had great weather for this years festivities  

... will check in later ... chao *


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> My mom had two Dells nothing but trouble


This was my third Dell and I never really had problems before. My current Dell is just old and is wearing out but I've never sent one back before. I guess it just shows how quality has gone downhill over the years.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> This was my third Dell and I never really had problems before. My current Dell is just old and is wearing out but I've never sent one back before. I guess it just shows how quality has gone downhill over the years.



*Hey Todd ... sorry about your computer problems.  We've always had good luck with HP ***knock on wood**


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Todd ... sorry about your computer problems.  We've always had good luck with HP ***knock on wood**


Hey Bonny...unfortunately...I can't see myself buying anything other than Dell. We have Compaq at work at it's pure junk. I've gotten used to Dell but will buy the new one from the outlet...not a brand new one.


----------



## macraven

bonny, i really like the pic in your avator.

you both look so nice....




where the heck is mr andy now a days........


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Thursday all ...
> 
> Mac & Dave - I'm also watching for the discount.     We've got three trips planned for 2009 ... one of those (January) I've already booked the resort for, and if is the buy 4, get 3 free, that won't help us for our January trip - but hoping that'll it'll help for May!!! *



When are you guys going in May?  We are going to Atlanta for my nephews graduation in May, and I can't go below the Mason Dixon Line without going to Uni.  We're working out the scheduling now.  My nephew graduates on the 21st, so here's my preliminary plan.

We fly to Atlanta, rent a car, drive to my sister's house, tape a card with some money on it to the door, ring the doorbell, run back into the car (that Sherry still has running) then drive to Orlando for a 10 day stay.  Leave the car at MCO, and fly back to Philly!  I think it's a great plan......


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> When are you guys going in May?  We are going to Atlanta for my nephews graduation in May, and I can't go below the Mason Dixon Line without going to Uni.  We're working out the scheduling now.  My nephew graduates on the 21st, so here's my preliminary plan.
> 
> We fly to Atlanta, rent a car, drive to my sister's house, tape a card with some money on it to the door, ring the doorbell, run back into the car (that Sherry still has running) then drive to Orlando for a 10 day stay.  Leave the car at MCO, and fly back to Philly!  I think it's a great plan......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, i really like the pic in your avator.
> 
> you both look so nice....
> 
> where the heck is mr andy now a days........



*Thanks Mac ... it's one of the few Disney Photopass ones I like ... I find that their pics are hit or miss.

... come to think of it, you're right - haven't heard from Andy in a few  *



Akdar said:


> When are you guys going in May?  We are going to Atlanta for my nephews graduation in May, and I can't go below the Mason Dixon Line without going to Uni.  We're working out the scheduling now.  My nephew graduates on the 21st, so here's my preliminary plan.
> 
> We fly to Atlanta, rent a car, drive to my sister's house, tape a card with some money on it to the door, ring the doorbell, run back into the car (that Sherry still has running) then drive to Orlando for a 10 day stay.  Leave the car at MCO, and fly back to Philly!  I think it's a great plan......



* ... I like that plan!!!  

We're not exactly sure yet.  We have our Canadian holiday on May 18th (equivalent to your Memorial Day) and are either going the week before or the week during.  A lot depends on the exchange rate for our dollar and prices for flights.*


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning everyone!   

1)  Computers:  Sorry, but it's Dell for me. The company I work for has a discount with Dell and I always use it for all our computers.  I can and will take apart and work on mine if need be, but (knock on wood), I have never had to.  Of course the computer industry is crazy with changes daily.  More memory, video cards, etc.  I can remember when supposedly 512K was enough memory ro run a computer and was told we would not need that much...Now I have 3 GIG of memory running our computer.. 

2)  Ok, Mac and everyone...this is crazy.  The deal that they are currently offering is 4 nights + 3 free correct?   So I am thinking this is a great deal!  The problem I am having is trying to get flights around 7 days.  Since we live in Evansville, Indiana...Nashville, TN, Louisville, KY are the closest aiports (we have one in Eville, but it is very small), we would even drive to Indy if we had to in order to save money.  So far I have found the cheapest to be Southwest out of Nashville and total cost for 4 = $1450.00.  Our dates are somewhat flexible.  Spring Break starts on Friday afternoon (3/20) and they have to be back in school Monday (3/30).  SO any 7 days in there would be great.  I just can't get the cost of flights down.  If everyone remembers (like I expect you all to), I just went this past Spring Break to Universal and four of us cost $650.00 on Southwest out of Nashville......What to do, What to do?????  I hate the idea of a 14 hour drive and extra time to get there and back, but the price of gas has gone down to $1.90 here in Evansville.

Please help me I am dying not knowing where to begin...someone, anyone?? 

And as if this wasn't long enough....

IT'S FRIDAY...Off to Cincinnati for a tennis tournament all weekend long...oh boy.. 

I did get your PM, Mac, and answered with my email address...Thanks!  Good morning Donald....


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all~~itsFRIDAY!! 

$1450 to fly-WOW.Me personaly would drive it,but it takes alot out of YA.
I made it too Cincci in 13 hrs one time and that was using I-75.
65 out ofTennessee through Alabama to 10 to 75 is a whole lot better and less traffic(no Atlanta)..
Thats a tough question Dave!!

Well have a great day everyone...


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all~~itsFRIDAY!!
> 
> $1450 to fly-WOW.Me personaly would drive it,but it takes alot out of YA.
> I made it too Cincci in 13 hrs one time and that was using I-75.
> 65 out ofTennessee through Alabama to 10 to 75 is a whole lot better and less traffic(no Atlanta)..
> Thats a tough question Dave!!
> 
> Well have a great day everyone...


 
Out of the 17 times to Florida (Magic or universal), we have only driven three times.  It has been so long ago, I have forgotten the route.  Maybe your route will be better.  i will keep it just in case we drive.  As usual, thanks Donald!


----------



## Metro West

Morning!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

todd -  sorry to hear, we had to break into our Dell within a month of purchase , after several shipments back& forth it's finally a-ok, yet im thinking that even though i asked for topofline/gaming card it's probably the reason we cannot play some of the newer games ; guess Santa will have to look into more power lol.  we've had no luck w/compaq, slightly better w/HP, yet Dell was only one where i could avoid the dreaded VISTA last year & still run XP!

mac - hope ur right & they extend the deal, enough to make me consider renting my DVC points or banking for next year (since i have no plans to buy an AP)...have to run the #s.  Everytime i go to the code board, i want to scream , wonder if they r honoring the AAA rate on ROOM ONLY portion of pkgs as they have done in the past?

off to work on raking out my dump, family-way more than i had hoped-coming for Thanksgiving


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

mac - its my_ middle_ right finger,it looks like Im flickin the bird to the world....as Im sure you can imagine The Boy thinks that is hysterical !!   

Bard  - I was doing pad work and I find the gloves slip.
Lesson learnt tho.
To be fair I think I had hit the pad so hard and soooo wrong (at an angle,not straight on) I dont think gloves would have helped.
It could not have happened at a worst time because im going to be out for a while and I have my 2nd Kyu grading comin up.Oh well, just have to wait and see.
Im glad Bubba is still enjoying it.
The Boy got moved up to the seniors class and he  found it hard at first but is lovin it now.

Right wee hard nuts we'er raisin.... 

Hope youse guys are all well.x


----------



## ky07

* Good morning Homies  *


----------



## dlbbwu

Mac:

  Thanks for the email....check yours, I just replied...need the help...kinda concerned I made a mistake (or maybe not).... 
  Here is currently what is happening with Spring Break plans:

1)  Made a reservation from the 21st of March to the 30th of March, with tickets, dining, etc.  (of course this is more nights than I want to stay, but was assured we can change the reservation)
2)  Put a $200.00 REFUNDABLE deposit (supposedly)
3)  Have tried to get a GOOD price from Southwest, but no luck yet.
4)  Sweating bullets thinking I made some type of mistake.
5)  Hoping Mac or someone can guide me through this mess

And of course the wife only knows the above through email....LOL....NOW that's priceless..


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> [SIZ
> 
> 2)  Ok, Mac and everyone...this is crazy.  The deal that they are currently offering is 4 nights + 3 free correct?   So I am thinking this is a great deal!  The problem I am having is trying to get flights around 7 days.  Since we live in Evansville, Indiana...Nashville, TN, Louisville, KY are the closest aiports (we have one in Eville, but it is very small), we would even drive to Indy if we had to in order to save money.  So far I have found the cheapest to be Southwest out of Nashville and total cost for 4 = $1450.00.  Our dates are somewhat flexible.  Spring Break starts on Friday afternoon (3/20) and they have to be back in school Monday (3/30).  SO any 7 days in there would be great.  I just can't get the cost of flights down.  If everyone remembers (like I expect you all to), I just went this past Spring Break to Universal and four of us cost $650.00 on Southwest out of Nashville......What to do, What to do?????  I hate the idea of a 14 hour drive and extra time to get there and back, but the price of gas has gone down to $1.90 here in Evansville.
> 
> Please help me I am dying not knowing where to begin...someone, anyone??
> 
> And as if this wasn't long enough....
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY...Off to Cincinnati for a tennis tournament all weekend long...oh boy..
> 
> I did get your PM, Mac, and answered with my email address...Thanks!  Good morning Donald....



ok, my family is from mt carmel and i drive from there to belleville a lot when i go down there.  just came back sept 15 from my last trip.

it is 150 miles for that drive, i did it in 90 minutes last time.
evansville is what, about an hour drive to mt carmel??

a little known secret is Scott Air Force base has been using commercial planes to beef up their place.  last year in the fall, Spirit had flights from SAFB non stop to Orlando/mco for $49 a person.



call spirit and see if they still have those flights. google SAFB and see what other airlines fly out of there.
they have a park and stay available for that airport.

thing change over a year but its worth a shot to check it out.

also, Air TRan flights can be booked with a disney cm with your reservation.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> mac - its my_ middle_ right finger,it looks like Im flickin the bird to the world....as Im sure you can imagine The Boy thinks that is hysterical !!
> 
> Bard  - I was doing pad work and I find the gloves slip.
> Lesson learnt tho.
> To be fair I think I had hit the pad so hard and soooo wrong (at an angle,not straight on) I dont think gloves would have helped.
> It could not have happened at a worst time because im going to be out for a while and I have my 2nd Kyu grading comin up.Oh well, just have to wait and see.
> Im glad Bubba is still enjoying it.
> The Boy got moved up to the seniors class and he  found it hard at first but is lovin it now.
> 
> Right wee hard nuts we'er raisin....
> 
> Hope youse guys are all well.x



we need a picture of how they flip the bird over in scotland........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

dlbbwu said:


> Please help me I am dying not knowing where to begin...someone, anyone??


*
OK, I'm in a silly mood today - first thing I thought of when I saw this was*
*... Bueller ... Bueller ... Bueller    *




dlbbwu said:


> 2)  Ok, Mac and everyone...this is crazy.  The deal that they are currently offering is 4 nights + 3 free correct?   So I am thinking this is a great deal!  The problem I am having is trying to get flights around 7 days.  Since we live in Evansville, Indiana...Nashville, TN, Louisville, KY are the closest aiports (we have one in Eville, but it is very small), we would even drive to Indy if we had to in order to save money.  So far I have found the cheapest to be Southwest out of Nashville and total cost for 4 = $1450.00.  Our dates are somewhat flexible.  Spring Break starts on Friday afternoon (3/20) and they have to be back in school Monday (3/30).  SO any 7 days in there would be great.  I just can't get the cost of flights down.  If everyone remembers (like I expect you all to), I just went this past Spring Break to Universal and four of us cost $650.00 on Southwest out of Nashville......What to do, What to do?????  I hate the idea of a 14 hour drive and extra time to get there and back, but the price of gas has gone down to $1.90 here in Evansville.
> 
> 
> And as if this wasn't long enough....



*I was thinking of using the 4/3 deal for our May trip ... but with APs, I think we can get a better deal room wise    Plus we don't need the park tickets, and we won't get the $200 gift card as our trip is after March.   

We're lucky - we only have to drive about 45 min to the airport here and have been fortunate to get good deals with the US carriers.  Unfortunately we don't have access to carriers like Southwest for the really good deals  

We're still looking at flights for our January trip, never mind May ... luckily we have FFP that we can use which will help.  The problem right now is the exchange rate on the dollar.  We're only getting 84 cents for every US dollar which really sucks.  I'm hoping that the markets will go back up and the exchange rate improves soon.  *


----------



## patster734

Dave,

I found this:



> Southwest Airlines Air Itinerary and Pricing
> Air Itinerary
> Trip   Date   Day   Stops   Routing   Flight   Routing Details
> Depart   Mar 23 Mon Nonstop BNA-MCO 1664 Depart Nashville (BNA) at 7:55 PM
> Arrive in Orlando (MCO) at 10:40 PM
> 
> Return   Mar 30 Mon Nonstop MCO-BNA 2552 Depart Orlando (MCO) at 7:45 PM
> Arrive in Nashville (BNA) at 8:40 PM
> 
> Pricing
> Passenger
> Type Trip Routing Type of Fare Base Fare U.S.
> Taxes PFC Security
> Fee1 Passenger(s) Total
> Adult Depart BNA-MCO Wanna Get Away $133.95 $13.55 $3.00 $2.50 4 $612.00
> Return MCO-BNA Wanna Get Away $94.88 $10.62 $4.50 $2.50 4 $450.00
> 
> Total $228.83 $24.17 $7.50 $5.00   $1062.00
> 1 Security Fee is the government-imposed September 11th Security Fee.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*...  *clears throat* ... by the way Mac, I see you haven't visited our trip report in some time ...  *


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> We'll be waiting for ya next year  *Gotta wonder how much $$ the peeps who bet ON the Phils won*  (I know the Rays were favored)






     


_well???_

*what????*

we *WERE* in Vegas in April, ya know. Got to bet the sports books futures when you are there!!!  Got two tickets for the Eagles to win the Superbowl too.......      


Just mailed our tickets to Mandalay Bay and The Luxor, REGISTERED MAIL, on Wednesday.


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> This was my third Dell and I never really had problems before. My current Dell is just old and is wearing out but I've never sent one back before. I guess it just shows how quality has gone downhill over the years.




sorry to hear about the computer problems, Todd.

My laptop is a Dell and it pretty good - our PC is a Compaq and hasn't been upgraded in like 2 years - still runs great. I guess it really all depends on what you use the PC for (ie internet vs gaming) 

I am not a computer tech, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, BUT it does sound like the video card (said in my best wife-to-the-computer-tech voice)

Good Luck and let us know how you make out


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *...  *clears throat* ... by the way Mac, I see you haven't visited our trip report in some time ...  *



who me.....??

i have read it twice.

i even made a post on the last page today.


so glad to hear you found your marbles....


----------



## tlinus

ohh

a nice round number for me 2600 posts now  

I really need to make more time to hang wit da homies......


----------



## macraven

yes you do miss smurf


run with the big doggies and your count will go sky high.....


----------



## marciemi

Hi Guys - remember me?   Yeah, it's been awhile since I posted although I do read the thread every day, if not several times a day.  Just too much going on and then I don't post and then there's too much to say so then I just give up!  So....I won't even try.  But I know how much you all like pics so when I have some I come back.  

It was great to see some of the "old folks" (you know what I mean  ) hanging around again.  Sharon especially - how goes Embry Riddle?  We're getting more serious on investigating colleges.  Did you know not one public University of Wisconsin school (yes, there are 26) offers Aeronautical Engineering?  Yeah, I know MSOE (Milwaukee School of Engineering) does at 4 times the cost of a public school.  And Univ. of Minnesota (reciprocal tuition so he could go there "in state").  We're still hoping for one of the academies, but doing research in the meantime.

Anyways, those pics I spoke of.  Stephen had his first night of his play last night - The Hunchback of Notre Dame - the real version (dark, depressing), not the Disney one (fun).  He plays the blind man.  I bought the photo booklet you could buy last night and scanned a few pictures in - the quality's not going to be great, but it will probably be awhile until I get the real prints I ordered.  He's the one with the big "blind" sign, in case you can't pick him out!





















And yeah, I know all school play pics look about the same! 

Katie - if you drop by at all, Stephen is insisting he's doing swim team starting a week from Monday.  He hasn't swam competitively since he was about 8, but is determined to try.  Had the first team meeting and parents meeting.  Okay, I swam for years and knew to expect a lot, but is your practice schedule this crazy?  2.5 hours each day M-F after school, plus T, Th, F before school from 5-7am, plus EVERY Saturday from 7-10am?  We didn't have that many mornings or any Saturdays.  Plus during Christmas break they have practice every day (except Christmas itself - yes they do have it on New Years' Day, Christmas Eve, etc.) from 7-11am.  Sorry, but is this overkill or is it just me?   

Any of you airfare gurus - I'd like to try to consider a trip during our spring break as well, which is the same as Dave's.  We're looking at possibly waiting for free dining and going late August, but if I can make this work out better pricewise, we'd also look at it.  But the cheapest air I can find - even out of Milwaukee - is close to $500pp.  Much more out of Green Bay.  Anyone have tips to finding anything better?  I thought air would go down now with gas going down?  Thanks for any help!

I'll try to stay around here more and actually post from time to time!


----------



## macraven

marci!!!!!

i know, i dropped the e in your name for punishment for deserting us.... 

you won't believe this but i was just thinking about you.
and then i opened the thread and there you were.

i started to think you were pregnant again and having morning sickness and just couldn't get to the computer the last 2 months......

wow, wouldn't that be a good rumor to start with..

hey, maybe if i posted things like that about the homies in the past they would come back here and play.....or beat the tar out of me


you know us well.  we all love pictures here.


todd, since dave is the dell expert, pick his brain.
and dave, if you are reading, help todd out.

one of my sons, the one that moved out of the house 3 weeks ago and took my bad kitty with him, has had problems with his dell a few times.

he loves the dell computer but has a dickens of a time getting to use the warranty he has for it.  always a run around.


----------



## macraven

i have had a couple of pm requests of doing the ornament exchange again this year.

last year we did the exchange and had 17 homies participate with it.
i did the exchange of names right around thanksgiving time.

the rules were the cost of the ornament was $5 and shipping is not included in that $5 cost to the sender.

think about if you want to do an exchange for this december.
we set $5 as the limit that is spent on the exchange.  this way it would be more fun than an expense.

we did the shipping of the ornaments in mid december so all could put it on their trees.
if you don't do christmas trees, we can elaborate and do sometype of knick knack for you if you want to join in.

some homies sent an ornament that represented their region where they live.
marci, this is for you.  no green bay packers for me.  i'm a Bear fan.....

others sent an ornament based on the color of what the recipient liked best.

i know i sent out grinch ornaments as the homie i had loved universal.

all is done in secret.
i get the names of the people.  they email me their home address or work if that is where they want their exchange sent to.

all i do is give out the names and address of only the person you send the ornament to.
then i destroy the listings.

all i kept from last year's exchange is who had whom so no repeats this year.

i'll bring this up later before tday so think if you want to do an exchange.

i thought an ornament exchange would be the cheapest one that would be fun.

i have done Christmas stocking exchanges on dis threads but that gets too expensive and sometimes the stocking costs more than what you put into it.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies  *


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> It was great to see some of the "old folks" (you know what I mean  ) hanging around again.  Sharon especially - how goes Embry Riddle?  We're getting more serious on investigating colleges.  Did you know not one public University of Wisconsin school (yes, there are 26) offers Aeronautical Engineering?  Yeah, I know MSOE (Milwaukee School of Engineering) does at 4 times the cost of a public school.  And Univ. of Minnesota (reciprocal tuition so he could go there "in state").  We're still hoping for one of the academies, but doing research in the meantime.



Hi Marcie - James is  loving Embry Riddle. It's a computer/aeronautical geeks dream school. He also likes the fact that  it's a small school with small classes, so you really get to know your professors and they you. He's in the honors program and living in an honors dorm, which he wasn't sure he would like. But the dorm is working out way better than he expected. Everyone is focused on learning. But they still have fun. A couple of the guys took another guys door off his room and were parading it up and down the elevator and around the building. Lots of silly stuff like that. So it's not all just studying.

He's heading over to Kennedy Space Center for the air show tomorrow. The school is providing two free shuttle busses. When he got out of work this afternoon, he heard this tremendous roar and looked over to the runway. Two F-16's and and F-18 were practicing touch and go's. 

Jame's best friend is also at Riddle doing the AE degree. So if you have any questions I will be seeing him over Thanksgiving. One downer about Riddle thou, they don't have the endowement that other larger schools have, so they couldn't match all of the $$ that some of the other schools offered James. But they came pretty darn close with a little bit of pushing from me.

Has he been to see any schools yet? Does he know if he wants large or small, city or rural?


----------



## marciemi

Sharon - we were out last weekend at University of Wisconsin (Madison).  Now conceding that it was Halloween, but the amount of obvious drinking and partying really turned DH and I off (and yeah, I realize we aren't the target audience!).  Now Matt's my oldest, and the thought of him being in this atmosphere in less than 2 years is just really scary!

His main goal in life is to get into one of the service academies.  Air Force would be his first choice, then Navy (because obviously both of those two would offer the opportunity to become a pilot as well as study engineering), and finally West Point (where his dad and I went), which I still think he'd take over a non-military school.  Beyond those choices though, I think a lot of it will come down to what his GF does!   Okay, they won't put it that way, but they are both looking into engineering and he's considering changing his mind to chemical (he and GF are both in AP chem and enjoying it this year).  

He should have a good feel for his chances come spring.  All the academies offer a summer seminar/workshop of some kind for upcoming seniors (you have to be between your junior and senior year of HS).  The selection process is supposed to be even tougher than getting into the academies themselves.  So he begins applying for those in January, should find out if he's selected by late spring, and attends in June.  This should give him an idea of what his chances realistically are.  If it turns out that it's not reasonable, then he'll have to get a whole lot more serious about other colleges.  

His soccer team is (hopefully - not 100 percent confirmed) playing in a state league this year which will mean all their games will be on weekends and traveling around the entire state.  If nothing else, it should be a good way to check out some of the other (state) colleges, but they're also playing tournaments in Iowa, Minnesota, and Michigan so we can see some of those too.  

Oh, speaking of soccer - Matt scored his first goal in one of their playoff games a couple weeks ago.  Matt's a defender so he doesn't get a chance to even try to score much at all.  He played midfield for a change in this game and Royce managed to get his goal on tape and another dad got a good shot of it.  Here's a nice photoshopped pic he took of the shot (Matt's the tall blond kid a couple feet up in the air!):


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> _well???_
> 
> *what????*
> 
> we *WERE* in Vegas in April, ya know. Got to bet the sports books futures when you are there!!!  Got two tickets for the Eagles to win the Superbowl too.......
> 
> 
> Just mailed our tickets to Mandalay Bay and The Luxor, REGISTERED MAIL, on Wednesday.



Well?  How much ya win?  



tlinus said:


> I guess it really all depends on what you use the PC for (ie internet vs gaming)



DH is huge gamer...explains the system  



tlinus said:


> ohh
> 
> a nice round number for me 2600 posts now
> 
> I really need to make more time to hang wit da homies......



CONGRATS!!!    We know u a workin' gal now...not much time to hang wit da homies  



marciemi said:


> I know how much you all like pics so when I have some I come back.



We always love ur pix Marcie.  Looks like an interesting play.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Marcie:  As for your questions.....I actually just got home from my swim meet and it is 1 am!!!  And we get to do it all again in less than 12 hours! 

This is the way we do our practice schedule:

M - F are from 4 - 6

Sat - 8 - 10

Special circumstances can change this of coutse, but it is typically the way it is.

As for Christmas break,  we do have practice.  (I don't agree with it, family first!)  We are putting a practice on Xmas eve, but then giving them 4 days off.  They also have off for New Years.

I hope this helps!


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies!!!

Its another gray dreary yucky day here in PA   - what does it look like outside your window??!!??


----------



## macraven

the same as yours and with dead leaves covering every inch of my yard..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday all ... 

It's actually a very nice fall day here, albeit cool ... first time in a long time we haven't had any snow at this time of year  

Good to see some old faces back ... but still no sign of Andy/Rob???  *


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> Morning homies!!!
> 
> Its another gray dreary yucky day here in PA   - what does it look like outside your window??!!??



I think our weather is going to go downhill fast now!!  

I am having serious thoughts of moving to Orlando in a few years!  I've joked about it before, but now my better half (Sherry) and I are seriously considering it.  It would be at least 3 years, as Sherry would have 30 years on her job then, and I would need to decide what to do with my studio and sound business.  It's hard to explain, but I just feel at home down there!  I could probably get a transfer to a Postal Facility down there, as the PO is doing a lot of that now, instead of hiring new people, they offer early outs, and encourage transfers.  But, that's a ways off, but we had our first serious talk about it last night, so............ we'll go from here I guess!


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> OK, I'm in a silly mood today - first thing I thought of when I saw this was*
> *... Bueller ... Bueller ... Bueller    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was thinking of using the 4/3 deal for our May trip ... but with APs, I think we can get a better deal room wise    Plus we don't need the park tickets, and we won't get the $200 gift card as our trip is after March.
> 
> We're lucky - we only have to drive about 45 min to the airport here and have been fortunate to get good deals with the US carriers.  Unfortunately we don't have access to carriers like Southwest for the really good deals
> 
> We're still looking at flights for our January trip, never mind May ... luckily we have FFP that we can use which will help.  The problem right now is the exchange rate on the dollar.  We're only getting 84 cents for every US dollar which really sucks.  I'm hoping that the markets will go back up and the exchange rate improves soon.  *



Speaking of airlines, it cost as much to fly from Atlanta to Orlando as it does to fly from Philadelphia to Orlando????  We are trying to figure out our May trip to see my nephew graduate in Atlanta, then go to USF.  Renting a car is an option, but an 8 hour drive........  I just hate being in a car that long, and we could be spending that time at the parks or resort, or anything, but being in a car.  But it would save around $3OO to go the car rental route.  That's what inspired me to check flights.  I can't believe the price similarity between the 2 flights.  Well, there's time yet, so I'll keep looking!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> I am having serious thoughts of moving to Orlando in a few years!  I've joked about it before, but now my better half (Sherry) and I are seriously considering it.  It would be at least 3 years, as Sherry would have 30 years on her job then, and I would need to decide what to do with my studio and sound business.  It's hard to explain, but I just feel at home down there!  I could probably get a transfer to a Postal Facility down there, as the PO is doing a lot of that now, instead of hiring new people, they offer early outs, and encourage transfers.  But, that's a ways off, but we had our first serious talk about it last night, so............ we'll go from here I guess!



*Lee and I have been talking about that for a while now too  ... and yes we know exactly what you mean by "feeling at home" down in Orlando.  While we wouldn't be able to move full time, we've thought about maybe buying a condo and paying someone to look after it for us when we're not there.  Who knows what the future will hold ... *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Lee and I have been talking about that for a while now too  ... and yes we know exactly what you mean by "feeling at home" down in Orlando.  While we wouldn't be able to move full time, we've thought about maybe buying a condo and paying someone to look after it for us when we're not there.  Who knows what the future will hold ... *


It will be five years in February that I moved down and it didn't take me long to feel at home. Especially walking around in December or January wearing shorts and t-shirt!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Quick fly by.
My kids came back from school camp yest afternoon. Had to pick them up from school early afternoon. Did alot of   yest.

I actually enjoyed my quiet times without the kids Wed, THurs, and Friday morning!  (I kinda wished they were gone another day)  
Well, they survived school camp and enjoyed it! THey slept in this morning, which was nice  
I didn't quite get as much done as I wanted to when they were gone, but I got a little bit of 
cleaning done and a couple of other things done. Watched a couple of movies and watched ER without interruption    

Had some problems charging up my cell phone lately. Found out the prongs in the phone were bent out of shape and shoved in. DH went to Verizon store today and I had to get a new phone, using same cell phone #. Phone under warranty, so didn't need to pay anything  
THe cell employee there is transfering some of my pics from my old phone to the new phone. I hope I don't lose any pics, as I have the castle pics from Wishes on there. I don't want to lose my pics!  They mean alot to me!

Got to run. Going to church soon. Guest worship leader playing tonight at church  Have your backs. 
If anyone is in my area, they can show up to my church to worship! 

Will have to read up later on everyone's posts from the last couple of days.

Coastermom-please PM me about the appt and if you have any other questions. Thanks!

Hi to all


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve all..To everyone that wants to move to FLA--come on down the water is fine! 

On a seriose note Florida is a beautiful place too live,Only gets below freezing maybe 3 or 4 times a year.And there is so much too see and do!!

The people are more friendly in this state then all the others I visited!!

The suburbs of Orlando is really beautiful.I'm not into real estate but you can find some good bargains right now in the marcket!!Foreclosures and empty new houses are a bargain right now,now is the time too buy--Florida is for sale trust me!!


----------



## macraven

donald duck, do you rent out that tent in your back yard still....... 


i might want to rent it for a week before i make a decision on relocating.....


if i moved south, i would have to work.
Mr Mac wouldn't be too thrilled in florida unless it was near the swamp land.

in his next life, he will be a park ranger.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> donald duck, do you rent out that tent in your back yard still.......
> 
> 
> i might want to rent it for a week before i make a decision on relocating.....
> 
> 
> if i moved south, i would have to work.
> Mr Mac wouldn't be too thrilled in florida unless it was near the swamp land.
> 
> in his next life, he will be a park ranger.



Half the time I'm living in the tent-the dog and I are real close(not the way you may think tho) 

Most of FLA is swamp,with many lakes for the Bass fisher in your family..

What I love the most is the churches have fund raising programs.Motorcycle poker runs etc. that raise money for kids...Mr MAC would love it,they are so many back roads..


----------



## donaldduck352

OK HOMIES,Im out of here.The night crew will be talking soon..

I'm sorry if I offend anyone(disclaimer)I,m taking my son hunting tommorrow..
If we get a deer,he has too learn how too clean and dress it..

Like I said sorry,but I love venison(very lean meat good for the heart)the pilgrims did it Why not me!!!

Donnt flame me on this please!!


----------



## Metro West

Just remember a few key things before making a final decision on moving here:

1.) Close to the parks
2.) NO state income tax
3.) NO car inspections
4.) NO personal property tax

Those are some of the good points...not to mention the weather!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Just remember a few key things before making a final decision on moving here:
> 
> 1.) Close to the parks
> 2.) NO state income tax
> 3.) NO car inspections
> 4.) NO personal property tax
> 
> Those are some of the good points...not to mention the weather!




so...what's the bad points? 



Hey all.


Not a good day in House of Bubba today .... going to bed and pull the covers over my head


----------



## macraven

oh, i like venison.

don't worry donald.
since deer don't commit suicide, the only way to get venison meat is to kill the deer.


i also like chicken and cows when they are cooked.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> so...what's the bad points?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> 
> Not a good day in House of Bubba today .... going to bed and pull the covers over my head





what happened........


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> so...what's the bad points?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> 
> Not a good day in House of Bubba today .... going to bed and pull the covers over my head


Hey Brab...the bad points...if you MUST know are: hurricanes, traffic (in the Orlando area), high property taxes and high car insurance rates...depending on where you live.


----------



## macraven

metro, tell brab she will not be seeing much snow in florida....

that is always a great selling point....


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Hey Brab...the bad points...if you MUST know are: hurricanes, traffic (in the Orlando area), high property taxes and *high car insurance rates...depending on where you live. *




metro, that just caught my eye.....

is car insurance less than $4000 a year for full coverage on 3 cars?


----------



## donaldduck352

I got Gieco with 3 cars and it cost me $1200 a year-with a teenager driving!!!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, that just caught my eye.....
> 
> is car insurance less than $4000 a year for full coverage on 3 cars?


Mine is about $1,100 a year with State Farm with no tickets or accidents (knocks wood). Florida is a no fault state so you have to pay for no fault coverage...do you have that in IL?


----------



## macraven

that's cheap with the lizard dude.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> I,m taking my son hunting tommorrow..
> If we get a deer,he has too learn how too clean and dress it..



*  What do you dress it in???   Boots and a scarf with a matching handbag??    j/k ... 

We're from Canada - hunting is big business up here, I've seen almost a plane load of men from the US (all with their hunting gear) ready to board the plane after a hunting trip up here ... *


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Mine is about $1,100 a year with State Farm with no tickets or accidents (knocks wood). Florida is a no fault state so you have to pay for no fault coverage...do you have that in IL?



we have the accident forgiveness policy with allstate.
and it was cheaper going with that policy than with the allstate policy we had prior.

we used state farm before but switched since allstate was cheaper.

illinois requires uninsured motorists and liability.

wisconsin does not require that.
don't get in an accident in wisconsin......it's a serious problem.

the way their law reads is you are not required to carry insurance as long as you have a way to cover the cost in an accident that is your fault.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Just remember a few key things before making a final decision on moving here:
> 
> 1.) Close to the parks
> 2.) NO state income tax
> 3.) NO car inspections
> 4.) NO personal property tax
> 
> Those are some of the good points...not to mention the weather!


*

hmmmm ... so far so good ...  *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  What do you dress it in???   Boots and a scarf with a matching handbag??    j/k ...
> 
> We're from Canada - hunting is big business up here, I've seen almost a plane load of men from the US (all with their hunting gear) ready to board the plane after a hunting trip up here ... *



you kill me........ 

i wonder if pink is a good color for deer........


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> that's cheap with the lizard dude.....


I forgot to mention we also pay a hurricane surcharge of 1% of your policy premium.

Virginia was MUCH cheaper than Florida. My no fault coverage is $150.00 a year!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Mine is about $1,100 a year with State Farm with no tickets or accidents (knocks wood). Florida is a no fault state so you have to pay for no fault coverage...do you have that in IL?



*Most of the provinces up here have a type of no-fault insurance - that being you deal with your own insurance company when making a claim, regardless of who is at-fault for causing the accident instead of waiting for your insurer and the other drivers insurers to decide who was to blame for the incident before paying out benefits.

Then in some provinces you can sue for pain and suffering (with limits), and for economic loss, others you can't.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i wonder if pink is a good color for deer........



*I think pink would go nicely with the brown/tan fur*   ...


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Most of the provinces up here have a type of no-fault insurance - that being you deal with your own insurance company when making a claim, regardless of who is at-fault for causing the accident instead of waiting for your insurer and the other drivers insurers to decide who was to blame for the incident before paying out benefits.
> *


That's exactly what it is.

Well...I'm outta here.

Good night all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Good night all!


*
  Night Todd*


----------



## macraven

it's morning.
it's cold here
33 degrees.


don't tell me about the sunny skies in orlando until i have had more coffee....



will be gone soon.
off to church
have your backs
you're covered for the week homies....


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> OK HOMIES,Im out of here.The night crew will be talking soon..
> 
> I'm sorry if I offend anyone(disclaimer)I,m taking my son hunting tommorrow..
> If we get a deer,he has too learn how too clean and dress it..
> 
> Like I said sorry,but I love venison(very lean meat good for the heart)the pilgrims did it Why not me!!!
> 
> Donnt flame me on this please!!



We're not hunters but if I flamed everyone around here who was we wouldn't have any friends!    Even Matt's girlfriend goes out turkey hunting.  Which doesn't make any sense to me since there are wild turkey all over the place.  If I go for a walk, I'm likely to pass several wandering around.  Doesn't seem necessary to go up north into the woods to hunt them!   But our school newsletters all have hunting excusal forms in them now and the first day of hunting season will be a pretty non-productive day in school!



donaldduck352 said:


> I got Gieco with 3 cars and it cost me $1200 a year-with a teenager driving!!!


  I pay more than that for 3 cars and a teenage driver - per 6 MONTHS!  

And don't get me started on the weather.  Also below freezing here Mac.  Not as bad as yesterday when we woke up to heavily flying snow!  I took a pic which I'll try to download later.  It did warm up so the maybe 1/4" we got melted by late morning.  But I guess it was our first official snowfall of the season (we have had flurries several times before but nothing that stuck on the ground).  

I'm busy trying to transfer all my zillion contacts from my Palm Desktop to my iphone.  Lots of fun!   Catch you later!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all .. 

Mac - it's a lovely 33F here too ... although no snow yet (thank goodness) ... *


----------



## macraven

marci and bonny, we have it spitting snow now.

i bet all the floridians are green with envy at us now......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i bet all the floridians are green with envy at us now......



*  they complain when it gets below 70 ... I can't imagine what they'd do if it got really cold - you know the cold when your skin can freeze in less than a minute when you're outdoors*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  they complain when it gets below 70 ... I can't imagine what they'd do if it got really cold - you know the cold when your skin can freeze in less than a minute when you're outdoors*





you should take a poll.

make a new thread and ask, when are you too cold.

of course the snow bunnies will all answer, -0


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....
Cold here but no snow....BOOOOO !!

I LOVE THE SNOW.


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm back from the great outdoors.Must of lost 2quarts of blood from the mosquitos,man they are bad this time of year!!

I'm so proud of my son we sat from 5:30AM till 4Pm and he did not complain or move a inch the whole time.Thats pretty good for a 14 year old!! 

When we were done with the bugs we went too our freinds house to shoot a couple of rounds.Tell YA what he listens  to me about gun safety and enjoys it..

All in all a good father and son day,good quality time


----------



## roseprincess

HI Homies-



marciemi said:


> he's considering changing his mind to chemical (he and GF are both in AP chem and enjoying it this year).


I'm sure it's chemistry between them    
Sorry, joke was there   

Marcie- enjoyed the pics, esp the musical pics  

Brab- good to see you here  
Hope all is getting better in House of Bubba  

Mac- hasn't snowed by me here yet. You live right by the lake, so maybe lake effect snow  

Hi Sharon, Katie, and everyone 


Got my pics transfered from the old cell phone to the new one. We had to keep bugging the Verizon guy to transfer them from his phone. Can't transfer the pics to DH's phone as he doesn't have a camera phone  
I kept trying to text the Verizon guy. I'm not good at texting, too new to me  I'm not that savvy in this technology stuff. Took me a long time to text a few lines. I told DH to please call the Verizon guy and tell him to transfer the rest of my pics.


Ok, have a good evening everyone


----------



## macraven

well, donald...........did you get a deer or not today??


i found out last night a homie got a 12 point deer in hunting.


wow


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> well, donald...........did you get a deer or not today??
> 
> 
> i found out last night a homie got a 12 point deer in hunting.
> 
> 
> wow


*I am not a hunter but 12 pointer 
Now thats impressive  *


----------



## RVGal

Hey guys.  Really long time no see (post).

Mac?  You around?  I just got a new tag.  Thought I'd show it to you so I don't get in trouble later.


----------



## roseprincess

Tricia- nice to see you here! You have been missed!  
How are the boys and your DH? 
I like your new tag!! 

I feel bad I haven't read anyone's trip reports, been so busy here.
((hugs))


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Hey guys.  Really long time no see (post).
> 
> Mac?  You around?  I just got a new tag.  Thought I'd show it to you so I don't get in trouble later.



kewl!!

where did you go to get that one?

i know there is a story coming........


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> kewl!!
> 
> where did you go to get that one?
> 
> i know there is a story coming........



I got it here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2005260

I didn't know the Tag Fairy worked on Sunday.


----------



## RVGal

roseprincess said:


> Tricia- nice to see you here! You have been missed!
> How are the boys, DH, and your sister?



Hey Rose.  Thanks for missing me.  The boys and I have been fighting a cold, but we are doing okay.  Brad is hanging in there, but business is really really bad.

Unfortunately, my sister lost her battle with cancer and passed away 2 weeks ago.  We're still trying to find our feet around here.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I got it here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2005260
> 
> I didn't know the Tag Fairy worked on Sunday.



all i had to do is read the first and second post to figure out where the new tag came from..... 


i can remember way back when .......
when you didn't have a tag..

and since the first one you got, you have recieved a lot of kewl ones and replaced by new ones..


still remember the one about the hair
and the bonsai tree..........


----------



## macraven

i'm crossing my fingers that the elmer glue will stick with you for a long time.

that was such a stitch when you got that one...

it still makes me laugh...


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> still remember the one about the hair
> and the bonsai tree..........




Yes, the one about the hair growing out of my forehead.  That was a fun one.  I hope I keep Elmer too.  That was my first, so it is special.  You always remember the first one, right?


----------



## roseprincess

RVGal said:


> Hey Rose.  Thanks for missing me.  The boys and I have been fighting a cold, but we are doing okay.  Brad is hanging in there, but business is really really bad.
> 
> Unfortunately, my sister lost her battle with cancer and passed away 2 weeks ago.  We're still trying to find our feet around here.


I am so sorry, Tricia. I just found out now.     
If there is anything I can do, please let me know.


Please don't be offended, but unfortuantely I have to get off the computer now. Matthew is crying to get on now. We still have 1 computer for the 4 of us and it's getting crazy to share the computer all the time. 

Talk sometime later


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Yes, the one about the hair growing out of my forehead.  That was a fun one.  I hope I keep Elmer too.  That was my first, so it is special.  *You always remember the first one, right?   *











always......


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Yes, the one about the hair growing out of my forehead.  That was a fun one.  I hope I keep Elmer too.  That was my first, so it is special.  You always remember the first one, right?



you should pull a hair out of your head and tape it to your forehead.

take a pic....



now show us....... 

then everyone on the dis will always remember that tag you used to have.


yea, i know, that was really a wild hair from the eyebrow..........


----------



## marciemi

TRICIA!!!!!    

Yay - you're another person I've been wondering about!  I'm so happy to hear from you back here.  And I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.   I've been wondering about you and your entire family a lot lately.  I hope the rest of you are hanging in there.  

Please stay around here - I enjoyed all your "Christmas in warm weather" pics from last year and really look forward to any pics you have of your boys now!  It's been so long!  

Thanks for coming by!

And if I haven't said it, Mac, I'm in for an ornament exchange!   

Our first snowfall, as I mentioned earlier.  Kind of funny with the bright leaves in the background.  It was all gone within about a half our from the pic:






And Stephen with his now OFFICIAL girlfriend.  Yes folks, tomorrow will be their1 WEEK anniversary!  Meanwhile, Matt and his girlfriend are pushing 21 months.  Sorry her eyes are closed - it was right after the play and the only shot DH got of the two of them:






Catch you all later!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies! 
It's been a while since I've been around here. It looks like I must have missed a lot! 

Tricia, I saw how you got your new tag....OUCH! From one southern girl to another.....Bless your heart! 

All this talk about hunting. I think Raven was talking about my husband and his 12 point. I sent her a picture. Yesterday morning, the first day of modern gun season here in Arkansas, my DH killed a 12 point.

We forgot to get the "real" camera out before we started skinning it. Thank goodness he took it by and showed they guys at his job. One of them took his cell phone and snapped a picture:  






It's hard to see all the points in the picture, but it is a 12 point.


----------



## macraven

alison, thanks for posting that pic of the 12 point deer.

i am totally impressed with your husband's hunting abilities.

when will diner be served?
i love venison


wait until St L and Farmer donald see that pic tomorrow morning.

they are gonna love it!!

that is a really good picture with a cell phone.


thanks so much for sharing homie!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> And if I haven't said it, Mac, I'm in for an ornament exchange!
> 
> 
> And Stephen with his now OFFICIAL girlfriend.  Yes folks, tomorrow will be their1 WEEK anniversary!  Meanwhile, Matt and his girlfriend are pushing 21 months.  Sorry her eyes are closed - it was right after the play and the only shot DH got of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you all later!




ok, got you down on the count for ornament exchanges.



when i saw the picture of stephen's woman, i said to myself.......

i know that grin, reminds me of an old acquaintance from church named Janice.

could never forget her grin.
everyone loved Janice.


----------



## macraven

Marci, did they meet at church?


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> alison, thanks for posting that pic of the 12 point deer.
> 
> i am totally impressed with your husband's hunting abilities.
> 
> when will diner be served?
> i love venison
> 
> 
> wait until St L and Farmer donald see that pic tomorrow morning.
> 
> they are gonna love it!!
> 
> that is a really good picture with a cell phone.
> 
> 
> thanks so much for sharing homie!



The meat is chillin' in the ice chest now. We will pack it on Tuesday.  Most likely, we will leave the hind quarters whole and smoke them. Smoked deer is the best bbq you can get! 

We took the head to the taxidermist. It could be a year until we get it back. The taxidermist that does the best work around here also works a full time job. He had already gotten 21 before he got ours. 

Tim thanks you for your compliment on his hunting abilities. We live in the country and he killed it behind our house.


----------



## KStarfish82

I don't think he would like this discussion....


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Katie! How have you been?


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm good......ridiculously busy!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I don't think he would like this discussion....



silly girl....cartoons aren't real
they would taste like cardboard


----------



## marciemi

No Mac, although she does go to our church.  I did ask Stephen where he met her and he just wasn't sure.  They don't have any classes together, nor did they last year.  They aren't in any activities together.  Basically just "friends of friends" stuff!

And sorry - her name isn't Janice either.   It's Kacie (spelled like that but pronounced like Casey).  And, to make her especially cool, she has the same birthday I do (makes it easy to remember!).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> silly girl....cartoons aren't real
> they would taste like cardboard


----------



## KStarfish82

What did I ever do to you?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> What did I ever do to you?



i'm getting hungry looking at that picture....

set another plate on the table for me alison.
and don't call me late for dinner......


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> i'm getting hungry looking at that picture....
> 
> set another plate on the table for me alison.
> and don't call me late for dinner......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Alison that 12 pointer is very impressive and congrats to DH and boy you guys are going to have deer meat for awhile  *


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies!!

Alison, tell Tim great job. I remember when I was younger (like 7-8) my dad got a big one.....I have pictures of it at my Mom's house somewhere. We had alot of deer meat that winter. Just the other day the entire Blue Route was backed up because two deer jumped in front of traffic and were hit.....they go crazy during mating season - but its really dangerous for humans when they try and cross a major interstate. I have seen the damage they can do, firsthand  

Marcie - great pictures of the boys. What is the youngest up to these days?? Kait has had "interest in boys" in the past couple of months. Jim would lock her up in the highest tower if he had the option.  

Rose - glad the kids had a good time at camp. It has to be great to have them back.

brab - hope the weekend got better for you!!

mac - how's the leader of the pack doing??? not too much longer and we are going to have to move again  

tricia - ohhhhhhh. um well, i like the tag   but not knowing what you had to go thru to get it  

mike, todd & bonlee - we seriously considered moving to FLA as well......it may pop up again as an option. DH's company is spreading  out and south is one area they are looking at expanding. I lived in FLA with my Dad when I was 20 for awhile. It was great swimming on Thanksgiving when we had snow up here at home  

HI  to donald, katie, dave, lawrence, tammy, sharon and all of the other homies. Got to get some work done now. Will check in with you all a bit later!!!


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning everyone!  Thanks all for the help on my upcoming Spring break (08) trip to Disney.  I spent the most time with Mac....wow, what a great help.  If anyone else needs help or advice, she is the one to turn to.  So far all I have is a package reservation from March 21 - March 29 with tickets and dinning.  I STILL have no email confirmation and will call today to get it (kinda scares me not to get one).  Hopefully they have been too busy to send one.  Thanks again everyone.     The only thing I am working now on are flights from Louisville or Nashville to Orlando around the dates above.  With gas going down (during the weekend in Cincinnati, we saw $1.73) we may suck it up and drive the 14 hour trip   .  God I hate to, but the cost difference is too much to ignore.


----------



## loribell

Dave driving is fun! We won't be flying again. Glad Mac was able to help so much. 

Katie one of those dangerous deer sideswiped my van while I was driving home from my parents a little over a year ago. If I had hit it head on Ally & I could have been hurt. Fortunately I just have a few dents in the side of my vehicle. But you are right, they are very cute. 

Tricia great new tag. 

Alison congrats to your dh. Mikey is coming to visit! 

Marcie great pics. Stephens gf is very cute. 

Howdy to everyone! Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> tricia - ohhhhhhh. um well, i like the tag   but not knowing what you had to go thru to get it




Yeah.  I think we can consider this a sacrificial tag.  



marciemi said:


> TRICIA!!!!!
> 
> Yay - you're another person I've been wondering about!  I'm so happy to hear from you back here.  And I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.   I've been wondering about you and your entire family a lot lately.  I hope the rest of you are hanging in there.
> 
> Please stay around here - I enjoyed all your "Christmas in warm weather" pics from last year and really look forward to any pics you have of your boys now!  It's been so long!



Thanks for the welcome back Marcie.  Here is a picture of the boys to tide you over.






Yep.  They've been sick all weekend.  Joshua had laryngitis so bad on Friday and Saturday he couldn't really talk at all.  I can't tell you how much fun it was to try and communicate with him.


----------



## marciemi

Tricia - so sorry the boys are sick.  I swear I'm going to take a picture of our sofa for you because I swear we have the exact same one, in the exact same color!  Is yours a "This End Up" brand?  We've had ours forever, in several different colors.  The white/cream was what we started with, which we quickly replaced when we had kids a few years later.  Have had blue, green, and a pink/green pattern over the years.  When we moved here a couple years ago we got a new family room set and put the old sofa in the living room, with the cream color just for a change of pace since our kids are now old enough (sometimes!) to not totally trash it!  (Just looked through my pics and couldn't find any so I'll have to take one some time!).  Anyway, I hope the boys are getting better!

Dave - I was just checking Air Tran for a friend and they have some really good fares for January at least, which doesn't help you or me.  But I found actual $49 fares from Detroit to Orlando over MLK weekend for a friend.  Of course Milwaukee is twice as much (and we don't get MLK off anyways!).  

Tracie - my youngest still isn't much into girls.  Actually he isn't much into people at all these days.  Only Rubik's Cubes.   He's still in the "oblivious to the world" situation so basically if people call him, talk to him, text him, or invite him places, we can usually convince him to go (talk, etc.).  But he never initiates it and seems perfectly content to just stay home.  Being in high school next year hopefully will get him a bit more involved.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Ok, need to vent....  
About a supposed friend(thought was a friend). Not about anyone that posts here, but reads here sometimes that I know. Have to say this person is a total jerk, an ***, and a womanizer  Don't want to see and talk to this supposed friend anymore. I have been too nice for too long to this person. That's all. Vent over  
I will not answer any questions about this, as this is a vent.
Back to regular programming  



Thank you all for being good friends here, all you homies  


Tricia- I enjoy the pics of the boys on the couch  
Hope the boys get better ((hugs))

Marcie- enjoy the pic of your DS with the gf  

Hi to all


----------



## donaldduck352

t-and-a said:


> All this talk about hunting. I think Raven was talking about my husband and his 12 point. I sent her a picture. Yesterday morning, the first day of modern gun season here in Arkansas, my DH killed a 12 point.
> 
> We forgot to get the "real" camera out before we started skinning it. Thank goodness he took it by and showed they guys at his job. One of them took his cell phone and snapped a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see all the points in the picture, but it is a 12 point.



Great looking deer.They donnt get that big down here.Kids had no school today so i took the day off to do more hunting.We did get a wild hog this morning(85lbs boar)nasty bugger!!I let my son take the shot,40yards with one shot!!
The bad part DW has the digital camera in her car at work,so now its on ice..
Still good eats!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

A disclaimer:

My family has been hunting for a long time and I feel like its my responsibility to pass it on to my son like my father did me and my grandfather and so on.

Deer and wild hogs can take over a forest in only a few years.Depleting food soarces cause of too large of herds have killed more deer then all the hunting and car accidents combined.They run out of food and venture into the suburbs.I've seen my share what a deer can do to a car going 55mph.Not pretty!!

Much less the destruction they can do too farms and your back yard garden..

I know alot ofpeople think its wrong,but it is a natural thing that we have been doing since the Pilgrims landed on Plymouth Rock---much less the natives that have been doing it for centrys..

Just my opinion!!


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> A disclaimer:
> 
> My family has been hunting for a long time and I feel like its my responsibility to pass it on to my son like my father did me and my grandfather and so on.
> 
> Deer and wild hogs can take over a forest in only a few years.Depleting food soarces cause of too large of herds have killed more deer then all the hunting and car accidents combined.They run out of food and venture into the suburbs.I've seen my share what a deer can do to a car going 55mph.Not pretty!!
> 
> Much less the destruction they can do too farms and your back yard garden..
> 
> I know alot ofpeople think its wrong,but it is a natural thing that we have been doing since the Pilgrims landed on Plymouth Rock---much less the natives that have been doing it for centrys..
> 
> Just my opinion!!


I don't have a problem with hunting. Hey, even Sarah Palin hunts Moose!  


Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... 

... deer hunting (as well as moose, elk & even bear) is big up here ... it's a normal everyday thing for us    Mind you, I could never do it myself *


----------



## Tinker-tude

dlbbwu said:


> Good morning everyone!  Thanks all for the help on my upcoming Spring break (08) trip to Disney.  I spent the most time with Mac....wow, what a great help.  If anyone else needs help or advice, she is the one to turn to.  So far all I have is a package reservation from March 21 - March 29 with tickets and dinning.  I STILL have no email confirmation and will call today to get it (kinda scares me not to get one).  Hopefully they have been too busy to send one.  Thanks again everyone.     The only thing I am working now on are flights from Louisville or Nashville to Orlando around the dates above.  With gas going down (during the weekend in Cincinnati, we saw $1.73) we may suck it up and drive the 14 hour trip   .  God I hate to, but the cost difference is too much to ignore.



I know your wife usually does all the napping.  Would she be opposed to drinking one of those energy drinks?  My husband nas tried them all, and we really like the Monster drinks the best.  All of the others seem to have a not so nice taste.  If she will drink one of those, you could catch a good nap.

Taminator


----------



## Sharon G

I don't think I ever posted pictures of move in day for James at college. It was tons of fun trying to avoid the rain from Tropical Storm Fay. They actually closed the campus and would not let the kids move in for two days. That presented huge problems for most of the parents as we all had tickets to fly home that now had to be changed along with trying to find a hotel with vacancy. It kinda felt like camping, as we were constantly wet and all the families in the hotel who only packed clothes for a few days (including us) had to fight over the one washer and dryer! All I can say is thank goodness there was a bar! 

Move-in day! The one and only time I have seen James push a shopping cart!





James in his partially decorated room. Note the quilt that I made him a few years ago out of his old hockey jerseys and t-shirts from tournaments. I was pleased he wanted to bring it! 




James putting together his CD and pencil holder out of K-Nex. He had to take them apart to pack them. What a geek!


----------



## macraven

that quilt is marvelous!!


you have a hidden talent sharon.

i don't even sew buttons on shirts.
i make one of my son's do that job.


great pics of your son and his new place at school.
just think, he'll be back for thanksgiving break very soon.


----------



## Sharon G

It bothers me a bit that he is on the 5th floor and there are no bars on the windows. I live in a small college town and last year a student fell to her death after perching on the window sill to smoke. Two weeks later there were bars on the upper floors windows.


----------



## roseprincess

Vent and message to supposed friend that reads here that doesn't post here, as I'm not supposed to contact this person at home(just found out the home part) or work. What is up with the double standard?? And you better tell Mrs. so and so at you know where, about you have been using a go-between to call my house lately. In fact I told her this morning. So you better confess that to her.
I do not want any more phone calls from Mrs. so and so.
I expect a big sincere apology from you on Thurs afternoon, face to face, no go-betweens and no running away from it  Then I will maybe take back what I said, and that's a maybe. 
Vent over and I will not write about this anymore and no questions or comments  



Sharon- enjoyed the pics  

It's nice my kids didn't have alot of homework today  
I'm guessing they will have alot tomorrow and not looking forward to it.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Sharon G said:


> It bothers me a bit that he is on the 5th floor and there are no bars on the windows. I live in a small college town and last year a student fell to her death after perching on the window sill to smoke. Two weeks later there were bars on the upper floors windows.


THat is sad about the girl. Hope they put bars on the windows at your DS's dorm.


----------



## Sharon G

Dave - Did you call Disney today about your reservation?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Sharon, what a great idea for a quilt!  I collect t-shirts for everything.  I have more t-shirts than I have hairs on my head, and I hate to get rid of any of them because they all remind my of important parts of my life.  I need to have my MIL teach me how to quilt.  Or just give her the shirts and tell her to have at them.   Poor MIL, like she has nothing else to do.

I'm starting the real pre-trip planning now.  Less than two months to go!
I rebooked the HRH suite with the AAA discount and saved $100 a night.
We have tickets to Blue Man Group in the center section, center seats.
Days are loosely planned and I will be going over all the notes and advice about everything.  

Day 1: Arrive at HRH in the evening, eat dinner, unpack, go to bed.

Day 2: UO at opening, b-fast there in the park on our way to Mummy, MIB, Simpsons, etc.  Lunch at Lombard's or Finnegan's, whatever we're in the mood for.  Ride, see, and play until the park closes.  Dinner at The Kitchen.

Day 3: IoA at opening, character b-fast with Spidey and Seuss gang for Jared and Jonathan.  Go through the regular queues on the recommended rides.  Snack.  Ride, play, see, do.  Late lunch at Mythos.  Ride, play, see, do.

Day 4: Catch things we missed or repeat faves at UO.  Take boys to room and meet babysitter.  Go to Blue Man Group and dinner at Latin Quarter.

Day 5: Sunday, family devotional time AM.  Pool, lunch, spa at Portofino, shopping, relaxing.

Day 6: Catch things we missed and/or repeat faves at IoA.

Day 7: Drive home with enough new t-shirts to fill a small suitcase. 

Five lovely days in UO/IoA!!!!!!!!!!!  And two nice days of driving.  Really, we love the driving part, too.  I want to pack already, but I still have to sort through all the clothes and box up the stuff the kids grew out of two months ago.  And then find the Universal Homie Ts, character Ts, etc. that still fit.  So the packing bug has to wait.  My high anticipation may just squash him.

Taminator


----------



## Sharon G

donaldduck352 said:


> Great looking deer.They donnt get that big down here.Kids had no school today so i took the day off to do more hunting.We did get a wild hog this morning(85lbs boar)nasty bugger!!I let my son take the shot,40yards with one shot!!
> The bad part DW has the digital camera in her car at work,so now its on ice..
> Still good eats!!!



Congrats to your son! Waiting to see the photo. We don't have wild boar here in Maine, but plenty of deer. I agree with what you said about having to control the herd. I'd hate to see them starving and sick. 

We have one deer that loves to run alongside vehicles coming up our private way. Scared the crap out of us the first few times. She's been with us for a few years now. I don't know why she hasn't been shot as she is so tame. Guess she must not venture far from our house. We have the 40 acres around us posted, not because we are against hunting, but there are some crazy fools out there who will shoot at anything, so it's for our protection.


----------



## Sharon G

Tinker-tude said:


> Sharon, what a great idea for a quilt!  I collect t-shirts for everything.  I have more t-shirts than I have hairs on my head, and I hate to get rid of any of them because they all remind my of important parts of my life.  I need to have my MIL teach me how to quilt.  Or just give her the shirts and tell her to have at them.   Poor MIL, like she has nothing else to do.



Thanks, it was easy, not really quilting. If you can sew a straight line your all set. The backing is just a twin size sheet. My mom makes the real quilts. She does such a beautiful job that I've never wanted to try.
So I did something different!



Tinker-tude said:


> I'm starting the real pre-trip planning now.  Less than two months to go!
> I rebooked the HRH suite with the AAA discount and saved $100 a night.
> We have tickets to Blue Man Group in the center section, center seats.
> Days are loosely planned and I will be going over all the notes and advice about everything.



You saved $100 a night? WOOHOO!!!!  When my kids were small, I found that "loosely planned" while at the parks worked the best. You never know day to day (or hour to hour)what they are up for or who's going to have a meltdown!


----------



## Sharon G

roseprincess said:


> It's nice my kids didn't have alot of homework today
> I'm guessing they will have alot tomorrow and not looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone



They have school on Veteran's Day? Around here it's a day off. A big thank-you to all the veterans and soldiers out there.


----------



## donaldduck352

Taminator, sounds like a real good plan.Very detailed and do everything.. Hats off for planning!!

Hellow Sharon-long time we seen you around!!
I bet your son is enjoying the Florida weather..St. Agustine right??

Dave at $1.73 a gallon-I would drive it..I-65 runs allthe way too Gary Ind. Best way too take(NO ATLANTA TRAFFIC)


I know I missed a few,but Farmer Ted is tired--SEE YA in the morning..I like my eggs sunny-side up


----------



## marciemi

Great pics Sharon - I love seeing that stuff, especially now that it seems like it's getting so close.  And it's nice to know that other people have geeks too!  As I've mentioned, Eric is totally into Rubik's cubes, but now it's all construction with him.  He's constantly down in the basement with his dremel (sp?) and various molding and casting supplies.  He's best friends with the CAD teacher at the high school (even though he's in 8th grade) and is constantly conning him into letting him use the school's 3D printer.  And he spends more time online on the cubing boards (which are comprised primarily of high school and college age guys) talking about everything than I do on these boards!  Oh, and I loved the quilt.  I have so many t-shirts that the kids have that I'm saving - I just wish I had the talent to do that!

Our kids have school tomorrow.  No Veteran's day celebrations here!   Royce is at a college funding briefing (how to pay for college!   ) tonight, and is going to another one tomorrow night.  Just trying to find out what's out there now that things are getting so close! 

On a more negative note, my car is being really stupid.  It's decided that when I press down on the accelerator that it sometimes opts not to accelerate.  Kind of a feature I like in my cars!   Not fun going on the on ramp on the freeway today and flooring it and it's only going 45!  Anyways I'm taking it in tomorrow night to drop off and since the car has 160K miles on it, you just know it's not going to be an easy (or cheap!) fix!  Wish me luck!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Ok, need to vent....
> About a supposed friend(thought was a friend). Not about anyone that posts here, *but reads here sometimes that I know*. Have to say this person is a total jerk, an ***, and a womanizer  Don't want to see and talk to this supposed friend anymore. I have been too nice for too long to this person. That's all. Vent over
> I will not answer any questions about this, as this is a vent.
> Back to regular programming
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for being good friends here, all you homies
> 
> 
> Tricia- I enjoy the pics of the boys on the couch
> Hope the boys get better ((hugs))
> 
> Marcie- enjoy the pic of your DS with the gf
> 
> Hi to all






rose, i'm getting pms about your venting post.
if you are talking about someone we know, please take it through the pm system to communicate with him.

and that's all i'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Metro West

Evening all! I'm tired tonight. I got up at 5am and went to work until 11:30 and then came home...changed clothes and met some friends from back home at the MK this afternoon. I finally got home around 7pm. I'm heading to bed very soon as 5am comes early!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

No school tomorrow!!!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> No school tomorrow!!!


Hey Katie...I'm with you...I don't hunt...never have...never will.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Vent and message to supposed friend that reads here that doesn't post here, as I'm not supposed to contact this person at home(just found out the home part) or work. What is up with the double standard?? And you better tell Mrs. so and so at you know where, about you have been using a go-between to call my house lately. In fact I told her this morning. So you better confess that to her.
> I do not want any more phone calls from Mrs. so and so.
> I expect a big sincere apology from you on Thurs afternoon, face to face, no go-betweens and no running away from it  Then I will maybe take back what I said, and that's a maybe.
> Vent over and I will not write about this anymore and no questions or comments



no comments, excuse me i do have a comment
rose, you did the vent post before noon and again the same thing early evening.

you need to stop these type of posts.
if you have a problem or issue with a diser or one that reads our thread here, do it by telephone, email or pm system.

do not involve the rest of us in your venting.
i get pm's from concerned disers when you do.
i do not want to get involved in any of this.
therefore, i am asking again, please refrain from your type of venting as you call it.

complain about the weather all you want but not people.


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  I'm teaching Eric how to do photobucket.  So this is a test.  Here's a pic of him and the other girl from his school at the State Honors Orchestra in Madison last weekend:


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hi guys!  I'm teaching Eric how to do photobucket.  So this is a test.  Here's a pic of him and the other girl from his school at the State Honors Orchestra in Madison last weekend:




tell eric he passed the test on photobucket.

and, tell him he needs to take that same test in illinois.

send him to me.......the teacher needs a teacher....


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> no comments, excuse me i do have a comment
> rose, you did the vent post before noon and again the same thing early evening.
> 
> you need to stop these type of posts.
> if you have a problem or issue with a diser or one that reads our thread here, do it by telephone, email or pm system.
> 
> do not involve the rest of us in your venting.
> i get pm's from concerned disers when you do.
> i do not want to get involved in any of this.
> therefore, i am asking again, please refrain from your type of venting as you call it.
> 
> complain about the weather all you want but not people.


Sorry mac and everyone  
It is no one that posts here and is not a diser at all. Just someone I know that reads as a guest. I am forbidden to contact this person at home(I just found that out today) and forbidden to contact this person via email and this person does not have a PM box, as it is a guest to the Disboards.
I'm done and don't want to be bothered with it anymore.
Sorry for the alarm. I don't want to talk about it anymore. Thanks


----------



## ky07

*stopped by to say hi to all you homies and say sweet dreams  *


----------



## roseprincess

HI Lawrence


----------



## dlbbwu

Sharon G said:


> Dave - Did you call Disney today about your reservation?


 
Sharon:
 I did call them, thank you and found out they sent it to my normal email.  I prefer my work email, so everything looks great.  Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## roseprincess

Just checking out oceangram.com for a few minutes for fun.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## RAPstar

hey howdy hey! Had a great trip to Austin. Got to see my movie three times and had a yummy burger (it had buffalo sauce and bleu cheese crumbles on it, yummy!!). Hope all is well in homie land!


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> I know your wife usually does all the napping.  Would she be opposed to drinking one of those energy drinks?  My husband nas tried them all, and we really like the Monster drinks the best.  All of the others seem to have a not so nice taste.  If she will drink one of those, you could catch a good nap.
> 
> Taminator



Macadamia you can not drink those awful things. They are teribly bad for you. Here is some info on them:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1725925/red_bull_danger_to_your_health/

http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW000/333/8015/344084.html

http://www.brown.edu/Student_Services/Health_Services/Health_Education/atod/energydrinks.htm

If you really need something at least try the 5 hour energy drinks. They are just primarily a big shot of vitamins and are much safer. 



macraven said:


> no comments, excuse me i do have a comment
> rose, you did the vent post before noon and again the same thing early evening.
> 
> you need to stop these type of posts.
> if you have a problem or issue with a diser or one that reads our thread here, do it by telephone, email or pm system.
> 
> do not involve the rest of us in your venting.
> i get pm's from concerned disers when you do.
> i do not want to get involved in any of this.
> therefore, i am asking again, please refrain from your type of venting as you call it.
> 
> complain about the weather all you want but not people.



I agree totally.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!I'm running late today.Got my chores to do before work,so talk later..

Have a great one!


----------



## circelli

Remembrance Day for the Canadians....Vetrans Day for the United States.
Just poppped in to say hi and I  hope that we can all remember for just a minute today!!!  We are lucky!!!




*Not preaching anything just a nice thought*


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> HI Lawrence



*Hi Rose and good morning Homies  *


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!!!

Does anyone have an extra hand or two to help me clean up this mess here???  

I switched my off day at work to today - lots of crud to do.....laundry, cleaning and putting away last weekends clean laundry  

Have a great Tuesday!!!


----------



## marciemi

Hey Tracie, we attacked Mt. Laundry last night.  It was taking over the living room!  I always do a good job of collecting the laundry each day, getting it into the washer and dryer, and then getting it to the living room floor.  I'm usually about 50/50 on even getting it folded, but then it tends to just hang out in the middle of the floor for days!   Put everyone to work last night and threatened them that if it didn't get put away (yes, AWAY, not just stuffed into their closets or on their bedroom floors!) that they'd lose their phones for a week!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-
Happy Veteran's Day to all!

Does anyone know if we get mail pick-up and delivery today?
I'm guessing we don't. It gets confusing when my kids have school on Veteran's Day.



Sharon G said:


> They have school on Veteran's Day? Around here it's a day off. A big thank-you to all the veterans and soldiers out there.


Hi Sharon   
Yes, my kids have school on this holiday. They were off last Tues for election day. I think my school dist. uses some of the schools as polling places.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Happy Veterans Day to our US homies and Happy Remembrance Day to our Canadian homies!!     Thanks to the men and women who sacrifice their lives for our freedoms!!

... got an email from Mac - she said to tell you all she'll be MIA for a few days and we're all to behave until she returns on Friday.   *


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> Hey Katie...I'm with you...I don't hunt...never have...never will.



Todd
I don't hunt either, don't have a problem with it, and eat venison whenever the hunters at work bring it in after hunting season, it's awesome as smoked bologna!  I am just too much of a wussy when it comes to animals to shoot one!


----------



## Akdar

roseprincess said:


> Hi Homies-
> Happy Veteran's Day to all!
> 
> Does anyone know if we get mail pick-up and delivery today?
> I'm guessing we don't. It gets confusing when my kids have school on Veteran's Day.



Nope, no mail today, as you have probably figured out by now.  I even had off today from the Post Office, _(I always sign up for holidays to get the extra vacation time for my trips to USF)_ as they aren't bringing in as many maintenance people to cover the plant on holidays


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all.--Thank you all the vets,its your day and we thank you!!


----------



## circelli

The question is......do I start to put out some Christmas decorations yet???? 
My sons' birthday is at the begining of December so I don't put up anything in the house until after that BUT do I do some stuff outside???


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Mike seen you at Finnegans twice during HHN.You had so many peeps around I never had a chance too say hellow..

Next year I will be getting a CSW shirt,then maybe I'll have a chance to say Hi  

All the talk about peeps moving too FLA-Orlando area,let Todd or I know.We can mail you a real estate magizine.There is some great deals right now in this marcket!! .   

PM Todd or me if your intrested--just throughing it out there!!

Were I live seen $250,000 houses going for $125,000!!!! Great marcket..


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> The question is......do I start to put out some Christmas decorations yet????
> My sons' birthday is at the begining of December so I don't put up anything in the house until after that BUT do I do some stuff outside???




Thats a hard question for me to answer..My DD was born on christmas.So the country boy in me is too leave the lights up all year long-- 

I know you might be a redneck if:

But we do her B-Day with mine thats exactly 1 month from Chistmas!!As long as there is ice cream cake,I'm happy


----------



## donaldduck352

Well its that time for me..Goodnight all Farmer Ted is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!!!

See YA in the morning>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> The question is......do I start to put out some Christmas decorations yet????
> My sons' birthday is at the begining of December so I don't put up anything in the house until after that BUT do I do some stuff outside???



*We were too lazy to take our Christmas lights down, so left them up all year    ... this way we don't have to put them up in freezing temps with frozen fingers, swearing cuz they don't want to go up properly  

We haven't put out our wreaths or other Christmas things outside yet ... probably won't do that until Dec 1.  Most of the neighbors don't light their outside lights until about then anyway.  Our Christmas tree will probably go up the first weekend in December *


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey Mike seen you at Finnegans twice during HHN.You had so many peeps around I never had a chance too say hellow..



You should have come over and said "Hi" as I'm sure you saw, I'm very sociable  



> Next year I will be getting a CSW shirt,then maybe I'll have a chance to say Hi


Go on over and join up, it's a Yahoo board, I found out about it through Mac! I connected with so many awesome people through that board, and just from wearing that shirt, and striking up conversations with people because of it.  I even have an awesome black CSW Polo shirt that one of your locals did this year. it's awesome wearing them in the houses, always getting shoutouts about wolves and such.  I know for sure I'll be there next October for 2 full weeks again.  I'm starting to save my pennies already!



> All the talk about peeps moving too FLA-Orlando area,let Todd or I know.We can mail you a real estate magizine.There is some great deals right now in this marcket!! .  PM Todd or me if your intrested--just throughing it out there!!   Were I live seen $250,000 houses going for $125,000!!!! Great marcket..


 Wow, that is unreal, I wish I could consider it now, but it's just not possible    Hopefully, in a few years when it would be feasible for me from a business standpoint, that will still be the case.  My dreamjob is to be a soundtech at the parks!  I have run sound for hundreds of bands, so experience isn't an issue, it's contacts...... But, I never say never.  I had a great conversation with one of the Blue Man group soundtechs, he let me hang with him in the sound booth for the show while he mixed it. (My son and his buddy were with Sherry, so I didn't abandon her to sit alone, but she understands what happens when I start talking shop with another soundguy )  The digital board they have in that theater, probably cost more than my house!!!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all haven't been around too much . We are so busy here and I never get the computer anymore . I am too lazy to walk down the stairs to get on the main one I only want to use the lap top. 

I have missed like at least 15 pages . I may ketchup one day ...  

haven't been called to work yet . I need the money but only if it is a good school . 

Did some  shopping . Toys r us had a good deal this week on the nintendo DS . I got a DS , a case and a game for $154 . Not bad since the system is usually $130 . Now I need to find my DD some UGGS . They are sold out everywhere I go and they are hard to find in the color she wants in her size. All I need is one more big gift for the older DD and most of my shopping is DONE .  . Now I have to get smaller stuff . 

Been really busy here and I hope everyone is OK . Wanted to tell the homies I was still alive . If I could move to orlando I would go at once . I would go anywhere but here in NYC. It is a mess here . I want to wear shorts in the winter .  . 


Got to run kiddies are getting ready for bed and mommy has crafts to do for the PTA . Yes I do that too . 

BBS


----------



## roseprincess

We had a Veteran's Day recognition program at my kids' school this afternoon.
Went pretty well. I don't remember my kids' school having this before, so this is a first. There were about roughly 25 veterans and active military, of family  of the kids and teachers that were there and recognized. Any veterans that couldn't make it, there was a blurb and a pic of each veteran and active military on the wall by the gym. My uncle Shawn was up there on the wall. 

Here are a couple of pics of him.

This is a pic of him at my grandma's funeral lunch reception in Sept.





Here is an official military pic of him. I took a pic of the 8 by10 picture we have of him.






I did send some care packages to him and the chaplain he was working with in Iraq in Fall 2003. They had asked me to send certain music CDs, DVDs, books.


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Macadamia you can not drink those awful things. They are teribly bad for you. Here is some info on them:
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1725925/red_bull_danger_to_your_health/
> 
> http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW000/333/8015/344084.html
> 
> http://www.brown.edu/Student_Services/Health_Services/Health_Education/atod/energydrinks.htm
> 
> If you really need something at least try the 5 hour energy drinks. They are just primarily a big shot of vitamins and are much safer.
> I agree totally.



You'll be happy to know I haven't had a drink with caffiene or any other stimulant in over a year.  My DH just quit all caffiene and other stimulants a few months ago.  I don't encourage frequent use of them for anyone, but thought it might help Dave and wife on their trip.  The vitamin drinks never came to mind because I've never tried them.  GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!  I'm an insomniac every night, but I could use a vitamin shot in the morning for sure.



Macidaminator


----------



## dlbbwu

Tinker-tude said:


> You'll be happy to know I haven't had a drink with caffiene or any other stimulant in over a year. My DH just quit all caffiene and other stimulants a few months ago. I don't encourage frequent use of them for anyone, but thought it might help Dave and wife on their trip. The vitamin drinks never came to mind because I've never tried them. GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!! I'm an insomniac every night, but I could use a vitamin shot in the morning for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Macidaminator


 

Thanks for the advice on the drinks.  I have never tried a "5 hour" drink or any of the above mentioned as of yet.  I usually just get the large drink from McDonalds with Diet Coke and lots of ice.  I know ice is bad for your teeth, but I will sacrifice my teeth rather than crash the car  .  I did just receive an email with a pin number from Disney and it was for April - May and May - June for 5 nights with tickets and free dinning.  I have not put the numbers to it yet or anything else beside the reservation.  Anyone else get this email with a pin number?  After talking with Mac, the deal that is now going on (4 nights get 3 free) may not be the best plan.  She suggested looking at an AP rate for March 21 - 28.  We are undecided on if we want 7 nights (I have been told by Disney that we can change our reservation to less).  I am still looking and waiting for good flight prices.  Everyday it looks like we will be  .  Since I have been so busy with work, I haven't had a chance to look at flights.  Could use everyone's help (again, sorry).  Flying out of Louisville or Nashville from March 21 - 28...any number of days there would be great.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## donaldduck352

And good morning.Wendsday already!!!


----------



## circelli

Happy Hump Day Homies!!


----------



## tlinus

Happy hump day homies!!!

Dave - you can call and price the package with the pin number, but it doesn't match your dates.....hmmmmmm.....listen to mac, try the AP rate and, if you have it ,the AAA rate.

DH was in my office over the weekend and got us up and running on a wireless network - so now I can check in during my break......I am here alone, but would feel guilty checking in too often.

Christmas decorations will be going up outside, but not turned on for awhile. I am like Bonnie - would rather do it in 50 degree weather instead of 30 degree weather with frozen fingers and bush branches snapping from the cold  

Thanks for the offer, Donald, when and if we become serious, we will let you know  

Hey Mike  Save up all those pennies. I may rething my birthday vacation to coincide with Frank's 8th birthday so we can do my cruise AND HHN (his birthday is October 17th)....I know for sure DH and Kait would do HHN!! She did her first official haunted house Eastern State Penitentary this year and loved it!!

Alright all - off to balance some invoices......catch ya later!!!


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> She did her first official haunted house Eastern State Penitentary this year and loved it!!


 I would love to go there...I've seen it on television and it looks simply mindblowing!


----------



## ky07

*Good almost afternoon homies  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all   

... well, our snow that arrived yesterday is now melting   (can you tell I don't like Winter?? )*



Tinker-tude said:


> You'll be happy to know I haven't had a drink with caffiene or any other stimulant in over a year.  My DH just quit all caffiene and other stimulants a few months ago.  I don't encourage frequent use of them for anyone, but thought it might help Dave and wife on their trip.  The vitamin drinks never came to mind because I've never tried them.  GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!  I'm an insomniac every night, but I could use a vitamin shot in the morning for sure.
> 
> Macidaminator



*Wow ... that's awesome.  I wish I could stay away from caffeine *



tlinus said:


> Dave - you can call and price the package with the pin number, but it doesn't match your dates.....hmmmmmm.....listen to mac, try the AP rate and, if you have it ,the AAA rate.


*
I have to agree - I've been playing with the numbers for our May trip, and I think the AP rate may be the best best, especially since with the package you need to buy park tickets at $75/person.  I'm looking at booking our May dates with the AAA rate now and when the AP rate comes out change it to that ... *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Could use another vacation right about now, the way things are going today with me  

Hi to all!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Could use another vacation right about now, the way things are going today with me
> 
> Hi to all!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day


*Hi Rose and I feel the same need a vaction too *


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> Hey Mike  Save up all those pennies. I may rething my birthday vacation to coincide with Frank's 8th birthday so we can do my cruise AND HHN (his birthday is October 17th)....I know for sure DH and Kait would do HHN!! She did her first official haunted house Eastern State Penitentary this year and loved it!!



I have to get there!!!!  I just used google maps for directions, and it's only 57 miles from my house!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Eastern State looks awesome for a horror house!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But for me it would take 20hrs of driving..

I like the one they got in Alabama,I got too see that one(6hrs driving)  And it takes 30min to walk it,awesome!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> I have to get there!!!!  I just used google maps for directions, and it's only 57 miles from my house!!





Hey Mike,57miles is not bad for a good scare .

I was gonna say I am a member of CSW for a year now(I lurk and post very little) and they got a house in Melrose that I heard was pretty good never tried it and its only 45miles away..

Got too start hitting some of the locals too see what they have to offer!!

We are spoiled too HHN and HSW,you know the big stuff!! 

I did not say Hi at Finnegans cause you had a mob of peeps and you were eating both times.We will meet up next HHN hopefully do the RIP with mac its a blast


----------



## donaldduck352

_WOW_ this time change messes me up!!

Since I didnnt get my eggs sunnyside-up,I,ll cook!!Fry the bacon to almost done then add maple syrup~~_YUMMY!!!_..

Goodnight all see YA in the morn..

Bye the way Dave,take I-65 its a alot better route if your driving..


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> _WOW_ this time change messes me up!!


The only thing that really bothers me is the fact that it's dark at 6:30pm and it feels as though it should be later. 

And...just as I will get use to the time change, it'll be time to "spring ahead".


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Could use another vacation right about now, the way things are going today with me



I totally agree, although it was yesterday that was my bad day.  My husband walked into the kitchen after work and I told him to just back out quickly while he had the chance!  I was on the verge of strangling anyone who came near me!  Today at least couldn't be worse.  Although this steady 37 degrees and rain is really getting on my nerves!  



Metro West said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is the fact that it's dark at 6:30pm and it feels as though it should be later.
> 
> And...just as I will get use to the time change, it'll be time to "spring ahead".



6:30?   It's pitch black here at 4:30!   

And yeah, with these new dates for Daylight Savings, we're on it more than we're off it!  

Okay the good news on my car.  We'd taken it to Walmart over the weekend to get the snow tires put on.  While there, we needed a new air filter and they had a deal where they'd install it for free if you bought it there.  DH had it done.  Well, the next time I drove the car was when I first noticed the problem with the acceleration.  Took it back to Walmart Monday night and asked if there was any chance that could be the cause.  They glanced under the hood and assured me it was fin.

Took it to the dealer this morning and told them the deal.  They called me a couple hours later saying that while they normally didn't say bad things about other service locations, Walmart had DEFINITELY screwed it up.  They'd left one hose unattached and put another part in wrong.  Dealer checked everything to make sure there weren't any other causes, and charged me $87.  They nicely wrote up the receipt saying that it was caused by replacing the air filter incorrectly.  Went back to Walmart and after a lot of red tape and hassle got my $87 back from them!   

But with a car with 160K miles on it, I was expecting a whole lot more to be wrong.  Glad it was Walmart's fault, glad I got the money back, and glad nothing more serious is wrong!  (For now at least!   )  DH was slightly disappointed as he spent some time last night looking at new cars "just in case" - yeah, you know how guys are!   

Meanwhile, Stephen went to his musical meeting this afternoon.  As I'd mentioned, he's been insisting he wants to do swim team.  But now for sure they told him he can't do that and musical.  And he found out today that the musical is "Grease", which he really likes.  And he did his first jazz band practice yesterday.  Both of which he can't do and swim.  So now he's pretty much decided to give up on the swimming.  Yeah, not having to get up 4 mornings a week (including Saturday) for 5 or 7 am practices is really upsetting me!   

SO overall a slightly better day today!  Hope everyone's (yours especially Rose!) improves tomorrow!


----------



## patster734

Metro West said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is the fact that it's dark at 6:30pm and it feels as though it should be later.
> 
> And...just as I will get use to the time change, it'll be time to "spring ahead".





marciemi said:


> 6:30?   It's pitch black here at 4:30!
> 
> And yeah, with these new dates for Daylight Savings, we're on it more than we're off it!



Here's an interesting website showing the Sunrise/Sunset times around the world.

http://www.earthtools.org/


----------



## RAPstar

just saying hello


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning!!Two more work days left.Its been so slow at work having a hard time staying awake during the day!!

Have a great one all...


----------



## circelli

Good Mornining Homies 
Argh it is only Thursday!!  That means it is FRIDAY tomorrow!!!
Rose I hope your day is better and Marcie your day will be much better as well.....it can only get better...right?
Dark at 5:30 pm here and there has been rain...soon it will be snow


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning!!Two more work days left.Its been so slow at work having a hard time staying awake during the day!!
> 
> Have a great one all...


 
Wish I could say the same, Donald!!   I will try, also, to remember I-65 to Orlando when  .  Hopefully I can get a flight with good prices.  If Mac helps me I can get anything  
Actually for us midnight people we only have one more day of work..   The person that follows me is likely to call in sick and I will be then forced to work 16 hours. Oh well, at least I have a job, for I feel bad for all the people without one  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## marciemi

Well, I used your website and it told me sunset today here is at 4:22!    So I guess I'm not far off on my guess of 4:30.  Looks like by mid-December it will be just a few minutes after 4.  Yeah, that's depressing!

Donald - I've been really bored/tired at work too.  Yesterday everyone was out and I did the old, elementary school "put your head down on your desk and close your eyes" thing!   Luckily today's the last day of my work week!


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning Homies  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Thursday all ...*



RAPstar said:


> just saying hello


*Hi Andy/Rob ... missed you around here!!*



circelli said:


> Good
> Dark at 5:30 pm here and there has been rain...soon it will be snow


*
Dark here is 4:36 pm ... and we've already had a couple inches of snow ... although it's melted now ... I'm sure more is on the way though *


----------



## circelli

Kay I just figured it out!!  Sunset is at 5:00pm here, we had a light snow fall 2 days before halloween but it was melted and 16C on Halloween!!  
No snow yet.....rain, rain and more rain tho!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all!! Another boring day at the shop.OH well it will pick up soon I hope..

Seen gas at Wal-Mart,$1.96 a gallon!! Hasnn't been that low in years..

Got too get outside and get things done before dark.Pitch black at 5:45,but the mosquiotose will have you in by 5!!!bbl


----------



## donaldduck352

WEll Alllrighty Then(Jim Carrey style)I'm done-spent-tired-hate time changes and the son comes up early!!

So with that,goodnight and good evening..Farmer donald has left the building--side burns and all..

SEE'YA in the morning..GETTTER DONE!!


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> You'll be happy to know I haven't had a drink with caffiene or any other stimulant in over a year.  My DH just quit all caffiene and other stimulants a few months ago.  I don't encourage frequent use of them for anyone, but thought it might help Dave and wife on their trip.  The vitamin drinks never came to mind because I've never tried them.  GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!  I'm an insomniac every night, but I could use a vitamin shot in the morning for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Macidaminator



Well that is a relief! I believe the 5 hour energy drinks are primarily vitamin B. The others just are not safe.


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Morning everyone (you also Donald )!!

IT'S FRIDAY  

Having said that, I hope it is an enjoyable one for all. 

I would like some opinions, please. I have found flights to Orlando (Sanford) for Spring break next year. They are out of Owensboro, KY (which is about 50 min from my house) with Allegiant Air (nonstop) for a total price (including all taxes, etc) of $608 for four people leaving on the 21st and coming back on the 28th (of March). This scares me. You all know the saying, "if it is too good to be true, it probably isn't good" (or something like that).
The local news (14Wfie) just did a story about the airlines starting flights to Orlando in February, _*BUT*_ there have many complaints and the BBB (better business bureau) has rated them "unsatifactory"    

Anyone had any complaints or comments on this airline? Also this would put us in Sanford and DME doesn't do anything there, do they? I would appreciate anything from anyone.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Metro West

dlbbwu said:


> Also this would put us in Sanford and DME doesn't do anything there, do they? I would appreciate anything from anyone.


If you land in Sanford, you won't have as much traffic to deal with. OIA is busy all the time but everyone I know who's flown into Sanford has really liked it. DME does not run out of Sanford...just OIA.


----------



## dlbbwu

Metro West said:


> If you land in Sanford, you won't have as much traffic to deal with. OIA is busy all the time but everyone I know who's flown into Sanford has really liked it. DME does not run out of Sanford...just OIA.


 
Thanks, Metro....I knew someone would have an answer...


----------



## circelli

Happy FRIDAY Homies!!!
I am going on a little mother/daughter shopping trip this weekend...hopefully I can get my Christmas shopping DONE!!!! 
Have a great weekend all


----------



## donaldduck352

And a good FRIDAY morning from FLA!!

Have a great day all..

Your right Dave if it sounds too good then there is something wrong!!

I donnt understand with the fuel prices comming down the airline prices are going up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlbbwu

donaldduck352 said:


> And a good FRIDAY morning from FLA!!
> 
> Have a great day all..
> 
> Your right Dave if it sounds too good then there is something wrong!!
> 
> I donnt understand with the fuel prices comming down the airline prices are going up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What is up with that Donald?   As I stated before the prices are not very reasonable and driving sure looks like an option now...maybe later in the year Southwest will ding me with something cheaper


----------



## minniejack

dlbbwu said:


> What is up with that Donald?   As I stated before the prices are not very reasonable and driving sure looks like an option now...maybe later in the year Southwest will ding me with something cheaper



I got a ding for Southwest many, many moons ago for $99 from Pit to Orlando

I didn't jump on it because I wasn't sure if it was legit or if that was round trip or what? I was "scared" 

have you ever taken advantage of the "dings"


----------



## dlbbwu

minniejack said:


> I got a ding for Southwest many, many moons ago for $99 from Pit to Orlando
> 
> I didn't jump on it because I wasn't sure if it was legit or if that was round trip or what? I was "scared"
> 
> have you ever taken advantage of the "dings"


 
I took advantage of a "Ding" and got my rate of $650 for four out of Nashville in June of this year.  The Ding's are, for the most part, are legit.


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning Homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... HAPPY FRIDAY!!

Dave - personally I'd be leery of any discount airline, unless they were very well established in the market (like Southwest).  Being from Canada, I don't know much about Allegiant Air (I actually had never heard about them until you mentioned it).  Also you say there are BBB complaints against them ... then IMHO - stay clear of them.   I did some research on them and to me, they sound like a very small airline (one website said they only had 21 planes and only flew a couple times a week) which brings up another red flag for me - they could fold at any time and your money would be lost.  Just my 2 cents!*


----------



## Akdar

dlbbwu said:


> What is up with that Donald?   As I stated before the prices are not very reasonable and driving sure looks like an option now...maybe later in the year Southwest will ding me with something cheaper



I booked a Timeshare getaway for May, (not to be confused with our Timeshare Exchange for HHN19 in October) the deal was too good to pass up.  But I'm holding off on booking air.  I have to make a stop for 3 days in Atlanta for my nephew's graduation, but Southwest (who we always fly with non-stop from Philly to MCO) doesn't go to Atlanta.  So we have to book with someone else  

Son far Air Tran and US Air are looking the best, but that baggage fee really has me peeved, as I just used SW to and from Orlando with 2 bags each and no fees!!!  So, my thinking is this: that as the airlines catch up to the lower oil prices, and the need for business increases as less people (by all predictions in the USA today money section) travel this holiday, come Jan or Feb these 2 airlines will cut their rates and hopefully the baggage fees.

Then off course after our week in Orlando, we will fly SW home to Philly.  But that isn't until May 31st, and as of today SW is only booking up to May 8th.  So be on the lookout fellow SW travelers, if you notice them start booking after May 8th, give me a yell!  I have ding on all my computers, and it did get me a great deal last May, it does work sometimes!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*I wish Southwest would come to Canada ... we'd give them lots of business!!!  Our cheapest flight to Orlando was about $317/pp in Jan 08.*


----------



## Metro West

dlbbwu said:


> I took advantage of a "Ding" and got my rate of $650 for four out of Nashville in June of this year.  The Ding's are, for the most part, are legit.


So...if you took advantage of these "dings", would you be considered "Dingbats?"


----------



## patster734

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I wish Southwest would come to Canada ... we'd give them lots of business!!!  Our cheapest flight to Orlando was about $317/pp in Jan 08.*



Southwest is slowly making its way to Canada.  They are starting non-direct service between KC an Mpls soon which I believe is a first for them.  Probably as a response to the DL/NW merger.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> So...if you took advantage of these "dings", would you be considered "Dingbats?"


----------



## macraven

Hey Lucy..........I'm home..........


now to the task of playing ketchup here.


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies  *


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> Hey Lucy..........I'm home..........
> 
> now to the task of playing ketchup here.



*YAY ... Mac's back and the house is still standing   *



ky07 said:


> *Good night homies  *


*  g'night*



RAPstar said:


> Evening all.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Wow ... that's awesome.  I wish I could stay away from caffeine *



Started with doctor's orders for me, even though our church strongly discourages using caffiene.  It bothers my stomach and intestines.  My DH took an online nutrition class, dropped caffiene, and found his appetite dropped significantly.  He lost 30+ pounds by improving his food quality without actually going on a diet.  There have been a lot of theories about why people who drink diet soda are more overweight than those who don't drink it.  None that I have read have even approached the TYPE of diet sodas people drink.  Very few of the diet sodas that are readily available are caffiene-free.  From my husband's experience caffiene stimulates everything, including appetite.  Just "food" for thought.


----------



## Tinker-tude

dlbbwu said:


> Good Morning everyone (you also Donald )!!
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY
> 
> Having said that, I hope it is an enjoyable one for all.
> 
> I would like some opinions, please. I have found flights to Orlando (Sanford) for Spring break next year. They are out of Owensboro, KY (which is about 50 min from my house) with Allegiant Air (nonstop) for a total price (including all taxes, etc) of $608 for four people leaving on the 21st and coming back on the 28th (of March). This scares me. You all know the saying, "if it is too good to be true, it probably isn't good" (or something like that).
> The local news (14Wfie) just did a story about the airlines starting flights to Orlando in February, _*BUT*_ there have many complaints and the BBB (better business bureau) has rated them "unsatifactory"
> 
> Anyone had any complaints or comments on this airline? Also this would put us in Sanford and DME doesn't do anything there, do they? I would appreciate anything from anyone.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




It's not often that a business gets an unsatisfactory rating with the BBB.  Every business will have good days and bad days, but to get that many complaints is a really big warning in my book.  Wait for a ding from SW or drive.




macraven said:


> Hey Lucy..........I'm home..........
> 
> 
> now to the task of playing ketchup here.




HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Welcome back, Mac.  That rhymes.

Great to have you here again, you were missed.

((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))

Tu-Tu


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

Welcome back, Mac  




circelli said:


> Rose I hope your day is better and Marcie your day will be much better as well.....it can only get better...right?


Thanks, circelli  I am doing a little better.

Good thing my DH has a warped sense of humor like I do  
DH and I   
DH is very good to me. That's all I'm going to say about that. 

Hi to all  

Brought in the van to be repaired last night, still in the shop. More $$ to spend on the van  Just the usual repairs of things wearing out. 

Have a good day.


----------



## macraven

was i supposed to bring donuts this morning...?
maybe it was a dream i had that makes me think that.


good to see all you homies!


----------



## roseprincess

Sure, bring the donuts!
Make sure you get 2 bavarians for Chrissy   j/k 
I'll bring the Krispy Kremes


----------



## macraven

since i just got up, i'm making the coffee now.........


hopefully the local coffee shop will have the donuts this afternoon.


we have a dunkin donuts place in town and the local grocery store sells packaged krispy kreme donuts.

i love the local joint called CJ that makes all their donuts on site.
and their coffee.
and they are much cheaper than the other established chain joints.


i am aware many love KKreme but my love for them has fallen off the track for them.  i am not as crazy for them anymore.  the newness has worn off.
i'll pick up a packaged bag of the glazed cruellers at the grocery store once in a blue moon but that is it.  $3.99 for 12 mini cruellers is crazy.

DDonuts not my favorite either unless i am desparate.
they do not make their donuts at their place but ship them in from melrose each morning for the entire day.  the don't stay fresh enough for me.

so it is CJ for me.
they close at 7 in the evening and at 6 they mark everthing down to 50 or 70% off to get rid of them.


welcome home stale donuts.........



maybe i should just settle for a hot dog this afternoon.....


----------



## Metro West

I just wanted to say what a spectacular shuttle launch we had last night! It was probably the best of all the night launches I've seen. It gives you goose bumps watching it knowing there are people in that wonderful craft!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... *



Metro West said:


> I just wanted to say what a spectacular shuttle launch we had last night! It was probably the best of all the night launches I've seen. It gives you goose bumps watching it knowing there are people in that wonderful craft!



*Still wish it would have gone up in October when we were there   ... Did you go to the coast to watch it?   *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Still wish it would have gone up in October when we were there   ... Did you go to the coast to watch it?   *


No...one day but for now I can watch it in my front yard.


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> I just wanted to say what a spectacular shuttle launch we had last night! It was probably the best of all the night launches I've seen. It gives you goose bumps watching it knowing there are people in that wonderful craft!



Hey youse guys hope youse are all well.


One of the highlights of my life was being in Florida to see The Discovery shuttle take off.
It was the first after The Challenger disaster and the tension and excitement was unbelievable
The whole country came to a stop.
We went out to the coast to watch and the relief and total elation when it took off safe was incredible.

Then the whoopin,huggin and shouts of " We'er back " started and it was so surreal to a wee 18 yrs old lassie from Scotland.

Never kissed so many strangers in my life !!  

Tooo Coool !!  




We took The Boy and my nephew to see the WWE Wrestling last night.
They had a blast......and hey that Dave Batista guys not to shabby on the eyes !!

Have a good sunday.x


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

Went shopping for semi-matching shirts or sweaters today for a planned family photo.  We will be wearing red, black, and white.  I spent WAAAAAYYYYY too much money, but found some cute things on sale.  So Brent has three new shirts, Jonathan and Jared have matching sweaters, Jared has a new Sunday suit, and I have ...  3 new sweaters and a few holiday t-shirts.  
Too many cute things calling my name!  Now I just have to remember to wear the sweaters on days other than Sunday.  I'm a very t-shirt oriented person.

Now if my Merrell shoes would just get here in the mail, I'd be all set.

Cold here today.  The dogs are not happy about it.


----------



## t-and-a

Hi homies! I hope everybody is having a great weekend.

Dave, I've never used them before, but Allegiant Air flies out of Shreveport, LA, which is about an hour and a half drive from where I live. My sister is thinking about flying with them for her next trip to Orlando. They have lots of $69 one way rates to and from Orlando. I've seen them as high as $149, but that's as high as I have seen them. They charge extra if you want your party to sit together and they also charge $30 for each checked bag. They also only fly on Saturday and Wednesday to/from Orlando from/to Shreveport.



Metro West said:


> No...one day but for now I can watch it in my front yard.


 
Todd, that is so cool that you can watch it from your front yard! Now, I need to hit the lottery, so I can move there and watch from my yard.

Tammy, you need to post your family's picture when you get it done!


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> Todd, that is so cool that you can watch it from your front yard! Now, I need to hit the lottery, so I can move there and watch from my yard.


 Yes indeed...start playing and come on down!  




scotlass said:


> One of the highlights of my life was being in Florida to see The Discovery shuttle take off. It was the first after The Challenger disaster and the tension and excitement was unbelievable
> The whole country came to a stop. We went out to the coast to watch and the relief and total elation when it took off safe was incredible.


A co-worker was over there when the Challenger disaster occured and has pictures she took of it. She said she cried all day afterward.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> No...one day but for now I can watch it in my front yard.



*... all I can see from our front yard are the neighbors!!!  

Although we do live far enough outside of the big city that we can hear the coyotes at night (basically we live in the northern part of a small suburb) *



Metro West said:


> A co-worker was over there when the Challenger disaster occured and has pictures she took of it. She said she cried all day afterward.



*We went on a tour of Kennedy Space Center in 2003 and actually saw them moving some of the Columbia wreckage during our "behind the scenes" tour.  Talk about an eerie experience ...*


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening....or should I say morning, everyone!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening....or should I say morning, everyone!


Morning Katie!


----------



## dlbbwu

Metro West said:


> So...if you took advantage of these "dings", would you be considered "Dingbats?"


 
Yes and proud of it!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Morning, everyone!

Getting ready for church, see ya later this afternoon.

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## dlbbwu

t-and-a said:


> Hi homies! I hope everybody is having a great weekend.
> 
> Dave, I've never used them before, but Allegiant Air flies out of Shreveport, LA, which is about an hour and a half drive from where I live. My sister is thinking about flying with them for her next trip to Orlando. They have lots of $69 one way rates to and from Orlando. I've seen them as high as $149, but that's as high as I have seen them. They charge extra if you want your party to sit together and they also charge $30 for each checked bag. They also only fly on Saturday and Wednesday to/from Orlando from/to Shreveport.


 
Thanks Alison....btw...you aren't going to WDW when we are, are you?  I know we were in Universal together and never hooked our families up.  In fact we were in the same hotel and wing (I believe).  So if you are going, great, if not bummer....To everyone:

I have given up the idea of Allegiant Air.  It really scares me and with everyone's advice, I finally decided to pass on their airfare (even though it was cheap).  So thanks everyone  

I will continue to look and try and snag a deal.  Keep up the good advice everyone.  You are the ones making a difference for everybody else!


----------



## dlbbwu

Also welcome back Mac....thanks for the advice!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  I thought I was up late when it was past midnight...

Little did I know that I would have a phone call at 1:30 am to find out my fiance's bro was in a car accident on the Belt Parkway!  So we ran out the door, and had to find them in the cold windy rain.  He had hit a pick up truck that had crossed three lanes of traffic and hi the median.  It didn't have any lights on and it was black so my fiance's bro did not see it before it was too late.

He walked away, but we didn't get home until 4:45 am  

So now we are going to take him to be checked out anyways just in case.

Catch you all later!


----------



## coastermom

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  I thought I was up late when it was past midnight...
> 
> Little did I know that I would have a phone call at 1:30 am to find out my fiance's bro was in a car accident on the Belt Parkway!  So we ran out the door, and had to find them in the cold windy rain.  He had hit a pick up truck that had crossed three lanes of traffic and hi the median.  It didn't have any lights on and it was black so my fiance's bro did not see it before it was too late.
> 
> He walked away, but we didn't get home until 4:45 am
> 
> So now we are going to take him to be checked out anyways just in case.
> 
> Catch you all later!



AHHH I hate that Road, I hope he is OK. Thank God he wasn't really hurt but he needs to see a doctor. 


Morning to everyone ... been very crazy here . Checking in to say HI .

DH Grandma still hanging in there but sometimes you pray God just does his thing . It seems that she can no longer swallow and her lungs are filling with fluid. We are on edge to see if she makes it past Thanksgiving. Things are not looking good for her . 

We are still looking for help for our DS with his eduational issues  between the insurance companies and the waits to see these doctors it is amazing anyone gets any help out here . Our dear neighbor is going in for a lump on her chest this week as well so we need a family  . She is the sweetest woman and it makes me so sad to see her so upset and nervous .
So as everyone can see put this on top of getting holiday stuff done and  shopping and  work and birthday parties with the little guy I am just about wiped out all the time. 


I will be around soon . Off to get ready for a 12:15 birthday party and to get some HW done with DS. 

BBS


----------



## macraven

i'll come back and ask about all you homies after i post this.

it's a blonde thing and all the pills i am on, my memory lasts about 5 minutes at this point.... 

http://www.rateitall.com/i-859334-allegiant-air.aspx

david, i have heard the opposite about allegiant airlines.
they are cheap and growing as a company.
my brother has used them a lot and no issues when he has.

the above link will give you remarks from people that have used them.

they do a lot of vega flights and are used in some packages.

if you are stressed out and prefer to use the big name airlines, i totally understand.

i used to use the little companies such as spirit as the fare was half the cost of american, delta, continental, united, etc.

spirit does not accommadate me from my location now.
i only use non stop flights as i travel solo.
i just feel more comfortable not switching planes at all anymore.


best believe it that the gas prices will rise again.
i have a feeling it will go as high or higher than what we all have experienced this past year.

i'll try to help you on a low fare.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I just wanted to say what a spectacular shuttle launch we had last night! *It was probably the best of all the night launches I've seen.* It gives you goose bumps watching it knowing there are people in that wonderful craft!



metro, is each launch as exciting as all the others? the night launch sounds like it was awesome!
the only launches i have seen are on the youtubes.





scotlass said:


> One of the highlights of my life was being in Florida to see The Discovery shuttle take off.
> It was the first after The Challenger disaster and the tension and excitement was unbelievable
> The whole country came to a stop.
> We went out to the coast to watch and the relief and total elation when it took off safe was incredible.
> 
> Then the whoopin,huggin and shouts of " We'er back " started and it was so surreal to a wee 18 yrs old lassie from Scotland.
> 
> *Never kissed so many strangers in my life !!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took The Boy and my nephew to see the WWE Wrestling last night.
> They had a blast......and hey that Dave Batista guys not to shabby on the eyes !!



kissing all those strangers, weren't you afraid of catching cooties???

do you know what i mean when i say cooties?
it's a phrase we used when we were about 9 years old and had to kiss grandma or the boy next door.... 


i love wrestling!!!

one son worked the wrestling cart for the owner of the ECW years back.
got lots of autographs and videos of events.  and discounted tickets for all of us when events were in chgo.
my brother that lives in hawaii has worked for some top name wrestlers that have a place there.
i'm so thrilled knowing someone that knows someone that knows the wrestlers...... 



Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> Went shopping for semi-matching shirts or sweaters today for a planned family photo.  We will be wearing red, black, and white.  I spent WAAAAAYYYYY too much money, but found some cute things on sale.  So Brent has three new shirts, Jonathan and Jared have matching sweaters, Jared has a new Sunday suit, and I have ...  3 new sweaters and a few holiday t-shirts.
> Too many cute things calling my name!  Now I just have to remember to wear the sweaters on days other than Sunday.  I'm a very t-shirt oriented person.
> 
> Now if my Merrell shoes would just get here in the mail, I'd be all set.



what's a Merrell and did you buy me anything?



Metro West said:


> Yes indeed...start playing and come on down!



The Price is Right????
"come on down"........i   that phrase and show...



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... all I can see from our front yard are the neighbors!!!
> 
> Although we do live far enough outside of the big city that we can hear the coyotes at night (basically we live in the northern part of a small suburb) *
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



so what you are saying it will be very easy to come tp your house some night.......that is if we can get pass the coyotes..... 

i live in town and we have had coyotes in our front yard many evenings.
i'm a mile from Illinois Beach State Park and it is not unusual for critters to wander away from there.



Tinker-tude said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> Getting ready for church, see ya later this afternoon.
> 
> (((((HUGS)))))



thanks for covering our backs.
if i could have driven the car this morning, i would have gone also.
not with you at your church as it would take me hours to get there......but at mine....  but if i was in your hometown, i would have gone with you.  





dlbbwu said:


> Also welcome back Mac....thanks for the advice!



you are too kind david,
i'm full of useless and trivial information ....





KStarfish82 said:


> Little did I know that I would have a phone call at 1:30 am to find out my fiance's bro was in a car accident on the Belt Parkway!  So we ran out the door, and had to find them in the cold windy rain.  He had hit a pick up truck that had crossed three lanes of traffic and hi the median.  It didn't have any lights on and it was black so my fiance's bro did not see it before it was too late.
> 
> He walked away, but we didn't get home until 4:45 am
> 
> So now we are going to take him to be checked out anyways just in case.
> 
> Catch you all later!



prayers and good wishes for your future bil.
that is very scary to go through.
and, it was very good that he had you and bro to come help him when he needed you all the most.

you are a good woman miss katie.

keep us posted on him.





coastermom said:


> DH Grandma still hanging in there but sometimes you pray God just does his thing . It seems that she can no longer swallow and her lungs are filling with fluid. We are on edge to see if she makes it past Thanksgiving. Things are not looking good for her .
> 
> We are still looking for help for our DS with his eduational issues  between the insurance companies and the waits to see these doctors it is amazing anyone gets any help out here . Our dear neighbor is going in for a lump on her chest this week as well so we need a family  . She is the sweetest woman and it makes me so sad to see her so upset and nervous .
> So as everyone can see put this on top of getting holiday stuff done and  shopping and  work and birthday parties with the little guy I am just about wiped out all the time.



knowing this is not an easy time for you with grandmother's medical condition and what is happening within your 4 walls, do know you are in my thoughts and prayers.
sometimes living is a struggle that no one else can understand how a mom gets thru it all.  you have to be everything for everybody.  it can be very taxing on you physically and emotionally.

hang in there.
hopefully some of the stress will lessen.  once the educational issues you are going through for your son with the ins company and doctors will be solved soon.
keeping your neighbor in my thoughts also.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, is each launch as exciting as all the others? the night launch sounds like it was awesome!
> the only launches i have seen are on the youtubes.



There was just something about the sky Friday night that was different than I remember from the other launches. The sky was the perfect mix of clouds, clear skies and moonlight. Seeing the sky turn orange from darkness was really cool.


----------



## macraven

metro, you make it so exciting.  you explain it so well and vividly to us.
i appreciate that you share your thoughts about the launch.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, you make it so exciting.  you explain it so well and vividly to us.
> i appreciate that you share your thoughts about the launch.


Certainly...if I were thinking, I would have tried to take pictures Friday night or at least a short movie...but...the brain wasn't firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Mac - no you can get to our place before you run into the coyotes  

Todd - we expect pics and/or video next time!*


----------



## macraven

tinkie tu tu nator....


is that a pic of you and your "little" doggie in your siggie?


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

Picked up the van yest afternoon from the mechanic. Too much $$ to get things fixed  Oh well, what can you do?
DH, I, and the kids met up with good friends of ours last night at one of the oasis off the highway. They were on the way home from the Museum of S&I in Chicago. Friends live in Racine,WI. My girlfriend and her older son are going to be balloon handlers for the Thanksgiving parade in Chicago. They had "balloon school" yest. at the museum. It was so nice to meet up with them, as we haven't seen them in over a year. We can talk religion and politics with them. It is very fun when we talk politics, as we all are on the same wave length on that   Only met for a little while and then they had to go home, long day for them. Have to remember to watch the Chicago Thanksgiving parade to see if I spot my friends there. We always watch the Macy's parade b/c Chrissy likes the floats alot better and I like the broadway stuff to see.

Watched bits and pieces of the Godfather and Godfather 2 last night on AMC.
DH loves the scene in Godfather 2 when one of those old Italian guys tells the band to play the Tarentella. THe clarinet guy ends up playing Pop Goes the Weasel and the old guy is upset. Just funny  

Talking about the Tarentella, I had to dance to that song for some Italian pageant thing many years ago. I was a sub-debutante(my mom wanted me in this thing). I danced with 3 other couples. It was embarrassing for me, as my partner was kinda cute  

As of hot actors, Al Pacino, esp when he was young, is hot  
I loved him Dog Day Afternoon, he was so funny  
I also love Jimmy Stewart


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> kissing all those strangers, weren't you afraid of catching cooties???
> 
> do you know what i mean when i say cooties?
> it's a phrase we used when we were about 9 years old and had to kiss grandma or the boy next door....


I must confess, I never kissed or been kissed by a boy next door at that age.
Earliest boy kiss I remember was a kiss on my hand when I was 13 and then a kiss from my very first boyfriend when I was 18  
I guess I didn't have to worry about cooties too much  


K fish- thoughts and prayers for your fiance's brother. Glad he is doing okay  

Coastermom- thoughts and prayers for your family, grandma, and your neighbor   If you ever want to PM me any questions about IEPs or therapies, feel free to  

Hi to all  

I don't like these gloomy, gray, cold days. Yuck  
Would like to see the sun and at least be 50 degrees out.  
I'm glad it hasn't snowed yet by me.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Todd - we expect pics and/or video next time!*


 I know...I'll be better prepared next time!


----------



## loribell

Katie glad your soon to be bil is okay. How scary that call must have been. 


Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## coastermom

Mac ... thanks for your thoughts and words of wisdom.. 

Rose Nice to know you are there if I need you for my IEP help. 

I actually had a nice afternoon today . I got to take my DS to a birthday party at the movies. We saw Madagascar 2 . It was pretty good not as good as the first but what ever is? The party was a pretty nice idea and yet another idea for next years party. 


Got to go get the kiddies ready for school in the morning. It is 8:30 at night and it feels like midnight . The time change thing is still throwing me for a loop. I just feel like it is so much later then it really is. 

Mom is then going to get some on -line shopping done  because getting to the stores and not finding what I want is getting annoying . 
My Katie wants UGGS and well it is making me crazy . Poor kid has middle child issues and only wants one thing I can't seem to find. I may break down and pay full price through UGG's site . Other then that most of the kids stuff is pretty easy . Lots of clothing for teens and toys for my DS. 

Ok off to get everyone going to bed and into showers . 

Might BBL if not Night Night all


----------



## RAPstar

I saw the new James Bond film today. Pretty good, course I think I've only seen only one other Bond film in theaters, and that's cause Teri Hatcher was in it and I loved the Superman show she was on. I also saw Edward Albee's "The Goat, or Who is Sylvia?" last night. Really good. Hope all is well.


----------



## macraven

andy, i can remember seeing the old bond movies.

they have changed over time to become more inventive with everything in them now

it's more than just the fast cars that fly, go on the road and in the water.....




i finally saw the breakup movie last night on tv.
the jennifer anniston and vaughn one.
filmed in chicago.


that is how low of a night it was for me.......

and i only watched it as the forensic files were repeats from 3 weeks ago.



andy, tell us about your out of town trip.
was it great?
was the musical fantastic?


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks everyone for your well wishes!

We took him out to dinner and he seems to be OK...I think still in shock about the whole thing.

So thankfully, Patty (you remember her  ) heard us running out the door and tossed me her camera to take photos for insurance.

So this is what it looked like at 2:30 am...
















Thankfully both drivers were ok, but you could only imagine what could have happened.

Oh, and my future BIL's airbags didn't work......so his head hit the steering wheel.  Yet, he didn't go to the doc


----------



## loribell

So was the other driver drunk? Why was he on the wrong side of the road with no lights on? 

Keep an eye on him.


----------



## KStarfish82

He didn't show any signs of being drunk and the cops checked him out.  Supposedly, he was coming onto the Belt.  (I'm sure he was speeding)  He hit a puddle, lost control and spun across three lanes and hit the median.

Well needless to say, black truck, no lights, rain, and under an overpass leads to a very scary situation.  My BIL could not swerve because there was another car on his right side and could not stop because of the slick roads.

DF is constantly calling him to check on how he is doing and feeling.

Thanks for the concern!


----------



## macraven

really scary pictures kfed!

yea, patty, we remember her.


maybe if we talked about her she would make an appearance here... 

tell her we miss her. 



sometimes you just can not convince a person to get medical help.
and that is a difficult situation for you and his brother.

anytime you have your head hit like that, it should be checked out.
just to be on the safe side......

maybe he is dragging his feet on getting checked out because he doesn't feel bad physically.  whatever the case, i hope he does see a doctor just to be on the safe side.

bribe him to see a doc.
promise him ice cream if he goes.


well, that always worked for me with my kids....


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning homies  *


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!

Katie - how scary is that  Hopefully future bil continues to do well, you can't force someone to the doctor if they don't want to go, though. Hmmm - wonder why the airbags didn't deploy? I hear that it is sometimes worse if they do!!??!!?? Hugs to you and hopefully you got some rest!!

urgh - Monday morning again all - coffee, coffee and more coffee please!!!!  

Todd - yes - pics next time, please  . I saw one night launch and one day launch when I lived down there with Dad.....the night one was WAY cool!!!!!

got to go wake up the 13 year old. She needs at least an hour to get ready for school. I told her she needs to be READY by 7:30 every morning. This skating in at 758 is not cutting it (she has to be in her homeroom before 8AM) and she is barely making it  

Have a great day all!!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!

We have tried to convince him to go, but to no avail.

Thanks for your thoughts.....I'm still totally wiped from getting only 2.5 hours sleep yesterday...


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies.


it is snowing.....and 29 degrees

be sure to bundle up before you leave the house today..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Had a dusting of snow here too Mac ... but we're a bit warmer than you so it's melting.  Truthfully, I wouldn't be upset if we had no snow for Christmas.   Lots of snow in the mountains (about 3 hours away) which is good for the skiers.

Wow Katie ... I'm so glad to hear that no one was hurt in that accident ... that's just too scary!!  Reminds me of our first year at HHN - we were going E on I4 (we couldn't get on W because of all the traffic) and as we were driving along to the next exit, cars were slowing down because of an accident up ahead.  Well we slowed down but some cars in the lanes next to us weren't and were slamming on their brakes, skidding, and hitting one another ... we were only a few feet away from the exit, so decided to drive on the shoulder and get the heck outta there fast.   Since then, we either leave before the event is finished or wait until the majority of the people are gone before heading out ... *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

Katie- accident looks really bad. Glad future BIL is doing ok. Hopefully you and your fiance can convince BIL to get checked out at the dr.
My DH was in a car accident 3 yrs ago on the highway coming home from work. He rear-ended someone at 40 miles an hour. The woman he rear-ended stopped suddenly on the highway b/c she was on her cell phone at the time. Front of car looked similar to your BIL's car. Airbag never deployed either. DH was fine, he didn't hit head on anything. I think the other driver got the ticket, I can't remember off hand. 


What is it with pilot lights on appliances? Found out this morning our hot water heater pilot light was out. DH took hour and a half to try to light the thing, wouldn't light. Got gas co out here this morning to look at it. THey couldn't light it either, some structural problem with the water heater. Got Sears coming out tomorrow afternoon to get some part replaced(I hope they fix it). Tried to get them out today, but they were booked. Have to take cold shower tomorrow morning. Just bought this hot water heater 7 yrs ago. Uggh!
Glad my kids got their showers in last night, when the water was still warm then.
Smelled gas in the kitchen today, looked under range and one of the pilot lights were out under the range. I was able to light it ok. 
We don't have a draft in the house. Just crazy stuff  

OK gotta run.

Have a good day homies


----------



## macraven

tlinus, did daughter get up in time this morning???



that's the one tough thing, among many..., with raising kids.
getting them up for school in the morning...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 


H   E   L   L   O   ...  anyone here .....?????*


----------



## macraven

yes...............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Wow ... it's awfully quiet here ... where is everyone besides Mac and myself???

Did everyone go to Florida and not tell us???*


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies  *


----------



## Sharon G

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Wow ... it's awfully quiet here ... where is everyone besides Mac and myself???
> 
> Did everyone go to Florida and not tell us???*



Boy, I wish. One year ago today I was sitting on the beach in Fort Lauderdale watching the cruise ships come into port. Today I am sitting here at work in a turtleneck and wool sweater.


----------



## macraven

sharon, i can still remember the pic you posted on the original sans thread of you and the snow............as i recall, you were found at the end of the driveway...........

remember that one???


off to the doc
bbl


----------



## coastermom

Hello... I am here now ...

Not for long though. Went to see my sons class in action today . I have to say it is a really good show . I know that many teachers do differnt lessons when the parents come to observe . 

Now I am off to PTC for the middle child . She did very well with a 90 Avg. but I still want the teachers to know I am around and intrested in her education . 

Gotta run now see everyone later .


----------



## marciemi

Hi Sharon, Hi Mac!   Hi everyone else as well! Still reading here, but not replying much.  Conferences this week.  3 kids times 8 teachers per kid means a lot of conference time so it will be a busy week.  

Tracie, I did want to reply to you.  We have the opposite problem in our house with the morning routine - which is weird since mine our boys and yours (that you're talking about) is a girl, and you'd think it would be the other way around.  

For some reason, even though the bus comes at 7 and school starts at 7:30, my guys feel that it's absolutely necessary to be up at 5:45.  So by shortly after 6am, everyone is up, dressed, showered, and fed and then sits around on the computer or watching TV for an hour.  Doesn't make sense to me.   Especially since they are all obviously tired and cranky much of the time.  I try to point out that if they slept another 30-45 minutes each morning, that would be an extra 3+ hours of sleep a week!  But they insist they need time to "wake up".  And before you tell me how lucky I am, I'll point out that still at 6:59, everyone's rushing around trying to find stuff, giving me forms to sign, and diving out the door as the bus is pulling up so some things never change!


----------



## keishashadow

gotta eat something to survive, just hope it doesn't hit too close to home 

speaking of hitting, that accident pic looked like one of the many deer vs vehicle that begin this time of year when they start a-courtin'...we had almost $5k last year when one leaped out in front of DH on way to work, he walked away unscratched; glad to here KFed's bil did too

read a couple pages of posts & gave up in confusion, that sorta day i suppose ; did see the ornament exchange mentioned...is it still on the table?


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-

Went out to Target this morning for some little stuff. Sears got out here around lunchtime to look at hot water heater. THe thermacouple burnt out and needed to be replaced. Only took 10 min tops for the Sears dude to do.
Paid $160 for the dude to come out and put in new thermacouple. My DH is not good at all with home improvements, so we always have to pay someone to get something fixed around the condo. DH is really good at numbers(accounting) and cooking  
Now I have a ghetto van, as I just noticed one of my hubcaps is missing on my van. Oh well. 
It's always something around my place, something always needs to be fixed, dish out the $$, etc  

I know how it is to get kids out the door in the mornings as well. DD has her tantrums and won't get dressed most of time until the last minute. She is always screaming, etc  Drives us crazy  
DS is ok, we just have to remind him to get going, etc.
Next school yr, jr. high starts at 7:30 am, so bus will probably be here around 7am I'm guessing. Need to get out door an hour earlier next school yr.


Mac- Yes, I want to do the ornament exchange, whenever that starts, no hurry for me  

Ok, gotta run.

Hi to all


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy all,been gone for awhile computer modem problems.But up and running like new again!!BrightHouse takes forever too fix these!!

Lets start ,glad too see ya back'mac

Bad looking car crash K-star,thank goodness no one got hurt

Todd,I tried too see the launch,I usally can from here.Must of been a low launch trajecrtry couldnnt see it pass the trees

Andy I'm still a Pierce Bronson fan,maybe the new one will grow on me

Dave since I donnt fly what is a ''ding''

marci your lucky getting kids up that easy,in my house its a world war..Then the mad dash to get them on the bus on-time..DW goes to work at 5am-i really donnt need to be at mine till 8

Hellow too Lawrence-Sharon-Rose-Lori-B & L and anyone else I might have missed

guess what its gonna be cold here tonight(low of 28 degrees-high tommorrow of 59)YEA!!!

What is the ornament exchange????????


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies and hope everyone is bundled up for the evening cause its getting cold.
we are at 30 right now and suppose to be in low 20's tonight.*


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> i have had a couple of pm requests of doing the ornament exchange again this year.
> 
> last year we did the exchange and had 17 homies participate with it.
> i did the exchange of names right around thanksgiving time.
> 
> the rules were the cost of the ornament was $5 and shipping is not included in that $5 cost to the sender.
> 
> think about if you want to do an exchange for this december.
> we set $5 as the limit that is spent on the exchange.  this way it would be more fun than an expense.
> 
> we did the shipping of the ornaments in mid december so all could put it on their trees.
> if you don't do christmas trees, we can elaborate and do sometype of knick knack for you if you want to join in.
> 
> some homies sent an ornament that represented their region where they live.
> marci, this is for you.  no green bay packers for me.  i'm a Bear fan.....
> 
> others sent an ornament based on the color of what the recipient liked best.
> 
> i know i sent out grinch ornaments as the homie i had loved universal.
> 
> all is done in secret.
> i get the names of the people.  they email me their home address or work if that is where they want their exchange sent to.
> 
> all i do is give out the names and address of only the person you send the ornament to.
> then i destroy the listings.
> 
> all i kept from last year's exchange is who had whom so no repeats this year.
> 
> i'll bring this up later before tday so think if you want to do an exchange.
> 
> i thought an ornament exchange would be the cheapest one that would be fun.
> 
> i have done Christmas stocking exchanges on dis threads but that gets too expensive and sometimes the stocking costs more than what you put into it.





to answer the question about the ornament change, the above was posted nov 7th on page 199 of this thread.

only  people have made a comment on the thread they are interested in it.
so far rose and marci have posted they are interested.

if a few more want to do it, i'll set it up.

it won't work with just 2 participating.
they would know who had their names then....


----------



## macraven

i have been gone most of the day.
got home at 4:45 and went straight to the computer.



will be back later.....


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies and hope everyone is bundled up for the evening cause its getting cold.
> we are at 30 right now and suppose to be in low 20's tonight.*


Yes...it's supposed to get down to 36 overnight here!



donaldduck352 said:


> Todd,I tried too see the launch,I usally can from here.Must of been a low launch trajecrtry couldnnt see it pass the trees


That's too bad...it was wonderful!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> to answer the question about the ornament change, the above was posted nov 7th on page 199 of this thread.
> 
> only  people have made a comment on the thread they are interested in it.
> so far rose and marci have posted they are interested.
> 
> if a few more want to do it, i'll set it up.
> 
> it won't work with just 2 participating.
> they would know who had their names then....



 Count DW and i in,sounds like fun!!  



macraven said:


> i have been gone most of the day.
> got home at 4:45 and went straight to the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> will be back later.....



Hey mac you know me,I'll be in bed soon..
So everyone I would love too do the ornament exchange-join in. Sounds like a blast..

Well the farmer has gone-left-went too bed-rises early!!And NO COFFEE for me please..

Goodnight HOMIES..Remember I'm back and POSTING-for some its like 

SEE'YA in the cold morning!!!!


You know what,just relizide---POST # 3000!!

I need a life but love the boards!!

















Not bad for 8 months!!!   I'm still looking for that life,work and family is not enough..


----------



## roseprincess

Congrats donaldduck, on 3000!!!     
That's really good for being on the DIS for only 8 months!

I have roughly 60 more posts til I make 3000. I guess I have too much of a life


----------



## marciemi

Well, I must have WAAYYY too much of a life then since next month I'll have been here 9 YEARS  and I'm still about 700 posts shy of hitting 3000!


----------



## KStarfish82

Congrats on 3000!!!



And Mac...I'm totally in on the ornament exchange!  It was awesome last year...Tricia got me a Nemo ornament which I


----------



## roseprincess

Want to share a link to a funny and cute Thanksgiving Ecard I got from a girlfriend of mine just now. Enjoy!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=0183913358

Edited to add: I tried the link just now. It may or may not work, but you can click the end of the card to see the outcome.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!Just walked outside,29 degrees
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!Thats cold for Florida!!


----------



## marciemi

Huh!  30 degrees here this morning so I guess it's warmer than Florida!    Although yesterday morning was 12, so maybe not!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!Just walked outside,29 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!Thats cold for Florida!!


 
3,000 has a nice ring to it, congrats! 

ps don't lick any metal posts 

do people who live in FLA have winter coats?

it's 12 degrees here, supposed to warm up past the freezing point today...least the sun has decided to make an appearance.  Middle DS bought tix to Steeler's game tomorrow night...i told him he's nutz, not enough layers in the world to keep him warm

rock salt in short supply @ home stores, evidently; suppliers have decided to jack the price of it to & so early in the season is this a local issue or is it MIAa everywhere? 

have a good one all


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning homies  *


----------



## Sharon G

coastermom said:


> Mom is then going to get some on -line shopping done  because getting to the stores and not finding what I want is getting annoying .
> My Katie wants UGGS and well it is making me crazy . Poor kid has middle child issues and only wants one thing I can't seem to find. I may break down and pay full price through UGG's site . Other then that most of the kids stuff is pretty easy . Lots of clothing for teens and toys for my DS.



I searched high and low last year for a cheaper price on Uggs for my daughter. Overland dot com and the Ugg website had the best selection. Prices were the same everywhere, some places had free shipping. She's worn them constantly for almost a year now and they have held up wonderfully!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The weather is gorgeous today on this, my 28th.

And yet, I don't feel a day over 25.


----------



## macraven

happy birthday darkie!!


you are now one quarter of a century old....


----------



## macraven

this has to be the month of the Red Heads eating cake.
today is darkie's happy day
the 25th is donald duck's cake day

yesterday was one of the original Red Heads cake day.


so a belated but still happy birthday to 
Red Head homie Sharon....


Happy belated bd sharon:










and they are all dressed in red for the red head homie


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> happy birthday darkie!!
> 
> 
> you are now one quarter of a century old....



I'm 25 again? For the 3rd year in a row?  

Wait, that may not be a bad thing.


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm 25 again? For the 3rd year in a row?
> 
> Wait, that may not be a bad thing.


*  Happy Birthday Dark and to all the other homies I missed  *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

And, in regards to cake:


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> And, in regards to cake:


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> The weather is gorgeous today on this, my 28th.
> 
> And yet, I don't feel a day over 25.


 
congrats 

btw, life doesn't start 'till u hit 50

really

im

not 

kidding

 enjoy!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all!!

Happy B-DAY DM

hey mac its my DS this month-DD on Christmas day and me a month later

unfortantely kiesha no i donnt own a heavy coat! I had 2 long sleeve shirts-a swaeter w/a hoodie and a wind breaker on this morning.Seemed like I was peeling layres off every two hours,now I'm down too a short sleeved shirt!!

And I hate wearing jeans,c'mon i live in Fl most of my wardrobe is shorts!!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm 25 again? For the 3rd year in a row?
> 
> Wait, that may not be a bad thing.



yes, you are 25 until you hit the #30...

we only age in groups of 5's

i hear some women never go past 39.
so for them, we count backwards.


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a question..In the summer we want the house 72 degrees or colder or it feels too hot..

In the winter 72 is too cold and we want it warmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniejack

The Minnie part of MinnieJack was missing for a full 24 hours.  

 Jack, a Sheltie came home about 9 p.m. last night after gone for about 5 hours, but I was up all night every 15 minutes yelling for her. 

DD thought that someone had her because it is rabbit season and people steal beagles to use to hunt. 

But someone finally called to say they found her--she must've been out of voice and beeping range on her collar.  Yeah!!!!!!   

Life is good now.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

Well homies,see Ya in the morning..

Have a great night all!!

And someone from the -SUNSHINE STATE-keep warm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

to all the homies I missed!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> Happy B-DAY DM
> 
> hey mac its my DS this month-DD on Christmas day and me a month later



just goes to show, never post on a thread when you take medicine  

donald, i thought your bd was on a 25th of a month.
i thought you posted long ago that your daughter had a bd on 12/25 and yours was also on the same date but a month earlier.

well, i was wrong, yours must be the month after then.

one month earlier/later, i was kind of close   





minniejack said:


> The Minnie part of MinnieJack was missing for a full 24 hours.
> 
> Jack, a Sheltie came home about 9 p.m. last night after gone for about 5 hours, but I was up all night every 15 minutes yelling for her.
> 
> DD thought that someone had her because it is rabbit season and people steal beagles to use to hunt.
> 
> But someone finally called to say they found her--she must've been out of voice and beeping range on her collar.  Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> Life is good now.



that has to be scary when you can't find the pet!
how did you sleep last night........i bet you're tired now....but very happy that jack is back!!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a question..In the summer we want the house 72 degrees or colder or it feels too hot..
> 
> In the winter 72 is too cold and we want it warmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






that makes perfect sense to me........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

... who turned off the heat????   It's only 14F here and I'm freezing!!!  I really need to move somewhere warmer ... or finally break down and get out my Winter gear ... 

... and I know I'm late but* *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DM!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all!!ITS COLD DOWN HERE!!just walked in from outside and its 24 degrees!!ToTo I donnt think we are in Florida anymore!!!!


----------



## minniejack

Both dogs are home now--Minnie, the beagle, is playing "good" dog and probably exhausted, too from sleeping outside in the 20 degree temps.

Jack, the Sheltie, is finally eating now that her buddy is back.  They both just keep looking at me as if to say, "Who? Me?"


Now the big thing is I went to the basement freezer and stepped in water--water tank leaking-- 
Had to get a new one and even a small 40 gallon size cost $400--ouch--right before my final payment is due for Universal  

Then because I had been tired from trying to climb the hills around here looking for the dogs, I decided to try gluten free dining at the Outback which claims to be so great at that....they're not....glutened...me and my son have been sick all night.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies
Not feeling good today allergies are acting up so I have swollen and watery and itchy eyes so I will try to be back later.*


----------



## keishashadow

morning all
snow here, more later (just in time for the Steeler's game tonight )

DS scored tix 5 rows back from field.  He said he's only wearing a hoodie over under armour heatgear...figure he's counting on anti-freeze to keep him warm.  Woonder if God is still in the business of looking after fools & drunks

still haven't found any salt to throw down , used cat litter once for traction on icy steps-biggest mess u've ever seen, was there till spring

sorry to hear of the sickies, lost pets & waterheating woes (do they ever break @ a good time?  Living in the great metropolis of Pittsburgh we got stuck with both HW heater, overflow tank & inspection by a master certified plumber before we go the green light...cheapest i could find was Lowes around $700 (least they have 0% financing for a year )

kept warm rabbits


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning everyone ... *



donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!ITS COLD DOWN HERE!!just walked in from outside and its 24 degrees!!ToTo I donnt think we are in Florida anymore!!!!


*
 ... it's 19F here this morning so youse guys aren't far off what our temps are up here in Canada ... that's just wrong!!  You can take comfort though knowing that it'll get much colder here in the next couple of months, while hopefully 24 is as cold as it'll get down there ... *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by

Happy Birthday to DM, Sharon, and anyone else I missed!






It's been really cold here in the Chicago area, too. Brrrrr!


----------



## macraven

man, is it dead here today..... 

i hobbled off the couch to come to the computer and no one is home... 




well, with all the birthday cake that has happened this week, i was hoping to get a slice of some of it.

i hope at least one of youse saved me a piece.


i always come back home for the big one.....
here i am and all i get now is an echo


one thing, we have more that are interested in the ornament exchange.
i started to think, not all of us live in the states.......
are there any homies that would do a send off to outside of the states on the ornament exchange?
i know of one person that would but are there any others?

either post on the sans thread or send me a pm if you are and if you would like to join in on the $5 exchange.
since we are doing this for the friendship and not the value of the gift, it will be kept cheap.






i won't be around much tomorrow until late afternoon.
i have a date with a doc.......


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 How you doing mac??

Not for long tho.I need all the beauty sleep i can get!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi to all  


Hi and wave to a friend my DS sees on Thurs afternoons  
Hope you feel better  
I missed the wave when I was there today, I think.



Mac- is your doc cute?  j/k 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

Well lady and gents~~Farmer has left the building!! 

I do have a song from youtube thats my style and kinda KOOL!!

I hope you listen too it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi to all
> 
> 
> Hi and wave to a friend my DS sees on Thurs afternoons
> Hope you feel better
> I missed the wave when I was there today, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac- is your doc cute?  j/k
> 
> Have a good evening everyone.




huh?


----------



## macraven

donald duck......there you go again, disappearing on us homies here.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> snow here, more later (just in time for the Steeler's game tonight )
> 
> 
> still haven't found any salt to throw down , used cat litter once for traction on icy steps-biggest mess u've ever seen, was there till spring
> 
> 
> *kept warm rabbits*







now how did i miss that this morning???


is it:
Keep warm, rabbits

or is it:

Keep WARM rabbits.....


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning all!!ITS COLD DOWN HERE!!just walked in from outside and its 24 degrees!!ToTo I donnt think we are in Florida anymore!!!!




Darn that global warming!   

Mac - I'm willing to send anything wherever as far as the ornament exchange!  

And I also have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but luckily for my son, not myself.  Yes, it's our eleventeenth appointment trying to get rid of the 8 warts he somehow got on his hand.  Yeah, I know, TMI!   

Janet - I missed that the salt you were trying to get was for your driveway.  I thought you were talking about the road crews - I know I keep reading in the papers here how low the supplies will be for them.  I didn't realize I'd have trouble getting it for myself.  Better get on the ball here! 

Well, I'm back from my 20 or so conferences.  You'll be glad to know for the most part that I was told that I have good kids who have good grades.    That about summarizes 7 hours of my life!


----------



## marciemi

Hey, and by the way, I'm starting on creating my Christmas cards.  If anyone would like to be added to my list, just send me a PM.  If you got one from me last year, you're on my list already!  If you wish to unsubscribe, send me a PM!


----------



## marciemi

Well, now I guess I'm the only one here.  I know, you're all getting ready to go see the new Twilight movie at the midnight premiere, right?  Yeah, that's the other "clique" thread I hang out on!   

Well, off to watch CSI - we'll see if anyone's back after that!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ..

Quick HI .. Very Busy here DH 's Grandama was moved from the hospital to a nursing home . the kids had parent teacher conf. this week and i am completely stressed. My oldest is now sick ...throwing up and all so she will be home from school because I can't send her like that . ( thought so many parents do  ) off to bed wanted to say HI to all 

Sorry i missed all the big B-days here . I WISH many , Many happy birthdays to all  I missed .

Gotta run to bed i am Exhausted . 

See everyone soon .


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Well, now I guess I'm the only one here.  I know, you're all getting ready to go see the new Twilight movie at the midnight premiere, right?  Yeah, that's the other "clique" thread I hang out on!
> 
> Well, off to watch CSI - we'll see if anyone's back after that!






dang, i forgot csi was on tonight.


double rats...


i'm not into the teen books of twilight.
it started big with that group and i think their parents got on board with the books.
now i'ts the movie.

it must be me but i was raised to know that vampires sleep in the day time and go out only at night.

so, mom always said i had to be in the house before dracula was out...... 
therefore i always carried the stake with me especially when it was a full moon.
wait, that's the werewolf......

i get all those stories mixed up.
maybe i should stay with the princess stories..


marci, good to hear your boys did well in school.

marycoaster,    hang in there.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Friday morning all!!


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse.......

OMG its cold.
Snow threatened and artic winds over the weekend !!
If The Boy wasnt such a home bird (bless,he gets home sick on a two week vacation) I'd be a Floridian in a flash.

*Marcie*- I remember seeing your count down calender and being in awe,now i hear  you make your own chrimbo cards... 


I am hopeless at things like that.

Im trying to learn to cook....... 
I made tomato pasta from scratch(with fresh herby things and stuff) and it was the most nerve racking thing Ive ever done.
The boy was amazed.
Is that really sad !!?
No need to answer that,I know the answer already. 
Hey,I might not be the most domestic mom he could wish for but Im Cooooool!!  (and I do Karate so Ive got his back !! ) 

*Mac*- Vampires have never been the same since David Boreanaz  

Hope youse are all well.

Might BBL


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

TGif

TG the steelers won , ruff waters ahead

TG im a kept rabbit 

not worth the salt im made from...yet i did find a couple bags @ $ store...kept family from falling down after snow last night...das ist goot (jr now in conversation german-rubbing off me, may learn something if i don't watch out)...let it snow down on me

for those hosting family next week, enjoy the pre-Thanksgiving prep work all, know i am 

sharon - missed ur bd, enjoy!

mac - congrats on rolling over the spedometer, 37K - woo-hoo!

rose - sorry to hear re gram

scotlass - congrats, always good idea to keep a bag of frozen sauce in the freezer (vodka or otherwise) 

i never heard of the twilight series either before all the movie hoopla , still haven't waded thru the HP series ; Mr. King has a new tome (tomb ha-ha)-anybody read it yet? last one, duma key was his best i a long time imo


----------



## RVGal




----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> TGif
> 
> rose - sorry to hear re gram


Hi Janet- you got me mixed up with coastermom(Mary), her DH's grandma is sick. My grandma died in September  


Hi to all!

Got some errands to run morning. My lense from my glasses popped out last night, so I need to go to the eye place to get a new screw in my glasses.
This afternoon I'll be going to my kids' school for the DARE graduation.

Matthew was really looking forward to thispizza contest thing in my town that was supposed to take place tonight. I jsut found out it is indefintely canceled. He will be upset, oh well  

Hi to Trisha and everyone  

 to coastermom and family.

Gotta run.


----------



## Sharon G

Do any of you guys watch Survivor? The old guy on the show teaches in the town I live in. In fact, both of my kids had him for Physics. He was awesome in last nights episode. I won't go into detail in case someone has recorded it to watch later. 
He's one of those cool teachers that the kids remember for life. One of the things he does every year with the kids is make a catapult that hurls pumpkins!


----------



## macraven

and how far do those catapult hurl the objects....


home for the day now.


tea time........


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi to all
> 
> 
> Hi and wave to a friend my DS sees on Thurs afternoons
> Hope you feel better
> I missed the wave when I was there today, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening everyone.




wait, are you saying you have a 10 year old non relative read this thread or is it about the male lurker again?


----------



## ky07

*Afternoon homies
still feeling bad from allergies but more important I feel like a failure as a parent we I caught my oldest DS smoking and I know that I do but this is something I have tried stress to him how much he shouldn't.
I guess everything I say falls on deaf ears with him and the kicker is I caught MIL giving him one and makes me wonder how long its been going on  
Sorry about the venting.*


----------



## macraven

St L, kids will be kids.
once they are older teens, they have a mind of their own.
you'll be blue in the face trying to talk sense into the 17 year old.

all you can do is take away his allowance or any spending you give him.
that's about all i can suggest, not that you asked for any... 


i remember before your vacation your allergies acted up.
we all thought it was due to the dog.
could it be that or something else.  i know how miserable a person can get when allergies hit.  i do not suffer from them but mr mac does at times and my brothers would also have that issue.


how is Mrs St L doing?


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Do any of you guys watch Survivor? The old guy on the show teaches in the town I live in. In fact, both of my kids had him for Physics. He was awesome in last nights episode. I won't go into detail in case someone has recorded it to watch later.


I like Bob and hope we goes far in the game. He seems like a really cool guy. Last night's episode will go down as one of the BEST tribal councils ever! I'm rooting for Sugar to win.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L, kids will be kids.
> once they are older teens, they have a mind of their own.
> you'll be blue in the face trying to talk sense into the 17 year old.
> 
> all you can do is take away his allowance or any spending you give him.
> that's about all i can suggest, not that you asked for any...
> 
> 
> i remember before your vacation your allergies acted up.
> we all thought it was due to the dog.
> could it be that or something else.  i know how miserable a person can get when allergies hit.  i do not suffer from them but mr mac does at times and my brothers would also have that issue.
> 
> 
> how is Mrs St L doing?



*She is doing great Mac and for the allergies I still bieleve it is the dog we still have him and really not to bad during the day but when I wake up my left eye swells up in the corner but when I use eye drops it helps but stays red and guess if it gets too bad probably have to get allergie shots *


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> dang, i forgot csi was on tonight.
> 
> 
> double rats...


I recorded it but haven't watched it yet. The miniature killer returns!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Morning everyone ... *
> 
> 
> *
> ... it's 19F here this morning so youse guys aren't far off what our temps are up here in Canada ... that's just wrong!!  You can take comfort though knowing that it'll get much colder here in the next couple of months, while hopefully 24 is as cold as it'll get down there ... *



i just looked (5:00 cst) at my temps and you beat me.  27 degrees here to your 35.
i guess that means you win  

bonny, i'm complaining this year about the weather.  i'm too ashamed to complain when so many lost their homes and had their lives disrupted so greatly...
after i saw all the destruction in texas, florida, la, from the hurricanes, i'll have to live with the deep freezes we all get in the north.
you undoubtedly get more than we do.
hey, are the hockey games played indoors or out??



marciemi said:


> Darn that global warming!
> 
> Mac - I'm willing to send anything wherever as far as the ornament exchange!
> 
> And I also have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but luckily for my son, not myself.  Yes, it's our eleventeenth appointment trying to get rid of the 8 warts he somehow got on his hand.  Yeah, I know, TMI!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from my 20 or so conferences.  You'll be glad to know for the most part that I was told that I have good kids who have good grades.    That about summarizes 7 hours of my life!



first: great to have you in the exchange.

second: which son?  your musician son that plays at the church?
if your son's doc does the cutting and burning the good tissue around the wart, i don't know why they return.
maybe he could wish them away.  don't laugh.  some lady at church and her friend told me you could wish warts away.  they did that and it happened.
i still am in awe of that.
no kidding, it happened for both of them.

congrats on the boys school accomplishments.
next time you go for them, before you sit down just say to the teach:
ok tell me something good about my kid and then i can leave..... 
all your boys are good with school.

except i do remember the story of the eldest one not studying for a test once and you had him on a restriction.  then on the next test, he aced it!



marciemi said:


> Hey, and by the way, I'm starting on creating my Christmas cards.  If anyone would like to be added to my list, just send me a PM.  If you got one from me last year, you're on my list already!  If you wish to unsubscribe, send me a PM!



am i still on  your list?



coastermom said:


> Hello all ..
> 
> Quick HI .. Very Busy here DH 's Grandama was moved from the hospital to a nursing home . the kids had parent teacher conf. this week and i am completely stressed. My oldest is now sick ...throwing up and all so she will be home from school because I can't send her like that . ( thought so many parents do  ) off to bed wanted to say HI to all
> 
> Sorry i missed all the big B-days here . I WISH many , Many happy birthdays to all  I missed .
> 
> Gotta run to bed i am Exhausted .
> 
> See everyone soon .


never fret is you miss a birthday here or a special occasion.  no one is expected to be here all the time.

this is a place to meet and visit.  and if any newbies come along, which we do love to have, we enjoy greeting them and answering any question they may have.
sick kids, fluids coming out of kids, miss work due to sick kids, relatives in poor health, time out from the evening for the obligatory school conferences, stressed out mom.........welcome to real life.
as crazy as it is, these times will pass quickly once they grow up and  get a drivers license.

hope it all gets better.
thankfullly, it is the start of the weekend.
let everyone sleep in on saturday.......mom too 



donaldduck352 said:


> Good Friday morning all!!



and you never came back...........
i thought farmers at least had a lunch hour..... 

come back and tell us if you ever got out of tent city.
i don't think i heard the end of that story yet.





scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.......
> 
> OMG its cold.
> Snow threatened and artic winds over the weekend !!
> If The Boy wasnt such a home bird (bless,he gets home sick on a two week vacation) I'd be a Floridian in a flash.
> 
> Im trying to learn to cook.......
> I made tomato pasta from scratch(with fresh herby things and stuff) and it was the most nerve racking thing Ive ever done.
> The boy was amazed.
> Is that really sad !!?
> No need to answer that,I know the answer already.
> Hey,I might not be the most domestic mom he could wish for but Im Cooooool!!  (and I do Karate so Ive got his back !! )
> 
> *Mac*- Vampires have never been the same since David Boreanaz
> 
> Hope youse are all well.
> 
> Might BBL




it's later, where in the heck are youse scotlass........... 

you have a son and now you are trying to learn to cook?
don't they have mcdonalds in scotland?
jk

i go thru my stages on trying new dishes and foods.
we have a very large 20 gallon trash can for the times we end up ordering pizza....... 

most of the men folk here are meat and potatoes type of people.
but, i have finally trained them for currys and different types of food 
those, they love.


show home boy pictures of beaches, ocean, sun and roller coasters...
maybe he will come around and ask santa for a trip over here.

i don't know if you have been keeping up with the mention of an ornament exchange.  we do have people that are willing to send outside of the united states if you are interested.

only thing is if you join in, you would have to do the exchange with some homie in the states here.  don't know how that is for postage for you but you are invited as well as anyone else that wants to for joining in for it.



keishashadow said:


> TGif
> 
> 
> 
> mac - congrats on rolling over the spedometer, 37K - woo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> scotlass - congrats, always good idea to keep a bag of frozen sauce in the freezer (vodka or otherwise)


hey homie, thank youse.
just goes to show i talk a lot.
a tad embarrassed when marci and another couple of homies were posting about hitting the 3000 this week.... 


i never knew vodka was kept in the freezer......



RVGal said:


>





yes.............. do i hear an echo

get yer butt back over here...


roseprincess said:


> Matthew was really looking forward to thispizza contest thing in my town that was supposed to take place tonight. I jsut found out it is indefintely canceled. He will be upset, oh well



sorry to hear that.  kids can really look forward to something special and then feel so sad when the plans cancel.
maybe you could get a movie at blockbuster to keep his spirits up over the cancellation.



Sharon G said:


> Do any of you guys watch Survivor? The old guy on the show teaches in the town I live in. In fact, both of my kids had him for Physics. He was awesome in last nights episode. I won't go into detail in case someone has recorded it to watch later.



that is so awesome and double awesome your kids are that impressed with the teacher!
sometimes that really motivates a kid to excel in a class.....the hard work of their teacher impresses them that much.


----------



## macraven

hi metro, didn't see you come in.

i was busy writing an essay.


hope i got an A+ on it...


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

Im back.

Mac - The Boy is very much a meat and tatties (potatoes) guy.
He loves his roasts.
My mammy makes him a roast dinner once a week but with my new idiots guide type cook book (the boy got me it for my birthday   ) I'll be cookin up a storm in no time !!
He  has also shown an interest himself in cookin so we are gonnae try and learn together.
Could be pretty cool.

I am so in for the ornament exchange.
Thanks youse guys for being cool posting overseas.

And Marcie a Packers one would be cool by me.
Greenbay play in the same colours as my Football (soccer) team and Ive followed them for years.

Go Cheese Heads !!



What season are youse guys on for CSI ?
I thought we were always behind youse but  the miniature killer was in the one shown her about 6 months ago.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> yes.............. do i hear an echo
> 
> get yer butt back over here...


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 


Well PTC was Ok last night . The science teacher was so backed up that we never even got to see her . Still waiting for her to call . I guess I shouldn't hold my breath . 

I have to agree vampires have never been the same since David played Angel   . WOW now I have to go dig out some of those DVD's . Now I watch Bones . I am watching for the view ...   

Kids want to see Twilight . I guess they will go on Saturday . I read the book and now am on book two . I will wait to see the movie . No reason to run out and see it with all the teens . 

Ok DD is still sick . I am still tired and I am going to bed soon . 

Shopping now  for  .


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


>



 

i love it when you one up me.... 

you kill me.....


----------



## circelli

I would love to do the ornament exchange if you will have me 
Holy snow Batman!!  Bonny & Lee I think Ontario is winning for snow fall???  Or maybe it's because my back hurts from shovelling it!!!


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i love it when you one up me....
> 
> you kill me.....




I was simply following instructions like a good girl.


----------



## macraven

glad to add you to the list.


on sunday, i'll list who has said they are in.

from that list, homies will need to let me know if i made errors.


it will be a list for an update.
the final join date will be tba.    



if we use early december for a deadline to sign up, that will give everyone enough time before the mail out date.

i think last year we used dec 15th as a deadline for mailings.
in case this info is off a day, i read that all packages should be mailed by the 16th to avoid the holiday mailing rush.
(like i said, i might be off a date with that.)


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I was simply following instructions like a good girl.


----------



## marciemi

scotlass said:


> *Marcie*- I remember seeing your count down calender and being in awe,now i hear  you make your own chrimbo cards...
> 
> I am hopeless at things like that.
> 
> Im trying to learn to cook.......
> I made tomato pasta from scratch(with fresh herby things and stuff) and it was the most nerve racking thing Ive ever done.
> The boy was amazed.
> Is that really sad !!?



Well, making my own Christmas cards is the only way I can subject the rest of the real world to all my pics from the year - unlike you guys who get to see them all as we go!  (Want to or not!  )

And I've never made tomato pasta from scratch - or much of anything for that matter - so you're way ahead of me there!  And obviously I don't think it's sad, or I'm completely pathetic!



keishashadow said:


> i never heard of the twilight series either before all the movie hoopla , still haven't waded thru the HP series ; Mr. King has a new tome (tomb ha-ha)-anybody read it yet? last one, duma key was his best i a long time imo



Now where were you about 6 months ago when I was preaching to everyone here to read them?   I know Penny did but don't think anyone else got into them.  I enjoyed the Twilight thread a lot more when it was about the books, but the last few months have been all about the movie.  I'm sorry, but reading about women my age lusting over a teenage boy just kind of turns me off!   Yeah, when you read the book, you can tell yourself he's really 107 or whatever, but they're all "OMG, Rob looks so hot in this picture!" (the real actor) and I'm just like "um, he's not much older than my son!"   



roseprincess said:


> Hi Janet- you got me mixed up with coastermom(Mary), her DH's grandma is sick. My grandma died in September



Wow - I did the same thing.  I read that whole reply as being from you too, and got confused when she mentioned her "oldest".  Figured it out then!



Sharon G said:


> Do any of you guys watch Survivor? The old guy on the show teaches in the town I live in. In fact, both of my kids had him for Physics. He was awesome in last nights episode. I won't go into detail in case someone has recorded it to watch later.
> He's one of those cool teachers that the kids remember for life. One of the things he does every year with the kids is make a catapult that hurls pumpkins!



Like Mac said - that's really cool!  Unfortunately each kid only gets a few teacher like that in a lifetime.  Neat to see him on something like Survivor (and no, sorry, but I haven't watched since the first season!).



Metro West said:


> I recorded it but haven't watched it yet. The miniature killer returns!



Eh - it really wasn't much about the miniature killer at all.  I didn't like the conclusion to that whole series/plotline and thought it would clear it up more last night but it was pretty boring.  The rest of the episode was fine (2 other plots going on), but I think the miniature stuff was just a ratings draw! 



macraven said:


> which son?  your musician son that plays at the church?
> if your son's doc does the cutting and burning the good tissue around the wart, i don't know why they return.
> maybe he could wish them away.  don't laugh.  some lady at church and her friend told me you could wish warts away.  they did that and it happened.
> i still am in awe of that.
> no kidding, it happened for both of them.
> 
> am i still on  your list?



Yep, it's the musician son.  We've been there I think 5 times so far and it seems to work for a couple days (and we apply the topical compound W at home between the visits), then they just pop right back out (or multiply!).  The doc did say today that it isn't working so next time he's going to try some newfangled chemical treatment  where he paints them with something and then 4 hours later you have to remove it (and hopefully the warts) as it burns them off.  Joy, eh?  I guess we can try wishing them away since nothing else seems to be working! 

And I'm really annoyed.  Stephen (DS15) had his sophomore conference today.  Scheduled it by email a couple weeks ago (all kids have to go in once with their parents once during sophomore and junior years - fall for sophs and spring for juniors).  I rush back from the doctor with Eric, Royce takes time off from work, Stephen gets a pass to miss class, we all show up and they tell us the appointments not for another two weeks, and no, the counselor can't squeeze us in today.  They convince me and my husband I had the date wrong (we had narrowed it down to those two based on my work and DH's travel schedules).  Well, I go come, pull up my email, and guess what?  Yep - showed it was today!  Forwarded it to them (cc'd in the principal) expressing my irritation and basically got the reply (from the counselor, who we don't like) that "everyone makes mistakes".   Yeah, well, when you do - don't try to pass it off as mine!  So now we get to do it all again in 2 weeks!

And of course you're still on my list!  



macraven said:


> i was busy writing an essay.
> 
> 
> hope i got an A+ on it...



Nope - sorry.  WAAYYYY too many capitalization errors!    Can you tell I've been studying for the ACT every night with my oldest?!



scotlass said:


> And Marcie a Packers one would be cool by me.
> Greenbay play in the same colours as my Football (soccer) team and Ive followed them for years.



Who's your team?  Matt's a big soccer player and huge Arsenal fan, but I'm not sure if that's the same league as where you are or not! 

If anyone has any spare pixie/mummy dust, sprinkle some out for Stephen.  He's been auditioning for Grease all week and gotten 4 callbacks for one of the parts he really wants (yes, I think 4 callbacks for a high school production is ridiculous too!).  Anyways, it's down to 3 kids now and he had his (hopefully last) callback today.  It's not a lead, but would be a big part for him.  They don't know when they'll post the cast - possibly not even before the Thanksgiving break, which is of course stressful.  Especially since he didn't swim because of this.  So share any spare luck you have!  Thanks!  

Well, THAT'S my longest reply in a while!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday evening all!! *



macraven said:


> i just looked (5:00 cst) at my temps and you beat me.  27 degrees here to your 35.
> i guess that means you win
> 
> bonny, i'm complaining this year about the weather.  i'm too ashamed to complain when so many lost their homes and had their lives disrupted so greatly...
> after i saw all the destruction in texas, florida, la, from the hurricanes, i'll have to live with the deep freezes we all get in the north.
> you undoubtedly get more than we do.[/SIZE]



*Usually in January is when our cold snap comes through - it's not unusual to have -25c or -30c for a week or more (I think that's close to about -20F)*



macraven said:


> hey, are the hockey games played indoors or out??


*
90% of the games are played indoors (from professional to the little ones) ... the only time hockey games are played on outdoor rinks is when it's the neighborhood kids getting together for a game.  Most of the neighborhood parks have a rink that the city takes care of for skating and hockey games in the winter.  Some kids even play hockey on the street (yes like in Wayne's World).*



macraven said:


> i never knew vodka was kept in the freezer......


* .. oh yeah ... I've heard it gives a crispness to the vodka that you don't get when it is at room temperature. *



circelli said:


> I would love to do the ornament exchange if you will have me
> Holy snow Batman!!  Bonny & Lee I think Ontario is winning for snow fall???  Or maybe it's because my back hurts from shovelling it!!!


*
Yeah I saw that you guys are getting a good dump of snow ... I won't laugh because our time will be coming too soon ... and most likely when March comes, we'll still have 3 feet of snow and you will be snow free wearing t-shirts and shorts ...*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Before I forget ... I wanted to share that last night around suppertime, there was apparently a meteorite spotted just south of Edmonton ... people saw it light up the sky almost 600 miles away

... this is some footage of it if anyone is interested
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgKv_Zah7Gw *


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> [*
> Yeah I saw that you guys are getting a good dump of snow ... I won't laugh because our time will be coming too soon ... and most likely when March comes, we'll still have 3 feet of snow and you will be snow free wearing t-shirts and shorts ...*



Ahhhh...t-shirts and shorts I think we need a vacation!!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Friday evening all!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Usually in January is when our cold snap comes through - it's not unusual to have -25c or -30c for a week or more (I think that's close to about -20F)*
> 
> 
> *
> 90% of the games are played indoors (from professional to the little ones) ... the only time hockey games are played on outdoor rinks is when it's the neighborhood kids getting together for a game.  Most of the neighborhood parks have a rink that the city takes care of for skating and hockey games in the winter.  Some kids even play hockey on the street (yes like in Wayne's World).*
> 
> 
> * .. oh yeah ... I've heard it gives a crispness to the vodka that you don't get when it is at room temperature. *
> 
> *
> Yeah I saw that you guys are getting a good dump of snow ... I won't laugh because our time will be coming too soon ... and most likely when March comes, we'll still have 3 feet of snow and you will be snow free wearing t-shirts and shorts ...*




you win again bonny.
it's 20 here and your stat shows 32......

don't you love to be a winner.
break out the shades and sunscreen.


----------



## ky07

*  Good Morning homies  *


----------



## wwessing

Hey, Y'all


----------



## ky07

wwessing said:


> Hey, Y'all



*Hello wwessing how are you  *


----------



## wwessing

ky07 said:


> *Hello wwessing how are you  *



Been absent for a while, but doing good.

DH is gone on a "guys weekend".  they are camping and riding their toys.  it's totally freezing, got down to like 13 last night where they are camping.  it's in missouri.  a place called st. joe state park, but everyone calls it flat river.  anyway, dh and 3 others are there for the weekend and left me home with the devil spawn. . . oops, did i say that out loud. . . i thought i was only thinking it. . .i meant to say children.

so life is boring now without nascar. . . dh has already started watching days of thunder. . . which he will watch 3 million times between now and daytona and without speed weeks next year, it might be 3.4 million.  perhaps a break for a few rocky movies (blech).  it's getting too cold to go riding, no more camping and no nascar.  stuck in the stupid house.  

how's u and your family??


----------



## ky07

wwessing said:


> Been absent for a while, but doing good.
> 
> DH is gone on a "guys weekend".  they are camping and riding their toys.  it's totally freezing, got down to like 13 last night where they are camping.  it's in missouri.  a place called st. joe state park, but everyone calls it flat river.  anyway, dh and 3 others are there for the weekend and left me home with the devil spawn. . . oops, did i say that out loud. . . i thought i was only thinking it. . .i meant to say children.
> 
> so life is boring now without nascar. . . dh has already started watching days of thunder. . . which he will watch 3 million times between now and daytona and without speed weeks next year, it might be 3.4 million.  perhaps a break for a few rocky movies (blech).  it's getting too cold to go riding, no more camping and no nascar.  stuck in the stupid house.
> 
> how's u and your family??


*Family is doing great and me I just try to stay out of trouble and deal with some allergies but ok and I miss nascar and can't wait for the season to start back up  *


----------



## wwessing

ky07 said:


> *Family is doing great and me I just try to stay out of trouble and deal with some allergies but ok and I miss nascar and can't wait for the season to start back up  *



This season went by sooo fast!  I know you are a Jr. fan, so you will remember the ride along with Dale Jr. paint scheme.  I entered dh's name and his was chosen.  He was very excited!  Of course we ordered the die cast with that paint scheme, and he got a t-shirt that says "I rode with Dale Jr."  It was pretty cool.  You could go to this website and locate your name.  DH was on the drivers side front fender panel near the hood and drivers window.  That was like the best present he ever got.  We were camping on Father's Day when Junior won that race, so it was his best Father's Day ever too.  Notice the theme here. . . everything's better with NASCAR????  At least in his world. . . . . 

Glad your family is doing well.  Hope you all stay healthy this yucky winter.


----------



## ky07

wwessing said:


> This season went by sooo fast!  I know you are a Jr. fan, so you will remember the ride along with Dale Jr. paint scheme.  I entered dh's name and his was chosen.  He was very excited!  Of course we ordered the die cast with that paint scheme, and he got a t-shirt that says "I rode with Dale Jr."  It was pretty cool.  You could go to this website and locate your name.  DH was on the drivers side front fender panel near the hood and drivers window.  That was like the best present he ever got.  We were camping on Father's Day when Junior won that race, so it was his best Father's Day ever too.  Notice the theme here. . . everything's better with NASCAR????  At least in his world. . . . .
> 
> Glad your family is doing well.  Hope you all stay healthy this yucky winter.



*Now that is cool and I hope to stay healthy this winter and it has come early this year and is only 30 degrees here right now but I guess it could be worse  *


----------



## coastermom

Quick Hello ,,, Shopping , cleaning , driving teens around , all in a days work and it isn't even 2 PM yet ...

BBL


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Hey, Y'all




and wendy came back 30 lbs lighter...
good for you.

now that you are here................ever finish your trippie....

anyhoot, welcome back home.



coastermom said:


> Quick Hello ,,, Shopping , cleaning , driving teens around , all in a days work and it isn't even 2 PM yet ...
> 
> BBL



you did a lot already.
i didn't get up until 2:00 this afternoon........



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!



and here is another homie just getting out of bed like me.
maybe not
i am thinking kfed has been up for a long time already.

katie, how is your df brother?
did he see the doc at all or just winging it?

you haven't mentioned anything so i assumed he was ok but still wanted to ask.


----------



## marciemi

Hey Katie - I just registered for my first Master's Swim meet!    It's on December 6th.  Yeah, it will be interesting to see how I do in my first meet in about 25 years!  Weirdly enough, it's a 25 meter pool, which I don't know if I've ever competed in.  So I had to completely guess seed times, then convert them from yards to meters.  Should be different!


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy All.Sorry havennt been around much..OH the joys of bieng a homeowner


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Howdy All.Sorry havennt been around much..OH the joys of bieng a homeowner






i am assuming you being a home owner this wasn't the day you had to shovel all the snow off your drive way........


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i am assuming you being a home owner this wasn't the day you had to shovel all the snow off your drive way........




That would of been a good day too say the least..For some reason my house hates me.. 

We had two electrical shorts at the same time--now only half the house has power..

No fires thank god!!

I'm in constuction tho,it might take some time but I'll getter done..

Not in the best time with the holidays and all..

Its going to be a wreck around here for awhile..

I'm going down too the watering hole to forget my problems for a while!!!


Like that old saying when it rains it pours..

Now donnt think I'm saying --poor pitulfull me..
Just sometimes life thros you lemons so make lemonaide!!


----------



## macraven

so, if you were up my way, you'd rewire my house for me if i asked nicely...

 
i'm very sure you would do a better job than Mr Mac would.
he would give us a flashlight to move around the house in the night time and tell us we don't need lights when the sun come up...... 

you can gripe all you want to here.
it adds ambiance to our group....



have some water for me at that hole while you are at it.


----------



## donaldduck352

The watering hole peeps have more problems then i

So its better for me too stay at home and enjoy a little Capt. Morgan and Pepsi


----------



## donaldduck352

You know what--Its time too change my siggie..

We got a new pres so lets see what happens!!

Rage Against The Machine was a political statement towards George W.

I know no political talk>my bad...I got alittle captain in me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Been busy today. DH picked up the rest of Matthew's boy scout popcorn orders today. Had to sort thru them and put names on them, etc.  
Made Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies(actually DH made them). Yum! 

Went to church earlier tonight. A favorite guest pastor did the service tonight. It was a good message and good worship  
Have your backs for the week  

Tomorrow we are doing bowling with Matthew's boy scout troop.

Oh, I got a message note from some guy that knew me in jr. high, off of classmates.com. It said he always remembers me. I don't know what that's supposed to mean, but ok  He probably sent a bunch of message notes to peeps that he remembers from jr. high. I had a few classes with him, but I don't remember him real well.


Wendy(wwessing)- great to see you here  Hope all is well with you and your family.

Hi to everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Wow, was I the last to post and the first to post this morning??

Good Sunday morning to all-
Want to share a video song clip from Hillsongs United. Found the link on a different thread on the DIS. Yes, church can be fun! 

http://www.imeem.com/dyanie21/video/51VspPuC/hillsong_united_tell_the_world_music_video/



Looking forward to watching the "24" tv movie tonight! 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## coastermom

Helllo all 

Off to another B-Day party this sunday with my DS . I didn't know this kid was so popular until this year. He talks to EVERYONE .  .. It makes me a little nervous because he is too friendly even with adults. Anyway we are off to do that today ,

We also have food shopping to do and house cleaning . Getting ready for  school and work. I also need to finish up on some crafts for the holiday fair   . 

Went to the mall last night and got annoyed so I left . Here is what happened DH tells me I was just crazy and should have just bought the items. Went to Aero with the teens in my house one DD picked up a hoodie and one picked up some perfume. They had Friends and Family this weekend so I forgot the coupon. I asked the lady if she had any she said no as I watched another woman with no coupon get one from her .  . So because I left the coupon at home I left the stuff in the store . I would have bought the stuff too if I had not seen that . My thoughts why give them the extra money when I can go back today and use the coupon. 


Off to go get ready for another Busy day . 

BBL  

Rose SEND FOOD .. POPCORN   and COOKIES ..YUMMY 

Poor Donald duck with no power ... At least you have some drinks though  . I would like to have a Don't stop the carnival from Margaritaville Right about now ...Ok maybe after lunch time  

Gotta run


----------



## roseprincess

coastermom said:


> Helllo all
> 
> Off to another B-Day party this sunday with my DS . I didn't know this kid was so popular until this year. He talks to EVERYONE .  .. It makes me a little nervous because he is too friendly even with adults. Anyway we are off to do that today ,
> 
> We also have food shopping to do and house cleaning . Getting ready for  school and work. I also need to finish up on some crafts for the holiday fair   .
> 
> Went to the mall last night and got annoyed so I left . Here is what happened DH tells me I was just crazy and should have just bought the items. Went to Aero with the teens in my house one DD picked up a hoodie and one picked up some perfume. They had Friends and Family this weekend so I forgot the coupon. I asked the lady if she had any she said no as I watched another woman with no coupon get one from her .  . So because I left the coupon at home I left the stuff in the store . I would have bought the stuff too if I had not seen that . My thoughts why give them the extra money when I can go back today and use the coupon.
> 
> 
> Off to go get ready for another Busy day .
> 
> BBL
> 
> Rose SEND FOOD .. POPCORN   and COOKIES ..YUMMY
> 
> Poor Donald duck with no power ... At least you have some drinks though  . I would like to have a Don't stop the carnival from Margaritaville Right about now ...Ok maybe after lunch time
> 
> Gotta run


Sorry to hear about the mall problem last night  That wasn't fair that they gave the other woman the coupon and not you, too. Should be fair to everyone.

I'll try to send some popcorn  and cookies your way  

Have fun at the b-day party today  

My kids were invited to a few b-day parties when they were younger(1st and 2nd grade). Not that many now, as they get older.


----------



## macraven

mary, shopping is highly over rated........ 


go back with the coupon and buy the store out.
then the husband won't complain again.
he did say, just buy the stuff without the coupon didn't he???


when my kids were real little, it was a major event to take them with me to christmas shop.  too many crowds so i just came home.

the kids weren't in school yet so they didn't know what day was what.


i would go to the stores the day after christmas early morning and do the shopping for them then.  everything was on sale.  hardly any people around too.

put the tree up on dec 25th in the afternoon, had "Santa" the next day.

piece of cake.

but when they grew "up", that didn't work as well.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... 

We're both a little bummed today ... it doesn't look like we're going to be able to take our January 2009 trip to Orlando  ... with year end business expenses for Lee's law practice, it's just not feasible at this time.  So we'll have to wait until May when finances (and hopefully the economy) are better.*


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> We're both a little bummed today ... it doesn't look like we're going to be able to take our January 2009 trip to Orlando  ... with year end business expenses for Lee's law practice, it's just not feasible at this time.  So we'll have to wait until May when finances (and hopefully the economy) are better.*



Bonny, sorry, that's a bummer, now you have to count down with Sherry and I for our May trip.......

Could be worse, we might have to wait until October, instead of May.  My mindset has gone to looking forward to it, instead of being bummed that it is 6 months away.  Well, I'm trying real hard to think that way


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We're both a little bummed today ... it doesn't look like we're going to be able to take our January 2009 trip to Orlando  ... with year end business expenses for Lee's law practice, it's just not feasible at this time.  So we'll have to wait until May when finances (and hopefully the economy) are better.*


That's too bad Bonny but I assure you...Universal and Disney aren't going anywhere so we will be here when you're ready.


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> That's too bad Bonny but I assure you...Universal and Disney aren't going anywhere so we will be here when you're ready.



Hey youse....

Did you post a pic off a shop sign at Universal with the words " YOUSE GUYS " or something similar on it for me a while back ??

I would love to make it my avatar.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> We're both a little bummed today ... it doesn't look like we're going to be able to take our January 2009 trip to Orlando  ... with year end business expenses for Lee's law practice, it's just not feasible at this time.  So we'll have to wait until May when finances (and hopefully the economy) are better.*




 
i hurt for you.
canceling or postponing a trip is tough.






Akdar said:


> Bonny, sorry, that's a bummer, now you have to count down with Sherry and I for our May trip.......
> 
> Could be worse, we might have to wait until October, instead of May.  My mindset has gone to looking forward to it, instead of being bummed that it is 6 months away.  Well, I'm trying real hard to think that way



is the nephew not graduating now?
thought you would do that and then hit orlando.

 

another sad time for another homie


just don't say you are canceling the oct trip..


scotlass, what pic are youse talking about?


----------



## scotlass

*Mac*- I think Metro West (might be wrong) had seen a shop sign in Universal with " Youse guys " on it and posted it for  me.

I thought i had saved it but i cant find it.


More pressing issue....

Wii Fit Yoga Warning !!!

Now i'm  no athlete , but I consider myself reasonably fit.
With my Karate training twice a week and a wee bit running Im in no bad shape....or so i thought !!

Gave the Yoga a go yesterday and I can hardly walk !!  

Ive never really got the Yoga thing ( always been a sweat on the brow work out kinda girl) but new found respect for anyone who does it now.  

Muscles I never knew I had are screamin every step I take.


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Did you post a pic off a sign at Universal with " YOUSE GUYS " in it for me a while back ??
> 
> I would love to make it my avatar.




About the close thing I can find is this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1987348

Hope that is what your looking for!!


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> About the close thing I can find is this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1987348
> 
> Hope that is what your looking for!!



Hey DD thank for lookin but no.

It is a shop sign in universal with the words " Youse Guys " or similar on it.



Sorry I wasnt very clear but I did miss that thread and its cool to see the pics.
Nice to put faces to _names_ or such likes !!


----------



## RAPstar

Sometimes it feels like all I ever do is work. Oh wait, that is all I ever do. Thank goodness for Thanksgiving next week! I finally get 2 days off in one week!! That and all the food. Haha!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Scotlass ... does this happen to be the one you were thinking of?  If so, it's at Disney's Hollywood Studios not Universal*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Bonny, sorry, that's a bummer, now you have to count down with Sherry and I for our May trip.......
> 
> Could be worse, we might have to wait until October, instead of May.  My mindset has gone to looking forward to it, instead of being bummed that it is 6 months away.  Well, I'm trying real hard to think that way





Metro West said:


> That's too bad Bonny but I assure you...Universal and Disney aren't going anywhere so we will be here when you're ready.





macraven said:


> i hurt for you.
> canceling or postponing a trip is tough.


*
Thanks everyone ...    I shouldn't complain ... we are very fortunate to be able to take two trips a year and really the one this past January was because we got a killer deal on flights and hotel - it wasn't planned ... 

... I can't expect to go every year in January as well as May and October too   ... *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## coastermom

Thanks for the Wii fit yoga warning .  Is bring us one and well now I know to take it easy when I open it . 

Rose looking forward to the  and cookies . I will take any food anyone wants to send . .. 

Mac.. Did not get to go back with my coupon today and didn't find what DD wanted on line so I just skipped the sale . I am 100% sure there will be more sales before  comes. I was very annoyed though last night . 

Have to say though .. I   Love to shop .  


Watching 24 now but I am totally stuck on reading the second book in the twilight series . WHY is this so intresting ?? Is it the hunky vampire? I now want to see a movie for Tweens ... Am I loosing my mind?? 
I have to say my DD 13 is like really into Edward and now wants posters for her room. DD 16 thinks his poster would be creepy in their room . How to fix this  I don't really know . 

Off to bed see everyone in the AM


----------



## marciemi

Scotlass - I haven't had as much trouble with the yoga as with the "challenges".  I've had my Wii Fit for - wow! - it'll be 6 months on Wednesday!  Anyways, I like doing the strength training, especially the abs ones.  Don't know exactly what they're called, but basically crunches.  So normally I do like 20 or 30.  Then it gave me the challenge.  Fine - every time, my trainer would give up after maybe 20 or 30 and I'd "win".  Well, the next time I did it, he didn't give up.  I kept thinking "Just 10 more!"   Well, we ended up doing 100 before he finally quit.  Yeah, I was sore the next day!   

Mary - glad to hear someone else it into Twilight.  I LOVED the books, but really am not that excited about the movie.  I also loved book 2, which it seems like not too many people did.  Lost DH there - he read and enjoyed the first one but just couldn't get through New Moon.  DS16 and DS13 read and enjoyed all 4 books (and "The Host"), but DS15 couldn't get through Twilight.  I bought him the book in Spanish for Christmas, which I'm hoping will motivate him to get through it in both languages (he loves Spanish!).  

On a separate note, I can see how it could be creepy having that poster in my room!  Maybe have it so it only faces DD13's bed somehow?  At least so DD16 can't see it while she's in her bed!


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Morning everyone!!     I know everyone missed me .  I have been very busy for the past week and weekend.  I have been training a new hire.  He is a hard one to train, due to the fact he knows everything and has done everything.  I just need to change his way of thinking.  So I didn't have much time to post.  I did try to "catch" up on all the posts, etc.

I did see a post on shopping.  In about an hour or so, I will be shopping on Amazon.  The DS (10) wants the Nerf gun for the Wii, Mario Kart (with wheel) for the Wii, and the sports pack for the Wii.  We already got him an electric scooter ($189), surely that will complete him.  The DD (14) we plan on upgrading her cell phone to a camera phone and to also include text messaging.  She will also be getting some Uggs (spelling) shoes.  Most likely 2 pair.  These are not cheap shoes, BTW.  She is also into this craze of Twilight (books/movie/etc).  So that should also complete her.
After all that shopping, the DW and I will have no money left for us, so we are content to spend it on two trips next year.  Disney in March and the US Open (tennis) in August/September.  Surely that will complete us   .

The reason I can see using Amazon is free shipping and no tax (?).  So if anyone finds anything better or has a better idea, speak now or forever hold your peace.  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

scotlass said:


> Hey DD thank for lookin but no.
> 
> It is a shop sign in universal with the words " Youse Guys " or similar on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I wasnt very clear but I did miss that thread and its cool to see the pics.
> Nice to put faces to _names_ or such likes !!


I posted this picture a while ago...is this the one?


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning homies  *


----------



## scotlass

*Metro* -Thats the very fella. 


*Bonnie* - I remember now that it was DHS because I was shocked that after all my visits there I had missed a shop with my most used word splattered all over it !!!  

*Marcie* - it just shows how different exercise uses different muscles.I am going to try and stick with it because I do think the Yoga will help with my  Karate.
And when youse hit a certain age youse need all the help youse can get!!   

I really need to expand my vocabulary....


----------



## Metro West

scotlass said:


> *Metro* -Thats the very fella.


Cool...I've never had somone use one of my pictures as an avatar!


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Scotlass ... does this happen to be the one you were thinking of?  If so, it's at Disney's Hollywood Studios not Universal*



I just had a brain storm...we here in the Ohio Valley Pittsburgh region use the term "yens" or "yens guys" a lot. 
 Just last week DS came home from school and said that the social studies teacher wanted to see a show of hands if you were Scottish or Irish descent--75% of the class raised their hands...

So hey Scottlass, long lost relative, How are youse guys doing over there across the pond?


----------



## macraven

scots and irish in the same sentence.......

it doesn't seem right............ 


afternoon all.
i glanced thru the thread and will go back later to say hello to all of youse.

scotlass, that avatar looks so good on youse!
metro came through great like the champion homie he is.

i noticed your "location" has changed and colorized........maybe a stop by with the tag fairy last night.....

congrats!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon/evening everyone ... *


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy all!!Dropping bye to day too say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got half my house tore apart and everyone yelling at me cause of it!!

When Im done it will be brand new looking_(if I can get DW too paint)

 Well I guess I will be be doing the painting..

She wants too sell and buy new,so she is kinda mad at me

She is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying too do that in this marcket!!!!

I still have along rode ahead of me till it looks good

But I CAN DOIT!!!

Just call me donald the tool man for awhile!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Sometimes it feels like all I ever do is work. Oh wait, that is all I ever do. Thank goodness for Thanksgiving next week! I finally get 2 days off in one week!! That and all the food. Haha!!




save those pennies up for a trip........ 

good to see you andy



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Thanks everyone ...    I shouldn't complain ... we are very fortunate to be able to take two trips a year and really the one this past January was because we got a killer deal on flights and hotel - it wasn't planned ...
> 
> ... I can't expect to go every year in January as well as May and October too   ... *



complain all you want.
i would if i had to cancel a trip.



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!



howdy kfish



ky07 said:


> *  Good morning homies  *


howdy hi St L



scotlass said:


> *Metro* -Thats the very fella.
> 
> 
> *Bonnie* - I remember now that it was DHS because I was shocked that after all my visits there I had missed a shop with my most used word splattered all over it !!!
> 
> *Marcie* - it just shows how different exercise uses different muscles.I am going to try and stick with it because I do think the Yoga will help with my  Karate.
> And when youse hit a certain age youse need all the help youse can get!!
> 
> I really need to expand my vocabulary....




i think doing yoga would be kewl.
that is if i knew what it was all about......



Metro West said:


> Cool...I've never had somone use one of my pictures as an avatar!




want me to put your pic up as my avator?
of course, i don't know how to do my pics in a post yet but the next thing i could try to learn after that is changing the avator....


----------



## macraven

donald, what happened to your dog's tail?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> donald, what happened to your dog's tail?




Thats the way Dobermans are cropped.I got Blue from Kimertal Kennels back in 1996.He was the runt but wieghed 110lbs..

Kimbertal has a strict policy on there dogs.Pure breds made for show..

What a great dog,very docile,loved kids and smart~~AND VERY PROTECTIVE with the family..

Unfort the breed has some defects..It was hard too see him go.8 years old and still lives in my heart till this day..

He was so smart he took 2'nd in show on a local level!!!


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> Howdy all!!Dropping bye to day too say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got half my house tore apart and everyone yelling at me cause of it!!
> 
> When Im done it will be brand new looking_(if I can get DW too paint)
> 
> Well I guess I will be be doing the painting..
> 
> She wants too sell and buy new,so she is kinda mad at me
> 
> She is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying too do that in this marcket!!!!
> 
> I still have along rode ahead of me till it looks good
> 
> But I CAN DOIT!!!
> 
> Just call me donald the tool man for awhile!!!



That reminds me:

You all must've been really blowing magic dust over our neighbor's house a few months ago--I don't think he sold it, but he's moving out!!  Been loading stuff all weekend long!! 

Now, I can quit saying that *#$% idiot next door I wish he'd just move!


----------



## circelli

Good evening all!!
Hope all is well!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

hello all. just saying hi.


----------



## macraven

saying hi also.............


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> i hurt for you.
> canceling or postponing a trip is tough.
> 
> is the nephew not graduating now?
> thought you would do that and then hit orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> another sad time for another homie
> 
> 
> just don't say you are canceling the oct trip..



Now my words came across the wrong way.  I was trying to say, I'm glad I only have to wait until May, and not all the way to October.

Still hitting Atlanta for 3 days and a week in Orlando......

And of course 2 weeks at HHN19  

It would take "an act of god" to prevent the October trip, that's for sure


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> Thats the way Dobermans are cropped.I got Blue from Kimertal Kennels back in 1996.He was the runt but wieghed 110lbs..
> 
> Kimbertal has a strict policy on there dogs.Pure breds made for show..
> 
> What a great dog,very docile,loved kids and smart~~AND VERY PROTECTIVE with the family..
> 
> Unfort the breed has some defects..It was hard too see him go.8 years old and still lives in my heart till this day..
> 
> He was so smart he took 2'nd in show on a local level!!!



We (Sherry and I) feel your pain, we had a pure bred Dobie, her name was Tasha, and she too only lived to be around 8.  We had her some 24 years ago when Sherry and I first met.  Being that we still miss her,  we named our first female full bred Rottie, Tasha, in her honor.

Dobie's and Rottie's are wonderful dogs. Get them from a reputable breeder, meet the litter parents, and raise them with love and care, as a family member, not a dog chained outside year round, and they return that with love and devotion, and yes, protection when needed.

Living in the country it's easier and more fair to a bigger breed.  We have 2 pens for Tasha, She does live in the house, and thank God for a King Size bed, as she is 110lbs _(small compared to our male rottie's we've had in the past, who were anywhere from 130 to 150lbs)_  one is around 100 ft. by 40 ft.  The other is smaller and closer to the back of the house for when it's very cold, or rainy and she just has to do her business.  But she loves playing in her big pen.  She does laps around the pen, and she loves dragging around big tree branches, I'll have to find some pics or video of it.


----------



## minniejack

minniejack said:


> I just had a brain storm...we here in the Ohio Valley Pittsburgh region use the term "yens" or "yens guys" a lot.
> Just last week DS came home from school and said that the social studies teacher wanted to see a show of hands if you were Scottish or Irish descent--75% of the class raised their hands...
> 
> So hey Scottlass, long lost relative, How are youse guys doing over there across the pond?




I'm quoting myself 
Scotlass--do you have any Dinsmore relatives in your family?

I was the only one to have a boy on my husband's side and we had to carry on the name--the MIL wanted me to saddle my little guy with the name Ronald Dinsmore--aach what a mouthful--he just got the Dinsmore part.


----------



## macraven

it's morning time homies.  


tonight the series ending of the Shield.

be there
or 
be square...


----------



## ky07

*  Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ... 

Well busy again Santa  comes in one month  . So not ready for this . 

Got some good news this morning . My neighbor went in for a lump on her chest and everything looks good . Not what they thought and she will be fine .  . We are very happy for her. 

On the other hand DH Grandmother is still hanging in there . We are happy about that but also just don't want to see her suffer anymore . 

Doing lots of shopping for Christmas . What to get my DD 16 ? She is not really asking for anything at all except some clothes . I got DS a Nintendo Ds and got my DD13 a pair of UGGS . So I am looking for the one big gift for DD 16 and no luck . AHHH Teenaged Girls make me crazy  

Ok I had to do this I was watching TV with my friends DD and Blues Clues came on so here goes ...  .. A CLUE A CLUE .. Ok I am done sometimes I just crack myself up ..  .. Can you all tell I am slowly loosing my mind . I am excused though because I am a MOM .  

Going to craft for the school . BBL


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
quick fly by-
Had a few errands to run yesterday. Going into school pretty soon to help with sewing hats, scarves, etc for Misericordia(a home in Chicago for the developmentally disabled).
Had good conversation on the phone yest with my cousin. I don't talk to her that often. She is going thru some health issues.

Ok, someone I know(not here) has been using my kids' tv programs for a survey   Too funny  

Chrissy really likes the show Icarly the past few months. Chrissy calls me "****" or everyone in the family "****". She drives us crazy  
 THe Meghan character(Miranda Cosgrove) uses that word on the show  Or am I getting confused with Drake and Josh show? I get confused with those 2 shows  
I know Chrissy likes Wizards of Waverly Place on Disney channel.

Coastermom- glad to hear all is well with your neighbor, what a relief to hear good news on her situation  

Ok, gotta run


Hi to all


----------



## roseprincess

Oops, I got sensored. The word starts with and ends with a b.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

Howdy all !! Renovations are not going as planned-Hit a small snag with the county..Oh the joy of living on a corner... 

1/2 way to completion and the code enforcer shows up!!YEAH no permits..

A bad day in Central FLA~~no fines but a wornnig~~PULL A PERMIT OR NEXT TIME IT WILL BE WORSE!!

So I cannt do no more work till I pull permits...

I'm so tired of this country nickle and dimen everyone to make a profit too feed the county or state~~OK venting over..

I'm going with DW plan--BUY NEW!!

Got a good friend that will build another house under his liscence..For the floorplan we like and the work I can do myself,its gonna put us in the hole for the next 20yrs.@ $425 a month  I pray i live that much longer....................................................................

I bought this place as a fixer-upper and had know problems doing the work to make it look good..No one complained then--but now I got someone that donnt like me or a random passer-bye the code enforcer 

OH WELL,make more lemonaide!!

Sorry too tell everyone my bad luck and I'm sorry..

See'Ya in the morning homies...


----------



## macraven

any one else watch the Shield?

it's ok if i stand alone on that show.

it is worth it to me. 

donald, that's a bad break you have run into.
permits can be very expensive!

we had a roof put on this year and they aren't cheap.

with all the work you are doing, i'm sure it is very costly.


do what dw says.

buy another house...........


now is the time if you can swing a mortgage.
i heard on the radio today the deals are out there now for buyers.


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> any one else watch the Shield?
> 
> it's ok if i stand alone on that show.


You're not alone, I've watched all 7 seasons, I love that show!  I'm into Sons of Anarchy now, I started watching it because Hellboy is the head of the motorcycle gang, then I got hooked on the story line!


----------



## coastermom

Ok have to ask ... Is anyother adult on this board reading the Twilight Books?? I have to say I am wishing I was a teen again . I am really into these books . I finished the first one and am almost done with book 2. My DD's have turned me onto this and now I think I am loving this Vampire dude too .  . I can't believe how good it is . I know it sounds stupid but really please tell me I am not the only adult reading this and I am not NUTTY . 

Ok now that I started this I am off to bed soon . Gotta get this little guy to sleep and then read my book .


----------



## marciemi

Okay Mary - I talked about being into the Twilight books a thread or two ago (SAN 3 or 4 maybe?).  If you have any questions, I really enjoyed them.  Thought I replied a bit to you a few pages back but maybe you missed it or I just "meant" to reply.  (I do that a lot - get it in my head and then run out of time!).  If you're interested, you can join us over on the Twilight thread (my other homies!):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1677992

Everyone have a great Thanksgiving.  We'll be heading out to Detroit again - hopefully driving through the UP rather than braving Chicago during rush hour on the day before Thanksgiving!     I'll try to keep up with the thread on my iphone, but probably won't reply much!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!  Heading to Jersey tomorrow for Thanksgiving lunch and I'll be back Thursday for Thanksgiving dinner!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> You're not alone, I've watched all 7 seasons, I love that show!  I'm into Sons of Anarchy now, I started watching it because Hellboy is the head of the motorcycle gang, then I got hooked on the story line!



mike.........

i have waited forever for the finale tonight.

i am totally disgusted with the shield........

the last 37 minutes of it was the worse i have ever seen.
no sound and when any sound came through, it was muffled and jumpy.
could not make any sense out of it.

sons of anarchy had the same problem.

do you know what it is like to anticipate this finale and have the first portion crystal clear on the sound and then nothing.........

now i have to google and find out what happened.
watching it with limited sound only frustrated me more........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening ... or should I say "morning" all ...

Mac - you can watch TV shows at this website ...   that's what I do when I miss an episode (although if the sound is wonky it might not be any better on the computer than it was on TV)*


----------



## coastermom

marciemi said:


> Okay Mary - I talked about being into the Twilight books a thread or two ago (SAN 3 or 4 maybe?).  If you have any questions, I really enjoyed them.  Thought I replied a bit to you a few pages back but maybe you missed it or I just "meant" to reply.  (I do that a lot - get it in my head and then run out of time!).  If you're interested, you can join us over on the Twilight thread (my other homies!):
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1677992
> 
> Everyone have a great Thanksgiving.  We'll be heading out to Detroit again - hopefully driving through the UP rather than braving Chicago during rush hour on the day before Thanksgiving!     I'll try to keep up with the thread on my iphone, but probably won't reply much!




Oh I might have missed it , you might have not replyed either way I now know that i am no the only mom now. My friends here think I have issues reading a tween book but hey it is just so good. I will have to join you there in Twilight thread .  

Off to work soon gotta run BBL


----------



## ky07

* Homies
Have to get in the kitchen in little while and start making sweet potatoe pies since they all think I am the only one that can make them  even my mom comes around to steal a piece or whole pie  now I know how my dad felt when I was growing up cause he was the best at cooking certain things  *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening ... or should I say "morning" all ...
> 
> Mac - you can watch TV shows at this website ...   that's what I do when I miss an episode (although if the sound is wonky it might not be any better on the computer than it was on TV)*



thanks bonny but i didn't see that episode on there.

btw, morning homies!


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....

*Minniejack*-75%..wow thats a lot.
But no so surprising,when The English were raiding and looting Scotland and Ireland lots jumped on a boat to The Land of the free.
The Celts helped make your country great.
No direct desendents of mine I dont think but my biological father* is American so im a bit off a mix !!



*Mac*- I _Love_ The Shield....Are youse a 24 fan ?
The 2 hour special was on here on Monday,I cant wait till the new season in Jan.

Jack Bauer rocks !!!



* Bio father was American but my *REAL* dad was a very cool Scot who raised me and loved me from 5 years old.
He sadly died 8 years ago and i miss him more every day !!

God Bless Tam


----------



## minniejack

My mother, queen of guilt, always has us kids come over for every holiday and we all bring one dish while she does the brunt of the work. 

Well, this year, we have to do the gluten free route and I'm not a baker.  Cook, yes, baker no....so....all day to day I've been making noodles--with one batch going straight to trash--dressing, etc...to take to her house which is a half hour away.

After baking and cooking for 6 hours today, I decided that we'd just sleep in, bake my own bird and then go to the queen's house later in the day... 

I have broken tradition--it's the end of the world as we know it...and I feel fine  R.E.M.--i think....

Now if I'd only known that we'd needed to be gluten free 9 months ago when I made my reservations for Universal--I probably would go before Christmas to avoid the crowds.... Next year....


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack said:


> My mother, queen of guilt, always has us kids come over for every holiday and we all bring one dish while she does the brunt of the work.
> 
> Well, this year, we have to do the gluten free route and I'm not a baker.  Cook, yes, baker no....so....all day to day I've been making noodles--with one batch going straight to trash--dressing, etc...to take to her house which is a half hour away.
> 
> After baking and cooking for 6 hours today, I decided that we'd just sleep in, bake my own bird and then go to the queen's house later in the day...
> 
> I have broken tradition--it's the end of the world as we know it...and I feel fine  R.E.M.--i think....
> 
> Now if I'd only known that we'd needed to be gluten free 9 months ago when I made my reservations for Universal--I probably would go before Christmas to avoid the crowds.... Next year....


I have 2 queens in my family, my mom- queen of guilt as well(not about food but about everything else  ) and DD thinks she's queen  
I'm just a princess I suppose  

minniejack, your plan sounds good tomorrow   Do what you need to do to be gluten free and not be stressed by the queen


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Want to wish all the homies here (DISers and lurkers) a Blessed Thanksgiving!!

I may not be able to post here tomorrow, I'll try to read but may not have time to post. Will be watching 2 parades tomorrow- the Chicago one and Macy's. Going to my parents for dinner in the early afternoon. My mom doesn't cook at all for Thanksgiving. Hasn't cooked in many yrs. She just doesn't like to cook period. So she ordered ham and turkey from the Honey Baked Ham place and the side dishes as well. We are bringing 2 pies, pumpkin and mint chocolate silk(Sarah Lee). Most of the Bakers Square restaurants closed by us, so can't order pies from there  Closest Bakers Square is about a 25 min drive from us.

We got a nice surprise from an older neighbor couple (husband and wife) in my complex. She put a bag for us at our doorstep. Just little food stuff like peanut butter, hot chocolate mixes, bag of sugar. We were floored, it was so thoughtful of them   They are the only neighbors in our complex that are really thoughtful. 

I hope to post again later, going to eat dinner now.


----------



## macraven

what happened to our farmer today?

haven't seen him around.

maybe the mrs has him busy fixing the house today.


St. L, how did your pie making turn out today?

i'm sure it was delicious.
some prefer the sweet potatoe pie over pumpkin.
my mom always made the sweet potatoe one and rhubard and mince meat...
when i moved out of her house, i started doing pumpkin pie.


----------



## roseprincess

Oh, to the friendly lurker(or should I call you Ringo) that sees my DS on Tues and Thurs afternoons, please sign Matthew up for the later time slot for that Saturday. Thanks!
Matthew may forget to sign the sign-up sheet. Can only go to the later time slot, as we have another comittment(sp) in the early afternoon that day.
Not doing the pancake part, as we will eat breakfast at home- saves money. 
Gee, so now I have 2 places to go to that day   
Whatever happened to Mr. H? Haven't seen him around lately. Hope he is doing ok.



Mac- sorry to hear The Shield finale didn't work out for you. Our tv went squiggly lines when I was watching the last half hour of the ER season finale last May  Our tv acts strange when we change channels too much. Something probably needs to get fixed in our tv, but don't want to spend the $ right now. TV still works fairly well.

Scotlass- We are 24 fans here, too  Some people from my church are really into 24, so DH and I got hooked a couple of yrs ago. 

Hi to all  

Anyone that is traveling during this holiday week, please be safe.


----------



## macraven

i think all the threads are dead tonight as most are preparing for tomorrow.

even andy is not around.
i wonder if his mom makes him peal the taters..........

our bride to be went to jersey.......
i hear they have the best turkey in that place


off to ketchup on emails, bbl homies


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i think all the threads are dead tonight as most are preparing for tomorrow.
> 
> even andy is not around.
> i wonder if his mom makes him peal the taters..........
> 
> our bride to be went to jersey.......
> i hear they have the best turkey in that place
> 
> 
> off to ketchup on emails, bbl homies



whats happening tomorrow...??


----------



## minniejack

scotlass said:


> whats happening tomorrow...??



bunch of parades.....having food that the originial Thanksgiving participants never even thought of....

 hey that's a thought....bring out the deer jerky tomorrow... 


...hubby killed a 10 point on our new farm--he was too tired to go down tonight so he wants me to be like an Indian tomorrow evening and help dice and slice....oh yippee


----------



## roseprincess

minniejack- I just saw your siggie with the THUG. I guess I was not paying attention a few months ago with the THUG talk here. Finally hit me  
Put me down as a THUG, too


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> whats happening tomorrow...??



it's a holiday that originally celebrated when the pilgrims landed in America, or so to say, the start of a tradition of that feast day.

from wikipedia:

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Thanksgiving Day
Observed by	Canada, United States
Type	National
Date	Second Monday in October (Canada);
Fourth Thursday in November (U.S.)
2008 date	October 13, 2008 (Canada);
November 27, 2008 (U.S.)
2009 date	October 12, 2009 (Canada);
November 26, 2009 (U.S.)

Thanksgiving, also known as Thanksgiving Day, is a harvest festival. Traditionally, it is a time to give thanks for the harvest and express gratitude in general. It is primarily a North American holiday which has generally become a national secular holiday with religious origins.
The dates and whereabouts of the first Thanksgiving celebration are a topic of modest contention. Though the earliest attested Thanksgiving celebration was on September 8, 1565 in what is now Saint Augustine, Florida[1][2], the traditional "first Thanksgiving" is venerated as having occurred at the site of Plymouth Plantation, in 1621.
Today, Thanksgiving is celebrated on the second Monday of October in Canada and on the fourth Thursday of November in the United States. Thanksgiving dinner is held on this day, usually as a gathering of family members.

it is a national holiday.   schools are closed, government and state workers get a paid day off work on Thanksgiving day.  many families gather together to spend that day with each other.  it is a high travel day in the united states.  some take the friday off work to make it a 4 day weekend event.


tradition is people eat turkey and the side dishes that typically go with it.
sweet potatoes, pumpkin pie, mince pie, cranberries, dressing/stuffing, etc.


it is a lot of work for a sit down 15 minute meal.  some things take a lot of preparation time the day before.
i mean, how can someone bake a turkey, do vegetable casseroles and bake pies all at once?


then the day is spent watching football........ 

people then have turkey sandwiches in their lunches for days after that.
the smart mom usually tosses out the left over turkey by day #4 to keep the sanity on her home... 

some families only make the traditional turkey dinner at Thanksgiving day and Christmas day.

me, i make my turkeys in july a lot!
we don't wait for the big sale on turkeys to buy and fix one.


this year, i might do pizza...........and use paper plates.....
but, the pie we should still have!



the thanksgiving holiday is only celebrated in the united states and canada.


----------



## Metro West

Let's play a little game...I hope this will be a tough one:

Listen to this music and tell me what attraction at Disney (I know  ) plays this beautiful song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTynzJZv5w&feature=related


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Let's play a little game...I hope this will be a tough one:
> 
> Listen to this music and tell me what attraction at Disney (I know  ) plays this beautiful song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTynzJZv5w&feature=related



it was on a Simpson episode.

what do i win??


one part of it is similar to one part of beauty and the beast.
it's not the same but that is the only thing disney that rings a bell.
other than that, i have no guesses.

you are correct, it is a tough one!


it was done much better on the simpson's episode....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Let's play a little game...I hope this will be a tough one:
> 
> Listen to this music and tell me what attraction at Disney (I know  ) plays this beautiful song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTynzJZv5w&feature=related


*
I can't place what Disney attraction it is played in, but I think it was in the movie Edward Scissorhands*


----------



## macraven

bonny, what do you want to bet we have to wait until tomorrow when metro returns to give us the answer?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*And in case I forget tomorrow ... Happy Thanksgiving to all our US homies ...*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, what do you want to bet we have to wait until tomorrow when metro returns to give us the answer?



*I betcha you're right Mac!*


----------



## macraven

here is something to entertain me for hours......



should i use it here or will it drive all the homies crazy........ 


http://www.sherv.net/flip.html


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> here is something to entertain me for hours......
> 
> should i use it here or will it drive all the homies crazy........
> 
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/flip.html



*lol ˙˙˙ op oʇ ƃuıɥʇou sɐɥ ɔɐɯ ʞuıɥʇ ı*


----------



## roseprincess

Metro West said:


> Let's play a little game...I hope this will be a tough one:
> 
> Listen to this music and tell me what attraction at Disney (I know  ) plays this beautiful song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTynzJZv5w&feature=related


I have 2 guesses,if that is ok. These are guesses only. My first guess is the Little Mermaid ride. Second guess is the Living Seas area in Epcot(sorry can't remember off hand the full attraction name). 
I didn't go to any of those attractions,well the Living Seas we went to in 2004.
It is a beautiful song tho.


----------



## roseprincess

Just finished watching "Across the Universe" movie awhile ago. It was pretty good   Parts of it were psychedelic. I thought Bono's character was funny  He makes an appearance in the movie. You wouldn't have known it was Bono at first. So much Beatles symbolism in the movie. 


Going to sleep. Goodnight


----------



## scotlass

˙ʎlıɯɐɟ ʎɥʇlɐǝɥ uıʌol ʎɯ ɹoɟ sʞuɐɥʇ ǝʌıƃ ǝɐuuoƃ ɯı ʇnq ǝɹǝɥ ʎɐpıloɥ lɐǝɹ ɐ ʇou

˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙sʎnƃ ǝsnoʎ ƃuıʌıƃ sʞuɐɥʇ ʎddɐɥ


----------



## Sharon G

Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> it was on a Simpson episode.
> 
> what do i win??
> 
> 
> one part of it is similar to one part of beauty and the beast.
> it's not the same but that is the only thing disney that rings a bell.
> other than that, i have no guesses.
> 
> you are correct, it is a tough one!
> 
> 
> it was done much better on the simpson's episode....


Oh come on...keep trying.  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> I can't place what Disney attraction it is played in, but I think it was in the movie Edward Scissorhands*


Now Bonny...I'm sure you've done this attraction plenty of times. 



macraven said:


> bonny, what do you want to bet we have to wait until tomorrow when metro returns to give us the answer?


 



roseprincess said:


> I have 2 guesses,if that is ok. These are guesses only. My first guess is the Little Mermaid ride. Second guess is the Living Seas area in Epcot(sorry can't remember off hand the full attraction name).
> I didn't go to any of those attractions,well the Living Seas we went to in 2004.
> It is a beautiful song tho.


Rose...you're warm but not quite there.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## circelli

Happy Thanksgiving to the American Homies!!


----------



## tlinus

Happy THanksgiving Homies!!!!

metro - love your christmas siggie......especially mr. heatmeiser   he cracks me up


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> metro - love your christmas siggie......especially mr. heatmeiser   he cracks me up


Thanks...I'm still working on it.


----------



## Sharon G

what is Mr. heatmeiser from?


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> what is Mr. heatmeiser from?


He's a character in "The Year Without a Santa Claus" from 1974. His arch nemesis was his stepbrother Snow Miser.


----------



## donaldduck352

Happy Thanksgiving all!!

Love your new siggie Metro..

Oh bye the way my guess is the answser is Beauty and The Beast show!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Metro- maybe the Finding Nemo attraction and/or musical? 


I saw the Smurf float in the Macy's parade! A Smurf movie is coming out in 2010- for all youse Smurf fans  

Rick Astley('80s singer) was singing in the Macy's parade. Haven't seen him in many yrs. Still looks the same.

Saw the Chicago McDonald's parade for the first hour and 15 min. Looks like they are really trying to compete with the Macy's parade this yr. All musical numbers the first hour of that parade. Finally saw the float my girlfriend and her oldest son were doing. I didn't see her tho, camera probably didn't go by her  Oh well, it was fun to watch.


Many blessings to all the homies here!

have a good Turkey Day to all


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!!
> 
> Love your new siggie Metro..
> 
> Oh bye the way my guess is the answser is Beauty and The Beast show!!!!!


Thanks and no...that's not what I'm looking for. Keep trying!  



roseprincess said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> 
> Metro- maybe the Finding Nemo attraction and/or musical?


No...not the right answer.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> He's a character in "The Year Without a Santa Claus" from 1974. His arch nemesis was his stepbrother Snow Miser.



*Its been so long since I seen that!!I know I got the VHS of it,now I have too find it or its gonna drive me nuts!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone .... Happy Turkey Day to those in the US ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Todd - I love the pics in your siggie - all my favorite Christmas shows!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*How is it going B&L.Its quiet at my house..Everyone is having Thanksgiving at my father in law,so I decided too stay home.Just the cat dog and football for me!!*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *lol ˙˙˙ op oʇ ƃuıɥʇou sɐɥ ɔɐɯ ʞuıɥʇ ı*





scotlass said:


> ˙ʎlıɯɐɟ ʎɥʇlɐǝɥ uıʌol ʎɯ ɹoɟ sʞuɐɥʇ ǝʌıƃ ǝɐuuoƃ ɯı ʇnq ǝɹǝɥ ʎɐpıloɥ lɐǝɹ ɐ ʇou
> 
> ˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙sʎnƃ ǝsnoʎ ƃuıʌıƃ sʞuɐɥʇ ʎddɐɥ




i think i have created chaos........... 

but it's a really kewl thing to do.
write upside down.


are youse all full of turkey yet?
 


save room for pie.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Todd - I love the pics in your siggie - all my favorite Christmas shows!!!*


 Thanks Bonny...I have most of them on DVD now. 


OK...now it's time to solve the music mystery.  

_Aquarium _from _Carnival of the Animals_ can be found at Epcot in the France pavilion for the movie _Impressions de France_ in scenes 2 - 4.


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Black Friday starts in less than 4 hours!!


----------



## Metro West

I hope everyone had a nice holiday and if you're going out EARLY to shop...have a great time!


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Its been so long since I seen that!!I know I got the VHS of it,now I have too find it or its gonna drive me nuts!!*


 Here's the Heat Miser and Snow Miser Part

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh1BEw_WSbo


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Thanks Bonny...I have most of them on DVD now.
> 
> 
> OK...now it's time to solve the music mystery.
> 
> _Aquarium _from _Carnival of the Animals_ can be found at Epcot in the France pavilion for the movie _Impressions de France_ in scenes 2 - 4.



thanks for giving the answer metro.
i would have never figured it out.
it was a hard one for me.


----------



## ky07

*Quick stop by to say Hi and hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving  *


----------



## macraven

how did your sweet potato pie turn out?


----------



## Tinker-tude

I haven't been able to DIS for so long I'm not even going to try to ketchup.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!

Tamie


----------



## Tinker-tude

Akdar said:


> Here's the Heat Miser and Snow Miser Part
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh1BEw_WSbo



Oh, I love this part!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Forty-one days until I'm at HRH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorting laundry now and throwing the must-wear kids shirts into a back pack.  You know, the Spidey, Sponge Bob, Shrek, etc. shirts.

Bye-bye!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all!


----------



## macraven

morning all


tammie tu tu since you are not going back to ketchup, i'll re ask my former question to you.


is that you in the avator with the doggie?


----------



## roseprincess

Metro West said:


> OK...now it's time to solve the music mystery.
> 
> _Aquarium _from _Carnival of the Animals_ can be found at Epcot in the France pavilion for the movie _Impressions de France_ in scenes 2 - 4.


Wow, I wouldn't have known. I have only been to Epcot(Epicot according to how my kids say it  ) twice in my lifetime. The first time in 1994 and second time in 2004(during Chrissy's MAW trip). Both times I have never been to the France pavillion  Always got thru the Canada, England, Germany, and Italy pavillions. 
Hey I was the closest in guessing it was in Epcot, do I win a $ prize??


----------



## roseprincess

Hi to all homies  

Hope everyone recovered from Turkey Day. 

Chrissy had one of her tantrums this morning and erased my outgoing message on my phone answering machine  I had a clip of a Christmas song I really liked on the tail end of my outgoing message. So I'll have to redo it when the kids are in school next week. Oy!

DH has been shopping like crazy early this morning. Bought new tires and got them installed at Sears automotive. Bought some stuff for the kids also. My DH loves to go to our big mall on Black Friday morning. He really likes to be there with the crowds for some bizarre reason. Gets him in the Christmas spirit  . I don't like to shop with crowds. 


Have a good day everyone!


----------



## circelli

Hey there all!! 

I know.... I know.... but I have 2 small children and when we get snow it is all about Christmas around here!!
Mac....how are things looking for the ornament exchange?!?!
I hope everyone enjoyed their TURKEY DAY!!! 
Talk at you later!!


----------



## macraven

as of now, the list for the ornament exchange has the following on the list.



donald duck
mrs donald duck
circelli
marcie
scotlass
kstarfish
sharon


no one has sent me a pm about being included in the ornament exchange.

i went through the posts and the above are the only ones i saw posting they were in.

if i overlooked anyone, my apologies.  please post on the thread if you should be or want to be on the list.
i'll be sure to read every post from here on out.

let me know if you are still in.
if so, i would need your name and address for the exchange.

i'll wait until tuesday for doing the exchange.
don't want to have anyone excluded if they want to be in for it.


----------



## marciemi

Hi to all from Detroit on my iPhone after a long day of shopping. 5 am here feels like 4 to us. Had a lot of fun though. Found out yesterday that my brother and his wife are expecting their first baby in May. Kids are in the hotel pool now and then out to dinner win family. Still in on ornament exchange. Hard to type on this!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*lqq llıʍ
˙˙˙ ʎɐpıɹɟ ɹıǝɥʇ ƃuıʎoɾuǝ sı ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ǝdoɥ ˙˙˙ sǝıɯoɥ uoouɹǝʇɟɐ*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all!! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and didn;t do the black Friday shopping!!Heard on the news about the clerk at Wal-Mart in New York getting trampled  

On a lighter note,Metro thro another music quiz our way(alittle easyer)! *

This upside down writing is driving me nuts Just looking at it you can read it thats crazy!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I found the movie~~The Year Without Santa Clause!! 

Now I got too buy it on DVD!!

Watching Home Alone 2 right now..Love Joe Pesci acting..*


----------



## KStarfish82

Yea Donald, that Walmart is about 15 minutes before and I've been there on several occasions.  I went once to Walmart on Black Friday.....its suicide there!
They already have low prices....why risk getting hurt or go through the stress.


http://www.newsday.com/news/local/nassau/ny-limart1129,0,167903.story


----------



## Metro West

Good evening...I hope everyone had a nice day today!


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> as of now, the list for the ornament exchange has the following on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> donald duck
> mrs donald duck
> circelli
> marcie
> scotlass
> kstarfish
> sharon
> 
> 
> no one has sent me a pm about being included in the ornament exchange.
> 
> i went through the posts and the above are the only ones i saw posting they were in.
> 
> if i overlooked anyone, my apologies.  please post on the thread if you should be or want to be on the list.
> i'll be sure to read every post from here on out.
> 
> let me know if you are still in.
> if so, i would need your name and address for the exchange.
> 
> i'll wait until tuesday for doing the exchange.
> don't want to have anyone excluded if they want to be in for it.




another add on to the list:

donald duck
mrs donald duck
circelli
marcie
scotlass
kstarfish
sharon
rosemarie


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hi to all from Detroit on my iPhone after a long day of shopping. 5 am here feels like 4 to us. Had a lot of fun though. Found out yesterday that my brother and his wife are expecting their first baby in May. Kids are in the hotel pool now and then out to dinner win family. Still in on ornament exchange. Hard to type on this!!




how nice, are they wanting a boy?

i could never try to email on my phone
letters too little and nails too long.
you do a great job on it marcie!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *lqq llıʍ
> ˙˙˙ ʎɐpıɹɟ ɹıǝɥʇ ƃuıʎoɾuǝ sı ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ǝdoɥ ˙˙˙ sǝıɯoɥ uoouɹǝʇɟɐ*



smartass.........    but it is quite kewl....



donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all!! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and didn;t do the black Friday shopping!!Heard on the news about the clerk at Wal-Mart in New York getting trampled
> 
> On a lighter note,Metro thro another music quiz our way(alittle easyer)! *
> 
> i must have missed the new quiz....
> i'll go back and seek it out.
> 
> new york is getting as crazy as Chi-town.....
> 
> since i do not know what any one in my 4 walls wants for Christmas, i took a pass on the early shopping.  our mall opened at midnight for the big sales.
> 
> This upside down writing is driving me nuts Just looking at it you can read it thats crazy!!!





KStarfish82 said:


> Yea Donald, that Walmart is about 15 minutes before and I've been there on several occasions.  I went once to Walmart on Black Friday.....its suicide there!
> They already have low prices....why risk getting hurt or go through the stress.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/news/local/nassau/ny-limart1129,0,167903.story



i heard about that also kfish.  each year there is always an injury that makes national news 
and each year it is at walmart.



Metro West said:


> Good evening...I hope everyone had a nice day today!



that is the cutest little rudolph i have seen in a long time!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> morning all
> 
> 
> tammie tu tu since you are not going back to ketchup, i'll re ask my former question to you.
> 
> 
> is that you in the avator with the doggie?




Yes, that's me with one of my dogs, Rock.  He's a Rhodesian Ridgeback.




macraven said:


> as of now, the list for the ornament exchange has the following on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> donald duck
> mrs donald duck
> circelli
> marcie
> scotlass
> kstarfish
> sharon
> 
> 
> no one has sent me a pm about being included in the ornament exchange.
> 
> i went through the posts and the above are the only ones i saw posting they were in.
> 
> if i overlooked anyone, my apologies.  please post on the thread if you should be or want to be on the list.
> i'll be sure to read every post from here on out.
> 
> let me know if you are still in.
> if so, i would need your name and address for the exchange.
> 
> i'll wait until tuesday for doing the exchange.
> don't want to have anyone excluded if they want to be in for it.



I wanna do it!  I'll PM you with my address and you can tell me any other details.

We went to Circuit City today and didn't find what DH needed.  Went to Walmart and found it.  I think I spent 4 hours in the car today, and all I ended up buying was burgers at Sonic for dinner.  It's only a day after Thanksgiving and I feel behind schedule.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday to all *


----------



## macraven

afternoon homies.

new ornament list homies:

donald duck
mrs donald duck
circelli / circelli
marcie
scotlass
kstarfish
sharon / Sharon G
bonny/cdn friends of pooh
rosemarie
taminator



errors, additions, corrections????

let me know in the thread.

will do the drawings tuesday evening. 
will send out by pm your info for the exchange.


if you decide later and want in, let me know by pm.
we have an elf that will pitch in.


----------



## scotlass

˙˙˙ǝsnoʎ ʎǝɥ

Im still in for the ornament exchange but I just wannae confirm that we are talking about things we hang on chrimbo trees right !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> ˙˙˙ǝsnoʎ ʎǝɥ
> 
> Im still in for the ornament exchange but I just wannae confirm that we are talking about things we hang on chrimbo trees right !!



i see someone else is using the link i posted over here....

it looks so kewl.....


yup, it is a $5 ornament exchange.
if you can hang it on the tree, that's what we are doing.

any type of ornament, home made, store bought, ribbons, etc.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

I should be at church right now, but the kids didn't want to go b/c there is no jr. high ministry this weekend for them to go to. Jr. high church ministry is taking a break this weekend and my kids have no interest in sitting with us at regular church service tonight   I have a stomach ache anyways, so we all decided to stay home and put the Christmas tree and decorations up this afternoon  
Got a call from Walgreens pharmacy that my kids' ADHD med is no longer covered by the insurance they are on. So my kids may have to change ADHD meds soon. Will find out for sure on Monday.


Mac- thanks for updating the ornament exchange list  

I still don't understand that backwards writing thing you all are posting  I guess I haven't really looked into it that much. 


Tinkertude- you look so young in your avatar. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? 

Talk later homies.


----------



## macraven

tsk tsk............homies never tell their age........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

roseprincess said:


> Tinkertude- you look so young in your avatar. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?





macraven said:


> tsk tsk............homies never tell their age........



*Whenever anyone asks my age I tell them I'm 29 ...  

A couple of years ago during one of our first trips to WDW I was carded at the Adventurer's Club in DTD ... I smiled and told the guy at the door that he was going to feel silly when he saw how old I really was.  When I showed him my ID, his eyes got huge and he smiled and said "Wow, I would have never guessed you were that old", then he realized what he had said and started to jabber about "how he didn't mean it that way" and only proceeded to dig himself in deeper.  I just laughed and told him not to worry and as I walked away, he was still apologizing   *


----------



## Tinker-tude

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Tinkertude- you look so young in your avatar. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Talk later homies.




In that picture I was 35.  I won't tell you when it was taken.  But now I'm about 700 billion years old.

I hope you get all the insurance/meds stuff worked out.  What a pain....




macraven said:


> tsk tsk............homies never tell their age........



Sure we do!  I'm 700 billion years old.  Just ask my knees.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Whenever anyone asks my age I tell them I'm 29 ...
> 
> A couple of years ago during one of our first trips to WDW I was carded at the Adventurer's Club in DTD ... I smiled and told the guy at the door that he was going to feel silly when he saw how old I really was.  When I showed him my ID, his eyes got huge and he smiled and said "Wow, I would have never guessed you were that old", then he realized what he had said and started to jabber about "how he didn't mean it that way" and only proceeded to dig himself in deeper.  I just laughed and told him not to worry and as I walked away, he was still apologizing   *



You know, I used to get that a lot.  Until I had the second baby.  Now I have dark circles under my puffy eyes and I never sleep.  When I was 21, people used to think I was a really mature 12 y/o.  I got that for many years.  After I married my husband when I was 28, everyone thought he was weird (32 y/o) for marrying a 19 y/o girl.  That lasted for a buncha years, until I had DS #2.  Now they're just WAAAAAAY too close when they guess my age.  Pretty soon they'll be guessing older.  But hey - maybe I can get that senior discount soon!


----------



## circelli

I hope everyone has a great Sunday!!
They are calling for a "winter storm" here tonight so I better get some of my running around done today!!
BBL


----------



## Catrinabeach

Can someone from Canada join the ornament exchange ?  

If so I would love to join !


----------



## macraven

Catrinabeach said:


> Can someone from Canada join the ornament exchange ?
> 
> If so I would love to join !



we would love to  have you join us!

that makes you the third canadian in the exchange now.

hold on for more information about the exchange later today.


----------



## macraven

homies, catch you later.

going to go to church today.

see you when i get back.


----------



## scotlass

˙˙˙˙˙˙ǝsnoʎ ʎǝɥ

Happy St Andrews day !!! 

I brought cakes......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




And a wee poem for youse yins......This is not meant as an Anti English rant.. okay middae a wee bit....just proof that for a wee country we have givin the word a lot !!


----------



## Catrinabeach

macraven said:


> we would love to  have you join us!
> 
> that makes you the third canadian in the exchange now.
> 
> hold on for more information about the exchange later today.



Great thanks !  I love Christmas Ornaments ! Just let me know who to send my info to and any other details I'll need !


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Catrina!

You send your information to our ringleader, Macraven...she is the organizer


----------



## macraven

.


----------



## macraven

double post


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies!!! 
It's begining to look a lot like Christmas!!!  Oh ya I mean it's begining to _feel_ a lot like Christmas...my bank statement tells me so


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



circelli said:


> Hey there Homies!!!
> It's begining to look a lot like Christmas!!!  Oh ya I mean it's begining to _feel_ a lot like Christmas...my bank statement tells me so



*Still no snow here ... yet ...*

*... and I'm embarrassed to say I haven't even started my Christmas shopping   
*


----------



## RAPstar

Nothing says I love you more than braving the crowds on Christmas Eve and getting their present then. Or at least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## donaldduck352

They call me the Grinch this time of year!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Still no snow here ... yet ...*
> 
> *... and I'm embarrassed to say I haven't even started my Christmas shopping
> *




we have snow as i type.
some stations say 3 inches, others say 6 inches, some say a whole lot by the lake will get the most snow..........we live about a mile from Lake Michigan.....and you all know how much i love that white stuff... 

i don't even have lists yet.
i'll get them at the last minute as based on past years.
like december 24.



RAPstar said:


> Nothing says I love you more than braving the crowds on Christmas Eve and getting their present then. Or at least that's what I tell myself.




you are not alone andy.
that's when i shop also.
really

i really do....


----------



## roseprincess

Tinker-tude said:


> In that picture I was 35.  I won't tell you when it was taken.  But now I'm about 700 billion years old.
> 
> I hope you get all the insurance/meds stuff worked out.  What a pain....


Thanks, Tammi-tude. Yes, it is a pain.


----------



## roseprincess

Welcome, Catrinabeach  
I love your siggie pic, with the Osborne lights. How pretty! 


I feel alot better than yesterday. Yest I felt sick. 

About an inch of snow here, mainly on the grass. Hope we don't get anymore snow.  

Matthew finally practiced his clarinet today. Practiced some Christmas tunes for the upcoming mini concert on Saturday. Chrissy was acting strange as usual. She pretended Matthew was Drake Bell (while Matthew was playing the clarinet). She said she was his biggest fan and wanted his autograph. I don't know about that girl   


Gotta get school stuff together for the kids(school papers, backpacks packed,etc.). 
Gonna be a busy week for me this coming week.

Back to regular school schedule(and work schedule) tomorrow. 

Hi to all!

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## circelli

I guess when it snows here it SNOWS!!!!  
Good job I am not planning on going anywhere tomorrow!!
Keep warm or cool depending where you are ( I wish I was somewhere complaining about the heat INSTEAD of the cold)


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by before bed...it's back to work in the morning.   

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you are not alone andy.
> that's when i shop also.
> really
> 
> i really do....



Our tradition at my dad's house is to go to the mall Christmas eve and we get one present. I use it as a way to find out what I'm getting on the day, since they usually tell me told me to get something different if I picked out a present they knew they were getting me.


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> ˙˙˙˙˙˙ǝsnoʎ ʎǝɥ
> 
> Happy St Andrews day !!!
> 
> I brought cakes......
> 
> And a wee poem for youse yins......This is not meant as an Anti English rant.. okay middae a wee bit....just proof that for a wee country we have givin the word a lot !!



The beautiful cakes were delicious.  Sorry, everyone.  I only left a few crumbs.  And the list of Scottish inventions/contributions gave me a big smile.  Will you still consider me a Scot, even though there's a lot of other stuff in my veins?




RAPstar said:


> Nothing says I love you more than braving the crowds on Christmas Eve and getting their present then. Or at least that's what I tell myself.




It must be a guy thing.  My husband used to do the same thing.  Mac, how did you start the Cmas Eve shopping?  Are you trying to be a guy?  If so, I get your hair.  No arguments, it's mine.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

We got SNOW !!!

The boys was sooo excited this mornin but I think it will be gone when he gets home from school. 

Tammy - One ounce Scot is more than enough....welcome to the Scotlass clan !! 
Im not a full breed myself,bio dad was American.


Have a good one youse yins..


----------



## macraven

monday morning homies.........

just think that at 5:00 today there will only be 4 more work days this week..


----------



## ky07

* Homies
Hope everyone is doing good  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Dropping by to say hellow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all!! The 3rd shift will becoming soon 

Hey Mac the ornament exchange info tommorrow right??

DW and I already got ours ready too go.You know how the mail runs this time of year!!You got our adddress still if not PM me 

Goodnight all,see YA in the morning!!!*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Can't believe it is December 1 already. Where has the time gone???
I guess time goes by so fast for me.

Winter wonderland (a marshmellow world) by us in the Chicago area. Looks pretty(being the first measurable snow of the season), but like to get rid of it now.
Maybe we got 3 in.? 
I don't know how much Mac got.

Watched Shrek the Halls tonight on tv. I have never seen it before, but it was so funny   

If we are getting the ornament exchange PM tomorrow night, I won't be home, as I have a meeting to be at. But I'll pick up the PM when I can.

Hi to all  

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

donald duck
mrs donald duck
circelli 
marcie
scotlass
kstarfish
sharon / Sharon G
bonny/cdn friends of pooh
rosemarie
taminator
catrinabeach
coastermom


Above are the ones that stated they are in for the ornament exchange.
You will get your person's name and address Tuesday evening.

If you want in, you still have time.  Post on the thread or send me a pm to let me know. 
Everyone is invited to join us in this event.

I'll be doing the match ups around 8:00 Tuesday evening.


The exchange is for the fun of it.
The cost of the ornament should be no more than $5.
Home made ornaments are included in the exchange.

If it is something that can be hung on a tree, it's considered an ornament.

The mail out date is Saturday, December 13. 
If you have the name of a homie out of the country, do try to have it sent prior to the 13th.

Post office stated packages sent after the 15th, can take longer to arrive. 

Do not give out the name/address of who you have to anyone.
Don't share with anyone who you have.  It is supposed to be a surprise.

When you receive your ornament, of course you can open it.

Post on the thread you have received yours. Don't say who it is from or what it is.

 I will keep a list to make sure we all receive ours before we post what we received.

Hopefully, we all we be able to post a pic or describe what we got by the 20th.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all.Have a great day!!*


----------



## marciemi

Well, last night was fun (NOT!).   We did make it home from Detroit uneventfully on Sunday, despite the snow.  We left early so we got ahead of it, and drove through the UP, which with the snow in Chicago/Milwaukee, I think was the best option.  Made it as far as Escanaba without any snow, then pretty much flurries until the Wisconsin border.  The last hour or so was pretty bad - combination of bad weather, and Packers', Thanksgiving, and hunting traffic.  

However, I'd guess we got about 4-5 inches of snow.  No biggie around here, and DH got a chance to play with his new toy (bought a new fancy snowblower this year).  I shoveled the drive 3 times during the morning because of all the blowing snow - again no biggie since I needed the exercise after 4 days of eating out in Michigan  and since my wimpy friend AGAIN cancelled on me for walking just because there was a bunch of snow.   

But...here's the problem.  In the afternoon, the plows came through.  Well, we still have leaves on our trees and the previous weekend we'd raked a huge pile of them out front of the house to be picked up.  And then it snowed last Monday and covered them up.  Most melted before Thanksgiving, but of course with the holiday, they didn't bother picking them up.  

Well, when they plowed, they basically lifted TONS of leaves up and just dumped them all over our lawn, mixed in with the wet snow.  Just a huge mess!  So we spent a couple hours last night RAKING LEAVES in the SNOW!!!   Since there would obviously be no point to putting them back in the street, we had to rake wet leaves into garbage bags and take them to our "outdoor trash" location and dump them.  Ended up with nearly 15 bags of leaves.  Yeah, in the 14 degree wind chill you can imagine how much fun that was!!  

Sorry I haven't caught up.  A hectic day today so I know I won't have any time.  Everyone have a great day and I'll be looking forward to the ornament exchange info!!


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning Homies  *


----------



## coastermom

Hello all .. 

haven't been around the last few days . VERY busy here . We had Thanksgiving on Thursday at my moms and Friday I was out at 5 AM shopping with her . I was exhausted after that but still went to visit Dh's family Friday night . His DG is not doing any better but she is still around . I just hope that she makes it past the holidays. 

Saturday was so nice out that we put up our Christmas lights and started to decorate . I may finish by the 24th  .

Sunday the van needed a new battery so off we went to do that and then yesterday I was at  work. Off today Lots of work to get to but wanted to say HI to my homies . Can't wait for the ornament exchange  .It is like a big suprise coming and I love that  . 

So to all the homies with snow ...PLEASE Send some here for the 24th of Dec. I could use a white Christmas . It has been years for us here . Though they are calling for a dusting maybe this Sunday . 

Ok off to get something done today . Clean , get my pay   and finish up some crafts for this holiday fair next week .

Talk to everyone later


----------



## circelli

coastermom said:


> So to all the homies with snow ...PLEASE Send some here for the 24th of Dec. I could use a white Christmas . It has been years for us here . Though they are calling for a dusting maybe this Sunday .
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would be glad to share some snow!!  It started snowing here AGAIN this morning so maybe if the wind picks up a bit it will blow your way!!
> My youngest turns 3 on Saturday so we are going on a sleigh ride...there must be snow for that!!!
> Take it easy Homies ...BBL


----------



## macraven

marcie, did you hear that??


we now have a place to send our snow.
coastermom wants it.  we'll ship it to the NE


woo hoo.......no more shoveling for us!


----------



## Sharon G

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good morning all.Have a great day!!*



Good morning Mr and Mrs Duck. Hope your having a great day!


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> But...here's the problem.  In the afternoon, the plows came through.  Well, we still have leaves on our trees and the previous weekend we'd raked a huge pile of them out front of the house to be picked up.  And then it snowed last Monday and covered them up.  Most melted before Thanksgiving, but of course with the holiday, they didn't bother picking them up.
> 
> Well, when they plowed, they basically lifted TONS of leaves up and just dumped them all over our lawn, mixed in with the wet snow.  Just a huge mess!  So we spent a couple hours last night RAKING LEAVES in the SNOW!!!   Since there would obviously be no point to putting them back in the street, we had to rake wet leaves into garbage bags and take them to our "outdoor trash" location and dump them.  Ended up with nearly 15 bags of leaves.  Yeah, in the 14 degree wind chill you can imagine how much fun that was!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up.  A hectic day today so I know I won't have any time.  Everyone have a great day and I'll be looking forward to the ornament exchange info!!



The town/city picks up your loose leaves? Thats cool. Do they have a big truck that sucks them up? 15 bags, yikes. The boys must have real happy.


----------



## Sharon G

ky07 said:


> *  Good morning Homies  *



good morning Lawrence, although it's now afternoon, so I guess i should wish you a good afternoon! Christmas in a new house for you this year!


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> good morning Lawrence, although it's now afternoon, so I guess i should wish you a good afternoon! Christmas in a new house for you this year!


*Thank you and good afternoon Sharon and should be a good christmas and now we have a living room cause we finally have all the boxes stored in the attic   *


----------



## Sharon G

coastermom said:


> Can't wait for the ornament exchange  .It is like a big suprise coming and I love that  .


I love surprises in the mail too! All I usually get are bills....



coastermom said:


> So to all the homies with snow ...PLEASE Send some here for the 24th of Dec. I could use a white Christmas . It has been years for us here . Though they are calling for a dusting maybe this Sunday .



Check your mailbox....hehe, big box coming from me. Careful, it might be wet...



coastermom said:


> Ok off to get something done today . Clean , get my pay   and finish up some crafts for this holiday fair next week .



What kinds of crafts do you do? My mom makes doll clothes for the American Girl dolls. They are a huge hit at the church fair.


----------



## Sharon G

ky07 said:


> *Thank you and good afternoon Sharon and should be a good christmas and now we have a living room cause we finally have all the boxes stored in the attic   *



You gotta love an attic. We have tons of stuff stored up there!


----------



## macraven

hi ya sharon!!

how was your thanksgiving?
did your son have any trouble getting home for the weekend?

it is so nice to have the family together during the holidays.

i'm sure you'll be joining us in sending coastermom lots of snow soon.......


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> You gotta love an attic. We have tons of stuff stored up there!


*yeah its good but right now we only have half the attic cause I have to put some plywood down on the other half
Shouldn't be too hard  *


----------



## Sharon G

ky07 said:


> *yeah its good but right now we only have half the attic cause I have to put some plywood down on the other half
> Shouldn't be too hard  *



That's what you have the boys for! Let them lug the plywood up there.


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> That's what you have the boys for! Let them lug the plywood up there.


*well our 12 year old would love to help but the 17 year old only wants to help his friends and talk on his cell phone  and if not that we have to track him down to find out where he is  *


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> hi ya sharon!!
> 
> how was your thanksgiving?
> did your son have any trouble getting home for the weekend?
> 
> it is so nice to have the family together during the holidays.
> 
> i'm sure you'll be joining us in sending coastermom lots of snow soon.......



Hi Mac!
thanksgiving was great, ate too much as usual. Had dinner at my house and than went over to my moms for dessert with the extended family. 

James made it home without any trouble. It was the return flight to Orlando that gave us some grief. His flight was delayed 2 hours here because of high winds and tornado warnings in Orlando. He was scheduled for the last shuttle bus of the night to go back to Daytona. And of course he was not going to be able to make it. Had to scramble at the last minute and find him transportation. Everything worked out and he made it back safe and sound. Lesson learned, do not book a flight that arrives after 6:00 pm in Orlando if you need to catch a shuttle bus.

James had friends over for a party. Was supposed to be 10-15 kids. Turned into more like 30-35. I was a bit worried as there was a huge range of ages with some of them old enough to drink. Told them if anyone went outside repeatedly they would not be allowed back in! I'm happy to say there were no issues. Two of his friends actually picked up all the empty plastic cups and paper plates etc. I was shocked and pleased!
He will be back for xmas break next week!


----------



## macraven

sharon, i heard about the weather down there and wondered if your son was going to get caught up in it.  good to hear he did make it back safely.


i'm guessing he will have about a month break in between semesters.
won't that be nice to have him home that long!

that and 35 of his closest friends.... 



St L, how did that sweet potato pie go over with everyone?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> sharon, i heard about the weather down there and wondered if your son was going to get caught up in it.  good to hear he did make it back safely.
> 
> 
> i'm guessing he will have about a month break in between semesters.
> won't that be nice to have him home that long!
> 
> that and 35 of his closest friends....
> 
> 
> 
> St L, how did that sweet potato pie go over with everyone?



*Went over pretty good Mac
Dw took the last piece to work with her today 
So I guess next time I will have to make three instead of 2  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*HO HO HO ... We've finally got some snow ... 

Afternoon all ... *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *HO HO HO ... We've finally got some snow ...
> 
> Afternoon all ... *



and we are gonna get more this week.......woo hoo........

i only have a little woo hoo today.
i know you get a LOT more snow than i do....


----------



## donaldduck352

*And winter has arrived!!
I know I'm whinning,but 26 tonight I live in FLA for what??

OH bye the way HI everyone!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *And winter has arrived!!
> I know I'm whinning,but 26 tonight I live in FLA for what??
> 
> OH bye the way HI everyone!!*


*Hey Donald you have the right to when ya live in Florida and night time temp is 26 and now thats cold for Florida.
Mother Nature sure is mad at someone   *


----------



## donaldduck352

*OH yeah,26 no matter were your at is cold!!
This has been the coldest fall too date in FLA

We use the A-C not the heat here this time of year!!  

With that I'll catcha homies in the morning!!Night ALL!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *OH yeah,26 no matter were your at is cold!!
> This has been the coldest fall too date in FLA
> 
> We use the A-C not the heat here this time of year!!
> 
> With that I'll catcha homies in the morning!!Night ALL!*


*Night Donald 
Keep bundeled up and warm  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *And winter has arrived!!
> I know I'm whinning,but 26 tonight I live in FLA for what??
> 
> OH bye the way HI everyone!!*



* Holy Crap Batman ... we're 23F way up here in Alberta ... 26F in Florida is just not right  *


----------



## circelli

hmmm...seems a little too chilly in Florida for ANYONES liking!! 
Donald I hope your heat at least works!!
We are at the half way point in the work week...well almost!!


----------



## macraven

donald, a suggestion for you since it is very cold there tonight.


wear socks with your sandals.....
then your footsie's won't get cold.






homies, i have sent a pm to all in the exchange.
if you have question or can't read my handwriting, let me know........

it is going to be a lot of fun.

mail them out by dec. 13th/ saturday.
if you have one that is going outside of the usa, try to post it before that saturday date.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> donald, a suggestion for you since it is very cold there tonight.
> 
> 
> wear socks with your sandals.....
> then your footsie's won't get cold.



*   *


----------



## RAPstar

evening everyone. I'm on a Stephen King fix right now. I just finished 'Salem's Lot and am now reading Gerald's Game. Woo.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> evening everyone. I'm on a Stephen King fix right now. I just finished 'Salem's Lot and am now reading Gerald's Game. Woo.



ooh, i like mr king a lots also.....


do you have a favorite of his?


you would love hhn andy.......
if you like mr king, you would like hhn..........


bonny is shaking her head yes
donald duck and the mrs are shaking their head yes
patster is nodding along also.....


----------



## macraven

speaking of bonny............


she changed her avator again.


she took out the body guard that was with her in her avator....


and she has taken down the halloween decorations.......


oh my...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * Holy Crap Batman ... we're 23F way up here in Alberta ... 26F in Florida is just not right  *



with the wind chill, it is cold here
but with the straight temps, you all beat me in having the coldest spot tonight.
it's 31 here now but will dip later tonight.


i kind of liked the cold air today.
this is the first time for me to go out to the store.
and i spent the time at kmart........
i went and shopped and forgot to buy the stuff i really needed like toilet paper and sandwich baggies.......

i bought laundry detergent and something else.
dang, can't even remember what that something else was now.....


but, it felt so good on my leg standing, kind of, outside in the cold air.
i didn't have to do the icing on it when i got home.
20 minutes outside really helped me with the leg today.
i haven't felt this good in months.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Thanks for the PM Mac - got it!
*


RAPstar said:


> evening everyone. I'm on a Stephen King fix right now. I just finished 'Salem's Lot and am now reading Gerald's Game. Woo.



*Rob ... have you seen "1408" ????? *


----------



## Tinker-tude

coastermom said:


> So to all the homies with snow ...PLEASE Send some here for the 24th of Dec. I could use a white Christmas . It has been years for us here . Though they are calling for a dusting maybe this Sunday .



Jared keeps saying he wishes he lived somewhere with snow.  I grew up in it and I'm glad I don't have to drive in it anymore.  All of the cousins who grew up in CA wishing for snow are now living in places like MN, ID, WI.  They get plenty of snow now!  How do you NOT get a bunch of snow for Christmas in NY?



> My youngest turns 3 on Saturday so we are going on a sleigh ride...there must be snow for that!!!
> Take it easy Homies ...BBL




My youngest turns 3 in a week!  Boy or girl?  Mine is a crazy climbing handful.  He climbs up tall backed chairs to get to the higher book shelves to throw books all over the room.  There's no such thing as keeping anything out of his paws.




marciemi said:


> But...here's the problem.  In the afternoon, the plows came through.  Well, we still have leaves on our trees and the previous weekend we'd raked a huge pile of them out front of the house to be picked up.  And then it snowed last Monday and covered them up.  Most melted before Thanksgiving, but of course with the holiday, they didn't bother picking them up.
> 
> Well, when they plowed, they basically lifted TONS of leaves up and just dumped them all over our lawn, mixed in with the wet snow.  Just a huge mess!  So we spent a couple hours last night RAKING LEAVES in the SNOW!!!   Since there would obviously be no point to putting them back in the street, we had to rake wet leaves into garbage bags and take them to our "outdoor trash" location and dump them.  Ended up with nearly 15 bags of leaves.  Yeah, in the 14 degree wind chill you can imagine how much fun that was!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up.  A hectic day today so I know I won't have any time.  Everyone have a great day and I'll be looking forward to the ornament exchange info!!




Ooooo, ouch!  My fingers and toes hurt for you.  We've never lived anywhere that picked up leaves.  We always try to live in the boonies for privacy, so we use our leaves for mulch.  We never need THAT much mulch, though....




ky07 said:


> *Went over pretty good Mac
> Dw took the last piece to work with her today
> So I guess next time I will have to make three instead of 2  *




I WANT YOUR RECIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
May I have it, pretty please with whipped cream on top?




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *HO HO HO ... We've finally got some snow ...
> 
> Afternoon all ... *



Hooray!  As late as it showed up, you'll probably have it until June.


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *OH yeah,26 no matter were your at is cold!!
> This has been the coldest fall too date in FLA
> 
> We use the A-C not the heat here this time of year!!
> 
> With that I'll catcha homies in the morning!!Night ALL!*




I hope things warm up for you, Duckster!  But what if your thermometer just gets really confused by anything under 52?  What if it's really 29 degrees?  You'd feel dumb about whining then, wouldn't you? She says from her balmy 33 degrees in MS....




macraven said:


> with the wind chill, it is cold here
> but with the straight temps, you all beat me in having the coldest spot tonight.
> it's 31 here now but will dip later tonight.
> 
> 
> i kind of liked the cold air today.
> this is the first time for me to go out to the store.
> and i spent the time at kmart........
> i went and shopped and forgot to buy the stuff i really needed like toilet paper and sandwich baggies.......
> 
> i bought laundry detergent and something else.
> dang, can't even remember what that something else was now.....
> 
> 
> but, it felt so good on my leg standing, kind of, outside in the cold air.
> i didn't have to do the icing on it when i got home.
> 20 minutes outside really helped me with the leg today.
> i haven't felt this good in months.





I do that all the time when I'm shopping.  Even when I make a list, I don't look at it often enough in the store.  So many shiny things....  
Don't worry about the toilet paper.  You can all stick your buns out the back door, and anything foreign will just crack off in a few minutes.

You spent 20 mintes in the bitter cold and you feel better for it?  That's really great, in a sick and wrong way.  I hope your leg is recovering well and you're not in too much pain.  I hope you're getting plenty of the shut-eye sleep stuff done.  That's an important job, and only YOU can do it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> ooh, i like mr king a lots also.....
> 
> 
> do you have a favorite of his?
> 
> 
> you would love hhn andy.......
> if you like mr king, you would like hhn..........
> 
> 
> bonny is shaking her head yes
> donald duck and the mrs are shaking their head yes
> patster is nodding along also.....



*  Oh yes ... you will LOVE HHN!!!*



macraven said:


> speaking of bonny............
> 
> she changed her avator again.
> 
> she took out the body guard that was with her in her avator....
> 
> and she has taken down the halloween decorations.......
> 
> oh my...


*
... yes, but we keep some Halloween decorations up in our house all year long ...  *



Tinker-tude said:


> Hooray!  As late as it showed up, you'll probably have it until June.


*
 ... in previous years we've had snow for over a month and a half already so this is definitely a treat.  I'm hoping the snow will be gone by the end of March then I'll only have to put up with it for 3 months, rather than 5 or 6 ... *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all..
Running late,have a great day everyone!!*


----------



## circelli

]My youngest turns 3 in a week! Boy or girl? Mine is a crazy climbing handful. He climbs up tall backed chairs to get to the higher book shelves to throw books all over the room. There's no such thing as keeping anything out of his paws





> [/QUOTE





> My youngin is a boy!!!  It is all about SPIDER MAN right now....and of course trucks!!
> Thank goodness there is not too much climbing but he does love sitting on the bar stools in the kitchen instead of the chairs


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning homies  *


----------



## macraven

morning homies....


----------



## marciemi

Ugh - another 3-5 inches today.  My husband did the drive before work and I've been out twice already and am going to do one more pass I guess before I leave for work here.  So, when's summer?  And who wanted all this snow?  Just stop by, we have plenty!

We've never lived anywhere where they didn't pick up leaves in the street.  The truck they use looks like the old "Snuffleophagus" (sp?) from Sesame Street.  Big long nose like an elephant that sucks up all the leaves!

I had to make a special TP run yesterday too - guess it's a common problem!

Andy, I read Salem's Lot when I was about 12 and still haven't gotten over it.  Don't read (or watch!) anything like that these days or I'd never sleep!

Sharon - glad to see you around here!  Enjoy having your son home for some time off.  Bet he'll be really glad to leave the cold and head back by the time the break's over!  (Shoot, I'm ready to leave now!)

Have a great day everyone - especially if it doesn't include shoveling like mine does!   Off to do that AGAIN, and then head to work.  Yeah, this just sounds like a winner of a day!


----------



## kesharn81

nice...


----------



## macraven

kesharn81 said:


> nice...



   
to

kesharn81

the latest homie here born in 1981 ?......woo hoo.


come back and hang around for a bit.
we just yak about universal, disney, the weather, vacations, tips, people, and anything and everything that pops up.

it is the Something about Nothing thread.
we are a conversation thread that always welcomes everyone here.


glad you stopped by and come back real soon!


----------



## macraven

marcie, you know you love it.......





fun in Wisconsin......









marcie's son... 









marcie with her new toy...


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> evening everyone. I'm on a Stephen King fix right now. I just finished 'Salem's Lot and am now reading Gerald's Game. Woo.


any mention of my hero will bring me out of the woodworkhe is the man, quality fell off quite a bit-accident &; all, came back rather nicely w/Duma Key imoSalems Lot is great book, my favs r:It, The Stand, Pet Cemetary, The Shining, Cujo, Dead Zone& the Dark Tower Series.short stories written under Bachman pretty good too...so, u all well?  got ur Xmas shopping squared away?believe u need snowplows up in the frozen tundra, im still relying on slave (son) labor...if he wants to eat that is!


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm...that is one ugly post?!? wonder if scripts were disabled while i was mia?  help


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

... it's darn cold here today (14F, with windchill -4F) ... when is Spring???*


----------



## Sharon G

keishashadow said:


> any mention of my hero will bring me out of the woodworkhe is the man, quality fell off quite a bit-accident &; all, came back rather nicely w/Duma Key imoSalems Lot is great book, my favs r:It, The Stand, Pet Cemetary, The Shining, Cujo, Dead Zone& the Dark Tower Series.short stories written under Bachman pretty good too...so, u all well?  got ur Xmas shopping squared away?believe u need snowplows up in the frozen tundra, im still relying on slave (son) labor...if he wants to eat that is!



That accident really did him in for a long time. 

I lost my slave (son) labor to sunny Florida...it's going to be a long winter.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy homies!!

I complain about the cold when everyone has too deal with snow..I'll stop complaining..

I love Steven King books and movies!!As far as movies The Stand and books The Shining..

Got the PM mac 

Hellow too anyone I forgot to mention *


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> That accident really did him in for a long time.
> 
> I lost my slave (son) labor to sunny Florida...it's going to be a long winter.


 
hang in there...know it's tuff when the kiddos leave the nest, yet i dread when youngest does seems as though i've had kiddos home forever 

(i told him he can come back home after college & live...like forever or until loans r paid off lol)

mr king has a new book out, think it's short stories? really haven't seen any reviews, anybody read it yet?

so strange, seems as though my posts r ok on laptop?  had some issues w/desktop today as to what i think was a minor virus/hijack, kept bumping me off home page to AOL  .  Guess i'll just keep the security high & run full Norton scans, fingers crossed.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!!!

I'm so excited for the ornament exchange!!!


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> ... it's darn cold here today (14F, with windchill -4F) ... when is Spring???*



Well................you DO live in CANADA, ey'  
They don't call it "The Great White North" for nothing!!

When I hit the powerball, I'll move us all to Orlando


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Well................you DO live in CANADA, ey'
> They don't call it "The Great White North" for nothing!!
> 
> When I hit the powerball, I'll move us all to Orlando



 for the cannucks



   for us..... 
i'll start packing my bags


----------



## ky07

*Stopped by to goodnight homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## coastermom

Had the kids christmas photo taken tonight . This after a long day at Work  , then bowling for DD and HW with all three. I am exhausted. 

Going to bed now 
Just wanted to pop in and say HI 
let Mac know I got her PM and am on the case to get the perfect ornament   for my exchange .. I am so  about this . 

Got to do lots of Christmas stuff and cleaning in the morning so Off I go ...


GOOD NIGHT TO ALL ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Well................you DO live in CANADA, ey'
> They don't call it "The Great White North" for nothing!!






Akdar said:


> When I hit the powerball, I'll move us all to Orlando


----------



## macraven

when akdar moves us, i get to sit by the window.

calling dibbs on that right now!




bonny, you beat me.
it is much colder where you are than where i am...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> when akdar moves us, i get to sit by the window.
> 
> calling dibbs on that right now!
> ;\


 





macraven said:


> bonny, you beat me.
> it is much colder where you are than where i am...


*Yep ... it's now -9F with no windchill 

... by early next week, temps are forecasted to be about 37F ... no wonder so many people get sick at this time of year

I'd definitely take the temps Orlando is having any day instead of what we've got *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all!!*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## keishashadow

morning todd & the rest of y'all

raining & 40 degrees here-yesterday was sunny , supposed to drop to the teens tonight...oh goody, goody gumdrops!

imo powerball is cursed, seems as though everybody who wins winds up spiraling out of control...course, i'd like to give it a shot...probably better odds digging in my back yard for diamonds 

so, who has started their hoiliday baking?  thus far, i bought hershey kisses (hid a bag for the cookies )


----------



## macraven

morning everyone.


keisha, holiday baking..... 

i just buy a couple bags of cheetos and call it good.


i shop christmas eve.
i have plenty of time still.


----------



## marciemi

Morning all!  3 with a wind chill of -13F here this morning!   And my wimpy friend once AGAIN cancelled on me.  Had to go swim at the Y instead, which is probably good since I'm swimming in my first meet (in 25 years or so!) this Saturday.

Mac - the snowblower definitely isn't MY toy.  I'm scared of the darn thing!  I shoveled (yes, the old fashioned way) 3 times yesterday.  But, on the plus side, no snow to shovel today!

Janet - my son made gingerbread cookies last night if that counts.  Otherwise, I don't do baking! We celebrated Christmas while we were home over Thanksgiving with all the family, so we really won't be doing much over Christmas itself.  Going skiing the weekend after, that's about it.  

Think pretty much all my shopping is done.  On the minus side, looking at our credit card statement, unfortunately that means that all the bills are coming in now too!   

Heading off to pick up the car at the dealer in a bit here  (Nothing exciting, oil change and some kind of warranty update safety thingie).  Then hopefully enough time to pick up my ornament.  I've narrowed it down to two - guess I'll see what I can find!

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
How nutty can weather men get cause they keep saying for our area that temps are dropping due to artic air coming thru and how cold its going to get and we are below the average temps
Duh hello its winter time    *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Thursday all ... *


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking about the threads lately but decided to pop in and say "hello".  

For any of you in Northern NJ (or thereabouts) you can thank me.... I bought a snow blower last week.  This means that it won't snow here.  Ever.  You're welcome!   

Happy Thursday!
E


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow from Florida E!!Welcome to the koolest thread on the boards..

mac The official greeter will welcome you soon.*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
quick fly by....
I haven't been able to get over here and read in a couple of days. just crazy/busy and it's not even about Christmas stuff.

Mac- I got the PM the other day of who I have for ornament exchange. Thanks!


I have to restart my computer about 5 times/day lately b/c microsoft internet explorer doesn't work or come in. I don't know what the problem is  

DH had some car problems again(brakes weren't working). Took in his car yest and picked it up last night. Cost another $800 to fix   Between my van and his car, I htink we spent at least $1,500 the last 3 weeks on repairs   Not happy about that.
I hate winter  

Getting kids' ADHD meds changed b/c insurance won't cover what we had them on. Another headache  Too many phone calls on that. have to have hte kids' go on short-acting meds now instead of long acting which sucks.  

Ok, gotta run. Will be gone all afternoon.

have a good day everyone


----------



## macraven

to the newest homie that has come to us on a thursday....



EPRV We love Disney

and Miss E has magical powers to make all the snow fall in orlando this year...

she bought a real big snowblower... 



welcome to the thread.
just jump in at any time and talk, talk, talk, talk......

we are always talking "something about nothing here..."


----------



## macraven

i've been out of the house 3 different times today.
if i put it all together, i've been away from the computer since 8:45 this morning until 2:50 today.

that must be a new record for me.... 

i did have the taste for fruitcake.
drove to all the places around town and within a 20 mile range looking for fruitcake.

ended up buying those dinky rectangular fruitcakes from the grocery store.
it doesn't taste like the real thing but it's better than nothing.

now to make the coffee and eat all the fruitcake up.
wait, i don't have to rush.....
no one in my house likes the stuff....


lucky me!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

EPRV We love Disney *... make yourself at home, we don't bite!*




roseprincess said:


> I have to restart my computer about 5 times/day lately b/c microsoft internet explorer doesn't work or come in. I don't know what the problem is


*
Precisely why I switched to Firefox ... once I did - problems were gone.  I just deleted IE all together  *



macraven said:


> i did have the taste for fruitcake.
> drove to all the places around town and within a 20 mile range looking for fruitcake.
> 
> ended up buying those dinky rectangular fruitcakes from the grocery store.
> it doesn't taste like the real thing but it's better than nothing!


*
Mac ... I have a recipe for fruitcake that my grandmother used to make ... if I can find it, I'll send it to you (the recipe ... not the fruitcake  )*


----------



## circelli

Hey Homies Guess what!!!!

Merry Christmas to me!!!  My in laws just gave my husband and I an all inclusive FREE holiday to Cancun, Mexico!!! 
I know it's not Universal but we have more fun there with the kids!!! 
No snow today (well a little) but it is freakin COLD 

Talk at ya later!!

hmmm I LOVE THE ORNAMENT EXCHANGE!!!


----------



## scotlass

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking about the threads lately but decided to pop in and say "hello".
> 
> For any of you in Northern NJ (or thereabouts) you can thank me.... I bought a snow blower last week.  This means that it won't snow here.  Ever.  You're welcome!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> E



Hey Youse.....

   

Stick around....


----------



## keishashadow

things working better for me today, just slow...worms, trojans, countrymen ; think it's the result of too much online shopping

i've never eaten a cheeto or a gingerbread cookie...wonder what im missing?



EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking about the threads lately but decided to pop in and say "hello".
> 
> For any of you in Northern NJ (or thereabouts) you can thank me.... I bought a snow blower last week. This means that it won't snow here. Ever. You're welcome!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> E


 
how about throwing some no-snow mojo a bit out west 



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow from Florida E!!Welcome to the koolest thread on the boards..*
> 
> _*mac The official greeter will welcome you soon.*_


 
guess it's official, we're all kewl/cool/kool...don't drink the kool aid



circelli said:


> Hey Homies Guess what!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!! My in laws just gave my husband and I an all inclusive FREE holiday to Cancun, Mexico!!!
> I know it's not Universal but we have more fun there with the kids!!!
> No snow today (well a little) but it is freakin COLD
> 
> Talk at ya later!!
> 
> hmmm I LOVE THE ORNAMENT EXCHANGE!!!


 
 u must've been very good this year, congrats!  so, u taking the kiddos or is it a grown up trip?


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Hey Homies Guess what!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!  My in laws just gave my husband and I an all inclusive FREE holiday to Cancun, Mexico!!!
> I know it's not Universal but we have more fun there with the kids!!!
> No snow today (well a little) but it is freakin COLD
> 
> Talk at ya later!!
> 
> hmmm I LOVE THE ORNAMENT EXCHANGE!!!





i don't know if mom ever told you about me.
i was the kid they never talked about.

now that is out in the open and you know now we are related, when do i start to pack for our family trip to mexico?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well its almost the weekend.So I might pop in Universal too see the Manhiem Steamrollers and the grinch!! 

See you there Todd and Bev and hopefully inkognito!!

Hey kiesha whats wrong with the KOOL AID It might be 80proof sometimes!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## circelli

No kiddies!!!  First time EVER!!

Sorry Mac but...there are only 2 tickets!!!  Mine & hubbies!!

I guess that is something to look forward to instead of shoveling snow, snow and MORE snow!!! 

I am ALWAYS a good girl!!


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> No kiddies!!!  First time EVER!!
> 
> Sorry Mac but...there are only 2 tickets!!!  Mine & hubbies!!
> 
> I guess that is something to look forward to instead of shoveling snow, snow and MORE snow!!!
> 
> I am ALWAYS a good girl!!



*Good try mac 

Well Homies Im spent-tired-wore out and hungery..Wake YA'LL in the morning.. and its not even FridayGoodnight all!! *


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Well circelli ... just wanted to say that you're not alone with shoveling ... I just got back in from shoveling for the 2nd time in 24 hours ... 

... more on the way later this weekend too 

And congrats about the trip ... have fun and I wish you could take us all with you!!*


----------



## roseprincess

Welcome to all the new homies here   


To the friendly lurker that is Matthew's and Chrissy's friend, thank you for offering the vanilla ice cream(custard) to Chrissy today! That caught me by surprise, as I wasn't looking. I was yaking with another mom. Chrissy and I say "thank you". Made my day   That was very sweet and thoughtful of you    I didn't find out about it til the kids and I were in the van going home. Matthew brought it up to me. Thanks again! 


Hi to all  

Ok, going to watch ER now.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## roseprincess

circelli said:


> Hey Homies Guess what!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!  My in laws just gave my husband and I an all inclusive FREE holiday to Cancun, Mexico!!!
> I know it's not Universal but we have more fun there with the kids!!!
> No snow today (well a little) but it is freakin COLD
> 
> Talk at ya later!!
> 
> hmmm I LOVE THE ORNAMENT EXCHANGE!!!


I'm jealous!  
Congrats! THat was so nice of your in-laws to do that for you and your DH


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well its almost the weekend.So I might pop in Universal too see the Manhiem Steamrollers and the grinch!!
> 
> See you there Todd and Bev and hopefully inkognito!!
> 
> *


Yup...I'll be there for the 8pm show.


----------



## macraven

are you going to take pictures for us?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Yes Todd ... please take pics for us ... pretty please??*


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all. hope all is well


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Well................you DO live in CANADA, ey'
> They don't call it "The Great White North" for nothing!!


*
Hey Mike ... this one is for you ... *


----------



## coastermom

circelli said:


> Hey Homies Guess what!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!  My in laws just gave my husband and I an all inclusive FREE holiday to Cancun, Mexico!!!
> I know it's not Universal but we have more fun there with the kids!!!
> No snow today (well a little) but it is freakin COLD
> 
> Talk at ya later!!
> 
> hmmm I LOVE THE ORNAMENT EXCHANGE!!!





OH MY a free vacation ... and the kids are not going... PLEASE SEND YOUR in laws to me ... I want that gift . I am only going to get a lousey gift card or 50 cash . BUT they did give us money for a house years ago so I guess it is kind of OK.


----------



## donaldduck352

*GOOD MORNING ITS FRIDAY!!!!*


----------



## circelli

Okay now that everyone wants to join me on my holiday......it doesn't happen till the end of February!!! But now I have something to look forward to while shoveling the snow!! 
My inlaws are well......inlaws, they can really pull trhu sometimes tho!!! 
Doing my shopping for the ornament exchange today....and the boys are seeing Santa at the mall.  I hope they don;t ask to climb up on the roof of the mall to see the reindeer!! 
Hopefully I will get to read up on youse tonight!!
Have a great day!!


----------



## ky07

*  Good friday morning homies  *


----------



## macraven

morning homies.....


friday is here!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Good Friday Morning all!  

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!

Cold and sunny here.  No snow.  Figures.


----------



## Sharon G

circelli said:


> Hey Homies Guess what!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!  My in laws just gave my husband and I an all inclusive FREE holiday to Cancun, Mexico!!!
> I know it's not Universal but we have more fun there with the kids!!!
> No snow today (well a little) but it is freakin COLD
> 
> Talk at ya later!!
> 
> hmmm I LOVE THE ORNAMENT EXCHANGE!!!



Cancun without the kids! Can we all take turns being related to your in-laws?!   Your going to have so much fun.


----------



## Sharon G

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Well circelli ... just wanted to say that you're not alone with shoveling ... I just got back in from shoveling for the 2nd time in 24 hours ...
> 
> ... more on the way later this weekend too
> 
> And congrats about the trip ... have fun and I wish you could take us all with you!!*



I'm counting my lucky stars, we have not had any measurable snow here in my part of Maine yet. It's just a matter of time thou...


----------



## Sharon G

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Good Friday Morning all!
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Cold and sunny here.  No snow.  Figures.



Morning E! A big welcome from Maine. 
I love the picture of the 3 critters bopping around in your avatar.


----------



## circelli

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Good Friday Morning all!
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Cold and sunny here.  No snow.  Figures.



Today it is sunny but COLD!!!! 
It always is that way don't cha think!!!
Maybe if we buy a new lawn mower the grass would stop growing....for us to cut it that is(that's when we complain it is too hot!!)!!! 
Welcome EPRV!!!!


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse......

Bought my ornament today.....on my way to post it......!!  

I can believe just how excited I am about it......I LOVE CHRISTMAS !!!


We had snow all week and it looked so festive,but as the boy is carol singing at the switchin on of the lights in our town tomorrow its changed to bouncing icy rain !! 

Typical.... 

Hope youse are all  ...


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Good Friday Morning all!
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Cold and sunny here.  No snow.  Figures.






i'll trade weather with you.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> are you going to take pictures for us?


Nah...I won't take my camera for the concert. I have a feeling it's going to be standing room only...like Mardi Gras. It would just be too much of a pain to fool with the camera.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies- 
quick fly by...
Had a challenging day today. I am not feeling well today, a little under the weather. 
THen I'm watching chick flicks this morning ..the movie "Love Actually". Was on USA and is edited(glad it was edited). I need to back away from the chick flicks as I get emotional. I should have taken a nap instead. 
THen my toilet is stuck and overflowing. Been plunging on and off for 2 hrs.
I think the toilet is winning. I have been praying over the toilet to please flush  I hope God is listening to me on that  

Now I have to go out in below 0 windchill to pick the kids up from the bus stop. 


Todd and donaldduck- have a great time at the Manheim Steamroller concert!

Hi to all!


----------



## circelli

Yay for me!!!!! 
I actually purchased an ornament for the exchange today, will get it in the mail this weekend!! 
Holy crap batman......the snow is falling here!!!  I do believe there will be shovelling involved 
Have great Friday night to you all!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon/evening all ...

... well not sure what's up with the weather ... a day ago we had Winter and today it's melting ...  *


----------



## circelli

Please tell me how to set the correct time for me!!!!
I know we are in different time zones BUT before daylight savings it was all good now it is just goofy!!! 
bonny no shovelling for you today!!!
I want this snow for my sons sleigh ride tomorrow night so no complaining here!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Please tell me how to set the correct time for me!!!!
> I know we are in different time zones BUT before daylight savings it was all good now it is just goofy!!!
> bonny no shovelling for you today!!!
> I want this snow for my sons sleigh ride tomorrow night so no complaining here!!





as i am typing this post, it is 5:20 pm central standard time.

are you talking about setting the time zone for the disboard?

i have tried that many times but it doesn't take.
it has a mind of it's own...


----------



## circelli

Thanks Mac!!!

Sometimes I just get anal about things...no biggie!!!

Sometime the time is close other times it is waaaaaayyyyyy off!!!


----------



## macraven

you know, that has always bugged me.

the time listed for the posts have been off for a long time.

i have reset my local time in the set up and it just doesn't take.

one of these days i should pm the tech support for more help on it.


when i find the answer, you will be the first person i share it with.

i'm anal also.....


----------



## keishashadow

hey all...

a review of the concert would suffice have fun

it's snowing & didn't break 20 degrees today, brrrr; guess winter is here...wish we all had trip to cancun in Feb to keep us going (imo a perfect time to avoid cabin fever )


----------



## marciemi

Mac - I hung out back on the tech board for awhile when the time first got messed up years ago.  Lots of people complained, they actually got it right for a little while, and then it got messed up again.  The tech support people don't know any more than we do.  My clock is off by almost exactly a half hour.  

Mailed my ornament yesterday!   

Spent the last couple hours working on an application with my oldest for this summer.  Kind of a "pre-college" application.  All of the military academies offer a type of summer program the summer between your junior and senior years.  The window for the Air Force Academy (which is his first choice) opened this week, so we had to compile all the data from the counselors and are in the midst of working on the required resume stuff.  Incidentally, as of the end of last semester, he's #1 in his class of 419!    That'll probably change after this semester though as other kids start picking up AP classes as well.  Unfortunately, the college class he's taking (and has an A in) doesn't figure into his GPA.  (But he does get credit for).  

Well, I think it's time for a break so I'm going to go chill a bit!  (Easy to do in this climate!)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> bonny no shovelling for you today!!!



*... well not today, but certainly tomorrow ... it's snowing out as I type this ... *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great weekend!


----------



## macraven

metro, i hope your weekend is a great one.  have fun at the concert tonight.  i understand the no pictures but let us know the songs they did if you can remember them.

many of us in the northern part of the states have snow.


if all of us that get lots of it, maybe there is a way we could freeze it into snowballs and ship it to you for christmas.......

just think of all the people you could zap with a snowball... 

i think everybody likes a little snow at the holiday time!


----------



## circelli

We are getting ANOTHER snow fall as we speak (type!!).  Just thought I would take a quick break from getting ready for the little guys birthday party with family because DH took the boys to a play place!!!
I would like to go back to bed but then the house wouldn't get decorated!!! 
Maybe I need a little mystery person to help me  
Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Spent the last couple hours working on an application with my oldest for this summer. Kind of a "pre-college" application. All of the military academies offer a type of summer program the summer between your junior and senior years. The window for the Air Force Academy (which is his first choice) opened this week, so we had to compile all the data from the counselors and are in the midst of working on the required resume stuff. Incidentally, as of the end of last semester, he's #1 in his class of 419!  That'll probably change after this semester though as other kids start picking up AP classes as well. Unfortunately, the college class he's taking (and has an A in) doesn't figure into his GPA. (But he does get credit for).
> 
> Well, I think it's time for a break so I'm going to go chill a bit! (Easy to do in this climate!)


 
hey all, drive by before i start running errands...WM on a Saturday/death wish lol

marci never heard of this program before, do u have a link or is it thru the guidance office ; is it also congressional appointment?  good luck to jr!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday all ... 

Todd, have a great time tonight!!  

Circelli - be glad you're getting snow ... we're getting freezing rain *


----------



## ky07

Evening homies
Snow and freezing rain here too and wrecks everywhere and even tried to make it to get DW and DS meds and couldn't cause the car was sliding everywhere


----------



## macraven

have lots of snow here now where i am.

would be nice if we have snow christmas eve and day.


if we have lots, i'll make an igloo.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> have lots of snow here now where i am.
> 
> would be nice if we have snow christmas eve and day.
> 
> 
> if we have lots, i'll make an igloo.



*Yeah Dw wants snow for Christmas and Ds's want snow to get out of school but me I want the sun , warmth and fun at Universal and everyone else can have the snow  *


----------



## donaldduck352

* I didnt go tonight.I was so looking forward to that concert.Family problems got in the way!!

Family problem resolved!!
 Tommorow we will be there early.I will take pics of the parade and the Grinch and post for all to enjoy!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Yeah Dw wants snow for Christmas and Ds's want snow to get out of school but me I want the sun , warmth and fun at Universal and everyone else can have the snow  *



 Thats the way too think man!!


----------



## ky07

*Ok spoke too soon Dw said she would rather have Universal too    *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Ok spoke too soon Dw said she would rather have Universal too    *



* Buy memories not gifts,they last longer *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*I'd rather be in Florida at Universal than put up with the crappy weather we're having ... I'd even take snow over freezing rain any day

... I think I'll just get out my ice skates and skate down the street rather than walk - it would be much safer!*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


The freezin rain we've had stopped today so the boy got to do his carol singing.

The winter sun even came out.....unfortunately it had zero heat in it and it was still bloomin cold !!

My mate played Santa for the kids and I really think he has found his calling,he was amasing.

He was running round giving high fives and break dancing on the stage......the kids LOVED him !!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies-
Our toilet woes resolved yest  . Toilet flushed well once the kids got home from school yest. Praise God! (Don't know if anyone was wanting to know or not  ).

Been very busy today. DS played his clarinet w/ some other band kids at the school pancake breakfast holiday thing this morning. We didn't do the breakfast part, just the band part and then checked out the gift shop part. After that, we went to a children's holiday party for special needs kids, thru our township. We go every yr. Can't pass up free lunch and Santa shows up with gifts for the kids  . I think this is the 8th yr we have attended (I thought it was 7yrs, but DH reminded me it is the 8th yr we have attended). 


I have many pics to share from today, if anyone is interested in seeing them.

At the holiday pancake breakfast at school. Matthew is the one sitting, guess he felt more comfortable that way. The kids sounded great!










At the children's Christmas party today. Chrissy was spinning an ornament that was part of the table decoration. Kind of reminded of spinning a dreidel. 





The kids w/ Bearon Bear(mascot of our minor league baseball team in our town).


----------



## roseprincess

More pics:

DH with Bearon Bear.





Elf (Little People they are called). They were the entertainment.










My kids w/ Santa  





Matthew got the Wall-E DVD as a gift.





Chrissy got the Pokemon Diamond and Pearl DVD set, which she was ecstatic!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> hey all, drive by before i start running errands...WM on a Saturday/death wish lol
> 
> marci never heard of this program before, do u have a link or is it thru the guidance office ; is it also congressional appointment?  good luck to jr!



Busy day - quick Air Force Academy summer link for you Janet:

http://academyadmissions.com/admissions/summerseminar/costs.php

I have the links for the other academies too if you're interested, but their windows don't open until I think Jan 1 for Army and Feb 1 for Navy.  I know your son is younger than mine.  If you think he'd be interested, I'm guessing it would be for next summer.  I'd definitely recommend printing out the application this year, because come March 1st or so, it all disappears until the window opens next year.  So now we're scrambling to put together everything they want because you couldn't see it beforehand.  I did look at it all last winter, but didn't realize it would go away when the window closed.

No, there is no congressional appointment or anything for this, but Air Force at least says it's more competitive than getting into the academy itself.  They only take 350 kids for each of the two week-long sessions, so 700 total, versus about 1500 who would get into the academy.  When I was at this stage, although I was HEAVILY recruited by Air Force (for swimming), I didn't get into the summer seminar.  I did get into Army and Navy's and went to both.  I did get into the Air Force Academy itself however.  

Anyways, it's a good way to find out where you stand as far as admissions.  If you get into the summer seminar, of course you're not guaranteed to get into the academy, but it's a good start or indicator.  For the Naval Academy, your application for the summer program rolls right into your admission portfolio - you don't need to apply again.  The other two academies don't do it that way, though.  

Okay, the other links since I'm still typing:

Navy:

http://www.usna.edu/Admissions/selection.htm

Army:

http://admissions.usma.edu/MoreInfo/summer.cfm

I believe the Coast Guard Academy and Merchant Marine Academy have them as well, but Matt isn't really considering either of those so I don't have the info.  Is your son considering an academy?  Is he a sophomore now?  Good luck!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Just started snowing here are few hours ago....will try and get some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...I'm feeling a lot better than yesterday. I think I had some sort of 24 hour bug that started late Friday night.


----------



## ky07

*Morning homies
Glad your feeling better Todd  *


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

todd, i'm sorry you were under the weather and sick this weekend.

isn't that how it always goes, you have great plans for a friday, get a bug and feel sick but recover in time to go to work on monday.

some things just aren't aren't fair!!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!

we had freezing rain yesterday, then snow; all while i was out shopping 

glad DH came along or i would've sat until the snow plow/salt came thru...traction control on most of the way home (think windy back co road up &down hills, bleech)...didn't leave the house today give them time to do their thing .  gave me time to start a-wrapping the goodies & get ready for Steelers game 

todd - guess a 24 hr bug is better than a 48 hr one? glad ur feeling better surf the web & call us in the morning lol

marci - thanks for the links, im not sure if he is seriously interested in the academies...2 kids on street got appointments & seemed to like it...along with ex's cousin.  At least we can check it out now , guidance dept @ our school stinks.  PS is there any sort of alumni thing that would help ur sons get in?  imo, there should be a preference policy.  Im just not sure jr is miliatry material ; sure would be a good way to find out!

have a good day all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Well ... no more rain (or snow) thank goodness ... but it is a bit chilly here today (only 16F).

Glad to hear you're feeling better Todd ... bummer that you couldn't make the Mannheim concert last night.  I heard it was awesome.*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Went to the DVC/ DIS Podcast Dismeet this morning at Doorway to Dreams in the Chicago area (Woodfield Mall). Met at 8am!(too early for me, but went anyways). The usual DVC presentation, CMs trying to sell DVC and points, which I resist anyways. I only went to the Meet to meet up with some Disers  
Met up with Geffric( Mac knows her), CarolAnneC, Crissup, Dan Murphy(I think most of you know Dan), Briar Rosie, and LaurieBearz  
One of the CMs there, as a hostess, was BethanyF (I know her from my school dist quite awhile ago)  She surprised me as she greeted me at the Doorway to Dreams entrance  as I didn't know she was working there.
There were a ton of other Disers(from the DIS podcast), but I don't know them. After the DVC presentation and some chatting, Geffric and I went to the Disney Store for awhile, then I went home.

I won a Lego car set, from Doorway to Dreams   
Unfortunately, I didn't take pics, as it was mostly a DVC presentation.


Hi to all   

Very tired now. I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## macraven

i'm not into the dvc thing of disney.  there are a few disney homies that are on this thread and i can only think of 2 that are into dvc.

but, if universal ever had *any type* of presentation within a 100 mile radius from me, i would be the first person to be there!!

have i ever told you how much i enjoy Universal....... 

whenever i go there, it is always the perfect vacation.
i get to relax and not have to plan the days in advance.
HHN is the only time i do plan but not much to that except to be in the park before 5:00........ 

i truly enjoy the parks there, the hotels are super and i have not had a horrible meal in the parks.
city walk is good also.

some day i hope to make it there when it is Christmas time.
but then, i wouldn't be living up here in the north when that happens.
i want to meet the Grinch so bad!!
he's my type of person  

with snow and ice, getting out of chicago can be iffy on some dates.

i stay home and don't travel during the winter time.
winter and airports are don't always agree 

i was counting on my fingers the number of homies on this thread that get cold, ice or snow during the winter time.

i think there are a lot of them!

i do wish i was in the minority for that.....


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> i'm not into the dvc thing of disney.  there are a few disney homies that are on this thread and i can only think of 2 that are into dvc.
> 
> but, if universal ever had *any type* of presentation within a 100 mile radius from me, i would be the first person to be there!!
> 
> have i ever told you how much i enjoy Universal.......
> 
> whenever i go there, it is always the perfect vacation.
> i get to relax and not have to plan the days in advance.
> HHN is the only time i do plan but not much to that except to be in the park before 5:00........
> 
> i truly enjoy the parks there, the hotels are super and i have not had a horrible meal in the parks.
> city walk is good also.
> 
> some day i hope to make it there when it is Christmas time.
> but then, i wouldn't be living up here in the north when that happens.
> i want to meet the Grinch so bad!!
> he's my type of person
> 
> with snow and ice, getting out of chicago can be iffy on some dates.
> 
> i stay home and don't travel during the winter time.
> winter and airports are don't always agree
> 
> i was counting on my fingers the number of homies on this thread that get cold, ice or snow during the winter time.
> 
> i think there are a lot of them!
> 
> i do wish i was in the minority for that.....


I agree, I'm not into the DVC spiel either. I just go to do the Meet only   I don't have the $$ for that kind of thing. Peeps that do, more power to them   I was told the peep that coordinated this DIS podcast meet, it was supposed to be a non- pressure DVC presentation. Well... the CMs were pressuring to sell this morning  

I was thinking earlier, it would be very nice to have a Universal store. Even if it's at Woodfield Mall, tho it would have to probably be at the other end of the mall, far away from the Doorway to Dreams. Too much fighting and name calling between the 2 stores    
The main CM that did the DVC presentation this AM was really against Universal   

Hey Mac, maybe you and I should start a Universal store at the mall ??   Just a thought.
I know a long time ago, Woodfield had a Warner Brothers store, selling clothes,etc. It closed quite awhile ago.


----------



## macraven

i don't do the woodfield mall.
i can't stand it.

there are better malls near me.

woodfield mall is one and a half hour drive for me one way.....
nothing there that is of interest to me to go that far


----------



## marciemi

Janet - yeah, you could at least have him apply for the summer stuff and get an idea of the odds of him getting in, and then if he goes for a week, a good idea of whether or not it's for him.  Hey, it's a free education, right?!    Our guys wouldn't get any actual advantage, but since they have to do interviews, etc., it would be a way of them presenting that they know what they're getting into and are serious about it.  On the flip side, though, then they have to work just as hard to convince them that they're doing it for themselves, not mom and dad.  

Mac, I wish I wasn't in the majority of snow/ice folks either.  8-12 inches they're now saying for tomorrow night into Tuesday?!  We got another few yesterday and I'm sick of it already!  Matt starts his first Physical Therapy (he messed up his knee and back in soccer) Tuesday and I really hope it's not cancelled because it was hard to get in for this!

I did my first Masters' Swim Meet last night.  Qualified for nationals in the 50 free and 50 back.  Swam 3 other events and got 4 firsts and a second overall.  Kind of combined all ages and genders so really weird.  Anyways, Royce taped my 50 with the camera.  Tried to put it on youtube, but I don't know if it will work.  Try this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rb_Rbvcrew

I'm the one in blue cap in the middle of the field (who wins!  ).  I'm sore today, but I think it's from the cold water and cold air more than the actual swimming.  I could just feel my neck and shoulder muscles tightening up as I jumped in each time!  Off to do Christmas cards - enjoy!  Oh, and Katie - before you make too much fun of my time, this was a Short Course Meters pool, not yards, which I've never swam in before.  Still a pretty pathetic time, but not quite as bad!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*I'm with you Mac ... while it might be good for some people, we would never buy into DVC   *


----------



## Metro West

Hey guys...thanks for all the well wishes. Just stopping by on my way to bed and I don't know about some of you but...I wasn't happen with The Amazing Race winners. Nick and Starr ran a good race but I never liked Nick from the beginning. I was hoping Ken and Tina would beat them but they stole the moment when Ken pulled out the rings and had everyone in tears. 

Have a good Monday!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Ja
> Mac, I wish I wasn't in the majority of snow/ice folks either.  8-12 inches they're now saying for tomorrow night into Tuesday?!  We got another few yesterday and I'm sick of it already!  Matt starts his first Physical Therapy (he messed up his knee and back in soccer) Tuesday and I really hope it's not cancelled because it was hard to get in for this!
> 
> I did my first Masters' Swim Meet last night.  Qualified for nationals in the 50 free and 50 back.  Swam 3 other events and got 4 firsts and a second overall.  Kind of combined all ages and genders so really weird.  Anyways, Royce taped my 50 with the camera.  Tried to put it on youtube, but I don't know if it will work.  Try this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rb_Rbvcrew
> 
> I'm the one in blue cap in the middle of the field (who wins!  ).  I'm sore today, but I think it's from the cold water and cold air more than the actual swimming.  I could just feel my neck and shoulder muscles tightening up as I jumped in each time!  Off to do Christmas cards - enjoy!  Oh, and Katie - before you make too much fun of my time, this was a Short Course Meters pool, not yards, which I've never swam in before.  Still a pretty pathetic time, but not quite as bad!




i think you did swimmingly great marci!
you know, katie the nemo fish is proud of you!!

but don't let her shave any initials into the side of your head cause you won. 

i was watching the local weather besides the weather channel and our newest snowfall will start sometime tuesday.  ours will be coming from the panhandle and can have a 1000 mile sweep up thru minnesota.
don't know yet how much we will be hit by but predicted to be a lot for us here.  what we received today was minor compared to what is coming soon.
i'm not sure you are in the forecast for tuesday storm coming in.
it will be a real snow system that hits.

how bad is matt's knee?  i'm doing PT now for mine and it is a slow process.
hopefully, his session won't be cancelled.  he can learn the exercises at home to help strengthen the quads and other muscles depending on what part he injured.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I'm with you Mac ... while it might be good for some people, we would never buy into DVC   *



i agree.  i would not like to be tied down to going at the same time each year.  paying a maintenance fee year round could add up and take from my vacay fund.
on the other hand, those that do own, enjoy it.





Metro West said:


> Hey guys...thanks for all the well wishes. Just stopping by on my way to bed and I don't know about some of you but...I wasn't happen with The Amazing Race winners. Nick and Starr ran a good race but I never liked Nick from the beginning. I was hoping Ken and Tina would beat them but they stole the moment when Ken pulled out the rings and had everyone in tears.
> 
> Have a good Monday!



Amazing race surprised me too metro.
when the people that i like don't win, i pout........ 

i think you should get monday off from work without having to use a vacation day.  you were sick on the weekend and robbed of YOUR time away from work.

i bet you are looking forward to next weekend.
stay well metro!


----------



## KStarfish82

Nice swim Marci!

The pool did look long so I assumed it was meters.  I was considering Masters back in the day....but I just don't have the time.  12 hour days and grad school kills my free time 

32 is a great time!  I never knew that the men and women swam in the same heats.

I think I'll make you a design that you can shave into your head for the next meet!

_Mac's just jealous...._


----------



## macraven

and where are the winter wonderland pictures kfish?
you know the ones you mentioned last night....




marci, see.....i told you she would do something pretty on the side of your head since you won.......isn't kfish the nicest homie ever to think of you....


----------



## KStarfish82

It melted before I got the chance....


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I think I'll pass on the shaved head thing!   I've been growing my hair out since we went to Disney in July of 2007 - nearly 18 months and I swear it's not any longer.  I only get it trimmed every couple months and lately I'm just telling them to trim the back (bottom) and bangs only since I'm trying to grow out the sides and back and I don't think it's any longer than when I started.  If I shaved it, it might be permanent!   

Well, Mac, we have the warning flashings on my weather channel toolbar.  Really annoying because when there's a warning, it also makes a kind of swooshing/flushing sound every 5 minutes or so.  I think it's new this year, and the first day it was just driving me crazy trying to figure out where this sound was coming from!  But anyway, it's saying 6 to 12 right now, and from the description, it sounds like the same one you're talking about from the panhandle.

I just came in from shoveling AGAIN - looks like we got another 4 inches or so and it's still snowing.  Shoveled about 3 inches yesterday before we left, and I know I shoveled Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.  I'm thinking maybe Friday was the only day I didn't shovel this week?!   Maybe from now on I just have to measure my good days in how much snow I have to shovel!  Sounds like tomorrow and Tuesday at least aren't going to be good days!

And the sad thing is that I was out there thinking "Well, at least it's warmer!"  Just checked the weather and it's a balmy 11!  And yes, that feels warm!  This morning I wanted to go out in the hot tub and loosen up after the swim yesterday, but when I checked the temp then it was -3, with a wind chill of -23!

Katie - I didn't know it would be like that either.  Thought it would be kind of by gender and age - you know, maybe combine a few age groups if there weren't enough.  Not just completely mixed.  But I think it was good because you got to swim where you were competitive.  I was most impressed with my seed times which I had to completely make up with a guess (because the Y where I work out doesn't have blocks and wouldn't let you dive in), then convert them to meters.  Yet on both my 50 and 100 free, I was within a second.  I guessed my 100 IM time would be about the same as my 100 back (since I'm fairly equal on back and fly, good on free and bad at breaststroke).  Well, yesterday my 100 back and 100 IM time were 6/100th's of a second apart, so I guess that was a good guess!

One thing was that the ref (judge, what do you call it in swimming?) came over to me after the 100 back and told me that my start was illegal and if it were a state meet I would have been disqualified.  Came home and looked it up and apparently that's changed since the old days when I swam 25 years ago.  Used to be able to start on the gutter, but I guess now your feet have to be under the surface of the water?!  Unfortunately, there's nowhere I can practice that either.  On the plus side, at least I didn't lose my goggles on any of my starts yesterday, which I was stressing about since my last start was about those 25 years ago, and I never wore my contacts back then when I swam!

Mac - I don't know what's up with Matt's knee.  I waited 1.5 hours with him for the doc and finally had to leave for work before he ever made it in.   So I'm getting it second hand.  Sounds something like loose bone chips in there that they're trying to move so they're not rubbing and making it hurt?   His back is the same thing he had problems with a year ago - easily fixable with about 3 PT sessions, but evidently easy to come back again too!  Guess we'll find out what they say Tuesday (hopefully!).

Good night all!


----------



## marciemi

KStarfish82 said:


> It melted before I got the chance....




If anyone wants some snow pics (or some snow!! ), I have plenty to spare!

And I had to stop working on Christmas cards because I ran out of ink AGAIN.  Have to run to Office Max tomorrow I guess!


----------



## KStarfish82

Yea, the ref is right.  You have to have your entire foot underneath the water...we have to watch our swimmers' toes to make sure that they don't poke out!


----------



## ky07

*  Good morning Homies  *


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hello everyone!

Happy Monday Morning to you all!  

I'm having an exciting week.  Several months ago I booked two nights at the Great Wolf Lodge, Poconos, PA for this coming weekend.  

Don't know if anyone has ever been there, but it should be a lot of fun.  It's a resort with an indoor waterpark.  We're planning on telling the kiddies this week.  It's an early Xmas gift....

So, the bad part is I have to get into a bathing suit.  In December. 
(let the screaming begin.....)

E


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Quick fly by but I had to share this MAGICAL santa with youse......

http://portablenorthpole.sympatico.msn.ca/home/

Your wee ones will love it.....and I defy any of youse to have a dry eye !!

I shed buckets when i showed the boy....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... 

Scotlass ... that Santa link is too precious ... I think I'll do one up and send it to hubby  *


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Happy Monday Morning to you all!
> 
> I'm having an exciting week.  Several months ago I booked two nights at the Great Wolf Lodge, Poconos, PA for this coming weekend.
> 
> Don't know if anyone has ever been there, but it should be a lot of fun.  It's a resort with an indoor waterpark.  We're planning on telling the kiddies this week.  It's an early Xmas gift....
> 
> So, the bad part is I have to get into a bathing suit.  In December.
> (let the screaming begin.....)
> 
> E




i think it was bubba's mom that stayed at Great Wolf Lodge.
if you check the trip reports, it should be in there.  take a look at it in case you have never been there before at the Lodge.

Their family loved it and had lots of pictures in their trip report.
if you have not been to the Great Wolf Lodge, check out her report and see the pics.

i might have this wrong but i think she mentioned the food they had there.

i think you will love it!
it is so beautiful in the pictures she shared with everyone.

i'm sure we will be hearing your kids squeal with excitement this weekend when you tell them the surprise.
what a good mom and dad youse guys are. 
i'm sure the kids will be doing this....  once you let them in on your secret trip!

the bathing suit issue i can not help with.
i haven't been in one in years..........


----------



## macraven

it is rare for me to complain on the forums.
everyone in the universal forums always play "nice" and everyone gets along.

if a homie has a different opinion on something that has been posted, it is done in a very non threatening way.  hard feelings are avoided then.  no matter what thread/forum it is in, we all get along well with each other.

i can't say i have ever seen a newbie come to the forums and get treated unkindly.
if they have questions, someone usually answers it the best way they can.

i do spend a lot of time trying to help those with a question.
i sometimes am able to find threads that i can link to the poster to for additional help.

some people say thank you and some don't.  that is not an issue for me.
people get busy and once they have the info they requested, they can plan their trip better.

last night i helped, or i thought i helped a new person on the forums.
they had a question about discounted rooms at universal.
sad to say, it blew up in my face.

i am not used to a rude and sarcastic reply in the universal forums when i spend the time to help someone.

now i ask myself, do i continue to help others when they have questions, or just let the post go unanswered.  i'm torn on what to do now.

when i see a post that no one has responded to, i try my best to find an answer for that poster.  a newbie that is ignored with a question will not come back for help.  many here on the universal forums have a lot of knowledge and we help each other about things for the parks, hotels, transportation, etc.
we all were newbies at one time and i know some of the questions are repeated weekly but i still don't like to ignore those posts.

maybe i should start being like other universal posters and not get involved to help.

i'm really at a crossroad on this.
should i or shouldn't i help others?

what would you do?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> it is rare for me to complain on the forums.
> everyone in the universal forums always play "nice" and everyone gets along.
> 
> if a homie has a different opinion on something that has been posted, it is done in a very non threatening way.  hard feelings are avoided then.  no matter what thread/forum it is in, we all get along well with each other.
> 
> i can't say i have ever seen a newbie come to the forums and get treated unkindly.
> if they have questions, someone usually answers it the best way they can.
> 
> i do spend a lot of time trying to help those with a question.
> i sometimes am able to find threads that i can link to the poster to for additional help.
> 
> some people say thank you and some don't.  that is not an issue for me.
> people get busy and once they have the info they requested, they can plan their trip better.
> 
> last night i helped, or i thought i helped a new person on the forums.
> they had a question about discounted rooms at universal.
> sad to say, it blew up in my face.
> 
> i am not used to a rude and sarcastic reply in the universal forums when i spend the time to help someone.
> 
> now i ask myself, do i continue to help others when they have questions, or just let the post go unanswered.  i'm torn on what to do now.
> 
> when i see a post that no one has responded to, i try my best to find an answer for that poster.  a newbie that is ignored with a question will not come back for help.  many here on the universal forums have a lot of knowledge and we help each other about things for the parks, hotels, transportation, etc.
> we all were newbies at one time and i know some of the questions are repeated weekly but i still don't like to ignore those posts.
> 
> maybe i should start being like other universal posters and not get involved to help.
> 
> i'm really at a crossroad on this.
> should i or shouldn't i help others?
> 
> what would you do?


*
Mac ... continue what you have always done so well ... helping others.  You are never going to please everyone, and yes you will run into the occasional person who posts on this side that may not like what you have to say but you have to remember, the majority of those asking for help are very gracious and appreciate your knowledge.  Please don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch!!!*


----------



## macraven

sounds like good advice bonny


----------



## lachica

Mac your posts are greatly appreciated.  Believe me I read pretty much everyone of your posts.  Considering how much you post on unreplied threads I thought you probably cut-and-pasted from some wiki you previously came up with.  Like bonny saids don't let it get to you; I looked up 'their' other posts and 'it seems to me' that he/she is a bit harsh when they post. Some people just really come off strong cause they aren't face to face.  That's the interwebs for ya.


----------



## circelli

MAC :You are AWESOME at giving GREAT advice.  Like Bonny said don't let one bad apple get to you!! 
Everyone on this board has helped me greatly so you are now blessed with me and my chatter!!! 

Bonny by your temperature guy you have me beat for  being COLD   We are at -3 right now and are supposed to go up to +6 tommorow????  Then we will freeze again the next day


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Mac ... you wanted a Winter Wonderland pic ... well, here ya go - looking out our front window this afternoon ...
*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> [:Bonny by your temperature guy you have me beat for  being COLD   We are at -3 right now and are supposed to go up to +6 tommorow????  Then we will freeze again the next day


*
We had that already - plus rain, freezing rain and snow again today ... is it Spring yet???*


----------



## macraven

bonny, i think we will beat you tomorrow.
what is coming up from the panhandle will/could hit us hard.

we won't know until the snow line starts.


your pictures look so nice.
from standing inside the house looking out type of nice....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, i think we will beat you tomorrow.
> what is coming up from the panhandle will/could hit us hard.
> 
> we won't know until the snow line starts.
> 
> your pictures look so nice.
> from standing inside the house looking out type of nice....



*Considering at this time last week, we had no snow ... *


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Quick fly by but I had to share this MAGICAL santa with youse......
> 
> http://portablenorthpole.sympatico.msn.ca/home/
> 
> Your wee ones will love it.....and I defy any of youse to have a dry eye !!
> 
> I shed buckets when i showed the boy....



i tried to load it and it just sat there for me... 
maybe i hit the site at a busy time.
you know how santa gets all tied up on doing good stuff for the good kidlettes....i'll try it again tonight.  thanks for sharing it with us!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> Scotlass ... that Santa link is too precious ... I think I'll do one up and send it to hubby  *



 
i see in your siggie, Mr Lee is quite busy now.
hope he isn't too busy to take the email from you.
if he does, demand a raise or go out on strike.....





lachica said:


> Mac your posts are greatly appreciated.  Believe me I read pretty much everyone of your posts.  Considering how much you post on unreplied threads I thought you probably cut-and-pasted from some wiki you previously came up with.  Like bonny saids don't let it get to you; I looked up 'their' other posts and 'it seems to me' that he/she is a bit harsh when they post. Some people just really come off strong cause they aren't face to face.  That's the interwebs for ya.



thank you for the kind words.  i didn't post what i did to get compliments.. (and i thank you) but rather ask if i should stop spending so much of my time helping others.  what you and bonny and circelli have said is comforting to me.  thankie you

i see my name on so many posts.
sometimes i get sick of seeing me all over the place.  

no, each reply is an original.  i wish i kept track of all the advice and suggestions i have given out over the years.
when the same question arises, i have to search and see what i said prior.
i try to link those threads to the op having the same question.

and i write more detail than people expect sometimes i guess....

i keep thinking to when i was a newbie and needed direction on the park.
just want to share what i have encountered first hand.

i should write a book............. 
but then, i would give it away for free...


----------



## macraven

i gave this advice out earlier today but don't think i mentioned it here yet.

i read on another message board (don't know if i can say the name here) and it talked about the heating stalls, or heating section once you get off of the barge ride.

it stated for $3 or $4 your group can go to a section with heating equipment to dry off from that ride.

i'm gonna search more for it and see if it is available now or if it is something that is going to be put in.


i stay away from that ride.
you get soaked to your undies on it......


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> MAC :You are AWESOME at giving GREAT advice.  Like Bonny said don't let one bad apple get to you!!
> Everyone on this board has helped me greatly so you are now blessed with me and my chatter!!!
> 
> Bonny by your temperature guy you have me beat for  being COLD   We are at -3 right now and are supposed to go up to +6 tommorow????  Then we will freeze again the next day



and we love having you here!!


just in case we have lurkers, please know you can join in at any time.

everyone is welcomed here always.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hi HOIMIES!!Just stopping in to say hellow..

We did go too US yesterday,it was pretty busy.Got all kinda pics of the parade the Grinch and Suess Landing at night 

I did go back a few pages to catch up and put my two cents on that reply mac..

Mac you help alot of peeps with questions including me and i've been doing US for years,you didnt deserve that at all!!
Please dont let that stop what you do best-helping others  

Hey notatourist,good seing you again!!*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> it is rare for me to complain on the forums.
> everyone in the universal forums always play "nice" and everyone gets along.
> 
> if a homie has a different opinion on something that has been posted, it is done in a very non threatening way.  hard feelings are avoided then.  no matter what thread/forum it is in, we all get along well with each other.
> 
> i can't say i have ever seen a newbie come to the forums and get treated unkindly.
> if they have questions, someone usually answers it the best way they can.
> 
> i do spend a lot of time trying to help those with a question.
> i sometimes am able to find threads that i can link to the poster to for additional help.
> 
> some people say thank you and some don't.  that is not an issue for me.
> people get busy and once they have the info they requested, they can plan their trip better.
> 
> last night i helped, or i thought i helped a new person on the forums.
> they had a question about discounted rooms at universal.
> sad to say, it blew up in my face.
> 
> i am not used to a rude and sarcastic reply in the universal forums when i spend the time to help someone.
> 
> now i ask myself, do i continue to help others when they have questions, or just let the post go unanswered.  i'm torn on what to do now.
> 
> when i see a post that no one has responded to, i try my best to find an answer for that poster.  a newbie that is ignored with a question will not come back for help.  many here on the universal forums have a lot of knowledge and we help each other about things for the parks, hotels, transportation, etc.
> we all were newbies at one time and i know some of the questions are repeated weekly but i still don't like to ignore those posts.
> 
> maybe i should start being like other universal posters and not get involved to help.
> 
> i'm really at a crossroad on this.
> should i or shouldn't i help others?
> 
> what would you do?


*Mac please don't stop helping due to rude newbies that ask for help and then get rude when its not what they want to hear.
I am by no means an expert but at one time was a newbie and you homies went out of your way to help with everything and to be honest the first time you all helped me was the first time I had ever in my adult life had taken my family or anyone to Orlando and was scared to death about being in a diffrent state not knowing where I was but with all of your help I felt at ease going and even walking to Universal and thats something for me to admitt to being scared because I was raised a man doesn't show he is scared or cry .
So wanted to let ya know how much your advise helps me and you and the others are much more than homies
YOU ARE FRIENDS  *


----------



## circelli

This is the BEST thread to belong to. 
  Now does anyone know of someone that hands out SUNSHINE...I mean WARM sunshine!!!  It is alright if it melts the snow!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Mac please don't stop helping due to rude newbies that ask for help and then get rude when its not what they want to hear.
> I am by no means an expert but at one time was a newbie and you homies went out of your way to help with everything and to be honest the first time you all helped me was the first time I had ever in my adult life had taken my family or anyone to Orlando and was scared to death about being in a diffrent state not knowing where I was but with all of your help I felt at ease going and even walking to Universal and thats something for me to admitt to being scared because I was raised a man doesn't show he is scared or cry .
> So wanted to let ya know how much your advise helps me and you and the others are much more than homies
> YOU ARE FRIENDS  *



* I was new once also and mac made me feel right at home here also Everyone on this board will agree!!*


----------



## macraven

should we hold hands now and sing kumbaya...............




thanks homies.  it means a lot to me.

don't go saying anything that will get you in trouble on any thread.
i can still remember sweating bullets over St. L getting busted once....   whew, i'm glad that is past us.


----------



## dlbbwu

Hello everyone...it has been a while....sorry...I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel until Christmas week (I am on vacation). 
  Wow, what is going on?...I am still a newbie and I have felt so welcomed on this thread.  In fact there are people I can't believe would help or even talk to me.  When I planned a trip this last June to Universal I got so much advice, I was so grateful.  You all saved me money, etc.....Alison even stayed the same time and talked with me after the trip through here or on the trip report.  Mac helped me by planning my trip so I would not miss anything.  Ky07 helped by telling me what to do from airport to hotel....and MANY, MANY more people helped.  
  Now, I have not had time to read the past posts (or will I ever have time to catch up), but from a newbie prospective, this site rocks.  Please keep up the good work and don't stop because of one bad apple.  In fact, Mac...you and I have talked about my upcoming trip to the other side (Disney).  Now, who else would do that?  This, being a Uninversal thread, Mac was kind enough to help with Disney.....   

So Mac and all...keep up the good work and this newbie will plan on being here for a while...(I wish to become a proud redhead sometime....LOL)
As soon as possible I will keep posting and watching the thread, but until after Christmas, I am so swapped, I don't believe I have time to breathe.  Please pray for me...


----------



## macraven

hey homie dave......and thankie you..

for a minute i thought you were going to say you now are going to drive to the motherland for the spring vacation..........


gas prices have dropped a lot since we last talked.

i keep looking for a flight for you and the family.
some of the prices have been dropping.

are you still looking for dings on sw?

sw is one airline i don't use.
the airport they use for chgoland is too far for me.
last time i used midway airport, i paid over $100 one way.
(home to airport.)

but, many people love that airline.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Gooodnight all.The game is on and YA'LL know I'm a Buc fan,look at my avatar..

See YA in the morning homies!!

MY DREAM is the BUCS playing in hometown in the SuperBowl *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Before I leave-mac we are getting close (i'm sure you know)To #6!! *


----------



## dlbbwu

macraven said:


> hey homie dave......and thankie you..
> 
> for a minute i thought you were going to say you now are going to drive to the motherland for the spring vacation..........
> 
> 
> gas prices have dropped a lot since we last talked.
> 
> i keep looking for a flight for you and the family.
> some of the prices have been dropping.
> 
> are you still looking for dings on sw?
> 
> sw is one airline i don't use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Mac...I still have been looking at Southwest Dings every day and still nothing to Orlando...I am using the one you sent me...(something about a dog...LOL)...and they have sent me many things on flights with great prices, but none for the time I will be down in Disney....I am (and have told the kids) we will most likely be driving....If I can just get under $800.00
> the airport they use for chgoland is too far for me.
> last time i used midway airport, i paid over $100 one way.
> (home to airport.)
> 
> but, many people love that airline.


 
I would be estatic....so i am still looking and with yours and everyone else's help, I may just fly.  Keep up the good work...Many people depend on you...ME BEING ONE>>>>>


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> *Before I leave-mac we are getting close (i'm sure you know)To #6!! *



I was just about to post that it was time to find a realtor!


----------



## roseprincess

Mac-
I haven't had a chance to read the other threads on the UO forum as I have been very busy today. Want to give you   
You are one of the nicest peeps I know here on the UO boards and other boards    Sometimes other peeps(newbies or not) have negative attitudes and just don't want to deal with the nice peeps. You know what happened to me on the Chicago board a couple of yrs back   


Hi to Mac and everyone else here  

Went to do some errands today. Tomorrow I have to take Chrissy to her dentist appt. I hope the weather isn't too bad for me tomorrow morning, driving in the mess we are supposed to get tomorrow


----------



## marciemi

Are you getting rain or snow Mac?  According to the radar it looks like rain south of Milwaukee!   Definitely snow here now.  Stephen had his choir concert tonight - dug my car out afterwards and drove home to do the first shoveling pass of the storm.  About 2-3 inches so far, and they're saying another 7-12.  My husband spent the day skiing in Vail (he's out there for business  ), which seems like a much more fun thing to do in snow rather than shoveling it!


----------



## macraven

thanks rose.


marci, the sleet started around noon today.

it stopped for a couple of hours and it is back again.

local forecast stated at 9 tonight, our rain/sleet will turn to snow tuesday afternoon.  it will definitely be more of a dusting.... 

i see GB is going to be hit hard, real hard,
looks like you are getting an inch an hour now.

the weather dude in GB was at the football field giving a report.
you'll be digging out in the morning since they are saying GB snowfall is not going to let up tonight.


lucky you.
the husband is out of town and won't be there at home in the morning to play with his new snowblower.

i guess you will have to use the snow throwers instead....
since you are so good on taking pictures, we expect to see snow pics in the morning tomorrow....







 but maybe without the big smile...


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the support Mac!  I'm good at taking pics, but unfortunately not good at getting them on the computer.  I'll take a few tomorrow, but DH doesn't get back until late late Thursday night, and then he and Eric leave for Bloomington, Indiana (for another Rubik's Cube tournament) on Friday morning - weather permitting - which is seeming less and less likely!  So who knows when I'll get them up.  

Hoping for a snow day since I don't feel like doing all the shoveling myself tomorrow.  Matt's gotten the new snowblower class/briefing and has used it several times, including tonight.  If he's gone, the rest of us are in trouble!  

My boss said today that he's not coming in tomorrow with the weather they're forecasting.  Hoping no one else does either and I can stay home and catch up on my Christmas cards, etc.  Not having a band concert tomorrow night would also free up my evening nicely!

Night all!


----------



## macraven

stay safe marci!

take a mental health day for tuesday.



i got to hit the sack.
have to get up early in the morning and take mr mac to drop his car off at the mechanic.........5:45 we leave the house.

i'll follow him to the garage and then take him to the train station so he can get to work.


i'll do anything to make sure he does not stay home tomorrow.
night all.......



and donald, 5 more to go......


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Hey Mike ... this one is for you ... *



Awesome, being a huge Rush fan since 1978, that is exactly what I was referencing, I love that tune!!!!  My favorite part which  is missing from this version, is where Getty says he did it because "Ten bucks is Ten bucks, eh!

I'm glad you guys caught what I was getting at


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Awesome, being a huge Rush fan since 1978, that is exactly what I was referencing, I love that tune!!!!  My favorite part which  is missing from this version, is where Getty says he did it because "Ten bucks is Ten bucks, eh!
> 
> I'm glad you guys caught what I was getting at



*Hey we're from Canada ... that song is practically a national anthem!!   Almost everyone in Canada can sing that song by heart!! 

Coo loo coo coo coo coo coo cooooo!!!!

... I do have the whole song in MP3 format ... beauty eh   *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Awesome, being a huge Rush fan since 1978



*We did have some good classic rock bands come out of Canada ... 

and believe it or not some of them are actually still doing gigs .... *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Mac ... continue what you have always done so well ... helping others.  You are never going to please everyone, and yes you will run into the occasional person who posts on this side that may not like what you have to say but you have to remember, the majority of those asking for help are very gracious and appreciate your knowledge.  Please don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch!!!*



Trying really hard to ketchup here!  Bonnie is right.  And don't forget, there are MANY other people who either lurk and learn, or who didn't think to ask the same question and learn valuable things anyway.  I've learned MANY things from you because someone else asked a question.  You're a Godsend to this board.  Some people are just jerks and will find any reason to show it.

Taminator Tu-Tu


----------



## Tinker-tude

Akdar said:


> Awesome, being a huge Rush fan since 1978, that is exactly what I was referencing, I love that tune!!!!  My favorite part which  is missing from this version, is where Getty says he did it because "Ten bucks is Ten bucks, eh!
> 
> I'm glad you guys caught what I was getting at



Oh, the happy memories!  We had that album when it came out.  Did it ever make it to CD?  I think we watched their movie on the VCR at least a million times.  Yes, we were young and bored.  We could recite every line with the exact same inflections and timing.  But I could never quite twist my mouth the way Doug does.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey we're from Canada ... that song is practically a national anthem!!   Almost everyone in Canada can sing that song by heart!!
> 
> Coo loo coo coo coo coo coo cooooo!!!!
> 
> ... I do have the whole song in MP3 format ... beauty eh   *



Um, there aren't many words to that song.  I hope you know it by heart!  

I need to get that song now....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all!!

Looking at the weather and WOW what a mess the whole north is getting hammerd..

Stay safe!!!*


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Stay safe and dry today!

We are getting rain tonight and into tomorrow. It has snowed twice ehre already and I think that is the first time in years we have had snow before Thanksgiving. Have to upload the pics for you all.......even though it was from like 2 weeks ago.

mac - you rock - I see you have received an apology, so I am now ok with that. 

So much to ketchup on - so little time.......maybe a bit later, I am off to drop off kids and get to work.....talk to you later


----------



## macraven

morning homies.
how much snow did you all get this morning..... 

yes, tlinus, i saw the apology from smidgy and replied.
forgiven and forgotten and all is well in the world now.



now i have to clean the house.......
i like to do that once every 4 months..


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> should we hold hands now and sing kumbaya...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homies.  it means a lot to me.
> 
> don't go saying anything that will get you in trouble on any thread.
> i can still remember sweating bullets over St. L getting busted once....   whew, i'm glad that is past us.


*Who me ??  
Yeah I do remeber and you homies helped alot and all I can say is never agian   But anywho Good morning Homies  *


----------



## yankeepenny

105 days until spring................... 

yes- i started the countdown.  

ALSO- WE START GAINING DAYLIGHT IN ...... 
12 DAYS


----------



## macraven

it's snowing a lot here right now.....



should i make the snow angels now or wait until we have more snow this afternoon??


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Happy Tuesday afternoon!  

First off, let me say that my job is really cutting into my "dis time".  I think I need to see about getting time off to dis....

And, I missed all the excitement last night!  I think that everything that could be said, has been said, on the "sarcastic post".  But, Mac, I wanted to say that you are one of the main reasons that I started posting here.  I'm in awe of your patient ability to respond to the same exact questions from poster after poster.  I'm very glad that the situation resolved itself...  

AND, please send snow.  It's a very sad thing when hubby and I debate over if we can snow blow a quarter inch of snow.... Pathetic...


----------



## coastermom

Ok ... 

HELLO ALL 

I wanted to say I have missed so much DIS time . Between the kids and  coming . MY JOB  and just being mom it has been crazy here . It is finally time for the holiday fair at my DS school this week so I can get these ornaments out of my house. I have over four big boxes of hand made ornaments in my living room . 

Got our tree this weekend . $30 at Home Depot I was  and how nice it was . We ususally go to the garden center by us and pay way more then $30 bucks . I am very happy   I saved some money . 

Got to go pick up the little guy soon . And three huge cheers for my DD . She bowled a 204 the other day    . We are so happy she has made the bowling leagues state semi finals . The middle DD is getting really nervous as the results of her big test to get into catholic HS are coming Jan. 9th . She has a whole month and is nervous now .  I just don't get teens sometimes. 

Gotta run hope to be back later . I am hooked on reading the last book in the Twilight series too so this is killing my nights . 
BTW I  EDWARD in the series .


----------



## dlbbwu

coastermom said:


> Ok ...
> 
> HELLO ALL
> 
> I wanted to say I have missed so much DIS time . Between the kids and  coming . MY JOB  and just being mom it has been crazy here . It is finally time for the holiday fair at my DS school this week so I can get these ornaments out of my house. I have over four big boxes of hand made ornaments in my living room .
> 
> Got our tree this weekend . $30 at Home Depot I was  and how nice it was . We ususally go to the garden center by us and pay way more then $30 bucks . I am very happy   I saved some money .
> 
> Got to go pick up the little guy soon . And three huge cheers for my DD . She bowled a 204 the other day    . We are so happy she has made the bowling leagues state semi finals . The middle DD is getting really nervous as the results of her big test to get into catholic HS are coming Jan. 9th . She has a whole month and is nervous now .  I just don't get teens sometimes.
> 
> Gotta run hope to be back later . I am hooked on reading the last book in the Twilight series too so this is killing my nights .
> BTW I  EDWARD in the series .


 
Ok, I just have to comment on the Twlight part....Is this insane or what?  My DD (14) is obsessed with it.  In fact for Christmas she is getting a baseball jersey with "CULLEN 17" on the back and no other decals or anything ($25.00).  She took 5.5 days to read all 4 books AND she has been to the movie twice and is planning a third time this Friday.  All I can say is Stephanie Meyer (author of the books) is making a killing off of everyone.  Twlight has become a nation wide sensation  
Having said that, is Stephanie Meyer single?


----------



## pixeegrl

coastermom said:


> Ok ...
> 
> Gotta run hope to be back later . I am hooked on reading the last book in the Twilight series too so this is killing my nights .
> BTW I  EDWARD in the series .


I hear you, read all 4 in 10 days. Had to do the occasional load of laundry too ya know!  I loved all the books. However, my best friend and I saw the movie and Hated it. (her teenage daughter and my teenage son loved it though go figure!) I am saving her non Twilight book (The Host) to read on our way down to UNI in 12 days!!!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Happy Tuesday afternoon!
> 
> First off, let me say that my job is really cutting into my "dis time".  I think I need to see about getting time off to dis....
> 
> And, I missed all the excitement last night!  I think that everything that could be said, has been said, on the "sarcastic post".  But, Mac, I wanted to say that you are one of the main reasons that I started posting here.  I'm in awe of your patient ability to respond to the same exact questions from poster after poster.  I'm very glad that the situation resolved itself...
> 
> AND, please send snow.  It's a very sad thing when hubby and I debate over if we can snow blow a quarter inch of snow.... Pathetic...



i say quit that job and have Mr E work 2 jobs.

what's that you say, it won't go over very well....?


ok, just quit that job and live on pb & jelly sandwiches.
oh dear, don't tell me you have peanut allergies.

nevermind.
keep the job and call in sick a lot.....you'll get the best of both worlds then.. 

and thankie you for your kind words.


i'm gonna stick a lot of this snow we have in my freezer for you.
how do you want me to send it to youse?


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Ok ...
> 
> HELLO ALL
> 
> Got our tree this weekend . $30 at Home Depot I was  and how nice it was . We ususally go to the garden center by us and pay way more then $30 bucks . I am very happy   I saved some money .
> 
> 
> no you havent really saved any money by only spending the 30 at HD...
> you know that the money you saved on the tree will be spent on chocolates or something good and just for you..
> 
> it's in all mother's contracts...
> the Mr. saves money and the Mrs gets the $$
> 
> Got to go pick up the little guy soon . And three huge cheers for my DD . She bowled a 204 the other day    . We are so happy she has made the bowling leagues state semi finals .
> 
> your kid bowled a 204
> i use the gutter guards and don't even come close to that.....
> she must be good!
> tell her to keep at it and she can win a college scholarship.......
> 
> Gotta run hope to be back later . I am hooked on reading the last book in the Twilight series too so this is killing my nights .
> BTW I  EDWARD in the series .




twilight books.........twilight series..........twilight movie..........

you don't want my opinion on that.
laugh as you may but i thought ronnie reagan was kewl... 


i think there is a growing movement here on the twilight bandwagon.

i prefer the Twilight Zone stuff..... 



dlbbwu said:


> Ok, I just have to comment on the Twlight part....Is this insane or what?  My DD (14) is obsessed with it.  In fact for Christmas she is getting a baseball jersey with "CULLEN 17" on the back and no other decals or anything ($25.00).  She took 5.5 days to read all 4 books AND she has been to the movie twice and is planning a third time this Friday.  All I can say is Stephanie Meyer (author of the books) is making a killing off of everyone.  Twlight has become a nation wide sensation
> Having said that, is Stephanie Meyer single?




another twilight homie in the making.......
and i'm talking about dave here.. 
dd is too young to drive so i assume dadi will take her to the movies....


being the homie pal that i am to you dave, i'll google her marital status.
but let's not tell your mrs...... 


i love to google 





pixeegrl said:


> I hear you, read all 4 in 10 days. Had to do the occasional load of laundry too ya know!  I loved all the books. However, my best friend and I saw the movie and Hated it. (her teenage daughter and my teenage son loved it though go figure!) I am saving her non Twilight book (The Host) to read on our way down to UNI in 12 days!!!!! WOOHOO!!!










another twilight homie in thread confession time........ 

you know now that i will NEVER say anything negative about the twilight stuff.
i'm out numbered greatly, i'm no fool.....


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK I know the TWILIGHT ZONE but what is the craze over this new TWILIGHT stuff  My kids are into it big time!!*


----------



## circelli

Good Tuesday Evening to you all!! 
ummmmm I think we have had enough rain  
What kind of car does Minnie Mouse drive???
A Mini Van!!!! 
Sorry kids are watching the Disney Channel and I thought that was cute!! 
Why does my DH have to be so difficult to buy a Christmas gift for ??????? 
Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## macraven

stocking full of coal   



how about socks?
underwear?
belt?
playboy subscription?
new lawnmower?
tickets to the ball game
ditto for hockey game?
jewelry?
baseball hat?
dvd?
and the old standby...... 



i'm not much help.

i'm not a shopper.


i told mr mac to buy something for himself then give it to me.
i'll then wrap it from me to him and put it under the tree.
when we get a tree put up that is..
and then when the cc bill comes, i 'll let him pay for it.

i love shopping like that!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey bonny & lee this ones for you:





Wish I had half the talent(or practice) YA'll have behind the camera *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well its that time for me..We did send out the ornaments today,but we were in such a rush no cards inclosed,,We are sorry but We got some good poems we will send to our exchange peeps We will post them once you recieve the ornament!!

Goodnight all catcha in the morning..Stay WARM!! *


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well its that time for me..We did send out the ornaments today,but we were in such a rush no cards inclosed,,We are sorry but We got some good poems we will send to our exchange peeps We will post them once you recieve the ornament!!
> 
> Goodnight all catcha in the morning..Stay WARM!! *



wait and do the poems once everyone receives their ornament please.

when a homie receives their ornament, post on this thread.
i will keep track of that.

we don't want to post or say what we got and who sent it until everyone has theirs.  half of the fun is figuring out who got who in the exchange!

if for some reason, an ornament gets lost in the mail, i will be an elf and send one out to that person who did not get theirs.  it would be costly for the original homie to have to redo a send out.

i hate to say it but sometimes the post office, sorry mike, screws up and packages are not delivered........they get lost and end up in file 13...

i bought some ornaments to be ready to play elf if need be.

i did talk to the post office and they told me for this season, get the packages out before dec. 15th.  any package sent at that time or after, might not reach its destination on time for Christmas.

that is why the homies need to send their's out by saturday dec. 13th at the latest.  any package going outside of the united states should be sent earlier.

i'm excited to hear about the ornaments every one receives.
i already know who gets from whom, but youse don't and i know all will be pleased.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... *



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey bonny & lee this ones for you:
> 
> Wish I had half the talent(or practice) YA'll have behind the camera *



*Thanks for the kind words!!!  ... I've been taking pics for years ... had a film 35mm camera way back when and was so glad when digital decided to come out ... makes it MUCH easier to take good pics.  Rather than waiting until you get your pictures developed to see if you got the shot you wanted, you can tell right away ... and if you didn't get quite the shot you wanted, it's so easy to retake it while you are still there. 


Mac - I haven't gotten into the Twilight books ... yet  ... but I'm sure I will as I bought the first book the other day  

Well, off to do some shoveling ... we got another few inches of snow today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> 105 days until spring...................
> 
> yes- i started the countdown.
> 
> ALSO- WE START GAINING DAYLIGHT IN ......
> 12 DAYS





and how many days until your motherland trip????

you miss lucky penny are our official counter!




(couldn't find a banner so you get the trophy instead)

be proud and sing it loud on your new title.... 


i have 303 days before my feet hit the motherland.
and i have 311 days before i go back home to the darkside.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac - I haven't gotten into the Twilight books ... yet  ... but I'm sure I will as I bought the first book the other day




looks like the vampire bit another homie......... 


i'm gonna wear my garlic necklace........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thought I was going to bed ,but here for one more post..
UPS Store we sent out from has a good record.. The PEEPS will get the ornament way before Christmas 

We hope they enjoy..This is our first time doing this!!

WE LOVE THIS,friends abroad!! Thats why I spend all my free time on this  

ok im getting sappy!!*


----------



## macraven

donald, i didn't mean to upset or scare you!!

i was in a dis exchange about 5 years ago and there were issues of not receiving packages even though i know they were sent.

i'm sure all will get their ornaments.


i'm just trying to cover all the bases just in case of just in case.

sorry if i made you worry, or tick you off....
but if i did tick you off there is plenty of time between now and HHN to get past it......you know there is a trip out there calling you and mrs donald's name....


----------



## circelli

Mac......concerning the gifts for my DH, what is the old stand by???? 
I sent out my ornament on Saturday so hopefully it gets where it is going in 1 piece!!! 
It is above freezing here and STILL raining, "they" say it will be snow tomorrow!!
Have a great night to all & keep warm..... or   or   or   oh never mind I got a little crazy with the emoticons!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*OH No mac I didnt take it that way!!

Was trying too say the ornaments are in the mail!!

Yes there is a long time between now and HHN19 and we cant waite     Hope we have the same peeps in it next year( the one that works there )Bonny&Lee Patster Alex &Nessa etc.--GOODTIMES  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yes there is a long time between now and HHN19 and we cant waite     Hope we have the same peeps in it next year( the one that works there )Bonny&Lee Patster Alex &Nessa etc.--GOODTIMES  *



*I'm sure Mac is on top of it already  ... and yes we will definitely be there  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Mac ... you getting our new home ready yet???*


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!

Going shopping tomorrow for my ornament!   

We had our first win of the season today!!!  And it was against a team that has been great for many years and we finally beat them.  Came down to the last relay!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Mac ... you getting our new home ready yet???*



yes and i am trying to decide what colors for the rooms.....

each new room will have a hot tub, a mini bar, a chocolate fondue fountain, fluffy pillows, and a view..........


i'm sure the rooms will be ready in a couple of days.....


oh, i'm adding extra wings for all the new homies here too.
and an upper floor with balconies for newbies that join us!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Going shopping tomorrow for my ornament!
> 
> We had our first win of the season today!!!  And it was against a team that has been great for many years and we finally beat them.  Came down to the last relay!



woo hoo ......we won.......we won......


well, you won but we were there in spirit with ya....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



some homies don't swim as good as youse guys.


----------



## Tinker-tude

dlbbwu said:


> Ok, I just have to comment on the Twlight part....Is this insane or what?  My DD (14) is obsessed with it.  In fact for Christmas she is getting a baseball jersey with "CULLEN 17" on the back and no other decals or anything ($25.00).  She took 5.5 days to read all 4 books AND she has been to the movie twice and is planning a third time this Friday.  All I can say is Stephanie Meyer (author of the books) is making a killing off of everyone.  Twlight has become a nation wide sensation
> Having said that, is Stephanie Meyer single?



Sorry, Dave.  She's happily married and has three kids.

Mac, I haven't had a chance to read the books yet, but my DH did before all the SUPER HYPE started.  He said they were surprisingly good and I'd probably like them a lot.  We're going to see the movie this weekend, and DH will tell me if it's anything like the book.  The books weren't really geared toward teenagers, but the author has morals and wouldn't put anything explicit in them.  So without all the usual adult smut, they were deemed "teen romance" books.

Oh, need to go to bed....  We need a yawning smiley.  Here's a yawner whose eyelids are paralyzed.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning its WENDSDAY already!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
I have been using my notebook to get online since w moved and wouldn't you know it some how got a virus and tred to fix it nothing doing the sucker is locked up tight  
So halfway hooked up pc where I could at least keep in touch with all you homies  *


----------



## macraven

hump day is here.

good morning homies!   



aka:   wednesday...............

half way to the weekend.


homies, we can have only 250 pages on a thread. not my rules but the Disboards rules.
we have a couple of more pages before this thread will be closed.

i'll ask the mods if they can link this thread to the new thread i will open.

i stuck my head outside and it has stopped snowing.
all i hear now is the trucks plowing.
get my drive way shoveled and here comes the truck.
driveway now has that ridge of snow and ice at the end of it.


but the street has been plowed again, so that is still a good thing... 



heck, i don't shovel this year, what do i care about the it all....


----------



## macraven

in case you haven't noticed, i'm trying out new colors.

i love blue but want to venture out with something different now.


maybe i will do a poll in the forum:  what color for mac...


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> in case you haven't noticed, i'm trying out new colors.
> 
> i love blue but want to venture out with something different now.
> 
> 
> maybe i will do a poll in the forum:  what color for mac...




go with red for Christmas


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy Birthday to DS, now three!    Time flies.

Need to wrap a few things, get a little cake, and see if DS 7 wants to give his brother a present.  He loves his money, that one.


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> Happy Birthday to DS, now three!    Time flies.
> 
> Need to wrap a few things, get a little cake, and see if DS 7 wants to give his brother a present.  He loves his money, that one.



*Tell DS Happy Birthday   *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Wednesday all ... 

Mac - I'm looking forward to our new home  ... are we moving where there is no snow???*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Mac - I'm looking forward to our new home  ... are we moving where there is no snow???*





it never snows where our house will be.....

72 degrees minimum year round with an occassional 80 in the summer...



here i am splashing in the kiddie pool.
take my picture...


----------



## macraven

happy birthday to tinkie tu tu 's son.






















since she has two kids and you don't know which one it is, it's the climber that turns 3 today..........ok, we have so many kids here, maybe this little will be 4 today...i get my kids mixed up sometimes.
but i tell myself, as long as i don't have to raise them all, i'm good...




and hopefully for the other son that loves his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, maybe he will give brother something nice......


----------



## macraven

i stand corrected.
just read he is 3 today.....


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, need to go to bed....  We need a yawning smiley.  Here's a yawner whose eyelids are paralyzed.




take your pick


----------



## donaldduck352

*There is also these.

















[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the wb site too some kool smileys(thanks Lori):
http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/*


----------



## dlbbwu

Tinker-tude said:


> Sorry, Dave. She's happily married and has three kids.
> 
> Mac, I haven't had a chance to read the books yet, but my DH did before all the SUPER HYPE started. He said they were surprisingly good and I'd probably like them a lot. We're going to see the movie this weekend, and DH will tell me if it's anything like the book. The books weren't really geared toward teenagers, but the author has morals and wouldn't put anything explicit in them. So without all the usual adult smut, they were deemed "teen romance" books.
> 
> Oh, need to go to bed.... We need a yawning smiley. Here's a yawner whose eyelids are paralyzed.


 

Figures she married...why can't I meet any rich women who want some fat old slob????....


----------



## donaldduck352

dlbbwu said:


> Figures she married...why can't I meet any rich women who want some fat old slob????....




* If you cant love you want love the one you your with!! 

Had too say that,heard the song today,no insults inteaded Dave!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight Homies,see YA in the morning--ITS ALL GOOD!!

GETTER-DONE*


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

macraven said:


> i think it was bubba's mom that stayed at Great Wolf Lodge.
> if you check the trip reports, it should be in there.  take a look at it in case you have never been there before at the Lodge.
> 
> Their family loved it and had lots of pictures in their trip report.
> if you have not been to the Great Wolf Lodge, check out her report and see the pics.
> 
> i might have this wrong but i think she mentioned the food they had there.
> 
> i think you will love it!
> it is so beautiful in the pictures she shared with everyone.
> 
> i'm sure we will be hearing your kids squeal with excitement this weekend when you tell them the surprise.
> what a good mom and dad youse guys are.
> i'm sure the kids will be doing this....  once you let them in on your secret trip!
> 
> the bathing suit issue i can not help with.
> i haven't been in one in years..........



Hi all,

Happy almost finished Wednesday.....

Tonight's the night we tell the kiddies about the weekend surprise.  I've made a little scavenger hunt for them with pictures of the Great Wolf Lodge in envelopes and clues to where to search for the next envelope.  The search ends with gift bags under the Xmas tree.  Each bag contains a swim shirt for the waterpark!  Now just waiting for hubby to get home from work... 

I'll let you know how the search goes tomorrow....  

Thanks for the tip on Bubba's mom trip reports! My problem is that when I search for the report, my computer searches and searches and searches....  but it never gives me a response as to finding anything...  I'm thinking I must be doing something very wrong (like too general a search).   

On a totally unrelated note:  I was laughing to myself just now about my username "EPRV We love Disney".  A couple of years ago, when I was trying to figure out a username, I thought I'd combine each of my family's first initials and then add "We love Disney", since I was planning a Disney trip.  So, since I went in order of age (not beauty  ), I started with hubby's initial (P), then mine (E), then DS (R) and lastly DD (V).

Spell it out to see what my username almost was!!  
Needless to say, I switched the letters up a bit....  

Anywho, I'll check in tomorrow and see how y'all are doing.... Nighty night!
E


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

macraven said:


> i'm gonna stick a lot of this snow we have in my freezer for you.
> how do you want me to send it to youse?



Hee hee, send it UPS.  The UPS guy that delivers to work is verrrryyy easy on the eyes...


----------



## marciemi

Examples of the lack of common sense that my (extremely bright - at least that's what they tell me!) darling 13 year old son has exhibited in the last 24 hours:

-Yesterday, I sent him out back to shovel off our patio.  Its about a 15 x 15 foot slab connected to the house.  For some reason, he decided it was a good idea to just PUSH all the snow up against our house!   When I asked him why he didn't shovel it AWAY from the house (into the yard), he replied "Well, where was I supposed to put it when I was shoveling THIS way?"   Needless to say, he then got to reshovel the mountains of snow a good distance away.  Incidentally we got about 9 inches, not too bad!

-I haven't been here much because we've been working on Christmas cards, newsletters, etc.  Today I asked him to help me stamp them.  I gave him a book of (peel and stick) Christmas stamps and a stack of cards.  He asked if he has to lick the stamps.  I told him "not if you want them to stick!".  About 5 minutes later (okay, I wasn't providing proper supervision  ), he asks "Are you SURE I have to lick these stamps?"  Yes, he was licking the pre-stuck stamps and for some reason they weren't sticking that well!

-Then as he was going through the cards, he kept giggling and making fun of people's names, street names, cities, etc.  He got to one that had a PO Box and asked "Who lives in a PO box?  Why would their address be a PO Box?"  I pointed out that they probably didn't live in one, but had their mail delivered to one.  He asked totally seriously, "Really?  How does a PO Box work anyways?"    Guess we just don't realize how much we take for granted that still new and confusing to the young-uns!   

Okay, off to take kids to Religious Ed, and then work on getting bindings on snowboards so we can take the girlfriends snowboarding and/or skiing this weekend.  Catch you all later!


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-
Wanted to post before we have to move again(if the 250 pg rule still exists).
Been busy. Yest. I fell after the kids got on the bus. Slipped on the rain/ icy street. I'm ok, no bruises as far as I'm aware. Just too slippery outside. I fell in a rain puddle, so I had to get my clothes off and put them in the dryer to dry, before I had to pick Chrissy up at school to go to the dentist.   

Took Chrissy to the dentist yest. No cavities! Yea!   That was good news  

Today I was so tired and feeling a little under the weather, so I rested part of the day. My mom calls me 3 times today!  It was grand central station with phone calls today.   


Marcie- how much snow did you get yest? Or did you answer that already in a post?
Ok, you did answer you got 9 inches. 

Happy Birthday to Taminator's son!!    

Penny- great to see you here!


Another Illinois politician goes corrupt . Been watching the news on that and reading up on the internet.   

Ok, gotta get Chrissy in the shower now.


----------



## macraven

marcie, got you beat.

Mr Mac would like the peel and stick stamps and then try to put them on the envelope.

it didn't work.  he left the paper on them.


he used glue to make them stick on the envelope...... 


then i told him, hey, it's peel and stick stamps......



btw, i see you changed your siggie.
boys and ages now up.
very cute!


it's Christmas season so i am using the red color per the suggestion of one of our homies here...


----------



## circelli

Good Wednesday evening to all!!
I think I am about done my Christmas shopping  
Have a warm & safe night


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Good Wednesday evening to all!!
> I think I am about done my Christmas shopping
> Have a warm & safe night



you must be an over achiever...... 


i have to get a tree, buy cards, buy presents, bake cookies, and get that letter off to santa.........


----------



## macraven

miss perv.............good idea of changing the initials around.....


----------



## phamton

And here is the link to the new (home) thread:

Something About Nothing Part 6: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2030658


----------

